# PZT's Pretty Little Princess Diary



## PZT

Well its time to get back into it. I got to the point four years ago where I really knew my body and had decent strength. Had my son at 30 and slowly became a really good Dad. From the years where I learned a lot I know exactly what needs to be done, which is depressing at times because I know how much work I need to put in. I am still trying to get stricter on diet but that will come. Actually was able to get back in the gym yesterday for the first time since Covid. My volume and poundage is laughable to me right now but still feels good. And added not is that I also train for arm wrestling which was also a slight reason my physique struggles now. But I will leave out that type training for now. I will start posting my eating habits and routine to see in print where I need to get my ass in gear and help drive me to be as big, strong and lean as I can get. Detail will increase in log as I get more serious.



_*5/12/2020*_



*Diet:*


2 scoops whey

0 calorie energy drink 

4 oz. 93/7 beef
1/2 c uncooked white rice

4 oz. 93/7 beef
1/2 c uncooked white rice

2 scoops whey protein

6 oz orange chicken
1/2 c cooked chicken and rice

4 oz greek yogurt
1/4 c flax seed/ oat mix

2 scoops whey protein


_Notes: _Still a shitty diet but waaaay better that what my normal days have been lately. Once I get back into tracking macros I will post those.


*
Lifting:*

Chest & Abs

DB Incline Press

20x12
40x12
60x12
80x12
100x10

DB Incline Fly

30x12
35x12
40x12

BB Flat Bench Press

135x12
185x10
225x8
(paused)
275x1
315x1

Cable Flies

20x12
25x12
30x12
35x12
2x45x12
50x10
55x8

Roman Chair Leg Raises 

2xBWx20

Low Cable Oblique Suitcases

2x50x10


Notes: Low volume compared to old me but was glad I could still bench 315. I had been doing many many push ups at home over the last month or 2 so maybe that helped. Also did some arm wrestling movements to strengthen my hand, wrist, etc but not very exciting lol. Back workout coming tonight. See you guys later.


----------



## Metalhead1

Nice work. Competitive arm wrestling?


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> Nice work. Competitive arm wrestling?



Thanks, yes sir. If someone trains for arm wrestling and not to compete they probably bat shitt crazy. Too much pain involved to be anything else lol


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> Thanks, yes sir. If someone trains for arm wrestling and not to compete they probably bat shitt crazy. Too much pain involved to be anything else lol



Hahah fair enough. Good luck with that


----------



## PZT

*5/13/2020



**Diet:*


 2 scoops whey

 0 calorie energy drink 

5 oz tuna
1/2 c uncooked rice
1 scoop bcaas

 5 oz tuna
1/2 c uncooked rice
1 scoop bcaas

2 scoops whey

6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/2 c uncooked rice

2 scoops whey


_Notes: a little better eating but I'm sure I need more protein. And quality protein at that. I have seen the drastic difference in say using oats/eggs in the place of shakes and it is incredible. Hopefully slowly get back into that. I forgot in my previous post to add in bcaa. I had this left over from along time ago and figure I would throw it in. Not a big fan of supplements either but figured why not. I have seen results from high dosing creatine and probiotics so picked some of those up today. Also, got some pre workout just to get a kick start going in my workouts. Been years since I used one.  _


*
 Lifting:*

*Back & Abs


*Treadmill

5 minute walk 

Standing Cable Crunch

2x50x20

Standing Broomstick Twists

2xBWx20

Neutral Grip Pull Ups

BWx13
BWx10
BWx8

Wide Grip Pulldowns

60x12
80x12
100x12
120x10
140x10
160x10
180x8

Meadows Row

10x12
20x10
30x8
40x8

Seated Cable Row

100x12
150x10
200x8

Standing Straight Arm Pulldown

30x15
35x15
40x15
45x15
50x15
55x15
60x15


Notes: my muscular strength and endurance is so weak right now. I will develop a linear progression weight wise to increase this. No arm wrestling training.


----------



## DEADlifter

Good job brother


----------



## PZT

Is it possible to edit a post? I not seeing where I can.


----------



## Gibsonator

PZT said:


> Is it possible to edit a post? I not seeing where I can.



you should edit out 4 of those 6 scoops of whey and replace them with food 

the edit button has been know to disappear and reappear mysteriously...


----------



## snake

Take your measurements and some pics. You'll thank me a year from from now when Dad bod goes to banin' bod.


----------



## PZT

Gibsonator said:


> you should edit out 4 of those 6 scoops of whey and replace them with food
> 
> the edit button has been know to disappear and reappear mysteriously...



I should be editing out all 6. Protein powder is shitt compared to eggs & oats. Ive been there before and know this. But I am so far out of the grove I am slowly working on it.


----------



## PZT

snake said:


> Take your measurements and some pics. You'll thank me a year from from now when Dad bod goes to banin' bod.



Hardest part about getting back into it is knowing where I have been and what it took to get there. But yes I need to start taking them every two weeks like in the past life


----------



## PZT

*5/14/2020



**Diet:*


 2 scoops whey

 0 calorie energy drink 

Protein Bar
Probiotic

 6 oz chicken tenderloin
 1/2 c uncooked rice
 1 scoop bcaas
5 g creatine

6 oz chicken tenderloin  
 1/2 c uncooked rice
 1 scoop bcaas
5 g creatine

1/2 scoop preworkout

 2 scoops isolate

6 oz chicken tenderloin
 1/2 c uncooked rice

1/2 c whole strawberries

 2 scoops whey
1/2 c blueberries


_Notes: bit better by the day. As suggested by a previous poster I really need to cut out the shakes. When I get back to having full blinders on for my goal I will be doing a egg/oat shake upon waking and post workout. 4 chicken/rice meals in-between those and 2 more of the same meal post workout shake. This would be best case scenario for me because in the past this was easiest to maintain and alter according to my goals at the time. When leaning out I would lower my oat and rice intake, cut out yokes and raise my protein intake. Vice verse if I was wanting size. Was so easy to track macros this way. Right now my mail goals are a lot simpler.... Establish frequent meals and frequent progressive workouts. At my best I was 245 lbs. w/ abs at 6'1". _


*
 Lifting:*

*Deltoids & Abs

*
Leg Pull Ins

 2xBWx20

Seated DB Shoulder Press

10x12
20x12
30x12
40x12
50x12
60x12
70x12

Standing DB Front Raise

5x12
10x12
15x12
20x12
25x12

Standing DB Side Laterals

5x12
10x12
15x12
20x12
25x12
30x12

Seated DB Side Laterals

7x5x12

Face Pulls

3x50x15

Seated Rear Delt Raises

7x5x12

Crunches

2xBWx20


 Notes: Shoulders is actually one of my dominate body parts but as stated many times around I am waaaaay out of shape. Once my shape gets better I tend to drop shoulders presses out all together to allow for more rear and side delt movements which also allows for more incline movements on my chest day. Chest being a very stubborn body part second to arms. These workouts are based of of FST-7 but I am mainly using to establish where I am at for feeder/warm ups sets and working sets.

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL THAT HAVE BEEN POSTING. LOOKING BACK IT IS SO FUNNY SEEING HOW MUCH ANOYMOUS ONLINE FORUMS HELPED ME PROGRESS TOWARDS MY GOALS, WHAT SEEMS SO LONG AGO.

I will continue to get more detailed in my log and post pics when I am comfortable and vids when I a believe my strength is increasing. 

Added note: My previous heaviest lifts were 575 squat in belt/wraps, 375 paused bench & 545 deadlift. All gym lifts and not on the same day but at the time my gym had a leaderboard for certain weights and they were judge pretty stick. Even more so by myself. Most were done at 240-245 pounds. 

Currently when I have got in the rare workouts I seem to always be able to do 405/315/500. 

Starting to already get excited about more and more to come. I really miss the confidence that doing things others don't on a daily basis gave me.

I also plan to compete again in arm wrestling once covid is over, so tendon issues clear up and I get to a mangle weight for weight classes. Which weight for competing isn't bad if you are just concerned with the scale. Which is thing I think messed me up diet wise. One of my first tournaments I did was for a 225 class and I had been around 250-255 for a year and was still lifting weight and eat to big and strong. I did a 8 week cut by the book and rehydrate intelligently. I did horrible at the event and really wasn't the same after physique wise. I think I did keto with the woman a year later an started to get abs back. Went on a week long business trip and then another year of no consistency. The arm-wrestling practices and competition can also be detrimental toward regular gym lifts for up to 2 weeks after and cause huge set back. I really wont this right now though and have put some other things in lift to the side to do it.

See yall later


----------



## PZT

*5/15/2020



**Diet:*


 2 scoops whey
1/4 c blackberries
Probiotic

6 oz chicken tenderloin
 1/2 c uncooked rice
 1 scoop bcaas
 5 g creatine

1/2 scoop preworkout
 1 scoop bcaas
 5 g creatine

4 whole jumbo eggs
1/4 c dutch chocolate milk
1/4 c oats

8 oz chicken tenderloin
 1/2 c uncooked rice

1 scoop isolate
1/4 c ducth chocolate mil
1/4 c whole milk
1/4 c oats

6 oz ground turkey
1/2 c uncooked rice


_Notes: diet is getting better but really feeling not getting in enough meals. Strong DOMS setting in_


*
 Lifting:*

*Traps/Calves/Abs/AW

*BB Shrug

95x12
135x12
185x12
225x12
275x8

Single Arm DB Shrug

5x12
10x12
15x12
20x12
25x12
30x12
35x12


Seated Calf Raise

3x100x12

Elevated Standing Calf Raise

3xBWx12

Reverse Crunch 

2xBWx10

DB Suitcases

50x10
55x10

Standing Cable Crunch

2x55x20


 Notes: All above posted was done as super sets with arm wrestling Exercises.


----------



## TODAY

Great job keeping up with your log thus far.

Are you not consuming any vegetables?


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> Great job keeping up with your log thus far.
> 
> Are you not consuming any vegetables?



Thanks for following.

i love vegetables but even when I was consuming 8 meals a day in the past I was very bad about getting them in. This did make for a bit of a distended stomach even with abs but the probiotic then started helping a bit. Hopefully get same results now.


----------



## PZT

5/16/2020

Diet:

1 scoop isolate
4 whole jumbo eggs
1/4 c oats 
probiotic 
5 g creatine

5 oz tuna
1/2 c uncooked rice
5 g creatine
bccaas

1/2 scoop preworkout
5 g creatine
bcaas

4 whole eggs
1/4 c oats
1/4 c chocolate milk
5 g creatine

8 oz ground beef
1 c uncooked rice
5 g creatine
bcaas

1 scoop whey
1/4 c oats/flax seed mix

Notes: noticing that with the covid schedule I’ll have trouble with getting in a lot of meals. So I plan on making the meals larger moving forward. This is optima all but I need to get in more calories with out adding any bull shitt.


Lifting:

Arms


CGBP

45x12
95x12
135x12
185x12
225x8

Reverse Grip Bench

135x12
185x10
225x8

Standing BB Overhead Extension

45x12
55x12
65x12 
75x12

BB Skullcrusher

3x75x12

Standing Supinating DB Curl

5x12
10x12
15x12
20x12

DB Hammer Preacher Curl

5x12
10x12
15x12
20x12

Standing EZ Bar Curl

25x12
35x12
45x12

Notes: nothing fancy. I will keep up the compound tricep movements until my volume on chest day becomes to much. Biceps was done here more as a blood flood time training. With the previous day being a lot of arm wrestling movements, the bicep tendons can take a beating quickly. Plus I will be doing a lot of work several times a week.


----------



## DEADlifter

Good work PZT!


----------



## PZT

*5/17/2020*

*Diet:*


6 whole eggs
 1/2 c oats 
1/2c dutch chocolate milk
 probiotic 
 5 g creatine

6 oz 93/7 ground beef
 1/2 c uncooked rice
 5 g creatine
 bccaas

3/4 scoop preworkout
 5 g creatine
 bcaas

6 whole eggs
1/2 c oats 
1/2c dutch chocolate milk
probiotic 
 5 g creatine

6 oz chicken tenderloin
 1/2 c uncooked rice
 5 g creatine
 bcaas

 2 scoops isolate
 4 eeg whites


Calories: 2836 
Macros: 239/249/91


 Notes: finally started tracking and realized where I needed to catch up. Would rather more carbs and less fat but hell its waaaaay better than what I have been doing.

*
 Lifting:*

*Legs*

Leg Extensions

50x15
60x12
70x10
80x8

Squats

45x12
95x10
135x8
185x6
225x4
275x2
315x1

Leg Press

3x90x15

DB Stiff Leg Deadlift

5x15
10x15
15x15

Lying Leg Curl

3x30x15


 Notes: So I usually would never do extensions before squats but ehh. Then I san bagged hard on squats. Squats is the movement that comes most natural to me, so cut them short to make sure I got in the following isolation type movements. Which I have not done In forever and hardly ever do anything but squats or deads. Nor do I tend to go over three reps, even on warmups. So you will quickly see this become a squat/deadlift day.


----------



## PZT

*5/18/2020

**Diet:*


5 whole eggs
 1/4 c oats 
 1/4 c dutch chocolate milk
 probiotic 
 5 g creatine

 6 oz chicken tenderloin
 1/4 c uncooked rice
 5 g creatine

6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c uncooked rice
5 g creatine

1/2 scoop preworkout
 5 g creatine

5 whole eggs
1/4 c oats 
1/4 c dutch chocolate milk
5 g creatine

6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c uncooked white rice
5 g creatine 
bcaas

1 scoop whey
1/4 c oats
3/4 c egg whites
2 whole eggs
1/2 c whole milk


Calories: 2434
 Macros: 232/180/74


 Notes: Fats down better but didn't get enough carbs in.

*
 Lifting:*

*Traps/Calves/AW/Abs

*BB Shrug

135x12
185x10
3x245x8

Single DB Shrug

7x25x12

Seated Calf Raise

3x110x12

Standing Elevated Calf Raise

3xBWx15

Roman Chair Knee Ups

2xBWx20


Notes: Every exercise above was a super set with a AW movement. It is hilarious right now the amount of soreness I have in my legs from the little girl leg day I had.


----------



## PZT

*5/18/2020

**Diet:*


 5 whole eggs
 1/2 c oats 
 1/4 c dutch chocolate milk
 probiotic 
 5 g creatine

 6 oz tilapia
 1/4 c uncooked rice
 5 g creatine

 6 oz chicken tenderloin
 1/4 c uncooked rice
 5 g creatine

3/4 scoop preworkout
 5 g creatine

2 c egg ewhites
 1/2 c oats 
 1/2 c dutch chocolate milk
1 banana
 5 g creatine

 6 oz chicken tenderloin 
2 oz beef sirloin 
 1/4 c uncooked white rice
 5 g creatine 
 bcaas

 1 scoop isolate
 1/2 c blueberries


 Calories: 2409
 Macros: 240/249/48


 Notes: much better day. feeling good

*
 Lifting:*

*Chest

*Incline DB Press

15x10
25x10
35x10
55x12
65x12
75x12
85x12

Incline DB Fly

3x35x12

BB Flat Press
135x10
155x10
185x10
225x12
(paused)
275x2
295x2

Cable Flies

6x35x12
55x12


 Notes: Felt good.


----------



## BigSwolePump

We gonna get some pics or we just going to take ya word for it?


----------



## PZT

BigSwolePump said:


> We gonna get some pics or we just going to take ya word for it?



no abs and a bit of man tits. I hope that you guys believe me hahaha


----------



## PZT

*5/20/2020

**Diet:*


1 whole egg
1 c egg whites
 1/2 c oats 
 1/2 c dutch chocolate milk
 probiotic 
 5 g creatine

 6 oz chicken tenderloin
 1/4 c uncooked rice
 5 g creatine

 6 oz tuna in oil
 1/4 c uncooked rice
 5 g creatine

 3/4 scoop preworkout
 5 g creatine

1 c egg whites
2 whole eggs
 1/2 c oats 
 1/2 c dutch chocolate milk
 1 banana
 5 g creatine

 6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c uncooked white rice
 5 g creatine 
 bcaas

2 scoop isolate


 Calories: 2468
 Macros: 248/247/51


 Notes: starting to wake up looking less bloated around the gut. So that's nice.

*
 Lifting:*

*Back

*Neutral Grip Pullups 

BWx14
BWx11
BWx9

Wide Grip Pull Down

70x10
80x10
90x10
130x12
150x12
170x12

Meadows Row

15x10
30x10
35x12
2x40x12

Seated Cable Row

110x12
150x12
190x12

Straight Arm Rope Pull Down

7x45x15


Notes: Felt decent. Energy was good but didn't feel too strong


----------



## jpreston250300

No cardio?


----------



## PZT

jpreston250300 said:


> No cardio?



No sir. The only time I have seen results from cardio physique wise was doing fasted cardio and the time put in to reward is not worth it for me. In saying that I think health wise cardio should be done everyday. I'm just not doing it lol. Over time my volume and intensity of lifting will increase so that I get a lot of fat burning effects from that.


----------



## PZT

*5/21/2020

**Diet:*


 2 whole eggs
 1 c egg whites
 1/2 c oats 
 1/2 c dutch chocolate milk
 probiotic 
 5 g creatine

 6 oz chicken tenderloin
 1/4 c uncooked rice
 5 g creatine

 6 oz chicken tenderloin
 1/4 c uncooked rice
 5 g creatine

 8 oz chicken breast
1.5 c cooked brown rice
1 c green beans

 1/2 c egg whites
1 scoop isolate
 2 whole eggs
 1/4 c oats 
 1/2 c dutch chocolate milk
 1 banana
 5 g creatine


Calories: 2532
 Macros: 243/226/66


 Notes: no lifting. Family issues but a day off was nice. Been awhile. Probably going to start eating more ground turkey and ground beef. Chicken just is not going down as easy as it use to.


----------



## Metalhead1

I had to go with ground beef long ago. Turkey was not a good substitute for chicken for me. Just adjust your calories depending on the fat %. 

How long are you going to take that amount of creatine?


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> I had to go with ground beef long ago. Turkey was not a good substitute for chicken for me. Just adjust your calories depending on the fat %.
> 
> How long are you going to take that amount of creatine?



not very long on the creatine


----------



## PZT

*5/22/2020*

*Diet:*


 2 whole eggs
 1 c egg whites
 1/2 c oats 
 1/2 c dutch chocolate milk
1 banana
 probiotic 
 5 g creatine

3/4 scoop preworkout
bcaas
5 g creatine

2 whole eggs
1 c egg whites
1 banana
1/2 c oats
1/2 c Dutch chocolate milk
5 g creatine

 6 oz 93/7 ground beef
 1/4 c uncooked rice
2 tbsp chia seeds
bcaas
 5 g creatine

 6 oz 93/7 ground beef 
 1/4 c uncooked rice
2 tbsp French fry dipping sauce 

8 oz Greek yogurt
1 c granola

 1/4 c egg whites
1 scoop isolate
 1/4 c oats 
 1/2 c whole milk
 5 g creatine


Calories: 3351
 Macros: 240/365/102

Notes: high fats but I’ll live with it.


*Lifting:
*
Seated DB Shoulder Press

15x12
25x12
35x12
55x12
65x12
75x12

Standing DB Front Raise

3x20x12

Standing DB Side Lateral

3x25x12

Seated DB Side Lateral

7x10x12

Face Pulls

3x55x12

Seated DB Rear Lateral Raises

7x10x15


Notes: felt pretty good during this workout.


----------



## BigSwolePump

PZT said:


> not very long on the creatine


Nothing wrong with taking creatine long term. Meat contains creatine. Its cheap.


----------



## PZT

BigSwolePump said:


> Nothing wrong with taking creatine long term. Meat contains creatine. Its cheap.


 I’m assuming his question was in regards to the higher dosing


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> I’m assuming his question was in regards to the higher dosing



Yeah just the dosing. I remember it was recommended to frontload with higher amounts for a week. I personally never noticed a difference doing that


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> Yeah just the dosing. I remember it was recommended to frontload with higher amounts for a week. I personally never noticed a difference doing that



never got noticeable benefits from creatine until I did the high dosing.


----------



## PZT

*5/23/2020
*

*Eating:*

2 whole eggs
1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1/2 c chocolate milk
probiotic
5 g creatine 

6 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
5 g creatine

6 oz. 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
5 g creatine
bcaas

1/2 scoop preworkout
bcaas
5 g creatine

2 whole eggs
1 c egg whites 
1/2 c oats
1/2 c chocolate milk
1 c strawberry halves
5 g creatine

4 oz 93/7 ground beef
2 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice

1 red apple 

1/4 egg whites
1/4 c whole milk
1 scoop isolate
1/4 c oats
5 g creatine

Calories: 2786
Macros: 245/263/81

Notes: slow and steady 


*Lifting:
**
Traps/Calves/AW
*
BB Shrug
135x15 
185x12
3x225x10

Single DB Shrug

7x30x12

Seated Calf Raise

4x80x15

Standing Elevated Calf Raise

4xBWx12


Notes: all super sets with AW movements.


----------



## PZT

*5/24/2020

Eating


*2 whole eggs
1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1/2 c chocolate milk
5 g creatine
probiotic

1/2 scoop preworkout
5 g creatine
bcaas

2 whole eggs
1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1/2 c chocolate milk
5 g creatine

6 oz sirloin steak
1 c Mexican rice
1 c broccoli 

2 whole eggs 
1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c chocolate milk
5 g creatine

1 scoop isolate
4 whole eggs
1 c whole milk
5 g creatine

Calories: 2717
Macros: 241/227/114

Notes: Fats keep getting high but still seeing results every morning.

Lifting

*Arms
*
CGBP

65x12
115x10
155x8
3x205x8

Reverse Grip Bench Press

185x12
2x185x10

Standing OH BB Extension

3x70x12

BB Skullcrushers

3x80x12

Standing Supinating DB Curl

5x20
3x15x12

DB Preacher Hammer Curl

3x15x12

EZ Bar Curl

3x50x12

Notes: real strong tricep pumps. Biceps staying light due to managing AW volume.


----------



## jpreston250300

You need to get in more core strengthening exercises if not doing cardio. Personally, lifting, core and cardio gives me the preferred summer physique. 

You diet looks spot on. 




PZT said:


> No sir. The only time I have seen results from cardio physique wise was doing fasted cardio and the time put in to reward is not worth it for me. In saying that I think health wise cardio should be done everyday. I'm just not doing it lol. Over time my volume and intensity of lifting will increase so that I get a lot of fat burning effects from that.


----------



## PZT

jpreston250300 said:


> You need to get in more core strengthening exercises if not doing cardio. Personally, lifting, core and cardio gives me the preferred summer physique.
> 
> You diet looks spot on.



I just increase squat volume and add heavy deadlifts soon.


----------



## PZT

*5/25/2020

 Eating


*2 whole eggs
 1 c egg whites
 1/2 c oats
 1/2 c low fat chocolate milk
 5 g creatine
 probiotic

3/4 scoop preworkout
 5 g creatine
 bcaas

 2 whole eggs
 1 c egg whites
 1/2 c oats
 1/2 c chocolate milk
1 banana
 5 g creatine

 4 oz 93/7 ground beef
2 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
2 tbsp French fry dipping sauce 

 2 whole eggs 
 1 c egg whites
 1/2 c oats
1 c chocolate milk
 5 g creatine

5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice

4 oz cooked NT strip steak
2 c leafy romaine 
4 tbsp ranch dressing
1/4 c shredded cheese


Calories: 3155
 Macros: 258/269/115

 Notes: had a bit of the runs all day yesterday and night. Not fun but I can tell my body is flushing out some horrible stuff I have eaten in the past year lol.

*Lifting*

*Legs
*
Lying Leg Curl

30x15
40x12
50x10

Squats

95x10
155x8
205x5
245x3
(Paused)
295x2
335x1

Leg Press

4x90x15

DB Stiff Leg Deadlift

3x15x15

Leg Extensions

60x15
70x12
80x10
90x8

Notes: Got tired of sand bagging squats so did some long pauses. Still crazy how much my quads are getting pump from the baby weight leg presses.


----------



## DEADlifter

Good work brother!


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> Good work brother!



Thank bud. Still long way to go but starting to feel good again. Maybe try pushing some weight today.


----------



## PZT

*5/26/2020

 Eating


*2 whole eggs
 1 c egg whites
 1/2 c oats
 1 c low fat chocolate milk

5 oz 93/7 turkey
1/4 c white rice

5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice

3/4 scoop preworkout

 2 whole eggs
 1 c egg whites
 1/2 c oats
 1 c chocolate milk

4 oz cooked NY Strip Steak
 1/4 c white rice
1 c romaine
Apple

3 whole jumbo eggs
1/4 c shredded cheese
1/4 c white rice
1 scoop whey


 Calories: 3105
 Macros: 265/295/91

 Notes: feeling better by the day. After the shitss my gut is down quite a bit. Just gonna keep getting in the meals and stay as clean as possible. I believe I will have to up cals some or I wont be healing and recovering well enough. The weight and volume will only increase by the day.


*Lifting*

*Traps & AW
*

BB Shrug

115x15
155x12
205x10 
3x245x8

Single DB Shrug

7x35x12


Notes: I hate Calf workouts so they are gone lol. I did super sets with trap and AW movements until the traps exercises were done. This workout actually started at home. I did not mention that I built a pulley system to run a high specific AW exercise at home strictly for power. I am actually using the original Cube Method template for this but it will be done at a higher frequency. Possibly everyday. The template will help regulate intensity to reduce soreness in the tendons but increase my actually ability.


----------



## PZT

*5/27/2020

Eating


*2 whole eggs
1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c low fat chocolate milk

5 oz. tuna in oil
1/4 c white rice

4 oz cooked NY strip
1/4 c white rice

1 scoop preworkout

2 whole eggs
1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c low fat chocolate milk

4.5 oz cooked pork chop
1/4 c oats
2 tbsp salsa
1 c romaine
1 apple

1 scoop whey
1 tbsp chia seeds
1/2 c blueberries

Calories: 2777
Macros: 251/270/72


*Lifting

Chest


*DB Incline Press

10x10
20x10
30x10
40x10
60x12
70x12
80x12
90x12

DB Incline Fly

20x15
25x15
30x15

BB Flat Press

135x8
185x8
225x8
(paused)
245x5
275x3
295x2
325x1

Cable Fly

40x12
45x12
50x12

High Incline DB Press

40x12
45x12
50x12


----------



## Metalhead1

How are you doing the cube and frequency?


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> How are you doing the cube and frequency?


 
it’s the basic cube template but will be only for a cable pull down to the side on a actual arm wrestling table At home and a static hammer curl on a standard gym Pully system. The movement at home is done with a special handle most call a wrist wrench but mine is 2.8 inches in diameter. Similar to the Thomas inch db. The gym lift is done with a strap similar to a karate belt that runs over the front of the knuckles. These are the 2 most basic movements in arm wrestling. The at home lift right now I am preforming everyday until 1 week before I test the lift again. The in gym lift will only be done twice a week. Both movements are also done from a no load. Similar to a deadlift


----------



## PZT

*5/28/2020

Eating

*2 whole eggs
1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c low fat chocolate milk

5 oz tuna in oil
1/4 c white rice

4.5 oz cooked pork chop
1/4 c white rice

1 scoop preworkout

2 whole eggs
1 c egg whites
1 c low fat chocolate milk
1/2 c oats

6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1 c romaine
2 tbsp French fry dipping sauce

1.5 apples

4 oz chicken tenderloin
1 c baby spinach
1/4 shredded cheese
1/2 tbsp chia seeds
2 tbsp salsa 
1 c strawberry halves
1 tbsp peanut butter
Probiotic

Calories: 2945
Macros: 253/283/86
*

Lifting:

Back


*Neutral Grip Pull Ups

4xBWx8

Wide Grip Pull Down

120x8
140x8
160x8
180x8

Meadows Row

5x30x10

Seated Cable Row

110x12
130x12
150x12
170x12

Straight Arm Pull Down

3x50x15

DB Row

40x12
45x12
50x12


Notes: going into the work out my tendons were iffy but after a few pull ups I was ok. After pull ups I started feeling great. Could have gone much heavier but trying to check myself weight wise to get my volume up a bit. Will be changing order of exercises for this workout next go. And of course increase weight and volume.


----------



## DEADlifter

Good work bro.  Do you ever floss your elbows?  I just discovered that in the past couple of weeks.  Works wonders for me.


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> Good work bro.  Do you ever floss your elbows?  I just discovered that in the past couple of weeks.  Works wonders for me.



never flossed. I’m doing a bit of glide exercises but with the constant abuse to the pronator and such there’s always a discomfort. Especially since I have popped them both a few times competing and practicing.


----------



## PZT

*5/29/2020

Eating


*2 whole eggs
1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c low fat milk

6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1 c romaine

3/4 scoop preworkout

2 whole eggs
1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c low fat milk

6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1 c broccoli 
2 tbsp teriyaki 

6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1 c baby spinach
2 tbsp soy sauce

protein bar
2 c whole milk
8 oz Greek yogurt
1 apple

calories: 3175
macros: 271/356/73


*Lifting
*
*Shoulders & Abs*


Seated DB OH Press

20x10
30x10
40x10
60x10
70x10
80x10

Standing DB Side Lateral

3x30x10

Seated DB Side Lateral

7x15x10

Rope Face Pull

3x60x10

Seated Rear DB Raise

3x15x12

Chest Supporter DB Rear Delt Partials

2x20x40

Standing Cable Crunch

3x60x20


Notes: feeling better and better


----------



## Gibsonator

good job dude, for sure ur gonna get burnt out on the chicken, ground turkey/cod are good lean alternatives so you don't go crazy on ur diet


----------



## PZT

Gibsonator said:


> good job dude, for sure ur gonna get burnt out on the chicken, ground turkey/cod are good lean alternatives so you don't go crazy on ur diet



thanx man. On the chicken I was just being a bish and needed to get my “this meal weal will take me where I wanna be” mentality back. But I have gotten in some variety this past week. And I can really feel a difference with the added fruits and veggies. Feeling real good about things to come.


----------



## Gibsonator

PZT said:


> thanx man. On the chicken I was just being a bish and needed to get my “this meal weal will take me where I wanna be” mentality back. But I have gotten in some variety this past week. And I can really feel a difference with the added fruits and veggies. Feeling real good about things to come.



variety will keep you on track, dont set yourself up for failure


----------



## PZT

*5/30/2020

Eating

*2 whole eggs 
1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c low fat chocolate milk

6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1 c romaine
2 tbsp guacamole sauce

3/4 scoop preworkout
5 g creatine
bcaas

2 whole eggs
1 c egg whites
1 c low fat chocolate milk
1/2 c oats
5 g creatine

6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1 c broccoli 
2 tbsp orange sauce

5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1 c baby spinach

1 scoop whey
1/2 c watermelon
1/4 c almonds


Calories: 2748
Macros: 249/282/69


*Lifting
*
*AW/Biceps
*

Strict Standing EZ Bar Curl

25x10
35x8
45x6
55x4
65x2
75x1
95x1
105x1
115x1
125x1

Supinate DB Curl

5x20x10

Preacher DB Hammer Curl

3x20x12


Notes: there was also tons of more specific arm wrestling movements done.


----------



## PZT

*5/31/2020


 Eating


*2 whole eggs 
 1 c egg whites
 1/2 c oats
 1 c low fat chocolate milk

5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
 1/4 c white rice
1/4 c corn

1 scoop preworkout
 5 g creatine
 bcaas

 2 whole eggs
 1 c egg whites
 1 c low fat chocolate milk
 1/2 c oats
1 banana
 5 g creatine

5 oz chicken tenderloin
 1/4 c white rice
 1/2 c green beans
1 c strawberries

4 oz uncooked Top Sirloin Steak
1 apple

 1 scoop whey
1/2 scoop isolate
1 tbsp chia seeds
1/4 c cashews
1/2 black berries
1 probiotic 


 Calories: 2928
 Macros: 241/292/88

Notes: going to do my best to get carbs to average low 200s this week to see if I can hurry the fat loss while still maintaining my strength and size progress.


*Lifting
*
*Triceps & Traps
*

CGBP

65x15
115x12
155x10
185x8
3x225x6

Reverse Grip Bench Press

3x205x8

Standing OH BB Extension

3x75x12

BB Skull Crusher

3x85x12

BB Shrug

95x20
135x15
185x12
205x10
225x8
245x6
2x275x4

Single DB Shrug

7x40x12


Notes: Felt really good. Left inner elbow tendon was pretty tender after the home AW lift but Ill make it lol.


----------



## PZT

*6/1/2020


 Eating


*2 whole eggs 
 1 c egg whites
 1/4 c oats
 1 c low fat chocolate milk

6 oz. chicken tenderloin
1 c baby spinach
 1/4 c almonds

6 oz. chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1 apple

2 whole eggs
 1 c egg whites
 1 c low fat chocolate milk
 1/4 c oats
5 g creatine

6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice

4 oz uncooked Top Sirloin Steak
1/2 c black berries
1/2 c cashews
1 probiotic 


 Calories: 2510
 Macros: 241/204/85

 Notes: just getting it done. Was a little demoralized last night by some of the fat loss, then realized I have only been hitting it hard for 2 weeks lol. Dumb American mentality I guess lol 


*Lifting
*
*Legs & Abs
*

Lying Leg Curl

30x15
40x12
50x10
60x8

Squat

95x10
155x8
205x5
(Paused)
245x3
275x2
325x1
365x1

Leg Press 

90x15
180x12
270x10

DB Stiff Leg Deadlift

3x25x15

Leg Extensions

80x12
90x10
100x8


Notes: I am going to take the brake off a bit after this AW training day. Will start pushing bench, squat and other heavy movements. I found so old tracking from 2 years ago where I had a month or two of hard training and I was getting great results but I was doing way more that what I am doing now.


----------



## PZT

*6/2/2020


 Eating


*3 whole eggs 
 1 c egg whites
1 c low fat chocolate milk

 6 oz. chicken tenderloin
 1 c baby spinach
 1/4 c almonds

1 scoop whey
3 oz tuna in oil
1/4 c white rice
1 apple

2 whole eggs
 1 c egg whites
 1 c low fat chocolate milk
 3/4 c oats
 5 g creatine

5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
 1/4 c white rice
1/2 apple

 4 oz uncooked Top Sirloin Steak
4 oz greek yogurt
 1/2 c black berries
 1/2 c peanuts
 1 probiotic 
1 banana

 Calories: 3115
 Macros: 264/279/107



*Lifting
*
*AW
* 
 Notes: nothing to right home about here. Hit my lifts on the arm wrestling table at home then went to gym to finish workout. Tested my Finger Pressure & Fat Grip wrist curl strength to start tracking that better and for programming purposes. Then did my program for static hammer curl strength and EZ Bar curl. Hit some DB Hammer Preacher curls and reverse wrist curls. Also, did a very specific exercise for arm wrestling that utilizes both cable stacks to strengthen the bottom fingers while also trains the pronation of the arms at the same time.


----------



## PZT

*6/3/2020


 Eating


*3 whole eggs 
 1 c egg whites
 1 c low fat chocolate milk

5 oz. 93/7 ground turkey
 1 c baby spinach
 1/4 c almonds

5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
 1/2 c white rice
 1 apple

 1 scoop whey
 1 c egg whites
 1 c low fat chocolate milk
 3/4 c oats
 5 g creatine

 5 oz 85/15 ground turkey
 1/4 c white rice
1 c broccoli

4 oz uncooked Top Sirloin Steak
1/2 c raspberries
1 scoop whey


 Calories: 2809
 Macros: 254/232/95


Notes: doing great on calories but I still need to get the fat down and the carbs up. The woman getting a random pack of 85/15 turkey and us having a bit of extra top sirloin to get rid of doesn't help. FIRST WORLD PROBLEMS lol.

*Lifting
*
*Chest & Traps


*Barbell Flat Bench Press

45x15
95x12
115x8
155x5
(Paused)
185x1
205x1
245x1
275x1
295x1
330x1
340x1
355x1

Incline DB Fly

20x15
25x15
30x15

Incline DB Press

70x10
80x10
(Drop Set)
90x13 / 55x10

Cable Fly

5x50x10

BB Shrug

95x20
115x20

Single DB Shrug

3x45x12


 Notes: Had a small amount of ache in the brachialis tendon area so did a bunch of warming up. Pretty happy that I did something I haven't in a long time. Plan on programming bench from here on out. I would really like to bench 405 before I die. Was really gassing out going into cable flies. Which made me take out one pressing movement and minimize my trap volume. But besides that failure it was still a good day. Cant wait to lift again.


----------



## PZT

*6/4/2020

Eating:


*3 Whole eggs
1 egg whites
1 scoop whey

5 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c peanuts
1 c broccoli

5 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1 apple

1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
3/4 c oats

6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1 c spinach

1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk


Calories: 2457
Macros: 265/177/77

Notes: a little low on carbs but my fat ass will live

*Lifting
*
Back


Neutral Pull Up


6xBWx6


Wide Grip Pull-down


160x8
170x8
180x8
190x8


DB Row


50x8
65x8
80x8
95x8
110x8
140x8


Straight Arm Pull-down


50x12
55x12
60x12


Low Cable Single Arm Supinated Row


30x8
35x8
40x8


Single Arm Fat Grip Pull Down


30x8
40x8
50x8


Notes: pretty good work


----------



## PZT

Stomach bug yesterday. Barely got in 500 calories


----------



## PZT

Stomach got better but still only got in 2 chicken and rice meals and that was it.


----------



## PZT

Had a third day of no training. Managed to be able to eat some calories but was mostly fat and carbs from a cheeseburger and fries meal. Felt good after this.

Cant wait to get in gym today. My gym is actually putting on a "powerlifting practice" this week so glad I am rested up. I would normally expect some lift off type challenges but I don't know with these new gym bros. Either way maybe I can help some one with some squat technique.


----------



## Jin

Feel better man.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Feel better man.



thanks bud. Had a good workout today so back on track


----------



## PZT

*6/8/2020

Eating:

*4 whole eggs
1/2 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1/4 c oats

4 oz chicken tenderloin
1 c baby spinach

4 oz chicken tenderloin
1 apple
1 c strawberry halves

2 scoops whey

4 oz cooked tilapia

2 whole eggs
1/2 c egg whites
2 tbsp peanut butter
1/2 tbsp butter
1/4 c shredded cheese
1/4 c sauerkraut


Calories: 1925
Macros: 230/97/70

Notes: so pretty sure I had salmonella the other day lol. But everything seems fine now. Once I got home from gym in the evening we had a few hour power outage so that kinda ****ked up my macros and such but still ok with how the day turned out considering the past three had been set backs.


*Lifting:*

*Testing & Shoulders:*


Incline Barbell Press

45x20
65x15
95x12
135x10
155x8
185x6
205x4
225x2
245x1
275x1
285x1
295x1

CGBP

135x8
185x6
225x4
275x2
315x1
335x1

Standing DB Side Laterals

20x10
25x10
30x10
(Drop Set)
35x12 / 20x12

Seated DB Side Laterals

7x20x8

Rope Face Pulls

3x65x8

Seated Rear DB Raises

3x20x12

Chest Supported Rear Delt DB Partials

2x25x30


Notes: needed to test BB Inclines and Close grips before Wednesdays gym "powerlifting" practice, so bunched them up here since I missed the three days I planned to space them out on. Not tru max outs but just needed an idea. Which I am glad cause they felt way better than I had thought they would. Especially incline barbell because its been along time since I have trained that regularly but have done db inclines a lot. On a good day I probably had 305 to 320. Close grips went pretty well considering doing them after inclines and with the volume I had been doing on them the passed few weeks I was thinking I had 310 for sure. Gyms been real hot lately and I love it. The shoulder isolation stuff felt good too. So AW training coming today and them probably heaviest squats I have attempted in a bit on Wednesday and finally hit real deadlifts after that.


----------



## PZT

*6/9/2020

 Eating:

*
1 whole egg 
1/2 c egg whites
1 scoop whey

1 whole egg
1/2 c egg whites
1 scoop whey

3.5 oz cooked tilapia
1 c baby spinach

3.5 oz cooked tilapia
1 c strawberries
1/2 c blueberries

2 whole eggs
1/2 c egg whites
1/4 c oats
1 banana

5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/2 c baby spinach
1/8 c white rice

1/2 c egg whites
1 whole egg
3 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c sauerkraut 

Calories: 1808
 Macros: 236/94/51

 Notes: low on cals again but feel great. Today's upcoming workout will be heavy squats and deads so I have planned accordingly to get more carbs in. Still wont be too high on cal most likely. 


*Lifting:

AW

*Notes: leaving out the details here because these workouts are not really needed info for the purpose of this log. Hoping to get some good squats and deads in tonight though.


----------



## PZT

6/10/2020:




Eating:


1 fresh squeezed lemon


1 whole egg
1/2 c egg whites
1 scoop whey


1 whole egg
1/2 c egg whites
1 scoop whey


5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/8 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts


5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c strawberries
1/2 c blueberries
1 apple


1 scoop whey
1/2 c egg whites
4 oz brownie


3 oz 93/7 ground turkey
3 oz cooked turkey breast
1/2 c baby spinach
1/8 c shredded cheese
1/4 c sauerkraut 




Notes: was my birthday so I was made brownies by the woman and her mother, so two batches to go through lol. Not gonna help with my plan to carb cycle haha.




Lifting:


Squats


45x5
95x5
135x5
185x3
225x2
275x1
315x1
365x1
(add belt)
405x1
(add wraps)
455x1
495x1


Deadlift


225x1
315x1
(add belt)
405x1
495x1
515x1


Notes: squats weren’t as easy went decent. Been 2 years since I squared this weight. My new shoes are flat and I am flat footed so 315 and up made me come up on my toes every time. Either need new shoes or a new technique. Also need more glutes. Actually had 515 but would have been real ugly and wanted to save some for dead lifts. They went very well considering they were post squats. Maybe need some more upper back work to increase here. Will start programming both exercises next lower body workout. Probably do front squats and pull through as accessories. First bench day of my new program coming.


----------



## Jin

Wait, you want to look good WHILE lifting that much weight? Geez.....

strong work. Have you posted any pictures? Stats?


----------



## DEADlifter

Happy Birthday bro.  Good performance on the squats and deads.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Wait, you want to look good WHILE lifting that much weight? Geez.....
> 
> strong work. Have you posted any pictures? Stats?



no pics yet. Still too fat and my ego can’t take it lol.

im 6’1” 253


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> Happy Birthday bro.  Good performance on the squats and deads.



thanks man. Hopefully more to come


----------



## PZT

6/11/2020:




Eating:


1 fresh squeezed lemon


3 whole eggs
3/4 c egg whites
1.5 scoops whey


4 oz. cooked turkey breast
1 c spinach
1/4 c almonds 


4 oz. cooked turkey breast
1 c spinach
1 c strawberries
3/4 c blueberries


1 scoop whey
1/2 c egg whites
6 oz brownie


4 oz 80/20 ground beef
1 c broccoli 


4 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 sauerkraut 
4 oz coke
2 oz whiskey 


Calories: 2528
Macros: 242/181/81




Notes: needed a night cap to get some extra sleep 




Lifting:


Light Bench Day




Flat Barbell Press


45x20
95x12
135x10
175x8
215x5
(Paused)
5x245x3
(Touch & Go)
215x13


CGBP


235x9
235x7
235x4


Incline Dumbbell Press


65x12
70x10
75x8
80x6


Barbell Skull Crusher


55x12
60x10
65x8
70x6
75x5


Seated Overhead Dumbbell Press


4x45x12


Incline Dumbbell Flies


4x20x15


High Cable Flies


4x40x10




Notes: previous three workouts really had me not ready for this workout but got it in lol. And volume was a lot for me as well.


----------



## PZT

6/12/2020:




Eating:


1 fresh squeezed lemon


2 whole eggs
1/2 c egg whites
1 scoop whey


4 oz 80/20 ground beef
1 c baby spinach 


4 oz 80/20 ground beef
1 c broccoli 


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c strawberries
1/2 c blue berries


1 scoop whey
1 c egg whites
1 banana
1/4 c oats
8 oz brownie


4 oz cooked turkey breast 
4 oz 80/20 ground beef
1 c broccoli 


8 oz whiskey
20 oz coke



Calories: 3794
Macros: 236/331/120




Notes: had some drinks with the father in law while we watched some AW on FS1. Counter productive to my goals but ehh.




Lifting:


Back




Pull Ups


(Pronate)
BWx8
(Neutral)
BWx8
(Supinated)
BWx8


Wide Grip Pulldown


4x160x10


DB Row


5x85x8


Straight Arm Pulldown


3x55x10


Chest Supported Row


25x8
45x8
70x8
90x8
115x8


Away Facing Supinated MAG Grip Pull Down


3x100x10


DB Pull Over


3x40x8


Single Arm Seated Cable Row


3x30x8


Hyper Extensions


2xBWx15




Notes: was tired and tendons were aching going into this work out so my initial planned workout had poundages reduced. Then I started feeling better so added a bit more volume for some hypertrophy type training. Super glad I decided to do hyper extensions. I used to move some real good weight on those. The 2x15 with body weight had the erectors super pumped. I bet if I keep hitting these on a regular basis I can get some pounds in my squat and deadlift.


----------



## PZT

6/13/2020:




Eating:


1 fresh squeezed lemon


2 whole eggs
1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/4 c oats
1 banana


1 whole egg
1/2 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/4 c oats
1 apple


5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
2 tbsp French fry dipping sauce
2 oz fried chicken tender 


8 oz chicken breast
1 c mashed potatoes
1/2 c broccoli 
10 tortilla chips
1/4 c salsa 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
4 oz brownie 




Calories: 2896
Macros: 254/270/85




Notes: tried getting in some carbs. Feeling tired lately 




Lifting:


Traps / Rear Delts / Side Delts / Abs




Barbell Shrug


45x30
65x25
95x20
115x15


Rope Face Pulls


4x50x12
(Drop Set)
60x8 / 45x8 / 30x8


Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral


25x10
30x10
(Rest Pause)
35x8-6-4


Seated Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise 


3x10x15


Single Arm Dumbbell Shrug (Rest Pause / Assending Set)


30x12 / 50x10
35x12 / 50x8
40x12 / 45x8


Seated Dumbbell Side Lateral


3x25x8


Cable Crunch


50x30
55x30



Notes: energy was low but shoulders were also taxed from the past week. Felt like I looked big though  lol


----------



## PZT

6/14/2020:




Eating:


1 fresh squeezed lemon


1 whole egg
1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana


5 oz 93/7 ground turkey 


5 oz 93/7 ground turkey 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
4 oz brownie 


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1 c baby spinach 
1 apple


6 oz chicken tenderloin
2 tbsp bbq sauce
3 oz sweet potato fries
1/4 c sauerkraut 




Calories: 2115
Macros: 235/181/49




Notes: 






Lifting:


Wrist




High Cable Finger Board 


35x8
45x8
55x8
60x8
80x8


Fat Grip Dumbbell Wrist Curl


30x8
40x8
50x8
60x8


Two Vector Multi Spinner 


4x30/30x8


Hook Finisher


10x30
15x25
10x25


Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curl


3x5x25




Notes: little pump in the forearms


----------



## Jin

Ok, what’s up with the lemon?


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Ok, what’s up with the lemon?


liver health benefits and the sauerkraut for gut health benefits


----------



## PZT

6/15/2020:




Eating:


1 fresh squeezed lemon


1 whole egg
1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey


5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/2 c broccoli 
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1/2 c black berries


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c strawberries
1/2 c blueberries
1 apple


1/2 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
4 oz brownie


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
2 whole eggs
1/2 c egg whites
1/4 c sauerkraut 




Calories: 2720
Macros: 243/282/70




Notes: going take a rest day and try eating a bit more carbs tomorrow.






Lifting:


Heavy Bench Day




Paused Barbell Flat Bench


45x15
95x5
135x3
175x8
215x6
245x5
5x285x3
(Touch & Go)
245x7
245x5


Dumbbell Flat Bench


80x10
85x8
90x6
95x5


Incline Barbell Press


5x205x3


Barbell Overhead Extensions


4x70x15


Rope Press-Downs


4x40x12


Dumbbell Front Raise


4x5x12




Notes: man this is a lot of volume for me. DB flat was tough due to my right forearm getting pumped and I couldn’t hold the DB well.


----------



## DEADlifter

Good Work Brother


----------



## PZT

6/16/2020:




Eating:


1 fresh squeezed lemon


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1 apple


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1 apple


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli


1 c egg whites
1 whole egg
1 scoop whey


4 oz brownie 




Calories: 3070
Macros: 246/385/63




Notes: trying to fill up a bit






Lifting:


-None-


Notes: will be switching to a 4 day split for awhile


----------



## PZT

6/17/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats


1/4 c peanuts
1/4 c white rice
5 oz tuna


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1/2 c strawberries


1/4 c peanuts
1/4 c white rice
5 oz tuna


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice
1 c blue berries


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
4 oz brownie
1 c whole milk




Calories: 3245
Macros: 265/359/85




Notes: feeling good






Lifting:


Week 1 Squat Workout


ATG Squat


45x10
65x8
115x5
155x3
205x2
245x1
295x1
335x1
4x375x2


Pause Squat 


(Added Belt)
375x2
385x1
405x2


Front Squat 


225x1
245x1
275x1


Wide Neutral Grip Pulldowns


100x8
120x8
140x8


Hypers


3xBWx12


Cable Crunch


75x22
70x30




Notes: lots of work


----------



## PZT

6/18/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c squash
1/4 c zucchini 


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c blue berries


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach


1 scoop whey
1/2 c egg whites
1 c strawberries


8 oz chicken breast
5 mini corn dogs
2 tbsp bbq sauce
1 slice lemon bread
1 slice blueberry bread
1 c whole milk






Calories: 2865
Macros: 267/300/66




Notes: might be getting a sinus infection 






Lifting:


-None-




Notes: 


I hate rest days lol


----------



## PZT

6/19/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1 green apple

4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1 orange 


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
4 oz brownie


3 oz chicken breast
1/4 c green beans 
3 rice cakes
1 orange 
1 c strawberries
1 c blueberries 


Calories: 3205
Macros: 249/388/76




Notes: brownie is finally gone lol.






Lifting:


-none-


Notes: trying to make sure this sinus infection doesn’t get out of hand. Killing me not to be a gym. Which is a good thing to have back.


----------



## PZT

6/20/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1/2 c oats


8 oz chicken breast
2 tbsp bbq sauce
6 oz sweet potato fries
1 slice lemon bread


8 oz chicken breast 
2 tbsp bbq sauce 
6 rice cakes


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats






Calories: 2200
Macros: 215/265/31




Notes: hard not to just pig out on shitty food while feeling like shitt. Also had step daughters bday party yesterday.






Lifting:


-none-


Notes: 2 workouts missed now. This fkin sucks


----------



## PZT

6/21/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1/2 c oats


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach


8 oz chicken breast
1/2 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c shredded cheese


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
10 oz watermelon 


4 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
2 tbsp teriyaki sauce






Calories: 2300
Macros: 224/265/43




Notes: starting to feel a bit better






Lifting:


-none-


Notes: blahhhh


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Glad you're feeling better man!


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Glad you're feeling better man!



thanks. Hopefully get the hunk out of my lungs today and back in gym tomorrow


----------



## PZT

6/22/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli 
1 green apple


4 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli 
1/4 c almonds 


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli 
1 orange 


4 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli 
1/2 c blue berries
1/2 c raspberries 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 c black berries


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c shredded cheese


150 g Greek yogurt
2/3 c granola
1 c strawberries




Calories: 3330
Macros: 275/334/81




Notes: done really well with nutrition while being sick.




Lifting:


-none-


Notes: 


Think I’ll be able to get in there today.


----------



## PZT

6/23/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 c strawberries


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 red apple


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c baby spinach
1/4 c almonds 


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 green apple


1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 scoop whey
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz cooked pork chopped
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1/4 c shredded cheese






Calories: 3050
Macros: 261/312/88




Notes: would like to concentrate on leaning up more but having fun trying to get stronger. 






Lifting:


Week 2 Light Bench Day




Paused Barbell Flat Bench


45x8
135x6
195x8
225x5
5x265x3
(Touch & Go)
225x8
225x6


CGBP


245x4
245x3
245x2


Incline Dumbbell Press


70x12
70x10
70x8
70x6


Rope Face Pulls


4x60x12


Barbell Skull Crushers


60x12
65x10
70x8
75x10
75x8


Dumbbell Incline Fly


4x25x10


Dumbbell Rows


4x80x10




Notes: fkin volume better up my bench is all I’m sayin. Really need to slow down too. My shoulders get so inflamed by the time I get to inclines it makes me feel weak lol.


----------



## Metalhead1

Be careful with all that pressing. Especially if it's causing inflammation in your shoulders, or anywhere rather. 

If you're going for strength I would look at your form. Either way, I would consider dialing back that much full range pressing motions in one workout. My .02.


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> Be careful with all that pressing. Especially if it's causing inflammation in your shoulders, or anywhere rather.
> 
> If you're going for strength I would look at your form. Either way, I would consider dialing back that much full range pressing motions in one workout. My .02.



Thank for follow metal. I enjoy your log

Yeah my form has not changed and never had issues with it but when I started competing in arm wrestling it got worse. Probably due to the high usage of internal rotation. One thing I did notice is when I get to the inclines I use all pecs pretty much lol. I usually cheat with a lot of delts haha. One other thing I may try is not such a close grip for the CGBPs. This seems to really get it inflammation going. Which I have always done them with pointer on just inside the smooth. I am a naturally wider person so probably not the best idea


----------



## Metalhead1

At least you have an idea as to what may be causing it. If you have to do cgbp, i would do it off boards, pins, or another day. 

That's a lot of full range pressing. Off boards or pins will shorten the rom, and you'll still activate your triceps plenty without pissing off your shoulder.


----------



## PZT

6/24/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz cooked pork chop
1/2 c broccoli
1/4 c white rice
1 orange


1/4 c almonds
1/2 c broccoli
1/4 c white rice
4 oz chicken tenderloin


4 oz cooked pork chop
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts
1 red apple


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1/2 c strawberries
1/2 c raspberries


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz cooked tilapia
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c shredded cheese




Calories: 3405
Macros: 300/352/93




Notes: got two comments from people yesterday that made me happy. So that’s a good sign.






Lifting:


Week 1 Deadlift Workout


Conventional Deadlift


135x8
225x8
315x8
345x8


Sumo Deadlift


365x1
385x1
405x1


Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift


3x225x5


Supported Row


3x70x10


Hyper Extensions


4xBWx12


Cable Crunch


3x50x25




Notes: as expected my lower back has become very weak over the last two years. I have maintain a 500ish deadlift through out but never hit any reps. On a positive not I can see it I can just get it strong I should be able to pass my all time numbers on deadlifts and squats. My deadlift is already with in 30 lbs. and that was after doing heavy squatting. So deadlifts looks very promising. Squats however have a ways to go I am at best 60 lbs. off from that.


----------



## PZT

6/25/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 c strawberries


4 oz cooked pork chop
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c almonds 


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/2 c blackberries


1 green apple 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz cooked tilapia
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c shredded cheese




Calories: 3160
Macros: 289/329/78




Notes: -none-






Lifting:


-none-


Notes: -none-


----------



## PZT

6/26/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c whole milk
1/2 c oats


4 oz. 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 c strawberries 


4 oz cooked tilapia
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c almonds 


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 red apple


Large Mocha Frappachino
1/2 c black berries
4 oz cooked tilapia
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c whole milk
1/2 c oats


4 oz cooked tilapia
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c shredded cheese
2 tbsp French fry dipping sauce


1/4 c whiskey w/ Coke Zero






Calories: 3825
Macros: 291/398/102




Notes: that mocha frapp went straight through me lol. Highest calorie day I’ve had since I start tracking again. 






Lifting:


Week 2 Heavy Bench Workout




Paused Flat Barbell Bench Press


45x12
95x5
135x3
175x8
215x6
245x5
285x3
4x300x2
(Touch & Go)
225x13
225x12


Dumbbell Flat Bench Press


85x10
90x8
95x6
100x5


Incline Barbell Press


3x225x4


Pronated Wide Grip Pulldown


4x110x15


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


4x20x12


Standing Barbell Overhead Extension


4x80x12


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


4x20x12




Notes: helped some guys with bench work for their upcoming meet, so got plenty of rest between sets. Actually did extended pauses on bench to stay with the prescribed pound ages. Probably going to take out OH extensions next workout and replace with something else.


----------



## Metalhead1

Rolling db ext, Floor bb ext, tate press, cable pushdowns are a few alternatives to choose from for the overhead bb ext


----------



## PZT

6/27/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c whole milk
1/2 c oats


Cheeseburger and Fries


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c whole milk
1/2 c oats


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice 
1/2 c baby spinach






Calories: 3530
Macros: 246/265/148




Notes: also drank, so crappy nutrition day.






Lifting:


Arm wrestling practice

Notes: going to regret this all week


----------



## PZT

6/28/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c milk


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1 c strawberries


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1/2 c blueberries


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1 red apple 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c milk
1 banana


4 oz cooked chicken breast
1/4 c white rice 
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c shredded Colby Jack cheese
6 oz cantaloupe


150 g Greek yogurt
28 g granola
28 g blue berries
28 g strawberries






Calories: 2935
Macros: 257/349/57




Notes: starting to see trends in changes of physique and performance with my tracking app/mirror/gym time. Very sure 300 g carbohydrates is perfect right now for good workouts and slow but steady fat loss. And protein over 250 g, still iffy on if I need more fats but always seems that 60 g is a sweet spot there but 100 g a day with the stated protein and carbs feel good lol. Which I guess 3200 calories isn’t that high. Going to keep at it and just adjust from here.






Lifting:


Week 2 Squat Workout




ATG Back Squat


45x8
135x8
155x5
205x3
245x2
8x280x3


Pause Back Squat


2x315x3


Front Squat


3x245x2


Wide Behind the Neck Pulldown


50x12
60x12
70x12
90x12
110x12


Hyper Extensions


3xBWx20


Cable Crunch


4x60x20


Notes: tendons were on fire from arm wrestling the night before but I got it in. Back squats were real smooth other wise. I really need to get better shoes to squat in though. I am flat footed and really need a heel. Also the shoes I currently have give no ankle support at all. May only workout in gym 1 or two times this week. Deadlifts and donuts type event on July 4th at my gym and nephew bday party on the 3rd with road trip. Plus next workout is bench so will need time to rehab/recover elbow tendons.


----------



## PZT

6/29/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz cooked chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
150 g Greek yogurt 


4 oz cooked chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1 orange 
1/2 c blueberries


4 oz cooked chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 banana


8 oz orange chicken
8 oz fried rice
3 egg rolls






Calories: 3890
Macros: 264/500/97




Notes: well that didn’t go as planned lol.






Lifting:


Tendon Rehab


Notes: was just 400 really light reps of exercises to get blood flow around the elbow.


----------



## Jin

Where’s the whisky and Coke Zero?!?!


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Where’s the whisky and Coke Zero?!?!



some one stole the zero


----------



## PZT

6/30/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1 c strawberries


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1/2 c blueberries


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1 orange


4 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk
2 spicy McChickens




Calories: 3785
Macros: 250/362/155




Notes: well I guess this is a high calorie week haha






Lifting:


Tendon Rehab


Notes: got 500 more reps in.


----------



## PZT

7/1/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 c strawberries


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/2 c blackberries


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 peanuts


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 green apple


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana
1 green apple


2 whole eggs
4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c shredded cheese




Calories: 3180
Macros: 273/338/85




Notes: lot better day nutrition wise






Lifting:


Tendon Rehab 


Notes: 400 reps. Should be good to go for bench on Thursday


----------



## PZT

FYI: forgot to mention that I finally for the first time in my life bought lifting shoes. Kinda excited to see how much it helps my squat. At my strongest I was squatting in Nike Shocks lol. Which I did 575 with those. Since returning to serious lifting I have only done 495 in some Under Armor running shoes that have no ankle support or heel. Even with the UA shoes I think I am capable of 525-535 right now but how quit a ways to go in my programming before I test again.


----------



## PZT

7/2/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli 
150 g Greek yogurt


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1 banana


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli 
1 green apple


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli 
1/4 c peanuts 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk

4 oz chicken tenderloin
168 g seasoned French fries
1 tbsp French fry dipping sauce
1 tbsp ketchup
1 packet bbq sauce




Calories: 3410
Macros: 284/415/68




Notes: not too bad






Lifting:


Week 3 Light Bench Day




Paused Flat Barbell Bench Press


45x10
95x8
135x6
175x8
215x8
225x5
5x285x3
(Touch & Go)
2x195x8


Close Grip Spoto Press


2x235x5


Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown


5x120x12


Incline Dumbbell Press


75x12
80x10
85x8
90x6


Rope Face Pulls


5x60x12


JM Press


75x12
80x10
85x8
90x6
95x5


Incline Dumbbell Fly


5x30x8




Notes: had my 4 year old son with me today and tendons were still hell. Which was annoying but was still able to do extended pauses on almost every rep and also may have done more than 5 sets. The full rom close grips were definitely the culprit for my shoulder issues. The spotos solved that problem. Tough workout but got it done. Donuts and Deadlifts coming on Saturday. Also got my lifting shoes in. I am extremely excited just from wearing them during this workout on how it will effect my squats in a positive way.


----------



## Jin

Spoto press?


----------



## Metalhead1

Jin said:


> Spoto press?



Bench variation where you stop a few inches off the chest. I like these paused as they help my strength, and reversal off the chest


----------



## PZT

7/3/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk


Sausage Egg Bacon Wrap
Venti White Mocha Cappuchino


2 medium slices thin crust pepperoni pizza


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk


8 oz chicken tenderloin
1/2 c white rice






Calories: 3270
Macros: 242/339/101




Notes: nephews bday party, so a lot of driving. 






Lifting:


-none-


Notes: ready for deadlifts and donuts. Hopefully get some hard work in.


----------



## PZT

7/4/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk


2 old fashion donuts
1 cake donut


Large sweet tea
Large French Fries
1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats


Double Quarter Pounder w/ Cheese


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice 


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice 
4.5 oz grilled chicken breast
11.5 oz sautéed veggies




Calories: 4215
Macros: 274/385/182




Notes: post workout kids mom need food for the kiddos so I justified the need for junk food for my hard workout. Should have  just ate more donuts during the workout lol. Too much fkin fat 






Lifting:


Week 2 Deadlift Workout




Beltless Conventional Deadlift


135x10
165x6
190x2
225x1
315x1
365x1
5x405x2


Beltless 1” Deficit Conventional Deadlift


425x1
445x1
465x1
485x1
505x1
(add belt)
515x1


Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift


3x205x8


Cable Crunch


2x70x25


Dumbbell Row


5x70x12


Weighted Hyper Extensions


BW+5x15
BW+10x12
BW+15x12
2xBW+20x10


Supported Row


5x55x12




Notes: should have ate more donuts. This took forever but was great. Had a guy push me pretty good and I helped a few with technique and cues. At least 3 sets of deficits were due just to competitive nature but makes me excited for when I test deadlifts again.  Lower back held good with the low reps on deadlifts but man those hypers had the erectors on fire lol. All around I feel like my work capacity is really building up again. FINALLY!!!


----------



## PZT

7/5/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


3 oz cooked sirloin steak
4 whole eggs
1/4 c shredded cheese
1/4 c white rice 
66 g Bacon wrapped, cream cheese stuffed jalapeño 




Calories: 2925
Macros: 264/243/97




Notes: should have ate more calories 




Lifting:


-none-


----------



## Jin

Is the rice cooked or uncooked?


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Is the rice cooked or uncooked?



uncooked, I try to add cooked to anything weighed after


----------



## Jin

PZT said:


> uncooked, I try to add cooked to anything weighed after



Gotcha. 1/4 c of cooked rice isn’t much!


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Gotcha. 1/4 c of cooked rice isn’t much!


 
right haha, I did that once for a water cut lol


----------



## PZT

7/6/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1 c strawberries 


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/2 c blackberries


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 green apple


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


3.5 cooked NY Strip Steak
3 whole eggs
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c shredded cheese






Calories: 3330
Macros: 279/352/92




Notes: pretty good eating






Lifting:


Afternoon Workout


Finger/Hand/Wrist/Forearm


1,300 Total Reps


Notes: tendinitis feeling better so needed to get some work in, even though Arm wrestling is not a big focus for me right now.






Evening Workout


Week 3 Heavy Bench Day




Paused Barbell Bench Press


45x10
95x8
135x6
175x8
215x6
245x5
5x285x3
(Touch & Go)
2x245x12


Dumbbell Flat Bench Press


90x10
95x8
100x6
110x5


Barbell Incline Bench Press


3x235x3


Wide Pronated Pull Down


5x120x12


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


5x20x12


Dumbbell Skull Crusher 


20x12
25x12
30x12
35x12
40x16




Notes: starting to feel strong. Had some guys lifting with me so got some better rest between sets. Some of my bench working set pauses were really long.    Even paused 2 of my incline sets.


----------



## PZT

Extra Note: I will stop doing touch and go reps on my back down sets from here on out on both bench days. Even though my touch is very controlled it seems to aggravate my elbow tendons more. I may even start pausing my spoto presses if I feel that on that particular day even those aggravate it but I imagine the short range of motion will not be an issue there.


----------



## PZT

7/7/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1 c cantaloupe 


3.5 oz cooked NY Strip Steak
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 c strawberries 


4 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1/2 c black berries


4 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1/4 c peanuts


1 egg roll
2 veggie rolls
3 crab rangoons 


6 oz orange chicken
7 oz fried rice






Calories: 3540
Macros: 226/433/102




Notes: stacked up the Chinese PEDS for the upcoming squat sesh. Haha. Then fell asleep before I got another meal in lol






Lifting:


AW Prehab/Rehab


Notes: 2,000 reps to increase blood flow in elbows, forearms, etc. These reps were done with no more than 7.5 pounds.


----------



## PZT

7/8/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach  
1 c strawberries


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/2 c black berries


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 green apple


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


7 oz orange chicken
4 oz fried rice
5 oz chow mein




Calories: 3925
Macros: 273/464/113




Notes: think about see what upping the calories will do. Probably won’t help fat loss but I feel like my body wants to grow.






Morning/Afternoon Lifting:


Fingers/Hand/Wrist/Forearm 


1,300 Reps


Notes: maybe a little too much. Hopefully doesn’t effect my grip for squatting.






Evening Lifting:


Week 3 Squat Workout


Beltless
ATG Back Squat


45x10
95x5
120x4
145x3
170x2
195x1
230x1
255x1
295x1
335x1
375x8


Beltless Pause Back Squat


395x1
415x1
(add belt)
435x1 


Beltless ATG Front Squat


2x255x2


Leg Press


270x12
4x360x12


BTN Pulldown


5x80x12


Weighted Hyper Extension


5xBW+15x12


Cable Crunch


5x80x12






Notes: new powerlifting shoes are awesome. Had up to 6 others lifting today so was another long workout but helped with motivation when it was time for the rep out set. Was so surprised how much the shoes actually helped. Was able to go beltless for much longer than I expected. Really noticed on the beltless pauses, also helped the new guy pushing me. Even the belted 435 felt decently easy. Which I have never done that weight paused but years ago I took them out after I got to 430x3 and that was pretty easy then with Nike Shox. Fronts are so hard after all the other stuff. Presses felt good pump wise. Next squat workout I will be where belt for all top sets. Three weeks after that I will start light wrapping to get ready for a bed max. Need to start thinking about squatting higher too. At this point I am confident I will have at least 535. Having a lot of fun in the gym.


----------



## PZT

7/9/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


5 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 green apple


5 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 green apple


5 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts
1/2 c blackberries


5 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts
1/4 c peanuts
1 green apple


12” cold cut on wheat w/ pepper jack cheese, lettuce, tomato, olives & mayo
3 white chip macadamia nut cookies






Calories: 4155
Macros: 250/465/153




Notes: maybe getting a ear ache. The devil don’t want me to be strong.






Lifting:


AW Reps

Notes: 1,000 Reps


----------



## PZT

7/10/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts
1 c strawberries


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 green apple
1 c cantaloupe 


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
2 tangerines
1/4 c peanuts


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


5 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c shredded cheese






Calories: 3700
Macros: 305/392/105




Notes:






Lifting:


Week 4 Light Bench Day


Paused Barbell Flat Bench Press


45x10
95x10
135x8
185x8
205x6
245x5
275x3
4x295x3
2x205x8


Narrow Grip Spoto Press


2x245x6


Neutral Wide Grip Pulldown Down


5x130x12


Incline Dumbbell Press


80x12
85x10
90x8
95x6


Rope Face Pulls


5x65x12


Incline Dumbbell Fly


5x25x10


JM Press


80x12
85x12
90x10
95x8
100x8






Notes: tendons were crying before I even got to working sets. So painful and I had my son with me too talking my ear off regardless of resting or lifting lol. After a few Pulldowns I got out a soft ball and started doing active release on the brachialis. Helped a bit. I’ll need to space out the bench work out following squats by at least another day. Going to finish up this cycle of bench and go to once a week benching and a weak point day.


----------



## Jin

1oz chicken tender LMAO. Is that even a whole chicken tender?


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> 1oz chicken tender LMAO. Is that even a whole chicken tender?



He found a McNugget in the couch cushion.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> 1oz chicken tender LMAO. Is that even a whole chicken tender?



naw tenders are like 2-2.5 lol and I had 4 oz left from the day before and only cooked 16 oz turkey cooked. So to get the 5 oz portions of protein I wanted it worked out haha


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> He found a McNugget in the couch cushion.



my sons 4 so this does happen frequently


----------



## PZT

7/11/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


5 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice


5 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
2 tbsp sweet and sour sauce
1 green apple


4 oz cooked NY Strip Steak
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli 
1 green apple


Venti Mocha Frappuccino
92 g double chocolate brownie


3 oz cooked NY strip steak
4 whole eggs
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c shredded cheese




Calories: 3470
Macros: 228/405/110




Notes:


None


Lifting:


None


Notes:

none


----------



## PZT

7/12/2020:




Eating:


2 scoops whey
1 c whole milk
1/2 banana


Jalapeño Cheese Kolache 


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole Milk
1 banana
2 whole eggs


8 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/2 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli


5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/2 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach

4 whole eggs
1/2 c egg whites
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c shredded cheese




Calories: 2975
Macros: 237/279/97




Notes:


None


Lifting:


None


Notes:

None


----------



## PZT

7/13/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole Milk
1 banana


5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 green apple


5 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli 
1/4 c peanuts


5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 c pineapple


5 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole Milk
1 banana


4 oz chicken tenderloin
2 whole eggs
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c shredded cheese
1/4 c white rice 




Calories: 3520
Macros: 302/365/95




Notes: none




Lifting:


Week 3 Deadlift Workout




Beltless Conventional Deadlift


135x5
225x5
275x1
(3 Person Rotation)
10x315x1


Beltless 1” Deficit Conventional Deadlift


365x3
(add belt)
405x3
425x3
445x3
465x3
520x2


Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift


3x185x10


Cable Crunch Pulldown


3x50x12


Band Face Pulls


3x12


Notes: did the ten sets with 2 other guys and just went back to back. Felling really good on deadlifts right now. New guy at gym is really pushing my competitive spirit. SLDLs tore up my gluteus and hamstrings. Really liked the cable crunch facing away from the Pulldown. Actually did these similar to a box deadlift with my calves pushed against the seat. Only did the face pulls with a band to give my elbows a break. Really killed my traps. Needed some lat work but probably double up on bench day.


----------



## DEADlifter

Nice pulls


----------



## PZT

7/14/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole Milk
1 banana


5 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/2 c pineapple 


5 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 tangerine


5 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/2 c pineapple 


5 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 tangerine


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole Milk
1 banana


4 oz 96/4 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c shredded cheese


1 whole egg
1 c whole milk
2 packets strawberries and cream oatmeal




Calories: 3295
Macros: 301/415/50




Notes: should have ate more






Lifting:


None


Notes:

None


----------



## PZT

7/15/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole Milk
1 banana


5 oz 96/4 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 tangerine 


5 oz 96/4 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts 


5 oz 96/4 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 tangerine 


1 c egg whites 
1 whole egg
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole Milk
1 banana


3 oz cooked sirloin steak
1/4 c cooked white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c shredded cheese
2 whole eggs




Calories: 3880
Macros: 333/374/111




Notes: none




Lifting:


Week 4 Heavy Bench Day


Paused Barbell Bench Press


45x10
65x8
95x5
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x3
3x320x1
285x5
285x7


Wide Pronated Pulldown


4x130x12


Dumbbell Flat Bench Press


95x10
100x8
110x6
120x5


Banded Wall Walks


2xFailure


Paused Barbell Incline Press


3x225x3


Close Grip Football Bar JM Press


35x12
55x12
75x12
95x10
105x8


Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral


5x25x12




Notes: rough day in the gym with a big crew but I’m still getting stronger and had two others hit PRs as well. The singles today were done with extended pauses and the back down sets were way easier than expected. Pulldowns had my lats on fire. Doing in a position similar to an inverted row has given me better pumps. DB flats were stronger than they have been in a while. Wall walks were tough, I did these in more for keeping my shoulder blades together than frying the rear delts. Inclines felt good. Think in my next cycle I’ll really push up the weight on those. The foot ball JMs didn’t seem to be worth a damn until fatigue set in, then they were a challenge. Side laterals gave me an actual pump today too. Haven’t felt then ballon up in awhile. I think my frustrations with the group tonight had me create a better mind muscle connection on accessories and also had my body parts really firing at the same time. Starting to get excited about test a max again on Bench too. Hopefully squats this week go as well as dead’s and bench have.


----------



## Metalhead1

The football jm presses always put additional stress ony forearms and wrists. That's why i typically use an ssb with handles off (if you have one) for those, or just a straight bar. And yes, those banded wall walks are a mofo. Good work


----------



## PZT

7/16/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole Milk
1 banana


3 oz cooked 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts


5 oz 96/4 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 tangerine


3 oz cooked 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts


5 oz 96/4 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 tangerine


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole Milk
1 banana


1 c whole milk
99 g blueberry muffin




Calories: 3715
Macros: 292/393/105




Notes: none




Lifting:


None


Notes:


None


----------



## PZT

7/17/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole Milk
1 banana


13 oz mocha Frappuccino


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1/4 c peanuts
20 oz Gatorade 


1 bag skittles


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole Milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice




Calories: 4400
Macros: 295/510/131




Notes: maybe too many peanuts haha






Lifting:


Week 4 Squat Day




ATG Squats


45x5
135x4
225x3
275x2
315x1
335x
(add belt)
3x405x2


Pause Squat w/ Belt


420x1
440x1


Standing Barbell Good Mornings


135x3
135x4
135x5


Behind the Neck Pulldowns


4x90x10


Hanging Leg Raise


3xBWx5


Leg Extension


50x20
60x20


Hyper Extension


2xBWx15


25 lbs. Shrugs


2x20




Notes: Monday’s deadlift workout may have been too much but still got it done. Wonder how much I will be able to pause squat once I start using wraps. Probably will never do this style of good mornings again. Next work out I’ll try the Safety Squat bar. I also have the ability to do dead stop good mornings and we also have a cambered squat bar but I don’t think either one of our racks can hold it right now. Got my elbow cuffs in today. They helped a bit but wondering if I can hit my next bench workout in them with little discomfort. Only four more bench workout till I retest again.


----------



## PZT

7/18/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1 scoop whey


6 corn barbacoa tacos (10.3 oz.)


Steak quesadilla (9.7 oz)
Refried Beans (3.2 oz)
Mexican Rice (2.9 oz)


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
8 oz Greek yogurt
1/2 c strawberries 


1 packets peaches and cream oatmeal






Calories: 3590
Macros: 299/346/110




Notes: none






Lifting:


None


Notes:


None


----------



## Metalhead1

Agreed on the ssb for good mornings. Much more secure, and you can target which areas of the back you want to hit more.

Concentric SSB Good Mornings off the rack, or out of the supports are one of my favorites.

Seated SSB Good Mornings are a close second, because of how they hit the upper back.


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> Agreed on the ssb for good mornings. Much more secure, and you can target which areas of the back you want to hit more.
> 
> Concentric SSB Good Mornings off the rack, or out of the supports are one of my favorites.
> 
> Seated SSB Good Mornings are a close second, because of how they hit the upper back.



id rather do with a barbell but just not gonna work


----------



## PZT

7/19/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana


5 oz NY Strip Steak
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice 


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c milk


5 oz NY Strip Steak
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c shredded cheese 


1 c granola cereal 
3/4 c whole milk






Calories: 3255
Macros: 300/362/69




Notes: none






Lifting:


None


Notes:

none


----------



## PZT

7/20/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


20 oz Gatorade 


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice


5 oz NY Strip Steak
1/4 c white rice


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


5 oz tuna
1/4 c white rice
2 tbsp relish
4 tbsp miracle whip


1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
4 whole eggs
1 c whole milk




Calories: 3430
Macros: 322/344/85




Notes: none






Lifting:


Week 5 Light Bench Day




Paused Barbell Bench Press


45x10
95x8
185x6
225x4
255x1
275x1
295x1
325x1


Narrow Grip Spoto Press


2x245x12


Chest Supported Row


5x70x12


Incline Dumbbell Press


85x12
90x10
95x8
100x6


Rope Face Pulls


4x70x12


JM Press


85x12
90x10
95x8
100x6
105x5


Dumbbell Incline Fly


5x20x12




Notes: cuffs helped a bit for tendons but being so close after squatting I can’t expect much. 325 was a 8 second pause today, just so I stuck with the program. Messed up my sets leading up to that though. Should have been more volume but got distracted with training partners. The squat workout that will come before my bench testing day will be cut out. This should be enough time to not effect the testing day.


----------



## PZT

7/21/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


5 oz tuna
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 c blueberries


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts 


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


3 oz cooked NY Strip Steak
4 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
5 oz seasoned fries
4 tbsp French fry dipping sauce 




Calories: 3800
Macros: 311/405/103




Notes: good eating prior to a deadlift day






Lifting:


None


Notes:


None


----------



## PZT

7/22/2020:



Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


5 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c rice
1/2 c broccoli
1/4 c blackberries 
13 oz mocha Frappuccino 


3 oz cooked NY Strip Steak
1/4 c white rice 
1/2 c broccoli 
1/2 c strawberries


5 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c rice
1/2 c broccoli
1/2 c strawberries


3 oz cooked NY Strip Steak
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c broccoli
1/2 c strawberries
20 oz Gatorade 


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


8 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/2 c white rice




Calories: 3600
Macros: 319/459/51




Notes: think I’m about to start eat dirtier food.






Lifting:


Week 4 Deadlift Day




Conventional Deadlift


135x5
155x4
185x3
225x2
245x1
265x1
275x1
300x1
315x1
365x1
(add belt)
405x6


1” Deficit Conventional Deadlift


455x1
(add belt)
515x1
535x1
545x1


SLDL


3x155x12


Cable Crunch Pull Down


5x60x12


Band Rows


3x12


Leg Curl


2x50x15


Pull Throughs


2x50x15


Dumbbell Shrug


2x40x15




Notes: we had nearly 20 people deadlifting today and eventually had to get out two bars. My preworkout was pretty much gone by the time we got to 365 lol. But we had some good guys today and got pretty competitive. 545 is actually my all time PR from the floor.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> . 545 is actually my all time PR from the floor.



Sweet! Good job man!


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sweet! Good job man!



thanks man. Appreciate you following


----------



## PZT

7/23/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c peanuts


5 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c peanuts


8 oz Barbacoa Burrito
28 oz Powerade 


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


2 c whole milk
1 pack pop tarts


5 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


3 large slices thick crust pepperoni pizza




Calories: 4320
Macros: 276/482/145




Notes: 


None


Lifting:


None


Notes:


None


----------



## PZT

7/24/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
20 Powerade 


3 slices large thin crust pizza




Calories: 3590
Macros: 265/369/104




Notes: should have ate a little more.






Lifting:


Week 5 Heavy Bench Day




Paused Barbell Flat Bench Press


45x6
135x5
185x6
225x4
245x3
265x2
295x1
315x1
330x1
345x1
360x1


Pronated Wide Pulldowns


4x140x10


Dumbbell Flat Bench Press


100x10
110x8
120x6
120x5


Long Strap Face Pulls


40x15
45x15
50x15
55x15
60x15


Paused Incline Barbell Press


5x205x3


Barbell JM Press


80x15
80x11
80x10
80x9


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


4x20x15




Notes: pretty good workout, even though I had a huge knot between my shoulder blades going in to it. Should be pretty good for a all time bench pr after a taper or at least match it. Enjoying the gym more and more every workout.


----------



## PZT

7/25/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


Triple cheeseburger
Large fried pickles
Large sweet tea


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


Jaelpeno cheese bratwurst
Hot dog bun






Calories: 3495
Macros: 216/262/149




Notes: 


Busy day with family stuff.


Lifting:


None


Notes:


None


----------



## Jin

I call bullshit on the dad bod with this amount of strength and (now) Especially after months of this diet. 

You're a liar. Prove me wrong 

Time for some pictures.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> I call bullshit on the dad bod with this amount of strength and (now) Especially after months of this diet.
> 
> You're a liar. Prove me wrong
> 
> Time for some pictures.



If I had abs I’d post a pic. I plan uploading vids once I hit some decent lifts though. Haven’t started recording any yet though. Pretty sure over the next month Or so I’ll post 535/370/550 Atleast. My next training cycles should really give me soMe added pounds on the total. Maybe 555/380/565. Which overall would put me at my strongest ever.


----------



## PZT

7/26/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


8 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/2 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/2 c white rice 
1 c baby spinach
3 whole eggs
1/4 c shredded cheese


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


8 oz chicken breast 
1/2 c white rice




Calories: 3165
Macros: 277/349/72




Notes: little better




Lifting:


None


Notes:


None


----------



## PZT

Jin got me thinking I need to start sharing more. And since I still don’t have abs I figured I’d get a YouTube channel going for the UG. No new videos right now but did find a vid I recorded in March before COVID closed my gym the first time. Horrible form on this, which is usually not the case when I am training regularly. At this time I was eating real bad and drinking a lot of beer, plus only really lifting once a week. Surprised I didn’t crush my spine on this first rep haha. Hopefully get some better vids up over the next few weeks


----------



## Jin

PZT said:


> Jin got me thinking I need to start sharing more. And since I still don’t have abs I figured I’d get a YouTube channel going for the UG. No new videos right now but did find a vid I recorded in March before COVID closed my gym the first time. Horrible form on this, which is usually not the case when I am training regularly. At this time I was eating real bad and drinking a lot of beer, plus only really lifting once a week. Surprised I didn’t crush my spine on this first rep haha. Hopefully get some better vids up over the next few weeks



I knew you were being dramatic. Dad bod. Pfffft. 

I had no issues with the lifts. Nice work.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> I knew you were being dramatic. Dad bod. Pfffft.
> 
> I had no issues with the lifts. Nice work.



You see that GUT?!?!?! Glad that's gone now though. I just have that lousish skin, cellulite looking stuff now. I remember it was a lot of work to get rid of that. Which Im not going to be doing anytime some. Maybe will start thinking about it once I get past my all time strength numbers. Right now the goal is simply to get stronger with as little fat gain as possible.


----------



## PZT

7/27/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


15 oz double shot coffee beverage 


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


5 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach


16 oz electrolyte drink


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 banana
1 c whole milk


3 spicy McChickens




Calories: 4275
Macros: 300/498/120




Notes: tried to get cals up






Lifting:


Week 5 Squat Workout




Squat


45x2
135x3
185x2
225x1
275x1
315x1
(add belt)
365x1
405x1


Pause Squat w/ Belt


455x1


Safety Squat Bar Good Morning


60x5
80x5
110x5
130x5


BTN Pull Down


4x100x10


Hanging Leg Raise


3xBWx8


Leg Extension


2x70x20


Hyper Extension


2xBW+25x12


DB Shrugs


2x45x20




Notes: meant to record 455 lol but knees were sore  and I was just trying to get it in. This was supposed to be a explosive/technique type day but with so many people training with us it made it impossible to do (time wise). Should have some real nice numbers when I add in knee wraps. Pretty sure this is the most consistent work of 400 with out them. Probably why my knees are wrecked. Thinking about get some sleeves. I’m really hoping GMs transfer over, cause I fkin hate them lol.


----------



## PZT

7/28/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


8 oz chicken breast 
8 oz Greek yogurt
1/2 c granola


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


20 oz cream soda


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


140 g orange chicken 
1/4 c white rice




Calories: 3450
Macros: 277/422/70




Notes: 


None


Lifting:


None


Notes:


None


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Dude, you should raise chickens.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Dude, you should raise chickens.


 haha the egg whites??


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Lol all the eggs and chicken you eat!


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lol all the eggs and chicken you eat!


 
hopefully cutting out chicken soon. I hate it since getting more serious about get fuel in. My last go at strength and size it was like every meal just cause it was easier


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I don't think there's anything wrong with it. I need to eat more of it. I eat too much red meat.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with it. I need to eat more of it. I eat too much red meat.



i just don’t like the texture anymore


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with it. I need to eat more of it. I eat too much red meat.



i just don’t like the texture anymore


----------



## PZT

7/29/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


12 oz mocha Frappuccino 


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


1 corn dog


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
32 oz Gatorade 


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 banana
1 c whole milk


8 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/2 c white rice
1/4 c shredded cheese






Calories: 4125
Macros: 305/502/96




Notes: feel like I need more to recover






Lifting:


Week 6 Light Bench Day


Paused Flat Barbell Bench Press


45+Bandx10
45x12
65x10
85x8
95x6
115x5
135x3
185x2
225x2
5x255x3


Spoto Press


225x17


Band Pull A Parts


100 Reps


Incline Dumbbell Press


90x12
95x10
100x8
100x6


Band Push Downs


100 Reps




Notes: probably should have used my elbow cuffs but ehh. Should be ready to go for testing bench on Monday. Almost cut out after the spoto set and probably should have. Inclines were rough on the shoulders tonight.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

0 vegetables in 2 days. :32 (6):


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> 0 vegetables in 2 days. :32 (6):



yeah been feeling the effects too. Just made my meals for Friday and they all have veggies lol


----------



## PZT

7/30/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


8 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/2 c white rice


1 c egg whites 
2 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk
2 whole eggs


1 pint Ben & Jerrys half baked ice cream




Calories: 3945
Macros: 285/413/127


Notes: none




Lifting:


None


Notes:


None


----------



## PZT

7/31/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz Chorizo and Egg Burrito
15 energy coffee beverage 


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice 
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice 
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice 
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice 
1/2 c baby spinach
28 oz Gatorade


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 banana
1 c whole milk


14 chicken fries




Calories: 4000
Macros: 275/433/136




Notes: 




Lifting:


Week 5 Deadlift Workout




Conventional Deadlift


2x135x5
2x225x3
315x2
365x1
(add belt)
3x415x2


1” Block Pulls


2x440x1


Cable Crunch Pulldown


4x70x12


Leg Curl


50x15
60x11
70x8


Barbell Shrug


135x15
155x13
185x11


Leg Press


3x360x13




Notes: lower back was pumped before I could even get into my first working sets. Maybe from less rest periods because I trained by myself or I had some lower back tightness and tried foam rolling it out. I never roam roll so I’m leaning toward that. Dropped the RDLs I had planned and just did some more hammy work. Also took out hypers and called it a day. Recharge over the weekend and hit the bench hard on Monday.


----------



## PZT

8/1/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
2 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 banana
1 c whole milk
2 whole eggs


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


Large Sweet Tea
Double Quarter Pouder w/ Cheese
Large French Fries


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk




Calories: 3830
Macros: 269/389/137




Notes: had to cram cals in




Lifting:


None


Notes: 


None


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Double quarter pounders are my weakness dude. :32 (20):


----------



## CJ

Emergency Mickey D's, I love it! :32 (16):


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Double quarter pounders are my weakness dude. :32 (20):



that #3 is a quick way to get some high calorie no chew food lol


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Emergency Mickey D's, I love it! :32 (16):



funny thing is when I was at my leanest several years ago I was eating that and mcchickens all the time lol


----------



## PZT

8/2/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
2 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 banana
1 c whole milk


8 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/2 c white rice 


8 oz 85/15 ground turkey
1/2 c white rice 


1 pint buttered pecan ice cream


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk


Medium Curly Fries 




Calories: 4060
Macros: 271/404/148




Notes: managed to average 3900 cals last week




Lifting:


None


Notes: 


None


----------



## CJ

Pecan ice cream and curly fries. :32 (16):

I love this guy!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I had an oreo cookie ice cream popsicle last night, it was out of this world. Look for them in the ice cream cooler at gas stations (right by the choco tacos).

I have yet to meet an ice cream I did not like.


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Pecan ice cream and curly fries. :32 (16):
> 
> I love this guy!!!



Id much rather be at 240 with abs then 260 right now but ehhh. Ill think about it after I get stronger than I have ever been hahaha


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> I had an oreo cookie ice cream popsicle last night, it was out of this world. Look for them in the ice cream cooler at gas stations (right by the choco tacos).
> 
> I have yet to meet an ice cream I did not like.



Youll know when Im getting serious about size gains when you see the oreo pop tarts in here. Them is my shitzz


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> Youll know when Im getting serious about size gains when you see the oreo pop tarts in here. Them is my shitzz



Sooooo many new flavors to try!  :32 (16):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

D O N'T    S T A R T    T A L K I N G    A B O U T    P O P   T A R T S!!!

I'm triggered now, thanks.


----------



## CJ




----------



## CohibaRobusto

Damn dude :32 (10)::32 (6)::32 (3):


----------



## PZT

Yeah I have had none of the knew ones. Before I started the log I would steal some of the step daughters but shes a basic little ten year old. Strawberry, cherry, blueberry, etc.

Ihave had one pack since the log started that I got at the convivence store. Was the Splitz strawberry cheesecake one. But the oreo one has my heart always.

The woman that cuts my hair swears by the new fruit loops ones. But Id probably dig those pretzels.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Brown sugar cinnamon is baddass too!

I used to take them with me hunting because they are quiet to eat and stay good forever.


----------



## CJ

How about these bad boys?


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Brown sugar cinnamon is baddass too!
> 
> I used to take them with me hunting because they are quiet to eat and stay good forever.



them bucks hear that pop tart wrapper bro lol


----------



## PZT

8/3/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1/4 c peanuts 
20 oz Gatorade 


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


6 oz NY strip steak
6 oz red potatoes




Calories: 3720
Macros: 307/361/117




Notes: none






Lifting:


Week 6 Heavy Bench Workout (Test)


Paused Barbell Flat Bench Press


45x10
95x8
135x5
185x3
225x3
255x1
285x1
325x1
345x1
365x1
380x0
385x0




Notes: so got 365 pretty easy so went for the all time PR of 380. I will post the video, which is hilarious. I got through my sticking point and said “I got this shitt” my spotter though I said take it. I won’t count the lift but will count it as my training max. Surprised I wasn’t more pissedd off by the ****k up but it let me know my training for the last 2 months was productive. I didn’t even bring out the bar far enough. Decided to go to 385 but messed up my bracing after lift off. Probably wasn’t there anyway but had to try. Thought better technique would have gotten me the lift. I can see from today’s vids that I may need to take a bit wider grip so that my bar path is straighter. Will start program over on Friday.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Haha at least you know you had it man.

Good job! I thought you just counted chickens and ate pop tarts. 

And I have perfected silent unwrapping of junk food while deer hunting. It's one of the very few talents I have. LOL


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Haha at least you know you had it man.
> 
> Good job! I thought you just counted chickens and ate pop tarts.
> 
> And I have perfected silent unwrapping of junk food while deer hunting. It's one of the very few talents I have. LOL



think I’m eat a whole box’s of pop tarts when I max squats again


----------



## PZT

8/4/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c peanuts 


3 spicy mcchickens 
Large French fries 






Calories: 4210
Macros: 244/415/176




Notes: way too much fat






Lifting:


None


Notes:

none


----------



## PZT

8/5/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


4 oz NY Strip Steak
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


113 g Beef & Cheese Burrito


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


4 oz NY Strip Steak
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
20 oz Gatorade


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice
25 g tortilla chips
2 tbsp pico
2 tbsp salsa
1/4 c shredded cheese






Calories: 3535
Macros: 289/404/81




Notes: none






Lifting:


Week 6 Squat Workout




Back Squat


45x8
135x5
185x4
225x1
275x1
(Add belt)
325x1
(add light wraps)
375x6


Box Squat


(No Wraps)
405x1
425x1
440x1
470x1


SSB Good Morning


80x5
110x4
135x4
140x2


Belt Squat


2x45x15


Behind The Neck Pulldown


100x20
2x110x10
120x8




Notes: brought the wraps out a little early cause one knees been aching. I’m very excited to get a good wrap and retest next month now lol. Box squats were easy and low intensity. Really taking it slow with GMs. Took forever to set up belt squats but I could feel them hitting some muscles that haven’t been getting worked for sure. Probably won’t go too heavy on anything until my next squat day. Will hit at least 460 on a pause squat with a light wrap and maybe one slightly heavier with a medium wrap. 495 pauses would be pretty sweet since that was my starting training max. I’ll have another squat workout after that before a taper work out. Then test. That second to last workout I’ll probably do a tight self wrap on a heavish box squat. Really think once I get my GM around  225 for 3-5 I will put some major gains on my squat. Loving the process right now. Fatter than I’d like to be but strength has my heart right now.


----------



## PZT

8/6/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


King size pay day candy bar
20 oz big blue cream soda


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c peanuts 


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


Large S’mores Blizzard Ice Cream 






Calories: 4930
Macros: 306/546/170




Notes: fatttttty






Lifting:


None


Notes:

none


----------



## PZT

8/7/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach


1 pack pop tarts
2 c whole milk 


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
32 oz Gatorade 


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
25 g tortilla chips
1/4 c shredded cheese
2 tbsp salsa
2 tbsp pico






Calories: 4210
Macros: 285/506/113




Notes: not too bad I guess lol






Lifting:


Week 1 Light Bench Day




Warmup:
Chest/Back/Tricep


4x25


Paused Barbell Flat Bench Press


45x5
135x5
185x5
225x5
5x265x3


Close Spoto Press


2x225x15
245x6


Chest Supported Row


5x45x10


Incline Dumbbell Press


65x15
70x12
75x10
80x8


Chest Supported Row


5x45x10


Close JM Press


90x12
95x10
100x8
105x6
110x5


Rope Face Pull


2x55x20


Deltoid Circuit


100 Total Reps




Notes: going into same bench program again but with a few alterations. First one is to work on a slightly wider grip. Hard to tell on my light day how it really feels because this is following my squat day so always some tendon issues but I have decided to wear cuffs on this day no matter what to make accessories more manageable pain wise. My Spotos will be done stoping further from the chest then previously done. This will be slightly below my sticking point. One of the bigger changes is upping my lat work volume. As you’ll see I did rows twice. I am also giving Matt Wennings warmup protocol a go. Had a slight ache in my front left delt that started when I maxed out Monday but still got the work in. There was some inflammation when I got to the delt circuit though. I get this ache a lot but usually is gone by the next time I bench, so will baby it for a bit. Nothing extra for a while till it subsides. Rest up over the weekend and hit deadlifts Monday. Nothing heavy that day or on benching Wednesday but will hit a decent pause squat on Friday.


----------



## PZT

8/8/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1.5 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk
2 whole eggs


125 g Boneless bbq wings
100 g Boneless general tso wings
100 g Cheese sticks


1/2 steak quesadilla 


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


125 g Boneless bbq wings
125 g Boneless general tso wings
100 g Cheese sticks




Calories: 3360
Macros: 242/289/137




Notes: ate shitty and was way less bloated lol but problem due to time out in the heat.






Lifting:


Shoulder Recovery




High Band Face Pulls


3x15


Dumbbell Chest Supported Y Raises


3x5x15


Dumbbell Chest Supported Scapula Retractions


3x5x25


Lying Internal/external Rotations

3x5x10


Cross Body Rear Delt Cable Pulls


3x2.5x10




Notes: also cleaned up around the yard in hot assed Texas heat.


----------



## dk8594

Late to this log so forgive me if you posted this.

Is the goal to get rid of the dad bod or is it to be a powerlifter?


----------



## PZT

dk8594 said:


> Late to this log so forgive me if you posted this.
> 
> Is the goal to get rid of the dad bod or is it to be a powerlifter?



some how it change from not wanting to be fat to just wanting to be strong lol


----------



## PZT

8/9/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
2 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 banana
1 c whole milk
2 whole eggs


8 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/2 c white rice


Double Quarter Pounder w/ Cheese
Large French Fries


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


1 pint buttered pecan ice cream




Calories: 4275
Macros: 266/435/164




Notes: still fat haha




Lifting:


None


Notes:


None


----------



## dk8594

PZT said:


> some how it change from not wanting to be fat to just wanting to be strong lol



hahah...it’s all good.  Confused to read the title and then some of the entries. Best of luck!  Good job keeping your log up!


----------



## PZT

8/10/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice 


4 oz 93/6 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


Grilled cheese burrito
Crunch taco


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
32 oz Gatorade 


1 c egg whites 
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 banana
1/2 c whole milk


4 oz NY strip steak
1/4 c white rice
125 g red potatoes
125 g mixed veggies




Calories: 4090
Macros: 320/502/87




Notes: was nice to get several comments about my increase in size by several gym members today. Which is great seeing how I don’t focus too much on hypertrophy. 






Lifting:


Week 6 Deadlift Workout




Warm Up


Hamstring/Abs/Glutes


4x25




Conventional Deadlift


2x135x3
2x225x3
6x320x2


1” Block Pull


2x385x5


1” Deficit Pull


2x305x8


RDL


135x12
3x155x12


Barbell Rows


45x8
135x8
145x8
155x8


Leg Press


5x360x10




Notes: quickly realizing I have never really used my glutes proper in squats or dead lifts. And currently have a really weak left hamstring. The range of motion on my RDLs is very uncontrolled. Need to work them more. Finally getting barbell rows back into the mix. Leg press pump was fkin stupid. Pumps hurt lol. 
All my training partners compete Saturday so that’ll be a busy day.


----------



## PZT

8/11/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


Large Frappuccino 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana
2 whole eggs




Calories: 3455
Macros: 251/374/103




Notes: none




Lifting:


Lower Back Recovery


Notes: this isn’t so much the erectors but below. Did way too much volume hinging. Very uncomfortable day. Hopefully nothing serious and doesn’t effect my bench day and recovered for squats on Friday.


----------



## PZT

8/12/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 white rice 


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 white rice 


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 white rice
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 white rice
32 oz Gatorade 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


3/4 jalapeño cheeseburger




Calories: 3520
Macros: 259/377/105




Notes: wish I ate a little more






Lifting:


Week 1 Heavy Bench Workout 


Warmup:
Chest/Back/Tricep


4x25


Paused Flat Barbell Bench Press


45x10
135x8
185x8
225x6
265x5
5x305x3
2x265x8


Wide Pronated Pulldown


5x90x10


Floor Press


135x10
155x8
185x6
205x5


Wide Pronated Pulldown


5x90x10


Dumbbell Flat Bench Press


4x70x15


Long Strap Face Pulls


5x20x20


Deltoid Circuit


1x5x125




Notes: mfker I didn’t do inclines. SI joints had me thinking I may not have been able to lift today. Good workout though. Floor press is so tough for me so I imagine if I get stronger there my bench will go way up. Hopefully SIs feel good enough to squat Friday.


----------



## PZT

8/13/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


6 oz chorizo and egg burrito
14 oz coffee


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


Foot long Cut Cold Sub Sandwich
3 s’mores cookies


3 oz tuna salad
5 crackers


1 c egg whites
2 scoops whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana




Calories: 3980
Macros: 252/413/147




Notes:none






Lifting:


Chiropractic Visit & Deep Tissue Message  


Notes: first ever time going to chiropractic. He said I don’t have a bulging disc or anything serious. He did mention my right leg is shorter than my left right now. Which that’s the side that my knee was hurting. My neck feels better than it has in 10 years. Message felt great. Been 4 years since I had one. They let me know my shoulder pain is actually from the bicep. SI joint was confirmed to have swelling.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Moving some serious weight. If the goal is to be strong! You already got that shite haha. Awesome job on the log too. Kill it!!!:32 (9):


----------



## PZT

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Moving some serious weight. If the goal is to be strong! You already got that shite haha. Awesome job on the log too. Kill it!!!:32 (9):


 kinda depressed about the SI issue right now. I was really excited to push my squat and deadlift


----------



## PZT

8/14/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


6 Barbacoa burrito
15 oz cold coffee 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


8 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/2 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
32 oz Gatorade 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


Steak quesadilla
Chicken quesadilla 




Calories: 4430
Macros: 320/483/136




Notes: none






Lifting:


Week 7 Squat Workout




Warmup
Bodyweight Squat/Abs/Leg Curl


4x25




Back Squat


45x5
135x3
(Added Belt)
185x2
225x1
315x1
365x1
(Added Light Wrap)
425x1
(Medium Wrap)
435x1
445x1


Paused Squat


(Heavy Wrap)
460x1 (VID)


Lying Hamstring Curl


50x12
60x11
70x8


BTN Pulldowns


110x15
120x13
130x12
140x8


Belt Squat


3x45x15






Notes: didn’t know if I’d be able to squat but ended up getting it in. Added belt way early for safety lol. Also kept intensity real low. Wanted a 5 plate pause so bad though. I tried the 4 revolutions with an x on wraps the past times I’ve used them and I don’t think it helps a lot more than when I just go around..... I wrapped just around on the pause squat and there was a noticeable difference. Cut out SSB good morning for obvious reasons haha and replaced with leg curls. And it’s very apparent my hamstrings are weak . Going to eventually need to find a more optimal way of doing belt squats if I want to eventually start using more weight. Tomorrow’s meet day for a bunch of my training partners. Will be a long day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job bro! nice form on the squatro.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good job bro! nice form on the squatro.



Thank man. Wish I’d been up for more


----------



## PZT

8/15/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


3 steak street tacos


1 chocolate glaze donut


3 steak street tacos


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


5.5 oz NY strip steak
1/2 c white rice




Calories: 2605
Macros: 237/292/57




Notes: horrible eating at the meet all day then drinking at night. 






Lifting:


Handling at Power Lifting Meet & Drunken Arm Wrestling 


Notes: 


meet was fun and my guys did very well. Got drunk and talked into arm wrestling a bit. Will hate myself all week.


----------



## PZT

8/16/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
2 scoops whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana
2 Whole eggs


1 quest bar


5.5 oz Ny strip Steak
1/2 c white rice
57 g flat bread


1/2 slice large thick crust meat lovers pizza
2 oz brownie 
Large Frappuccino 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


1 slice large thick crust meat lovers pizza
1 slice large thick crust pepperoni pizza
2 tbsp buttermilk ranch




Calories: 4090
Macros: 281/468/129




Notes: none






Lifting:


None


Notes: 


None


----------



## PZT

8/17/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoops whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


13 oz Frappuccino 


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c peanuts


1 liter cream soda


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice
32 oz Gatorade 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
77 g flat bread
2 slices Colby jack cheese
2 tbsp salsa
2 tbsp buttermilk ranch




Calories: 4330
Macros: 288/573/105




Notes: 


None




Lifting:


Week 2 Light Bench Workout




Warmup:


Mashing of Front Delt/Bicep/ Pec


2 Minutes each area


Palm Supinated against wall Stretch


2 minutes each side


Chest/Back/Tricep Circuit


4x25




Paused Flat Barbell Bench Press


45x10
95x8
135x6
185x4
205x8
245x5
5x285x3
2x245x8


Spoto Press


3x255x8


Chest Supported Row


5x50x10


Incline Dumbbell Press


70x15
75x12
80x10
85x8


Chest Supported Row


5x50x10


JM Press


95x12
100x10
105x8
110x6
115x5


Rope Face Pulls


3x55x20


Delt Circuit


1x5x150




Notes: 


None


----------



## PZT

8/18/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoops whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


Chorizo and egg burrito 
15 oz coffee beverage


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice 


4 oz ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c peanuts


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice 
1/2 c peanuts


1 c egg whites
1 scoops whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


Uncrustable
1 c whole milk




Calories: 3250
Macros: 252/361/91


Notes: none






Lifting:


Full Body Rehad


Notes: 


Mostly upper body. My left shoulder issue is actually my long head of the bicep being ****ed up. So really trying to get that better. I can train the lifts with it like this but don’t want it to like rupture during a heavy single or something. SI hasn’t nt been effecting lifting yet but I haven’t had deadlifts again. Wednesday I will try and see what’s up. There will be a very long warmup that day. The biggest issue is taking a shit, my job and driving. Which I have been doing a hip shift exercise the past two days that seems to be helping. Otherwise it is good to go.


----------



## PZT

8/19/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoops whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


Chorizo and egg burrito 
15 oz coffee drink


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


King size pay day candy bar


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
32 oz Gatorade 


1 c egg whites
1 scoops whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


2 Uncrustables
1 c whole milk




Calories: 4080
Macros: 271/491/117


Notes:  none






Lifting:


Week 7 Deadlift Day




Warmups:


Foam Rolling/Mashing


Stretching


Banded GM/Abs/Leg Curl


4x25




Conventional Deadlift


135x5
225x4
315x3
365x1
(Add Belt)
405x6


1” Block Pulls


2x465x1


1” Deficit Pulls


2x385x4


Lying Leg Curl


50x12
60x10


Dumbbell Shrugs


50x8
55x8




Notes: SI held up just fine. Like no issues. Only when I sat waiting for others to do their sets did I even tighten up a bit. At this point I’m more worried about my shoulder than my SI. Volume is dropping drastically getting ready for testing again.


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> 2 Uncrustables
> 1 c whole milk



What grade are you in? :32 (20):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> What grade are you in? :32 (20):



10th, I got held back for fkin bishes


----------



## PZT

8/20/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoops whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


Chorizo and egg burrito
15 oz coffee drink


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice


8 oz Greek yogurt
1 c blueberries
3/4 c granola 


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoops whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


1 uncrustable
1 c whole milk




Calories: 3900
Macros: 268/455/115


Notes:  none






Lifting:


None


Notes:


None


----------



## DEADlifter

PZT said:


> Chorizo and egg burrito
> 15 oz coffee drink



That sounds AWESOME!  I'm calling the wife right now and telling her to get her butt to the grocery store


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> That sounds AWESOME!  I'm calling the wife right now and telling her to get her butt to the grocery store



don’t do it unless you wanna be a fatty like me lol


----------



## PZT

8/21/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
2 scoops whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


3 oz tuna in oil
1/4 c white rice
2 tbsp miracle whip
2 tbsp sweet relish 


Foot long flat bread steak & cheese


20 oz Gatorade
20 oz cream soda 


2 hot links with buns
12 oz Gatorade 




Calories: 3255
Macros: 183/418/99


Notes:  weird day






Lifting:


Week 2 Heavy Bench Day




Warm Ups:
Upper Body Mashing and Stretching 


Chest/Back/Triceps Circuit


4x25


Paused Barbell Flat Bench Press


45x10
135x8
185x8
225x6
265x5
305x3
4x325x2
2x245x10


Wide Grip Pulldown


5x100x10


Floor Press


155x10
185x8
205x6
215x5


Wide Grip Pulldown


5x100x10


Incline Barbell Press


3x225x4


Long Strap Face Pulls


5x25x20


Dumbbell Flat Bench Press


4x75x12


Deltoid Circuit


1x10x130


----------



## PZT

8/22/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
2 scoops whey
1/2 c oats
1/4 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


Double Quarter Pounder w/ Cheese
Large French fries


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


2 Uncrustables
1 c whole milk 




Calories: 3980
Macros: 298/418/127


Notes:  none




Lifting: none


----------



## PZT

8/23/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
2 scoops whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice 


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice 
1 pint rocky road ice cream 


1 c egg whites
2 scoops whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice
1 c whole milk




Calories: 3670
Macros: 303/399/94


Notes:  didn’t eat nearly enough this past week.




Lifting: 

none


----------



## CJ

Mmm mmm, ice cream!!!  :32 (16):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> Mmm mmm, ice cream!!!  :32 (16):



I know he eats the whole pint too, like doesn't even bother with moderation \○/

On a side note, I've been pretty good about restricting sugar intake the past few months, but sometimes I binge a little, and it's weird it almost seems like I'm more lean afterwards, like it kicks my metabolism in or something. Is this just my imagination or is there something more to it? I'm talking like a once a week pint of ice cream type sugar binge.


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Mmm mmm, ice cream!!!  :32 (16):



I bought 2 pints but my woman started on the other one and that forces moderation and that aint my style haha


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> I know he eats the whole pint too, like doesn't even bother with moderation \○/
> 
> On a side note, I've been pretty good about restricting sugar intake the past few months, but sometimes I binge a little, and it's weird it almost seems like I'm more lean afterwards, like it kicks my metabolism in or something. Is this just my imagination or is there something more to it? I'm talking like a once a week pint of ice cream type sugar binge.



When I was lean years ago I had to cheat 2-3 meals a week cause I could tell when I was in the gym the rice and oats just weren't enough and I didn't feel like eating more oats and rice. Use to take progress pics holding McFlurrys and Poptarts lol. I'm sure it does something to do with insulin but I'm no scientist. Been curious about how lean I could get right now. been averaging the past few weeks at 3800/3900/4000/3800/3800 and I can tell in the mornings or on the weekends when I don't tend to eat regular meals that I am right there for actually have decent abs again. Just want to be fully committed if I go for it. Kind of getting tired of nursing injuires


----------



## PZT

8/24/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
20 oz Powerade 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1  c whole milk
1 banana


6 oz sirloin steak
1/4 c white rice




Calories: 3235
Macros: 271/354/99


Notes:  none






Lifting: 


Week 8 Squat Workout




Warmup
Upper/Lower Mashing/Stretching


Circuit:
BW Squats/Abs/Leg Curl


2x25




Squats


45x10
135x6
185x3
225x2
275x1
(Add Belt)
5x335x2


Box Squat


405x1
475x1


Lying Leg Curl


3x60x10


Single Leg Curl - Left Only


2x30x8


Single Leg Press - Left Only


2x90x8


Single Arm High Cable Row


50x15
60x12
70x8




Notes: didn’t feel like a good workout but I may have not been focused enough.


----------



## PZT

8/25/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


2 chimichangas 
20 oz cream soda


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana




Calories: 4035
Macros: 280/497/102


Notes:  none






Lifting: 


None


----------



## PZT

8/26/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz chicken tenderloin
3/8 c white rice


8 oz spicy fried chicken tenderloin
Fried Chicken & Pickle Kabob


4 oz chicken tenderloin
3/8 c white rice
32 oz Powerade 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


1 pack peanut butter crackers
2 c whole milk




Calories: 4210
Macros: 293/456/136


Notes:  none






Lifting: 


Week 3 Light Bench Workout




Upper Body Mashing/Rolling


Upper Body Stretching 


Chest/Back/Tricep Circuit


4x25




Paused Barbell Flat Bench Press


45x10
95x8
135x6
185x8
225x8
255x5
5x295x3
2x205x8


Spoto Press


235x8


Chest Supported Row


5x55x10


Incline Dumbbell Press


75x15
75x12
75x10
75x8


Chest Supported Row


5x55x10


JM Press


100x12
105x10
110x8
115x6
120x5


Rope Face Pull


4x55x15


Super Set:
Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raises / Dumbbell Shrugs


2x25x15




Notes: going to have to change things up for benching big time. The shoulder bicep issue is becoming too much


----------



## PZT

8/27/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz chicken tenderloin
3/8 c white rice


4 oz sirloin steak
3/8 c white rice


4 oz chicken tenderloin
3/8 c white rice


4 oz sirloin steak
3/8 c white rice
1/4 c peanuts


3 crab rangoons 
6 oz orange chicken
8 oz fried rice


1 slice lemon cake




Calories: 3695
Macros: 224/487/126


Notes:  didn’t watch my protein close enough






Lifting: 


None


----------



## Jin

You said the secret words. Yaya should be here soon......


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> You said the secret words. Yaya should be here soon......



is this a sandlot reference or a does yaya like man juice?


----------



## Jin

PZT said:


> is this a sandlot reference or a does yaya like man juice?



crab Rangoon


----------



## PZT

8/28/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


15 oz coffee drink


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


100 g blueberry muffin
1 c whole milk


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
20 oz Powerade 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


1 slice banana nut bread
1 c whole milk 




Calories: 4080
Macros: 271/493/109


Notes:  none






Lifting: 


ME Lower Body Week 1




Full Body Mashing, Rolling & Stretching


BW Squats / ABS / Broom Stick GMs Circuit 


2x25




#1 Pin Pull (3” Below Knee Cap)


45x3
95x3
135x3
185x3
225x2
275x2
315x1
365x1
405x1
455x1


Pull Throughs


3x45x15


Chest Supported Dumbbell Rows


30x15
35x15
40x11
45x11
50x8


Pulldown Abs


40x32
40x25
50x21
50x20


Bulgarian Split Squat


3xBWx10


Low Back Raises


3xBWx20




Notes: going into conjugate but I still plan on retesting squat and deadlift as planned in a few more workouts. Mainly doing conjugate for upper body. The shortened Range of motions should allow some healing for my shoulders while maintain some strength. The speed work will really help being lighter and also because I am a slow lifter.


This pin pull is fkin hell for me. Can pull 545 from a 1” Deficit, 495 three inches from my knee lol. Let’s me know if that gets stronger I will gain a lot. Sick glute pump on pull Throughs. **** the Bulgarians. Low back pumps suck. SI has gotten better, hoping all this lower back work doesn’t flare it up again.


----------



## Metalhead1

About time you went conjugate:32 (17):

By far the best method IMO, if you figure out how to make it work for you.


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> About time you went conjugate:32 (17):
> 
> By far the best method IMO, if you figure out how to make it work for you.



did it long time ago but carry over was horrible. Got big and strong but not in the traditional big three. I did way too many variations that I was strong at rather than what I should have been doing. I was doing 585 high pin pulls and couldn’t pull 500 and 500 parallel box squats but could only squat 400 to give you an idea.  Since then the amount of info on the carry over to current raw lifters is vast. Should be full but my ego may take a hit for a bit lol.


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> did it long time ago but carry over was horrible. Got big and strong but not in the traditional big three. I did way too many variations that I was strong at rather than what I should have been doing. I was doing 585 high pin pulls and couldn’t pull 500 and 500 parallel box squats but could only squat 400 to give you an idea.  Since then the amount of info on the carry over to current raw lifters is vast. Should be full but my ego may take a hit for a bit lol.



Good thing you learned that. I fell into that trap too at first with too many variations. Once i found a few marker lifts, i started rotating those in within 4-8 weeks. 

If your box squats are better, take those out and do regular squats instead. High pins are good, work deficits. So on and so forth. 

If you have any questions, i'll do my best to help.


----------



## PZT

8/29/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
2 scoops whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


8 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/2 c white rice


1 slice lemon cake
1 c whole milk


1 c egg whites
2 scoops whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


Bacon Ultimate Cheese Burger
Large Curly Fries
Large Dr Pepper




Calories: 4530
Macros: 307/462/163


Notes:  none






Lifting: none


----------



## PZT

8/30/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
2 scoops whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz orange chicken
6 oz chow mein 
4 oz fried rice
1/2 blue berry bagel


1 slice lemon cake
1 c whole milk
20 oz grape soda


1 c egg whites
2 scoops whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1/2 banana
1 c strawberries




Calories: 4165
Macros: 286/537/103


Notes:  none






Lifting: 


None


----------



## PZT

8/31/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c medium grain white rice
1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain white rice
32 oz Powerade


4 oz cooked turkey breast
1/4 c shredded cheese
2 tbsp salsa
1 tbsp buttermilk ranch 


1 slice lemon cake
1 c whole milk




Calories: 3970
Macros: 318/444/100


Notes: none






Lifting: 


Max Effort Upper Body




Upper Body Mashing/Rolling/Stretching


DB Incline/Pulldown/Press-down Circuit


4x25 




2-Board Press


45x3
65x3
95x3
115x3
135x3
155x3
185x3
205x2
225x2
245x2
275x1
295x1
315x1
335x1
355x1


JM Press


95x5
105x5
115x5
2x125x5


Dumbbell Row


50x15
60x12
75x10
85x8


Bent Over Rear Delt Raises


2x30x12 


V Bar Pressdowns


40x12
50x12
2x55x10


Chest Supported Row


45x15
55x15
70x12
80x8


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


15x30
25x10


Supinated Dumbbell Curls


2x15x10
20x8
25x8




Notes: think 5 years ago I got 375 on a 2-Board. May have had that today but would have not been worth it. Also, had to do them with a deadlift bar so that made for a real weird feeling on locking out lol. Starting to get where I actually enjoy JMs. Might be because I’m seeing some size gains in the back of my arms. Had some good pumps during a bunch of the accessories. Probably been 2 months since I did a curl, so my biceps about exploded. Must shorter workout than normal. Really hoping my shoulder gets better. This sucks.


----------



## PZT

9/1/2020:




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice 


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice 
1/4 c peanuts 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


1 slice blueberry loaf
1 c whole milk




Calories: 3370
Macros: 268/379/84


Notes: 


None 


Lifting: 


None


----------



## PZT

FYI: just deleted my entire post for yesterday. **** me lol


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> FYI: just deleted my entire post for yesterday. **** me lol



9/2/2020

Pretty much eating was same as normal, 2 of my egg white shakes, 4 meals of meat/rice and just just finished the day off with 390 g cocktail meatballs

Calories: 3980
Macro: 304/438/110

Workout:

Dynamic Effort Lower Body

SSB Squats: 8x241x2 w/ less than 45 seconds rest

Barbell Bent over Rows to a top set of 205x10

Conventional Deadlift from Floor: 8x275x2 w/ 30-45 sec rest

Pulldown Abs: 2x40x30

Lying Leg Curl: 2x40x15

Seated Calf Raises: 2x45x15

Notes: Tried ATG on some of the SSB squat sets which was a horrible idea. The butt wink that I do when doing ATG flared up my SI so bad I had trouble walking around the gym. Fkers were taking up all the deadlift areas so I did some rows which didn't really bothering me too much but the damage had already been done. The rest of the workout was altered just to get some work in. So no more ATG for me. My shoulder was also giving me issues before bed. Kinda depressed again for my strength journey. May just say **** it and get as big as fkin possible. Idk yet.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

What's ATG?


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> 9/2/2020
> 
> Pretty much eating was same as normal, 2 of my egg white shakes, 4 meals of meat/rice and just just finished the day off with 390 g cocktail meatballs
> 
> Calories: 3980
> Macro: 304/438/110
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Dynamic Effort Lower Body
> 
> SSB Squats: 8x241x2 w/ less than 45 seconds rest
> 
> Barbell Bent over Rows to a top set of 205x10
> 
> Conventional Deadlift from Floor: 8x275x2 w/ 30-45 sec rest
> 
> Pulldown Abs: 2x40x30
> 
> Lying Leg Curl: 2x40x15
> 
> Seated Calf Raises: 2x45x15
> 
> Notes: Tried ATG on some of the SSB squat sets which was a horrible idea. The butt wink that I do when doing ATG flared up my SI so bad I had trouble walking around the gym. Fkers were taking up all the deadlift areas so I did some rows which didn't really bothering me too much but the damage had already been done. The rest of the workout was altered just to get some work in. So no more ATG for me. My shoulder was also giving me issues before bed. Kinda depressed again for my strength journey. May just say **** it and get as big as fkin possible. Idk yet.



I definitely wouldn't be doing atg squats. Few inches below parallel sure, but see no point past that. Especially, with si issues. Are you doing anything to remedy the SI issue? What's the deal with the shoulder?



CohibaRobusto said:


> What's ATG?



Ass to grass. Deep squats


----------



## Tinbeater36

Not going to say I read every meal you ate but read through most of your progress. Well done!


----------



## PZT

Tinbeater36 said:


> Not going to say I read every meal you ate but read through most of your progress. Well done!



thanks for following along my friend


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> I definitely wouldn't be doing atg squats. Few inches below parallel sure, but see no point past that. Especially, with si issues. Are you doing anything to remedy the SI issue? What's the deal with the shoulder?


Ive been doing it for years until I’d go for like max attempts but now that I have the issue I’ll have to quit. I have just always been able to use rebound to my advantage. The SI issue had disappeared until this and as long as I make sure on other exercises to either brace hard and/or use my flutes properly its no an issue. Pretty sure the shoulder issue is the AC joint at this point. I ran the Cube Predator and I probably should have backed of after the first rotation. I believe the volume along with doing extended pauses caused it.


----------



## PZT

9/3/2020


Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain white rice


Spicy McChicken
Large McFrappe
1/2 McDouble 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana




Calories: 4160
Macros: 286/503/106


----------



## PZT

9/4/2020


Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey 
1/4 c medium grain white rice 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice


Beef and cheese chimichanga 


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey 
1/4 c medium grain white rice 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice
32 oz Powerade 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


2 packets peanut butter crackers
3 c whole milk




Calories: 4380
Macros: 302/526/118






Workout:


Dynamic Effort Upper Body Day




Mashing/Rolling/Stretching/Mobility


Circuit
Pulldown/DB Incline/Band Pressdown


60x25/25x25/25
70x25/30x25/25
80x25/35x25/25
90x25/40x25/25




Football Bar Bench Press


2x45x2
2x65x2
2x95x2
135x2
8x185x3


Barbell Tricep Floor Extensions


65x12
75x12
85x10
90x10
95x8


Wide Neutral Grip Pulldowns


100x15
110x15
130x13
150x10


Single Arm Standing Dumbbell Front Raises


10x12
15x12
20x12


Strap Press-downs


40x12
50x12
55x12
60x12


Close Supinated MAG Grip Seated Cable Rows


100x12
120x12
140x12
160x11


Dumbbell Seated Cleans


10x12
15x11


Dumbbell Hammer Curls


2x20x10


Preacher Curl Machine


2x50x15




Notes: football warmups were using two grips but quickly realized the close one had too much internal rotation. Rest periods were just over 30 seconds. Took 6 minutes and 25 seconds to complete all 8 sets. The extensions were interesting. Goes full triceps when pausing the weight on the floor. Nice having some variety but I will soon try to narrow it down.


----------



## PZT

9/5/2020


Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


2 Cheeseburger from a grill
3 servings of slutty brownies
Probably 8 beers and three shots 




Calories: 4510
Macros: 185/404/130


Notes: real rough estimate of course lol


----------



## PZT

9/6/2020


Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana
Boudin kolache


2 slices stuffed crust large supreme pizza 
12 oz dr pepper


2 oz whiskey
4 oz coke


2 McDoubles
Small French fry




Calories: 3345
Macros: 169/357/125


Notes: was in a car accident yesterday so that’ll make things interesting for awhile.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> Notes: was in a car accident yesterday so that’ll make things interesting for awhile.



You allright dude? Any injuries?


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> You allright dude? Any injuries?



im good. My mother had a few dings.  Mostly going to be dealing with court and insurance stuff now. Biggest suck part is being down to one vehicle


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Ugggh that sucks. I hate car accidents. Glad you're ok though man.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ugggh that sucks. I hate car accidents. Glad you're ok though man.



my first one and I’m 34. Supposed to get a test on squat tomorrow but may be delayed.


----------



## PZT

9/7/2020


Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


12 oz Dr Pepper


Venti mocha Frappuccino 


2 fried chicken drumsticks
1 c mashed potatoes
1/2 c white gravy 
2 flakey biscuits


4 oz brownie with walnuts 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk




Calories: 3410
Macros: 174/461/100


Notes: hopefully get my intake back on track some this week.


----------



## PZT

9/8/2020


Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey 
8 oz Greek yogurt 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice


20 oz Powerade 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana




Calories: 3090
Macros: 257/358/65


Notes: much better but need more cals






Workout:


Max Effort Lower Body




Competition Squat


45x7
65x5
115x3
165x2
215x2
(Added Belt)
265x1
315x1
365x1
(Light Self Knee Wrap)
415x1
(Medium Self Knee Wrap)
465x1
(Heavy Self Knee Wrap)
515x1
(Training Partner Wrap)
540x1 (VID)


Pulldown Abs


50x25
60x30
60x25


Banded Pull Throughs


3x15


BTN Pulldowns


120x15
130x13
140x10


Back Extensions


3xBWx20




Notes: was tired and didn’t even know if I would make it to gym so was a success either way. Lesson of the day my set up is shit compared to 5 years ago. But my old training partner came to wrap my knees and we found the problem. Horrible bar placement. Which was very obvious by the bar welp I had when I got home. Almost all Of the pressure was on my right side. This in turn made walk outs extremely heavier after 415. If you watch the video I’m basically not keeping my left scapula back so there’s no shelf. This is also the side with the shoulder issue. So it’s either causing the shoulder problem or the shoulder problem is causing it. Really   Wanted to go for 555 but played it smart. Didn’t want to try fixing the problem with that weight on my back. Live to fight another day. Plus I haven’t went over 5 plates in 5 years and I was in a car wreck this week end so that’ll do haha.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Nice!
....


----------



## PZT

9/9/2020


Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain white rice


12 oz Dr Pepper


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1/2 banana




Calories: 2975
Macros: 252/376/47


Notes: none


----------



## Jin

”medium grain white rice”


Your attention to detail is ________. 

:32 (19):


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> ”medium grain white rice”
> 
> 
> Your attention to detail is ________.
> 
> :32 (19):



dumb asf seeing as how I’m not too concerned with aesthetics lol


----------



## Jin

PZT said:


> dumb asf seeing as how I’m not too concerned with aesthetics lol



my “fill in the blank” word was a substantially less harsh “curious”.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> my “fill in the blank” word was a substantially less harsh “curious”.



Guess I do it for when/if I want to actually get lean I am already tracking as if I was already do it. If that makes since


----------



## Jin

PZT said:


> Guess I do it for when/if I want to actually get lean I am already tracking as if I was already do it. If that makes since



I simply found your denoting “rice” as “medium grain white rice” amusing. 

not a commentary on anything other than that. Always good to keep a diet log.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> I simply found your denoting “rice” as “medium grain white rice” amusing.
> 
> not a commentary on anything other than that. Always good to keep a diet log.



oh yea I see the humor too haha. Thanks again for following along my friend


----------



## Skullcrusher

Hang in there man, things will get better.

Impressive squat video.


----------



## PZT

9/10/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice


32 oz Powerade


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 medium grain white rice




Calories: 3490
Macros: 273/444/66


Notes: 






Workout:


Max Effort Upper Body




#3 Pin Press (1” off chest)


45x5
65x5
95x4
115x4
135x4
155x3
185x3
205x2
225x1
245x1
275x1
295x1
315x1
335x1


JM Press


65x12
85x10
105x8
125x5
145x5


Banded V-Bar Press-downs


3x20


Laid Back Wide Grip Pulldowns


120x15
130x12
140x12


Banded Face Pulls


3x12


Standing Barbell Shoulder Press


45x12
65x12
85x12


Chest Supported Rows


55x15
60x15
65x15


Standing Supination Dumbbell Curls


4x20x8-10


Fat Bar Incline Press


115x23
115x20




Notes: had to use a ****ing deadlift bar again. We have more bars coming though. Need to narrow down my accessories. Left side felt so fck’d after this workout.


----------



## PZT

9/11/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


Sausage egg cheese breakfast sandwich
15 oz coffee beverage


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey 
1/4 c medium grain white rice 


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey 
1/4 c medium grain white rice 


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey 
1/4 c medium grain white rice 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


Donut stick
Lunchable




Calories: 3770
Macros: 275/434/98


Notes: also did some drinking


----------



## Jin

I changed the name of the log to reflect reality.


----------



## CJ

The snacks make me laugh... Uncrustables, Donut Sticks, Lunchables, Quarter Pounders... But medium grain white rice. :32 (18):


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> I changed the name of the log to reflect reality.



fkin died laughing when I got this email notification lol


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> The snacks make me laugh... Uncrustables, Donut Sticks, Lunchables, Quarter Pounders... But medium grain white rice. :32 (18):



I used to track pusssyy Intake as well haha, with sexorz story times included haha. Was a lot more entertaining with progress pics having abs holding mcflurries and such lol. This log is so lame compared to my past. Jin should rename “old man falls apart and dies a little inside everyday log”


----------



## PZT

9/12/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk


Large Curly Fries
Large Dr Pepper
2 tbsp French fry dipping sauce 
Corn beef rueben sandwich


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


2 blueberry bagels
80 g strawberry cream cheese
3 c whole milk
40 g flaming hot Cheetos




Calories: 4590
Macros: 220/570/162


Notes: shitty


----------



## PZT

9/13/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 c mystery rice


1 mozzarella stick
40 g flaming hot Cheetos 

100 g taco seasoned 93/7 ground beef
2 nacho cheese flavored taco shells
2 oz guacamole 
1/4 c seaman rice


3 air fried flaming hot cheese sticks 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana
1 pecan swirl


1 blueberry bagel
40 g strawberry cream cheese
2 c whole milk 
1 pecan swirl




Calories: 3930
Macros: 250/421/137


Notes: daily calorie average was down by 300 this past week and shittier foods.


----------



## CJ

You eat the best junk food!  :32 (16):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> You eat the best junk food!  :32 (16):



the flaming hot mozzarella sticks didn’t turn out as well as I’d liked.


----------



## PZT

9/14/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c fat boy white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c lazy white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c lazy white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c lazier white rice
32 oz Powerade 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


100 g taco seasoned 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c Ching Chong rice
2 tbsp verde sauce
2 tbsp pico
2 nacho cheese taco shells




Calories: 3695
Macros: 268/465/80


Notes: none




Workout:


Dynamic Effort Lower Body




SSB Squats


61x5
111x4
151x3
201x2
241x1
8x261x2


Conventional Deadlift


135x4
225x2
8x295x2


Pulldown Abs 


3x70x20


Lying Leg Curls


3x45x15


Barbell Bent Over Rows


175x12
3x175x10
175x8


Pause Squats


135x3
185x2
225x2
275x1
315x1
365x1
405x1


Bulgarian Split Squats


BWx15
BWx12
BWx10




Notes: pretty good workout. SI didn’t flare up too bad. Pause squats felt good, hopefully I didn’t do too much to hinder testing my deadlift on Friday. Felt good to pause 405 after the previous work though. I was barely doing it for 2 when I started lifting heavy again a couple months ago and it was my first exercise of the workout then lol. Had way better bar placement than last squat. Think we are about to start up PL practice again for a meet in December. This will make doing conjugate a challenge, cause most will still be working on technique.


----------



## PZT

9/15/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c none colored rice


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c maybe white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground turkey
1/4 c rice matters


3 slices medium thin crust pepperoni pizza


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana




Calories: 3985
Macros: 278/436/119

Notes: May have a cavity now too. Fk me right


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> :
> Notes: May have a cavity now too. Fk me right



That sucks man, I hate going to the dentist. I'm friends with mine too, and I don't go unless it's for a teeth cleaning or extreme pain.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> That sucks man, I hate going to the dentist. I'm friends with mine too, and I don't go unless it's for a teeth cleaning or extreme pain.



yeah luckily I have insurance so not too bad, just get it fixed before its too painful. Car wreck situation still sucks but ehhh Ill make it


----------



## PZT

9/16/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


Large Mocha Frappuccino 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c rice


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey 
1/4 c RICE


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c just rice


32 oz Powerade 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


6 oz 93/7 ground beef
2 Hamburger Buns
2 slices medium cheddar 
4 tbsp miracle whip




Calories: 4400
Macros: 277/512/132


Notes: none






Workout:


Dynamic Effort Bench Press




Warm Up Circuit:
DB Incline/Pulldown/Press-down


2x25



Paused Barbell Flat Bench Press


55x10
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x3
315x1
335x1
350x2 PR
8x135x3+65 lbs. Chains


Rolling Dumbbell Tricep Extensions


30x12
40x12
50x10
50x8


Straight Bar Press-downs


2x55x12
2x55x10


Dumbbell Side Laterals


2x25x12


Dumbbell Front Raises


3x20x12


Dumbbell Rear Laterals


3x30x12


Chest Supported Rows


4x60x15


Laid Back Pull Downs


130x15
130x13
130x12
130x11


Supinating Dumbbell Curls


2x20x12
2x20x10




Notes: pretty good workout. Had gym owner lifting with me so didn’t stick to plan but worked out. The PR is more so cause I did not try it back in the day. Probably had 3-4 reps several years ago. Just never went for it. We then got in some speed work but was what I should have done with the football bar. Was fun however going back and fourth with a training partner. Accessories felt good too. Triceps felt great. Shoulder held up, so pretty sure my squat bar placement was the original cause. Probably taking an extra day of rest this week before heavy deadlifts.


----------



## CJ

You were snack lacking today. I'm disappointed. :32 (7):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> You were snack lacking today. I'm disappointed. :32 (7):



I got the Frappuccino in lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> I got the Frappuccino in lol



See this kind of behavior is exactly why Jin titled this log "Clean-ISH"

LOL


----------



## PZT

9/17/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana

Triple Cheeseburger 
Large Dr Pepper


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


61 g flaming hot Cheetos 


9 spicy chicken nuggets 




Calories: 4080
Macros: 241/412/167


Notes: long day at dentist. Got to go back next week.


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> 9/17/2020
> 
> 
> Triple Cheeseburger
> Large Dr Pepper
> 
> 
> 61 g flaming hot Cheetos
> 
> 
> 9 spicy chicken nuggets



Love it!!! :32 (16):

I've also found that exactly 61 grams of Cheetos is just the perfect amount. :32 (20):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Just realized I need to step up my cheeseburger game and go for the triple. :32 (6):

I've been a double guy for a while now and it's not cutting it.


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Love it!!! :32 (16):
> 
> I've also found that exactly 61 grams of Cheetos is just the perfect amount. :32 (20):



sometimes you don’t want to show your newb bloat knowledge. Because sir, minimum 100 grams is optimal. And 10 nuggets would have been too much. The triple cheese is a perfect meal though. Can not tell me otherwise. #phatjack #buffbloat ... fk bishes, get money. Eat puzzy, get cavities.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Just realized I need to step up my cheeseburger game and go for the triple. :32 (6):
> 
> I've been a double guy for a while now and it's not cutting it.



Take two doubles and make a quad. Throw the bread to the birds. :32 (19):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Take two doubles and make a quad. Throw the bread to the birds. :32 (19):



That's what I had to do with my egg mcmuffin today because I don't think you can order a double egg mcmuffin, can you?!?!


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> Throw the bread to the birds. :32 (19):



that's carbphamy!!!


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's what I had to do with my egg mcmuffin today because I don't think you can order a double egg mcmuffin, can you?!?!



McGriddles for serious size increase, my man


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's what I had to do with my egg mcmuffin today because I don't think you can order a double egg mcmuffin, can you?!?!



Double stuffin' McMuffin!!!  :32 (16):


----------



## ATLRigger

That’s all disgusting. Anybody who eats macdonalds should be banned from the underground until they repent haha


----------



## Jin

ATLRigger said:


> That’s all disgusting. Anybody who eats macdonalds should be banned from the underground until they repent haha



500+ squat gets automatic immunity from McDonalds ban. 

But weaklings beware.


----------



## DEADlifter

Love it when the wife asks why I'm grinning and staring at my laptop.

I just say, "you wouldn't understand, darling".


----------



## PZT

9/18/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana

4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c el rice o 


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c viva la ricaaaa


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c rice grains


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c probably rice
1/4 c peanuts


36.95 g flaming hot Cheetos 


3 Hot link
3 Hot dog bun
4 oz chicken tenderloin
1 bag sour cream and onion chips




Calories: 3920
Macros: 229/371/165


Notes: and lots of drinking.


----------



## PZT

9/19/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


148 g tuna
1/4 c some rice
2 tbsp sweet relish
2 tbsp miracle whip


3.5 rice cakes
1 pack skittles
52 oz Powerade 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c cum rice
2 tbsp pico
2 tbsp verde 


2 slices wheat bread
1 tbsp creamy peanut butter
1 tbsp strawberry jam
1 c whole milk
1 oz flaming hot Cheetos 




Calories: 3745
Macros: 223/543/77


Notes:  none






Workout:


Max Effort Lower Body




Conventional Deadlift


135x6
155x5
205x4
245x3
315x2
365x1
415x1
465x1
520x1


Cable Pull Troughs


3x55x15


Dumbbell Rows 


2x65x12
2x65x10
65x8


Pull-down Abs 


2x80x20


Back Extension


3xBWx20 


Safety Squat Bar Pause Squats 


61x5
81x5
111x5
131x4
151x3
201x2




Notes: probably should have not tried testing deads again on a day where I was teaching someone how to deadlift or pushed pause squats the other day or go in with a hangover hahah. I was exhausted and my glutes and hams fried from them being a sumo lifter. But hell, extra volume right lol. May also be getting a sinus infection, so more ****ary for me, yay. Accessories felt good though.


----------



## PZT

9/20/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


148 g tuna
1/4 c whitey rice
2 tbsp miracle whip
2 tbsp relish
1 oz jalapeños 


8 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/2 c slightly whiter rice
3 tbsp pico
2 tbsp verde
2 tbsp hot salsa
1 oz jalapeño


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


8 oz spicy fried chicken tenders 


1 blueberry bagel
20 g strawberry cream cheese
1 c whole milk


60 g flaming hot Cheetos




Calories: 3955
Macros: 267/445/115


Notes: got Dailey average back to 3900. Going to add spinach back in this week.


----------



## Jin

How about a breakfast plurge?


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> How about a breakfast plurge?



Like a 2k meal at Ihop?


----------



## PZT

9/21/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c whitest rice
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey 
1/4 c whitest rice
1/2 c baby spinach


Beef and cheese burrito


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c whitest rice
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey 
1/4 c whitest rice
1/2 c baby spinach


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


300 g Crockpot chipotle cream cheese chicken chili 




Calories: 3580
Macros: 268/410/93


Notes: decent day.






Workout:


Max Effort Upper Body Day




1-Board Press


45x3
65x3
95x3
115x3
135x3
155x3
185x2
225x2
245x1
275x1
315x1
335x1
345x1
360x1
375x1


JM Press


105x5
115x5
125x5


Reverse Grip Press downs


4x50x12


Rope Face Pulls


3x55x12 reps


Standing Barbell Shoulder Press


75x12
75x10


Single Arm Kettle Bell Rows


50x15
2x50x12
50x10


Close Neutral Grip Pull-downs to Face


50x15
70x15
90x15


Football Bar Curls


45x12
55x12
55x10


Incline Spoto Press


3x155x12




Notes: old work out partner was there for good hand offs and a good eye. 360 and 375 moved better than 345 and 335 after we evaluated what I was doing wrong. Which I thought I’d be able to change to more of a rebound type bench but it’s to stressful on my bicep tendon. Slowed my descent down and paused very lightly on the board. This made the ascent much fast. By the way I lower youd never think I’d get it off my chest/board lol. JMs felt stronger than normal. Probably start pushing them more. Shoulder held up pretty good until I god sloppy on a rep of my second set of OH press out of boredom. The pull down variation I tried was trash. Not enough ROM. The row was a nice change up and pump. Face pulls got the job done. The football bar was easy on my bicep tendon and finally got some actually Pec work in today. So pretty good workout. Hopefully get a good dynamic lower day in


----------



## BrotherIron

Solid board pressing.  Been thinking about breaking out my 2 board out and push my pressing more.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Solid board pressing.  Been thinking about breaking out my 2 board out and push my pressing more.



thanks. I need to bring up my 2 board a lot.


----------



## PZT

9/22/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


Chicken Fajita Taco


Triple Cheeseburger 


56 grams honey nut Cheerios
1 c whole milk


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana




Calories: 3750
Macros: 257/358/145


Notes: had dental work done. Dynamic effort day today. Pray for my SI lol


----------



## PZT

9/23/2020




Eating:


4 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c whitish rice
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c whiteness rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 banana


1/2 c pinto beans
2 oz cornbread


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c off white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 packet salsa


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c just rice
1/2 c baby spinach


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 banana
1 c whole milk


4 oz NY Strip Steak
4 oz white potatoes
1/4 c whitey rice
2 tbsp French fry dipping sauce




Calories: 3600
Macros: 288/441/68


Notes: good day






Workout:


Dynamic Effort Lower Body Day




SSB Squats


61x5
81x4
111x3
131x2
151x1
171x1
201x1
221x1
241x1
8x271x2


Conventional Deadlift


225x1
8x305x2
305x1 w/ a band


Banded Pulldown Crunch


3x30


Front Squats


45x5
95x4
135x3
185x2
225x1
275x1
315x1
365x1
405x1 (VID)


Bent Over Barbell Rows 


185x13
2x185x12
185x10
185x8


Lying Leg Curls


3x50x15


Dumbbell Shrugs


2x50x15




Notes: reviewed some vids from 5 years ago and noticed I use to squat slightly wider than I have been since starting to lift heavier again. So went wider on SSB and felt better. SI was ok following but still not 100%. Think I have finally fixed my dead lift but will only really know pulling something heavy. Pretty much got hyped up to go for the heavish front squat. Rows felt great. Hamstrings may be coming back strength wise. Through in some shrugs cause I’m tired of having tiny traps.






https://youtu.be/lB9xqWsoXvY


----------



## Jin

Very impressive, as usual.


----------



## PZT

9/24/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Mik


4 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach


2 beef and cheese chimichangas 


4 oz NY strip steak
1/4 c rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c cup rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1/4 blueberry bagel


4 oz NY Strip Steak
240 g white potatoes
1 oz shredded cheese
2 tbsp verde
3 c sweet tea


1 slice lemon cake
1 c whole milk




Calories: 3370
Macros: 296/401/59


Notes: messed up both shakes lol. Scrambled for some cals at the end of the day.  Chicken ain’t worth a fk.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Everything looks on point Boss!!! Must be nice riding the Gain Train!!! Toot toot MF haha


----------



## CJ




----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


>



they were bullshitt chimichangas not top tier chimichangas


----------



## PZT

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Everything looks on point Boss!!! Must be nice riding the Gain Train!!! Toot toot MF haha



appreciate you following brother


----------



## PZT

9/25/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Mik
1 c oats


15 oz coffee beverage


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/2 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/2 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Mik
1 c oats


3 oz chicken tenderloin
3 oz NY strip steak
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1 oz shredded cheese
2 tbsp verde


1 slice blueberry cake
1 c whole milk




Calories: 4535
Macros: 332/465/147


Notes: adding some unwanted body fat. Need stop cheating so much and getting cleaner meals on the weekend.






Workout:


Dynamic Effort Upper Body Day




Barbell Flat Bench Press + Chains     


3x45+65x3
3x65+65x3
3x95+65x3
3x115+65x3
3x135+65x3
8x155+65x3


Rolling Dumbbell Extensions


45x12
45x9
45x8


V Bar Press downs


2x55x15
55x12


Dumbbell Side Laterals


2x25x15
25x12


Dumbbell Front Raise


20x15
20x12


Banded Cross Body Rear Delt Pulls


1x15
2x12


Chest Supported Rear Delt Raises


2x20x15


Chest Supported Rows


4x65x15


Wide Neutral Grip Pull-downs


140x15
140x12
2x140x10


Dumbbell Supination Curls 


25x10
25x8


Incline Spoto Press 


3x165x12


Single Arm Cable Shrug


2x50x15




Notes: pretty good work on speed bench. Really tried driving hard through the triceps. Didn’t pick a good weight to get more volume with rolling triceps but got good work with press down. Blood flow through my entire body seemed good today. Only my chest could have been more pumped. Shoulders didn’t  hurt too bad either.


----------



## PZT

9/26/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Mik
1 c oats 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Mik
1 c oats


Philly steak omelette
1 slice French toast
2 slices sourdough toast
1 scrambled egg
Hash browns 




Calories: 3240
Macros: 210/315/126


Notes: little trip to the casino on this day.


----------



## PZT

9/27/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Mik
1 c oats 


3 Barbacoa street tacos
20 Tortilla chips
1/4 c Salsa
2 tbsp Guacamole


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Mik
1 c oats 


275 g cheeseburger
90 g curly fries
2 tbsp French fry dipping sauce
3 c sweet tea


11 oz protein shake
1 slice banana nut bread




Calories: 4140
Macros: 256/477/138


----------



## CJ

Now that's what I'm talking 'bout. 

Street Meat for the gainzzz!!!  :32 (16):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Now that's what I'm talking 'bout.
> 
> Street Meat for the gainzzz!!!  :32 (16):



fkin autocorrect.. was supposed to say dog meat


----------



## PZT

9/28/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Mik
1 c oats 


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
2/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1/4 c peanuts


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Mik
1 c oats 


220 g lasagna 


Calories: 3460
Macros: 259/389/94






Workout:


Max Effort Lower Body Day




Pause Squat


45x3
95x3
135x3
185x2
225x2
275x2
(Add belt)
315x1
365x1
425x1
475x1 PR


SSB Good Mornings 


81x5
111x5
131x5
151x5
171x5 PR


Hanging Band Crunch


3x25


Sumo Deadlift


135x5
225x4
315x3
405x1


Dumbbell Row


70x12
2x70x10
2x70x8


Back Extensions


4xBWx20




Notes: was feeling good. Even went no wraps on the pause squats. Been awhile since my SI hasn’t hurt so finally got GMs back in there and stronger than ever. Wanted to try some sumos, which were really hard after GMs lol & got on the SI a little from bad form on the lighter weights. Which then made Rows a challenge haha. Lower back finally able to get some volume in.


----------



## CJ




----------



## PZT

9/29/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Mik
1 c oats 


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach 
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Mik
1 c oats 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
1/2 c baby spinach
25 g flaming hot Cheetos
1 oz sliced jalapeño 
2 tbsp verde
1/4 c shredded cheese




Calories: 4140
Macros: 294/421/142


----------



## PZT

9/30/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Mik
1 c oats 


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c jasmine rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Mik
1 c oats 


2 McChickens




Calories: 3795
Macros: 265/419/115






Workout:


Max Effort Upper Body Day




Paused Flat Bench Press + Chains


45+65x3
65+65x3
95+65x3
135+65x2
155+65x2
185+65x2
205+65x1
225+65x1
275+65x1
295+65x1


JM Press + Chains


45+65x5
65+65x5
95+65x5


EZ Bar Press-downs


4x60x12


Rope Face Pulls


3x55x15


Arnold Presses


2x35x12


Chest Supported Dumbbell Rows


4x55x12


Incline Spoto Press


3x175x12


Dumbbell Hammer Curls


3x20x15


High Cable Close Neutral Grip Rows


140x15
3x150x15




Notes: ME was harder than expected. Last set of JMs made one of my triceps nearly explode. Shoulder flared up at one point. Think it was the face pulls that did it. Arnold’s felt so heavy. Really need to get my old shoulder strength back. Kinda had a adrenaline dump at one point, which sucked.


----------



## Skullcrusher

4 fried chickens and a coke


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> 4 fried chickens and a coke



760 30/116/17


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> 9/30/2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 1 c egg whites
> 1 scoop whey
> 1 banana
> 1 c whole Mik
> 1 c oats
> 
> 
> 4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
> 1/4 c jasmine rice
> 1/2 c baby spinach
> 
> 
> 4 oz 93/7 ground beef
> 1/4 c jasmine rice
> 1/2 c baby spinach
> 
> 
> 1 c egg whites
> 1 scoop whey
> 1 banana
> 1 c whole Mik
> 1 c oats
> 
> 
> 2 McChickens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calories: 3795
> Macros: 265/419/115



haha I didn't post 2 actual clean meals here lol


----------



## Tinbeater36

Skullcrusher said:


> 4 fried chickens and a coke



And some dry white toast please.


----------



## PZT

10/1/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice
1/2 c baby spinach


6 oz deli style tuna salad
1/4 c jasmine rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1/4 c peanuts 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats 


11 oz protein shake




Calories: 3315
Macros: 285/351/75


----------



## PZT

10/2/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c jasmine rice
1/2 c baby spinach


4 frozen Oreo dessert bars


8 oz 85/15 ground beef
2 slices cheddar cheese
2 hamburger buns 
4 tbsp miracle whip
8 oz queso dip
16 oz Gatorade 




Calories: 3195
Macros: 167/304/139




Notes: at home sick most of the day sleeping.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> Notes: at home sick most of the day sleeping.



Bummer dude! Get well soon.


----------



## PZT

10/3/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
2 scoops whey
1 banana
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 whole egg 
2 donut holes


11 oz protein shake
1 glazed donut


2 double bacon cheeseburgers
Large Dr Pepper
2 tbsp French fry dipping sauce 


1 frozen Oreo candy bar




Calories: 4485
Macros: 269/333/232




Notes: feel shitty. Don’t feel like eating really lol. Slept a lot again.


----------



## PZT

10/4/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
2 scoops whey
1 banana
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 whole egg 


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c jasmine rice
1/2 c baby spinach


1 c egg whites
2 scoops whey
1 banana
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 whole egg 




Calories: 2325
Macros: 221/238/54


Notes: starting to feel better.


----------



## PZT

10/5/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice
1/2 c baby spinach


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 banana
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats




Calories: 2580
Macros: 218/304/55


Notes: not much of an appetite 






Workout:




Back Squats


45x3
95x3
135x3
185x3
225x2
(add belt)
275x1
315x1
365x1
405x1
455x1
(Light self wrap)
500x1
(Heavy self wrap)
545x1


Conventional Deadlift


15x295x1


Lying Leg Curl


60x12
60x10
60x8


Bent Over Barbell Rows


2x195x10
195x8




Notes: should have not gone to gym. Almost passed out. Squats were moving fast but right before 545 I started feeling like I had low blood sugar. Still went for it though. By the time I got to rows I had to call it a day.


----------



## PZT

10/6/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats


Triple cheeseburger 
Sausage taquito 
32 oz chocolate shake 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana




Calories: 4660
Macros: 262/497/178




Notes: had more dental work done today.


----------



## Jin

That made up for the light eating yesterday. 

I was getting worried.


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> That made up for the light eating yesterday.
> 
> I was getting worried.



I don't give a "Thanks" unless there's delicious treats. :32 (16):


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> That made up for the light eating yesterday.
> 
> I was getting worried.



These days being sick and dental appointments make it difficult right now. Plus been sleeping a lot for the past 5 days.


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> I don't give a "Thanks" unless there's delicious treats. :32 (16):



may start stocking up on poptarts to keep this covered lol


----------



## PZT

10/7/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


15 oz coffee drink


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c jasmine rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c jasmine rice


3 oz jalapeño tuna
3 oz ranch tuna
1/4 c jasmine rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


11 oz protein drink




Calories: 3255
Macros: 276/371/73




Workout:


Dynamic Effort Upper Body Day




Barbell Bench Press + Chains


3x45+65x3
3x65+65x3
3x95+65x3
3x115+65x2
3x135+65x2
3x155+65x1
8x165+65x3


Rolling Dumbbell Extensions


35x15
2x35x10
2x35x8


Dumbbell Side Laterals


3x20x15


Seated Dumbbell Overhead Press


4x40x15


Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Laterals


25x15
25x12
2x25x10


Chest Supported Rows


75x15
3x75x12


Wide Neutral Grip Pull Downs


150x12
3x150x10


Dumbbell Supinated Curls


2x30x8


Incline Spoto Press


3x185x12




Notes:

Right bicep tendon gave me some fits on speed bench but roughed it out kept intensity high. Really liking this training day. Cut down exercise selection, preparing for a peaking stage, mainly for a Halloween deadlift contest. Might set me up for a bench PR too idk. But will get some more specific training for squats too. Feel like my form is going to shit. Probably won’t win but something to train for. Had some great pumps. Shoulder seems to get better the more overhead work I get in. Slowly building it up though.


Side Note: woke up in the middle of the night and one of my pecs feels strained to all get out. Fk me rigby.


----------



## PZT

10/8/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey 
1/4 c jasmine rice
1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice
1/4 c peanuts


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


Calories: 2930
Macros: 227/311/88


----------



## PZT

10/9/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


Double Quarter Pounder w/ Cheese
Large Fries
Large Sweet Tea


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats


11 oz protein shake




Calories: 3040
Macros: 220/338/94


Notes: long day at zoo with kiddos


----------



## PZT

10/10/2020



Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1/2 c oats


Buffalo chicken wrap
Buffalo chicken wrap


11 oz protein shake


Venti Mocha Frappuccino 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana




Calories: 2820
Macros: 215/302/88


Notes: really need to get my shittt together. Between little injuries, the car wreck and dental work I’ve given myself too many excuses.


----------



## PZT

10/11/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


Jalapeño cheddar bratwurst 
1 hot dog bun


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice
1 oz shredded cheese
25 g tortilla chips
2 tbsp verde 


Jalapeño cheddar bratwurst 
1 hot dog bun


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


2 Jalapeño cheddar bratwurst a
2 hot dog buns




Calories: 3795
Macros: 248/371/150


----------



## CJ

Stay close to the bathroom today!!!  :32 (6):


----------



## PZT

10/12/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c jasmine rice


1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c jasmine rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


1/2 Buffalo chicken sandwich




Calories: 3270
Macros: 235/353/101






Workout:


Light Bench Day (mini peakish prep)


Flat Barbell Bench Press 


45x20
95x15
135x8
185x3
6x205x3


Incline Barbell Bench Press


6x225x3
6x205x3


JM Press


5x115x5


Rope Face Pulls


60x15
60x11
2x60x10


Dumbbell Front Raises


4x20x10


Dumbbell Chest Supported Rows


55x12
4x55x9


Close Grip Pull-downs


3x150x10
2x150x8


DB Hammer Curls


2x20x15




Notes: working on some changes to technique while backing down. I back down the weights a lot on inclines and I still felt like a lighter weight would have been sufficient but still ignored. JMs felt great. I miss having indestructible shoulders but pretty sure that ship has sailed. Felt tired once back work started but got it in. Actually got pretty good pump of the 2 sets of curls lol. All and all good workout. Hopefully I don’t wake up with and new injuries.


----------



## PZT

10/13/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


4 oz Taco seasoned ground turkey
1/4 c jasmine rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice


1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c jasmine rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


11 oz protein shake
1 slice blueberry loaf
1 slice lemon cake
1 c whole milk




Calories: 3700
Macros: 284/394/111


----------



## PZT

10/14/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


4 oz taco seasoned ground turkey 
1/4 c jasmine rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice


4 oz taco seasoned ground turkey 
1/4 c jasmine rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


11 oz protein shake
1 c strawberries




Calories: 3100
Notes: 266/354/69






Workout:


Deadlift Day 


(18 Days out from DL Contest)


Deadlift 


2x135x3
2x225x2
2x315x1
2x405x1
4x425x3
4x385x3


SSB Squat 


4x271x3


Lying Leg Curls 


70x13
70x11
70x9


Bent-Over Barbell Rows 


3x205x10
2x205x8


Hanging Band Crunch 


3x20


Single Arm Cable Shrug 


2x55x15



Notes: warmups were down for 1 set sumo and 1 set conventional. Felt weak either way before I ever walked in the gym. Half way through 385 sets I seemed to find a good groove though. SSB weren’t too bad. Hankies finally getting stronger. Rows felt decent. Abs were burning. Through in the shrugs again for my tiny traps. Also did lots of stretching and mobility post workout. Which has never been a thing for me but I will try anything at this point to lengthen my heavy lifting.


----------



## PZT

10/15/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice


4 oz taco seasoned ground turkey
1/4 c jasmine rice


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c jasmine rice
1/4 c peanuts


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana
1 slice lemon cake loaf 


72 oz Budweiser 
24 oz V8




Calories: 3910
Macros: 231/417/82


Notes: was a rough night boys


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> Notes: was a rough night boys



Yeah I don't see budweiser on the food log too often lol. Impressive that you refrain from it so well.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah I don't see budweiser on the food log too often lol. Impressive that you refrain from it so well.



i actually drink a lot more than is posted but don’t track alcohol like I would have 5 years ago. Use to track every shot and beer while bar hoppin back in the day lol. Friends would think I was talking to bishes or something.


----------



## PZT

10/16/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


3 queso bratwurst
3 hot dog buns


6 “ red hot Buffalo chicken sub sandwich 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


1.5 queso bratwurst 
1.5 hot dog buns
1/4 c strawberries




Calories: 3700
Macros: 245/360/146


Notes: pour-d-shitt






Workout:


Heavish Bench Day




Paused Barbell Flat Bench Press


45x15
95x6
135x5
185x3
225x2
245x1
4x265x3
4x245x3


Rolling Tricep Extensions


40x15
40x11
3x40x9


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


3x30x13


Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press


3x45x15


Chest Supported Dumbbell Rear Delt Raises


3x30x15


Chest Supported Rows


85x15
4x85x12


Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown


160x13
2x160x11
2x160x8


Supinated Dumbbell Curls


25x15
25x10




Notes: decent workout. Got to workout with the best training partner I ever had while he was in town. Good memories.


----------



## PZT

10/17/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c jasmine rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c jasmine rice


20 oz de pepper
1/2 c potato salad
3 oz takis
1/2 chopped beef bbq sandwich


Spicy deluxe crispy chicken sandwich
2 Medium waffle fries
Medium Dr Pepper


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana




Calories: 5145
Macros: 255/635/175


----------



## PZT

10/18/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c jasmine rice


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c jasmine rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


4 strawberry shortcake ice cream bars




Calories: 2925
Macros: 185/358/86


----------



## PZT

10/19/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


4 oz NY strip steak
50 g shrimp scampi
1/4 c medium grain white rice
50 g egg plant


1 Strawberry shortcake ice cream bar 




Calories: 3635
Macros: 285/414/88






Workout:


Wave 1	Heavy Squat Workout 




Squat	


45x6
95x4
135x3
185x3
225x2
275x1
315x1
5x355x2 


Front Squat	


3x95x12


SSB Good Morning	

61x5
3x126x6


45 Degree Crunch	


2xBWx30


Dumbbell Row	


2x40x15
3x40x12


Dumbbell Stiff Leg Deadlift


4x40x8


Single Arm Cable Shrug	
2x40x20


Dumbbell Supinated Curl	
2x5x20




Notes: squats felt ok. Trying to activate flutes more but seems to slow my explosion out of the hole. I can still tell my hip shift is an issue as well but I have set my training maxes low enough to work on this stuff. Going to try stick to higher Reps on front squats as long as possible. I have never really done them for hypertrophy so may give some nice gains. Recorded a home porno with the Mrs. this weekend and for the first time since I starting lifting my upper body actually has more mass than my lower. Good mornings felt super easy May need to ramp up the weights. That version of a crunch fkin sucks. DB rows were light but I suck at high reps. Stiff legs felt great. STIFF, SUCKS, SUCKS!!! Finished with alittle bi’s and traps.


----------



## PZT

10/20/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey 
1/4 c medium grain rice


Venti Mocha Cappuccino 
100 g Blue Berry Scone


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana
2 whole eggs 


Oreo ice cream bar




Calories: 3840
Macros: 234/467/114


----------



## PZT

10/21/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


4 oz taco seasoned ground turkey 
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz chicken breast
1/2 c geeen beans
1/4 c mashed potatoes
12 oz Dr Pepper


4 oz 93/7 ground beef 
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana




Calories: 3050
Macros: 249/363/66






Workout:


Wave 1	Light Bench Day




Competition Bench	Press


45x10
95x5
135x5
185x3
225x3
5x245x3


1-Board Bench Press


3x245x5


JM Press	


45x6
65x6
85x6
105x6
125x6


Bradford Overhead Presses	
3x45x8


Chest Supported Row


55x8
70x8
80x8
90x8
(Drop Set)
95x8 / 70x8 / 45x8	


Incline Dumbbell	Press


10x10
20x10
30x10
40x10
50x10
60x10


Supported Dumbbell Rear Deltoid Raises


4x5x35


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals Partials


1x30x30




Notes: shoulder didn’t hurt at all preworkout but did during and after. Going to throw in some Mountain Dogish training for awhile. Actually high a fast 495 deadlift and missed 550 during rear Delts lol. Had my buddy that is a great deadlifted watch and show me what I was doing wrong. Simply leading with my chest changed everything. Kinda excited now.


----------



## PZT

10/22/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


Triple Cheeseburger
Sausage egg cheese Taquito 
Large Coca Cola


2 large strawberry jumbo glazed donuts
13 oz toasted white chocolate Frappuccino 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


1 c Frosted Flakes
1/2 c whole milk




Calories: 4770
Macros: 250/552/172


----------



## PZT

10/23/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


4 oz taco seasoned ground 
Turkey 
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz taco seasoned ground 
Turkey 
1/4 c medium grain rice


1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


2 bud light platinums
1 bad sour cream onion chips




Calories: 3570
Macros: 241/377/93






Workout:


Wave 1  Explosive Deadlift Day (8 Days Out From Deadlift Contest)




Conventional Deadlift 


135x5
225x4
315x1
2x385x1
405x1
2x440x4
440x3


Barbell Rows		


135x5
155x5
185x5
205x5
225x5
245x5


Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown	


100x8
120x8
140x8
160x8
180x8


Barbell Shrugs	


135x10
155x10
185x10
205x10
225x10


Lying Hamstring Curl


40x12
45x12
50x12
60x12


Low Back Raise	


BWx15
BW+10x15


----------



## PZT

10/24/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


300 g taco soup
100 g corn bread
12 oz bud light platinum


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
50 g corn bread
100 g taco soup
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


Small Frappuccino
2 spicy mcchickens 




Calories: 3940
Macros: 242/469/109


----------



## PZT

10/25/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


4 oz taco seasoned ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice
200 g chicken, rice & veggie casserole 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


5 slices chicken bacon ranch stuffed crust pizza




Calories: 3400
Macros: 226/379/107


----------



## PZT

10/26/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


6 oz tuna
1/4 c medium grain white rice

4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice 


16 oz white mocha cappuccino 


6 oz tuna
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain white rice 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 c oats
1 banana


225 g watermelon
100 g blueberries 




Calories: 3430
Macros: 279/449/58






Workout:


Wave 1	Heavy Bench Day




Competition Grip Bench


45x20
95x12
135x10
185x5
205x4
225x4
245x3
5x275x3


2-Board Press		


5x245x3


Banded Rolling DB Extension	


25x8
30x8
35x8
40x8
45x8


Incline Spoto	


135x5
155x5
175x5
195x5
215x5


Rope Face Pulls


50x12
(Triple Rest Pause)
60x18-15-12-10


Dumbbell Flat Press	


20x10
30x10
40x10
50x10


Single Arm Cross Body Tricep Extension


15x15
20x15


Seated Side Laterals


5x20
10x20
15x20
(Double Rest Pause)
20x14-10-8




Notes: I treat the comp sets as if they were max out sets and helped reduce pain during the presses. 2-boards were easy but kind of challenging at the same time. Still adding some extended set methods, those use to be so beneficial for me in the past. Also realizing I have not pushed my dumbbell pressing incline or flat hard since returning to heavy lift.  At one time I was doing 140’s for 10,8,8 & 6 Reps within the same workout. I have also done 150s for 6 before we had just got these prior to me doing my 4 years of compete with arm wrestling though so never built up with those. These are one of the few things I haven’t been doing. Think I will prioritize them for this journey to 385 paused or more hopefully. 390 is surely possible by say the second week of 2021, shoulder whiling lol. Spotos were challenging this day. Face pulls felt amazing. I have changed back to the grip I use to use back in years past. Made a huge difference in hitting a larger area in my upper back. Adding the band on rolling triceps was a nice change up and was easier on my elbows. Like the cross body triceps a lot. Will incorporate them more for sure. Side laterals felt iffy.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Looks like a good workout man, lots of volume. How long did that take?


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Looks like a good workout man, lots of volume. How long did that take?



Hard to tell cause after Benching I was helping another person with there bench. But this type of workout actually takes less time then how I had been workouting. Straight sets take me forever


----------



## PZT

10/27/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 banana
1/2 c oats


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey 
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey 
1/4 c medium grain rice 


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey 
1/4 c medium grain rice 


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 banana
1/2 c oats




Calories: 2920
Macros: 217/339/75


----------



## DEADlifter

No snacks?


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> No snacks?



I won't give him a "Thanks" unless there's a delicious treat in the food log!  :32 (18):


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> No snacks?





CJ275 said:


> I won't give him a "Thanks" unless there's a delicious treat in the food log!  :32 (18):



I did a copy and paste but I ran out of oats. If it counts the last meal was 2 brown sugar oatmeal packet not 1/2 c oats lol


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> I did a copy and paste but I ran out of oats. If it counts the last meal was 2 brown sugar oatmeal packet not 1/2 c oats lol



Change packet to cookies, and now we're talking! :32 (16):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> Change packet to cookies, and now we're talking! :32 (16):



I love how you're the diet guru with the best abs, and also like the worst influence on the board whenever sweets are mentioned LOL.

I personally mix the low sugar packet oats with plain oats to try and keep it somewhat respectable.


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Change packet to cookies, and now we're talking! :32 (16):



I ate my woman’s left over roast beef sammich today...













... ARBY’s you cuunttzz!


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> I love how you're the diet guru with the best abs, and also like the worst influence on the board whenever sweets are mentioned LOL.
> 
> I personally mix the low sugar packet oats with plain oats to try and keep it somewhat respectable.



I might just start doing nothing but packets. So delicious


----------



## PZT

10/28/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 banana
2 packets brown sugar oatmeal


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey 
1/4 c medium grain white rice


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey 
1/4 c medium grain white rice


3/4 Arby’s roast beef sammich
3/4 large curly fries 4 oz 


90/10 ground turkey 
1/4 c medium grain white rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 banana
1 packet strawberries & cream oatmeal
1/2 c oats


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium
Grain white rice




Calories: 3620
Macros: 243/426/107






Workout:


Wave 2 Explosive Squat Day




Competition Squat


45x5
95x5
135x4
185x3
225x2
2x265x2
(Add Belt)
2x265x2
(Paused)
2x275x2
295x2


Front Squat


2x235x5


SSB Good Morning


61x8
81x8
101x10
111x10


Leg Extensions


40x15
50x15
70x15
80x15
110x15


Hip Adduction  Machine


30x12
50x12
70x12
90x12


Seated Calf Raise


45x17
45x13
45x11


Standing Band Crunch


15
10
8




Notes: this just felt like productive work out. And felt good, like the right amount of work but not feeling like death when I left. SI has been a little sketchy since deads and working on my living room floor Sunday. Halloween deadlift contest got canceled otherwise I wouldn’t have so this workout. Some of the people putting it on got COVID. Supposed to really start helping some people prep for a meet in December. Getting ready for this DL contest and it being canceled has me thinking of joining as a novice. Not sure yet. Need to get some sleeves because I don’t feel like wrapping for my first ever meet. I will feel it out the next couple days. Been doing a lot of stuff to open up my pecs and shoulder mobility between sets. Shoulder doesn’t feel as bad post workout. Technique was awesome today. I think helping so many others really hurt me technique wise. Reps on front squats suck lol. Need to start pushing GMs. These felt super light today. Which they were supposed to be but think I need to start moving weights closer to the low 200s.


----------



## PZT

10/29/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole Milk
1 packet peaches & cream oatmeal
1/2 c oats


8 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain white rice
1 bag sour cream onion chips
1 oz jalapeños
2 tbsp verde
3 c sweet tea


Hot caramel mocha Frappuccino 


1/2 lbs. Cheeseburger
Medium Curly fries
12 oz. Dr Pepper




Calories: 3360
Macros: 165/365/131


Notes: need get my eating right. My body looks like hell.


----------



## wilkinkc

I’m gonna have to stay away from your log with words like 1/2 lb cheeseburger in it lol jk. Sounds amazing though


----------



## CJ

wilkinkc said:


> I’m gonna have to stay away from your log with words like 1/2 lb cheeseburger in it lol jk. Sounds amazing though



That's the best parts!!!  :32 (19):


----------



## PZT

10/30/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 packet maple brown sugar oatmeal
2 whole eggs
1 c whole milk


4 oz 93/7 ground beef


4 oz 93/7 ground beef


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey 


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 packet strawberries and cream oatmeal
2 whole eggs
1 c whole milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c medium grain white rice




Calories: 2370
Macros: 267/129/83






Workout:


Wave 2 Light Bench Day




Competition Bench


(Touch & Go)
45x15
95x12
135x10
185x8
225x5
(Paused)
2x255x3
(Extended Pause)
255x3
2x265x3


1-Board Press


275x8
285x6


JM Press


95x12
115x12
135x10


Chest Supported Row


25x5
45x5
70x5
90x5
115x5


Incline Dumbbell Press


50x10
60x10
70x10
80x10


Chest Supported Dumbbell Rear Delt Raises


4x10x30


Tricep Cross Body Extensions


15x20
20x20
25x15


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


(Double Drop Sets)
25x15 / 15x15 / 5x15
30x13 / 20x13 / 10x13


 Notes: my old workout partner was in town again. Shoulder felt good until I got a little sloppy on some board press Reps but wasn’t too bad. Felt strong on JMs. Try to build up some back strength with rows. At one time I was doing 160 for 8 I think on them. Slowly building the DB inclines back up. Broke my phone screen with the 60s btw. Fk me right. Second time I’ve done this lifting on the same exercise. Last time it was with 110s though but the phone was already cracked. Best here in the past was a strict 120x6. Rear Delts were screaming after that exercise. Went along time with out that kind Delt pumps & had the same for the drops on sides. The cross body triceps were as good as last time. Probably move something else in here for next light bench day. Through today got more serious about doing the PL meet. Bought knee sleeves and started preparing the next like 16 workouts to peak. Still not fully committed but I have never committed at all to doing one, so kinda serious I guess lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I've always been worried I'd drop a db on my phone doing incline db press. Seems like there is no good place to put a phone on those benches.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've always been worried I'd drop a db on my phone doing incline db press. Seems like there is no good place to put a phone on those benches.



yeah sucks especially since I have done it on the same exercise twice now. And I couldn’t get it fixed today


----------



## PZT

10/31/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 packet maple brown sugar oatmeal
2 whole eggs
1 c whole milk


2 bud light platinum 
Quarter pounder w/ cheese
Large fries
Large Dr Pepper




Notes: not going to bother tracking. Lots of pizza and alcohol this night.


----------



## PZT

11/1/2020:

massive hang over. Decide to just sleep and eat.


----------



## Skullcrusher

PZT said:


> 11/1/2020:
> 
> massive hang over. Decide to just sleep and eat.



from 2 beers?


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> from 2 beers?



the 2 beers was mid day. After that did the trick or treat thing with the kids. Dropped them at in laws and went to an adult Halloween party with the misses. We went as Freddy and Jason. I got plastered. Thought I had covid the next morning lol.


----------



## PZT

11/2/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 packet strawberries and cream oatmeal
1 c whole milk


4 oz 93/7 ground beef


8 oz protein brownie 


3 oz tuna in water


3 oz tuna in water 
1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 packets peaches and cream oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice






Calories: 2530
Macros: 262/184/87






Workout:


Wave 2 Medium Weight Technique Deadlift Day




Conventional Deadlift


135x5
185x5
225x4
275x3
(Add Belt)
315x1
2x365x1
2x375x1
385x1
395x3


Sumo Deadlift


2x325x1
365x1
385x1


Barbell Rows


135x5
155x5
175x8
175x14


Wide Neutral Grip Pull Down


150x8
170x8
190x8
(Double Drop Set)
150x8 / 120x8 / x90x8


Barbell Shrug


205x10
215x10
225x10


Lying Hamstring Curl


2x50x15
(Double Drop Set)
70x12 / 50x10 / 35x8


Low Back Raise


BWx20
BWx13


Straight Arm Pull Down


(Double Rest Pause Sets)
50x15-10-10
55x14-8-5


----------



## PZT

11/3/2020

stupid app deleted 

calories: 2950


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> 11/3/2020
> 
> stupid app deleted
> 
> calories: 2950



Were there delicious snacks though???


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Were there delicious snacks though???


 Was clean until I got bored watching the news and ate sour cream onion chips and drank some sweet tea.


----------



## PZT

11/4/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey


5 oz pork chop


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
Tall white mocha cappuccino 


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain wide 


5 oz NY Strip steak
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg white
3 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 c milk


2 c whole milk
8 oz protein brownie 




Calories: 3390
Macros: 316/283/107






Workout:


Wave 2 Heavy Bench Day




Competition Bench


(Touch & Go)
45x12
65x12
95x10
115x8
135x8
155x6
(Paused)
185x5
205x3
225x3
245x2
275x1
2x295x2
(Extended Pause)
2x295x2


2-Board Press


315x3
315x2


Dumbbell Rolling Tricep Extension


40x14
40x12
40x10


Incline Spoto Press


135x8
155x6
185x6
205x6


Rope Face Pulls


55x12
65x12
(Drop Set)
75x10 / 45x10


Dumbbell Flat Press


50x10
60x10
70x10
80x10
90x10
100x10


Wide Grip Upright Barbell Row


45x12
55x12
65x12


EZ Bar Skull Crushers


75x8
85x8
90x8


Alternating Dumbbell Supination Curl


20x10
25x10
30x8


Band Walk Crawls 


3 Sets




Notes: brought back extensive, higher rep warmups and it seemed to help a lot with pain during working sets. Starting to feel my power off chest coming back. But as you can tell with the 2-boards my lockout strength gots away to go. My max on 2-board was lower by 20 pounds than my 1 board during conjugate testing. Pressing the dumbbells and spotos were so much harder after fatiguing the triceps. Pretty good work out. Feeling positive on bench after this workout. Makes me feel more like entering that meet when I have days like this. Got my knee sleeves in the mail. So get to use them Friday. Interested to see the difference. But trying them on it feels like I needed a size down maybe.


----------



## PZT

11/5/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs


3 oz pork chop


8 oz 90/10 ground turkey


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c peanuts


1 c egg whites
2 whole eggs
1/2 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey


Double quarter pounder w/ cheese
Large Fry
Large Sweet tea 


1/2 Italian hero sub sandwich 




Calories: 3810
Macros: 312/280/163


----------



## PZT

11/6/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs


16 oz white mocha cappuccino 


4 oz ground chicken 
1/4 c peanuts 


4 oz 93/7 ground beef


8 oz protein brownie 


4 oz ground chicken 


4 oz NY Strip Steak
1/4 c medium grain rice 


1 c egg whites
2 whole eggs
3/4 c oats
1/2 banana 
1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk


4 oz ground chicken
1/2 c medium grain rice
1/2 oz jalapeño 
1/2 c baby spinach




Calories: 3510
Macros: 320/306/113






Workout:


Heavy Squat Day (44 Days out)




Competition Squat


45x8
95x7
145x6
195x3
(Add Sleeves)
245x2
(Add Belt)
295x2
345x1
395x1
445x1
495x1


Pause Squat


225x2
275x2
315x2
365x2


SSB Good Morning


61x3
111x3
151x3
201x3 PR




Notes: really need to record heavier warm up sets. If I would have recorded 445 I would have seen where my technique was off. I need to start thinking “chest up” or “back into the bar” right after coming out of the whole. Other wise I have to use a lot of lower back to finish something heavier than 495. I want to at least get a 500 squat at the meet if I do it. Knee sleeves ended up being tighter than expected. Just needed some blood lol.
Once I started the pauses I really focused on staying upright out of the whole but was too fatigued by then to set a PR. Really wanted something over 405 for a double. Pushed GMs a bit. Seems like I should focus on them a bit more leading into the meet. I don’t think my strong point out of the whole will go anywhere if I don’t do pauses leading up to the meet. I have structure my all my workouts leading up to the meet now. My goals aren’t too high I really just want to total minimum 1400 and hit over 500/350/500. Need to get my eating habits back in check and should be obtain able.


----------



## Metalhead1

My training partner has the same issue on squats. If you have a partner that works out with you, have them yell "shoulders" or something equivalent, at the bottom of the squat to help activate that portion.

If you don't have anyone, then just work on that part if everything else is consistent. Good work


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> My training partner has the same issue on squats. If you have a partner that works out with you, have them yell "shoulders" or something equivalent, at the bottom of the squat to help activate that portion.
> 
> If you don't have anyone, then just work on that part if everything else is consistent. Good work



yeah I only have one guy that can help me but he just had surgery and we weren’t able to really lift together the last 6 months since I came back. Also when I came back I was helping others a lot so my focus on my technique was way down. 

just need to focus on that one thing for now on. I do most other cues naturally.


----------



## PZT

First time in sleeves from last night


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> First time in sleeves from last night



Good squat. Yeah I would definitely work on driving shoulders out of the hole, and keep pushing either SSB GMs, or front squats as accessories. Those are going to help you fight through when your hips shoot up like that.

Not really up, but back like they did. Driving the shoulders should help keep you in a more optimal position, and your hips under the weight more.


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> Good squat. Yeah I would definitely work on driving shoulders out of the hole, and keep pushing either SSB GMs, or front squats as accessories. Those are going to help you fight through when your hips shoot up like that.
> 
> Not really up, but back like they did. Driving the shoulders should help keep you in a more optimal position, and your hips under the weight more.



for sure the technique will help. 

I think GMs would be better cause I can front squat a good amount of weight. The good mornings I am weak on so that’ll be my primary supplemental exercise for lower body as i potentially prep


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> for sure the technique will help.
> 
> I think GMs would be better cause I can front squat a good amount of weight. The good mornings I am weak on so that’ll be my primary supplemental exercise for lower body as i potentially prep



Ok yeah if GM are weak, i would definitley push those. 

I like doing them with emphasis on the eccentric more. Usually into straps or off pins, that way i can focus on the problem i want to avoid in the squat. 

Full range, tt's harder to push more weight, which they have their place for sure, but with the problem at hand, i've found suspended GM hae worked wonders.


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> Ok yeah if GM are weak, i would definitley push those.
> 
> I like doing them with emphasis on the eccentric more. Usually into straps or off pins, that way i can focus on the problem i want to avoid in the squat.
> 
> Full range, tt's harder to push more weight, which they have their place for sure, but with the problem at hand, i've found suspended GM hae worked wonders.



SSB full range will do the trick I just haven’t really ever done them regularly u till the last 2 months. I think heavy box squats years ago is what gave me some of that strength. Just gotta put the work in and be smart about it now


----------



## PZT

11/7/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs


6 oz cooked chicken breast
1/4 c medium grain rice
1/2 c baby spinach 


44 oz sweet tea
4 spicy fried chicken tenders
Small fried pickles
1 yeast roll
3 oz Gravy


2 cherry pop tarts
2 c whole milk




Calories: 4095
Macros: 281/369/130


----------



## CJ

Pop-Tarts!!!!!


----------



## PZT

11/8/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs
1/2 banana


1 Boudin kolache


4 oz ground chicken 


8 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice
1/2 c baby spinach
2 tbsp French fry dipping sauce


Soft bake blueberry bar 


1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs
1 banana


4 whole eggs
Spinach herb wrap
2 oz cheddar


Soft bake blueberry bar 




Calories: 3650
Macros: 289/296/141




Notes: played some touch football. Fk me


----------



## CJ

I had to Google Boudin kolache, now I want some!!! :32 (16):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> I had to Google Boudin kolache, now I want some!!! :32 (16):



yea they are pretty great


----------



## ATLRigger

PZT said:


> years where I learned a lot I know exactly what needs to be done, which is depressing at times because I know how much work I need to put in. I am still trying to get stricter on diet but that will come. Actually was able to get back in the gym yesterday for the first time since Covid. My volume and poundage is laughable to me right now but still feels good.
> 
> 
> Notes: Low volume compared to old me but was glad I could still bench 315.


Yep 315 is the first thing i saw and thought, “that’s not laughable at all.”
What is laughable is how u, Ronnie Coleman, and every other guy lists their rice as uncooked. 
¿U eating raw rice¡


----------



## PZT

ATLRigger said:


> Yep 315 is the first thing i saw and thought, “that’s not laughable at all.”
> What is laughable is how u, Ronnie Coleman, and every other guy lists their rice as uncooked.
> ¿U eating raw rice¡



guess the weights I move are frustrating cause I have been around the same weights for so long. But I forget sometimes that I pretty much took a 4 year break at trying to increase them lol

mine is listed as uncooked usually because I cooked it 
 But if it says cooked on mine it’s due to me eating out or something. Haha


----------



## CJ

Always weigh raw/uncooked!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## PZT

11/9/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs
1 banana


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey


4.5 oz cooked chicken breast
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg whites 
2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 banana
1 c whole milk


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey 
1/4 c medium grain rice
2 oz guacamole
1/2 c baby spinach
1 whole wheat pita bread


Blue berry soft bake bar




Calories: 3585
Macros: 295/387/90






Workout:


Back Hypertrophy (40 Days Out)



Wide Neutral Grip Pull Downs


80x20
100x12
120x12
140x10
160x10
180x8
200x8


Dumbbell Rows


70x8
80x8
90x8
(Drop Set)
100x8 / 75x8 / 50x8 / 30x8


Rope Straight Arm Pull Downs


60x18
60x14
2x60x12


Chest Supported Rows


4x90x8


Dumbbell Shrugs


50x16
55x12
60x10


Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl


15x13
30x10
40x5


----------



## PZT

11/10/2020




Eating:


1 egg whites
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
1 banana

4 oz 90/10 ground turkey 
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg whites
1 banana
1 scoop whey
1 c oats


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
2 oz guacamole 
50 g nacho cheese Doritos
1 Spinach and herb wrap
50 g Jalapeño cream cheese dip


2 blue berry baked bars
2 c whole milk




Calories: 4540
Macros: 297/488/151


----------



## PZT

11/11/2020




Eating:


1 egg whites
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
1 banana
3 whole eggs


275 g chili 
4 saltine crackers


4 oz 93/7 ground beef


1 c egg whites
3 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 banana
1 c whole milk


8 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/2 c baby spinach 
7.5 oz White Potato
1 tbsp butter


4 oz 93/7 ground beef




Calories: 3100
Macros: 269/221/123






Workout:


Explosive Bench Day (38 Days)




Competition Bench Press


(Touch & Go)
45x15
65x12
95x10
115x10
135x8
155x5
(Paused)
185x3
205x3
2x225x3
230x3
235x3
240x3
(Ratchet Set)
245x3


Decline JM Press 


45x5
65x5
95x5
115x5
135x5
155x5


Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises


15x25
15x22
2x15x20


Barbell Incline Press


2x225x3
2x235x3
225x6


V Bar Tricep Press Downs


(Drop Sets)
60x20 / 40x14
60x14 / 40x12
60x12 / 40x12


Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals


(Rest Pauses)
25x15-12
25x13-10
25x10-9




Notes: shoulder seems to be getting better with the heavy back work I’ve been doing and the pre hab/rehab routine I have been doing 3 times a week. Heaviest weight I’ve moved on JMs but I had elbow cuffs and it was declined. Tendons had flared up from football and the back workout Monday but the cuffs did their job and I had a pretty productive workout. Everything else felt good too. Heavy deads on Friday. Hopefully my legs are pretty healed up from football by then.


----------



## PZT

11/12/2020




Eating:


1 egg whites
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
1 banana


4 oz 97/3 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 banana
1 c whole milk


8 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice
1/2 c baby spinach
1 tbsp French fry dipping sauce


Blueberry soft bake bar
1 c whole milk




Calories: 3665
Macros: 278/388/104


----------



## PZT

Gawd damn app deleted my shit again. 

3225 calories
270/340/79

hit 3x465x1 on deads that felt like trash

a top set of 255x6 on bb rows

top set of 211 on GMs

then did some dB shrugs, cable crunches, lying hamstring curls & some low back raises


----------



## PZT

11/14/2020




Eating:


1 egg whites
3/4 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey


5 oz cooked rotisserie chicken breast


8 oz 90/10 ground turkey


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk
2 whole eggs


1 glazed donut
5 donut holes
2 c whole milk




Calories: 3240
Macros: 264/254/123


----------



## CJ

Donuts!!!!!   :32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16):


----------



## PZT

11/15/2020




Eating:


1 egg whites
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
1 banana
2 whole eggs


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice


Double quarter pounder with cheese
Large French fries
Large mocha Frappuccino 


1 c egg whites
3 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk
1 c oats 
1 banana




Calories: 4240
Macros: 264/444/158


----------



## HollyWoodCole

PZT said:


> Double quarter pounder with cheese
> Large French fries
> Large mocha Frappuccino


Damn!  lol


----------



## PZT

HollyWoodCole said:


> Damn!  lol



quick little 1940 cals lol


----------



## PZT

11/16/2020




Eating:


1 egg whites
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey 


4 oz chicken tenderloin 


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg whites
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey


2 grilled cheese burritos 




Calories: 3565
Macros: 261/324/130






Workout:


Explosive Bench Day




Competition Bench


(Touch & Go)
45x15
65x12
95x10
115x8
135x5
155x3
185x3
205x3
(Paused)
225x2
235x2
245x2
2x255x2


Wide Neutral Grip Pull-downs


150x6
170x6
190x6
210x6
230x6


Dumbbell Incline Press


50x30
2x50x20


Chest Supported Rows


65x12
85x11
105x9
125x7


Barbell Shrug


225x8
230x8
235x8


Rope Straight Arm Pullover


3x65x12


Dumbbell Preacher Curl


20x12
25x10
30x10


----------



## PZT

11/17/2020




Eating:


1 egg whites
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
3 whole eggs
1/2 banana


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1/2 banana


4 oz cooked sirloin steak
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice




Calories: 2850
Macros: 265/288/66


----------



## PZT

11/18/2020




Eating:


1 egg whites
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c medium grain rice 


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg whites
4 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk
1 c oats


4 oz cooked sirloin steak
1/2 c medium grain rice




Calories: 3145
Macros: 296/299/7






Workout:


Squat Day




Wide Stance Squat


45x7
95x6
135x5
175	x5
205x5
(Added Belt)
245x5
295x5
335x5
375x5


Above Parallel Box Squats	
385x3
395x3
405x8


SSB Good Mornings	


141x5
151x5
161x5


Standing Cable Crunch	


70x20
75x18
80x17
85x15
90x11


Leg Extension


100x10+10 Partials
110x10+10 Partials


Seated Calf Raises


2x45x10+10-Count Loaded Stretch+10 Full ROM+10-Count Loaded Stretch+10 Partials


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Can you explain the calf work you're doing there? Looks interesting but I don't really understand the way it's written. Might try some of it.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Can you explain the calf work you're doing there? Looks interesting but I don't really understand the way it's written. Might try some of it.


it’s a John meadows mountain dog technique

do ten reps
after the tenth rep you do the negative of the 11th rep and stretch while still under the weight and count to ten
then do another ten reps 
then another 10 count stretch under the weight
Then ten partial Reps out of the bottom


----------



## PZT

11/19/2020




Eating:


1 egg whites
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
1 banana
2 whole eggs


8 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz hot chili powder and lime tortilla chips
20 oz team soda


4 oz chicken tenderloin


160 g chicken fried rice
3 oz cooked sirloin steak


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 banana
1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk




Calories: 3850
Macros: 288/461/97


----------



## PZT

11/20/2020




Eating:


1 egg whites
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
1 banana


16 oz white mocha Frappuccino


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey


4 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c strawberries
1/2 c blackberries
1 c sweet tea
1/4 c peanuts


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk
1 banana


4 oz beef brisket
1/4 c medium grain rice
2 c sweet tea




Calories: 3835
Macros: 282/466/92






Workout:


Heavy Bench Day




Competition Bench Press


(Touch & Go)
45x20
65x12
95x10
115x8
135x8
155x5
185x3
(Paused)
205x3
225x2
245x1
265x1
295x1
320x1
330x1
340x3 PR (VID)
275x7


Rope Face Pulls


5x45x20


Dumbbell Flat Press


65x8
80x8
95x8
110x8


Chest Supported Rear Delt Raises


20x20
20x19
20x17
20x15


High Incline Dumbbell Fly


20x8
25x8
30x8
(Drop Set)
35x8 / 20x8


Close Grip Slight Incline JM Press


25x8
45x8
75x8
95x8
115x8
135x8


Super Set:
Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals / EZ Bar Press-down


4x25x12 / 4x65x12




Notes: even though deads suck right now, bench is feeling better and better the healthier my shoulder gets. 340x3 is a lift I probably could have done 5 years ago but never attempted it. Would like to hit a 330x5 & 355x2 over the next few weeks. These are other lifts I’ve never done but probably could have. I know a 325x7 paused would beat an all time record for sure so may go for that after those two. This will be my first week back on a 4 day split in years. Deads on Sunday with heavy back focus. Then another pressing focused workout Monday. Squats Wednesday and benching again next Friday. Time to up the intensity and volume and get places I have never been. Been slowly bringing weekly calorie average down past two weeks. Nothing drastic. Average will be 3500 next week. Gotta get this belly down.


----------



## Metalhead1

Strong work homie


----------



## Sickman

Great job man, you made that look easy. You'll get that 405 in no time.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's awesome man, inspirational for us little guys!


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> Strong work homie





CohibaRobusto said:


> That's awesome man, inspirational for us little guys!



thanks guys


----------



## PZT

Sickman said:


> Great job man, you made that look easy. You'll get that 405 in no time.



yea my Reps don’t convert over well. I should be doing this for 5. I feel like in the video I’m tucking too much but it helps so much with the shoulder pain but my triceps are feeling stronger than ever. I’d highly recommend doing nothing but the JMs and rolling dumbbells to anyone concerned with bench max.


----------



## PZT

11/21/2020




Eating:


1 egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
1/2 banana


6 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice


7 oz sirloin steak
Caesar salad 
4 cheddar biscuits 
Green beans


1 egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
1/2 banana


6 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c medium grain rice
3 c sweet tea
2 cheddar biscuits 




Calories: 4030
Macros: 280/361/164


----------



## BrotherIron

Solid benching.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Solid benching.



appreciate it man


----------



## PZT

11/22/2020




Eating:


1 egg whites
1 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey
1 banana


8 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice


4 oz cooked turkey 
1/4 c medium grain rice


Double quarter pounder w/ cheese
Large French fries
Large mocha Frappuccino 

1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk 




Calories: 3995
Macros: 262/406/148






Workout:


Deadlift Day




Conventional Deadlift


89x5
135x5
185x5
215x5
255x5
(Add Belt)
295x5
345x5
395x5


MAG Close Supinated Grip Pull-down


100x12
120x10
140x8
160x6
170x6


Dead-stop Dumbbell Rows


70x6
80x6
90x6


Dumbbell Pull Overs


2x40x15


Super Set:
Barbell Shrug/Barbell Row


3x135x12 / 3x135x10


Dumbbell Concentration Curls


4x20x12


Dumbbell Shrugs


(Drop Sets)
50x15 / 40x15
50x12 / 40x12




Notes: gawd awful workout. Had some serious DOMs since last squat workout. I’ll alter squat day a bit but think I was just newbie type pain and I haven’t been doing squats and deadlifts this close rest day wise. I hate deadlifting right now. Probably switching to sumo next workout. Tired of this shit. Lower back didn’t feel too bad, just not liking the way it feels deadlifting. Got down to a tank top for first time in forever while at the gym. Gonna use it as a progress pic as I bring cals down. Wasn’t too depressed by it especially for how bad I eat.


----------



## Sickman

I'm going through the same thing with my deadlifts. They just dont feel good to me like they used to, and I'm scared I'm going to hurt my back. Bc I always do whenever I really start to focus on them. My form is good too. I've got a childhood back injury in my L5 that gets irritated. For as strong as my bench and squat are right now, my deadlift is still extremely lacking. 

Nice work man. Overall, our lifts are almost exactly the same.


----------



## Metalhead1

Good luck going forward with sumo. Be mindful of the other ailments that could come with it if you're fatigued. Mainly groin injuries if they're taxed enough from your squat workout. 

I use block pulls quite often. May not be a bad idea for your first time, or two getting back into using sumo. Even wide stance rack pulls if you can is another option.


----------



## PZT

Sickman said:


> I'm going through the same thing with my deadlifts. They just dont feel good to me like they used to, and I'm scared I'm going to hurt my back. Bc I always do whenever I really start to focus on them. My form is good too. I've got a childhood back injury in my L5 that gets irritated. For as strong as my bench and squat are right now, my deadlift is still extremely lacking.
> 
> Nice work man. Overall, our lifts are almost exactly the same.



Yeah I messed up my SI back in August and hasn't felt the same since


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> Good luck going forward with sumo. Be mindful of the other ailments that could come with it if you're fatigued. Mainly groin injuries if they're taxed enough from your squat workout.
> 
> I use block pulls quite often. May not be a bad idea for your first time, or two getting back into using sumo. Even wide stance rack pulls if you can is another option.



I pulled sumo before. Usually the only problem I have with them is my hip shift issue and it will make one leg lock out early if my form is not spot on. I have pulled two sets sumo in the last 6 months and I could feel my groin was weak compared to how it use to be. Just gotta change something up. I have pulled witin like 15-20 pounds of my conventional best before so isn't too bad


----------



## PZT

11/23/2020




Eating:


1/2 egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey


6 oz 90/10 ground turkey 


6 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice 


6 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice 


1/2 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey


8 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c medium grain rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c medium grain rice
2 sweet tea




Calories: 2970
Macros: 271/273/79






Workout:


Light Pressing Day




Incline Barbell Bench


45x20
65x15
95x10
105x5
125x5
145x5
175x5
200x5
225x8


Rope Face Pulls on Lat Pulldown


30x20
40x17
50x15
60x15
70x11


High Incline Dumbbell Press


60x25
60x21
60x13


Lying on Side DB Rear Delt Raise


5x15
2x5x12


Pec Deck


4x50x10


Decline Rolling Dumbbell Tricep Extension


3x40x8


Wide Grip Cable Upright Row


50x15
60x12
65x10


Banded Tricep Press-Downs


2x50


Alternating Dumbbell Supination Curl


(Drop Set)
2x25x8 / 15x8




Note: another shitty workout. Been getting this know in my lower right rap for the past week but just now started effecting workout. Got the woman to some deep tissue on it when I got home.


----------



## PZT

Since I am going to start focusing a bit more on the way I look I figured I needed to get up a pic for future reference. Be gentle, use lube, love me like you use to. K Thanx bye


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Lookin beefy bro!


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lookin beefy bro!



like a chunk of 80/20 ground beef haha


----------



## PZT

11/24/200

app deleted again

Calories: 3420
macros: 278/355/79


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> 11/24/200
> 
> app deleted again
> 
> Calories: 3420
> macros: 278/355/79



Any snacks? :32 (20):


----------



## Skullcrusher

CJ275 said:


> Any snacks? :32 (20):



4 fried chickens and a coke! :32 (19):


----------



## Skullcrusher

PZT said:


> yea my Reps don’t convert over well. I should be doing this for 5. I feel like in the video I’m tucking too much but it helps so much with the shoulder pain but my triceps are feeling stronger than ever. I’d highly recommend doing nothing but the JMs and rolling dumbbells to anyone concerned with bench max.



I hit a plateau on my max bench press. So close grip incline jm...but what are rolling dumbbells?


----------



## Sickman

Looking thick asf bro. Keep up the good work


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Any snacks? :32 (20):




300 g taco soup
1.5 oz shredded cheddar
25 g tortilla chips
25 g saltine crackers

16 oz Budweiser


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> 4 fried chickens and a coke! :32 (19):



would have been fried chicken tenders and whiskey and coke if anything lol


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> I hit a plateau on my max bench press. So close grip incline jm...but what are rolling dumbbells?



search on YouTube to get a look at them. There is kind of a rhythm to it. Its kinda a negative like a skull crusher, a slight pullover in bottom of the movement and then a pressing motion to finish. It puts a lot of pressure real close to the point of the elbow. Be careful though, sometimes I have gotten over excited and used alittle pbit too much of the pullover type portion and when the weight transfers to your triceps it can hurt


----------



## PZT

Sickman said:


> Looking thick asf bro. Keep up the good work



Thanks man. Hoping to hold as much mass and strength as possible and shed a few pounds of fat. Then fill back out lol. Idk maybe extend longer so that I can go shirtless never summer. I am super self conscious shirtless even when I had a 6 pack so its ruff for me around that time of year.


----------



## Sickman

You look great man. I totally understand though, I've got the same issue. It's borderline body dysmorphia. It can be a blessing and a curse though. Bc it will push you to diet and train as hard as possible, but you'll never be satisfied. I've gotten better with it, but it's definitely still there. Just go at your own pace bro. You're doing awesome.


----------



## PZT

Sickman said:


> You look great man. I totally understand though, I've got the same issue. It's borderline body dysmorphia. It can be a blessing and a curse though. Bc it will push you to diet and train as hard as possible, but you'll never be satisfied. I've gotten better with it, but it's definitely still there. Just go at your own pace bro. You're doing awesome.



this black tank hides a lot. I have some man boobs going and high cholesterol looking cellulite fate around my belly button. Bad thing is I have been lean before so it’s not as much of body dismorphia right now. Back then it use to be for sure though. I was either too small or too fat at all times lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

You're giving yourself too hard of a time man. You look great, your lifts are also something to be proud of. Shit I'd kill to be moving that much weight.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> You're giving yourself too hard of a time man. You look great, your lifts are also something to be proud of. Shit I'd kill to be moving that much weight.



Just thought about something when I read this. Been awhile since I’ve talked like this. But in the past that’s what’s driven me. So this is a great think. 

thanks everyone for following


----------



## BrotherIron

Metalhead1 said:


> Good luck going forward with sumo. Be mindful of the other ailments that could come with it if you're fatigued. Mainly groin injuries if they're taxed enough from your squat workout.
> 
> I use block pulls quite often. May not be a bad idea for your first time, or two getting back into using sumo. Even wide stance rack pulls if you can is another option.



I did that for months when I first began pulling sumo before the summer (April'ish).  My hips weren't mobile enough so I would pull sumo off a 45lbs bumper plate (bar sitting on the plate).  That allowed me to get into proper position and as time when on I would use a 35, then a 25, and eventually the floor.  I figured this was the safest, smartest way to work getting into position.


----------



## PZT

11/25/2020




Eating:




1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice


8 oz chicken tenderloin
275 g veggie delight salad
50 g ranch dressing 
1/2 oz shredded cheese
Large Dr Pepper
25 g Croutons 
25 g club crackers
3 double chocolate chip caramel cookies


6 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c oats
1 c egg whites
1 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey


6 oz 90/10 ground turkey
2 c sweet tea




Calories: 4060
Macros: 283/457/120






Workout:


Squat Day




Competition Squat


45x6
95x4
135x3
175x5
225x5
(Added Belt)
265x3
315x3
355x3
405x3


Pause Squat


430x2 PR (VID)


Leg Press


180x20
2x360x15
360x12


Super Set:
Leg Extension / Leg Curl


2x100x15 / 2x100x10
100x10 / 100x8
100x8 / 100x8


Super Set:
Hip Adduction / Hip Abduction


3x90x12 / 3x90x12


Farmers Walks


1x50
1x70
1x90
1x110




Notes: squats felt really good and probably could have gone waaaay heavier but my old training partner talked me out of it. He knows I need more hyper trophy training and he picked everything after pause squat. And it fkin sucked. Almost fell a few times after the ext/curl supersets. I was really pushing my sets cause he was killing me and it made me feel like a lazy slob. I kept having to make my self start the next set cause he was already done with his super set. Me and this guy use to train hard asf and I would try running him into the ground with volume. I’m still stronger but my condition is fuk all now. 430 is a good PR, think I was doing 425x3 in wraps before I started pushing my free squat 5 years ago. Probably could have done this at one point back then but I’ll take it. Basically going to milk Reps on this before I go for a paused 495 in wraps. Every other week I’ll slowly build up my above parallel box squat. Would like to hit 600 on that as a short term goal.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's awesome man, I just recently started doing some paused squats, and I liked it a lot.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's awesome man, I just recently started doing some paused squats, and I liked it a lot.



yeah back in the day they made my squat sky rocket


----------



## Sickman

I need to start adding pause squats back into my training routine. They are awesome. You made that look easy bro. Nice work.


----------



## PZT

Sickman said:


> I need to start adding pause squats back into my training routine. They are awesome. You made that look easy bro. Nice work.



pretty sure I had 455x2, did 475 with bare knees a while back... want to keep something to easily increase at though


----------



## PZT

11/26/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


1 protein bar


4 oz meatloaf
1 dinner roll
2/3 c potato casserole
1/2 c green bean casserole


1 slice sweet potato pie


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c medium grain rice




Calories: 3255
Macros: 239/333/107


----------



## PZT

11/27/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


8 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c medium grain rice
3 c sweet tea


Foot Long Italian herbs and cheese foot long cold cut trio
2 tbsp Mayo
Lettuce
5 tomato slices
Black olives
Large Dr Pepper
2 slices Pepper jack cheese


1 scoop whey
1 c egg whites
1/2 c reduced fat milk
1 chocolate chip cookie




Calories: 3090
Macros: 218/362/90






Workout:


Bench Day




Flat Bench Press


(Touch & Go Wide Grip)
45x25
65x20
95x15
115x10
(Paused Close Grip)
135x5
165x3
195x3
(Paused Comp Grip)
225x3
265x2
295x3


Rope Face Pulls on Seated Cable Row


(Single Rest Pause)
3 sets
50x12-8
50x14-5
50x10-6


Dumbbell Flat Press


60x8
80x8
100x
120x


Chest Supported Dumbbell Partials Destroyer Set


(Drop Set)
30x60 Partials / 20x30 Partials / 10x10 Full ROM w/ 3-count Squeezes


Super Set:
Slight Incline Dumbbell Flies / Incline Barbell JM Press


20x12 / 95x5
2x20x12 / 2x1115x5


Barbell Shrug


95x25
135x15
185x12
225x10


Super Set:
Seated Dumbbell Dumbbell Side Laterals / Long Rope Press-downs


10x20 / 40x10
15x20 / 45x10
15x20 / 55x18


Bent Over Single Arm Dumbbell Hang Curl


2x20x15




Notes: bench felt real off. Was supposed to rep out 295 but triceps seemed to have no strength. Probably going to take triceps out of my first pressing day of the week and also change barbell incline to speed bench. Otherwise this workout felt good. Felt big and pumped. Deadlifts on Sunday. Legs aren’t too sore from squat day so hopefully that goes well. Have family thanksgiving Saturday and a after party so that’ll probably effect the workout in a negative way lol.


----------



## PZT

11/28/2020

Did not bother tracking at all this day. Had my larger family thanksgiving and a party that night.


----------



## PZT

11/29/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c medium grain rice


20 oz Gatorade


3 spicy mcchickens
Large French fries


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c medium grain rice 


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk




Calories: 3710
Macros: 261/444/98






Workout:


Deadlift Day




Sumo Deadlift


135x5
185x5
235x3
275x3
(Add Belt)
325x3
375x3
415x3


Super Set:
Neutral Wide Grip Pulldown / Rope Straight Arm Pulldown


100x10 / 40x10
110x10 / 45x10
120x10 / 50x10
140x10 / 50x10
160x10 / 50x10
180x10 / 55x10


Single Arm Barbell Row


0x10
10x10
20x10
30x10


MAG Supinated Grip Seated Cable Row


100x10
110x10
120x10


Super Set:
Dumbbell Shrug / Dumbbell Hammer Curl


50x21 / 20x18
50x19 / 20x15
50x16 / 20x10
50x15 / 20x10


Low Back Raise


(Drop Sets)
BW+45x10 / BWx10
BW+45x10 / BWx8




Notes: sumo wasn’t too bad. At least makes me hopefully of actually pulling something heavy in the future. Could have gotten more Reps but took it easy. Need to keep my toes pointed out more and work on getting in a actual wider stance. I was pretty much in  the same stance I have been squatting ng in lately. Back work felt awesome. Great pumps. Daily caloric intake average goes down to 3400 next week.


----------



## PZT

11/30/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


8 oz chicken tenderloin 


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c medium grain rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c medium grain rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey 
1 c oats 
1 c reduced fat milk


4 oz 90/10 ground turkey
2 oz ground chicken
1/4 c long grain rice
1 tbsp French fry dipping sauce 




Calories: 2605
Macros: 285/258/44






Workout:


Bench Day




Competition Bench


(Touch & Go)
45x15
65x12
95x10
115x5
135x5
185x3
(Paused)
205x3
235x3
265x2
295x2
315x2
3x275x5


Standing Rope Face Pulls


40x25
45x25
50x25
55x16
60x11


High Incline Dumbbell Press


2x65x26
65x20


Reverse Pec Deck


30x20
40x20
50x20
60x20


Slight Incline Dumbbell Flies


20x10
25x10
30x10


Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals 


(Drop Sets)
30x16 / 20x12 / 5x10
35x8 / 20x8 / 10x12 + 40x10 Standing Partials


Barbell Shrug


2x135x15


Cable Flies (5 High / 5 Mid / 5 Low)


2x50


----------



## PZT

12/1/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c long grain rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c long grain rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c long grain rice


10 oz Orange chicken
8 oz Fried rice


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey




Calories: 3535
Macros: 298/413/78


----------



## PZT

12/2/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


15 oz coffee energy drink


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c long grain rice


6 oz  chicken tenderloin
1/4 c long grain rice


4 oz chicken tenderloin
2 oz ground chicken
1/4 c long grain rice


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c long grain rice
200 g chili with beans
25 g shredded cheese
5 saltine crackers
1 c sweet tea




Calories: 3365
Macros: 308/369/67






Workout:


Squat Day




Competition Squat


45x5
95x5
135x5
175x5
225x5
265x5
335x5
375x3
425x3


Above Parallel Box Squats


455x5


Beltless Pause Squat


405x1


Leg Extension


50x8
70x8
90x8
110x8
130x8
160x12


Bulgarian Split


3xBWx8


Leg Press


90x30
180x20
(Rest Pause)
270x14-8-6




Notes: squatting feels so good but my groin seems to be getting worse but not while lifting. Tired of this shit. I just want to lift.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Damn, awesome leg day! Can't wait to do legs tmrw.


----------



## BrotherIron

Maybe endorphins are kicking in while lifting so you don't feel it while squatting but actually are hurting it a bit by squatting on it.  I'd say wear something to get some compression and some support like compression shorts (rheband has model, the ol blue and supertraining just released a model as well).


----------



## PZT

12/3/2020




Eating:


3 whole eggs
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c long grain rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c long grain rice


3 whole eggs
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


190 g Curly fries
30 g rench fry dipping sauce
205 g Chili with beans
45 g Shredded cheese
3 c sweet tea




Calories: 3640
Macros: 231/382/128






Workout:


P.O.S. Day




Competition Bench


(Touch & Go)
45x30
65x20
95x15
115x12
135x10
155x8
185x6
(Paused)
205x5
225x5
250x5


Standing Long Rope Face Pulls on Lat Pulldown 


30x25
40x20
50x15
60x15
70x12


Flat Dumbbell Press


2x80x8
80x12


Dumbbell Bent Over Rear Delt Raises


5x30
10x25
15x20
20x15
25x12


Peck Deck


50x15
60x12
70x12
80x10 + 10 Partials


JM Pressdowns


50x16
55x15
60x12
65x10


Chest Supported Row


90x8
2x100x8


Rolling Dumbbell Extensions


30x20
35x15
40x15
45x12


Beltless Conventional Deadlift


455x1


Standing Dumbbell Side
Laterals


25x17
25x20
30x15
(Rest Pause)
35x10-6-4


Single Arm Rope Cross Body Extensions


20x12
25x12
30x10
(Drop Set)
35x8 / 25x10 / 15x12


EZ Bar Cable Curl


40x16
45x15
50x12
55x12


Dumbbell Shrug


50x15
2x50x12


----------



## PZT

12/4/2020




Eating:


1/2 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


4 oz ground chicken
2 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c long grain rice


6 oz 90/10 ground turkey
1/4 c long grain rice


4 oz ground chicken
2 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c long grain rice


1/2 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


200 g
Beef Street tacos
3 c sweet tea
160 g beef quesadilla 




Calories: 3525
Macros: 260/374/109


----------



## DEADlifter

I want some street tacos :32 (11):


----------



## PZT

12/5/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


10 oz chicken fried steak
1/2 c white gravy 
4 oz french fries
1 slice Toast
2 c salad
1/8 c shredded cheese
1/4 c Ranch dressing 
Medium Dr Pepper


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
1/2 c reduced fat milk


100 g beef roast
150 g potatoes
50 g baby carrots

1/2 c egg whites
1/2 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey




Calories: 3275
Macros: 265/263/128


----------



## DEADlifter

Love chicken fried steak


----------



## PZT

12/6/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


6 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/2 c white rice
2 tbsp mandarin teriyaki sauce 
3 c sweet tea


100 g blueberry muffin




Calories: 3235
Macros: 257/396/64






Workout:


Back & Bicep Workout




Double Single Handle Seated Cable Row


50x10
60x10
70x10
80x10
100x10
3x130x10


Long Double Single Handle 
Bent Over Row on Seated Cable Row


50x10
60x10
70x10


Dumbbell Rows


2x90x6
(Single Drop Set)
90x6 / 50x7


Kettlebell Pullovers


30x8
3x35x8


Chest Supported Row


2x95x7
95x9 + 30-count loaded stretch 


Low Back Raise


3xBW+50x10


Reverse Cable Curl


40x15
45x15
50x15
55x15
(Single Drop Set)
65x13 / 40x9


Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curl


20x13
20x11
20x10


Super Set:
Single Arm Dumbbell Shrug / Two Arm Dumbbell Shrug


2x50x10 / 2x50x10




Notes: felt real good. Great focus.


----------



## CJ

100g of a blueberry muffin? How many crumbs is that? :32 (18):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> 100g of a blueberry muffin? How many crumbs is that? :32 (18):



About as big as my fist. Muffins aren’t very dense. Need to accomplish my average for the week lol. This week down to 3300 daily average. Saw some changes in the mirror at gym yesterday. Mainly just between the Delts and arms. Not as puffy. Probably another 3 weeks before core starts really tightening up but definitely less bloated.


----------



## PZT

12/7/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


6 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


4 whole eggs
30 g shredded cheese




Calories: 2735
Macros: 278/252/64






Workout:


Chest/Shoulders/Triceps Day




Incline Barbell Bench Press


(Wide Grip Spoto)
45x20
65x20
95x15
115x12
135x10
155x8
185x8
3x205x8
(Close Grip Full ROM)
3x155x8


Pec Deck


80x14 + 8 Squeezing Partials
80x12 + 4 Squeezing Partials
80x10 + 5 Squeezing Partials


3/4 ROM Parallel Bar Dips


BWx10
2xBWx6


Cross Cable Lateral Raises


20x30
25x21
30x22


Banded Y Raises


1x14
2x12


Superset:
Dumbbell Side Lateral Partials / High Incline Dumbbell Press


30x15 / 50x20
40x15 / 50x20
45x15 / 50x20


Long Rope Press-Downs


40x15
45x15
50x12
55x10


Incline Rolling Dumbbell Extensions


30x10
(Rest Pause Set)
35x12-4


Single Rope Cross Body Extension


25x12
30x12
35x8


----------



## CJ

You're snack lacking. :32 (4):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> You're snack lacking. :32 (4):



yea it’ll become less and less but the snacks will get better quality. Just the quantity won’t be there anymore lol


----------



## PZT

12/8/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
2 tbsp teriyaki sauce


6 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
20 g shredded cheese
10 g French fry dipping sauce


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
2 whole eggs
15 g shredded cheese
20 g flaming Cheetos puffs


100 g red velvet cake
1 c reduced fat milk




Calories: 3180
Macros: 273/304/93


----------



## Jin

I call BS in this “alway 100 grams” of awesome dessert shit!!!! Show me the red velvet cake on the scale!


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> I call BS in this “alway 100 grams” of awesome dessert shit!!!! Show me the red velvet cake on the scale!



lol at first it was going to be 200 g but I am trying to keep my average down because Friday is my woman's company Christmas party and Saturday is my friends wives birthday party.


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> I call BS in this “alway 100 grams” of awesome dessert shit!!!! Show me the red velvet cake on the scale!



We need video!!!  And we still won't believe you. :32 (20):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> We need video!!!  And we still won't believe you. :32 (20):


 bet my ballz weigh a good 150 g minimum


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> bet my ballz weigh a good 150 g minimum



Mine are measured in mcg's. :32 (20):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Mine are measured in mcg's. :32 (20):


 im jealous


----------



## PZT

12/9/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


6 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice  


1 c egg whites
1 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey
1 c oats


4 whole egg whites
20 g shredded cheese
3 c sweet tea


60 g Frosted Flakes
1 c reduced fat milk




Calories: 3250
Macros: 287/367/66






Workout:


Back & Biceps




Single Arm Chest Supported Row Machine


30x6
50x6
3x70x6


Chest Supported Row


90x8
115x8
(Drop Set)
135x6 / 115x5 / 90x7


Long Rope Straight Arm Pulldowns


40x15
45x15
50x12
60x10


Meadows Row


10x8
20x8
30x8
(Cluster Set)
40x4-4-4 + 45-Count Dead Hang Pull Up


Single Arm Supinated Pulldown


30x8
40x8
50x8
70x8


Standing EZ Bar Curls


35x6
3x65x6


Cross Body Hammer Curls


3x20x10


Preacher EZ Bar Curls


65x8
65x6
(Rest Pause)
35x10-6-4


----------



## Sickman

Nice work bro


----------



## PZT

Sickman said:


> Nice work bro



thanks. Cant lift heavy so might as well swell up the muscles


----------



## PZT

12/10/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice


6 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
2 tbsp salsa verde 


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
2 tbsp salsa verde 


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey


4 whole eggs
20 g shredded cheese 
3 c sweet tea
35 g granola bar


140 g curly fries
40 g French fry dipping sauce




Calories: 3805
Macros: 285/409/109


----------



## PZT

12/11/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


16 oz white chocolate cappuccino 


6 oz chicken tenderloin


40 g waffle potato chips
Crispy chicken sandwich 
10 g mayonnaise 
Chocolate chunk cookie


6 oz chicken tenderloin


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


4 oz chicken tenderloin
50 g honey bbq sauce
100 g black berries
6 oz non fat vanilla yogurt 




Calories: 3370
Macros: 288/363/85






Workout:


Chest, Shoulders & Triceps




Flat Barbell Bench


95x12
135x12
155x12
175x12
205x10
225x10
255x8
285x6
315x6


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press


50x8
60x8
70x8
80x8
90x8
100x8
110x8
120x8
140x8


Incline Spoto Press


135x6
150x6
165x6
185x6
(Drop Set)
225x12 / 135x8


Parallel Cable Flies


40x13
40x10


Giant Set:
Parallel Cable Flies/Parallel Bar Dips/Incline Push Up/Flat Push Up


40x8 / BWx12 / BWx10 / BWx5


Super Set:
Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Raises / Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


20x10 / 20x10
3x25x10 / 3x25x10


Banded Shrugs


2x12


Double Single Handle Push Downs


40x15
45x15
50x15
55x15


Standing EZ Bar Overhead Extensions


4x75x10 + 10-count loaded stretches 


Single Arm Cross Body Rope Extensions


20x15
25x15
30x12




Notes: needed this day boys. Original wasn’t going to do flat bench, me and gym owner were just going to do my planned mountain dog style workout. But a guy I’m handling at next weekends meet needed to get his opener in. I decided to sandbag, not pause and hit Reps with chest focus. During the 225 set I realized I was touching higher,  not retracting scapula hard nor tucking elbows hard. It felt great. I rushed my grip a bit on 315 but I could have gotten 8 easily. Once me and the gym owner moved on to the actual workout I started feeling pretty confident that I’d be able to handle at least the 120s pretty easily. Decide to go for 140s. On this set I didn’t have my scapulas evenly retracted and probably kept me from getting 10. I rushed Barbell inclines but kinda wish I went heavier. The 225 felt so good but had a similar rushed grip problem. Either way just those exercise alone made me feel like I was in my 20s again. Might have been a good idea to cut out Triceps on this day due to just being tired by then.


----------



## PZT

12/12/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk
1 whole egg


8 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
4 tbsp salsa verde 


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs


2 spicy mcchickens


1 slice thin crust pepperoni pizza




Calories: 2665
Macros: 232/265/73




Notes: did not track booze.


----------



## PZT

12/13/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs


6 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
2 tbsp salsa verde


1 c egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk
1 c oats


2 spicy mcchickens


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
4 tbsp mandarin teriyaki sauce


100 g blueberry muffin
2 c reduced fat milk




Calories: 3825
Macros: 288/396/116






Workout:


Leg Day




Leg Curl


30x6
35x6
40x6
45x6
50x6
60x6
70x6
(Drop Set)
80x11 / 50x8 / 40x6


Leg Extension


50x6
60x6
70x6
80x6
90x6
100x6
110x6
(Drop Set)
140x12 / 90x8 / 60x6


Trap Bar Deadlift


150x6
240x6
(Cluster Set)
330x4-4-4-4


Leg Press


295x6
2x385x6
475x12


Hip Adductor Machine 


50x13
70x14
(Rest Pause)
90x16-10-8


Hip Abduction Machine


50x23
70x19
90x15
110x15
150x11


Dumbbell Stiff Leg Deadlift


25x6
50x6
75x8




Notes: first lower body day in about 10 days. Even though I used intensity techniques I was very controlled. Seemed like the only thing that really effected the groin was the stiff leg deads. Nice pumps from hip to knee either way. Caloric daily average drops down to 3200 next week. This is about where I’ll probably start dropping pounds. Gym mirror check was good with tank on, felt big but a little fatty in the triceps..... tank off still need a lot of work but it’s happening, just gotta keep chugging along. Man boobs are tightening up though. Abdomen needs lots of time . Still over 260. Only going to hit chest shoulders once next week. Friday’s chest workout cause some serious soreness and tightness. Did some super light giant sets for some blood flow and mashing as well today.


----------



## PZT

12/14/2020




Eating:


1/2 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 oz honey roasted bbq 


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


1/2 c egg whites
2 whole eggs
1/2 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey


2 whole eggs
4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice
25 g shredded cheese


2 nutter butter cookies
1/2 c reduced fat milk




Calories: 2895
Macros: 284/257/76






Workout:


Arm Day




Double Single Handle Press-downs


30x6
35x6
40x6
45x6
3x50x12
(Drop Set)
60x12 / 45x10 / 30x8 + 20-count Forced Stretch


Flat Barbell JM Press


45x6
65x6
2x95x8
2x135x8


Super Set:
Long Rope Press-Downs / Long Rope Extensions


3x40x10 / 3x40x10


Standing EZ Bar Curl


25x6
35x6
45x6
55x6
65x6
3x75x6
(Drop Set)
65x11 / 45x5


Bent Over Hanging Dumbbell Curl


20x12
20x11
20x10
20x9


Barbell Reverse Curl


4x45x10




Notes: first full arm day in forever. Triceps were crazy pumped. They were just stretching out during biceps lol. Biceps got pretty good work too and maintained a pump the whole routine which I usually have a problem with when I use to do arms. Back on Wednesday.


----------



## PZT

12/15/2020




Eating:


1/2 c egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


2 whole eggs 
1/4 c oats
1/2 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey


2 whole eggs
1/4 c white rice
25 g shredded cheese
1 tbsp salsa verde
4 oz 93/7 ground beef


3 cake pops
2 butter butter cookies
1.5 c reduced fat milk




Calories: 3245
Macros: 279/315/96


----------



## CJ

Snacks!!!  :32 (16):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Snacks!!!  :32 (16):


 Was a little too much but my son was stressing me the fk out and those cake pops my woman brought home helped lol


----------



## PZT

12/16/2020




Eating:


1/2 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


1/2 c egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 whole eggs


2 cake pops
1 c reduced fat milk




Calories: 3305
Macros: 284/308/102






Workout:


Back Day




Single Arm Chest Supported Row Machine


20x6
30x6
60x6
4x80x6


Chest Supported Row


80x6
115x6
125x6
135x6
(Rest Pause to Drop Set)
160x7-3 / 45x7


Barbell Pullovers


40x8
60x8
4x90x8


Supinated Single Arm Supinating Pulldown


30x10
40x10
50x10
(Cluster Set to Forced Stretch)
70x4-4-4-4 / 30-Count


Below Knee Rack Pulls


45x5
95x5
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x5
315x5
365x5


Dumbbell Shrugs


50x8
65x8
75x8
(Run the Rack - 10 lbs. Drops)
100-10x12




Notes: another great back workout in the books. Had a guy point out why my traps don’t get the right activation and tips to fix it. Might start hitting a few sets every workout to get it down right.


----------



## PZT

12/16/2020




Eating:


1/2 c egg whites
1 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


1/2 c egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk
1 cake pop


2 oz chicken tenderloin
4 whole eggs 
25 g shredded cheese


55 g fried pickles
40 g fried onions
60 g boneless Buffalo wings


3 Oreos
1 c reduced fat milk




Calories: 3125
Macros: 282/249/111


----------



## Sickman

Keep on grinding bro


----------



## PZT

12/18/2020




Eating:


1/2 c egg whites
1 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs


6 oz  chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


Buttercream frosted snowflake cut-out cookie


4 oz 93/7 ground beef
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice


1/2 c egg whites
2 whole eggs
1/2 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese




Calories: 2686
Macros: 267/195/90






Workout:


Chest & Shoulder Day




Incline Dumbbell Press


30x8
50x8
65x8
80x8
95x8
110x8
120x10 PR


Incline Spoto Press


95x12
135x12
185x12
205x12
225x12


Seated Side Dumbbell Lateral Raises


10x15
15x15
20x15
25x15
30x15
35x15
15x32


Standing Wide Grip Upright Barbell Row


45x10
3x55x10


Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raises


5x20
10x20
15x20
20x20
2x25x20


Reverse Pec Deck Rear Delt Partials


40x30
50x30
60x30




Decide to take a low volume approach on chest. Pec tendons been tender since last week.


----------



## Jin

Congrats on the PR. Strong work.


----------



## PZT

12/19/2020




Eating:


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs
1/2 c oats


1 chicken crispito


Protein bar


3 beef fajita street tacos


Venti white mocha Frappuccino 


Large chocolate shake
Triple pepper jack burger
Cheese tator tots




Calories: 5295
Macros: 272/528/231


Notes: full day at meet. Had 1 guy and girl I was handling. Two Bench PRs and a deadlift PR. Bad eating, then real bad post meet.


----------



## CJ

So many snacks!!!  :32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> So many snacks!!!  :32 (16)::32 (16)::32 (16):



 Right lol almost nothing but


----------



## Sickman

Great job bro. Strong work


----------



## PZT

Sickman said:


> Great job bro. Strong work



thanks bud


----------



## PZT

12/20/2020




Eating:


2 scoops whey
1 c oats


4 oz orange chicken
4 oz fried rice


1 scoop whey
1/2 c egg whites
1 c oats
1 c fat free milk


6 oz orange chicken
4 oz fried rice


1 c egg whites
1 scoop whey


Chocolate chip cookie 
Oatmeal raisin cookie
1 c fat free milk




Calories: 3150
Macros: 230/372/89






Workout:


Leg Day




Lunges


3xBWx10


High Box Squat


45x5
135x5
225x5
315x5
(add belt)
405x5
500x5
585x5 VID
(add wraps)
640x5 VID


Leg Press


180x8
360x8
540x8
630x8
(Rest Pause)
450x35-16-7


Lying Leg Curl


50x8
60x8
70x8
80x8 
(Drop Set)
70x8 / 45x7 / 35x8 / 70x20 Partials


Super Set:
Sissy Squats / Leg Extensions


4xBWx6 / 4xBWx6


Dumbbell Stiff Leg Deadlift


20x8
25x8
30x8
35x8


----------



## Jin

That’s really ****ing impressive.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's badass man! Good job!


----------



## PZT

12/21/2020




Eating:


1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs
1 c fat free milk
1/2 c egg whites


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice 


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


2 marshmallows 
1 bar of Hershey’ milk chocolate 


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


1/2 c egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 c fat free milk
1 scoop whey


6 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese


100 g blue berries
1 red apple


4 chocolate chip cookies
1 c fat free milk




Calories: 2785
Macros: 279/241/75






Workout:


Arm Day 




Super Set:
Double Single Handle Push-Downs / Strict EZ Bar Drag Curl


30x10 / 25x10
35x10 / 35x10
40x10 / 45x10
4x45x10 / 4x55x10


Super Set:
Preacher Curl Machine / Bench Dips


30x6 / BWx8
35x6 / BWx8
40x6 / BWx8
45x6 / BWx8


Super Set:
Long Rope Overhead Cable Extension / Cross Body Hammer Curl


50x10 / 20x8
4x55x10 / 4x25x8


Super Set:
Rolling Dumbbell Extension / Bent Over Hanging Dumbbell Curl


2x30x10 / 2x15x10




Notes: not the best workout but got it done in a jiffy.


----------



## DEADlifter

Hey man, sometime you gotta get in and out.


----------



## PZT

12/22/2020




Eating:


1 scoop whey
4 whole eggs
1 c fat free milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin
100 g cooked broccoli 
1/4 oz soy sauce


2 graham crackers 


6 oz chicken tenderloin
100 g cooked broccoli 
1/4 oz soy sauce 


2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c fat free milk
1/4 c oats


4 oz  hockey tenderloin
2 tbsp French fry dipping sauce


7 oz strawberry banana non fat yogurt drink
6 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese


2 chocolate pretzel pop tarts
1 c fat free milk




Calories: 2675
Macros: 266/175/100


----------



## CJ

What the heck is a hockey tenderloin? Is it delicious???  :32 (6):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> What the heck is a hockey tenderloin? Is it delicious???  :32 (6):



it’s just like chicken but with more of a puck you on it. Lol

fkin autocorrect haha


----------



## PZT

12/23/2020




Eating:


1 scoop whey
4 whole eggs
1 c fat free milk
1/2 c oats


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
1/4 oz chili sauce


6 oz chicken tenderloin
100 g broccoli 
1/4 oz soy sauce
1 block Hersey’s Milk Chocolate
2 graham crackers


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 oz spicy three pepper sauce 


4 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 c fat free milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
2 tbsp salsa verde 


2 chocolate pretzel pop tarts
2 c fat free milk
1 butter cream cookie




Calories: 3270
Macros: 292/345/76






Workout:


Back Day




Single Arm Barbell Row


BARx8
10x8
20x8
30x8
40x8
2x50x8
(Rest Pause
70x8-6-4


Dead Stop Dumbbell Row


80x6
90x6
100x6
110x6


Super Set:
Dumbbell Row / Deadstop Dumbbell Row


150x9 / 80x8


Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown


150x10
160x10
170x10
180x10
220x8
10x100x1+10 10-count stretches + 10 Reps


Rope Straight Arm Pulldown


45x15
50x15
55x14
60x12


Seated Reeves Shrugs


115x8


Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrugs


6x90x12


Above Knee Rack Pulls


2x225x10


----------



## PZT

12/24/2020




Eating:


1 scoop whey
4 whole eggs
1 c reduced fat free milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
100 g broccoli 


6 oz chicken tenderloin
100 g broccoli 
1/2 oz soy sauce


18 g dill pickle cashews


6 oz chicken tenderloin
100 g broccoli 
1/2 oz soy sauce
2 packets Hot mustard 


9 oz orange chicken
8 oz fried rice


4 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


75 g brownie
2 c reduced fat milk


2 chocolate pretzel pop tarts
1 c reduced fat milk




Calories: 4055
Macros: 304/353/162


----------



## PZT

12/25/2020




Eating:


1 scoop whey
4 whole eggs
1 c reduced fat free milk


3 scrambled eggs
2 sausages 
1 flaky biscuit
1/8 c white gravy


2 protein cookies


1 scoop whey
4 whole eggs
1 c reduced fat milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin
100 g asparagus
1 whole egg
1/2 tbsp butter
20 ml soy sauce
1 packet hot mustard


75 g brownie
2 c reduced fat milk


50 g Honey Nut Cheerios
1 c reduced fat milk




Calories: 3375
Macros: 252/217/168






Workout:


Chest & Shoulders Day




Slight Incline Dumbbell Press


20x8
40x8
60x8
80x8
100x8
2x120x8


Reverse Grip Flat Barbell Press


45x6
95x6
135x6
185x6
2x225x6


Slight Decline Dumbbell Press


50x8
75x8
(Drop Set)
100x10 / 65x8 / 45x7


Pronated Incline Dumbbell Fly


3x20x10


Super Set:
High Cross Cable Rear Delts / Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Partials


3x20x15+5 Partials / 3x35x15


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals 


(Drop Sets)
20x15 / 10x15
20x15 / 10x12
20x10 / 10x10


Super Set:
Dumbbell Seated Shoulder Press / Standing Dumbbell Front Raise


50x10 / 10x10
2x50x10 / 2x10x8


----------



## Jin

Flakey biscuit. Bahahahah


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Flakey biscuit. Bahahahah



Shhhiii bro, that’s like a 10 calorie difference


----------



## PZT

12/26/2020




Eating:


2 scoops whey


Sausage and biscuit


Corn bread
1 c Taco soup
1/4 c shredded cheese


Chocolate chip cookie


6 oz chicken tenderloin  
1/4 c white rice
50 g asparagus
20 mil
Soy sauce
1 whole egg


2 spicy mcchickens 


2 scoops whey


Buttercream cookie
1 c sweet tea




Calories: 2935
Macros: 216/279/107


----------



## PZT

12/27/2020




Eating:


2 scoops whey
1 c oats


2 scoops whey
1 c oats


Bacon ultimate cheeseburger


Quarter pounder with cheese


6 oz chicken tenderloin
2 tbsp French fry dipping sauce 


1 buttercream cookie




Calories: 3005
Macros: 237/ 242/122






Workout:


Leg Day




Lunges


3xBWx8


Leg Extension


70x8
80x8
90x8
110x8
140x8
(Rest Pause)
160x12-6-5-3


Leg Press


180x10
360x10
540x10
(Rest Pause)
630x13-6-3-2


Bulgarian Split Squats


4xBWx8


Lying Leg Curls


80x10
90x10
100x10 + 10 Partials + 15-Second ISO-Hold




Notes: fkin hate this type leg day lol. Dropped below 260 for the first time today.
I will stay at averaging 3200 a day but try cycling carbs/cals more. Higher highs and lower low days. Idk we will see. Like I said no rush to drop fast.


----------



## PZT

12/28/2020




Eating:


1 scoop whey
4 whole eggs
1 c oats


6 oz chicken tenderloin
100 g broccoli
1/2 oz Arby’s sauce


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
100 g broccoli
1/4 oz Soy sauce 
1/4 oz chili sauce


6 oz chicken tenderloin
100 g broccoli
1/2 oz soy sauce

1 yogurt granola bar
2 apple cinnamon rice cakes 


1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
4 whole eggs
1 c reduced fat milk


5 oz cooked chicken breast
40 g honey bbq sauce


2 chocolate pretzel pop tarts
2 c reduced fat milk




Calories: 3225
Macros: 294/278/102






Workout:


Arm & Trap Day




Standing Dumbbell Shrug


20x20
25x20
30x20
35x20


Standing EZ Bar Curl


25x12
35x12
45x12
55x12
65x12
75x11
75x10
75x8


Long Rope Press-down


40x12
45x12
50x12
55x12
65x12
75x12
80x12
85x10


Dumbbell Preacher Curl 21s


3x20


Rolling Dumbbell Extensions


30x21
30x18
30x13


Seated Dumbbell Hammer Curl


3x15x20


Super Set:
Straight Bar Press-down / Straight Bar Overhead Extension 


50x35 / 50x25
70x25 / 70x15
80x15 / 80x12


Seated Single Arm Dumbbell Shrug


20x20
25x20
30x20


----------



## PZT

12/29/2020


Eating:

1 c reduced fat mil
1 scoop whey
4 whole eggs

6 oz chicken tenderloin
80 g cooked crushed cauliflower
1/2 oz Arby's sauce

6 oz chicken tenderloin 
80 g cooked crushed cauliflower
1/2 soy sauce

1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk
4 whole eggs

6 oz chicken tenderloin
80 g cooked crushed cauliflower
2 tbsp. french fry dipping sauce

3.5 oz cooked chicken breast
45 g honey bbq sauce

2 c reduced fat milk
45 g apple jacks
2 buttercream cookies


Calories: 2630
Macros: 269/176/93


----------



## PZT

12/30/2020




Eating:




3 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk
1 c oats


6 oz  chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/2 oz Arby’s sauce
1/2 oz chili sauce


3 apple rice cakes


1 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey
3 whole eggs
1 c oats


3 oz cooked chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
2 tbsp salsa verde
2 tbsp picante salsa 


2 buttercream cookies
2c reduced fat milk




Calories: 3475
Macros: 282/396/81






Back Day




Bent Over Long Rope Row on Seated Cable Row


30x20
40x20
50x20
60x14
(Drop Set)
70x8 / 50x8 / 30x8


Wide Grip Straight Arm Pulldown


40x8
50x8
55x8
65x8
70x8
80x8
(Rest Pause)
90x14-8-5


Neutral Grip Chest Supported Row


25x8
45x8
70x8
125x8
(Drop Set w/ 10 count-Forced Stretches before e/ drop)
125x14-10-8


Below Knee Rack Pulls


45x6
95x6
135x6
185x6
225x6
315x6
(Add Belt)
405x6
495x6


Barbell Shrugs


225x15
315x12
405x8
(Rest Pause w/ Loaded Stretches between Sets))
135x15-15-Fail


Cross Cable Rear Delts


20x15
25x17
30x15


Preacher Curl Machine


35x12 w/ 3 Manual Resistance Reps
40x10 w/ 2 Manual Resistance Reps


----------



## Sickman

Good work bro. If I did that much volume, it'd kill me.


----------



## PZT

Sickman said:


> Good work bro. If I did that much volume, it'd kill me.



work capacity builds up fast. Hopefully will translate over to moving some bigger weights next year. Having fun in gym right now and seeing physique progress even though I haven't really gotten close to dieting hard. But I guess thatll happen when you force nearly 4k calories a day down your throat for almost 6 months hhaahha


----------



## PZT

12/31/2020




Eating:




4 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk
1/2 c oats


6 oz chicken tenderloin
90 g cooked mixed veggies 


6 oz chicken tenderloin
90 g cooked mixed veggies
1/4 oz soy sauce


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
90 g cooked mixed veggies
2 apple cinnamon rice cakes


1 slice large pepperoni regular crust pizza


2 c chili
1/2 c shredded cheese
8 saltine crackers


36 oz bud light 
4 jello shots
6 pineapple juice/rum




Calories: 3195
Macros: 231/228/89


----------



## Jin

Jell-O shots! What a life.....


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Jell-O shots! What a life.....



Ehhh didn’t even catch a buzz


----------



## PZT

1/1/2021




Eating:


4 whole eggs
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey 
1/2 c oats


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
40 g bbq sauce 


180 g battered fish 
50 g hush puppies 


2 whole eggs
4 egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
60 g honey bbq sauce


1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk
1/2 c oats


3/4 c Frosted Flakes
2 c whole milk
1 buttercream cookie




Calories: 3760
Macros: 282/369/126






Workout:


Chest/Shoulder Day




Tri-Set:
Flat Machine Bench Press / Band Face Pulls / Band Press-downs 


50x25 / 25 / 25
2x70x25 /2x25 / 2x25
90x25 / 25 / 25


Barbell Flat Bench


45x30
95x25
135x20
185x15
225x12
225x10
(Drop Set)
225x6 / 185x7 / 135x8


High Incline Dumbbell Press


30x25
40x20
50x15
60x12
(Rest Pause)
70x10-8


High Cable Flies


40x25
45x20
50x15
55x12 + 10-Count Loaded Stretch


Reverse Pec Deck


30x35
40x30
50x20 + 12 Partials
60x16 + 8 Partials
70x13 + 10 Partials


Super Set:
Standing Dumbbell Lateral Partials (Bottom ROM) Standing Dumbbell Lateral Partials (Top ROM)


30x30 / 10x20
35x30 / 10x20
40x30 / 10x20


Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises


5x40
10x35
15x30


Wide Grip Barbell Upright Row


45x12
55x12
65x10
75x10
85x8


Dumbbell Front Raise to Overhead


5x15
10x13
15x15


Dumbbell Shrugs


30x30
35x26
30x24
35x22


Dual Single Handle Press-downs


30x40
35x30
40x22


Standing Supinated Dumbbell Curl


5x15
10x15
15x15




Notes: right Pec has been feeling weird so altered my workout. Trained alone today with headphones, which I haven’t done in a while. Zoned out in an empty gym and felt like I time traveled to when I was 26-28. Maybe not as lean yet but look bigger. Had veins in front Delts coming out for first time in a long time. Core still has a lot of tightening up to do. Weight has held steady this week at 260-263 so will be dropping average down to 3100 next week. Been trying to alter carbs day to day but gonna take some tinkering especially with cals dropping again. Probably fry do super low carbs on off days with I tried this week but go too many snacks in. Either way I’m happy in the gym lately. The little tweaks and aches get annoying but when I lift like this it’s way easier to stay positive then obsessing over numbers.


----------



## PZT

1/2/2021




Eating:


6 egg whites
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey 


8 oz chicken breast
50 g honey bbq sauce


3 spicy chicken sandwiches 
1 oz honey mustard
1 oz chikfila sauce


5 egg whites
1 whole egg
1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk


1 slice blue berry creme cake
2 c whole milk
75 g Danish




Calories: 3345
Macros: 259/268/136








1/3/2020




Eating:


6 egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c whole milk
1 scoop whey


6 oz  chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
50 g honey bbq sauce


5 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk


300 g taco soup
25 g saltine crackers
50 g shredded cheese


1 scoop whey
1 whole egg
20 g oats
1 c fat free milk




Calories: 2760
Macros: 246/250/85






Workout:


Leg Day




Lunges


3xBWx10


High Box Squat in Sleeves


45x10
135x8
225x6
315x5
405x3
(Add Belt)
495x3
585x3
600x5


Leg Extension


50x20 + 20 Partials
60x20 + 20 Partials
70x20 + 20 Partials
80x20 + 20 Partials


Lying Leg Curl


40x12
50x12
60x12
70x10
(Rest Pause to Drop Set)
90x8-4-3 / 50x4


Pull Throughs


2x50x15
55x15
65x15
80x15




Notes: had to actually tighten my belt one notch today, fk me right? Lol... calories gotta drop more next week.


----------



## PZT

1/4/2021




Eating:




3 whole eggs
20 g oats
1 c fat free milk
1 scoop whey


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/2 oz zesty Buffalo sauce
4 oz blueberry Greek yogurt


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
1/2 oz pistachios
1 oz honey mustard


6 oz chicken tenderloin
100 g cooked broccoli 
1 oz sweet & sour Siracha 
3 salted caramel rice cakes


3 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c fat free milk


6 oz chicken breast
1/2 c rice
40 g ranch dressing 




Calories: 2805
Macros: 268/259/75






Workout:


Arm Day




EZ Bar Cable Curl


25x12
35x12
45x12
55x12
65x12
75x12
(Drop Set)
85x10 / 65x7 / 45x8


Wide Grip Press-down
(Away From Rack)


50x12
60x12
70x12
80x12
90x12


Wide Grip Press Down (Close to Rack)


100x20
120x16
140x13


Supinated DB Curl


20x20
25x13
2x30x10
30x8


Incline EZ Bar JM Press


35x12
65x12
105x12
2x125x12


Dumbbell Hammer Curl


20x20
25x15
2x25x12


Overhead Rope Tricep Cable Extension


50x20
60x15
70x15




Notes: had slight tendinitis flare up in left arm after squating yesterday, then today made it way worse after having to clean the bar on JMs. Made rest of the workout extremely painful bu got it done.


----------



## PZT

1/5/2021




Eating:


4 whole eggs
1 c fat free milk
1 scoop whey


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked broccoli 
1 oz chikfila sauce


6 oz chicken breast 
1/4 c white rice
1 oz honey mustard


6 oz chicken tenderloin
100 g broccoli 
1 oz sweet and sour siracha 


3 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c fat free milk


5 whole eggs
35 g shredded cheese


4 oz blueberry Greek yogurt 




Calories: 2475
Macros: 268/132/95






1/6/2020




Eating:




3 whole eggs
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c fat free milk


6 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
1 oz sweet and sour siracha


150 g tuna
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
1 oz zesty Buffalo sauce 
4 Caramel rice cakes


3 whole eggs
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c fat free milk


20 g shredded cheese
2 whole eggs
4 egg whites
1/8 c white rice


100 g blueberry muffin




Calories: 3395
Macros: 280/371/81






Workout:


Back Day




Meadow’s Row on Landmine 


0x8
10x8
20x8
30x8
40x8
3x50x8


Smith Machine Bent Over Row


3x50x6
70x6
3x100x6
(Drop Set)
100x12 / 50x6


Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown


110x10
130x10
150x10


Close Neutral Grip Pulldown


3x150x10


Bent Over Cross Cable Row


2x25x12
20x12


Single Arm Supinating Pulldown


20x15
30x15
40x15
(Rest Pause)
60x10-6-4


Reverse Peck Deck


2x50x30
(Drop Set)
70x12+15 Partials / 40x10 w/ 2-count Squeeze 


Banded Barbell Shrug


4x45x15


High Cable Single Arm Bicep Curl


20x15
25x12
20x10


Low Back Raise


2xBW+45x12
(Drop Set)
BW+45x12 / BWx10


----------



## Sickman

Good volume. Keep on training hard bro.


----------



## PZT

Sickman said:


> Good volume. Keep on training hard bro.



thanks man


----------



## PZT

1/7/2021




Eating:


4 whole eggs
1 c fat free milk
1 scoop whey


6 oz chicken tenderloin
90 g cooked cut green beans
3/4 oz honey mustard
1 stick string cheese


6 oz chicken breast
90 g cooked cut green beans
15 g chili sauce
1 oz pistachios


6 oz chicken breast
90 g cooked cut green beans
15 g spicy three pepper sauce
4 oz blueberry Greek yogurt


3 whole eggs
1 c fat free milk
1 scoop whey


3 whole eggs
2 oz chicken breast 
30 g shredded cheese
15 g salsa verde




Calories: 2505
Macros: 281/113/99


----------



## PZT

1/8/2021




Eating:


2 whole eggs
1 c fat free milk
1 scoop whey
1 c oats 


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
1 oz chikfila sauce


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
3/4 oz zesty Buffalo sauce


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1 oz honey mustard


3 Apple cinnamon rice cakes


2 whole eggs
1 c oats
1.5  fat free milk
1 scoop whey


2 whole eggs
2 oz cooked chicken breast 
1/8 c white rice
30 g shredded cheese


90 g lemon creme cake




Calories: 3395
Macros: 266/369/87






Workout:


Chest/Shoulders




Flat Chest Press Machine


60x8
80x8
100x8
120x8
140x8
160x8
180x8
200x8
220x8
230x8


Incline Barbell Spoto Press


45x6
95x6
135x6
185x6
3x225x6


Slight Decline Dumbbell Press


50x15
60x15
70x15
80x15
90x15
(Drop Set)
100x10 / 60x10 / 40x10


Peck Deck


50x10
60x10
70x10
90x10
(Rest Pause)
100x10-8-4


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


15x35
20x25
(Drop Set)
25x12 / 10x9


Rope Face Pulls


40x36
45x27
50x20


Chest Supported Dumbbell Y Raises


5x20
5x16
5x15


Seated Machine Shoulder Press


55x24
70x16
85x15


Seated Dumbbell Shrug


30x32
35x24
40x20


Cross Body Cable Tricep Extension 


20x20
25x16
30x12


EZ Bar Cable Curl


30x21
35x17
40x13




Notes: hard to get through chest but finally got warm and felt great the rest of the workout pump wise. Really wanna bring up my traps and arms while I’m baby the pecs. Planning on deadlifting from the floor Wednesday for the first time in awhile. In my head I feel like I can hit some kind of rep PR but that have to be something like 495x5 I think. Not sure if possible but I’m wear strap too so we will see. Really wanna take 650 for a ride on high box squats next Sunday. This Sunday will be just straight hypertrophy though.


----------



## PZT

1/9/2021




Eating:


2 scoops whey


2 spicy chicken sandwiches


8 oz chicken breast
100 g broccoli
50 g carrots
25 g French fry dipping sauce


8 oz chicken breast
100 g broccoli
50 g onions
35 g honey bbq sauce


130 g house salad
30 g ranch dressing
6 croutons


2 scoops whey
50 g banana nut bread




Calories: 2510
Macros: 271/182/82


----------



## PZT

1/10/2021




Eating:




3 whole eggs
1 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey


4 caramel rice cakes


4 whole eggs
1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


5 oz cooked NY Strip Steak
3 c sweet tea


100 g blueberry muffin
2 c reduced fat milk


488 g orange chicken


Sausage egg cheese on a croissant 




Calories: 4215
Macros: 252/459/146






Workout:


Leg Day




Bulgarian Split Squat


3xBWx10


Lying Leg Curl


40x8
50x8
2x60x8
80x8
(Rest Pause)
90x10-4-3 + 20 Partials + 10-Count ISO-Hol


Leg Extension


110x8
130x8
2x150x8
170x15


Close Stance Leg Press


90x12
180x11
270x10
450x9
630x8


Wide Stance Leg Press


2x630x8
(Drop Set)
630x8 / 450x8 / 180x6


Walking Lunges


3xBWx10




Notes: those lunges really sucked. Dropped way too much weight this week. Was down three pounds this week but was only averaging 2800 calories a day going into Sunday.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I used to do lunges a lot, but haven't been lately. They do seem to take a toll.

Was that leg press one of those angle leg presses with the sled? I like those.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> I used to do lunges a lot, but haven't been lately. They do seem to take a toll.
> 
> Was that leg press one of those angle leg presses with the sled? I like those.



i hate lunges & split squats but hate hack squats even more

yes it’s a sled leg press


----------



## PZT

1/11/2021




Eating:




1.5 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 oz chicken breast
100 g broccoli
4 oz Greek yogurt 


6 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


4 Apple cinnamon rice cakes


1/4 c reduced fat milk
1/2 c oats
1 scoop whey
3 egg whites
2 whole eggs


4 oz fried rice
3.5 oz Chow mein 
1.5 oz orange chicken 
4 oz honey sesame chicken
3 oz general tsu chicken


50 g lemon creme cake




Calories: 3215
Macros: 269/341/82






Workout:


Arm Day




Wide Grip Press-Down


50x42
60x36
70x27
80x20
90x16
100x13
120x10


Standing Supinating Dumbbell Curl


5x41
10x20
15x18
20x14
25x12
30x10


Rolling Dumbbell Extensions


3x30x15


Preacher Curl Machine


30x20
35x16
40x15
45x12
(Rest Pause)
50x12-6-5-4


Close Grip Spoto Press


135x8
185x7
225x6
2x245x5
225x5


Reverse Barbell Curl w/ 2-count Squeezes


25x8
45x8
2x55x8
65x8


JM Press


95x10
2x135x5
95x10


Standing Dumbbell Shrug


30x32
35x22
40x21
45x15


Standing Cable Crunch


50x50
60x38
70x25
80x16


High Cable Leaning Oblique Crunch


50x26
55x22
60x20




Notes: serious pump until I got to close grips but been awhile since I did some heavier Tricep work.


----------



## CJ

You actually weighed your Chinese food, you silly bastard!!!  :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> You actually weighed your Chinese food, you silly bastard!!!  :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):



its a must lol


----------



## PZT

1/12/2021




Eating:




1.5 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
100 g broccoli 


6 oz chicken tenderloin
100 g broccoli
1 oz sweet and sour sauce


6 oz chicken tenderloin
100 g broccoli
1 oz teriyaki sauce


2 apple cinnamon rice cakes 


2 chorizo sausages


6 egg whites
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk


1 slice blueberry loaf cake




Calories: 2560
Macros: 257/159/101


----------



## PZT

1/13/2021




Eating:




1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk
1 c oats
2 whole eggs


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
3 apple cinnamon rice cakes 


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
8” banana for Jin & CJ


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


2 apple cinnamon rice cakes


1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs
3/4 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk


5 whole eggs
3 egg whites
90 g cooked asparagus
30 g shredded cheese


1 slice banana nut bread
1 c reduced fat milk




Calories: 3415
Macros: 283/356/92






Workout:


Back Day




Straight Bar Straight Arm Pulldown 


50x20
60x20
(Drop Set)
80x16 / 50x8


Single Arm Barbell Row


0x8
10x8
25x8
45x8
70x8
80x8


Chest Supported Row


45x6
70x6
115x6
120x6
130x6
145x6
180x6


Supinated MAG Grip Pulldown


120x10
140x10
160x10


Cable EZ Bar Upright Row


40x15
55x15
60x12


Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise


3x25x20


Banded Shrug


3x15


Low Back Raise


BWx20
(Drop Set)
BW+45x15 / BWx5
BW+45x10 / BWx10
BWx11
BWx13
BWx16




Notes: ok workout. Had three others with me today. And my main training partner had serious dental work today so his intensity was done. Still went heavy on single arm and chest supported rows though. Probably should have spent more time on pulldowns and lower back. The shrugs, rear Delts and upright rows seemed useless today. Most volume I have done on lower back in a long time. Wanted to deadlift today but was still recouping from day. interested to see if some of the stuff i have been doing carries over. Also want to see if the weight loss allows me to get in a better position. Really need to hit some squats to depth soon or even some low box squats. Bench will still be taking a back see cause of the pec issue. think its being cause by a knot i have under/beside my scapula. been trying to rehab that along with not doing what causes it, the way i drive and sit at my desk while working.


----------



## PZT

1/14/2021




Eating:




1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk
1/2 oats
3 whole eggs


6 oz chicken tenderloin
90 g cooked asparagus
1/4 oz soy sauce


3/4 oz pepper jack cheese


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
1/4 oz soy sauce


6 oz tenderloin
90 c cooked asparagus
1/4 oz soy sauce 


3 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk


3 whole eggs
6 egg whites
30 g shredded cheese
90 g chorizo sausage


3 mini chocolate donuts
1 mini powdered donuts
1 c reduced fat milk




Calories: 3090
Macros: 292/180/127


----------



## PZT

1/15/2021




Eating:




1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk
1/2 oats
1 whole eggs


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked green beans 


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice


3 caramel rice cakes 


1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk
1 whole egg


2 whole eggs
6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 white rice
50 g shredded cheese


3 powdered mini donuts
1/3 c reduced fat milk




Calories: 2755
Macros: 262/269/65






Workout:


Chest & Shoulder Day




Slight Decline Dumbbell Press


10x20
20x20
30x20
40x20
50x15
60x15
70x15
80x15
90x12
100x12
110x12
120x15


Wide Grip Incline Spoto Press


45x8
135x8
205x8
215x8
220x8


Super Set:
Flat Machine Press / Band Shoulder Rotaions


100x10 / 10
110x10 / 10
120x10 / 10


High Incline Dumbbell Fly


3x20x12


Super Set:
6-Ways / Rope Face Pulls


5x12 / 50x12
5x10 / 50x12
5x10 / 50x10


Chest Supported Dumbbell Rear Delt Partials


2x20x35
20x31
20x30


Wide Grip Upright Row


45x8
50x8
55x10
60x8
65x9
70x8


Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral 


(Drop Sets)
25x12 / 15x12
(Drop Set to Rest Pause)
25x10 / 25x9-5


Leaning Single Cable Shrug


30x20
35x20
45x20
60x13


Rope Press-down


30x20
40x20
50x16


EZ Bar Cable Curl


40x20
50x20
60x17


Kneeling Cable Crunch


50x20
60x20
70x20




Notes: Pec was feeling a tad better so tried not to push it too much. I really miss hitting some heavy pressing and want to get better to do so. Need to really crack down eating wise next week.


----------



## PZT

1/16/2021




Eating:




1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk
1/2 oats
2 whole eggs


90 g chorizo sausage
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
25 g honey bbq sauce
25 g French fry dipping sauce


1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs
1/2 c oats
1.25 c reduced fat milk
50 g lemon creme cake


20 g collagen peptides
7 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
100 g green beans cooked
25 g soy sauce


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
100 g green beans cooked
40 g ranch dressing 


2 scoops whey
1/4 c oats
1/2 c whole milk




Calories: 3445
Macros: 304/315/103






Workout:


Leg Day




High Box Squat w/ 63 lbs.  Chain


45x8
135x8
225x8
(Add Sleeves)
315x8
(Added Belt)
405x5
495x5


Banded Below Knee Cap Rack Pulls (Maybe 140 lbs. at top end)


135x5
225x5
315x5
(Add Belt)
405x2


Leg Extensions


3x150x10


Leg Curl


3x100x10


Leg Press 1.5s


3x180x10


Banded Low Back Raise


BWx20
BWx15


Hanging Leg Raise


2xBWx10




Notes: felt tiny, fat, weak and tired today. Weight has stayed the same. Finally was real with myself and sat down and crunched the numbers. Gotta be more consistent. Protein has been too low and fat too high most days. Concentrated on carb intake so much I’ve been blind. Pretty much gonna start at 3100 310/310/75. This will be a third week averaging 3100 but I’ll do it more steady and at hopefully better macros. Also going to get fiber intake up through greens and maybe introduce a fiber supplement. Tried start half way through Saturday but fat was already passed my needs lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> Notes: felt tiny, fat, weak and tired today.



Hang in there bro, it will pass.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Hang in there bro, it will pass.



thanks for the encouragement bro


----------



## PZT

1/17/2021




Eating:




1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk
1.25 c oats
3 whole eggs
3 egg whites


7 oz chicken tenderloin
75 g cooked broccoli
1/4 c white rice


7 oz chicken tenderloin
75 g cooked broccoli 
1/4 c white rice
40 g honey bbq sauce


7 oz chicken tenderloin
75 g cooked broccoli 
1/4 c white rice
20 g soy sauce


4 whole eggs
5 egg whites
2 scoops whey
1.25 c oats
1 c whole milk




Calories: 3170
Macros: 311/312/70




Notes: got kids Panda Express today and not any for me. I better have a 8-pack tomorrow. Haha


----------



## PZT

1/18/2021




Eating:




1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk
1.25 c oats
3 whole eggs
2 egg whites


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets 


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets 


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli


1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk
1.25 c oats
3 whole eggs
2 egg whites


7 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
65 g cooked sweet peas




Calories: 3195
Macros: 314/330/62






Workout:


Arm Day




Wide Grip Press-Downs


40x20
60x15
80x15
90x15
100x15
110x12
120x12


EZ Bar Cable Curl


35x15
45x12
55x15
60x14
65x11
2x65x9


Decline JM Press


45x8
65x8
95x8
115x8
135x6


Dumbbell Hammer Curl


20x8
25x8
30x8
35x8
40x7


Single Arm Rope Press-down


2x25x15
30x15
(Drop Set)
35x12 / 20x10


Preacher Curl Machine


45x12
50x11
50x10
(Drop Set)
50x12 / 30x6


Rolling Dumbbell Extensions


35x10
35x5


Dumbbell Shrugs


30x25
35x20
40x17
45x13


Standing Cable Crunch


2x60x30
70x24
75x20


Low Back Raise


(Drop Sets)
BW+25x12 / BWx13
BW+25x9 / BWx4
BWx10




Notes: feeling better but still feeling small.


----------



## PZT

1/19/2021




Eating:




1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk
1.25 c oats
4 whole eggs


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli 


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
65 g cooked sweet peas


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli 


1/2 scoop whey
2 whole eggs
1/2 c oats
1/2 c whole milk


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
70 g cooked green beans 


1/2 scoop whey
1/4 c oats
1 c whole milk
2 whole eggs




Calories: 3200
Macros: 311/311/73


----------



## CJ

Snack lacking again. :32 (8):


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> Snack lacking again. :32 (8):



Right? The snacks are the reason I follow this log.


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> Right? The snacks are the reason I follow this log.



Me too!!!  50g of cake. Probably eats a Hershey's bar one square at a time. :32 (18):


----------



## PZT

Tired Being fat broz. Just love me lol.
Maybe do IHOP Sunday morning before heavy squats. 

FKIN FRENCH TOAST!!!!!


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Me too!!!  50g of cake. Probably eats a Hershey's bar one square at a time. :32 (18):



real men eat brownies, phag


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> real men eat brownies, phag



nb4CJ pulls up the part of my log were I only ate a square of hersey’s chocolate. I’ll wait, it’s there haha


----------



## PZT

1/20/2021




Eating:




1 scoop whey
1 c whole milk
1 c oats
4 whole eggs


5 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
65 g cooked sweet peas


Keto peanut butter cup


7 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
70 g cooked green beans


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
65 g cooked sweet peas


4 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c whole milk


7 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
70 g cooked broccoli
40 g soy sauce 




Calories: 3265
Macros: 301/323/82






Workout:


Back Day




Elevated Supinated MAG Grip Seated Cable Row


100x12
130x12
140x12
150x11
160x9


Dual Single Handle Pulldown


70x15
110x10
120x10
130x10
150x10


Dumbbell Rows


90x6
95x6
100x6
110x6
120x12


Blast Strap Straight Arm Pulldown
(Double Drop Set + Loaded Stretches on Each Drop)


60x15 / 50x10 / 40x10


Super Set:
Barbell Shrug / Banded Face Pulls


135x15 / 1x12
2x135x12 / 1x12


Low Back Raises


2xBW+50x10
BW+50x8
BW+50x6
BW+25x6
BWx6


Kneeling Band Crunch


2x20




Notes: didn’t feel too small.
Ready to go for some big weights next 2 workouts. Wanna hit a TNG CGBP Max & SSB Max. Really need these heavier lifts right now.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job dude!


----------



## PZT

1/21/2021




Eating:




1 scoop whey
1/2 c whole milk
1 c oats
3 whole eggs


7 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
65 g cooked green beans


7 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
70 g cooked broccoli 


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
65 g cooked green beans


7 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
70 g cooked broccoli 
30 g verde salsa
30 g picante salsa


3 whole eggs
3 egg whites
1 scoop whey
1.25 c oats
1 c whole milk




Calories: 3120
Macros: 306/310/70


----------



## permabulker

PZT said:


> 1/21/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 scoop whey
> 1/2 c whole milk
> 1 c oats
> 3 whole eggs
> 
> 
> 7 oz chicken breast
> 1/4 c white rice
> 65 g cooked green beans
> 
> 
> 7 oz chicken breast
> 1/4 c white rice
> 70 g cooked broccoli
> 
> 
> 7 oz chicken tenderloin
> 1/4 c white rice
> 65 g cooked green beans
> 
> 
> 7 oz chicken breast
> 1/4 c white rice
> 70 g cooked broccoli
> 30 g verde salsa
> 30 g picante salsa
> 
> 
> 3 whole eggs
> 3 egg whites
> 1 scoop whey
> 1.25 c oats
> 1 c whole milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calories: 3120
> Macros: 306/310/70



So much chicken and eggs, I'm trying to eat more but I'm an awful cook and it's so boring. Still nice to see how it should be done. Also how about the eggs Do you eat them the same way every time? Another thing I get tired of fast


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

permabulker said:


> So much chicken and eggs, I'm trying to eat more but I'm an awful cook and it's so boring. Still nice to see how it should be done. Also how about the eggs Do you eat them the same way every time? Another thing I get tired of fast


Just get a grill, its easy to coom anything on the grill, with some minute rice.

I cook 8lbs of chicken monday night with some rub I bought off the shelf. Then eat it through out the week. I cook half of my meals


----------



## permabulker

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Just get a grill, its easy to coom anything on the grill, with some minute rice.
> 
> I cook 8lbs of chicken monday night with some rub I bought off the shelf. Then eat it through out the week. I cook half of my meals



In the states it seems much easier to bulk buy, a lot of chicken here you buy portions and it lasts one meal, even a whole chicken only lasts a meal for two. So you have to cook every meal Especially meats, I'm buying more but still.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

permabulker said:


> In the states it seems much easier to bulk buy, a lot of chicken here you buy portions and it lasts one meal, even a whole chicken only lasts a meal for two. So you have to cook every meal Especially meats, I'm buying more but still.


 Chicken breast is sold in 4lb Styrofoam trays with plastic wrap.

Have you tried going to the meat market? I loved going to the meat market as a kid, so much meat. You can buy it in bulk.


----------



## PZT

permabulker said:


> So much chicken and eggs, I'm trying to eat more but I'm an awful cook and it's so boring. Still nice to see how it should be done. Also how about the eggs Do you eat them the same way every time? Another thing I get tired of fast



This only my first week of doing this again. Been about 5 years since. It’s boring but if you get frustrated enough with the way you look and feel it’s a good motivator. Also I know from back then that it works so there’s on hope or faith involved. Just do it and watch day by day. Eventually the motivation starts to be driven by each meal in my heads is changing my body. Right now it’s a 50/50 of days where I see a small change in say my obliques/ outer lower ab area or the definition in the middle of my upper abs getting deeper. The other days I feel like there has been no change but I think back to just 2 months ago I could not see a single ab outlying even while flexed. The whole eggs become a tasty treat on stricter days like this. The yolks almost taste sweet. I have been doing some research on sodium/fiber/sugar. I have my fiber intake where I need it now. I usually put salt on every one of this meals. And I meal a lot. This week the only added sodium I am getting is what the chicken I seasoned with and a bit in my preworkout drink before I’m lifting.


----------



## PZT

permabulker said:


> In the states it seems much easier to bulk buy, a lot of chicken here you buy portions and it lasts one meal, even a whole chicken only lasts a meal for two. So you have to cook every meal Especially meats, I'm buying more but still.



what third world country are you in? Lol

i know here in Texas sometimes you aren’t able to get the exact cut of meats you may want at certain places. People stocking up there deep freezers before the apocalypse I gues haha


----------



## permabulker

PZT said:


> what third world country are you in? Lol
> 
> i know here in Texas sometimes you aren’t able to get the exact cut of meats you may want at certain places. People stocking up there deep freezers before the apocalypse I gues haha



spain and my British friends have made many a joke that it’s a third world country for reasons like this lol. Damn that diet is strict but if you are getting results then it’s worth the chicken life.


----------



## permabulker

I should go to butchers that’s a fair point but right now I buy everything online.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac

permabulker said:


> I should go to butchers that’s a fair point but right now I buy everything online.


Didnt know you are in spain, thought you were a gross Brit. 

I use to to a rural small family owned grocery store. They got all their dairy, meat, and veggies from local farmers. I used to buy t-bone steak for less than chuck roast. 

I ate T bone steak for every breakfast last summer


----------



## PZT

1/22/2021




Eating:




1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk
1 c oats
3 whole eggs


7 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
70 g cooked green beans


7 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
70 g cooked broccoli


7 oz chicken breast
*Forgot to put rice in this Tupperware container :’(
70 g cooked green beans


3 egg whites
3 whole eggs
1 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk
1 scoop whey


7 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
70 g cooked green beans
85 g honey bbq sauce
*replacement for miss rice lol. Felted me get down the chicken tits and rice though.




Calories: 
Macros: 






Workout:


Pressing Day




Barbell Close Grip Flat Bench Press


45x30
135x15
185x5
225x2
275x1
295x1
315x1 
335x1 
360x1 PR


Incline Dumbbell Press


60x20
70x20
75x20
85x20
95x15


Wide Grip Slight Decline Barbell Press


3x205x12


Neutral Grip Flat Machine Press


150x10
(Double Drop Set + Partials)
170x11 / 140x6 / 110x5 + 15 


Super Set:
Pec Deck / Band Press-down


80x15 / 31
80x15 / 25
80x12 / 18


Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise


3x20x25


Super Set:
Dumbbell Standing Side Laterals + Partials / Dumbbell Shrug


25x12+15 / 25x15
30x13+15 / 30x12
35x8+15 / 35x10


Chest Supported Dumbbell Y Raises


5x20
10x18
15x15




Notes: super good mood pre-workout. Told training partners if my body did what my mind and heart felt it was gonna be a good day. Stayed super focused on warm ups and blasted up the 360 close grip. Probably didn’t have much more. Hyperextended my left erector a tad keeping my ass on bench. Lock out was slow but I was already past my sticking point by then. High Reps on inclines felt good, probably should have done too set at 90s. Might or might not have short strokes a rep or two. Learned today I need to do more decline bench press, felt horrible in a good way. Really need this SSB max on Sunday.


----------



## PZT

Calories: 3040
Marcos: 296/305/70


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Good job on that bench press pr!


----------



## PZT

1/23/2021




Eating:




1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk
1 c oats
6 egg whites


130 g grilled chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
70 g cooked green beans


1 scoop whey
1 whole eggs
1/4 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk


Grilled chicken sandwich


9 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
70 g sweet peas


7 oz chicken breast
1/4 c white rice
70 g sweet peas


1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 reduced fat milk




Calories: 2945
Macros: 310/312/51


----------



## PZT

1/24/2021




Eating:




1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk
3/4 c oats
6 egg whites


8 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
60 g sweet peas


1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk
1 c oats
4 whole eggs 


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 cooked green beans
25 g French fry dipping sauce
100 g mandarins oranges
50 g celery


2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1/4 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk
100 g banana


2 egg whites
1 scoop whey
3/4 c oats
1/2 c reduced fat milk 




Calories: 3160
Macros: 310/311/73






Workout:


Lower Body Day




SSB Squats


61x10
151x8
241x5
291x3
341x2
381x1
431x1
476x1 PR (VID)


Below Knee Rack Pull w/ 63 lbs. of Chain


225x3
315x2
2x385x2
2x385x4
3x385x2
385x5
385x2




Notes: this is a 5 pound PR in sleeves, old PR was in wraps! High Box Squats FTW! Lol... the rack pulls were fkin horrible. Finally dropping to 3k cals next week with a 300/300/65 macro breakdown.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Nice! 

10 chars


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Nice!
> 
> 10 chars



thanks. What’s ten chars? Lol


----------



## permabulker

PZT said:


> thanks. What’s ten chars? Lol


I see this all the time only on this site and have no idea what it’s supposed to mean...


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> thanks. What’s ten chars? Lol



It's one more than 9 chars. Duhhhh!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## John Ziegler

10 chars means  10 characters which is the minimum amount of letters symbol ect 
you can reply with

some people do this type of deal 

ok........

 because ok without the periods is only 2 character's


----------



## PZT

John Ziegler said:


> 10 chars means  10 characters which is the minimum amount of letters symbol ect
> you can reply with
> 
> some people do this type of deal
> 
> ok........
> 
> because ok without the periods is only 2 character's



I had just googled it and made sense. I like !!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## permabulker

CJ275 said:


> It's one more than 9 chars. Duhhhh!!!  :32 (20):



you know what I talk so much this would never happen to me to realise.


----------



## PZT

permabulker said:


> you know what I talk so much this would never happen to me to realise.



5 h's 5 a's


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Lol, yeah couldn't reply with just "nice!" sorry for the confusion.


----------



## PZT

1/25/2021




Eating:


 2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked whole green beans


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
50 g cooked sweet peas


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked whole green beans


1 c oats
1 scoop whey
1 c reduced fat milk
2 whole eggs


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli
2 whole eggs






Calories: 2960
Macros: 302/303/56






Afternoon Workout:


GPP




Super Set:
Psoas Crunches / Band Face Pulls


*4 rounds


Backward Sled Drags


*125 yards w/ 25 lbs.


Forward Sled Drags


*125 yards w/ 25 lbs.






Night Workout:

Arm Day




Close Grip EZ Bar Press-down


50x10
65x10
80x10
95x10
110x10
130x10
150x15
150x11
150x10
150x12


Dumbbell Supination Curl


25x12
30x10
30x9
30x8


Fat Bar JM Press


25x5
75x5
115x5
3x135x5


Rope Cable Hammer Curls


50x15
60x15
70x15
80x13


No Handle Single Arm Cross Body Extension


25x20
25x18
25x16


Wide Grip Barbell Preach Curl


55x12
65x12
75x12
85x8


Decline EZ Bar Skull Crusher w/ Band


45x10
65x10
75x10




Notes: awesome pump today. Actually saw a few glimpses of vascularity... Going to start trying to up my GPP


----------



## PZT

1/26/2021




Eating:


4 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c fat free milk


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked whole green beans


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli


2 whole eggs
4 egg whites
20 g shredded cheese
4 slices organic whole grain bread


1 whole egg
285 ml fat free milk
35 g whey
60 g oats




Calories: 3000
Macros: 300/306/59






Afternoon Workout:


GPP




Super Set:
Psoas Crunch / Standing Leg Curl 


*6 Rounds 10/10


Forward Sled Drag


*4 Rounds of 50 Steps


Backward Sled Drag


*2 Rounds of 50 Steps


Pressing Sled Drag


*1 Round of 50 Reps


Front Raise Sled Drap


*1 Round of 20 Reps


Rear Raise Sled Drag


*1 round of 20 Reps


----------



## CJ

Alright, the lack of snacks has gone on long enough dammit!!!

Even Gandhi didn't deprive himself that much. :32 (18):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Alright, the lack of snacks has gone on long enough dammit!!!
> 
> Even Gandhi didn't deprive himself that much. :32 (18):



hey I had a grilled chicken sandwich from chili fil a on Saturday lol


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> hey I had a grilled chicken sandwich from chili fil a on Saturday lol



I've been craving a fried chicken sandwich and some chickens nuggets.  Can't forget about those waffle fries too.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> I've been craving a fried chicken sandwich and some chickens nuggets.  Can't forget about those waffle fries too.



the grilled wasn’t that bad at all. Only my third time there and I really love the spicys


----------



## PZT

1/27/2021




Eating:


4 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c fat free milk


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
60 g cut green beans


2 egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c fat free milk
1 scoop whey


7 oz chicken tenderloin
200 g cooked sweet potato (no skin)


1 scoop whey
1 whole egg
60 g oats
1 c fat free milk


3 slices organic whole grain bread 
1 whole egg 
3 oz Chicken tenderloin
3 egg whites
30 g shredded cheese




Calories: 2985
Macros: 300/293/65








Workout:


Back Day




Dumbbell Row


50x12
60x12
70x12
3x80x12


Chest Supported Row


70x8
75x8
80x8
85x8
95x10


Supinated MAG Grip Pulldown


120x10
130x10
140x10
(Drop Set)
150x10 / 100x7


Wide Grip Pulldowns Partials


130x10
130x12
140x12
130x12


Kettlebell Pullover


26x15
30x15
35x15


Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug


5x90x13


Low Back Raise (Bent Over the Bar in Smith Machine & Heels Elevated)


BWx10
BW+10x10
BW+25x10
BW+35x10




Notes: great workout. Tendons had me really focusing on mind muscle connection. Highly recommend the low back exercise I did tonight. Also the psoas crunch really are working. I could actually feel my left erector working.
Whole back feels swoll, traps probably could have used more work though. Had first comments of me looking leaner and that my shoulders looked wider. Feel like I’m hitting a stride now. Hopefully be where I wanna be by suns out, guns  timez.


----------



## PZT

1/28/2021




Eating:


4 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c fat free milk


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
65 g cooked cut green beans 


1 scoop whey
2 egg whites
1/2 c oats
1 c fat free milk


5 egg whites
1 whole egg
3 slices organic whole grain bread


2 egg whites
1/2 c fat free milk
1/2 c oats
1 scoop whey


4 oz chicken tenderloin
70 g Buttermilk waffles
20 g syrup
10 g butter


1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats 
1/2 c reduced fat milk




Calories: 3060
Macros: 309/310/63


----------



## CJ

Chicken and Waffles!!!   :32 (16):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Chicken and Waffles!!!   :32 (16):



wasn’t as exciting as you’d think lol. Was chicken in a chopped in skillet with salt and cinnamon. And that amount of butter is a fkin joke. Syrup was good though.


----------



## PZT

1/29/2021




Eating:


4 whole eggs
2 scoops whey
1.5 c oats
1.5 c reduced fat milk


7 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli 


50 G protein bar


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
60 g cooked cut green beans


1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk


8 oz chicken tenderloin
250 g sweet potato waffle fries




Calories: 3055
Macros: 303/303/72






Workout:


Chest/Soulders Day




Banded Flat Machine Press


2x50x12
90x12
120x12
130x11
140x11


Incline Spoto Press


135x10
155x10
3x185x10


Slight Decline Dumbbell Press


50x20
55x20
(Added Band)
60x20
70x20
75x20


Slight Incline Dumbbell Fly


3x20x12


Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises + Partials


20x20+20
25x16+15
30x12+13
30x14+16


Wide Grip Barbell Upright Rows


65x15 / 35x12
65x15 / 35x10
65x13 / 35x10
65x10 / 35x12


Standing Single Arm Plate Shrugs


3x25x20


Barbell Shrug


225x13
225x11
225x10


Band Push Downs


1x34
1x24
1x20
1x16
1x12


Psoas Crunch


1x17
1x13
1x15


Low Back Raise on Roman Chair


BWx20
BWx13
BWx12
BWx11




Notes: super pump but light weight due to left shoulder and right Pec being vaginas. Felt good though.


----------



## CJ

Waffle Fries!!!  :32 (16):


----------



## PZT

1/30/2021




Eating:


4 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk


4 oz whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1 c reduced fat milk


11 oz zero sugar non-dairy protein shake


11 oz zero sugar non-dairy protein shake


2 slices large thin crust pepperoni pizza


36 oz shiner bock


6 triscuit crackers 
2 tbsp spinach dip
2 buttermilk waffles
1 c reduced fat milk
1 tbsp butter
30 g syrup 
2 slices pepper jack cheese




Calories: 3905
Macros: 234/366/139






Workout:


Leg Day




Body Weight Lunges


3xBWx8


Paused Leg Press


90x10
180x10
270x10
2x360x10
2x450x10


Lying Leg Curls


(Drop Set)
3x100x8 / 3x60x8


Leg Extensions


(Drop Set)
2x150x8 / x90x8
(Added a Single Rest Pause)
150x8 / 90x8-5 + 9 Partials


Pull Throughs on Boxes


50x10
55x10
60x10
2x65x10


Sissy Squats


BWx10
2xBWx8
(Drop Set w/ 10-count ISO-Holds
BW+10x


Bulgarian Split Squats


BWx8
BW+10x8
(Drop Set w/ 10-count ISO-Holds)
BW+10x8 / BWx8




Notes: long day. By the time I got home I just piled some calories in and went to sleep.


----------



## PZT

1/31/2021




Eating:


4 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c oats
1/2 c reduced fat milk


Roasted Chicken, Bacon & Swiss Sandwich


11 oz non dairy sugar free protein shake


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
65 g cooked cut green beans


12 oz coors light


7 oz 98/2 ground turkey breast 
1/4 c white rice
65 g cooked cut green beans


11 oz non dairy sugar free protein shake


2 scoops whey
1/2 c oats
1 c fat free milk
100 g blueberry muffin




Calories: 3225
Macros: 298/301/76




Notes: needed some beer to talk to my Dad who has cancer that I haven’t talked to in 6 years lol. Down to 2900 calories next week. Didn’t weigh in this week though.


----------



## PZT

2/1/2021




Eating:


1 whole egg
1 scoop whey
3/4 c oats
1 c fat free milk


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli


7 oz 98/2 ground turkey breast
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli 


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
65 g cooked cut green beans


1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs
1 c fat free milk
1 c oats


7 oz 92/8 ground turkey breast
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli
25 g mandarin teriyaki sauce




Calories: 2725
Macros: 292/297/34






Workout:


Arms!




Wide Grip Press-Downs


50x20
75x20
100x20
110x20
120x18
130x15


EZ Bar Cable Curl


45x20
50x20
55x20
2x55x15


Rolling Dumbbell Extensions


2x30x10
30x12
30x10
30x15


Wide Grip Barbell Curl


35x10
45x10
55x10
65x10
65x11
(Rest Pause)
65x8-5-3


Cross Body Extensions


20x15
25x15
30x12
(Cluster Set)
30x6-6-6-6


Dumbbell Hammer Preacher Curl


3x25x12


Single Arm Overhead Dumbbell Extension


3x20x15


Psoas Crunch


3x15




Notes: probably most intense arm day of my life.


----------



## PZT

2/2/2021




Eating:


1 whole egg
1 scoop whey
3/4 c oats
1 c fat free milk


7 oz 98/2 ground turkey breast
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli 
60 g mandarin teriyaki sauce


1 scoop whey
1/4 c oats
1 whole egg
1 c fat free milk


7 oz 92/8 ground turkey breast 
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli 
40 g mandarin teriyaki sauce


50 g Nutella w/ breadsticks


1 scoop whey
1 c fat free milk


5 whole eggs
2 slices organic whole grain bread 


1 scoop whey




Calories: 2950
Macros: 286/288/67



notes: was sick. Hard to stay clean


----------



## PZT

2/3/2021




Eating:


1 whole egg
1 scoop whey
3/4 c oats
1 c fat free milk


7 oz 98/2 ground turkey breast
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli
40 g mandarin teriyaki sauce


7 oz 98/2 ground turkey breast
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli
40 g mandarin teriyaki sauce


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked cut green beans
25 g mandarins teriyaki sauce
10 g soy sauce


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked cut green beans 
25 g zesty ranch dipping sauce


1 scoop whey
4 whole eggs
1/2 c oats




Calories: 2905
Macros: 294/293/54




Notes: sick again. Missies back workout.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Get well dude. No Corona heh?


----------



## CJ

No snacks. Pfftttt. :32 (4):


----------



## PZT

You missed the nuetella hoe


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Get well dude. No Corona heh?



Thanks man. No corona I get this bad sinus infections


----------



## PZT

2/4/2021




Eating:


1 whole egg
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats
1 c fat free milk


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked cut green beans
35 g mandarin teriyaki sauce
10 g soy sauce


3 whole eggs
1/2 c oats
1 c fat free milk
1 scoop whey


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked cut green beans
50 g guacamole 


50 g protein bar 


6 oz tuna
2 tbsp creamy spinach dip
170 g cooked sweet potato (no skin)




Calories: 2920
Macros: 292/295/65




Notes: still fkin sick


----------



## PZT

Forgot last meal was whey, oats & milk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I used to get sinus infections a few times a year, so I can recognize them pretty well now.

When the pandemic started, I stocked up on the meds my doctor prescribes me for them, which seem to work pretty well. It came in handy once for me already a few months ago. Omnicef/Cefdinir is the antibiotic he usually writes, then he gives an injection of methylprednisone and lincomycin.

Did you see a doc yet?


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> I used to get sinus infections a few times a year, so I can recognize them pretty well now.
> 
> When the pandemic started, I stocked up on the meds my doctor prescribes me for them, which seem to work pretty well. It came in handy once for me already a few months ago. Omnicef/Cefdinir is the antibiotic he usually writes, then he gives an injection of methylprednisone and lincomycin.
> 
> Did you see a doc yet?



i haven’t went to the doc for it in like 10 years. They’d give a z pack and I wouldn’t do shit


----------



## PZT

2/5/2021




Eating:


2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
3/4 c oats


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli
50 g mandarin teriyaki sauce


7 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked cut green beans
50 g mandarin teriyaki sauce


7 oz chicken tenderloin
4 chocolate rice cakes


50 G protein bar


4 whole eggs
3 slices organic whole grain bread
30 g shredded cheese 


1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats




Calories: 2890
Macros: 275/300/65


----------



## PZT

2/6/2021




Eating:


2 whole eggs
2 scoops whey
1 c oats


50 G protein bar


8 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli 


8 oz chicken tenderloin 
1/4 c white rice
75g cooked broccoli
40 g mandarin teriyaki sauce


8 oz chicken tenderloin 
75 g cooked broccoli 
35 g honey bbq sauce 
4 caramel rice cakes


4 whole eggs
4 slices organic whole grain bread
30 g shredded cheese




Calories: 2900
Macros: 292/292/61


----------



## CJ

I'm looking forward to seeing your Super Bowl yummy deliciousness!! :32 (16):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing your Super Bowl yummy deliciousness!! :32 (16):



extreme disappointment my guy lol


----------



## PZT

2/7/2021




Eating:


2 whole eggs
2 scoops whey
1 c oats


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
80 g cooked sweet peas


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
80 g cooked broccoli
40 g mandarin teriyaki 


50 G protein bar


4 whole eggs
4 slices organic whole grain bread
35 g shredded cheese


2 scoops whey
3/4 c oats
1 c whole milk




Calories: 2935
Macros: 280/292/76






Notes: back in the gym tomorrow and going to test waters at 2800 calories this week.


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> extreme disappointment my guy lol



You are correct sir.


----------



## PZT

2/8/2021




Eating:


1 c whole milk
2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
80 g cooked sweet peas


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
80 g cooked broccoli


6 oz chicken tenderloin
1/4 c white rice
80 g cooked sweet peas


1 scoop whey
2 whole eggs
55 g oats
2 egg whites
1 c whole milk


6 oz chicken tenderloin
150 g sweet potato 
80 g cooked broccoli


1 caramel rice cake
14 g honey peanut butter
15 g strawberry jam




Calories: 2820
Macros: 279/286/61






Workout:


Shoulders & Triceps




Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


10x25
20x20
30x15
3x35x15


Seated Overhead Dumbbell Press


40x15
50x15
3x60x12


Single Cable Side Laterals


20x10
3x25x10


Rope Press-down


50x20
70x16
3x80x12


Barbell Skull Crusher


45x12
65x12
3x95x10


Cable Kick Backs


3x20x12


Dumbbell Shrug


2x50x15


Kneeling Cable Crunch


2x75x20


Low Back Raise on Roman Chair


2xBWx20




Notes: nothing crazy. Low intensity. Just trying get back in the swing of things.


----------



## PZT

2/9/2021




Eating:


1 c whole milk
2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1/2 c oats


6 oz chicken tenderloin
80 g cooked broccoli
3 chocolate rice cakes


6 oz chicken tenderloin
80 g cooked sweet peas
1/4 c white rice


6 oz chicken tenderloin
80 g cooked broccoli
2 caramel rice cakes
1 apple rice cake


6 oz chicken tenderloin
165 g cooked white potato no skin
80 g cooked cut green beans


2 whole eggs 
2 egg whites
25 g shredded cheese
3 slices organic whole grain bread


2 scoops protein powder
20 g oats
1 c fat free milk




Calories: 2845
Macros: 290/284/59


----------



## PZT

2/10/2021




Eating:


1 c fat free milk
2 whole eggs
2 scoops protein powder
1/2 c oats


6 oz chicken tenderloin
3 slices organic whole grain bread
80 g cooks cut green beans


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
3 apple rice cakes
80 g cooked cut green beans


6 oz chicken tenderloin
80 g cooked cut green beans
185 g cooked sweet potato no peel


2 scoops protein powder
1/2 c oats
1 c fat free milk
2 whole eggs
2 egg whites


1 whole egg
5 egg whites
225 g cooked sweet potato in peel
75 g cooked broccoli 




Calories: 2860
Macros: 279/297/61






Workout:


Back & Rear Delt Day




Straight Bar Straight Arm Pulldown as Warm Up


3x40x15


Elevated Supinated MAG Grip Seated Cable Row


2x100x10
130x10
3x160x10


Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown


120x10
160x10
3x180x10


Single Arm Supinating Seated Cable Row


30x8
3x40x8


Pronated Chest Supported Row w/ 31 lbs. Chain


25x8
45x8
3x70x8


Low Back Raise in Smith Machine


BWx15
BW+10x12


Reverse Pec Deck


40x20
50x20
60x20
70x20


Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises


20x20
25x20
30x12


Shrug on Flat Machine Press


3x100x20


Hanging Leg Raise


3xBWx15


----------



## PZT

2/11/2021




Eating:


1 c fat free milk
2 whole eggs
2 scoops protein powder
1/2 c oats


6 oz chicken tenderloin
3 slices organic whole grain bread
75 g cooked broccoli 


6 oz chicken tenderloin
75 g cooked broccoli 
225 g cooked sweet potato with peel


6 oz chicken tenderloin 
3 apple rice cakes
75 g cooked broccoli 


6 oz 98/2 ground turkey breast
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli 


2 caramel rice cakes
27 g honey peanut butter
33 g strawberry jam


3 whole eggs
6 egg whites




Calories: 2840
Macros: 280/284/62






Workout:


Cardio




Treadmill


20 minutes @ 2.0-3.0 MPH on 0.0-3.5 Inclines


----------



## PZT

2/12/2021




Eating:


1 c fat free milk
2 whole eggs
2 scoops protein powder
1/2 c oats


6 oz 98/2 ground turkey breast
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli


6 oz 98/2 ground turkey breast
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli 

6 oz 98/2 ground turkey
1/4 c white rice
75 g cooked broccoli


2 whole eggs
2 egg whites
2 scoops protein powder
55 g oats
1 c fat free milk


6 oz 98/2 ground turkey breast
1/4 c white rice




Calories: 2890
Macros: 296/291/55






Daytime Workout:


Cardio




Treadmill


20 minutes @ 2.0-3.5 MPH on 0.0-4.0 Inclines






Nighttime Workout:


Chest & Biceps




Pec Deck as Warmup


3x50x15


Barbell Incline Press


45x8
2x135x8
225x8
225x7
185x8
135x8


Dumbbell Incline Fly


3x25x12
2x30x12


Dumbbell Slight Incline Press


3x75x12
2x50x15


High Cable Fly


40x15
45x10
45x12
45x10
35x20


Rope Hammer Curl


40x15
45x15
50x15
55x15


EZ Bar Cable Curl


60x15
70x12
70x14
70x20


Wide Grip Barbell Preacher Curl


55x15
2x55x10
2x55x12


Bent Over Hanging Dumbbell Curl


20x8
20x10
20x12
20x10


Psoas Crunch 


3x10


Single Arm Dumbbell Shrug


2x50x15


----------



## PZT

2/13/2021


Eating:


3 scoops protein powder
1.5 fat free milk
3 whole eggs
3/4 c dry oats

8 oz raw chicken tenderloin
1/4 c uncooked white rice
75 g cooked broccoli cuts

2 scoops protein powder
1/2 c dry oats
1 whole egg
1 c fat free milk

200 g raw chicken tenderloin
1/4 c uncooked white rice
75 g cooked broccoli cuts

175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast
1/4 c uncooked white rice
75 g cooked broccoli cuts
2 tbsp soy sauce

1 apple cinnamon rice cake 
10 g creamy honey peanut butter
10 g strawberry jam


Calories: 2865
Macros: 287/291/59



Workout:

Cardio


36 minutes @ 2.0-2.6 MPH @ 0.0-2.0 Inclines


----------



## Jin

Gotta start cooking your chicken bro. No bueno. You’re gonna get the shitzzzz.


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> Gotta start cooking your chicken bro. No bueno. You’re gonna get the shitzzzz.



It's what the models do now, reverse bulimia. Saves the teeth if you just vomit out your butthole.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Gotta start cooking your chicken bro. No bueno. You’re gonna get the shitzzzz.



Shiiiiiiiitzzz help with fat loss newb lol


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> It's what the models do now, reverse bulimia. Saves the teeth if you just vomit out your butthole.



this guy knows what’s up


----------



## PZT

2/14/2021




Eating:


3 scoops protein powder
1/2 c oats
1.5 c fat free milk
1 whole egg


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli cuts


2 scoops protein powder
1/2 c oats
1 c fat free milk
3 whole eggs


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
50 g uncooked white rice
70 g cooked sweet peas


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast
50 g uncooked white rice
75 g cooked broccoli
50 g guacamole
2 tbsp picante salsa
2 tbsp verde salsa 




Calories: 2795
Macros: 268/282/64






Workout


Leg Day & Cardio




Treadmill as Warmup


7 minutes @ 7 MPH on a 0 Incline


Leg Extension 


50x15
100x12
120x12
150x12
180x12


Leg Press 


180x12
270x12
360x12


Hack Squats


90x12
140x10
180x8
230x8


Lying Leg Curl 


50x10
80x10
90x8
110x8


Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift 


135x10
185x10
225x10


Standing Single-Leg Curl 


20x10
30x10
40x10


Smith Machine Calf Raise 


50x12
90x12
110x10


Seated Calf Raise 


45x12
70x12
95x12


Treadmill as Cardio


22 minutes @ 2.0-2.9
MPH on 0.5-2.5 Inclines


----------



## PZT

2/15/2021




Eating:


2 scoops whey
140 g dry oats
4 whole eggs


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
50 g uncooked white rice
75 g cooked broccoli cuts


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
50 g uncooked white rice
75 g cooked broccoli cuts


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast
50 g uncooked white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets 


3 whole eggs
5 egg whites
3 slices organic whole grain bread
15 g pepper jack cheese




Calories: 2740
Macros: 268/273/60






Workout:


Arm/Trap/Ab/Cardio Day 




Treadmill as Warmup


8 minutes @ 2.0 MPH on 0.0 Incline




Dumbbell Shrug 


50x10
60x9
70x8
80x8
85x8


Straight Bar Cable Pushdown 


75x12
85x10
100x8
120x8
130x8


EZ Bar Lying Tricep Extension 


75x10
85x8
105x8


Reverse Grip Cable One Arm Pushdown 


20x8
30x8
40x8


Dumbbell Incline Curl 


20x10
25x8
30x8


Barbell Curl 


65x10
70x8
75x8


Machine Single Arm Preacher Curl 


30x8
35x8
40x8


Roman Chair Sit Up 


BWx20 


Crunch 


BWx20 


Reverse Crunch 


BWx17


Treadmill as Cardio


20 minutes @ 2.5-3.1 MPH on 1.5-3.5 Incline


----------



## PZT

2/16/2021




Eating:


2 scoops whey
3 whole eggs
1 c fat free milk
65 g fruity pebbles with marshmallows cereal 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
50 g dry white rice
70 g sweet peas 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
75 g cooked broccoli florets
135 g frozen season French fries 


175 g raw ground turkey breast
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets 


1 scoop whey


2 whole eggs
4 egg whites
100 g buttermilk waffles
30 g syrup
1 tbsp butter




Calories: 2790
Macros: 264/276/66






Workout:


Back/Rear Delts/Cardio Day




Treadmill as Warmup


5 minutes @ 2.0 MPH on 0.0 Incline


Dumbbell Pullover


30x10
40x9
55x8
65x8


Supinated MAG Grip Pulldown 


100x10
130x10
150x10


Barbell Row


135x6
185x6
225x6


Seated Single Arm Chest Supported Row Machine


30x8
50x8
70x8


Reverse Pec Deck


80x10
90x8
100x8


Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise


20x10
25x10
35x10


Low Back Raise on Roman Chair


BWx10
BW+20x10
BW+35x10


Partial ROM Deadlift


135x6
225x6
315x6


Treadmill as Cardio


minutes @ 2.5-2.6 MPH on 2.5-3.0 Inclines




Notes: got a few chest carbs in today. We have been having bad weather here lately, so no work. I’ve been craming in workouts just in case. Weight finally broke down into the 254s. Looking flat asf though probably down a bit on strength but may be due to really focusing on each rep. Only down 13 pounds in 14 weeks. Probably drop cals one more week and then reset maintenance and such.


----------



## DEADlifter

Now I want some fruity pebbles.


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> Now I want some fruity pebbles.



yeah been home with my boy three days straight and decided to join lol


----------



## PZT

2/17/2021




Eating:


2 scoops whey
4 whole eggs
1 c fat free milk
110 g dry oats


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
50 g dry white rice
70 g cooked sweet peas


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets 
15 g French fry dipping sauce 


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast
200 g cooked sweet Potato  no peel


3 egg whites
4 whole eggs
3 slices organic whole grain bead




Calories: 2750
Macros: 269/272/64


----------



## PZT

2/18/2021




Eating:


2 whole eggs
1 scoops whey
45 g dry oats
1 c fat free milk


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
50 g dry white rice
70 g cooked sweet peas


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets 


2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
45 g dry oats
1 c fat free milk


60 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets 
1 whole egg
2 tbsp soy sauce


2 whole eggs
1 scoop whey
1 c fat free milk
35 g dry oats




Calories: 2680
Macros: 273/273/48






Workout:


Chest/Shoulders/Trap/Abs/Cardio Day




Treadmill as Warm Up


6 minutes @ 2.0 MPH on 0.0 Incline


Barbell Incline Bench Press


95x13
135x10
185x8
205x6
225x6


Flat Machine Chest Press


120x10
140x8
170x6
190x6
210x6


Dumbbell Incline Fly 


25x10
35x8
40x8
45x8


Cable Flies


50x10
60x10
70x8


Smith Machine Shoulder Press


20x12
50x10
90x10
110x8


Standing Dumbbell Lateral Raise 


25x10
30x8
35x8
40x7


Cable One Arm Lateral 
Raise 


20x10
30x8
40x8


Dumbbell Shrug 


55x10
65x8
80x8
85x8


Roman Chair Sit up 


BWx25


Crunch 


BWx22


Reverse crunch 


BWx9


Treadmill as Cardio


23 minutes @ 2.6-3.2 MPH on 3.0-4.5 Inclines


----------



## PZT

2/19/2021




Eating:


2 whole eggs
1 scoops whey
45 g dry oats
1 c fat free milk


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey
50 g dry rice
75 g cooked broccoli cuts


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
50 g dry rice
75 g cooked broccoli cuts


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
50 g dry rice
75 g cooked broccoli cuts


230 g NY Strip Steak fat cut off
210 g cooked sweet potato no peel


2 scoops whey
25 g dry oats
100 g banana




Calories: 2805
Macros: 283/263/66






Workout:


Cardio




Treadmill


31 minutes @ 2.7-3.3 MPH on 2.5-7.0 Inclines


----------



## PZT

2/20/2021




Eating:


2 whole eggs
1 scoops whey
45 g dry oats
1 c fat free milk


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
50 g dry white rice


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
175 g cooked sweet potato no peel
25 g honey bbq sauce


2 scoops whey
75 g dry oats


220 g raw NY Strip fat cut off
200 g waffle cut sweet potato fries


2 chocolate rice cakes




Calories: 2705
Macros: 242/263/78






Workout:




Treadmill as Warmup


5 minutes @ 2.0 MPH on 0.0 Incline


Leg Extension 


60x15
100x12
130x12
160x12
190x12


Leg Press 


230x12
320x12
410x12
460x12


Hack Squats


100x12
150x10
200x8
250x8


Lying Leg Curl 


60x10
80x10
100x8
120x8


Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift 


155x10
195x10
235x10


Standing Single-Leg Curl 


30x10
40x10
50x10


Smith Machine Calf Raise 


60x12
90x10
120x10


Seated Calf Raise 


55x12
85x12
105x12


Treadmill as Cardio


20 minutes @ 2.7-3.1 MPH on 3.5-5.0 Incline


----------



## PZT

2/21/2021




Eating:


2 whole eggs
2 scoops whey
100 g dry oats


4 oz protein cookie


2 scoops whey


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
50 g dry white rice


170 g raw chicken tenderloin
40 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli cuts
2 tbsp salsa verde 


1 whole egg
5 egg whites


4 oz protein cookie




Calories: 2660
Macros: 258/268/61






Workout:


Arm/Trap/Ab/Cardio Day 




Treadmill as Warmup


7 minutes @ 2.0 MPH on 0.0 Incline


Dumbbell Shrug 


50x10
60x10
70x8
80x8
90x8


Straight Bar Cable Pushdown 


80x12
90x12
100x10
120x8
140x10


EZ Bar Lying Tricep Extension 


75x12
85x10
95x8
115x8


Reverse Grip Cable One Arm Pushdown 


15x8
25x8
35x8
45x8


Dumbbell Incline Curl 


5x12
10x12
25x8
35x8


Barbell Curl 


35x12
55x10
65x8
85x8


Machine Single Arm Preacher Curl 


20x8
30x8
40x8
50x8


Roman Chair Sit Up 


BWx35


Crunch 


BWx26


Reverse Crunch 


BWx11


Treadmill as Cardio


22 Minutes @ 2.8-3.0 MPH on 4.0-5.0 Incline




Notes: last few workouts have been good but from the storms the stores are scarce on certain foods so I’ve been making due with what I got or can get. Cals drop to 2600 next week. Was 252.4 at gym.


----------



## PZT

2/22/2021




Eating:


3 whole eggs
1 scoop grass feed whey
80 g dry oats


170 g raw chicken tenderloin
40 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli cuts


170 g raw chicken tenderloin
40 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli cuts


170 g raw chicken tenderloin
40 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli cuts


1 scoop grass feed whey
80 g dry oats


50 G protein bar


150 g tuna in water
15 g fat free mayonnaise 
30 g creamy honey peanut butter 




Calories: 2560
Macros: 256/265/54






Workout:


Back/Rear Delts/Cardio Day




Dumbbell Pullover


35x10
50x10
60x10
70x10


Supinated MAG Grip Pulldown 


100x10
120x10
140x10
160x10
170x10
190x8


Conventional Deadlift


2x315x1
365x1
405x1
495x1
550x0


Barbell Row


135x6
175x6
205x6
235x6


Seated Single Arm Chest Supported Row Machine


40x8
50x8
60x8
70x8
90x8


Reverse Pec Deck


50x10
70x10
90x10
110x10


Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise


10x10
20x10
30x10
40x10


Low Back Raise on Roman Chair

BWx10
BW+10x10
BW+25x10
BW+45x10


Treadmill as Cardio


20 minutes @ 2.8-3.0 MPH on 3.0-5.0 Inclines


----------



## DEADlifter

550x0?  Did you fail on it or not attempt?


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> 550x0?  Did you fail on it or not attempt?



failed for the third time in my life but was positive about. I’m 15 pounds lighter than the last time I tried it ,my legs were very sore to the touch & my lower back held up great. Just hamstrings were fried. Also technique was shit. I have a vid. Failed at same point as last time. This was first time pulling from the ground since November as well. So like three full months.


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> failed for the third time in my life but was positive about. I’m 15 pounds lighter than the last time I tried it ,my legs were very sore to the touch & my lower back held up great. Just hamstrings were fried. Also technique was shit. I have a vid. Failed at same point as last time. This was first time pulling from the ground since November as well. So like three full months.


----------



## DEADlifter

I was just curious.  That is more weight than I will ever put on a bar.  Be careful big guy.


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> I was just curious.  That is more weight than I will ever put on a bar.  Be careful big guy.



yeah this was just for fun but I did keep my perfect record with 495. I have never missed it lol. I don't think I will ever pull 600 unless I total commit to a proper training program and get everything healthy. I am still pretty hopeful of at least getting a 600 squat in wraps and a 400 touch and go bench. The bench is all defendant on my pecs and shoulders staying healthy enough to do it but really debating on if its worth it if I wanna continue lifting in my 40s. The 600 squat I just need to push towards, maybe this summer when some guys start prepping for a meet in august it will motivate me


----------



## Jin

PZT said:


> yeah this was just for fun but I did keep my perfect record with 495. I have never missed it lol. I don't think I will ever pull 600 unless I total commit to a proper training program and get everything healthy. I am still pretty hopeful of at least getting a 600 squat in wraps and a 400 touch and go bench. The bench is all defendant on my pecs and shoulders staying healthy enough to do it but really debating on if its worth it if I wanna continue lifting in my 40s. The 600 squat I just need to push towards, maybe this summer when some guys start prepping for a meet in august it will motivate me



No reason you can’t pull 600.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> No reason you can’t pull 600.



for sure. I just don’t know if I willing to train for it but sometimes I get motivate out of no where to do stuff. So who knows


----------



## permabulker

PZT said:


> 2/22/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 3 whole eggs
> 1 scoop grass feed whey
> 80 g dry oats
> 
> 
> 170 g raw chicken tenderloin
> 40 g dry white rice
> 75 g cooked broccoli cuts
> 
> 
> 170 g raw chicken tenderloin
> 40 g dry white rice
> 75 g cooked broccoli cuts
> 
> 
> 170 g raw chicken tenderloin
> 40 g dry white rice
> 75 g cooked broccoli cuts
> 
> 
> 1 scoop grass feed whey
> 80 g dry oats
> 
> 
> 50 G protein bar
> 
> 
> 150 g tuna in water
> 15 g fat free mayonnaise
> 30 g creamy honey peanut butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calories: 2560
> Macros: 256/265/54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> 
> Back/Rear Delts/Cardio Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbbell Pullover
> 
> 
> 35x10
> 50x10
> 60x10
> 70x10
> 
> 
> Supinated MAG Grip Pulldown
> 
> 
> 100x10
> 120x10
> 140x10
> 160x10
> 170x10
> 190x8
> 
> 
> Conventional Deadlift
> 
> 
> 2x315x1
> 365x1
> 405x1
> 495x1
> 550x0
> 
> 
> Barbell Row
> 
> 
> 135x6
> 175x6
> 205x6
> 235x6
> 
> 
> Seated Single Arm Chest Supported Row Machine
> 
> 
> 40x8
> 50x8
> 60x8
> 70x8
> 90x8
> 
> 
> Reverse Pec Deck
> 
> 
> 50x10
> 70x10
> 90x10
> 110x10
> 
> 
> Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise
> 
> 
> 10x10
> 20x10
> 30x10
> 40x10
> 
> 
> Low Back Raise on Roman Chair
> 
> BWx10
> BW+10x10
> BW+25x10
> BW+45x10
> 
> 
> Treadmill as Cardio
> 
> 
> 20 minutes @ 2.8-3.0 MPH on 3.0-5.0 Inclines




Hey man I have a pullover question as I am doing them too. When you get in your position. Do you lie completely on the bench like normal? Or do you do that awkward position on the ground and only on a small part of the side of the bench? I hope I’m explaining this well.... I lie myself completely on the bench because I struggle with the other position and I’m not sure if it’s still as effective...


----------



## PZT

permabulker said:


> Hey man I have a pullover question as I am doing them too. When you get in your position. Do you lie completely on the bench like normal? Or do you do that awkward position on the ground and only on a small part of the side of the bench? I hope I’m explaining this well.... I lie myself completely on the bench because I struggle with the other position and I’m not sure if it’s still as effective...



I have just recently started doing them across the bench. Feels like it hits the seratutus more. Cable and normal on a bench I get a better stretch in the last. We have a nautilus pullover machine to that I haven’t liked in the past but plan on trying it again when weight stalls on dB across the bench


----------



## PZT

permabulker said:


> Hey man I have a pullover question as I am doing them too. When you get in your position. Do you lie completely on the bench like normal? Or do you do that awkward position on the ground and only on a small part of the side of the bench? I hope I’m explaining this well.... I lie myself completely on the bench because I struggle with the other position and I’m not sure if it’s still as effective...


 
the ackwardness depends. Sometimes it feels more comfortable with my feet tucked under me and other sets I put them further out


----------



## permabulker

PZT said:


> I have just recently started doing them across the bench. Feels like it hits the seratutus more. Cable and normal on a bench I get a better stretch in the last. We have a nautilus pullover machine to that I haven’t liked in the past but plan on trying it again when weight stalls on dB across the bench



Yeah man I agree. its like I know it’s better. But it’s just such an awkward position and I don’t want to slip and look like an idiot/break my teeth. I will do it the safe way for now...just interesting to see how others go about doing things I always struggle with form, thanks!


----------



## Thewall

PZT said:


> yeah this was just for fun but I did keep my perfect record with 495. I have never missed it lol. I don't think I will ever pull 600 unless I total commit to a proper training program and get everything healthy. I am still pretty hopeful of at least getting a 600 squat in wraps and a 400 touch and go bench. The bench is all defendant on my pecs and shoulders staying healthy enough to do it but really debating on if its worth it if I wanna continue lifting in my 40s. The 600 squat I just need to push towards, maybe this summer when some guys start prepping for a meet in august it will motivate me



nice man. I have similar goals. You can definitely get that 600 pull in time. I know what you mean with everything staying healthy. It’s a hard balance between pushing and knowing when to back off, but I love the challenge.


----------



## PZT

permabulker said:


> Yeah man I agree. its like I know it’s better. But it’s just such an awkward position and I don’t want to slip and look like an idiot/break my teeth. I will do it the safe way for now...just interesting to see how others go about doing things I always struggle with form, thanks!



not saying ones better than the other but stay safe first


----------



## PZT

2/23/2021




Eating:


3 whole eggs
1 scoop grass feed whey
75 g dry oats


170 g raw chicken tenderloin
40 g dry white rice 


170 g raw chicken tenderloin
40 g dry white rice
25 g cooked broccoli florets
50 g cooked cut green beans


150 g tuna in water
40 g white rice
33 pistachios


1 scoop grass feed whey
75 g dry oats
3 whole eggs


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast
75 g cooked broccoli florets
50 g dry white rice




Calories: 2650
Macros: 261/263/61


----------



## PZT

PSA: Cheat Meals cometh!!!!!!


----------



## PZT

Thewall said:


> nice man. I have similar goals. You can definitely get that 600 pull in time. I know what you mean with everything staying healthy. It’s a hard balance between pushing and knowing when to back off, but I love the challenge.



just saw this post. Thanks for the encouraging words and following


----------



## PZT

2/24/2021




Eating:




Double Cheeseburger plain & dry w/ Pepper Jack Cheese
30 oz Dr Pepper


8 cookies and cream pop tarts


Double Cheeseburger plain w/ Mayo & Shredded Cheese


75 g chocolate cream pie 


2 strawberry milk shake pop tarts
2 c whole milk




Calories: 4925
Macros: 154/595/218






Workout:


Chest/Shoulder/Trap Day




Dumbbell Incline Press


70x12
80x10
90x8
(Drop Set)
100x3 / 70x7


Seated Machine Press


80x12
90x10
100x10
110x8
120x8+2 Forced Reps


Decline Barbell Bench Press


135x10
185x8
3x225x8


Rotary Incline Chest Machine


4x100x10


Cybex Plate Loaded Shoulder Press


4x50x10


Seated Side Delt Raise Machine


0x10
10x10
4x20x15


Cybex Lateral Raise


30x20
40x20
50x20
60x15


Dumbbell Shrug


55x20
60x15
65x10


Bradford Press


95x8
95x6




Notes: nice planned cheat day for my sanity. First double was not enough pre-workout. Also got to lift at a new gym. Different equipment. Felt weak. Going to readjust calories/macros a bit higher and start over. Obviously I have been thinking about pop tarts.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Wow, look at those macros! Hope it was fun


----------



## DEADlifter

When you said cheat meals were coming, you weren't kidding.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Wow, look at those macros! Hope it was fun



must needed some sugar because the burgers seemed like nothing bro but back on the grind so far today


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> When you said cheat meals were coming, you weren't kidding.



I actually went to sleep hungry too


----------



## ATLRigger

I think cheat meals r good for u every now and again, especially the way ur tracking and keeping it real


----------



## PZT

ATLRigger said:


> I think cheat meals r good for u every now and again, especially the way ur tracking and keeping it real



I usually don’t like doing it like this but I kinda needed a mental break too


----------



## PZT

2/25/2021




Eating:




1 scoop grass feed whey
60 g dry oats
3 whole eggs 


150 g tuna in water
40 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets 
1 apple cinnamon rice cake


1 scoop grass feed whey


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast
40 g dry white rice
75 g cooked cut green beans
1 apple cinnamon rice cake


150 g tuna in water
40 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets
1 chocolate rice cake


45 g raw chicken tenderloin 
40 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast 
3 whole eggs
3 egg whites
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets 
2 tbsp soy sauce 


50 g protein cookie


50 g protein bar


1 scoop grass feed whey




Calories: 2995
Macros: 287/310/63


----------



## Thewall

PZT said:


> 2/24/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Cheeseburger plain & dry w/ Pepper Jack Cheese
> 30 oz Dr Pepper
> 
> 
> 8 cookies and cream pop tarts
> 
> 
> Double Cheeseburger plain w/ Mayo & Shredded Cheese
> 
> 
> 75 g chocolate cream pie
> 
> 
> 2 strawberry milk shake pop tarts
> 2 c whole milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calories: 4925
> Macros: 154/595/218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> 
> Chest/Shoulder/Trap Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbbell Incline Press
> 
> 
> 70x12
> 80x10
> 90x8
> (Drop Set)
> 100x3 / 70x7
> 
> 
> Seated Machine Press
> 
> 
> 80x12
> 90x10
> 100x10
> 110x8
> 120x8+2 Forced Reps
> 
> 
> Decline Barbell Bench Press
> 
> 
> 135x10
> 185x8
> 3x225x8
> 
> 
> Rotary Incline Chest Machine
> 
> 
> 4x100x10
> 
> 
> Cybex Plate Loaded Shoulder Press
> 
> 
> 4x50x10
> 
> 
> Seated Side Delt Raise Machine
> 
> 
> 0x10
> 10x10
> 4x20x15
> 
> 
> Cybex Lateral Raise
> 
> 
> 30x20
> 40x20
> 50x20
> 60x15
> 
> 
> Dumbbell Shrug
> 
> 
> 55x20
> 60x15
> 65x10
> 
> 
> Bradford Press
> 
> 
> 95x8
> 95x6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes: nice planned cheat day for my sanity. First double was not enough pre-workout. Also got to lift at a new gym. Different equipment. Felt weak. Going to readjust calories/macros a bit higher and start over. Obviously I have been thinking about pop tarts.



nice. Love the pop tarts. I have one every night with dinner. I am in the bulking/maintenance phase right now. I have a feeling they will be cut out soon.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Every time I buy pop tarts my damn kids eat them before I even get one. :32 (3):


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Every time I buy pop tarts my damn kids eat them before I even get one. :32 (3):



Buy ones they don’t like


----------



## PZT

Thewall said:


> nice. Love the pop tarts. I have one every night with dinner. I am in the bulking/maintenance phase right now. I have a feeling they will be cut out soon.



idk why I didn’t eat more of them when I was concentrate on strength more


----------



## CJ

Did someone say Pop-Tarts!!!    :32 (19):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Did someone say Pop-Tarts!!!    :32 (19):



it was fabulous


----------



## PZT

2/26/2021




Eating:




1 scoop grass feed whey
60 g dry oats
3 whole eggs 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked cut green beans


150 g tuna in water
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli cuts


1 scoop whey


175 g raw chicken thigh white meat only
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked cut green beans


5 chocolate rice cakes


1 scoop grass feed whey
8 egg whites
1/4 c whole milk


175 g 93/7 ground beef
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets
2 whole eggs


25 g protein cookie




Calories: 3165
Macros: 302/319/69






Workout:


Leg Day




Treadmill as Warmup


5 minutes @ 2.0 MPH on 0.0 Incline


Lying Leg Curl


30x15
70x12
90x8
130x8
(Drop Set)
90x10 / 60x6 / 40x10 + 90x12 Partials


Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift


135x10
185x10
2x225x10


Leg Press


5x360x10
(Pause Rep Drop Set to TUT Reps)
360x10 / 180x17


Standing Single Leg Curl


3x30x10
35x8
40x8


Leg Extension


2x60x15
70x15
80x12
90x12


Smith Machine Calf Raise


3x100x12


Seated Calf Raise


80x12
80x10
80x12


Treadmill as Cardio


22 minutes @ 2.5-3.0 MPH on 2.5-4.0 Inclines




Notes: pretty legit workout. Wasn’t feeling tiny after the cheat day and upping calories yesterday on a rest day. Hoping to workout straight through the weekend and do 5 days a week here on out. I did 5 days last week too and felt good until I started this week too low on calories.


----------



## PZT

2/27/2021




Eating:




1 scoop grass feed whey
30 g dry oats
1 whole egg
5 egg whites 
100 g banana


175 g 93/7 ground beef
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli cuts


7 oz sirloin steak
Side Caesar salad
Crispy Brussel sprouts 
2 cheddar bay biscuits


2 scoops grass feed whey


108 oz bud light


2 beef street tacos
1 chicken street taco 




Calories: 3505
Macros: 224/240/103




Notes: took the woman out to eat and shopping for her birthday. Then strip club that night so eating was all fked.


----------



## permabulker

PZT said:


> 2/27/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 scoop grass feed whey
> 30 g dry oats
> 1 whole egg
> 5 egg whites
> 100 g banana
> 
> 
> 175 g 93/7 ground beef
> 50 g dry white rice
> 75 g cooked broccoli cuts
> 
> 
> 7 oz sirloin steak
> Side Caesar salad
> Crispy Brussel sprouts
> 2 cheddar bay biscuits
> 
> 
> 2 scoops grass feed whey
> 
> 
> 108 oz bud light
> 
> 
> 2 beef street tacos
> 1 chicken street taco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calories: 3505
> Macros: 224/240/103
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes: took the woman out to eat and shopping for her birthday. Then strip club that night so eating was all fked.



It’s funny how you say that’s a messed up day for you it’s still really good in my book. I struggle so much with all the boring protein foods. I barely manage a shake after the gym. Even on a bad day you are getting in steak salad and loads of meat. Did you go to a strip club with your wife?


----------



## ATLRigger

Where r u getting these ‘street’ tacos?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

How'd it go with the wife at the strip club?


----------



## PZT

permabulker said:


> It’s funny how you say that’s a messed up day for you it’s still really good in my book. I struggle so much with all the boring protein foods. I barely manage a shake after the gym. Even on a bad day you are getting in steak salad and loads of meat. Did you go to a strip club with your wife?



yea she likes tits and ass so happy birthday to her


----------



## PZT

ATLRigger said:


> Where r u getting these ‘street’ tacos?



by street I mean dog meat haha


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> How'd it go with the wife at the strip club?



horrible. There was another couple and 1 other chick that went with us. And it was more of the chicks idea. We went to a small town one so it wasn’t very nice. When I finally started to let loose the chicks decided they didn’t want to stay. Bishes are chooses with their hoes I guess. MFKERS DID GET ONE FKIN DANCE!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> horrible. There was another couple and 1 other chick that went with us. And it was more of the chicks idea. We went to a small town one so it wasn’t very nice. When I finally started to let loose the chicks decided they didn’t want to stay. Bishes are chooses with their hoes I guess. MFKERS DID GET ONE FKIN DANCE!!!



I have had good and bad experiences with the wife at strip clubs. If she's nervous and uptight it will suck. If she's in a good mood and especially if other friends are with us, it is fun.

Not sure what city you're in, but our clubs in New Orleans are pretty good.


----------



## Jin

You guys are crazy. The last place I’d take my wife on a date is her workplace. Work on your romance skills. Geez.


----------



## ATLRigger

CohibaRobusto said:


> I have had good and bad experiences with the wife at strip clubs. If she's nervous and uptight it will suck. If she's in a good mood and especially if other friends are with us, it is fun.
> 
> Not sure what city you're in, but our clubs in New Orleans are pretty good.


I love black strip clubs.  I imagine Norlins is filled with em ?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

ATLRigger said:


> I love black strip clubs.  I imagine Norlins is filled with em ?



Lots of strip clubs here, mainly white chicks though.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> I have had good and bad experiences with the wife at strip clubs. If she's nervous and uptight it will suck. If she's in a good mood and especially if other friends are with us, it is fun.
> 
> Not sure what city you're in, but our clubs in New Orleans are pretty good.



the group I was with was all shy people


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> You guys are crazy. The last place I’d take my wife on a date is her workplace. Work on your romance skills. Geez.



she was a horrible host btw


----------



## PZT

2/28/2021




Eating:




2 scoops grass feed whey
25 g dry oats
2 whole eggs
2 egg whites 
100 g banana
1 c whole milk


115 g Protein cookie


1 scoop grass feed whey
10 egg whites
25 g dry oats


175 g raw 93/7 ground turkey breast
50 g raw white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef
50 g raw white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets 


100 g 93/7 ground turkey breast
30 g 93/7 ground beef
1 whole egg
2 slices organic whole grain bread 




Calories: 2990
Macros: 262/268/88






Workout:


Back Day




Treadmill as Warmup 


5 minutes @ 2.2 MPH on 0.0 Incline


Dumbbell Pullover


45x10
55x10
65x10
75x11


Seated Supinated MAG Grip Cable Row


100x10
2x120x10
150x8
170x8
180x8


Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown

120x12
140x12
160x10
(Rest Pause)
180x8-4-2


Chest Supported Single Arm Row Machine


60x8
70x8
80x8
40x12


Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row


2x90x6
2x100x6
100x9


Low Back Raise on Hyper Extension


3xBW+25x10


Dumbbell Shrug


50x15
55x15
60x12 + 12 Partials


Rope Face Pulls


2x50x20


Reverse Pec Deck


2x50x31


Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises


3x20x15


Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug


2x90x15


Treadmill as Cardio


20 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on 2.5 Incline




Notes: Awesome work out especially being hungoverish. Also appetite at beginning of the day. Made a homemade porn again and could see some progress but mainly where I can improve. Middle back mass & always lower lat, trap mass, middle chest and of course upper chest. Arms and traps need more as well. But I did feel my lower body has really came up over the last 2-3 months. Weight on increased 5 lbs. from the two horrible days I had this week. Hoping to get a little more fat off before or vacation at the end of the month. Won’t be were I wanna be but will be closer for sure.


----------



## Jin

This guy makes porn so that he can evaluate his physique.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> This guy makes porn so that he can evaluate his physique.
> 
> View attachment 11583



woman asked me that very question lol


----------



## PZT

3/1/2021




Eating:




1 scoop grass feed whey
55 g dry oats
1 whole egg
4 egg whites 


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets 


175 g raw 93/7 ground turkey
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets 


150 g tuna in water
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets 


1 scoop whey
70 g dry oats


175 g raw chicken breast
50 g dry white rice
60 g cooked broccoli florets 
20 g roasted and salted almonds 


8 oz boost drink 




Calories: 2910
Macros: 255/312/64






Workout:


Chest & Tricep Day




Treadmill as Warmup


6 minutes @ 2.2 MPH on 0.0 Incline


Barbell Flat Bench Press


45x30
95x15
135x12
185x10
225x10
2x275x6
(Drop Set)
325x2 / 275x2 / 225x2


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press


80x12
90x10
100x8
50x14


Dumbbell Incline Fly


40x12
50x10
50x8


Flat Chest Press Machine


150x11
170x10
190x10
(Drop Set)
220x10 / 140x6 / 80x6


Long Rope Press-down


50x15
2x50x12


Wide Grip Press-down


3x100x15


EZ Bar Overhead Cable Extension


100x13
2x100x12


Treadmill as Cardio


20 minutes @ 2.7-2.9 MPH on 3.0-3.5 Inclines


----------



## PZT

3/2/2021




Eating:




2 scoops grass feed whey
80 g dry oats
10 g almonds 


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef
50 g dry white rice


175 g raw 93/7 ground turkey
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli florets 


175 g raw chicken breast
50 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli 


60 g whey


10 oz raw red potato peel eaten
50 g cooked broccoli 
60 g raw 93/7 ground turkey
100 g raw 93/7 ground beef


170 g raw chicken breast
75 g cooked broccoli 




Calories: 2935
Macros: 290/268/71




Notes: going to start timing carbs at certain points of the day, instead of steady between all meals starting tomorrow. Time to get more serious.


----------



## PZT

3/3/2021




Eating:




60 g grass feed whey
110 g dry oats


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef
10 oz uncooked red potato peel eaten
75 g cooked broccoli 


175 g raw 93/7 ground turkey
75 g cooked broccoli 
40 g dry oats


1 scoop grass feed whey
2 tbsp honey
125 g banana


170 g raw chicken breast
10 oz uncooked red potato peel eaten
75 g cooked broccoli


170 g raw chicken breast
150 g cooked broccoli 




Calories: 2820
Macros: 247/327/57






Workout:


Leg Day 




Treadmill as Warmup


5 minutes @ 2.3 MPH on 0.0 Incline


Lying Hamstring Curl


60x12
80x10
100x8
120x8
110x8 + 15-ISO-Hold + 15 Partials


High Box Squat


45x6
135x6
225x6
315x6
405x6
495x6


Leg Press


90x8
180x8
270x8
360x8
450x8
540x8
630x8
(Rest Pause)
360x17-7-5


Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift


3x205x10


Leg Extension


2x70x20+20 Partials


Standing Single Leg Curl


3x35x12


Smith Machine Calf Raise


110x12
2x110x10


Seated Calf Raise


90x12
90x10




Notes: pretty good workout.


----------



## PZT

3/4/2021




Eating:




60 g grass feed whey
110 g dry oats


170 g raw chicken breast
10 oz uncooked red potato peel eaten
75 g cooked broccoli 


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef
150 g cooked broccoli 


60 g grass feed whey


1 whole egg
8 egg whites


170 g raw chicken breast
150 g cooked broccoli 




Calories: 2040
Macros: 233/171/43


----------



## Thewall

Nice squats pzt


----------



## BrotherIron

Beastly box squats


----------



## PZT

3/5/2021




Eating:




60 g grass feed whey
110 g dry oats


170 g raw chicken breast
10 oz uncooked red potatoes peel eaten
75 g cooked broccoli 


170 g raw chicken breast
40 g dry oats
75 g cooked broccoli 


1 scoop grass feed whey
125 g banana
2 tbsp organic honey


6 egg whites
3 whole eggs
70 g dry oats


170 g raw chicken breast
125 g cooked broccoli 




Calories: 2690
Macros: 253/305/53






Workout:


Shoulder & Bicep Day




Treadmill as Warmup


5 minutes @ 2.4 MPH on 0.0 Incline


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


(Full ROM)
5x25
15x20
25x15
(Partials)
4x35X35


Reverse Pec Deck


50x35
2x40x35


Bradford Press


4x65x12


Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Partials


2x30x25
35x25
(Drop Set)
35x25 / 20x25 / 5x12 Full ROM w/ 2-count Squeezes 


Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals


2x25x10
35x10
(Rest Pause)
35x8-4-3


Rope Hammer Cable Curl


50x10
60x10
2x70x10
75x13 + 12 Partials


EZ Bar Cable Curl


50x12
60x12
70x13 + 35-count ISO-hold


Wide Grip Barbell Curl


65x12
65x10
(Cluster Set)
65x6-6-6-6


Treadmill as Cardio


20 minutes @ 3.0 MPH on 3.0 Incline




Notes: another good workout. Makes me want to get right back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## PZT

3/6/2021




Eating:




60 g grass feed whey
110 g dry oats


60 g grass feed whey
60 g dry oats


8 egg whites
1 whole egg
40 g oats


60 g whey
125 g banana
2 tbsp organic honey


170 g raw chicken breast
9 oz cooked red potatoes peel eaten
100 g cooked broccoli 


170 g raw chicken breast




Calories: 2545
Macros: 236/309/46






Workout:


Back Day




Treadmill as Warmup


5 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on 0.0 Incline


Seated Supinated MAG Grip Cable Row


2x140x10
140x9
2x140x8
140x10


Chest Supported Single Arm Machine Row


3x60x10
60x12


Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown


150x12
3x150x10


Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row


3x95x8
90x8
90x10


Cybex Pullover


20x15
40x15
60x15
80x12
90x8


Dumbbell Shrug


3x60x12


Behind the Neck Smith Machine Shrug


90x14
90x12
90x13


Rope Face Pull


55x20
55x25


Low Back Raise


3xBW+30x10




Notes: another good workout. Which was surprising cause I push mowed my property earlier in the day and felt like hell. But got some rest, then hit up the gym and glad I did. Can’t remember the last time I had this many good workouts in a row lol. Fingers cross for a chest day like these last 3 workouts haha.


----------



## PZT

3/7/2021




Eating:




60 g grass feed whey
80 g dry oats


170 g raw chicken breast
5 oz cooked red potatoes peel eaten
75 g cooked broccoli 


Fried chicken leg
Fried chicken wing
Fried chicken breast


60 g grass feed whey
60 g dry oats
1.5 c whole milk
125 g banana
1 tbsp honey


35 g Frosted Flakes
35 g Corn Pops
35 g granola
35 g capt crunch
3 bags mini muffins
3 c whole milk




Calories: 4005
Macros: 228/512/120


note: last minute birthday party for the woman threw my whole day off.


----------



## Jin

So, you took your woman to a breakfast cereal buffet for her bday? Kudos!


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> So, you took your woman to a breakfast cereal buffet for her bday? Kudos!



And KFC!!!  :32 (16):


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> And KFC!!!  :32 (16):



Straight up PIMP


----------



## PZT

3/8/2021


Eating:


60 g grass feed whey
110 g dry oats

170 g raw chicken breast
9 oz cooked red potatoes peel eaten
100 g cooked broccoli

170 g raw chicken breast
75 g cooked broccoli

80 g raw 93/7 ground turkey
80 g raw 98/2 ground turkey
1 whole egg
75 g broccoli 

170 g 93/7 ground turkey
75 g cooked broccoli 

170 g 98/2 ground turkey
75 g cooked broccoli


Calories:2060
Macros: 240/156/47


----------



## PZT

3/9/2021




Eating:




60 g grass feed whey
110 g dry oats


170 g raw 98/2 ground turkey
9 oz cooked red potatoes peel eaten
75 g cooked broccoli 


170 g raw 93/7 ground turkey
75 g cooked broccoli 
40 g dry oats


60 g grass feed whey
2 tbsp organic honey
125 g banana


175 g raw tilapia 
75 g cooked broccoli 
9 oz cooked res potatoes peel eaten


8 egg whites
1 whole egg




Calories: 2605
Macros: 241/306/45






Workout:


Chest & Tricep Day




Flat Chest Press Machine


100x10
130x10
160x8
190x12
200x11
210x11


Barbell Incline Spoto Press


165x8
175x8
185x8
195x8
205x8
215x6+2 Forced Reps


Slight Incline Smith Machine Press


50x25
70x20
100x12
(Drop Set)
150x12 / 100x6 / 50x7


Pec Deck


80x10+10 Partials
90x10+10 Partials
110x10+10 Partials+10-count loaded stretch


Long Rope Press-down


45x12
50x12
55x15
(Rest Pause)
65x18-5


Wide Grip Press-down


110x12
120x12
(Cluster Set)
140x6-6-6-6


EZ Bar Cable Overhead Extension


2x90x15
(Drop Set)
95x14 / 55x16


Reverse Single Arm Press-down


30x8
(Rest Pause)
30x9-5-3


Treadmill 


20 minutes @ 3.0 MPH on 4.0 Incline


----------



## PZT

3/10/2021




Eating:




60 g whey
110 g dry oats


175 g raw tilapia 
9 oz cooked red potatoes with peel
75 g cooked broccoli 


11 almonds 


175 g raw tilapia
75 g cooked broccoli 
40 g dry oats


2 tbsp organic honey
60 g whey
125 g banana


170 g raw chicken tenderloin
75 g cooked broccoli 
8 oz cooked red potato with peel


50 g whey




Calories: 2450
Macros: 244/293/37






Workout:


Leg Day




Lying Leg Curl


30x20
40x15
50x15
70x12
90x10
(Rest Pause)
60x14-6-5 + 13 Partials


SSB High Box Squats


151x6
241x6
331x6
421x6
511x6


Leg Press


3x500x15


Bulgarian Split Squats


3xBWx8


Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift


2x175x12


Leg Extension


2x50x20




Notes: The last set of squats really fked me up.


----------



## PZT

3/11/2021




Eating:




50 g whey
55 g dry oats


11 almonds


170 g raw chicken tenderloin
5 oz cooked red potato and peel
100 g cooked broccoli


11 almonds


170 g raw chicken tenderloin
100 g cooked broccoli 


11 almonds 


1 whole egg
8 egg whites


170 g raw tilapia 
140 g cooked broccoli 


110 g raw 98/2 ground turkey 
100 g raw chicken tenderloin
100 g cooked broccoli 




Calories: 1785
Macros: 245/101/41


----------



## PZT

3/12/2021




Eating:




50 g whey
55 g dry oats


1 oz almonds 


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
5 oz cooked red potatoes with peel
100 g broccoli 


170 g raw 98/2 ground turkey
20 g dry oats
100 g cooked broccoli 


2 tbsp organic honey
125 g banana
50 g whey


170 g raw 98/2 ground turkey
100 g cooked broccoli 


8 egg whites
1 whole egg




Calories: 2015
Macros: 249/173/37






Workout:


Shoulder & Bicep Day




Side Lateral Machine


50x35
60x35
70x35
80x35


Reverse Pec Deck


4x50x30


Ultra Wide Grip Barbell Overhead Press


65x12
3x75x12


Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral


20x8
25x8
30x8
35x8
(Drop Set)
40x20 / 25x14 / 15x12


Chest Supported Dumbbell Rear Delt Partials


4x30x25


Barbell Front Front Raise


35x10
45x10
2x55x10


Rope Hammer Cable Curl


55x12
60x12
65x12
80x12


Wide Grip Barbell Curl


3x65x12
(Rest Pause)
75x8-3-2


EZ Bar Cable Curl


55x12
60x15
70x12
(Drop Set)
80x8 / 60x9 / 40x12


EZ Bar Reverse Curl


3x45x20


----------



## PZT

3/13/2021



Eating:




50 g whey
60 g dry oats


50 g whey
45 g dry oats


Old timer cheese burger
French fries


4 whole eggs
5 egg whites


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
110 g cooked broccoli 


50 g whey
40 g creamy peanut butter




Calories: 3025
Macros: 265/198/128




Notes: more yard work, which is helping with a tan and cardio lol. I’m so fkin pale. Had a little cheat meal with the family.


----------



## PZT

3/14/2021




Eating:




50 g whey
65 g dry oats


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
7 oz cooked red potato peel eaten
75 g cooked broccoli 


2 tbsp organic honey
100 g banana
50 g whey


170 g raw hicken tenderloin 
110 g cooked sweet potato peel eaten
100 g cooked broccoli 


6 egg whites
2 whole eggs


5 oz raw New York Strip Steak
50 g cooked broccoli 




Calories: 1960
Macros: 226/191/33






Workout:


Back Day




Single Arm Chest Supported Row Machine


30x10
50x10
2x70x8
70x10


Supinated MAG Grip Seated Cable Row


3x160x10
(Rest Pause)
190x9-3-2


Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown


150x12
2x150x10


Close Neutral Grip Pulldown


140x9
160x8
180x8


Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row


2x90x10
(Rest Pause)
100x12-4-3


Partial Deadlifts


135x8
2x225x8
225x12


Dumbbell Shrugs


2x60x12+12 Partials
(Drop Set to Heavy Partials)
60x13 / 40x14 / 80x15 Partials


Rope Face Pull


40x15
2x50x15
55x20


Super Set:
Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug / Rope Straight Arm Pulldown


90x14 / 50x20
90x15 / 50x15


Treadmill


20 minutes @ 2.2-3.0 MPH on 2.0-4.0 Inclines




Notes: pretty good workout. I think my back day is one I look forward to most. Well basically everything but chest lol. Energy is weird since changing things up. Seems like the food choices on my good days must be exactly what I need. Cause I can’t remember when I was younger eating this few of calories and not be hungry.
Still a bunch of weird fat in my abdomen and chest but changes are happening. Woman says I don’t look skinny  it she said it’s seems like I’m just eating all the time. Kinda having fun with the eating/lifting to look better stuff lol.


----------



## PZT

3/15/2021




Eating:




50 g whey
50 g dry oats


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
4 oz cooked red potato with peel
100 g cooked broccoli 


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
25 g dry oats
100 g cooked broccoli 
1/2 oz almonds 


2 tbsp organic honey
100 g banana
50 g whey


170 g 98/2 ground turkey
75 g cooked broccoli 
130 g cooked sweet potato with peel


5 oz cooked New York Strip Steak




Calories: 2120
Macros: 246/189/42






Workout:


Chest & Tricep Day




Slight Incline Smith Machine Press


0x15
50x12
90x10
140x8
4x160x10
190x8+2 Forces Reps


Decline Barbell Press


95x25
135x20
185x15
205x10
225x10
(Drop Set)
245x11 / 185x9 / 135x7


Machine Flat Press


180x12
190x12
200x12
220x10


Incline Dumbbell Fly


40x12
40x10
45x10


V-Bar Press-down


55x12
65x12
75x12
85x12
(Rest Pause)
95x12-5-3


Wide Grip Press-down


110x12
110x11
110x10
110x10


Straight Bar Overhead Cable Extensions


4x95x15


Single Rope Press-down


4x25x8


Treadmill


20 minutes @ 2.8-3.0 MPH on 5.0 Incline




Notes: best chest workout in awhile. Think I’ve got some exercises now that I can push on and not hurt while doing it.  Never mentioned any of my supplements but thought I’d add that usually if a meal doesn’t have broccoli I’ll use a fiber supplement. I also really need to change my morning meal. Just know that’d see better results with eating eggs or even a lean meat first thing in the morning. Also got curious and measured my quad. 27.5”. I think I use to have 28-29 inches long ago but not sure. Also, I did check, my penor still short :’( hahaha


----------



## DEADlifter

PZT said:


> 3/15/2021
> 
> Also, I did check, my penor still short :’( hahaha



Have you considered adding cock push-ups to your training?


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> Have you considered adding cock push-ups to your training?



Have you used this training method? Don't lie


----------



## DEADlifter

I have never successfully performed one.  Not from lack of trying, though.  :32 (20):


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> I have never successfully performed one.  Not from lack of trying, though.  :32 (20):



youll get that PR soon enough, mayne


----------



## PZT

3/16/2021




Eating:




50 g whey
40 g dry oats


170 g raw chicken tenderloin
100 g cooked broccoli 
3 oz cooked red potatoes with skin


170 g raw chicken tenderloin
100 g cooked broccoli 
1 oz almonds 


170 g raw 98/2 ground turkey
100 g cooked broccoli 
100 g avocado


70 g cooked New York Strip Steak
5 egg whites


110 g 98/2 ground turkey 
1 duck egg


75 g chocolate cream pie
1 c whole milk




Calories: 2250
Macros: 247/120/84




Notes: broke and ate pie. Head start on height card day I guess lol.


----------



## PZT

3/17/2021




Eating:




50 g whey
150 g dry oats


2 mini 3 Musketeer bars
1 mini Snickers bar
1 mini Butter finger bar
1 mini Crunch bar
1 mini Milky Way


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli 


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
10 oz uncooked red potato with peel
75 g cooked broccoli 


3 tbsp organic honey
100 g banana
50 g whey


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g dry white rice


3 duck eggs
2 egg whites




Calories: 3195
Macros: 254/429/53




Notes: going to need add some fats to that breakfast on my next high carb day. Had the shakes after the dump I guess. Candy fixed me up though lol.






Workout:


Leg Day




Lying Leg Curl


50x12
60x10
70x8
80x8
90x8
100x8
(Drop Set)
110x8 / 60x10 + 30-count ISO-Hold


High Box Squat


135x8
225x8
315x8
(Added Belt)
405x8
495x8
585x1
(Added Wraps)
655x1 PR (VID)


Leg Press


200x20
7x230x20


Belt-less Conventional Deadlifts


2x165x12
365x2
385x1
405x1
495x1


Bulgarian Split Squat


3xBWx10


Pull Throughs


3x60x10


Leg Extension


3x100x10




Notes: I wub carbs! Helluva day, almost died but it’s ok lol. The deadlift really surprised me though. Watch a 155 kid pull 385 so had to try something.


[video]https://youtube.com/shorts/CcZYJBwHYWI[/video]


----------



## Thewall

Nice bro. Way to get after it. That’s some good weight


----------



## PZT

3/18/2021




Eating:




60 g grass feed whey
45 g dry oats


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked broccoli 
30 g dry oats


1 oz almonds 


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked broccoli 


170 g chicken tenderloin 
40 g honey bbq sauce
50 g cooked broccoli 


60 g grass feed whey


40 g fajita beef
75 g fajita chicken
1.5 oz shrimp
100 g sautéed onions
30 g sour cream
30 g guacamole
1 duck egg
1 whole egg 




Calories: 2115
Macros: 239/138/64


----------



## Jin

Never mix duck eggs and regular eggs. 

You’re going to go off a Cliff.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Insane leg workout man. 

I would be happy if I could do 400 on deadlift or squat.

Pull Throughs are for glutes?


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> Insane leg workout man.
> 
> I would be happy if I could do 400 on deadlift or squat.
> 
> Pull Throughs are for glutes?



yes the way I do them is primary for glutes but you can do them to hit hamstrings more aswell


----------



## PZT

3/19/2021




Eating:




60 g grass feed whey
75 g dry oats


170 g raw chicken tenderloin
100 g cooked broccoli 
5 oz red potato with peel


170 g raw 99/1 ground turkey 
100 g cooked broccoli 
1/2 oz almonds


3 tbsp organic honey
60 g grass feed whey


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
5 oz red potato with peel


170 g raw top sirloin steak




Calories: 2045
Macros: 232/190/43






Workout:


Shoulder & Biceps Workout




Side Lateral Machine


40x30
60x30
80x30
90x30
100x30
120x30


Reverse Pec Deck


70x30
3x70x25


Machine Shoulder Press


40x25
55x20
70x15
85x13
115x11
160x10


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


5x25x12


Chest Supported Dumbbell Rear Delt Raises


3x20x12
(Drop Set)
25x20 / 15x12


Barbell Front Raise


3x35x12


Dumbbell Hammer Curl


3x25x12


Wide Grip Barbell Curl


75x12
75x10
75x12
75x10


EZ Bar Cable Curl


3x55x12
60x12
65x10


EZ Bar Reverse Curl


3x45x12
55x12


Treadmill


20 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on 6.0 Incline




Notes: weird workout. Sick pumps, no sweat really until 10 minutes into cardio. Moved at same pace if not faster than normal on lifting, so idk.


----------



## German89

are you eating the chicken raw or just weighing it in raw?


----------



## PZT

German89 said:


> are you eating the chicken raw or just weighing it in raw?



Weighing haha.


----------



## German89

PZT said:


> Weighing haha.



I mean if you want to eat raw chicken that's okay most would say it's not good for you but... I'm still here.


----------



## PZT

German89 said:


> I mean if you want to eat raw chicken that's okay most would say it's not good for you but... I'm still here.



fo realz? I don’t think I could do it


----------



## Jin

It’s a thing here. No too mainstream but also not hard to find. I’d say almost all Japanese eat raw egg.


----------



## TODAY

Jin said:


> It’s a thing here. No too mainstream but also not hard to find. I’d say almost all Japanese eat raw egg.
> 
> View attachment 11685


This is easily the most upsetting image I've seen all day.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> It’s a thing here. No too mainstream but also not hard to find. I’d say almost all Japanese eat raw egg.
> 
> View attachment 11685



ive been to a fancy place before and ate steak served like that


----------



## PZT

3/20/2021




Eating:




60 g grass feed whey
45 g dry oats


60 g grass feed whey
30 g dry oats


Double 6 oz Cheese Burger 
Large Homemade Fries


60 g grass feed whey


170 g raw 99/1 ground turkey
30 g French fry dipping sauce


170 g raw chicken tenderloin
3/4 oz honey mustard 




Calories: 2355
Macros: 238/155/89




Notes: more yard work. I hate it. Got sun burned. Also had a visit with a family friend on hospice so that put a damper on the day. Meals way off. Wanted to really cheat hard but still kinda stayed with in macros planned for the day besides the fat intake being like double lol. Tomorrow is supposed to be a high day so idk what I’ll do. Planned on 2 low days after that and a cheat meal Wednesday. Then a low fat followed by no tracking or lifting for 4 days while I’m on vacation. With the intention to really crack down when I get back and hopefully be pretty lean by Memorial Day.


----------



## PZT

3/21/2021




Eating:




60 g grass feed whey
75 g dry oats


60 g grass feed whey
3 tbsp organic honey


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
35 g dry oats


100 g protein bar


30 g cooked 93/7 ground beef
130 g raw chicken tenderloin 
120 g raw 99/1 ground turkey 
50 g cooked corn
50 g cooked broccoli 


8 egg whites
1 whole egg




Calories: 2020
Macros: 243/188/38






Workout:


Back Day




Rope Face Pulls


40x30
45x20
50x20


Single Arm Chest Supported Row Machine


2x70x12
70x10


Supinated MAG Grip Cable Row


170x12
2x170x10


Wide Grip Pull-down


170x11
170x9
(Drop Set)
170x8 / 90x10 with 2-count Squeezes


Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row


100x12
100x10
100x9


Long Rope Straight Arm Pull-down


3x40x15
2x45x12
50x10
55x12


Dumbbell Shrugs


80x12
2x80x10


Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug


90x13
90x12
90x10
2x90x9


Roman Chair Low Back Raise


BW+35x12
BW+35x11
BW+35x9
BW+35x8


Treadmill 


20 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on 6.5 Incline




Notes: damn good workout, super focus. Hardly any sweat again. Just 2 more workouts and vacation starts. A funeral may effect that but idk.


----------



## PZT

3/22/2021




Eating:




60 g grass feed whey
75 g dry oats


170 g chicken tenderloin
5 oz uncooked red potato & peel
100 g cooked broccoli 


120 g cooked 93/7 ground beef
100 g cooked broccoli 


60 g grass feed whey
3 tbsp organic honey


170 g raw chicken tenderloin
5 oz uncooked red potato and skin
100 g cooked broccoli 


70 g grass feed whey




Calories: 2005
Macros: 225/210/27






Workout:


Chest & Tricep Day




Barbell Flat Bench


45x20
135x15
185x12
225x10
275x8
315x3
(Rest Pause)
225x15-4-2


Dumbbell Incline Press


80x12
90x10
100x8


Slight Incline Dumbbell Fly


3x40x12


Super Set:
Flat Machine Press / High Cable Fly


100x15 / 50x15
150x10 / 70x10
170x8 / 70x8


Rope Press-down


50x12
3x60x12


EZ Bar Press-down


100x12
110x12
110x10


EZ Bar Overhead Cable Extension


80x15
90x15
100x15


Dumbbell Skull-crusher


30x12
2x30x11


Treadmill 


20 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on 7.0 Incline




Notes: pretty decent workout. Was actually sweating today. Weight was down to 252.6 post workout but also feeling a little backed up so probably at my lightest in reality since starting to come down. Gonna go super low tomorrow then do a high day with a cheat meal as well.


----------



## Thewall

Nice bro. Those calories are low, what is your maintenance calories at. Good idea with upping your carbs (calories) every couple days or so to keep that metabolism up.


----------



## PZT

Thewall said:


> Nice bro. Those calories are low, what is your maintenance calories at. Good idea with upping your carbs (calories) every couple days or so to keep that metabolism up.


 
yeah no idea how I’m going this low on calories. When I was younger I’d never go below like 2700 but also would lift 2-3 hours a day 7 days a week. Idk if it’s cause I’m getting older or what. Maintenance has been hard to establish.


----------



## Thewall

PZT said:


> yeah no idea how I’m going this low on calories. When I was younger I’d never go below like 2700 but also would lift 2-3 hours a day 7 days a week. Idk if it’s cause I’m getting older or what. Maintenance has been hard to establish.



I hear ya. How much cardio are you doing. Have you tried to up that to burn more calories so you don’t have to go so low calorie wise. Your workouts have been looking good. Has your strength taken a hit at all?


----------



## permabulker

Jin said:


> It’s a thing here. No too mainstream but also not hard to find. I’d say almost all Japanese eat raw egg.
> 
> this is the most disturbing food I have ever seen. I literally burn my chicken I’m so OCD about getting sick from it. If I didn’t like you so much I’d bad rep you just for posting this hahahaha
> 
> seriously though how is it healthy to eat raw chicken?
> 
> woops that quoted wrong. Obviously replying to Jins chicken abomination


----------



## PZT

Thewall said:


> I hear ya. How much cardio are you doing. Have you tried to up that to burn more calories so you don’t have to go so low calorie wise. Your workouts have been looking good. Has your strength taken a hit at all?



3 sessions at 20 minutes a week post workout. I would like to start doing more sessions and separate from my workouts but need to be extra motivated to work around the family duties. Which pretty much means Id need to do it at like 5 in the morning. I would much rather put more work in and eat more. Strength seems fine, maybe a little down. I train around inquiries so much its a hard gauge but my endurance/ recovery time has like doubled. When I get back from vacation I will push the peddle down a little more. Memorial day is my next kind of deadline to get even leaner


----------



## PZT

3/23/2021




Eating:




70 g grass feed whey
1 oz almonds 


120 g cooked 93/7 ground beef
120 g cooked broccoli 
40 g cooked corn


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
120 g cooked broccoli 
40 g cooked corn


60 g whey


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
40 g avocado 


3 whole eggs
3 egg whites
30 g shredded cheese




Calories: 1750
Macros: 235/62/61




Notes: think I’ve stumbled into something is working. May try to be more aware of my Eatin on vacation.  Big carbs tomorrow and hopefully a good leg day.


----------



## PZT

3/24/2021




Eating:




50 g whey
150 g dry oats
25 g creamy peanut butter


Triple Cheeseburger


20 oz Gatorade


6 tbsp organic honey
50 g whey


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g dry white rice


6 whole eggs
80 g dry oats




Calories: 3725
Macros: 234/351/153






Workout:


Leg Day




Lying Leg Curl


3x70x10
2x70x8


Squats


45x12
135x9
225x7
315x2
(Added Belt)
405x1
495x1


Leg Press 1.5s


90x8
180x8
270x8
360x8


Conventional Deadlifts


225x5
315x5
405x3
(Added Belt)
495x3 (VID)


Walking Lunges


3xBWx8


Pull Throughs


3x75x8


Leg Extension


60x10
70x10
80x10
90x10




Notes: 249.6 lbs. mid workout, lowest so far. After the big oats meal and burger. So obviously low days are low enough but not so low that I feel weak. Almost down 20 pounds but still squating 495 and deadlifts feel better. Also prefatigued, so good all around. Pretty sure I had 5 Reps on deads if I would have chalked up. Would have been an all time PR. Best it’s felt since I messed up my SI in August.


----------



## PZT

3/25/2021




Eating:




50 g whey
100 g dry oats


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
75 g dry oats


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
50 g dry oats


50 g whey


300 g chicken fried rice


250 g sweet potato fries
45 g French fry dipping sauce


50 g whey




Calories: 2795
Macros: 239/322/65


----------



## quackattack

I don't know how you do heavy deads and heavy squats in the same workout.  I wouldn't be able to walk out of the gym after your last workout.


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> I don't know how you do heavy deads and heavy squats in the same workout.  I wouldn't be able to walk out of the gym after your last workout.



for some reason I have my strongest pulls doing them unplanned or prefatigued. Like even last in a back workout feels better than starting with them. I think I focus too much on technique or something and being warmed up well helps.


----------



## PZT

Also I am heading on vacation right now and my hamstrings and glutes are fked lol


----------



## PZT

First day down. Haven’t been too ridiculous on eating but enjoying myself.


----------



## PZT

Ate a little more yesterday


----------



## permabulker

PZT said:


> Ate a little more yesterday



you are on holiday that’s what holidays are for.


----------



## PZT

permabulker said:


> you are on holiday that’s what holidays are for.



we just did paddle boats. Quads were screaming


----------



## permabulker

PZT said:


> we just did paddle boats. Quads were screaming



hahahah paddle that cake away!


----------



## Jin

PZT said:


> we just did paddle boats. Quads were screaming



I ****ing hate paddle boats.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> I ****ing hate paddle boats.



MFKERS acting like just cause I workout I should be able to paddle their fat asses around for 30 minutes without stopping.

but anyways getting in some extra munchies before right back into it tomorrow. Probably not back in gym till Wednesday but clean eating tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Jin

PZT said:


> MFKERS acting like just cause I workout I should be able to paddle their fat asses around for 30 minutes without stopping.
> 
> but anyways getting in some extra munchies before right back into it tomorrow. Probably not back in gym till Wednesday but clean eating tomorrow for sure.



Same with moving friends out of their houses. 

“what’s the point of all that muscle if you can’t lift heavy things？”

”Do you know how sore I am? You’re lucky I even showed up. It’s a rest day”.


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> MFKERS acting like just cause I workout I should be able to paddle their fat asses around for 30 minutes without stopping.



Wife signed us up for a family railroad tracks go-cart tour. Old abandoned railroad line, they retrofitted go carts to ride the rails, powered by foot pedalling.

End of the ride, I'm drenched in sweat, family is nice and relaxed. Those fukkers!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> Wife signed us up for a family railroad tracks go-cart tour. Old abandoned railroad line, they retrofitted go carts to ride the rails, powered by foot pedalling.
> 
> End of the ride, I'm drenched in sweat, family is nice and relaxed. Those fukkers!!!  :32 (18):



That actually sounds fun. For your family.


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> That actually sounds fun. For your family.



I had a blast. We'd stop for a bit, create some room between us and the car in front of us, then....... 3.....2.....1.....GO!!!!!!


----------



## Jin

CJ275 said:


> I had a blast. We'd stop for a bit, create some room between us and the car in front of us, then....... 3.....2.....1.....GO!!!!!!



you got any pics of the rig you were on? Curious.


----------



## CJ

Jin said:


> you got any pics of the rig you were on? Curious.



I do not, but here's the website of the place. There's pics on there....

https://www.railexplorers.net/


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> I do not, but here's the website of the place. There's pics on there....
> 
> https://www.railexplorers.net/



That looks badass


----------



## PZT

3/30/2021




Eating:




60 g whey
3/4 oz peanuts


170 g raw chicken breast
100 g corn
8 almonds


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g corn
1/2 oz peanuts


60 g whey
20 g peanut butter


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked broccoli 


1 whole egg
8 egg whites
20 g shredded cheese




Calories: 1760
Macros: 262/50/60




Notes: will add some carbs in tomorrow. Can wait to get back in the gym!


----------



## PZT

3/31/2021




Eating:




55 g whey
75 g dry oats


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked broccoli 


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked broccoli 
1 oz peanuts


55 g whey
3 tbsp organic honey


170 g raw chicken breast
150 g cooked broccoli 
40 g dry oats


55 g whey
20 g peanut butter




Calories: 2145
Macros: 264/176/45






Workout:


Shoulders & Biceps




Seated Side Lateral Machine 


50x25
80x25
2x110x25
110x25 + Manual Resistance Added to Last Negative of Last Rep


Reverse Pec Deck


50x12
2x80x25
(Rest Pause)
100x11-5-3


Machine Shoulder Press


70x10
2x100x12
115x12 + 12 Partials


Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral Raise


30x15
30x12
(Drop Set)
30x10 / 20x6 / 10x5


Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise


30x15
30x12
30x10


EZ Bar Reverse Curl


45x10
60x13
60x12
60x11


Wide Grip Barbell Curl


35x8
90x9
(Rest Pause)
90x6-3-2


EZ Bar Cable Curl



70x12
(Drop Set)
70x15 / 50x8 / 30x8


Rope Hammer Cable Curl


3x75x15




Notes: shoulders felt awesome and I felt big but there was an obvious drop off going into biceps. I will add in at least 25 more grams carbs next shoulder/bicep day. Decide to add the oats in post workout but wasn’t planned. I will most definitely add more carbs than I had planned for my back day. One thing I did notice was my abdomen seemed less watery post workout. Really enjoying the process. Don’t feel like I’m missing a beat due to vacation. Forgot to weigh myself.


----------



## PZT

4/1/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
15 g peanut butter


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked broccoli 
1 oz peanuts


170 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked broccoli 
1/2 oz peanuts


45 g whey
20 g peanut butter
1/4 c blueberries


175 g raw chicken breast
150 g cooked broccoli 
20 g soy sauce


1 whole egg
7 egg whites
25 g shredded cheese




Calories: 1705
Macros: 236/49/61


----------



## PZT

4/1/2021 Notes: woke up after this day tighter every where. Can see more separation between shoulders and triceps & first row/ second row of Abs. Really made my waist look smaller and shoulders bubbly. Today was a planned medium carb day / low fat day for my back workout, which I plan on doing for my chest/Tricep day as well. If I get through the whole workout with out losing energy half way through I will bring the carbs down for these days. I also decide to take in a little more fat on these days. If I don’t wake up fuller and just as tight in the morning I reduce the fat intake again but I think it will help. Saturday I’m going to see my dad and then my grandparents with my son so I’m sure I will have some little cheat actions but I don’t plan on going crazy. I will also take some shakes and chicken with me for atleast 2-3 meals and have one before I leave. Which would leave me like 2 possible mini cheat meals or just eating out clean and then 1-2 meals back on track once I get home before bed. Will try my hardest to keep carbs/fats in check and get adequate protein. Will have to mow on Sunday and do chest and triceps so that’ll be interesting. Then a planned high carb day on Monday with potentially a hard leg day. Liking the progress I’m making and loving getting to the gym. Just tripped on some of my supps...

turmeric
vitamin c
adding D3
magnesium glycenate 
fish oil 3-6-9

Going to get a new intra and some dextrose. Been taking ghost intra and the honey post workout. Think I’ll get some of Hosstiles intra today.

Hope every one has a Happy Easter. Thanks for following.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Wow I thought Muscle Feast PRE was expensive!

About Vitamin D3 + Vitamin K2
https://drlaraweightloss.com/2020/11/why-should-i-take-vitamin-d3-with-vitamin-k2/


----------



## PZT

4/2/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
115 g dry oats
1/4 oz peanuts


175 g raw chicken breast
65 g raw white rice
75 g cooked broccoli 
1/2 tbsp olive oil


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
75 g cooked broccoli 
40 g dry oats
1/2 oz Almonds


45 g whey
5 tbsp organic honey


175 g raw chicken breast
65 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli 


1 whole egg
8 egg whites




Calories: 2660
Macros: 249/320/48






Workout:


Back Day




Long Rope Straight Arm Pull-down


40x25
45x20
50x15
55x12
60x12


Supinated MAG Grip Seated Cable Row


130x8
2x180x12
180x10


Single Arm Supported Row Machine


2x70x10
40x15


Short Rope Pull-down


50x25
60x20
70x15
80x10
80x8


Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row


105x12
105x11
105x9


Tri-set:
Close Grip Smith Machine Shrug / Wide Grip Smith Machine Shrug / Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug


70x12 / 70x12 / 70x12
70x12 / 70x12 / 70x11
70x12 / 70x11 / 70x9


Low Back Hyper-extension on Roman Chair


BWx18
2xBWx14


Stair Master


5 minutes @ Level 1
5 minutes @ Level 2
2 minutes @ Level 3


Treadmill


8 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on 8.0 Incline




Notes: don’t think carbs was the problem. I’m usually a stronger as the workout goes on guy but lately my intensity at the start of a workout has been great. So like today I killed lats but by the time I got to upper back stuff I was dragging. I will move upper back to the start of the workout with heavier weights and then drop weight on my lat exercises.
Trap triset was decent. I’m try it next workout in reverse. We got better equipment for lower back. Really hit good. Used stair master for the first time... you gotta really hate yourself to stay on that fkin thing. Nice cake pump doh.
Body weight post workout 250.2 lbs., actually read 249.2 the first try which is lower than my last workout before vacation lol.


----------



## PZT

4/3/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
1 tbsp olive oil


175 g chicken tenderloin


Double Bacon cheeseburger 
French fries
4 ketchup


2 hard tacos
3 chocolate chip cookies


45 g whey


45 g whey




Calories: 3270
Macros: 229/226/161




Notes: bad eating day, good life day. Seem my dad for first time in 7 years and my son met him for the first time. Did some fishing. Then time with my grand parents. Grandma made awesome tacos and cookies. Only regret the French fries hahaha.


----------



## PZT

4/4/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
1 tbsp Olive oil


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
50 g broccoli 
185 g cooked sweet potato and peel


45 g whey
40 g rice cakes


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
60 g honey bbq sauce
235 g cooked sweet potato and peel


32 oz Gatorade


45 g whey
6 tbsp honey


3 Whole eggs
4 Egg whites
95 g dry white rice
20 g spinach
30 g shredded cheese




Calories: 3055
Macros: 238/430/46






Workout:


Chest & Triceps




Flat Barbell Bench Press


(Touch & Go)
135x20
185x15
225x10
(Paused)
4x265x2
(Touch & Go)
265x8


Dumbbell Incline Press


3x85x12


Flat Machine Press


210x12
210x10
(Drop Set)
210x8 / 130x6 / 80x5


High Incline Pronated Grip Dumbbell Fly


2x10x15


High Cable Fly


45x12
50x12
(Rest Pause)
60x10-4-3 + 20-Count Loaded Stretch


Short Rope Press-down


3x55x12
55x10


Wide Grip Press-down


110x12
3x110x10


EZ Bar Overhead Cable Extension


95x20
110x12
110x14


DB Skull Crusher


35x8
30x8
25x9


Stair Master


5 minutes @ Level 2
5 minutes @ Level 3
2 minutes @ Level 4


Treadmill


8 minutes @ 2.5 MPH @ 8.5 Incline




Notes: eating was winged a bit due to making sure I fight of a sinus infection I felt coming and also not being able to mow the yard due to family stuff. Made sure I got up and had a shake early and did some chores around house then got in a whole meal with the intention to mow after. Sinus started giving me hell. Tried to take a nap but woman sucked and ****ed me. Which I really needed and probably why I was getting really wound up the past few days. Then finally got like an hour nap and felt much better. Got another shake meal in and yard done. Took in some extra aminos and a whole meal before showering. 


Chest went better than expected. Triceps felt incredible. Think I’ll just do 3 Tricep exercises next workout. Stair Master sucks but it gets me fkin working. Not the best idea though after push mowing for 2 hours and leg day tomorrow lol.


Tomorrow will be another high carb day. Tuesday is a rest day but first 2 meals will have some carbs and same for shoulders/biceps on Wednesday but some pre, post & post meal carbs as well. Thursday will be no direct carbs and then a medium day Friday for back. Saturday I’ll mow then taking the family to a Moto-X Circus so I imagine I’ll have a cheat meal then but the rest of the day I’ll treat it as if it’s zero carb. The medium day next Sunday for chest/ triceps again. Decent week back. 3 weeks till Memorial Day!


----------



## PZT

4/5/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
150 g dry oats


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
95 g dry white rice
50 g cooked broccoli 
1/2 tbsp olive oil


175 g raw 93/7 ground turkey
50 g cooked broccoli 
75 g dry oats
20 pistachios


45 g whey
6 tbsp honey


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
50 g cooked broccoli 
95 g dry white rice


45 g whey
1/2 tbsp olive oil




Calories:
Macros: 254/433/56






Workout:


Leg Day




Lying Leg Curl


50x8
70x8
80x8
90x8
100x8
(Drop Set)
110x10/70x7/40x7


Parallel SSB Box Squats


151x6
201x6
241x6
291x6
381x3
471x1 (VID)


Leg Press


90x8
270x8
450x8
540x8
(Rest Pause)
360x45-15-10


Conventional Deadlift


225x1
315x1
4x420x2
420x10 (VID)


Leg Extension


3x50x15




Notes: saw the start of the vertical split in the top of the third row of Abs today. I mean I had to flex and pull the skin down at the same time but it’s coming in haha.


This workout will haunt me. Guy I’m helping a bit and started lifting with me twice a week really pushed me. There is no substitute for a training partner like this. Took leg press too far having deads planned after that. Never again. I wanted to quit deads after one double. Then surprised myself with the rep out set. 

[video]https://youtube.com/shorts/SrpdC7zDZF8?feature=share[/video]

[video]https://youtube.com/shorts/j71IksXoplA?feature=share[/video]


----------



## PZT

Calories: 3235


----------



## Jin

PZT said:


> Calories: 3235



All burned in one deadlifting set. Good work.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> All burned in one deadlifting set. Good work.



felt like it was gone long before that haha


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Goddamn you're strong!


----------



## BrotherIron

Training partners are everything... They literally make all the difference.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Training partners are everything... They literally make all the difference.



5-8 years ago I was spoiled and didn't realize how much its helped until they were gone. I have had a few decent ones in this past 11 month journey but nothing more consistent than a month or 2 at a time.


----------



## Thewall

Nice job on deadlifts and squats. Brutal combination!!


----------



## PZT

4/6/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
75 g dry oats


175 g raw 93/7 ground turkey
100 g cooked broccoli
40 g dry oats


1/2 oz almonds 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g raw broccoli 
1/2 oz peanuts
20 pistachios 


45 g whey
15 g peanut butter


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 h avocado
150 g cooked broccoli 


125 g shrimp scampi 
30 g whey




Calories: 2335
Macros: 252/128/90




Notes: hungry and cranky most of the afternoon until I got in the chk/avacado/broccoli meal. That cheered me up fo sho. The scampi didn’t help my fat intake and wasn’t that good lol.


----------



## PZT

4/7/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
90 g dry oats


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
50 g dry white rice
100 g cooked broccoli 
20 pistachios 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked broccoli 
1/2 oz peanuts


3 tbsp honey
45 g whey


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
50 g dry white rice 
100 g cooked broccoli 


95 g raw 93/7 beef
20 g shredded cheese
1 whole egg
1 sweet Hawaiian slider bun
20 g secret sauce




Calories: 2550
Macros: 243/248/68






Workout:


Shoulders & Biceps




Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises


3x5x35
10x35


Side Lateral Machine


2x120x20
130x23


Shoulder Press Machine


85x15
3x145x12
100x30


Super Set:
Wide Grip Upright Row / Reverse Pec Deck Partials


2x65x15 / 2x60x35
65x15 / 70x40


Rope Hammer Cable Curl


3x80x15


Preacher Curl Machine


50x15
50x12
50x12 + 15 Partials


Wide Grip Cable Curl


5x65x12


EZ Bar Reverse Curl


65x10
65x11
65x10


Stair Master 


5 minutes @ Level 3
5 minutes @ Level 4
2 minutes @ Level 5


Treadmill


13 minutes @ 2 MPH on 9.0 Incline




Notes: decent workout. 247.0 lbs. post workout so 20 lbs. down in 22 weeks but my arms have stayed the same size. Decided to up intensity and duration of cardio sessions since I really only do three a week. Stair Master kick my ass. Covered all the handles in sweat. Hard day at home, so treated myself to a homemade slider. 494 calorie slider lol. Was incredible though. Would have been better with sausage and jelly instead of beef and secret sauce though.


----------



## Jin

What’s the secret sauce?
Sausage slider with jelly? Tell me more.


----------



## Thewall

PZT said:


> 4/7/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 g whey
> 90 g dry oats
> 
> 
> 175 g raw chicken tenderloin
> 50 g dry white rice
> 100 g cooked broccoli
> 20 pistachios
> 
> 
> 175 g raw chicken tenderloin
> 100 g cooked broccoli
> 1/2 oz peanuts
> 
> 
> 3 tbsp honey
> 45 g whey
> 
> 
> 175 g raw chicken tenderloin
> 50 g dry white rice
> 100 g cooked broccoli
> 
> 
> 95 g raw 93/7 beef
> 20 g shredded cheese
> 1 whole egg
> 1 sweet Hawaiian slider bun
> 20 g secret sauce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calories: 2550
> Macros: 243/248/68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> 
> Shoulders & Biceps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises
> 
> 
> 3x5x35
> 10x35
> 
> 
> Side Lateral Machine
> 
> 
> 2x120x20
> 130x23
> 
> 
> Shoulder Press Machine
> 
> 
> 85x15
> 3x145x12
> 100x30
> 
> 
> Super Set:
> Wide Grip Upright Row / Reverse Pec Deck Partials
> 
> 
> 2x65x15 / 2x60x35
> 65x15 / 70x40
> 
> 
> Rope Hammer Cable Curl
> 
> 
> 3x80x15
> 
> 
> Preacher Curl Machine
> 
> 
> 50x15
> 50x12
> 50x12 + 15 Partials
> 
> 
> Wide Grip Cable Curl
> 
> 
> 5x65x12
> 
> 
> EZ Bar Reverse Curl
> 
> 
> 65x10
> 65x11
> 65x10
> 
> 
> Stair Master
> 
> 
> 5 minutes @ Level 3
> 5 minutes @ Level 4
> 2 minutes @ Level 5
> 
> 
> Treadmill
> 
> 
> 13 minutes @ 2 MPH on 9.0 Incline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes: decent workout. 247.0 lbs. post workout so 20 lbs. down in 22 weeks but my arms have stayed the same size. Decided to up intensity and duration of cardio sessions since I really only do three a week. Stair Master kick my ass. Covered all the handles in sweat. Hard day at home, so treated myself to a homemade slider. 494 calorie slider lol. Was incredible though. Would have been better with sausage and jelly instead of beef and secret sauce though.



awesome man. That’s good progress. Great your keeping strength!!!


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> What’s the secret sauce?
> Sausage slider with jelly? Tell me more.



it’s just a wal mart brand, pretty sure it’s Big Mac sauce

Back when I was eating big in this log I made a few with sausage and jelly that were so so good


----------



## PZT

Thewall said:


> awesome man. That’s good progress. Great your keeping strength!!!



yeah was my goal by starting decently out from summer and taking it real slow. I like being big and strong so if I cut fast it sucks


----------



## PZT

4/8/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
1 tbsp olive oil


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
150 g cooked broccoli 
15 pistachios
2 sausage stick links


45 g whey
20 g peanut butter


175 g 93/7 ground beef
150 g cooked broccoli 
1/2 oz almonds


110 g beef fajita meat
 2 whole eggs 
115 g cooked broccoli 
20 g shredded cheese
1 packet soy sauce


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
150 g cooked broccoli 
20 g secret sauce 




Calories: 2090
Macros: 251/62/95




Notes: fats higher again but seems like I need it especially on a day of carbs like this. But have been thinking for a while that my fats were too low even on higher carb days. Seems like with higher fat even on those days I don’t look as watery in the abdomen. I know the last couple times I had no real direct carb days that night I wouldn’t look as tight as you would think for not having any carbs.


----------



## PZT

4/9/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
115 g oats


1 sausage stick


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice 
85 g cooked broccoli 
15 pistachios 


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef
40 g dry oats
85 g cooked broccoli 


45 g whey
55 g dextrose
1 tbsp honey


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice


45 g whey
40 g dry oats




Calories: 2740
Macros: 257/335/44






Workout


Back Day




Wide Neutral MAG Grip Pulldown


50x12
80x10
110x8
140x12
150x12
160x10


Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row


45x9
90x8
(Cluster Sets)
2x120x4-4-4-4


Single Arm Chest Supported Row Machine


40x6
(Rest Pause)
70x8-4-3-2
70x7-5-3-2


Supinated MAG Grip Seated Cable Row


130x7
(Drop Sets)
160x14 / 100x8
160x10 / 100x7


V Bar Straight Arm Pulldown


2x50x12
55x12
65x11
65x10


Super Set:
Wide Grip Smith Machine Shrug / Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug


3x90x12 / 3x90x12


Roman Chair Hyper Extensions


3xBW+5x15


Triset:
Reverse Crunch / Oblique Cable Crunch / Crunch


2xBWx15 / 2x40x25 / 2xBWx15


Stair Master


2 minutes @ Level 6
2 minutes @ Level 5
2 minutes @ Level 4
7 minutes @ Level 3
3 minutes @ Level 2
1 minute @ Level 1


Treadmill


8 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on 9.5 Incline




Notes: was feeling weak but was getting great mind muscle connection, which was weird. Was really in my head pushing myself. Then by the time I got to the straight arm pulldowns I realized I was moving at probably twice my normal pace. My new training partner doesn’t come on Fridays so I was just zooming lol. Felt positive after that and really killed the rest of the workout. Actually threw in so Abs since I had extra time. Stayed on the stair master the longest so far. First workout having my dextrose powder. Much cleaner than honey lol. Also makes plain chocolate whey taste 3 times better. 
Weekends workout and eating will be hectic. Have yard work, taking family to A motorcycle circus and also a funeral to attend.


----------



## PZT

4/10/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
1 tbsp olive oil


175 g chicken tenderloin 
25 g chicken dipping sauce
50 g takis tortilla chips


40 tortilla Chips 
1/2 c Salsa
20 oz Draft Beer
3 Sour Cream Chicken Enchiladas 
1/4 c Refried beans
1/4 c Spanish rice


Small amounts of cotton candy & funnel cake
20 oz Mr. Pibb soda


45 g whey
55 g dextrose
1 tbsp honey 


2 s’mores pop tarts 
2 c whole milk




Calories: 3945
Macros: 187/428/148






Workout:


Chest and Triceps Day




Barbell Flat Bench Press


(Touch and Go)
45x25
135x20
185x15
225x12
(Paused)
4x270x2
(Touch and Go)
270x8


Dumbbell Incline Press


3x90x12


Slight Incline Smith Machine Press


90x10
140x10
(Cluster Set)
180x3-3-3


Flat Machine Press


(Rest Pauses)
200x10-5-3-2
200x9-5-4-2


High Cable Flies


(Drop Sets)
60x12 / 40x12
60x10 / 40x11


Short Rope Press-down


4x60x12


Wide Grip Press-down


120x12
120x11
2x120x12


EZ Bar Overhead Cable Extension


4x100x15


Super Set:
Kneeling Cable Crunch / Standing Cable Crunch


2x75x20 / 2x75x20


Stair Master


19 minutes @ Level 1


Treadmill


7 minutes @ 2.5 MPH




Notes: Did yard work then we did the family stuff. Went ahead and got my workout in real late since all Sunday will be funeral things. Workout itself was pretty good. Nothing crazy.
Took cardio Easy since I had already push mower for 2 hours. Try rest up and maybe do something good on Monday’s Leg workout. These days really killing progress but that’s life. I’m living. But hey a am down 2 notches on my pants belts now


----------



## PZT

4/11/2021




Eating:


*didn’t bother tracking due to funeral. Lots of goodies pre and post. Now to cook for tomorrow’s leg day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I need to start tracking diet again. I'm just trying to get through all this easter candy first.


----------



## Boogieman

Nice work PZT! 

They say poptarts are anabolic, so keep that shit up!


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> I need to start tracking diet again. I'm just trying to get through all this easter candy first.



mn I had some goodies yesterday that's for sure


----------



## PZT

Boogieman said:


> Nice work PZT!
> 
> They say poptarts are anabolic, so keep that shit up!



shitt That was one thing I could have not done lol


----------



## PZT

4/12/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
115 g dry oats


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli 


175 g raw 93/7 ground turkey
40 g dry oats
75 g cooked broccoli 


45 g whey
55 g dextrose
1 tbsp honey


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice
75 g cooked broccoli 


45 g whey
25 g blueberries
4 oz Greek yogurt 




Calories: 2640
Macros: 251/329/37






Workout:


Leg Day




Lying Leg Curl


50x12
70x8
90x6
(Rest Pause)
110x13-7-4-3-2
110x12-4-2-1


Barbell Front Squat 


2x135x6
185x5
225x3
275x1
315x1
355x1
390x1
425x1 PR (VID)


Conventional Deadlift


135x1
225x1
275x1
315x1
425x2
(Add Belt)
3x425x2
425x4


Paused Leg Press 


90x8
180x8
270x8
360x8
450x8 + 10 Constant Tension Reps


Seated Calf Raise


2x45x15


Leg Extensions


(Drop Sets)
100x17 / 70x9
100x12 / 70x7




Notes: the front squat PR was a long time coming and probably the only time I’ve been proud of myself for finishing a 1 RM. I do not think I was able to be any more intense. Deads were rough to get through. I’ll need to start alternate weeks of high intensity on squats if I plan on sticking to a program for deads. Was super full at the start of the workout from basically two cheat days in a row. Felt completely depleted by workouts end though lol.


----------



## PZT

4/13/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
90 g dry oats


175 g raw 93/7 ground turkey
60 g dry oats
125 g cooked broccoli 


3/4 oz pistachios


175 g raw 93/7 ground turkey
30 g dry oats
125 g cooked broccoli 


175 g raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked broccoli 
100 g avocado 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
200 g cooked broccoli 
100 g avocado 


45 g whey
25 g peanut butter




Calories: 2575
Macros: 260/192/106


----------



## PZT

4/14/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
1 tbsp olive oil


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked broccoli 
1 oz almonds


175 g raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked broccoli 
75 g dry oats


45 g whey
50 g dextrose


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice
130 g cooked broccoli 


35 g whey
2 whole eggs 
115 g avocado
50 g blueberries 




Calories: 2515
Macros: 248/208/80






Workout:


Shoulders & Biceps




Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise


4x10x30


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


10x12
20x12
30x12
(Drop Sets)
35x14 / 20x10
35x12 / 20x8


Shoulder Press Machine


55x8
100x8
(Clusters)
2x145x4-4-4-4


Super Set:
Side Delt Lateral Machine / Reverse Pec Dec Partials


3x140x15 / 3x70x30


Rope Hammer Cable Curl


60x15
(Drop Sets)
90x20 / 60x12
90x12 / 60x10


Close Grip EZ Bar Preacher Curl


45x12
45x10
3x45x12


Wide Grip Cable Curl


40x15
80x12
2x80x10


EZ Bar Reverse Curl


45x15
(Rest Pauses)
75x10-5-3-2
75x8-4-2-1


Triset:
Hanging Leg Raise / Plate Side Bends / Bench Crunch


2xBWx15 / 2x45x15 / 2xBWx15


Stair Master


1 minute @ Level 7
2 minutes @ Level 6
3 minutes @ Level 5
4 minutes @ Level 4
5 minutes @ Level 3
6 minutes @ Level 2
4 minutes @ Level 1




Notes: I knew it was gonna be a good workout when just my warmup/prehab routine gave me a slight shoulder pump. Had those type of pumps that make you feel like your a real bodybuilder lol. Even this bicep routine felt amazing. Also really challenged myself of the stair master. Finished all 25 minutes without having to use the treadmill for the first time. This is really a mental challenge for me and makes me proud to I fought through it. Weighed in at 246.2 lbs. post cardio so down at least another half a pound. I don’t really feel small though. I will keep my eating for shoulder/bicep day like this again next week. 50/50/50 carbs periworkout. Might look into a intra carb powder for my higher carb days so that 200 of my 300 will be all around that time. The high carb breakfast doesn’t seem to work for me. Loving the process so much.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

You're doing great man, it's cool to see how your workouts have evolved since you got here too.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> You're doing great man, it's cool to see how your workouts have evolved since you got here too.



the volume, intensity and rep ranges are way higher for sure. Thanks for following


----------



## Thewall

PZT said:


> 4/14/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 g whey
> 1 tbsp olive oil
> 
> 
> 175 g raw chicken tenderloin
> 100 g cooked broccoli
> 1 oz almonds
> 
> 
> 175 g raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 100 g cooked broccoli
> 75 g dry oats
> 
> 
> 45 g whey
> 50 g dextrose
> 
> 
> 175 g raw chicken tenderloin
> 65 g dry white rice
> 130 g cooked broccoli
> 
> 
> 35 g whey
> 2 whole eggs
> 115 g avocado
> 50 g blueberries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calories: 2515
> Macros: 248/208/80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> 
> Shoulders & Biceps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise
> 
> 
> 4x10x30
> 
> 
> Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals
> 
> 
> 10x12
> 20x12
> 30x12
> (Drop Sets)
> 35x14 / 20x10
> 35x12 / 20x8
> 
> 
> Shoulder Press Machine
> 
> 
> 55x8
> 100x8
> (Clusters)
> 2x145x4-4-4-4
> 
> 
> Super Set:
> Side Delt Lateral Machine / Reverse Pec Dec Partials
> 
> 
> 3x140x15 / 3x70x30
> 
> 
> Rope Hammer Cable Curl
> 
> 
> 60x15
> (Drop Sets)
> 90x20 / 60x12
> 90x12 / 60x10
> 
> 
> Close Grip EZ Bar Preacher Curl
> 
> 
> 45x12
> 45x10
> 3x45x12
> 
> 
> Wide Grip Cable Curl
> 
> 
> 40x15
> 80x12
> 2x80x10
> 
> 
> EZ Bar Reverse Curl
> 
> 
> 45x15
> (Rest Pauses)
> 75x10-5-3-2
> 75x8-4-2-1
> 
> 
> Triset:
> Hanging Leg Raise / Plate Side Bends / Bench Crunch
> 
> 
> 2xBWx15 / 2x45x15 / 2xBWx15
> 
> 
> Stair Master
> 
> 
> 1 minute @ Level 7
> 2 minutes @ Level 6
> 3 minutes @ Level 5
> 4 minutes @ Level 4
> 5 minutes @ Level 3
> 6 minutes @ Level 2
> 4 minutes @ Level 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notes: I knew it was gonna be a good workout when just my warmup/prehab routine gave me a slight shoulder pump. Had those type of pumps that make you feel like your a real bodybuilder lol. Even this bicep routine felt amazing. Also really challenged myself of the stair master. Finished all 25 minutes without having to use the treadmill for the first time. This is really a mental challenge for me and makes me proud to I fought through it. Weighed in at 246.2 lbs. post cardio so down at least another half a pound. I don’t really feel small though. I will keep my eating for shoulder/bicep day like this again next week. 50/50/50 carbs periworkout. Might look into a intra carb powder for my higher carb days so that 200 of my 300 will be all around that time. The high carb breakfast doesn’t seem to work for me. Loving the process so much.


Great job pzt. Glad to see your weight is coming off considering the work and clean diet you are on. It is paying off


----------



## PZT

4/15/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
1/2 tbsp olive oil
80 g dry oats


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice
100 g broccoli 
1/2 oz almonds


175 g raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked broccoli 
70 g dry oats
1/2 oz peanuts


45 g whey
25 g peanut butter


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
95 g avocado
100 g cooked green beans


45 g whey
25 g peanut butter 




Calories: 2700
Macros: 263/217/92




Notes: me and the woman tried walking a track since we were kidless. Made it like 7 minutes and started raining. First Thursday I’ve done carbs and I felt bloated so probably don’t need as many on this day. I’ll take it down next post Delt/bicep day.


----------



## PZT

4/16/2021




Eating:




45g whey
1/2 tbsp olive oil 
95 g dry oats


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef
4 oz complete cookie 


32 oz Gatorade 


45 g whey
60 g dextrose


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
310 g cooked red potatoes with peel
50 g cooked green beans
30 g chicken dipping sauce 
3/4 oz ketchup 


Double crown and coke


1/2 burger on chibatta bread, veggies, bacon grilled onions and Mayo
Fresh cut fries
Ketchup


4 Double crown and cokes


12 oz corona 




Calories: 4430
Macros: 220/490/110






Workout:


Back Day




Wide Grip MAG Pulldown


2x100x8
130x8
(Drop Sets)
160x13 / 100x10
160x10 / 100x9


Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row


45x8
90x8
(Rest Pauses)
125x9-4-3-2
125x8-4-3-2


Dumbbell Row


40x8
55x8
(Rest Pause)
70x12-7-4
(Dead Stop Reps Cluster Set)
80x4-4-4-4


Supinated MAG Grip Seated Cable Row


100x8
2x170x10
140x12


V Bar Straight Arm Pulldown


2x70x12
80x12
90x12


Dumbbell Shrug


40x10
50x10
60x12
(Drop Sets)
75x10 / 45x8
75x10 / 45x7


Smith Machine BTB Shrug


90x8
(Rest Pause)
140x12-8-4
140x10-6-4
(Constant Tension Reps)
160x25


Rome Chair Low Back Hyper Extensions


2xBW+10x12
BWx+10x15


Plank


BWx1 Minute


Broomstick Twists


BWx21 e/


Bench Knee Ups


BWx33


Standing Band Crunch


BWx37


Stair Master


2 minutes @ Level 1
2 minutes @ Level 3
2 minutes @ Level 5
2 minutes @ Level 2
2 minutes @ Level 4
2 minutes @ Level 3
2 minutes @ Level 2
2 minutes @ Level 1
2 minutes @ Level 2
7 minutes @ Level 3




Notes: had a eye doc appointment which I planned diet for the night before but once I left house found out kidless plans with the woman and possible partying so my second meal change from no carb to pre-workout meal lol. Felt sexy asf in real clothes but once I got to the gym I felt forever small. No biggie haha. Really hate the fkin stair master. Did not wanna be on it today. I touched it out though. I have to play some serious mental games with myself to do so. Noticed ammonia smell post last two workouts after cardio. From what I can tell this is caused by your body burning through carbs and then starts using proteins. So maybe my intensity and volume are enough now and I can back off cardio at least until I can do separate from my workout...... got drunk.


----------



## PZT

4/17/2021




Eating:




45g whey
80 g dry oats


175 g raw 93/7 ground turkey
2 rice cakes


32 oz Gatorade


45 g whey
60 g dextrose


Spicy Ahi Roll
California Roll
Philly Roll
Fortune cookie


Rocky Road Ice Cream in Waffle cone


140 g triple fudge brownie 


130 g takis tortilla chips




Calories: 4185
Macros: 174/575/131






Workout:


Chest & Triceps




Flat Barbell Bench Press


(Touch & Go)


45x30
135x30
185x20
225x15
(Paused)
4x275x2
(Touch & Go)
275x6


Dumbbell Incline Press


95x12
95x9
80x15
70x12


Smith Machine Slight Incline Press


90x12
(Clusters)
160x4-4-4-4
(Back Down Set)
110x15


Flat Machine Press


(Drop Sets)
210x11 / 120x9
210x9 / 120x7


High Cable Flies


45x8
(Rest Pauses)
70x12-5-3
70x10-5-2


V Bar Press


3x65x12
75x17


Wide Grip Press-down


100x8
(Rest Pause)
140x11-7
(Backdown Set)
110x12


EZ Bar Overhead Cable Extensions


2x120x12
120x14


Chest Supported Rope Press-down


2x40x8
40x15
45x15


Alternating Standing Cable Crunch


50x25 e/ side
55x25 e/ side


Handing Knee Up


2xBWx25


Stair Master


7 minutes @ Level 3
7 minutes @ Level 2
11 minutes @ Level 1




Notes: pretty good workout. Strength may have been down a little so I altered workout to get a better pump. I was looking for every excuse not to do the stair master or cut it sure. Then I remembered what I great, great grandma use to tell me. She said “Lil PZT, never forget, FK Hoes, Get Money & Don’t Be a Bish”. So I finished my cardio. However, I had low blood sugar shakes and my weight dropped more lol. 245.8 lbs. post cardio. Decide to add some cheat food haha. Which at the same time I had a case of the bubble guts. Fun fun.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Granny was badass dude ...lol


----------



## PZT

4/18/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
50 g dry oats
20 g peanut butter


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
120 g cooked red potato and peel
20 g chicken dipping sauce
75 g cooked green beans 


45 g whey
2 oz complete cookie 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
2 slices organic whole grain bread
20 g spinach
15 g shredded cheese
30 g secret sauce


3 whole eggs
20 g whey
50 g cooked green beans 
10 g shredded cheese
1 rice cake


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked broccoli 
85 g avocado 
35 g blueberries




Calories: 2495
Macros: 255/175/92


Notes: got yard work and some good eating in. Love after mowing and then eating a meal. Probably the tightest my core is all week.


----------



## PZT

4/19/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
95 g dry oats
1/2 tbsp olive oil 


175 g chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked broccoli 
1 oz almonds


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef
100 g cooked broccoli 
95 g dry oats 


20 oz Gatorade 
32 g cyclic dextrin


45 g whey
60 g dextrose


175 g raw chicken tenderloin
210 g cooked sweet potato with peel


45 g whey
1 tbsp olive oil




Calories: 2945
Macros: 255/339/69






Workout:


Leg Day




Lying Hamstring Curl


50x12
60x12
70x10
80x10
90x8
100x8
110x8
(Rest Pause / Drop Set)
120x10-7 / 70x6 + 21 Partials


Chambered Bar Squats


85x12
135x10
175x8
225x8
265x6
315x6
355x4
405x4 PR (VID)


Conventional Deadlift


135x1
225x1
275x1
315x1
4x430x2
430x8


Leg Press


270x8
(Drop Sets)
630x10 / 450x8
630x10 / 450x10
(Backdown Sets)
180x32
180x25




Notes: finally made it out to our outdoor area at the gym. Only rack we have that holds the chambered bar. Which was a nice change up from barbell and SSB. Also noticed the rack has set up for bands. So so many more combos to come for squatting this summer. Planned on sandbagging on deads this workout but one of my old workout partners joined us for them. He’s the strongest deadlifted in our town so I knew I couldn’t be a bish about it. I knew if I did he could possible double my Reps. I am heavier but I’ve never out pulled him. He managed to get 9 after me but I also did deads third and he was fresh so a big boost to my confidence. Got my intra workout carb powder in and could kinda tell a difference in pump on leg press. 
[video]https://youtube.com/shorts/bkCzQvt7s_8?feature=share[/video]


----------



## PZT

4/20/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
60 g dry oats
1/2 tbsp olive oil 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked broccoli 
2 oz complete cookie
1 rice cake


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef
100 g cooked broccoli 
4 oz Greek yogurt
1 rice cake


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
20 g chicken dipping sauce 
30 g dry oats 
115 g cooked broccoli 
20 g peanut butter


2 whole eggs
2 egg whites 
50 g blueberries 
10 g shredded cheese
100 g cooked broccoli 
20 g whey


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
125 g cooked broccoli 
65 g avocado 
2 beef sausage sticks 




Calories: 2660
Macros: 273/189/93




Notes: decent day of eating. Dentist appointment and truck shopping tomorrow. Then some shoulders and biceps.


----------



## PZT

4/21/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
1 tbsp olive oil 


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef
100 g cooked broccoli 
1/4 oz almonds 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
60 g dry oats


35 g cyclic dextrin


45 g whey
40 g dextrose


155 g beef chuck flat iron steak
1 whole egg
7.5 oz sweet potato fries
35 g ketchup


45 g whey
1 tbsp olive oil 




Calories: 2520
Macros: 228/206/90






Workout:


Shoulders & Biceps




Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises


4x15x25


Side Delt Machine


60x12
110x12
(Drop Set)
150x23 / 110x6 / 60x10 w/ 3-count holds


Shoulder Press Machine


100x12
(Rest Pause)
160x13-5-3-2
(Backdown Sets)
130x15
130x13


Super Set:
Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals / Reverse Pec Deck Partials


35x12 / 80x25
2x35x10 / 2x80x25


EZ Bar Reverse Curl


2x70x12
2x70x10
70x8


Close Grip EZ Bar Curl


4x55x12


Wide Grip Cable Curl


55x12
(Rest Pause to Drop Set)
85x8-3 / 55x6
(Backdown Sets)
70x20
70x15


Alternating Dumbbell Hammer Curl


30x12
30x10
30x8
20x14


Super Set:
Banded Kneeling Cable Crunch / Banded Standing Cable Crunch


2x15 / 2x15


Stair Master


3 minutes @ Level 2
22 minutes @ Level 3




Notes: the stair master is my bitch. 243.6 lbs. post cardio. I fear I’m losing to fast but I don’t know. Keep pushing but I may need more carbs. Think I’m burning through them. The stubborn fat around my bellying button I’m pretty sure took low asf cals to finally get rid of. Treat myself to a nice meal port workout but kept macros in mind a bit.


----------



## sfw509

Killin in man. Keep it up!


----------



## PZT

4/22/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
60 g dry oats


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked broccoli 
145 g cooked white potato with peel


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked broccoli 
4 oz Greek yogurt 
1 rice cake


45 g whey
2 oz complete cookie 


3 whole eggs
2 egg whites
20 g shredded cheese


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
125 g cooked broccoli 
175 g avocado 
50 g salsa




Calories: 2255
Macros: 246/173/68




Notes: just another day but was tighter in the evening eating carbs meals 1-4 with low fat then high fat no carb for 5-6. So gonna stick with that on rest days. And all training days will be high carb low fat for 5 meals then a high fat no carb meal for number 6. I’ll gauge weight loss. I wanna slow that down a bit. So if after a week I’m still loosing too much I’ll add carbs to only training days. If I am not loosing I’ll subtract them from rest days. 5 weeks till Memorial Day weekend. Also my woman is getting into the gym so may make it where I can get more cardio in. Just gotta get her trained. Heck of a challenge ahead lol.


----------



## PZT

4/23/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
75 g dry oats


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef 
65 g dry white rice


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
75 g dry oats


50 g cyclic dextrin


45 g whey
50 g dextrose


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
95 g avocado




Calories: 2610
Macros: 240/321/43






Workout:


Back Day




Super Set:
Dumbbell Shrug / Behind the Back Smith Smith Machine Shrug


2x40x15 / 2x90x15
40x15 / 90x13
40x15 / 90x11


Straight Bar Straight Arm Pullover as Warmup


3x45x12


Single Arm Pulldown


50x13
2x50x12
50x11
50x10


Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row


45x6
90x7
(Cluster Sets)
2x135x4-4-4-4


Dumbbell Row Drop Sets


85x12 / 55x8
85x10 / 55x6


Rope Face Pulls on Pulldown Facing Away


3x30x20


Supinated MAG Grip Seated Cable Row


110x6
(Rest Pause Set)
170x10-4
(Backdown Sets)
140x12
100x15


V Bar Straight Arm Pulldown


2x45x12 + 20-count Mid-range Iso-hold on Last Rep
2x50x15 + 20-count Loaded Stretch on Last Rep


Roman Chair Lower Back Hyperextensions 


2xBW+25x10 
BW+25x12


Triset:
Reverse Crunch / Broomstick Twists / Kneeling Cable Crunch


2xBWx20 / 2xBWx20 each side / 2x75x20


Stairmaster


25 minutes @ Level 3




Notes: started with traps because it’s what I want to bring up the most. Was crazy having all the intensity to go straight into them. Also going to start doing them on my leg day first. The intensity continue until I tried the rest Pauses on seated row and also realized I am getting plenty of low lat work but my upper back pump isn’t good enough. I think I need check down my weight on the chest supported row and maybe take out one lat movement and add another upper back movement. Weight was up post cardio so will stick with plan. 245.2 but still had the ammonia smelling sweat. Also realizing my gym time is becoming very important mentally for me.


----------



## PZT

4/24/2021

Notes: end up being a miserable day. Had meal 1 andr planned to have a cheat meal with the woman then hit chest. On the way to eat my sinus’ started fling with me. Ruined my cheat meal. Had to come home and drug myself up. Missed my workout. Had 2 shitty cheat meals when I woke up. Then centrally went to bed again. I hate this shit. Probably not going to be much better Sunday.


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> 4/24/2021
> 
> Notes: end up being a miserable day. Had meal 1 andr planned to have a cheat meal with the woman then hit chest. On the way to eat my sinus’ started fling with me. Ruined my cheat meal. Had to come home and drug myself up. Missed my workout. Had 2 shitty cheat meals when I woke up. Then centrally went to bed again. I hate this shit. Probably not going to be much better Sunday.



You've been on point. This won't slow you down.  Feel better quick.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> You've been on point. This won't slow you down.  Feel better quick.



thanks man. Was also bloated and gassy from the cheats. Was actually painful at times. Feel backed up as well. Fk me right? Lol


----------



## PZT

Update: how the fk u get backed up from broccoli?!?!


----------



## PZT

Literally shitting green turds all day.


----------



## BrotherIron

Broccoli can be harsh on the stomach.


----------



## sfw509

Lame! I've has a bad experience or two from broccoli. Feel better. You be back killin it soon.


----------



## PZT

4/25/2021




Eating:


45 g whey
70 g dry cream of whey


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice 


20 oz Gatorade 
20 g cyclic dextrin 


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
20 g chicken dipping sauce 
210 g cooked sweet potato and peel


4 oz complete cookie 


45 g whey 
1 tbsp olive oil




Calories: 2515
Macros: 210/331/42






Workout:


Chest & Biceps




Flat Barbell Bench Press


(Touch & Go)
115x25
155x20
205x15
245x8
(Paused)
4x280x2
(Touch & Go)
280x5


Dumbbell Incline Press


(Drop Sets)
90x9 / 50x8
90x8 / 50x10


Smith Machine Slight Incline Press


(Rest Pauses)
110x12-9-5-4
110x12-6-4


Flat Machine Press


200x8
(Cluster Set)
200x4-4-4-4


High Cable Fly


2x45x20 + 10-Count Flex on Last Rep
2x50x15 + 10-Count Loaded Stretch on Last Rep


Reverse EZ Bar Curl


2x75x12
75x10


Close Grip EZ Bar Preacher Curl


60x12
2x60x8


Wide Grip Cable Curl


3x75x10


Dumbbell Hammer Curl


25x15
25x13
25x12




Notes: slept in a bit so missed some meals and then didn’t eat before doing yard work to see if I could clean my digestion up a bit. Got yard work down and ate two meals before taking a nap. Cream of wheat is awesome. Woke up and felt like I could get a decent workout in. It went well. Actually got out some smelling salts my buddy that owns the gym gave me for the powerlifting practices. Help with one nostril but the other was too stopped up. Chest went ok, still having issues getting squat in the bench. First workout switch biceps to chest day and they got extremely pumped with minimal work. Weighed myself post lifting and was down to 243.0 lbs. so going to add another 25 g carbs to training days. Decided to opt out of cardio today. Weight being down made this decision easier but also have a rash between my thighs from yard work and the sinus’ we’re getting annoying at that point.


----------



## Jin

Tell me more about the rash between your legs. I hear if you rub some cream of wheat in it it can be quite soothing.


----------



## tinymk

Nice work brother


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Tell me more about the rash between your legs. I hear if you rub some cream of wheat in it it can be quite soothing.



swear gawd I’ll Buffalo Bill dem shitz


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Broccoli can be harsh on the stomach.



Turds still green this morning lol


----------



## sfw509

How much broccoli did you eat???


----------



## PZT

sfw509 said:


> How much broccoli did you eat???



i haven’t ate any since Thursday but even before I never have eaten over 400 g cooked in a day I think.


----------



## PZT

4/26/2021




Eating:


45 g whey
100 g dry cream of whey


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef 
65 g dry white rice


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
75 g dry oats
20 g French fry dipping sauce 


50 g cyclic dextrin 


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
200 g sweet potato with peel 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g avocado 




Calories: 2675
Macros: 243/345/38






Workout:


Leg & Trap Day




Super Set:
Dumbbell Shrug / Rope Face Pull


2x50x15 / 2x50x15
50x12 / 50x13


Banded SSB Squats


61x12
111x10
151x8
201x8
2x241x6
2x261x4


Conventional Deadlift


135x1
225x1
325x1
4x435x2
435x7


Leg Curl Drop Sets


90x12 / 50x10
90x8 / 50x9


Leg Press


90x50
180x35
270x20
360x15
450x12
540x10




Notes: this workout was hell.


----------



## PZT

4/27/2021




Eating:


45 g whey
75 g dry cream of wheat


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
4 oz Greek yogurt 
2 rice cakes 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
45 g dry oats


45 g whey
15 g macadamia nuts


2 whole eggs
6 egg whites
20 g shredded cheese


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast
105 g avocado
150 g cooked broccoli 




Calories: 2165
Macros: 251/158/61




Notes: nice day of eating.


----------



## PZT

4/28/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice 


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast 
75 g dry oats


1 rice cake


50 g cyclic dextrin 


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice 


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast 
100 g avocado 
100 g cooked broccoli 




Calories: 2725
Macros: 258/361/30






Workout:


Shoulders & Triceps Day




Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises 


4x20x20


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


20x10
30x8
35x16
25x24


Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press


40x6
50x6
60x6
70x4
75x9
60x14


Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Drop Set Partials


30x60 / 20x30 / 10x10 Full ROM 3-Count Contractions


Super Set: 
Dumbbell Front Raise / Barbell Wide Grip Upright Row


10x20 / 45x20
2x10x15 / 2x45x15


Long Rope Press-down


40x38
40x30
40x17


Wide Grip Press-down


90x24
90x17
90x14


EZ Bar Overhead Cable Extension


110x16
110x15
110x13


Single Arm Dumbbell Overhead Extension


20x13
20x12
20x10


Stair Master


25 minutes @ Level 4




Notes:


Wore a cut off and training partner said I looked way bigger than when I wear my 2Xs with sleeves lol. The crazy pump and veins seemed to subside after the second exercise though. Still great workout. Dried out the rest of the workout, could tell with separation between the Delts and arms. Triceps on shoulder day for the first time in a while. Felt great. In other news, I choke fked the stair master. Probably smack the bish next workout, idk maybe. 243.6 lbs. post cardio so up a bit but I also pounded water and first Delt day with more than 100 g carbs through the day. I will drop carbs a bit during my rest day tomorrow and keep them the same for Fridays Back day, do cardio, reweigh, an reevaluate. Loving the process.


----------



## PZT

4/29/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
55 g dry cream of wheat


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
4 oz Greek yogurt
1 rice cake


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey 
30 g dry oats 


45 g whey
15 g white macadamia nuts


2 whole eggs 
6 egg whites 
25 g shredded cheese 


175 g raw chicken breast 
125 g cooked broccoli 
40 g secret sauce 




Calories: 2060
Macros: 251/117/67




Notes: herp a derp


----------



## ftf

Why do all your meats say "raw" but your broccoli is cooked? You can't be eating raw meat, like an animal. Can you?


----------



## Jin

I challenge you to the “Eazy 100”;

5x20 @260. SKWAAATS.


----------



## PZT

ftf said:


> Why do all your meats say "raw" but your broccoli is cooked? You can't be eating raw meat, like an animal. Can you?



haha I’m ruhtarded


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> I challenge you to the “Eazy 100”;
> 
> 5x20 @260. SKWAAATS.



id be lucky to get one set.


----------



## PZT

4/30/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g cream of wheat 


175 g raw chicken breast 
65 g dry white rice 


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast 
75 g dry oats


1 rice cake


50 g cyclic dextrin 


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


175 g raw chicken breast 
65 g dry white rice 


175 g raw chicken breast 
125 g cooked broccoli 
85 g avocado 




Calories: 2765
Macros: 257/362/38






Workout:


Back Workout




Supinating Dumbbell Shrug


40x10
45x13
40x10


Wide Grip Smith Machine Shrug


90x8
110x14
90x12


Seated Single Arm Chest Supported Row Machine


40x5
60x4
80x7
50x15


Elevated Supinated MAG Grip Seated Cable Row


100x6
140x6
180x7
(Drop Set)
150x10 / 90x7


Wide Grip Pulldown


2x100x8
140x6
170x9
130x15


Smith Machine Partial Deadlift


90x3
180x3
270x3
360x6
270x12


Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row


45x6
90x6
135x8
(Rest Pause)
90x12-5-4-3-3


Tri-Set:
Reverse Crunch / Kneeling Alternating Cable Crunch / Standing Banded Crunch


2x15 / 2x15 / 2x15


Stair Master


1 minutes @ Level 8
1 minutes @ Level 7
1 minutes @ Level 6
1 minutes @ Level 5
6 minutes @ Level 4
8 minutes @ Level 3
2 minutes @ Level 2
5 minutes @ Level 1




Notes: weird workout. I cut out the majority of intensifiers and stuck with going for intensity on straight sets. Felt like I wasn’t working as hard but probably had a better all around back pump. Doing this across the board for all workouts for at least 1-2 weeks. I could have worked harder on some exercises with a more manageable weight but I’ll readjust next week. The stair master really sucked me dry. 20 minutes I really started to get the shakes. Post cardio I weighed in at 243.6 lbs. which surprised me on account of the shakes. I was sure I had hit a new low. May have been alter due to water intake while I was on stair master and may be backed up after the broccoli incident. I took in almost a full liter. Usually get in way less than half a liter. Also getting almost a gallon during the day before workouts. Going to go ahead keep things the same until at least post leg workout Monday most likely. I’ll have some cheats this weekend with a lot of clean carbs for chest and biceps at some point. Even though I was day dreaming about cookies on the stair master lol.


----------



## PZT

5/1/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
55 g dry cream of wheat 


175 g raw chicken breast 
1 rice cake 
4 oz Greek yogurt 


175 g raw chicken breast 
30 g dry oats


1/8 c marinara 
3 bread sticks
Cesar Salad
3/4 Chicken Rossini w/ capers & artichokes


50 g Cyclic dextrin 


45 g whey
50 g dextrose


1/4 Chicken Rossini w/ capers & artichokes


1 rice cake
25 g Peanut butter
55 g jam
150 ml whole milk
35 g Frosted Flakes




Calories: 3960
Macros: 260/519/104






Workout:


Chest & Biceps




Barbell Flat Bench Press


(Touch & Go)
135x8
155x8
205x8
245x8
(Paused)
4x285x2
(Touch & Go)
285x5


Dumbbell Incline Press


50x8
75x6
100x8
70x12


Smith Machine Slight Incline Press


90x8
140x8
(Rest Pause)
160x8-3


Machine Flat Press


90x6
150x5
(Rest Pause)
210x10-4


High Cable Fly


40x20
55x28


Rope Cable Hammer Curl


50x8
2x75x12


Close Grip EZ Bar Preacher Curl


45x8
(Drop Set)
65x13 / 45x11


Barbell Wide Grip Barbell


35x10
45x10
(Rest Pause)
65x21-11


Triset:
Hanging Leg Raise / Broomstick Twist / Bench Crunch


2x18 / 2x20 / 2x25


Stair Master


25 minutes @ Level 4




Notes: treated the beginning of the day as if it were a rest day. Did yard work between meal 2 & 3. Had dinner with the woman for a cheat. 


This week I realized I have been taking periworkout nutrition real serious, so I thought. My pre isn’t that good other than stimulant wise. So did some research to pick up the best things to add to my stimulants. Picked up another prestim and creatine product that had some of what I was missing (agmatine)but still need some arginine, glutamine, & tyrosine. Hopefully this stuff will help with my workouts.  Also adding baby aspirin to my daily vitamin stack.


The woman has been going to the gym for almost two weeks now and said she “I want to see how much I pick up off the ground”. So ole big dad taught mom how to deadlift. Was awesome cause she can do conventional. Never helped a female that didn’t do sumo even if they shouldn’t. She did pretty fkin awesome technique wise. She did many reps at several different weight. 75, 85, 95 & 105 so fatigue set in and she started hitting ugly Reps with 105. She weighs 120ish and can probably do 125 cold. Will be interesting to see if she can stick with it.


I was gonna wait till Sunday for my workout but ehh. Got it in. My bench is trash. The rest wasn’t too bad but is weird with less volume. Stair master was so fkin hard. Weight at 243.4 lbs. post cardio. Got in 7 liters of water today.


Post workout I got in my shake and finished my cheat meal, took a shower then got in bed. Instantly had that low blood sugar feeling. Kind of freaked me out cause you hear those stories of guys going into comas, so got up and down almost 100 g carbs as fast as possible. I am still feeling out where my carbs are at until post legs Monday but I’m pretty sure I’m at least cutting cardio back to 20 minutes after shoulder/triceps Wednesday. If weight is still above 243 after legs I’ll drop some carbs off my rest day. Kinda of frustrating, I’m seeing more areas of separation but the looseness of the skin/fat on my abdomen is real suborn. I know you can’t spot reduce but still annoying lol.


----------



## PZT

5/2/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
55 g dry cream of wheat 


175 g raw chicken breast 
20 g salsa
20 g verde
4 oz Greek yogurt
1 rice cake


45 g whey


Double turkey breast on Italian herbs and cheese bread w/ double pepper jack cheese
Lettuce
Tomatoes 
Black olives
75 g miracle whip


85 g Takis hot nuts


45 g whey
740 ml whole milk
160 g peanut butter cookie




Calories: 4035
Macros: 283/372/164




Notes: woke up feeling good about the way I looked. Then fked it up pretty good. But hey should be a pretty good leg day tomorrow after 2 back to back 4K calorie days lol.


----------



## PZT

5/3/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey 
75 g dry oats


50 g cyclic dextrin 


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice


175 g chicken tenderloin 
90 g avocado 




Calories: 2575
Macros: 247/343/26






Workout:


Trap & Leg Day




Super Set:
Smith Machine Shrug / Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug


90x15 / 90x15
90x15 / 90x12
90x15 / 90x10


Seated Leg Curl


2x40x20
85x12
85x15


Barbell Back Squat


45x6
95x12
135x10
185x8
225x8
2x275x6
315x4
(Paused)
315x4


Beltless Conventional Deadlift


135x2
225x2
335x1
3x435x2
440x2
(Added Belt)
440x10


Leg Press


450x5
630x12
590x14


Roman Chair Low Back Hyper Extension


BWx16
2xBWx13




Notes: felt awesome at the gym. Started off with great trap pump. Maybe sandbagged a bit on squats but tried more of a low bar approach cause my knee was hurting from the quad focused squating over the past few weeks and maybe the stair master.  Also, Jin those 20 rappers ain’t Fkin happening lol. Probably top 5 life time deadlifting session. Core felt bullet proof pretty much. The top set is probably my best rep set ever. I have done 455x10 before but it was touch and go and with straps. Which two weeks after that I developed a huge hip issue that stalled my deadlift for years. Leg press sets were intense. Weight was up post workout, as expected after two 4000 calorie days. 246.0 lbs post workout. I will drop a few carbs off tomorrow’s rest day.  Got 2 gallons of water in today.


----------



## CJ

Do you notice a difference between the cyclic dextrin and dextrose?


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Do you notice a difference between the cyclic dextrin and dextrose?



good question. I started at the same time so I don’t have an answer. Supposedly the only real difference is bloat feeling and for some reason you don’t want to go over 25 g dextrose intra. I need to experiment. Maybe Wednesday I will try half and half intra.


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> good question. I started at the same time so I don’t have an answer. Supposedly the only real difference is bloat feeling and for some reason you don’t want to go over 25 g dextrose intra. I need to experiment. Maybe Wednesday I will try half and half intra.



I once tried 100g Dextrose and 25g Whey after a leg day. I do NOT recommend that. I felt so fukked up, wobbly, brain fog, it was awful. It hit hard, right when I was picking mg kid up at school.


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> I once tried 100g Dextrose and 25g Whey after a leg day. I do NOT recommend that. I felt so fukked up, wobbly, brain fog, it was awful. It hit hard, right when I was picking mg kid up at school.



yeah I get that a bit from just 50. Similar to a sugar rush crash for sure. Basically is lol. I usually eat my next meal as fast as possible after that and it helps.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Dextrose and HBCD are different sugars made from corn.

They are intended to be a fast burning carb for right after workout when insulin is spiked.

But you could mix a tablespoon full of sugar in water and get a similar effect.

I decided to just put a little bit of fruit into my protein smoothie.

Read about a bodybuilder who used one slice of white bread.

All kinds of options when it comes to sugar.


----------



## CJ

Skullcrusher said:


> Dextrose and HBCD are different sugars made from corn.
> 
> They are intended to be a fast burning carb for right after workout when insulin is spiked.
> 
> But you could mix a tablespoon full of sugar in water and get a similar effect.
> 
> I decided to just put a little bit of fruit into my protein smoothie.
> 
> Read about a bodybuilder who used one slice of white bread.
> 
> All kinds of options when it comes to sugar.



I currently use a couple of a scoops of Gatorade power, to get a mix of glucose and fructose(different pathways for faster absorption, GLUT4&5), while adding a bit of flavor. I get no stomach discomfort from it.


----------



## PZT

5/4/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
55 g dry cream of wheat 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
45 g dry oats


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast 
125 g cooked broccoli 
1 oz almond butter


45 g whey
15 g macadamia nuts


3 whole eggs
5 egg whites


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
225 g cooked broccoli 
110 g avocado




Calories: 2080
Macros: 253/120/70




Notes: needed a lower day for sure. Seemed to really dry me out. Cant wait to get in the gym. Another 2 gallons of water today. If weight is still over 243 lbs. post workout I will do even slightly lower carbs on Thursdays rest day. Glutes and upper hammies super sore. Hoping my right side just got over worked and isn’t anything serious. Also forgot to mention I am down to my last notch in my lifting belt. Which is good cause I still haven’t bought a new one and that area has had little use lol.


----------



## PZT

5/5/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
75 g dry oats 


2 rice cakes


25 g cyclic dextrin 
25 g dextrose 


45 g whey
25 g cyclic dextrin
25 g dextrose 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice 


45 g whey
1 tbsp olive oil




Calories: 2660
Macros: 242/364/28






Workout:


Shoulders & Triceps




Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises


5x15
15x8
3x25x15
25x13


Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral 


15x8
25x6
40x15
30x20


Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press


40x7
60x6
80x9
65x12


Reverse Pec Deck Partials


2x90x20
90x30


Seated Dumbbell Side Lateral


2x25x12 + 30 Partials


Dumbbell Front Raise


2x15x16


Long Rope Press-down


45x26
45x22
45x20


Wide Grip Press-down


2x95x16
95x13


EZ Bar Overhead Cable Extensions


120x16
2x120x15


Standing Cable Crunch


70x40
80x40
90x40
100x30


Stair Master


20 minutes @ Level 4




Notes: great workout. Was probably the most happy about the way I looked in a cut off since probably 2014-2015 lol. I felt like I looked big, decently lean and a tad bit of vascular out. I know for a fact my triceps look better than they ever have in my life. Feeling this way had me in such a zone for like the first 4 exercises. Triceps were getting painful pumps on some sets. Killed abs. Stair master sucked bad with how sore my legs were. Dropped to 20 minutes. 246.0 post cardio. Thursday’s rest day will be lower carbs than Tuesdays. Doing half and half on intra and post shakes was interesting. May be better for intra but seemed like a harder, faster crash post. I’m sure that’s due to the dextrin being faster. And the dextrose may be better for me intra cause I didn’t have the ammonia smell post cardio. Think I’ll try 1/2 and 1/2 intra, just dextrose post for Friday’s back day. Which already seems so far away haha. Got another 2 gallons of water in.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's a huge accomplishment to say you feel like you look better than you have in 6 years man, congrats! It's awesome seeing all this work pay off.


----------



## Thewall

Nice job pzt. Putting in the work seeing the results!!!


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's a huge accomplishment to say you feel like you look better than you have in 6 years man, congrats! It's awesome seeing all this work pay off.



hopefully get a shirtless pic up by summers in. I had gotten so fat before this that flattening out areas in my lower chest and abdomen s me still self conscious shirtless but I’m pretty damn comfortable in cut off/sleeveless shirts righ now


----------



## PZT

Thewall said:


> Nice job pzt. Putting in the work seeing the results!!!



Yea I need it so bad too. Not enjoying the way life’s going right now so good to have one thing I enjoy 100%


----------



## PZT

5/6/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
45 g dry cream of wheat 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
30 g dry oats
100 g cooked broccoli 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
10 g French fry dipping sauce 


45 g whey
15 g macadamia nuts 


4 whole eggs
3 egg whites
25 g shredded cheese


175 g raw chicken breast 
220 g cooked broccoli 
90 g avocado 
2 tbsp verde salsa 




Calories: 1925
Macros: 234/94/66


Notes: just another day. Only 6.5 liters water today. Ready for back day already.


----------



## PZT

5/7/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat 


175 g raw chicken breast 
65 g dry white rice 


175 g raw chicken breast 
20 g secret sauce 
75 g dry oats 


2 rice cakes
25 g cyclic dextrin 
25 g dextrose 


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


175 g raw chicken breast 
65 g dry white rice


45 g whey
1 oz almond butter




Calories: 2930
Macros: 254/373/54






Workout:


Back Day




Dumbbell Shrugs


50x10
75x12
(Drop Set)
70x11 / 50x9 / 30x11


Barbell Shrug


135x8
155x7
185x6
205x10
(Rest Pause)
205x9-5-3


Single Arm Pulldown


40x7
40x5
70x10
50x15


Elevated Supinated MAG Grip Seated Cable Row


140x6
150x16
(Rest Pause)
130x12-5


Wide Grip Pulldown 


130x8
150x7
170x10
140x12


Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row


45x8
90x6
135x9
(Drop Set)
135x8 / 90x6 / 45x4


Wide Grip Straight Arm Pulldown


50x8
60x8
75x15
55x20


Roman Chair Lower Back Hyperextension


BWx8
BW+45x10
BW+35x8


Standing Band Crunch


2x20


Stair Master


20 minutes @ Level 4




Notes: great workout. Lat pumps were very painful. Need to stick to straight sets on trap exercises until I get better at activating them. Upper back work felt strong. Hate the stair master. Weight at its lowest post cardio. 242.2 lbs. Going to keep rest days at 50 grams direct carbs and 325ish grams direct carbs on training days with cardio staying the same for a bit. Well over 2 gallons of water today.


----------



## PZT

5/8/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
45 g dry cream of wheat 


175 g raw chicken breast 
30 g dry oats
30 g chicken dipping sauce 


45 g whey
1 tbsp olive oil


8 oz Orange chicken 
9 oz Fried rice


230 g cooked white potato with peel
350 g chili with no beans
90 g shredded cheese
45 g ranch dressing 


100 g takis tortilla chips


3 rice cakes
45 g peanut butter
75 g jam




Calories: 4745
Macros: 237/457/228




Notes: went to sleep last night seeing a line in my lat from the rhomboid and woke up to seeing the vertical line in the third row of Abs while flex without pulling skin tight. Feels good. Got yard work in and felt dead. Took a nap and then coaching my woman on deadlift. She went up 10 lbs. and did way more volume. Cheat meals had my body temp elevated fo sho. Swore i seen some veins around my crotch at this time. Fat a little high ya think lol. Low on water, about 6.5 liters but ehh. Chest and Biceps tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## PZT

5/9/2021




Eating:




175 g raw chicken breast 
65 g dry white rice 


175 g raw chicken breast 
65 g dry white rice 


2 rice cakes


50 g cyclic dextrin 


45 g whey
50 g dextrose


175 g raw chicken breast 
6 potato wedges
40 g spicy ketchup
50 g hickory & brown sugar bbq sauce


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
95 g avocado 


45 g whey
40 g macadamia nuts




Calories: 2905
Macros: 240/332/71






Workout:


Chest & Biceps




Dumbbell Flat Press


25x9
50x7
75x5
100x13
(Drop Set)
90x16 / 65x13


Dumbbell Incline Press


50x6
75x6
85x14
(Drop Set)
80x10 / 60x7


Smith Machine Slight Incline Press


50x16
90x12
140x11
180x9
(Rest Pause)
110x14-6-4


Machine Flat Press


160x6
180x13
(Cluster Set)
170x4-4-4-4


High Cable Fly


65x20
65x16
65x12


Single Arm Rope Hammer Cable Curl


3x30x15


Close Grip EZ Bar Preacher Curl


2x65x15
(Rest Pause)
65x12-7


Wide Grip Cable Curl


2x75x15
(Drop Set)
75x15 / 55x10


EZ Bar Reverse Cable Curl


3x60x20


Standing Cable Crunch


2x60x50


Stair Master


20 minutes @ Level 4




Notes: decent workout. Chest still probably my most troublesome muscle to work intensely due to shoulder and Pec issues but I do my best. Biceps went very well. Stair master wasn’t too bad. Weight 243.4 post cardio. Really was craving McDonald’s Double Quarter Pounder and Fries but opted out lol. The alternative hit the spot nicely. Guy I handled at last 2 powerlifting meets will be in town for 2 weeks so hopefully so good workout to come.


----------



## PZT

5/10/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice 


8 oz pedialyte 
8 oz cherry juice
8 oz cranberry juice


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
2 tbsp verde sauce
75 g dry oats


2 rice cakes


25 g cyclic dextrin 
25 g dextrose 


45 g whey
50 g dextrose


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
105 g avocado 
2 tbsp homemade salsa




Calories: 3015
Macros: 257/430/34






Workout:


Trap & Leg Day 




Super Set:
Plate Shrugs / Smith Machine Behind The Back Shrug 


2x45x15 / 2x90x15
45x15 / 90x11


Seated Leg Curl


40x8
70x8
100x5
115x20
(Drop Set)
130x11 / 100x5 / 55x15


Front Squat


135x12
185x10
225x8
255x6
275x4
315x2


Conventional Deadlift


135x1
225x1
295x1
345x1
385x1
(Add Belt)
4x425x2
425x9


Leg Press


180x8
360x6
540x4
680x10
630x12




Notes:


Upon waking I was really happy. While doing my normal bathroom routine I could see my abs moving in my upper abdomen with out flexing. Keep pushing  more now. Been feeling like my kidney is hurting a bit so picked up some stuff for a little cleansing. For reference I only have one functioning kidney. Front squats before deads is delightful. May be getting close to splitting them up again. Also tired of hitting Reps on deads. And I can feel myself subconsciously sandbagging squat variations intensity wise. Hamstrings and glutes seemed constantly fked. Stair master ain’t helping I’m sure. If my weight is at a new low post lifting Wednesday I will cut cardio. Leg press straight sets getting pretty intense lately. 244.0 lbs. Bodyweight post workout. Only carbs tomorrow are going to be from my kidney cocktail. Crazy how I ate this amount of carbs today and I felt pretty tight before bed. Hoping this carb cycling approach works better and better. I know I could do better on say my cheat meal day by trying to reduce fat intake while keeping fats lower. And I know my rest days might get down to zero carbs soon. Really wanna stop doing cardio lol. Well rest day tomorrow with plenty day dreaming about shoulder/Tricep day on Wednesday. Which is easily my favorite day right now. I like the intensity on my back but the pumps on Delt/Tri day have been great. Still need get my chest routine down well. Biceps on that day have been pretty good though. Injuries really plague my chest workouts.


----------



## quackattack

Nice 425x9 set on deadlifts.  Don't drop the cardio completely.  It's good for your ticker.


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> Nice 425x9 set on deadlifts.  Don't drop the cardio completely.  It's good for your ticker.



Think I’ll get it down to 10 mins HIIT eventually. Or maybe just a week off. We will see


----------



## Thewall

Have to agree with quack attack. I wouldn’t drop it completely. It sucks, but is helping you in many ways. You seem to have it all dialed in


----------



## PZT

5/11/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
1 tbsp olive oil


8 oz pedialyte 
8 oz cherry juice
8 oz cranberry juice


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
160 g cooked broccoli 
1 oz almond butter 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
160 g cooked broccoli 


45 g whey


3 whole eggs
5 egg whites
20 g shredded cheese


175 g raw chicken breast 
65 g avocado 
100 g cooked broccoli 
50 g homemade salsa




Calories: 2030
Macros: 238/100/75


Notes: just another day. Felt  a little backed up before bed but not really bloated. Shoulders and triceps tomorrow.


----------



## PZT

5/12/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat


8 oz pedialyte 
8 oz cherry juice
8 oz cranberry juice


175 g raw chicken breast
65 g dry white rice 


175 g raw chicken breast
25 g hickory & brown sugar bbq sauce
75 g dry oats


2 rice cakes


25 g cyclic dextrin 
25 g dextrose


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


175 g raw chicken breast 
65 g dry white rice


175 g raw chicken breast 
30 g local salad mix
30 g shredded cheese 
50 g ranch dressing 




Calories: 3285
Macros: 257/436/64






Workout:


Shoulders & Triceps




Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises


10x40
20x30
30x15
(Partial Rep Set)
40x45


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


20x8
30x8
40x23
30x22


Seated Dumbbell Press


45x6
65x6
85x8
70x12


Reverse Pec Deck Partials


50x10 Full Rom
(Drop Set)
70x80 / 50x30 / 30x15-Full ROM


Seated Dumbbell Side Lateral


30x13 + 25 Partials
30x15 + 12 Partials


Long Rope Press-down


50x33
50x18
50x15


Wide Grip Press-down


100x17
100x16
100x14


EZ Bar Overhead Cable Extension


130x20
130x17
130x15


Reverse Grip Single Arm Press-down


20x20
25x20
35x10
30x12


Super Set:
Kneeling Cable Crunch / Standing Cable Crunch 


2x75x25 / 2x75x25


Stair Master


20 minutes @ Level 4




Notes: 243.4 post cardio. Not changing anything till next week. Mainly because I have one more day of my kidney juice lol but I’m sure I’ll hit a new low body weight post back workout and cardio on Friday.


----------



## PZT

5/13/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
1 tbsp olive oil 


8 oz pedialyte 
8 oz cherry juice
8 oz cranberry juice


175 g raw chicken breast
120 g broccoli 
1 oz almond butter


175 g raw chicken breast 
120 g broccoli 
3/4 oz peanuts


175 g raw chicken breast 
105 g avocado 
2 tbsp homemade salsa


30 g whey
2 whole eggs
90 g red bell peppers
55 g blackberries 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
25 g local salad mix
30 ml light ranch dressing
50 g verde sauce 




Calories: 2210
Macros: 238/116/92




Notes: 


making a few slight changes to training. One I will start tracking my actual volume per muscle group. Which from what I can see hasn’t been too bad. Shoulders & Chest has been alittle high but mainly due to enjoying how my shoulders look the past 3 weeks lol and chest has been higher cause I feel like I don’t hit it the same as I use to years ago. 


One of the main changes is I will start doing arms twice a week on my Chest and Shoulder days. The total volume of working sets I only really 1 more for each muscle than what I have been doing though. Working volume for chest and shoulders will be down.  I have elected to do that mainly through less exercises. Back day will pretty much stay the same. Traps still twice a week but will cut the exercise selection on that as well. Feel like I’ve been trying to do more exercises when there’s really on two I feel well. So just do more work on those. Legs will change a bit. I will no longer hit deads and squats in the same workout or week for that matter. On the weeks I deadlift I’ll do a squat machine variation and the weeks I squat I’ll do a stiff leg variation. Still doing leg curls and leg press every week but going to up my volume for quads for sure. I have been lacking there.


Diet will stay the same till at least Tuesday but I’ll know if that’ll change by bed time Friday night. Carbs on training days has slowly crept up this week but I don’t think it will be a problem. The only change that will be made for that Tuesday would be drop carbs a bit more which means I’d be down to 25 g direct carbs but training days has gotten closer to 360-375 this week not counting my kidney juice. If I’m able to push it from this point I think I’ll get to a point body fat percentage wise I’ve never been to.


Need start keeping up with how some of these meals are making my body reactive. I was pretty watery around the midsection after being at work all day and even around the time I ate the meal with Avocado and salsa. About an hour and a half after the eggs, bell peppers, whey and berries I was really tight in the abdomen. I know years ago I experienced this when I had low carb meals with more than just 2 food sources. Like 2 protein sources, veggie and fruit in one meal. Need to start being smart about this if I wanna get where I wanna be.


Fats & Carbs ended a bit higher than I plan for but starting to get that “I need more fats” feeling again.


----------



## CJ

Quote.... "Feel like I’ve been trying to do more exercises when there’s really on two I feel well. So just do more work on those.".....


That's a damn good lesson right there!!!


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Quote.... "Feel like I’ve been trying to do more exercises when there’s really on two I feel well. So just do more work on those.".....
> 
> 
> That's a damn good lesson right there!!!




feel like age is helping me listen to things I never did in the past but sucks cause my body is already worn down lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You're a beast bro!
Like watching your journal


----------



## PZT

FlyingPapaya said:


> You're a beast bro!
> Like watching your journal



Thanks man, I feel like I don’t post newds yet or enough videos so figured I’d make this my like “little princess diary” with extra notes/thoughts. May start adding in my supplementation soon. 








Jin I think a name change is in order lol


----------



## Jin

PZT said:


> Thanks man, I feel like I don’t post newds yet or enough videos so figured I’d make this my like “little princess diary” with extra notes/thoughts. May start adding in my supplementation soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jin I think a name change is in order lol



user name to “little princess”?


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> user name to “little princess”?



lol naw thread title.... PZT's Pretty Little Princess Diary"


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> lol naw thread title.... PZT's Pretty Little Princess Diary"



Subscribed.

Smash that LIKE button!!!


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Subscribed.
> 
> Smash that LIKE button!!!



smuuuush it real nice


----------



## PZT

5/14/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat
2 oz pedialyte 
2 oz cherry juice
2 oz cranberry juice
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg loratadine 


175 g raw chicken breast
65 g dry white rice
16 oz Zero Calorie Energy Drink


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
25 g hickory & brown sugar bbq sauce
75 g dry oats
4 g EAAs


2 rice cakes


1 scoop popular pre-workout
1 scoop creatine complex 
5 g glutamine 
5 g arginine
1 g tyrosine 
2 g EAAs
100 mg caffeine 


10 oz Gatorade 
20 g cyclic dextrin 
20 g dextrose 
10 g EAAs


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice 
65 g red bell pepper
20 g local salad mix
2 tbsp verde salsa
2 tbsp picante salsa
30 g shredded cheese
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


45 g whey 
20 mg omeprazole
5 caps psyllium fiber capsules
100 mg diphenhydramine 
20 mg melatonin 




Calories: 2865
Macros: 256/403/29






Workout:


Traps/Lats/Upper Back/Low Back Day




Traps (3 to 5 working sets)

Dumbbell Shrug:


40x8
65x8
90x8
70x13
(Rest Pause)
55x16-7


*felt pretty good, decent intensity, pump could have been better. The set with 90s was too heavy for my tiny traps.


Lats/Upper Back (9 to 15 working sets)


Single Arm Pull-down:


30x6
50x6
70x12
(Cluster Set)
50x4-4-4-4


*these were hitting pretty good but my top straight set was too heavy so I used a lighter weight than planned for the cluster. That felt much better. Maybe switch this exercise out next week.


Elevated Supinated MAG Grip Seated Cable Row:


120x8
140x6
170x11
150x13
130x13


*so felt like a fkin retard after a set or two of these. I have been trying to these pretty strict as of late. But I’m doing so I have been rounding my back. Which is the exact feeling that made me scare I was having kidney issues. But at least it wasn’t. Thank God. Exercise felt pretty good but need a change up. Not hitting the way I would like anymore. 


Long Strap Dual Handle  Straight Arm Pulldown


60x24
75x17


*these felt awesome. More volume on these next week. This was only really one hard set and kinda too high on Reps.


Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:


45x5
90x4
135x11
115x13
(Drop Set) 
90x12 / 45x12


*getting pretty strong on these again but doesn’t really feel like I’m hitting what I want. Will switch this out for sure.


Meadows Row:


10x6
25x6
35x6
45x11
50x12


*these on the other hand hit exactly where u wanted. Idk why I ever stop doing these. Probably cause I eventually go to heavy lol.
Will definitely make me bring back single arm barbell rows as a lat movement as well.


Low Back (1 to 3 working sets)


Roman Chair Hyper-extensions:


BWx10
BW+25x16
(Drop Set) 
BW+25x12 / BWx5


*drop Set felt terrible pump wise. Fk me, right? Lol




**all in all a good workout but took longer with my powerlifter guy in town. Next weeks workout will look a lot different. He ain’t got the legs for a workout like this haha. Was surprised though, Weighed 241.2 lbs. post lifting. DID NO CARDIO!!! Felt good getting home and not feeling like death. Took a shower and went straight to the woman an licked some no-no spots. Straight cash, homie, fo sho! I’ll push mow the yard tomorrow and do cardio after chest/arms on Sunday if weight is up after cheating some on Saturday. Feels awesome cause training day carbs were actually 25-50 g higher than my plan called for and scale kept moving. Not going to change anything right now. Going to keep hitting like 50 g direct carbs on rest days and like 325-375 direct carbs on training days. If weight is lower again next Friday I’ll probably add 25 g carbs to my last meal of the day. Maybe through like sweet potatoes or oats.




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


My new fkin EAAs are straight powder “no flavoring”. They taste horrible, thought some Gatorade would help but nuh uh. I bout powder Gatorade for the next workout. Hopefully it doesn’t take so much that the carbs go up. If that doesn’t work I’ll try zero cal Mio or Crystal Light.


----------



## CJ

Unflavored BCAAs might be the nastiest taste ever. I used to mix them with 2 scoops of the yellow Gatorade powder, made them tolerable.

Oh, and did you put your Flonase and a stomach acid pump inhibitor in your supplement list? So thorough!!! :32 (18):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Unflavored BCAAs might be the nastiest taste ever. I used to mix them with 2 scoops of the yellow Gatorade powder, made them tolerable.
> 
> Oh, and did you put your Flonase and a stomach acid pump inhibitor in your supplement list? So thorough!!! :32 (18):



yes and yes lol


----------



## ftf

Love the new thread name!


----------



## PZT

ftf said:


> Love the new thread name!



fkin winning in tigers blood bro


----------



## CohibaRobusto

pedialyte?


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> pedialyte?



Extra hydration


----------



## PZT

5/15/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
45 g dry oats
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg loratadine 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
30 g dry cream of wheat 
50 g hickory and brown sugar bbq sauce 


10 oz Gatorade 
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine 
3 g creatine monohydrate 
1 g betaine anhydrous 
1.75 g calcium
60 g vitamin c
10 g Gatorade powder


45 g whey
1 tbsp olive oil


California Roll
Veggie Roll
Spicy Ahi Roll
Maui Roll
1/2 order land nachos


4 oz complete cookie


70 g Belgium waffle
25 g honey peanut butter
25 g strawberry jam
5 g syrup
16 oz whole milk
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


2.5 oz Takis wave chips


2.5 oz takis nuts
4 oz complete cookie 
20 mg omeprazole
5 caps psyllium fiber capsules
150 mg diphenhydramine 
15 mg melatonin 


4 oz complete cookie




Calories: 5580
Macros: 255/673/191




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Got some extra sleep. Woke up to good sex0rz. Mow 3/4 of the yard. Got punked out by bees.


So after a evening out for sushi with the woman. I slowly started to realize that I may have stomped my own ankle trying to get bees off me. Laying in bed and iced a bit but feels like a sprained ankle. Hopefully didn’t fk up a tendon or something.


----------



## CJ

Fukkin bees!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## permabulker

The name of this blog is just amazing.


----------



## PZT

permabulker said:


> The name of this blog is just amazing.



im digging it expect when I hit my history lol


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Fukkin bees!!!  :32 (18):



dude I seriously thought my ankle was fked. It’s not 100% but there were a few times last night when I got out of bed I couldn’t walk till I moved it around a bit


----------



## PZT

How the **** do you operate the pic upload shit on here?


----------



## Thewall

Pzt how did you change your log title. ( love the new title) lol


----------



## Jin

Thewall said:


> Pzt how did you change your log title. ( love the new title) lol



He knows a guy.....


----------



## PZT

5/16/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg loratadine 


45 g whey
65 g dry white rice 


2 rice cakes


8.5 g Citrulline Malate
4 g beta alanine
1 g agmatine sulfate
1.5 g taurine
350 g caffeine anhydrous
100 mg caffeine malate
175 mg dimetgylaminoethanol
50 mg 2-aminoisoheptane
15 mg 1,3-dimethylamylamine
15 mg GABA
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine 
3 g creatine monohydrate 


20 g Gatorade powder
20 g cyclic dextrin
20 g dextrose
10 g EAAs


45 g whey
45 g dextrose 


Foot long cold cut sub on Italian herbs and cheese bread with pepper jack cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, black olives
60 g miracle whip


4 oz complete cookie
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


20 mg omeprazole
5 caps psyllium fiber capsules
100 mg diphenhydramine 
20 mg melatonin 




Calories: 3215
Macros: 187/427/79






Workout:


Chest & Arms 




Chest (9 to 15 sets)


Smith Machine Slight Incline Press:


50x8
90x8
140x8
200x10
160x14
(Cluster Set)
 110x4-4-4-4


*good pump and first time the Cluster actually felt amazing.


Machine Flat Press:


130x6
160x6
190x12
170x12
(Rest Pause) 
150x12-6


*felt great in the inner peck. Rest Pause had pec Pec feeling like is was about to tear lol.


Slight Incline Dumbbell Fly:


15x8
25x8
30x15
(Drop Set)
30x15 / 20x8


*these felt good. I did then more in a lower in a press fashion then contracted as a fly. Feels way better on the shoulders and can push the Pec more.


High Cable Fly:


50x8
70x12
60x15
55x14


*felt ok. Might move in a decline pressing type movement here.


Triceps (3 to 5 sets)


EZ Bar Overhead Cable Extension:


90x8
2x120x20
120x25


*was a guessing game here doing this exercise first. But finally got some work in on last set.


Cross Body Single Arm Reverse Press-down:


20x8
25x20
30x12
35x12


*felt way better doing these cross body.


Biceps (3 to 5 sets)


EZ Bar Reverse Cable Curl:


50x8
70x20
70x19


*extensors and bottom portion of the brach were burning.


Wide Grip Cable Curl:


60x8
80x13
80x12
70x20


*felt incredible on these.




**238.0 post lifting. Fk the stair master lol. Down almost 30 lbs. in 27 weeks. I’ll need to up my training day carbs by 25 g at night atleast. I’ll keep my two low days at 50 for now. Side note, I wore a cut off flannel 
Shirt during this workout and I have no regrets. Think that’ll be a chest day ritual here on out. I have a bunch I can cut off the sleeves cause my forearms got too big from my few years of arm wrestling training. I seriously felt like I could have used more carbs for this workout but I figured two meals and the fkin 500 g plus yesterday was enough.




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Slept way too much. Missed a meal and 2 whole protein sources. Ankle is much better though. Cheat/High Day had me shitting all day once I did get up lol.
Overall shit day of eating. Was hard to do food prep as well. I don’t need to be happy with where I’m at, I want to push it further now.


----------



## DEADlifter

Shit bro!  That is a ton of supplements.  Do you take all that individually?  I could tell the one thing with the caffeine was probably some kind of pre-workout drink.


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> Shit bro!  That is a ton of supplements.  Do you take all that individually?  I could tell the one thing with the caffeine was probably some kind of pre-workout drink.



Its all powder, so no biggie on the pre-workout, its actually three different supplements (2 pre stim types and a creatine type) and then I add tyrosine, glutamine & arginine because those supps did not contain it. Once I finish the creatine supplement I use I will just buy bulk mono.


----------



## PZT

5/17/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg loratadine 


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef
65 g dry white rice 
2 g EAAs


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
25 g hickory & brown sugar bbq sauce 
75 g dry oats 


2 rice cakes


8.5 g Citrulline Malate
4 g beta alanine
1 g agmatine sulfate
1.5 g taurine
350 g caffeine anhydrous
100 mg caffeine malate
175 mg dimetgylaminoethanol
50 mg 2-aminoisoheptane
15 mg 1,3-dimethylamylamine
15 mg GABA
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine 
3 g creatine monohydrate 


20 g Gatorade powder
20 g cyclic dextrin
20 g dextrose
10 g EAAs


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g dry white rice
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


108 oz coors light


20 mg omeprazole
5 caps psyllium fiber capsules
50 mg diphenhydramine 
5 mg melatonin 




Calories: 3515
Macros: 224/427/25






Workout:


Legs & Traps






Quads (9 to 15 sets)


Barbell Back Squat


45x8
45x6
45x4
135x8
135x7
2x225x8
2x255x6
2x275x4
315x2


Leg Press:


4x360x8
3x360x16
360x14
360x12


*squats and leg press was just me getting in volume due to my powerlifting buddy rehabbing his knee that’s in town. 


Leg Extensions:


100x16
110x11
120x10


*easy work but will make these a staple for a while.


Hamstrings (6 to 9 sets)


Seated Hamstring Curl:


3x130x12


*was a little too heavy but I did factor in not doing them at beginning of the workout.


Dumbbell Stiff Leg Deadlift:


25x10
35x10
40x8
45x8
50x8


*mos def got something wrong with my hip when hinging.




Traps (3 to 5 sets)


Smith Machine Behind The Back Shrug:


140x15
140x14
2x140x12
140x11


*someone was using smith at beginning of workout so had to move these to the end. Pump not as good.




**244.0 lbs. post workout.
Almost did cardio but said no way Jose.




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Missed a meal and drank alcohol cause life sucks sometimes.


----------



## PZT

5/18/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg loratadine


45 g whey


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked broccoli 
50 g shredded cheese 
50 g verde salsa 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
25 g hickory & brown sugar bbq sauce 
90 c avocado 
150 g broccoli 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


175 g raw tilapia 
100 g avocado 
30 g takis tortilla chips
20 mg omeprazole
5 caps psyllium fiber capsules
100 mg diphenhydramine 
10 mg melatonin 


60 g whey
325 ml whole milk




Calories: 2100
Macros: 255/104/78






Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Took day of work and got a lot of rest. Too many shakes but better than pigging out on some McDonalds like I wanted to. Think having a too laid back person lifting with me the past week has not allowed me to get to a place that has helped me deal with some mental stuff I’ve been dealing with and it just came out yesterday. I think from here on out if someone wants to lift with me they will need to get on the same level. I enjoy helping people but I can’t sacrifice my needs to do so.


----------



## DEADlifter

The training pahtnah,  was it someone you know or just a dude from the gym?


----------



## PZT

He’s the younger guy I have handled at 2 powerlifting meets now and trained with previously but when I was more concerned with strength. Now my pace is 10x faster and I like to be intense for all working sets. He’s just out of shape and has different goals. Bro was sweating Monday after putting he’s knee sleeves and doing a set of 3 with the bar lol. Strong kid though with tons of potential. He also still has the young guy “anyone not doing what I’m doing is dumb” and “anyone that is better than me has better genetics, is short or on roids”. Kinda tiring. My other training partner that shows up for Monday and Wednesday work outs usually is better fit for my routine then him and he’s not nearly as strong or looks as if he lifts.


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> How the **** do you operate the pic upload shit on here?



cause you all hoes


----------



## Jin

Haha. Wait, this isn’t true? I’m keeping that fantasy alive in my mind!

“anyone that is better than me has better genetics, is short or on roids”.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Haha. Wait, this isn’t true? I’m keeping that fantasy alive in my mind!
> 
> “anyone that is better than me has better genetics, is short or on roids”.



I remember the day I stopped thinking that was when I finally started make real progress in my 20's. Took me like 5 years been when I did it was awesome


----------



## PZT

5/19/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef
65 g dry white rice 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
25 g hickory & brown sugar bbq sauce 
75 g dry oats 


2 rice cakes


8.5 g Citrulline Malate
4 g beta alanine
1 g agmatine sulfate
1.5 g taurine
350 g caffeine anhydrous
100 mg caffeine malate
175 mg dimetgylaminoethanol
50 mg 2-aminoisoheptane
15 mg 1,3-dimethylamylamine
15 mg GABA
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine 
3 g creatine monohydrate 


20 g Gatorade powder
20 g cyclic dextrin
20 g dextrose
10 g EAAs


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
230 g cooked white potato w/ peel
50 g hickory & brown sugar bbq sauce 
50 g shredded cheese
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


45 g whey
100 g blueberry muffin
20 mg omeprazole
5 caps psyllium fiber capsules
50 mg diphenhydramine 
5 mg melatonin 




Calories: 3390
Macros: 266/453/60






Workout:


Shoulders & Arms




Rear Delts (0 to 3 sets)


Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:


5x12
15x10
25x26 + 30 Partials
20x24 + 25 Partials


*day be poppin.


Shoulders (9 to 15 sets)


Standing Dumbbell Laterals:


15x12
30x8
45x18
35x20
25x25
(Drop Set) 
20x10 / 10x8


*this was hell.


Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:


40x8
60x6


*shoulder didn’t feel good for heavier weight so changed things up...


Super Set:
Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press / Standing EZ Bar Front Raise


60x15 / 25x12
60x12 / 25x8


Rope Face Pull:


65x20
2x65x16




Triceps (3 to 5 sets)


Long Rope Press-down:


30x10
35x10
3x40x20


*felt good. 


Wide Grip Press-down:


3x100x15




Biceps (3 to 5 sets)


Dumbbell Hammer Curl:


30x16
30x14
30x10


*ehh


Close Grip EZ Bar Preacher Curl:


2x70x15
70x11


*ehh


Super Set:
Reverse Crunch / Standing Cable Crunch


BWx25 / 75x25
BWx20 / 75x20
BWx10 / 75x15


*low ab fkin cramps. Can you smell the menstration.




**was going to throw in 15 minutes cardio if I was at a higher weight than I was last post cardio on this day but I was 239.6 so opted out. Kinda losing faster than I want to. Also feel like I lose my pump after 2 exercises even with the intra workout carbs. I swear I’m getting in enough carbs but idk.




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Woke up seeing more of some third row of Abs. Will be so happy when that loose skin in that area completely tightens up. After evaluating everything above I decided to add a rice cake into my pre-workout snack and 25 more grams carbs before bed. Then also add some fats to my first 2 meals on rest days that are usually just carbs.


----------



## PZT

5/20/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
1/2 tbsp olive oil
45 g dry cream of wheat
20 g peanut butter
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
30 g dry oats
20 g peanut butter 
150 g cooked broccoli 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked broccoli 
1 oz Almonds


11 oz RTD protein shake
1/2 oz peanuts


60 g 93/7 ground beef
110 g raw chicken tenderloin 
1 duck egg
25 g shredded cheese
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked broccoli 
90 g orange bell pepper
30 g shredded cheese
30 ml light ranch dressing 
20 mg omeprazole
5 caps psyllium fiber capsules
150 mg diphenhydramine 
20 mg melatonin 




Calories: 2390
Macros: 282/118/95






Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Added the pb to the first two meals to kinda slow stuff down but man! The pb in the wheat and oats tasted soooo fkin good.


Have some guidelines going into my back workout tomorrow that I thought I’d share...


1.) if weight is more than 1/2 a pound lower than last week I’ll add more carbs to training days.


2.) if weight is more than 1/2 a pound higher, I’ll subtracted from rest day carbs. 


3.) if weight is 1 lbs. higher than last week I’ll add in 15 minutes cardio post workout.


.... and the most exciting!


4.) If weight is more than a pound under last weeks weight I’ll treat myself to McDonalds. 


Probably hard back day w/ deadlifts, so probably getting a Double Quarter Pounder w/ Cheese lol. Maybe some drinks too haha. 


Going to start adding some fat to my first meal on training days too. It’s like 70 g carbs and I seem to crash not to long after.


----------



## Jin

Great log bro.


----------



## quackattack

Damn it PZT now you have me wanting some Mcdonalds.  Don't bring that type of stuff here.  Like bringing booze to AA.


----------



## eazy

quackattack said:


> Damn it PZT now you have me wanting some Mcdonalds.  Don't bring that type of stuff here.  Like bringing booze to AA.



I thought the same thing.


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> Damn it PZT now you have me wanting some Mcdonalds.  Don't bring that type of stuff here.  Like bringing booze to AA.



Higher chance of booze than Mickey D's tonight lol. But that Double Quarter Pounder is 51% coming


----------



## PZT

5/21/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat 
20 g peanut butter
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef
65 g dry white rice 


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
20 g hickory & brown sugar bbq sauce 
75 g dry oats 


3 rice cakes


8.5 g Citrulline Malate
4 g beta alanine
1 g agmatine sulfate
1.5 g taurine
350 g caffeine anhydrous
100 mg caffeine malate
175 mg dimetgylaminoethanol
50 mg 2-aminoisoheptane
15 mg 1,3-dimethylamylamine
15 mg GABA
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine 
3 g creatine monohydrate 


20 g Gatorade powder
20 g cyclic dextrin
20 g dextrose
10 g EAAs


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


Double Quarter Pounder w/ Cheese
Large French Fry
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


6 bud lights
4 crown and cokes


20 mg omeprazole
5 mg melatonin 




Calories: 4920
Macros: 242/599/101






Workout:


Back Day


Traps (3 to 5 sets)


Dumbbell Shrug:


40x10
60x10
(Rest Pauses)
80x15-7
70x15-8


*felt great.




Back (9 to 15 sets)




Meadows Row:


10x8
25x8
55x14
45x13


*feels awesome for the part of my upper back I’ve been trying to hit for months.


Supinated MAG Grip Pull-down:


120x8
140x8
160x3
170x15
(Drop Set) 
150x10 / 100x7


*omg serious high lat pumps.


Dumbbell Row


60x6
80x6
95x12
(Cluster Set) 
80x4-4-4-4


*did these with my torso more upright than I would normally do them and felt pretty nice.


Chest Supported Row Machine:


50x10
80x20
70x17


*perfect finishing up the whole back.


Conventional Deadlift


135x8
225x8
315x8
365x8
2x405x6
455x3


*deaddddddd


**237.8 lbs. post deads, in sweat pants soaked in sweat. So I’m getting McDonalds.




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


???


----------



## PZT

5/22/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
75 g dry oats 
20 g peanut butter
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


11 oz RTD protein shake


2 housemade Crab Cakes
1/2 Wagyu Bacon Cheeseburger
Sea Salt Fries
Caesar Salad
2 Cheddar bay biscuits 


Venti White Mocha Frappuccino 


3 rice cakes


9 g Citrulline Malate
4.5 g beta alanine
1 g agmatine sulfate
2 g taurine
450 g caffeine anhydrous
100 mg caffeine malate
375 mg dimetgylaminoethanol
100 mg 2-aminoisoheptane
30 mg 1,3-dimethylamylamine
25 mg GABA
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine 
3 g creatine monohydrate 


20 g Gatorade powder
20 g cyclic dextrin
20 g dextrose
10 g EAAs


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


1/2 Wagyu Bacon Cheeseburger
2 cheddar bay biscuits
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


50 g Soft baked banana bread breakfast biscuit
300 ml whole milk
20 mg omeprazole
10 mg melatonin 




Calories: 4465
Macros: 215/507/183






Workout:


Chest & Arm Day




Flat Barbell Bench Press


45x20
135x15
135x12
185x10
4x225x9


*powalifta buddy talked me into benching. Felt good pump wise but just felt like I was gonna injure myself again.


Smith Machine Slight Incline Press:


90x6
140x6
(Rest Pause)
180x8-4
150x9-4-2


*lighter weights than planned due to benching first but got it done.


Machine Flat Press:


170x6
(Drop Sets)
180x12 / 120x7


*pec were just about finished by the time I got here.


Incline Dumbbell Fly:


30x10
35x10


*done-zo!


Single Arm Reverse Press-down:


20x10
3x25x15


*triceps looking bigger and better then they have my whole life. Sadly my shoulders and chest aren’t as big as they were in my late 20s lol.


Rope Overhead Cable Extension:


75x15
3x85x12


*didn’t like these as much as with an EZ bar.


Close Grip EZ Bar Cable Curl


2x50x12
65x17
70x12


*nice change up over doing a reverse or hammer grip exercise.


Wide Grip Cable Curl:


80x14
2x80x12


*Bicep pump straight ruhtarded.




**felt kinda tired due to Drinks last night and Mr. Nasty Timez marathon when I got home. But well worth it. Also going to cut out stims on my next shoulder day and see how the pump looks, vascularity wise. Pretty sure getting in too much stims. 100% sure actually haha.




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


So kinda fked up with my guidelines last night. I was using my lowest body weight which was actually last Sunday not Friday. So my Friday weight was actually down almost 5 lbs.
Post workout on today was 238.8 lbs.


Ended up not eating as much as I planned. Oh well.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Mr. Nasty Timez marathon? Lol


----------



## Jin

CohibaRobusto said:


> Mr. Nasty Timez marathon? Lol



Just what his wife calls it.


----------



## PZT

5/23/2021




Eating:


45 g whey
45 g dry oats
1 tbsp olive oil
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


175 g raw 93/7 ground beef
65 g dry white rice
5 caps psyllium fiber


45 g whey
20 g peanut butter 


Foot long cold cut on Italians herb and cheese bread with pepper jack cheese, lettuce, tomato, ack olives and mayonnaise 
3 oz takis tortilla chips


95 g banana nut muffin
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
1000 mg Vitamin C
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


150 g Belgian waffle
50 g syrup
20 mg omeprazole


11 oz RTD protein shake 




Calories: 4115
Macros: 215/406/186






Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Got yard work done and some extra rest. 


Gonna be hard to progress if I keep having these high fat/high process food days.


----------



## PZT

5/24/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
1000 mg Vitamin C
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


100 g dry cream of wheat
20 g peanut butter


175 g raw chicken tenderloin 
65 g white rice
55 g verde salsa


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast 
25 g chicken dipping sauce 
75 g dry oats


3 rice cakes


6 g Citrulline Malate
3.25g beta alanine
1 g agmatine sulfate
1 g taurine
250 g caffeine anhydrous
100 mg caffeine malate
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine 
3 g creatine monohydrate 


20 g Gatorade powder
20 g cyclic dextrin
20 g dextrose
10 g EAAs


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast 
65 g dry white rice
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
1000 mg Vitamin C
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg omeprazole


175 g raw chicken breast 
95 g avocado 
115 g cooked broccoli 
105 g cooked sweet potato with peel 




Calories: 3315
Macros: 273/435/57






Workout: 


Trap & Leg Day




Behind The Back Smith Machine Shrug


90x10
150x15
150x14
150x13


SSB Squats


151x6
201x6
241x6
291x6
241x8
201x10


*was hitting bottom on the like my old lady wishes I did.


Leg Press


90x6
180x6
270x6
360x6
450x6
540x6
450x10
360x12


Smith Machine Front Squat


50x6
90x6
140x6
180x6


*these are much harder than free weight lol.


Leg Extension


100x6
120x6
140x12
130x12


*nice little finish on quads.


Seated Leg Curl


85x6
100x6
130x12
115x12


*really starting to feel this exercise.


Barbell Romanian Deadlifts


115x6
205x6
275x6
325x6
345x6


*these were hell after deadlifting Friday.


Lying Leg Curl


50x17
60x10


*finished em off lol.


**243.4 lbs. post workout. Which is a tad lighter than last weeks weight on this day. Tried more volume and toned down the intensity abut for this work out.




Daily Notes & Thoughts:
Was home all day with my son who was sick but did my best to stay on track.


----------



## PZT

5/24/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
g dry cream of wheat 
1/2 tbsp olive oil
20 g peanut butter 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
1000 mg Vitamin C
500 mcg Magnesium Glycinate
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


175 g raw chicken breast 
100 g cooked broccoli 
20 g peanut butter 
30 g dry oats


175 g raw chicken breast 
100 g cooked broccoli 
3/4 oz almonds 


3 oz 93/7 raw ground beef
90 g orange bell pepper
25 g shredded cheese
3 whole eggs


45 g whey
50 g blackberries
20 g almond butter 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
1000 mg Vitamin C
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg omeprazole


175 g raw chicken breast 
80 g avocado 
100 g cooked French green beans
2 tbsp verde salsa




Calories: 2375
Macros: 259/118/105






Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Eating plan stays the same as last week until post shoulder day. Same parameters post workout on that day as Friday except no cheat meal. Only if weight is too low after that day I’ll add 25 g carbs to Friday, if it’s too high I’ll subtract from Thursday. Also have planned to do my high/cheat meal day as each meal being 100 g carbs each meal. So breakfast will be 100 g carbs of say cream of wheat or oats then each meal after that shoot for the same. I think this will limit my cheating on that day and also help get in the amount of carbs I want. Idk we will see but it’s a actual plan rather than going by the seat of my pants. The rest day on the weekend will still be a little lax. Mainly due to that also being the day I usually do yard work.
My son is still sick and will be out of day care all week so that makes things more interesting as well lol. Maybe a little too high on the fats today.


----------



## PZT

5/25/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat
20 g almond butter
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


175 g raw 
65 g white rice
50 g French green beans


175 g raw chicken breast 
25 g French fry dipping sauce
50 g French green beans
75 g dry oats


3 rice cakes


1,500 mg Citrulline Malate
800 mg beta alanine
500 mg L-taurine
185 mg DMAE
200 mg caffeine anhydrous
50 mg DMHA
15 mg DMAA
15 mg GABA
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine 


20 g Gatorade powder
20 g cyclic dextrin
20 g dextrose
10 g EAAs


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


175 g raw 
65 g dry white rice
2 packets soy sauce
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg omeprazole


3 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
75 g cooked broccoli 
65 g dry white rice




Calories: 3460
Macros: 253/463/69






Workout: 


Shoulder & Arm Day




Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:


10x15
20x12
(Drop Sets) 
30x18 / 20x12
25x14 / 15x13


*felt great as always.


Standing Single Arm Cuff Cable Side Laterals:


15x10
25x10
30x20
30x15
20x22


*these weren’t as special as I’d hoped.


Seated Machine Shoulder Press:


55x8
85x8
115x8
145x8
(Rest Pause Sets)
160x14-5
130x15-7


*felt pretty good getting away from the free weight pressing.


Rope Face Pull


50x10 
2x80x15


*real good sets here.


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


25x10
(Drop Set)
35x10 / 25x7 / 15x9


*ehh. I need to start doing these with a stricter form.


Loge Rope Press-down:


40x10
(Drop Sets)
45x26 / 30x17
40x16 / 30x8


*really diggin this exercise.


Close Grip EZ Bar Press-down:


50x10
60x10
70x10
90x18


*not too bad but still like wide grip more.


Standing Close Grip EZ Bar Curl:


50x18
60x17
75x13
75x12


*nice change up but will try something else next week.


Away Facing Single Arm Cable Curl:


20x20
30x14
40x14


*this was a last second change up and glad someone was using the preacher bench cause this will be a staple for now on. Was able to really get a contraction similar to the wide grip cable curls I do.


Reverse Crunch


BWx28
BWx15


Standing Oblique Cable Crunch


2x50x35


Bench Crunch


BWx24
BWx21


*nice ab cramps today.


**241.4 post work out so nothing changes for now. 
Started out kinda iffy about how I was looking at the beginning of the workout but that change with just one compliment. A younger guy that start with his dad years ago in our gym has seen me go through many phases actually told me I was looking good.




Daily Notes & Thoughts: son still sick and got shitty news at my job. So yay me. Thinking it almost time to bring back cardio even if I up or drop some carbs some where. Think it’s been two weeks besides my weekend yard work. I am now 29 weeks in and should be around 238 from 267 most of the time now anyway. So no reason to stress that I’m losing too fast anymore. Probably start at 15 minutes though.


So in saying all that the nee guidelines for the next 2 days will be as follows...


1.) raise carbs on training days if bw is lower than 238.0 post back day.


2.) lower of carbs on rest days if bw is over 241.6 post back day.


3.) if weight is 239 or over post back day do 15 minutes of cardio.


----------



## PZT

5/26/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
45 g dry cream of wheat 
1/2 tbsp olive oil
20 g almond butter 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 


175 g raw chicken breast 
100 g cooked broccoli 
20 g almond butter 
30 g dry oats


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast 
100 g cooked broccoli 
3/4 oz almonds 


3 oz 93/7 raw ground beef
95 g green bell pepper
20 g shredded cheese
2 whole eggs
30 g spicy ketchup
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg omeprazole


135 g raw chicken breast
50 g raw baby spinach
25 g shredded cheese 
50 g light ranch


175 g raw chicken breast 
75 g avocado 
80 g green bell pepper
50 g blueberries 
50 g celery
2 tbsp verde salsa




Calories: 2400
Macros: 250/131/106






Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Going to start looking for a cheap or free piece of cardio equipment. Need something at home. Son still sick.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

How old are your kids dude? Bummer having a sick one. Good luck.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> How old are your kids dude? Bummer having a sick one. Good luck.



my biological son is 5 and he is the one sick. I also have a 10 year old step daughter


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Cool, mine are 14 (boy) and 15 (girl).


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Cool, mine are 14 (boy) and 15 (girl).



Oh man, only excited about that age to help my son be a monster. If he’s into it by then. I won’t force it. My step daughter is giving use problems li she’s that age though lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> Oh man, only excited about that age to help my son be a monster. If he’s into it by then. I won’t force it. My step daughter is giving use problems li she’s that age though lol



Can't get my son to lift, but I started doing some kickboxing and more recently jujitsu with him, and he is kinda into that. We work with a personal trainer once a week, it has been a good bonding activity. I wish he would start lifting, but I don't want to push it.

My daughter is like the perfect kid. I don't know what to do with her. She could parent me. We're pretty lucky. I need to get her going to jujitsu with us this summer too.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Can't get my son to lift, but I started doing some kickboxing and more recently jujitsu with him, and he is kinda into that. We work with a personal trainer once a week, it has been a good bonding activity. I wish he would start lifting, but I don't want to push it.
> 
> My daughter is like the perfect kid. I don't know what to do with her. She could parent me. We're pretty lucky. I need to get her going to jujitsu with us this summer too.



that’s awesome man


----------



## PZT

5/28/2021



Eating:



45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat
20 g almond butter
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 


175 g raw chicken breast 
65 g white rice


175 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast 
25 g secret sauce 
75 g dry oats


1 rice cake
1 oz granola bar


6 g citrulline malate
3.25 g Beta-alanine
1 g taurine
250 mg caffeine anhydrous 
100 mg caffeine malate
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine 


20 g Gatorade powder
20 g cyclic dextrin
20 g dextrose
10 g EAAs
4 oz coconut water


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


175 g raw chicken breast 
65 g dry white rice


Avocado cucumber roll
Philadelphia roll
California roll


3 oz takis tortilla chips
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 




Calories: 4135
Macros: 253/589/90






Workout: 


Back Day




Dumbbell Shrug:


30x20
40x15
50x8
1x60x31


*took Dante Trudel’s Widow Maker set method on this and felt awesome.


Meadows Row:


40x7
55x6
70x12
80x9


*may have went too heavy but ehh.


Supinated MAG Grip Pulldown:

120x10
150x8
(Rest Pause)
180x11-3-2


*this just feels good.


Dumbbell Row


50x6
65x6
85x13 
95x11


*like last week I did these more up right and it feels awesome but doesn’t really get into the low lat like I want.


Chest Supported Row Machine:


50x6
70x8
100x12
120x12


*really getting my mid back/lower trap area with this. Feels good bro


Supinating Single Arm Seated Cable Row


(No Rest Periods)
3x40x10


*these weren’t planned but could feel I did hit the very bottom of the lat hardly. This is a very lacking part for me so I have to stimulate it.


Rack Pulls


135x7
225x7
315x6
255x12


*took it easy here because lower back and hamstrings were fked from last Friday’s conventional deadlifts then Mondays RDLs. I will only do hamstring isolation next leg day so that I can hit heavier weights on racks next Friday.


Neutral Grip Reverse Pec Deck


(Drop Set)
100x10 / 70x8 / 50x10


*my mid back is so weak lol.


Stair Master


15 minutes @ Level 4


*my quads were not ready for the Lactic acidzzzzz!!! Haha


Reverse Crunch


BWx20
BWx15


Standing High Cable Side Crunch


2x70x25


*almost forgot to get my ab work in.




**decided to cut out most intensifier sets for this workout. May do the same for Chest day if I feel sluggish going into thatworkout. 239.2 lbs. post lifting. Which meant no changing of carb intake but stair master returns, yay me lol. Also means it the final push for what looks like 12% body fat. My guess is I’m like 15-16% body fat currently. This will be tough for me but I really want it. 




Daily Notes & Thoughts: in regards to biceps I will have to bring volume down a bit on biceps on Wednesdays due to soreness still being around on Fridays. This was one reason I had switch triceps to shoulder a awhile back before I had when full arms twice a week. Eventually I think I’ll do traps on chest and shoulder day and maybe biceps on leg and back day. Got some sushi and when I put it in my tracker it seems like the Marcos are way the fk off but oh well. Was so worth it. Making same guidelines for tomorrow as I had to day. Which will be kinda fked off due to cheating tonight and planning to eat 600 g carbs tomorrow lol.  But kinda did that today haha.


----------



## PZT

Just realized I had my dates off but back on track now


----------



## TODAY

This continues to be one of the most engaging, detailed, and informative logs on UGBB.

Keep killing it bro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

TODAY said:


> This continues to be one of the most engaging, detailed, and informative logs on UGBB.
> 
> Keep killing it bro.



The dude is quietly and methodically acquiring UGBB legend status.


----------



## CJ

TODAY said:


> This continues to be one of the most engaging, detailed, and informative logs on UGBB.
> 
> Keep killing it bro.



He even logs his Flonase!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## PZT

Wow thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## PZT

5/29/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
135 g dry cream of wheat
20 g almond butter
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 


175 g raw chicken breast
65 g dry white rice
4 rice cakes


3 rice cakes
4 oz Greek yogurt


3000 mg citrulline malate
1600 mg beta alanine
1000 mg taurine
375 mg DMAE
200 mg caffeine anhydrous 
100 mg DMHA
30 mg DMAA
25 mg GABA
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine
3 g creatine monohydrate
25 g Gatorade powder


25 g Gatorade powder
25 g cyclic dextrin
25 g dextrose
10 g EAAs
4 oz coconut water


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 
375 ml orange juice


3 steak street tacos
1/4 Mexican rice
15 tortilla chips
1/4 c salsa
4 tbsp guacamole
4 tbsp pico 
2 oz pecan praline


1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


11 oz RTD protein shake
70 g Belgian waffle




Calories: 3970
Macros: 217/608/83






Workout: 


Chest/Shoulders/Triceps Day




Smith Machine Slight Incline Press:


50x13
90x10
110x8
140x6
180x3
200x1
(Rest Pause)
230x9-5-3


*went somewhere special for that set.


Parallel Bar Dips


2xBWx8
BW+10x6
BW+25x12
BW+35x8


*use to love these and apparently they don’t hurt me anymore so gonna see how  can progress here.


Seated Smith Machine Overhead Press


0x8
20x8
50x8
70x6
90x6
110x7
(Rest Pause)
140x6-2
90x8


*I hate this exercise but need to teach this old dog new tricks, fo sho. And went too heavy on the rest Pause lol. So did a back down set with little rest in between.


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


5x15
10x12
15x10
20x8
25x32


*tried doing these way stricter than normal.


Reverse Grip Barbell Press


45x8
95x7
135x8
185x9
2x225x6


*old favorite of mine that seems like a safe alternative to normal barbell pressing. Then I fked up and I unracked too close to the J hooks on the first of the 225 sets which was supposed to be a rest Pauses set. Then I was too fatigued on the second set. Just called it here. Hopefully be more impressive next weekend. 


EZ Bar Overhead Cable Extension:


75x10
100x15
120x30


*was pretty tired by the time I got here.


Stair Master:


17 minutes @ Level 4


*wasn’t hard at all since I felt fat asf lol.


**this is my first day at trying to attempt a PPL legs split but I’ll be doing 4 days and the push will be twice a week but different exercises. Hopefully this allows some kind of growth. Seems like with out the heavy free weights it’s just not happening and I get hurt every time I go back to them lol. So...


Weekend Workout:
Chest/Shoulder/Triceps


Monday:
Trap/Biceps/Legs


Wednesday:
Chest/Shoulder/Triceps


Friday:
Trap/Biceps/Back


I would also like to eventually train back twice a week and legs. So maybe looking at a hamstring/upper back and quad/lat split but idk. I’m try this for 4-8 weeks and go from there.


239.4 lbs post lifting. Snag some quick pics evaluate where I’m at and I feel behind now. I may have been too concerned a few weeks ago that I was dropping weight too fast and just road it out instead. Rest days are zero direct carbs for sure next week and stair master three days a week. The following week I’m sure I’ll start drop training day carbsz Was at 445 g carbs and 16 g fat post workout shake lol. 




Daily Notes & Thoughts:
Tex-Mex is shit. If you ever come to Texas make sure you eat real Mexican food. You’ll know the difference by how nice the establishment is. Nice = shit Tex-Mex food... Sketchy = some the best you ever had. Either way was too bad on macros. But also had no cheese haha. However, that pecan praline was on point with the fat intake.


----------



## PZT

5/30/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
13 g olive oil
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 


10 g EAAs
3 g creatine
5 g glutamine
1.25 g tyrosine


45 g whey
28 g almond butter 


3 Philadelphia Rolls
1 Avocado Roll


175 g raw chicken breast 


175 g raw chicken breast 
100 g cooked broccoli 


1000 mg Fish Oil is
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg omeprazole


200 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast 
70 g green bell pepper
1 slice turkey bacon
75 g cooked broccoli 
25 g soy sauce


45 g whey
75 g blueberries 
20 g peanut butter 




Calories: 2805
Macros: 272/229/89






Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


While doing yard work my woman said my step daughter wanted to try sushi and she was going to get some crab legs. So told woman to get some, I’d eat and if the step daughter didn’t like them I would eat the rest. She didn’t even try it and the woman didn’t even get crab legs. But I have no regrets lol. Even though this was supposed to be a low day. Yard work was tougher than normal with all the rain lately.


Slept in a bit so was trying to get meals in as well. 


Also took some progress starting pictures in three different location to keep myself accountable. This is something I haven’t been doing due to still having pics of where I was in my late 20s and I was very self conscious about it. Now I will use this as a tool to get better. Which right off the bat I know I will not be as big when I get as lean as I want to be nor what I was and I’m not as lean as I thought I was currently. As well as my chest is lagging much more than I thought. 


Actually sat down and factored where’s I’d need to be each day to stay in a weekly deficit. 


Rest days need to be 1700 250/0/80, training days 3400 250/400/70 and high day 4000 w/ 600 carbs minimum fat & protein. If the rest days this week are too low for me I’ll bring them up and bring the carbs on the high day down. I think this approach will start showing results quickly. Especially with cardio being brought back in. And after looking back my weekly calorie intake has been much higher but I was trying to slow weight loss which I achieved but was not needed now looking back. Weekly cals have been 3000-3200 the past 3 weeks. However I think this will give my body a recharge to hit new bests. Similar to when I came back from vacation in March. I am now 30 weeks in so I will find this week productive if I hit the 236’s and look better post workout Friday. I am confident weight will hit that mark but look wise idk. Even though I’m not happy I need to be proud of my 30 lbs. weight loss. Time to really push guys. Thank you everyone for the encouragement over the past few months. 


Off from work tomorrow and it’s my new trap/rear Delt/leg/bicep/forearm day. Hoping to get real good squats in.


----------



## PZT

Imagine uploading is not friendly


----------



## PZT

Guess I can’t upload directly from my photo library on phone?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> Guess I can’t upload directly from my photo library on phone?



There should be a way to. I use an app called quickimgur though and just past the image link in. That has worked for me since I ran out of space on the forum's image hosting.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> There should be a way to. I use an app called quickimgur though and just past the image link in. That has worked for me since I ran out of space on the forum's image hosting.



ok I’ll try that. Thanks bro


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> There should be a way to. I use an app called quickimgur though and just past the image link in. That has worked for me since I ran out of space on the forum's image hosting.



I couldn’t find anything under that. Is that an iPhone app?


----------



## PZT

5/31/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat
10 g almond butter
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 


175 g raw chicken breast 
65 g dry white rice
1 tsp olive oil
50 g cooked broccoli 


1 rice cake
4 oz Greek yogurt


6 g citrulline malate
3.25 g Beta-alanine
1 g taurine
250 mg caffeine anhydrous 
100 mg caffeine malate
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine
3 g creatine monohydrate


20 g Gatorade powder
20 g cyclic dextrin
20 g dextrose
10 g EAAs
4 oz coconut water


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


180 g raw chicken breast 
65 g dry white rice 
1 tsp olive oil
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
20 mg omeprazole
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


200 g raw 98/2 ground turkey 
65 g dry white rice
50 g avocado 
40 g green bell pepper


200 g raw tilapia 
40 g green bell pepper
20 g spicy ketchup
75 g dry oats
20 g peanut butter




Calories: 3405
Macros: 278/451/63






Workout: 


Monday: Traps/Rear Delts, Legs & Biceps 




Warmup:
Band Work for Shoulders
Broomstick Shoulder Rotations
Dumbbell Shoulder Internal & External Rotations
20 rep sets on Leg Machines 




Smith Machine Behind the Back Shrug:


20x10
50x10
70x10
90x8
100x32 + 30-Second Stretch on Each Trap


*was alright but probably should have been heavier or squeezed Reps more.


Chest Supported Rear Delt Raise


10x12
20x10
25x18
(Rest Pause)
30x13-4-2 + 30-Second
Stretch on Each Rear Delt


*25s was supposed to be rest Pauses but was lighter than expected wanted room to work up in the future. The actual rest pause wasn’t that good but the stretch picked up some slack.


Lying Hamstring Curl:


50x8
60x8
70x6
(Rest Pause)
80x14-4-2 + 30-Second Hamstring Stretch


Barbell Squats


45x8
(Sleeves)
135x8
225x4
275x2
(Add Belt)
315x1
365x1
(Add Wraps)
405x4 (VID)
315x12


*been awhile since I had some weight on my back or had wraps on for that matter. Felt incredibly heavy. Wraps were probably at like 75% on 405 and 85% on 315. Weren’t hurting at all with 405. 4 Reps into 315 I was cringing a tad. They moved way faster in video than I felt during the set. Maybe due to being more narrow than I’d like but trying to baby my groin still and kinda need more quads than posterior change for my current goals here. Wanna really work up my strength on these front squats/SSB squats in the 4-6 and 10-12 rep range. The 315 set felt much better so maybe just a feel for the weight thing on 405. I’ve been doing a lot of volume around the 300 mark for weeks. Will go 405 for more Reps next time and add 5 lbs. to the back down set. Did my quad stretch post top set of calves. After watching the video it looks like I was squatting ng a bit higher than I normally do, which makes me weaker because I’m kinda of a rebound squatter. Also remember I was having issues holding bar solid on my back.


Standing Smith Machine Calf Raise


50x10
70x10
(Rest Pause)
80-12-6-5


*hate doing calves lol. Did my stretch post quad stretch.


Wide Grip Cable Curl


*warmups
45x10
50x8
70x8
(Rest Pause)
90x15-8-8 + 30-Second Stretch for Biceps


*on the weeks I do front or SSB squats Biceps will be done before hamstrings.
Had to do these on a different cable attachment than usual but the stretch was fkin awe full.


Dumbbell Crossbody Hammer Curl


10x10
20x10
25x30ish


*always lose count on alternating bilateral lower exercise but felt real good.


Stair Master:


17 minutes @ Level 4


*fkerz.


**not going to weigh till post cardio on Friday. Just put in the work and re-evaluate after that and pics during the weekend.




Daily Notes & Thoughts:


Ended up being a good day. Just felt decent most of the day which isn’t usual for me. Got some more pics to track progress and some I may post tomorrow just cause I’ve only ever uploaded one.


----------



## PZT

***** hell I can even upload my YouTube video anymore.

wtf am I doing wrong lol


----------



## PZT




----------



## PZT

Hmm worked under quick reply


----------



## permabulker

PZT said:


>



Not gunna lie I have not seen many princesses do that. You also gave me an epiphany. I’m flaring my knees far too much when I squat.


----------



## PZT

permabulker said:


> Not gunna lie I have not seen many princesses do that. You also gave me an epiphany. I’m flaring my knees far too much when I squat.



id move rather be going wide with knees flared out more haha


----------



## PZT




----------



## PZT




----------



## PZT




----------



## PZT




----------



## PZT

Best I can do for now and what Im not to self conscious about. Be gentle haha


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Looking badass bro, keep it up!


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Looking badass bro, keep it up!



thanks man, hopefully another 10-20 pounds of pure fat loss will give me more definition and such


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> thanks man, hopefully another 10-20 pounds of pure fat loss will give me more definition and such



No, I don't see any need for fat loss in those pics. I'm not just trying to make you feel good or anything. They look perfect to me. Unless you're planning on doing some bb competition where you need super low bf...I'd be totally happy to look like that. Is it like your abs or something you're concerned about?


----------



## Jin

CohibaRobusto said:


> No, I don't see any need for fat loss in those pics. I'm not just trying to make you feel good or anything. They look perfect to me. Unless you're planning on doing some bb competition where you need super low bf...I'd be totally happy to look like that. Is it like your abs or something you're concerned about?



In my rep comment to Our Little Princess, I told her she must have the worst body dysmorphia on the board, because it’s clearly worse than mine. 

20 pounds of pure fat loss and you’ll look like an anatomical doll that med school students use to study the circulatory system.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

If anything, you need a bigger mirror princess.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> No, I don't see any need for fat loss in those pics. I'm not just trying to make you feel good or anything. They look perfect to me. Unless you're planning on doing some bb competition where you need super low bf...I'd be totally happy to look like that. Is it like your abs or something you're concerned about?



yes and other places that are stubborn or just have fat cells that have been there for ever. The 3-4 years I was competitively arm wrestling the first time I cut weight for a tournament really ruined my relationship with food. I got to where I only ate to maintain a Bodyweight close to tournaments. Which meant to structure diet wise. This cause an unpleasant look in my chest and abdomen. Which was a decent problem when I first started lifting and even years into it from being a skinny fat kid my whole life. I think I can put in a decent amount of work until the end of summer. I just don’t want to lose a lot of muscle. I just wanna see crazy shit with what I already got. I mean I train to be big but I’m realistic in how much more muscle mass I can add at this point.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> In my rep comment to Our Little Princess, I told her she must have the worst body dysmorphia on the board, because it’s clearly worse than mine.
> 
> 20 pounds of pure fat loss and you’ll look like an anatomical doll that med school students use to study the circulatory system.



Haha 10-13 probably more realistic for how much longer I’m whiling to have days in a deficit. I like to eat and love food lol


----------



## PZT

Would be cool to say I lost 50 lbs. though lol. I gotta get this pic my woman has of me from about this time last year. I don’t even think I was at my heaviest and and I looked like a bloated fat mess even in clothes haha


----------



## permabulker

PZT said:


> id move rather be going wide with knees flared out more haha



everytime I think I have figured out what I am doing wrong someone tells me something different I give up. Impressive lift anyway.


----------



## permabulker

CohibaRobusto said:


> If anything, you need a bigger mirror princess.



maybe a huge pink one with hearts and rhinestones the top of the heart will work for the v shape.


----------



## PZT




----------



## PZT

Meal #4 chicken breast, avocado & Brussel sprouts


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> yes and other places that are stubborn or just have fat cells that have been there for ever



Dude I hear you, I'm happy with everything but this little fat pad over my lower abs is stubborn as ****. And my problem is I still have lot of room to grow i think, so cutting is not on the menu for at least a few years for me.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Dude I hear you, I'm happy with everything but this little fat pad over my lower abs is stubborn as ****. And my problem is I still have lot of room to grow i think, so cutting is not on the menu for at least a few years for me.



Man in my 20s I wanted to be 275 @ 15 % bdyfat so bad lol


----------



## PZT

***repost***


----------



## PZT

permabulker said:


> maybe a huge pink one with hearts and rhinestones the top of the heart will work for the v shape.


 Hey you ****ers that’s my back bathroom lol.


----------



## PZT

permabulker said:


> everytime I think I have figured out what I am doing wrong someone tells me something different I give up. Impressive lift anyway.


 I’d rather see someone pushing the knees out too far and ending up stacked, rather than not enough pushing out and those knee buckle in . I think that’s how Olympic lifts squat and they are badasses soooooo lol


----------



## PZT




----------



## PZT

Meal #5 whey, peanut butter & blueberries


----------



## Thewall

Nice work. I see the hard work has paid off. Looking good.


----------



## PZT

Thewall said:


> Nice work. I see the hard work has paid off. Looking good.



feels like I haven’t done enough. But guess that’s while I’m still going


----------



## PZT

Meal # FKIN’ Delicious: beef, egg, cheese, yellow bell pepper, spicy ketchup & green beans.


----------



## PZT

6/1/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
3 tsp olive oil
100 g cooked broccoli 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 
100 mg caffeine anhydrous 


180 g raw chicken breast 
100 g cooked Brussel sprouts 
18 g macadamia nuts


180 g raw chicken breast 
100 g cooked green beans 
25 g almonds 


180 g raw chicken breast 
50 g Avocado
115 g cooked Brussel sprouts 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg omeprazole


55 g Whey
10 g Peanut butter
50 g Blueberries


180 g raw 93/7 ground Beef
1 Whole Egg
10 g shredded Cheese
85 g Yellow Bell pepper
100 g cooked green beans
25 g spicy ketchup 




Calories: 2110
Macros: 258/73/91






Daily Notes & Thoughts: 
Lots of pooping in the a.m.
Got my new lifting straps in.  They are pretty fkin nice. Idk about function yet but we will see Friday. Now just need to order my new belt. Today wasn’t too bad. Drink fk ton water and ate good. Ready for a good “push” workout. Hoping to get some good work done on some dumbbells, try a different chest machine that I have touched in like 3 years. I think it’s uncentered  so never really use it. And probably a good Tricep and shoulder pump. That muscle has had a good connection lately.


----------



## PZT

https://i.imgur.com/j84pmqX.jpgMeal #1: cream of wheat, almond butter, cinnamon and stevia


----------



## PZT

https://i.imgur.com/R5QRDya.jpg Meal#2 Fancy Chicken, Rice & olive oil


----------



## Mhenshaw

I just showed up for the food.   Thank you for posting the pics!  Great job!


----------



## PZT

Presmashingtiemz snacky snack https://imgur.com/gallery/mLJu7Oc


----------



## Jin

PZT said:


> https://i.imgur.com/j84pmqX.jpgMeal #1: cream of wheat, almond butter, cinnamon and stevia





PZT said:


> https://i.imgur.com/R5QRDya.jpg Meal#2 Fancy Chicken, Rice & olive oil



Really need to work on your plating/presentation.


----------



## TODAY

Why is all of your food so beige


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Really need to work on your plating/presentation.


 I got a job mfker haha


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> Why is all of your food so beige



basic bish shiiiii lol


----------



## PZT

Meal #5 = a bag of ‘em
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





https://imgur.com/gallery/wQz4qzU


----------



## TODAY

I'll venmo you $2 buy a bag of peas


Out of interest for your wellbeing, you see


----------



## PZT

Side note I did not want to eat 75 g spicy ketchup with this meal. Necessary evils my friends lol


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> I'll venmo you $2 buy a bag of peas
> 
> 
> Out of interest for your wellbeing, you see



2 tabs of dbol and you got a deal


----------



## PZT

Meal Dix: whey, oats, blueberries, almond butter, stevia & cinnamon. https://i.imgur.com/6d94XGN.jpg


----------



## PZT

6/2/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat
15 g almond butter
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 


180 g raw chicken breast 
65 g dry white rice
1 tsp olive oil


180 g raw chicken breast 
20 g French fry dipping sauce 
75 g dry oats
15 peanut butter


1 rice cake
4 oz Greek yogurt 


3000 mg citrulline malate
1600 mg beta alanine
1000 mg taurine
375 mg DMAE
200 mg caffeine anhydrous 
100 mg DMHA
30 mg DMAA
25 mg GABA
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine
3 g creatine monohydrate


20 g Gatorade powder
20 g cyclic dextrin
20 g dextrose
10 g EAAs
4 oz coconut water


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


180 g raw chicken breast 
65 g white rice
75 g spicy ketchup
1000 mg fish oil
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
20 mg omeprazole
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


45 g whey
60 g dry oats
70 g blue berries
20 g almond butter




Calories: 3495
Macros: 273/462/69






Workout:


Chest/Shoulder/Tricep Day




Warmups: 
Full Lower Body Stretching 
Full Upper Body Band Work
2x10 Broomstick Rotations
Broomstick Core Work
Full Upper Body Dumbbell Prehab/Rehab Work




Slight Incline Dumbbell Press


50x11
65x10
80x8
95x7
110x6
120x3
140x5 (VID)
100x15


*probably my all time favorite pressing exercise. Felt really good but fked off amping up twice. First time I setup with one 140 and one 150. Racked em reset up with two 140s and forgot to record so didn’t start my set cause ya know gotta get a clip for the boys. But either way glad I can still touch them. And surely good for 6-7 if not more. Best part is I don’t think I hurt myself.


Seated Flat Press Machine


55x15
100x10
145x30


*need to push this next time but the machine felt good.


Dumbbell Decline Fly


10x45-Second Loaded Stretch


*need more weight next time.


Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press


60x10
75x12
85x5
65x8


*about here is where my planned workout went to shit but I was having fun and feeling good. Still can use this to gauge next workout. 


Single Arm Cable Side Lateral


2x20x10
25x12
20x32
30x12 + 20 Partials


*at this point went full douche and drop down to tight assed black tank. This boosted my confidence so much. 


Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral


5x45-Second Static Hold


*followed 15-second shoulder stretch


Dumbbell Shrug


50x25
60x26


*simply did these as a vein check haha.


Long Rope Press-down


40x10
45x10
50x10
50x13
35x25


*followed by 45-second Tricep stretch.


Close Grip Bench Press


135x6
185x6
225x3
135x13


*was supposed to do these before press downs and it showed haha.


Stair Master


17 minutes @ Level 4


*my hip flexors and low back were screaming. Probably the only places I did hit other my massager the past 2 days.




**really felt good brahz. Idk what the fk I did but I felt biggish, leanish & strongish. 




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


even felt pretty good this afternoon at work. Maybe upping my protein a tad daily and adding more healthy fats on training days did it idk but is was great. Hoping for a similar feeling on Friday. Gonna bring back my favorite vertical pulling movement. Wide Neutral Grip Pulldowns. This was a staple for years and I haven’t been doing it since I got serious about lifting again. Maybe my missing link for getting a thicker upper back. Kinda excited to hit some deadlift and use my new straps for back movements.


----------



## Jin

****ing BEAST!!!! That’d rip my arms outta my sockets!


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> ****ing BEAST!!!! That’d rip my arms outta my sockets!



the left one is a little tender this morning, but I got 2 right lol


----------



## permabulker

PZT said:


> I’d rather see someone pushing the knees out too far and ending up stacked, rather than not enough pushing out and those knee buckle in . I think that’s how Olympic lifts squat and they are badasses soooooo lol



yeah but I’m just a fat kid without the knowledge. I squatted the way you did in that video today and I Had no joint pain. So I’m sticking with this style if it means I don’t have to give up squats. Everyone has their own goals. Mine are just to improve my lifts without crying like a little bitch about it lol.


----------



## PZT

permabulker said:


> yeah but I’m just a fat kid without the knowledge. I squatted the way you did in that video today and I Had no joint pain. So I’m sticking with this style if it means I don’t have to give up squats. Everyone has their own goals. Mine are just to improve my lifts without crying like a little bitch about it lol.



usually I just ride them out. This technique will eventually start irritating my knees & lower back and when I go wide it usually will get my hip and growing flared up.


----------



## permabulker

PZT said:


> usually I just ride them out. This technique will eventually start irritating my knees & lower back and when I go wide it usually will get my hip and growing flared up.



yeah it doesn’t seem like any
way is perfect we just have to do what works for us at the time. I appreciate the videos anyway. I don’t have the patience to watch through 30 minutes of douche bag youtubers so I learn a lot from blogs like yours.


----------



## DEADlifter

I like at the end when the guy says damn brutha


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> I like at the end when the guy says damn brutha



yeah good kid he’s been lifting at my gym for years. Started with his dad and now he has one of the better physiques in my town


----------



## PZT

permabulker said:


> yeah it doesn’t seem like any
> way is perfect we just have to do what works for us at the time. I appreciate the videos anyway. I don’t have the patience to watch through 30 minutes of douche bag youtubers so I learn a lot from blogs like yours.



that’s great to hear man, I’m not real smart but I know a tad. Might just be advice on what not too do. Like dumbbell presses. I should not have done them unless I could get 10 but I like it lol. PM me anytime perma


----------



## PZT

Meal #5 for the guyz 
https://imgur.com/gallery/CNEV0UT


----------



## PZT

Chicken, yellow bell pepper, squash, olive oil and light ranch


----------



## PZT

Meal 6: ground turkey, avocado & broccoli 
https://i.imgur.com/APm0bxl.jpg


----------



## PZT

6/3/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
3 tsp olive oil
100 g cooked broccoli 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 
100 mg caffeine anhydrous 


12 g salted caramel truffle


180 g raw chicken breast 
80 g cooked green beans
20 g cooked broccoli 
15 g macadamia nuts


180 g raw chicken breast 
100 g cooked broccoli 
20 g  peanuts


45 g whey
20 g almond butter 


180 g raw chicken breast 
2 tsp olive oil
100 g squash 
90 g yellow bell pepper
25 ml light ranch dressing
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg esomeprazole magnesium 


180 g 98/2 ground turkey breast 
100 g cooked broccoli 
100 g avacado




Calories: 2060
Macros: 245/60/98






Daily Notes & Thoughts:


Went pretty low today. Fat still a tad too much but not too bad.


----------



## Jin

Show me the photo where you weighed the salted caramel truffle.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Show me the photo where you weighed the salted caramel truffle.



was one of 3 pieces lol. Total weigh divided by 3 haha


----------



## PZT

6/4/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
100 g dry cream of wheat
10 g almond butter
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 


180 g raw tilapia
65 g dry white rice
1 tsp olive oil


180 g raw chicken breast 
20 g spicy ketchup
20 g hickory & brown sugar bbq sauce
75 g dry oats
10 g peanut butter


1 rice cake
4 oz Greek yogurt 


6 g citrulline malate
3.25 g beta alaninine
1 g Taurine
250 mg caffeine anhydrous 
100 g Caffeine Malate 
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine
3 g creatine monohydrate


20 g Gatorade powder
20 g cyclic dextrin
10 g EAAs
8 oz coconut water


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


180 g raw 98/2 ground turkey breast 
65 g dry white rice
1000 mg fish oil
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
20 mg esomeprazole magnesium 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


Grilled chicken wrap
4 oz complete cookie
4 oz Takis tortilla chips




Calories: 4165
Macros: 279/537/99






Workout:


Calf, Back, & Bicep Day




Warmups: 


Banded RC Work 2x10
Banded Pec/Delt Stretches
Dumbbell Training Muscles Warm Up
Psoas Stretching
Hanging Spine Decompression
Broomstick Core work
Lower Body Stretching




Seated Calf Raise


25x8
45x8
70x8
(Rest Pause)
90x12-7-5 + 10-Second Loaded Stretch


Dumbbell Shrug:


35x15
50x12
65x23


*followed with trap stretching. Knew at this very point it was gonna be a tough workout.


Dumbbell Pullover 


20x10
25x10


Wide Neutral Grip Pull-down:


100x12
120x10
140x10
170x7
(Rest Pause)
180x11+5+3 + 15-Second Loaded Stretch


Rope Seated Cable Row


30x11
40x10
*hard set of 25-35 
50x25 + 15-Second Loaded Stretch


Conventional Deadlift


135x3
225x2
315x1
405x1
460x3
365x3


*fkin terrible. Was supposed to be a top set of 6-9 and a back down set of 10-13 lol. Also had to pull barefoot cause I forgot my good shoes. 


Rope Face Pull:


40x16
50x15
60x32


Single Arm Away Facing Cable Curl:


20x10
2x30x10
(Rest Pause)
45x12-6-4


EZ Bar Reverse Curl


35x10
55x25


Stair Master


15 minutes @ Level 4


*legs were trashed before even getting on. Couldn’t wait to get tf off that POS.




**absolutely horrible workout but not gonna let it get me down. So going to switch Monday and Friday Workouts back to what it was prior to this week or so. Deads and Squats on same day and just full boar on back days. 240.8 post workout & cardio. So added cardio back & dropped carbs on 2 days and weight went up lol. Just going to drop down the carbs on my high day and drop 25 on training days. Nothing drastic. I mean I didn’t look bad, just wasn’t at 100% at all.




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 
May going to a webbing & big party Saturday night.


[video]https://youtube.com/shorts/UpkAp6CpUS8?feature=share[/video]


----------



## PZT

6/5/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
95 g dry cream of wheat
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 


6 g citrulline Malate
3 g beta Alanine
2 g taurine
750 mg DMAE
400 mg caffeine anhydrous 
200 mg DMHA
60 mg DMAA
50 mg GABA
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine
3 g creatine monohydrate
25 g Gatorade powder 


20 g Gatorade powder
20 g dextrose
50 g cyclic dextrin
10 g EAAs
8 oz coconut water


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 
80 g blue berry muffin


115 g raw chicken 
65 g dry white rice
100 g pineapple


2 slices honey wheat bread
2 slices multigrain bread
6 oz tuna in oil
85 ml miracle whip dressing
30 ml sweet relish 


200 g soft baked breakfast bars
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg esomeprazole magnesium 


180 g raw chicken breast 
175 g white potato with peel
75 g honey bbq sauce
25 g spicy Ketchup
25 g shredded cheese 


2 rice cakes
30 g peanut butter 
50 g strawberry jam
250 ml whole milk


8 oz complete cookies




Calories: 5620
Macros: 282/765/149






Workout:
Chest/Shoulders/Triceps Day




Warmups: 


Banded RC Work 
Banded Pec/Delt Stretches
Dumbbell Training Muscles Warm Up 




Medium Incline Smith Machine Press


50x15
90x13
140x8
160x6
180x10 + 10-Second Mid-Range Static Hold
150x12 + 5 Bottom ROM Partials


*solid pump on these bad boys.


Lying Flat Press Machine


100x10
120x8
140x6
(Rest Pause)
170x12-5-4


*good work.


High Cable Fly


35x18
40x12
45x29 + 30-Second Loaded Stretch


*serious finish to the great chest pump I had going from the first set with just 50 lbs. today.


Shoulder Press Machine


50x15
75x12
100x10
125x8
(Rest Pause)
150x12-5-2


*felt so much comfortable than doing smith and dumbbells the last two workouts lol. Real good rest Pauses set for sure.


Seated Side Lateral Machine


50x15
70x12
90x28


*decent work.


JM Press


45x10
65x10
85x8
105x6
125x11
90x16


*missed these.


Wide Grip Press-down


75x15
80x12
90x10
100x25


*felt really nice after JMs.


Reverse Crunch


2x20


High Cable Side Crunch


2x80x25


*even ab work felt good.


Treadmill


30 minutes @ Level 10 @ 2 MPH


*legs were so sore and that was excuse enough not to get on the stair master lol. Did twice the time since it was way easier but didn’t feel like death afterward.




**think the slight cheat and high carb breakfast helped a lot even though my shoulder was still a little achy from Wednesday. So these chest/shoulder/Tricep workouts feel right for me. Now just gotta go back to squat/dead wokouts and high volume/high intensity back workouts. Think this is gonna work great.




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


FYI, if you like buttered popcorn mix Tang Sugar Free Squirt stuff with coconut water. Not the best intra workout flavor.


Appetite is crazy right now. Wanted to eat so much more. Feel like I could really grow right now but would get a lot fatter in the end.


----------



## PZT

A couple meals from his weekend

https://i.imgur.com/RVkKYpT.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/26qJjRP.jpg


----------



## PZT

6/6/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
1/2 tbsp olive oil
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 
200 mg caffeine anhydrous 
10 g EAAs
5 g glutamine
3 g creatine


180 g raw chicken breast 
g cooked 
15 g almond butter 


45 g whey
15 g peanut butter 


180 g raw chicken breast 
100 g cooked Brussel sprouts 
30 g secret sauce 


150 g raw 93/7 ground beef
55 g red bell pepper
1 whole egg
25 g shredded cheese 
20 g spicy ketchup 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg esomeprazole magnesium 


180 g raw chicken breast 
100 g peas 
2 tbsp salsa
2 tbsp verde
20 g macadamia nuts 




Calories: 2020
Macros: 245/66/92






Daily Notes & Thoughts:


Felt kinda good about the way I looked upon waking. Yard work fked me up today. Felt dehydrated asf afterward. 


No too bad for a low day in the week end


----------



## Jin

Is the secret sauce butter?

My secret sauce is melted butter. Try it on your Brussels.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Is the secret sauce butter?
> 
> My secret sauce is melted butter. Try it on your Brussels.



naw this is that sauce from wal mart. Pretty sure it’s Big Mac sauce


----------



## quackattack

Jin said:


> Really need to work on your plating/presentation.


From someone who watches too many cooking shows, I really enjoyed that.


----------



## quackattack

PZT can you make a meathead youtube cooking show?  Does that already exist?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> naw this is that sauce from wal mart. Pretty sure it’s Big Mac sauce



big mac sauce = thousand island salad dressing


----------



## Jin

CohibaRobusto said:


> big mac sauce = thousand island salad dressing



thousand island dressing = Mayo & ketchup, relish


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> PZT can you make a meathead youtube cooking show?  Does that already exist?



just piles of food lol


----------



## PZT

6/7/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
70 g dry cream of wheat
10 g almond butter 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 


180 g raw chicken breast 
65 g dry jasmine rice
1 tsp olive oil 
50 g Brussel sprouts 


180 g raw chicken breast 
25 g honey bbq sauce
10 g peanut butter 
75 g dry oats


8 oz Greek yogurt


6 g cirtulline Malate
3.25 g Beta alanine
1 g agmatine sulfate
1 g Taurine
250 mg caffeine anhydrous 
100 mg caffeine malate
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine
3 g creatine monohydrate


50 g Gatorade powder
10 g EAAs
4 oz coconut water


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


180 g raw chicken 
65 g dry jasmine rice
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg esomeprazole magnesium 


 180 g raw chicken breast 
65 g jasmine rice
1 tsp olive oil 
50 g green beans


3 rice cakes
1 complete cookie 
1 soft baked banana nut breakfast bar




Calories: 3990
Macros: 288/528/78






Workout:


Legs, Traps, Biceps & Rear Delts




Warmup: 


Broomstick Shoulder Rotations
Broom Stick Core Work
20 rep sets on Leg Machines
Psoas crunches 
Hanging Sline Decompress 




Smith Machine Behind the Back Shrug:


50x15
70x12
105x27


*imma need to do something different here. Need more volume then 1 all out set cause of my lacking the real good mind muscle connection in my traps. 


Chest Supported Rear Delt Raise


15x12
25x10
(Rest Pause)
35x15-7-3


*pretty good set here.


Wide Grip Cable Curl


50x15
75x12
(Rest Pause)
95x15-8-5


*real nice


Alternating Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl


10x10
20x10
30x15
25x15


*always love these but hard on old arm wrestling injuries. Made it hard to fight through the pain for one all out set. So decide to hit a second. Did it one arm at a time on the 25s and felt better.


Front Squats


*top set of 4-6
*back off set of 10-12
45x10
95x8
135x8
(Sleeves)
185x4
225x3
275x1
(Add Belt)
315x1
365x1
(Add Wraps)
405x1
(Raw)
225x3


*core felt solid at the start of these. Kinda let my ego get ahold of me. Was supposed to go for like 315x4-6 but felt like 405x2 was possible. Just too much on my upper body and I remember now why I don’t wrap on front squats. Throws me forward more than usual. Needed back down sets but just walking out 225 after the heavy set felt like too much on my upper body.


Romanian Deadlifts


135x6
225x6
315x4
225x6


*was dead. Doing stuff before lower body ain’t gonna work hoss lol


Standing Smith Machine Calf Raise


50x8
70x8
(Rest Pause)
85x15-7-5


Treadmill


30 minutes @ Level 10 @ 2.1 MPH


*easy work but may not enough enough intensity wise. Idk we will see at the end of the week.


**good workout but regret doing the 405 even though it was possibly at the lowest Bodyweight I have ever done it at.




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Since I ran out of cyclic dextrin and running low on dextrose & EAAs I created a custom blend with True Nutrition. Nothing fancy, just carbs, aminos and hydration stuff. 


Was very hungry in the afternoon and late night. Broke and ate some goodies. But fat was low lol


----------



## quackattack

405# front squat is solid.


----------



## Jin

quackattack said:


> 405# front squat is solid.



yes. Very solid indeed. I’m sure you could get a triple with the right circumstances!


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> 405# front squat is solid.





Jin said:


> yes. Very solid indeed. I’m sure you could get a triple with the right circumstances!



just really wanted a PR lol. And 405 seems not enough cause I just recently did 425. Need to stick with 315 next time like I had planned and go for a rep PR there.


----------



## PZT

After watching last nights squat I feel like this is the lowest I’ve ever taken it. Just looking for positives ya know lololll

[video]https://youtube.com/shorts/5nvlPYggg-k?feature=share[/video]


----------



## Jin

PZT said:


> After watching last nights squat I feel like this is the lowest I’ve ever taken it. Just looking for positives ya know lololll
> 
> [video]https://youtube.com/shorts/5nvlPYggg-k?feature=share[/video]



Little high, maybe?

Bahahah. Nice squat!


----------



## DEADlifter

At first sight I thought you had on Ugz boots.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Little high, maybe?
> 
> Bahahah. Nice squat!



4 fkin red lights hahaha


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> At first sight I thought you had on Ugz boots.



get weird ass looks if I have to go to the store after ward.


----------



## PZT

6/8/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
2 tsp olive oil
80 g peas
20 g green beans
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 
100 mg caffeine anhydrous 


150 g raw 93/7 ground beef
55 g bell pepper
100 g peas


6 oz tuna in oil
100 g green beans


150 g raw 93/7 ground beef
55 g bell pepper
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg esomeprazole magnesium 


180 g raw chicken breast 
100 g asparagus 
75 g avocado 


70 g whey
10 g dry oats
15 g peanut butter 
15 g almond butter 
75 g blackberries 




Calories: 2020
Macros: 242/74/85






Daily Notes & Thoughts:


Tried getting cals down even today was tough. I should be closer to 1700.


----------



## PZT

6/9/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
70 g dry cream of wheat
15 g almond butter 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 


24 g truffles 


180 g raw chicken breast 
65 g dry jasmine rice
1 tsp olive oil 


180 g raw chicken breast 
20 g honey bbq sauce
75 g dry oats


8 oz Greek yogurt


6 g citrulline malate
3 g beta alanine
2 g taurine
750 g DMAE
400 mg caffeine anhydrous 
200 mg DMHA
60 mg DMAA
50 mg GABA
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine
3 g creatine monohydrate


50 g Gatorade powder
10 g EAAs
4 oz coconut water


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


180 g raw chicken 
65 g dry jasmine rice
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg esomeprazole magnesium 


45 g whey
200 ml whole milk 
2 rice cakes




Calories: 3260
Macros: 270/405/70






Workout:


Chest/Shoulders/Triceps




Warmup: 


Upper Body Band Work
Broomstick Shoulder Rotations
Lower Body Stretching




Slight Incline Smith Machine Press


0x20
50x15
90x12
120x10
140x8
160x6
180x4
200x2
(Rest Pause)
230x10-3-2 + 10-Count Mid-Range ISO-Hold


*awesome feeling.


Parallel Bar Dips


2xBWx6
2xBW+25x12
(Drop Set)
BW+10x10 / BWx4


*lots of improvisation here and felt great.


Pec Deck


60x10
80x10
100x15 + 8-Partials


*need start doing these more. 


Dumbbell Front Raise


10x8
15x8
20x15
25x12


*said fk smith overheads cause workout was going so well. Also said fk reverse grip bench haha.


Leaning Single Arm Dumbbell Side Lateral


10x15
15x12
25x12
30x10
20x25


*nice change and didn’t have to use a lot of weight.


Crossbody Single Arm Reverse Grip Push Down


20x10
20x12
25x12
2x30x15


EZ Bar Overhead Extension


100x15
110x15
120x15


Single Cable Press-down


20x15
25x15
30x15


*took a low intensity approach to triceps today.


Treadmill


30 minutes on 10 Incline @ 2.2 MPH


*easy work. Gonna just move speed up each session till it gets too uncomfortable and then increase incline. Then I’ll play with time. Or say fk all that if I freak out over not getting leaner fast enough haha.


**just feeling good on these chest/shoulder/tricep days. Got told twice today that I had good genetics. Wtf! Which I am far from it being ecto-endo, dumbed down I think that means skinny fat. Kinda triggered me “like oh so I don’t work hard” but then realized it’s a good thing. 




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Post work out went a guy a vehicle so was thrown off by that but got the food in. 


Thursday is my birthday so maybe brownies in my future


----------



## CohibaRobusto

That's funny, I'd probanly get triggered too if somebody told me I had good genetics.


----------



## Jin

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's funny, I'd probanly get triggered too if somebody told me I had good genetics.



My standard response is “here’s what I looked like 8 years ago when my genetics weren’t as good”. Nobody has ever argued that point upon seeing me then!


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's funny, I'd probanly get triggered too if somebody told me I had good genetics.





Jin said:


> My standard response is “here’s what I looked like 8 years ago when my genetics weren’t as good”. Nobody has ever argued that point upon seeing me then!



Told my woman about it and she looked at me with a disgusted look and said "why cant you just take the fkin compliments?"


----------



## PZT

6/10/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
2 tsp olive oil
95 g broccoli 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 
100 mg caffeine anhydrous 


180 g raw chicken breast 
95 g broccoli 
15 g macadamia nuts 


180 g raw chicken breast 
95 g broccoli 
15 g macadamia nuts 


45 g whey
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg esomeprazole magnesium 


Boston Roll
2 Philadelphia Rolls
Spicy Crab Meat Roll


2 boss cookies




Calories: 2940
Macros: 229/277/108






Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


will only eat carbs around workout tomorrow as a result of my Birthday eating falling on a rest Day.


Boss cookies are terrible fyi


Made new porno wasn’t as exciting as last time but great for physique progress evaluation.

sushi lovins
https://i.imgur.com/reqn9NF.jpg


----------



## PZT

I haven't shared my guideline template for that I have used for the past 3 month and updated for the next week or so and figured I would share. It became slightly more detailed every few weeks but this go is probably 5 times more info due to getting more serious..



Weekly Plan: _____ lbs.  6/12/2021 through 6/18/2021

*do cardio every training day unless 6/11/2021 weigh is 235 lbs. or under. 
*Weigh in Post Cardio on Friday 6/18/2021.



Training Days: 320 g carbohydrates


Breakfast (0700-0800):           
40 g carbs from 60 g dry oats 
 0 g fat
32 g protein from 40 g whey  

2nd Breakfast (1000): 
 40 g from 55 g dry rice 
                                  4 g fat from 1 tsp olive oil
     32 g protein from 160 g meat

Lunch (1300) :                   
40 g from 55 g dry rice 
                                  4 g fat from 1 tsp olive oil
     32 g protein from 160 g meat

Pre Workout Meal (1530-1600): 
 40 g from 55 g dry cream of wheat 
                                  0 g fat
     32 g protein from 160 g meat

Intra Workout (1800-1900):       
40 g from __ g Amino/Hydrate/Carb Powder
                                  0 g fat
      0 g protein 

Post Workout Shake (1900-2000):  
40 g from __ g Amino/Hydrate/Carb Powder
                                  0 g fat
     32 g protein from 40 g whey

Post Workout Meal (2000-2100):   40 g from 55 g dry rice  
                                  0 g fat
     32 g protein from 160 g meat 

Pre Bed (2100-2300):             40 g from 60 g dry oats  
                                  4 g fat from 10 g almond butter
     32 g protein from 160 g meat



Rest Days: 0 carbohydrates
*7 meals:                        0 g + 8 g fats and veggies per meal



High Day: 480 g carbohydrates
*As low in fat as possible
*minimum 60-80 g carbs per meal
*minimum 170 g protein on the day


----------



## PZT

6/11/2021




Eating:




45 g whey
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mg Dihenhydramine
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 


180 g raw chicken breast 
120 g Brussel sprouts 


1 boss cookie


150 g tuna
120 g Brussel sprouts 
75 g dry oats


4 rice cakes 


6 g citrulline malate
3.25 g beta alanine
1 g taurine
1 g augmatine sulfate
250 mg caffeine anhydrous 
100 mg caffeine malate
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine
3 g creatine monohydrate


50 g Gatorade powder
10 g EAAs
4 oz coconut water


45 g whey
50 g dextrose 


160 g raw chicken breast 
25 g honey bbq sauce 
55 g dry cream of wheat
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg esomeprazole magnesium 


160 g raw 99/1 ground turkey breast 
20 g chicken dipping sauce
60 g dry oats




Calories: 2810
Macros: 264/354/48






Workout:


Back, Bicep & Calves




Warmup: 


Upper Body Band Work
Broomstick Shoulder Rotations
Upper Body Dumbbell Work




Seated Calf Raise


25x8
45x8
70x8
90x3
(Rest Pause) 
95x13-6-3


*getting better.


Long Blast Strap w/ Handles Straight Arm Pull-down


40x15
45x15
55x15
65x15
75x13 + 30-count Loaded Stretch 


*gotta go to short Rope on this. That’s always been best for me.


Narrow Neutral Grip Pull-down to Belly


50x10
80x10
100x10
120x10
2x150x13


*didn’t like this, which I usually don’t like close Grip shit. I will start doing Medium Neutral Grip Pull Ups here. Use to love those.


Barbell Bent-over Rows


45x9
95x8
135x8
185x13
185x10


*have to keep this end. Really hit my upper back where I need it most.


Single Arm Neutral Grip Chest Supported Row Machine


40x6
50x6
70x11
70x9


*so glad to have these back in. Just perfect for my lower Lat. Intensity was real low until I got here. Must drank pre-workout too late or something.


Two Arm Pronated Grip Chest Supported Row Machine


50x10
70x8
90x6
2x110x13


*experiment with seat Height here and it made all the difference.


Dumbbell Shrug


50x12
55x12
60x11


*was not feeling it at all lol.


Standing No Handle Cable Crossbody Rear Deltoids  


15x10
20x10
25x20


*this is a piece of shit exercise.


Single Arm Away Facing Cable Curl


20x10
25x10
30x10


Bent Over Hanging Dumbbell Concentration Curl


10x10
15x10
20x20


*traps, rear Delts & biceps got the short end tonight haha.


Treadmill


30 minutes on 10 Incline @ 2.3 MPH


*more easy workout compared to that fkin stair master 




**242.2 lbs. post cardio. So weight has went up every week for the first time in months but not panicking. I already had a plan set before this that will get the weight dropping again. So just keep cardio like it is and try to stick to guidelines as best as I can.




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


***


----------



## PZT

6/12/2021




Eating:




40 g whey
2 tsp olive oil
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 
100 mg caffeine anhydrous 


1.25 g tyrosine
5 g glutamine
3 g creatine
10 g EAAs
120 ml coconut water


160 g raw chicken breast 
15 g almond butter 


40 g whey
10 g macadamia nuts 


160 g raw 99/1 ground turkey breast 
100 g green beans
70 g avocado 


40 g whey
20 g peanut butter
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg esomeprazole magnesium 


160 g raw chicken breast 
15 ml light ranch dressing
15 g almonds 


140 g raw 75/25 ground beef 
1 whole egg
15 g shredded cheese 
15 g spicy ketchup 




Calories: 2160
Macros: 245/50/114






Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Weight may have be screwed last night cause I’ve taken hefty poo-poos since.


Got yard work done and some extra rest. Ready to lift tomorrow. And eat! Lol


Thawed out wrong beef for last meal and totally fked my macros. 35 fkin g fat lol.


----------



## PZT

6/13/2021




Eating:




160 g raw chicken breast 
65 g dry jasmine rice 
1 slice honey wheat bread
30 g strawberry jam
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 


160 g raw chicken breast 
65 g jasmine rice 
1 rice cake
20 g Strawberry jam


6 g citrulline malate
3.25 g beta alanine
2 g taurine
750 mg DMAE
400 my caffeine anhydrous 
200 mg DMHA 
60 mg DMAA
50 mg GABA
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine


50 g Gatorade powder
10 g EAAs
4 oz coconut water


45 g whey
8 oz cookies and cream ice cream sandwiches 


Mushroom Swiss Burger w/Fries


Venti White Mocha Frappuccino 


4 oz takis tortilla chips
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg esomeprazole magnesium 




Calories: 4305
Macros: 187/538/156






Workout:


Chest/Shoulder/Tricep Day




Warmup: 


Banded RC Work
Broomstick Shoulder Rotations
Upper Body Dumbbell Work



Slight Incline Dumbbell Press


20x12
40x10
60x10
80x7
100x6
120x3
140x7
110x13


*really wish we had 130s. Intensity was high for both these top set. 


Seated Flat Press Machine


100x15
130x15
160x15
190x12
205x10


*played with the height on the seat here and helped fo sho homies. Probably only third time I’ve ever used this machine but making it work for this ole dude.


Slight Decline Dumbbell Fly


20x15
25x15
30x15


*probably need more of a decline on these. Left shoulder still bothering me so kinda took it easy after the heavy dumbbell pressing.


Straight Bar Front Raises


35x15
2x45x15


*alil rough on the shoulder haha.


Single Arm Cable Side Lateral


2x15x15
20x15
25x12


*sand bagged a bit here but wanted to put some effort in triceps.


Long Rope Press-down


40x15
45x15
50x12
55x12
(Drop Set)
60x10 / 45x8


*pretty good pump but still really need 5 days a week. 


No Attachment Cable Kick Backs


2x15x15


*wow, the contraction in my lateral head was nuts with these.


Reverse Grip EZ Bar Press-down


40x15
45x15
50x20


*a lil extra long head work. I know you Boiz like dem long heads.


Single Arm Kettle Bell Shrug


25x20
45x10
25x15
25x


*extra trap work cause my bish loves “mountain tops”. Lmao 


Treadmill


34 minutes on 10 Incline @ 2.4 MPH


*this seemed harder lol. Will stick with this speed and incline next workout as well. Had the shakes afterward. Been awhile.


**pretty good workout. 






Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Last night I realized I need a full real leg day cause what I been doing seems ruhtarded. So all calves will be done on that day and hamstring stuff and at least one more quad movement. Plus a deadlift variation. I’ll add one bicep movement to back days bicep routine. All rear Deltoids & traps on back day. This will probably change after a week though slightly. 


Impossible to do a high day and cheat while keeping fat low.


Also went over my carb limit. Fk me.


----------



## Jin

PZT said:


> 6/13/2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 160 g raw chicken breast
> 65 g dry jasmine rice
> 1 slice honey wheat bread
> 30 g strawberry jam
> 1000 mg Fish Oil
> 100 mg Niacin
> 81 mg Aspirin
> 25 mcg Vitamin D3
> 100 mcg flutiasone propionate
> 10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride
> 
> 
> 160 g raw chicken breast
> 65 g jasmine rice
> 1 rice cake
> 20 g Strawberry jam
> 
> 
> 6 g citrulline malate
> 3.25 g beta alanine
> 2 g taurine
> 750 mg DMAE
> 400 my caffeine anhydrous
> 200 mg DMHA
> 60 mg DMAA
> 50 mg GABA
> 5 g glutamine
> 5 g arginine
> 1.25 g tyrosine
> 
> 
> 50 g Gatorade powder
> 10 g EAAs
> 4 oz coconut water
> 
> 
> 45 g whey
> 8 oz cookies and cream ice cream sandwiches
> 
> 
> Mushroom Swiss Burger w/Fries
> 
> 
> Venti White Mocha Frappuccino
> 
> 
> 4 oz takis tortilla chips
> 1000 mg Fish Oil
> 100 mg Niacin
> 25 mcg Vitamin D3
> 100 mcg flutiasone propionate
> 20 mg esomeprazole magnesium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calories: 4305
> Macros: 187/538/156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> 
> Chest/Shoulder/Tricep Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warmup:
> 
> 
> Banded RC Work
> Broomstick Shoulder Rotations
> Upper Body Dumbbell Work
> 
> 
> 
> Slight Incline Dumbbell Press
> 
> 
> 20x12
> 40x10
> 60x10
> 80x7
> 100x6
> 120x3
> 140x7
> 110x13
> 
> 
> *really wish we had 130s. Intensity was high for both these top set.
> 
> 
> Seated Flat Press Machine
> 
> 
> 100x15
> 130x15
> 160x15
> 190x12
> 205x10
> 
> 
> *played with the height on the seat here and helped fo sho homies. Probably only third time I’ve ever used this machine but making it work for this ole dude.
> 
> 
> Slight Decline Dumbbell Fly
> 
> 
> 20x15
> 25x15
> 30x15
> 
> 
> *probably need more of a decline on these. Left shoulder still bothering me so kinda took it easy after the heavy dumbbell pressing.
> 
> 
> Straight Bar Front Raises
> 
> 
> 35x15
> 2x45x15
> 
> 
> *alil rough on the shoulder haha.
> 
> 
> Single Arm Cable Side Lateral
> 
> 
> 2x15x15
> 20x15
> 25x12
> 
> 
> *sand bagged a bit here but wanted to put some effort in triceps.
> 
> 
> Long Rope Press-down
> 
> 
> 40x15
> 45x15
> 50x12
> 55x12
> (Drop Set)
> 60x10 / 45x8
> 
> 
> *pretty good pump but still really need 5 days a week.
> 
> 
> No Attachment Cable Kick Backs
> 
> 
> 2x15x15
> 
> 
> *wow, the contraction in my lateral head was nuts with these.
> 
> 
> Reverse Grip EZ Bar Press-down
> 
> 
> 40x15
> 45x15
> 50x20
> 
> 
> *a lil extra long head work. I know you Boiz like dem long heads.
> 
> 
> Single Arm Kettle Bell Shrug
> 
> 
> 25x20
> 45x10
> 25x15
> 25x
> 
> 
> *extra trap work cause my bish loves “mountain tops”. Lmao
> 
> 
> Treadmill
> 
> 
> 34 minutes on 10 Incline @ 2.4 MPH
> 
> 
> *this seemed harder lol. Will stick with this speed and incline next workout as well. Had the shakes afterward. Been awhile.
> 
> 
> **pretty good workout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Notes & Thoughts:
> 
> 
> Last night I realized I need a full real leg day cause what I been doing seems ruhtarded. So all calves will be done on that day and hamstring stuff and at least one more quad movement. Plus a deadlift variation. I’ll add one bicep movement to back days bicep routine. All rear Deltoids & traps on back day. This will probably change after a week though slightly.
> 
> 
> Impossible to do a high day and cheat while keeping fat low.
> 
> 
> Also went over my carb limit. Fk me.



Yeah, yeah, great.

But how do you feel about abortions and the Catholic Church?


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> Yeah, yeah, great.
> 
> But how do you feel about abortions and the Catholic Church?



Jesus Christ is my Lord and Savior. Soooooo, stop killing babies and touching little boys.


----------



## PZT

A look at my intra/post workout powder I had made by True Nutrtion. Nothing fancy just figured I’d share.

https://i.imgur.com/C128vpK.jpg


----------



## quackattack

How much did that cost?


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> How much did that cost?



25.00-30.00 bucks. seemed cheapier than buying coconut water, aminos & carb powder separately. But I imagine the gydration stuff isnt as good as coconut water and no idea of the actual amino amounts


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> A look at my intra/post workout powder I had made by True Nutrtion. Nothing fancy just figured I’d share.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/C128vpK.jpg



Magnesium Oxide...Dante should be ashamed of himself. :32 (8):


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> Magnesium Oxide...Dante should be ashamed of himself. :32 (8):



itll be ok precious haha


----------



## PZT

6/14/2021




Eating:




40 g whey
60 g dry oats
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 


160 g raw chicken breast 
55 g jasmine rice 


10 g almond butter


160 g raw chicken breast 
55 g jasmine rice 
1/4 oz macadamia nuts 


160 g raw chicken breast 
55 g dry cream of wheat 


6 g Citrulline Malate
3.5 g beta alanine 
1 g taurine
250 mg caffeine anhydrous 
100 mg caffeine malate
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine


50 g Gatorade powder
10 g EAAs
4 oz coconut water


40 g whey
1 scoop amino/carb/hydration blend


160 g raw chicken breast 
55 g dry jasmine rice


85 g raw 99/1 ground turkey breast 
95 g raw chicken tenderloin 
35 g asparagus
20 g spicy ketchup 
60 g dry oats 
10 g peanut butter
5 g takis tortilla chips
1 rice cake
10 g shredded cheese
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg esomeprazole magnesium 




Calories: 2930
Macros: 277/356/50






Workout:


Leg Day




Warmup: 


Broomstick Core Work
High Rep Leg Machine Work
Frog Pose, Glute Stretch & Hip Flexor Stretching



SSB Squats


61x10
151x8
241x8
331x10
421x4 (VID)


*fk uuuuuu on the ten Rep set but it let me know I was feeling good.


Leg Press


180x20
2x360x20
270x20
180x20


*last 180 set was killer.


Bulgarian Slit Squats


BWx12
BW+10x12
BW+25x12


*been years since I used weight on these.


Leg Extension


2x50x16
2x60x15


*gonna pull these.


Rack Pulls


45x6
135x6
2x225x6
2x315x6
405x6
455x5


*felt good but I got a $3 bill says my SI is fked in the morning lol.


Seated Hamstring Curl

70x20
70x12
55x20


Lying Leg Curl


2x45x12


Standing Smith Machine Calf Raise


2x90x15


Seated Calf Raise


(Rest Pause)
100x12-5-3


Treadmill


32 minutes on 10 Incline @ 2.4 MPH


*FYI: Pee before cardio & don’t forget to have different shoes. Squat shoes suck for cardio! Gonna stick with same time, elevation and speed for next workout but I imagine something will increase for Friday’s workout.




**gonna have to condense this shit. Just pull extensions next workout. May a curl after that if need be. 




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Forgot to add fats when meal peeping the previous night so had to improvise some.


Got my intra/post work powder but mfkers still have got me my creatine.


Having more meals is awesome during the day haha. Curbed the hunger I usually have after meal 1 and gave me a better pre-workout meal I think.

[video]https://youtube.com/shorts/52NXgXe9S-Y?feature=share[/video]


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> itll be ok precious haha



I was only half joking, but seriously if getting more magnesium is the goal, I wouldn't count any of that. If I recall correctly, Mag Ox only has about a 10% absorption rate, it's used because it's cheap. Try something like Magnesium Citrate.

And the Sodium Chloride and Potassium Chloride are just simply table salt and salt substitute, both of which are available at the grocery store for pennies. The best Pot Chl to grab is Nu-Salt, don't get the Morton's, they add crap to theirs. Nu-Salt is pure Potassium Chloride.


----------



## PZT

CJ275 said:


> I was only half joking, but seriously if getting more magnesium is the goal, I wouldn't count any of that. If I recall correctly, Mag Ox only has about a 10% absorption rate, it's used because it's cheap. Try something like Magnesium Citrate.
> 
> And the Sodium Chloride and Potassium Chloride are just simply table salt and salt substitute, both of which are available at the grocery store for pennies. The best Pot Chl to grab is Nu-Salt, don't get the Morton's, they add crap to theirs. Nu-Salt is pure Potassium Chloride.



thanks for the great info. I do not think i have ever head of nu-salt


----------



## PZT

Last meal
of the day yesterday:

https://i.imgur.com/SgbF7eB.jpg


----------



## PZT

6/15/2021




Eating:




40 g whey
2 tsp olive oil 
125 g cooked green beans 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
180 mg fexofenadine 
100 mg caffeine anhydrous 


160 g raw chicken tenderloin 
95 g cooked peas
15 g peanuts 
2,000 mg vitamin c
325 mg acetaminophen 
5 my phenlyephrine


160 g raw 99/1 ground turkey breast 
95 g cooked peas
15 g almonds 
1,000 mg vitamin C


160 g raw chicken tenderloin 
95 g cooked peas
10 g macadamia nuts 


160 g chicken tenderloin
85 g avocado 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg esomeprazole magnesium 


4 oz boss cookie


160 g raw chicken tenderloin 
100 g squash
1 whole egg
10 g shredded cheese
30 g spicy ketchup




Calories: 2010
Macros: 251/103/67






Daily Notes & Thoughts: 
Another good day of eating. Sinus’ seemed off this morning and had a bad headache in the evening but not too big of a deal. 

Tonight’s bed time meal:

https://i.imgur.com/JGmOmnS.jpg


----------



## PZT

6/16/2021




Eating:




40 g whey
60 g dry oats
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 


160 g raw 99/1 ground turkey breast 
55 g jasmine rice 
1 tsp olive oil


160 g raw chicken tenderloin 
55 g jasmine rice 
1 tsp olive oil
1000 mg vitamin C


160 g raw chicken breast 
55 g dry cream of wheat 
15 g honey bbq sauce 


6 g citrulline malate 
3.25 g beta alanine 
2 g L-Taurine 
750 mg DMAE
400 mg caffeine anhydrous 
200 mg DMHA
60 mg DMAA
50 mg GABA
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine
1000 mg vitamin c


50 g amino/carb/hydration powder
1000 mg vitamin c


40 g whey
50 g amino/carb/hydration powder


160 g raw chicken breast 
55 g dry jasmine rice
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg esomeprazole magnesium 


40 g whey
60 g dry oats
80 g strawberries 




Calories: 2765
Macros: 266/366/30






Workout:


Chest/Shoulder/Tricep Day



Warmup:
Banded Shoulder Work
Broomstick Work
Dumbbell Work




Medium Incline Smith Machine Press


0x10
20x10
50x10
70x8
90x8
110x6
140x5
160x3
185x1
190x14
(Rest Pause)
160x15-6-3 + 15-Count Mid-Rep Iso-Hold


*very careful here today. But felt stronger than last time.


Lying Flat Machine Press


120x5
150x4
180x15
(Cluster Set)
210x4-4-3-3


*con-trac-tions… 


High Cable Fly


50x10
60x20 
70x20


*had drops planned here but wasn’t necessary. Getting smarter at my old age I guess. Or bitchin’ out haha. Chest & shoulders had that “dry” look though 


Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals


25x10
(Drop Sets)
30x14 / 20x8
25x13 / 10x6 w/ 3-Count Holds


*great work. Veiny.


Dumbbell 6-Ways


2x5x10


*tough tough. Pumpppped. 


Wide Grip Press-down


70x10
100x10
(Rest Pause)
130x19-10-6-4


*was kinda hard to focus here for some reason.


Dual Cable Crossover Extensions


15x15
20x15
15x15


*seen a bunch of bodybuilders on YouTube doing these lately and I can feel why now. Awesome feel. Felt like I had a horse shoe lol.


Straight Bar Close Grip Cable Curl


3x50x15


*lost all focus due talking to much to gym bros at this point. 


**didn’t do cardio on the account of gym bro chats. 




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Legs and Traps had some serious DOMS flare up last night but nothing horrible.


So amped to get in the gym. Wish my left shoulder was 100%. All the machines are starting to work in regards to looks in the chest. Feel like my front Delts are lagging for the first time in my life. Really miss just crushing free weights every workout and every exercise lol. Just feels more masculine, ya know haha.


----------



## PZT

Meal 6 of possible 7 & it was actually fkin delicious 

https://i.imgur.com/AVlMRrm.jpg


----------



## PZT

6/17/2021




Eating:




40 g whey
10 g mct powder 
70 g Brussel sprouts
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
180 mg fexofenadine 
100 mg caffeine anhydrous 


160 g 93/7 ground beef
70 g Brussel sprouts 
10 g peanuts 


160 g raw 99/1 ground turkey breast 
70 g Brussel sprouts 
15 g almonds 
100 g caffeine anhydrous 


160 g raw chicken tenderloin 
70 g brussel sprouts 
10 g macadamia nuts 


40 g whey
20 g almond butter 
50 g blueberries 
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
20 mg esomeprazole magnesium 


80 g raw 93/7 ground beef 
70 g red bell pepper 
40 g raw chicken tenderloin 
60 g raw 99/1 ground turkey breast 
65 g avocado 
20 ml light ranch dressing
1000 mg vitamin c


40 g whey
50 g black berries
10 g strawberry jam
20 g peanut butter
4 oz coconut water
5 g EAAs
1000 mg vitamin c




Calories: 2190
Macros: 268/92/88






Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Really gotta switch up my veggie choices lol. Get more bloat on low days the high haha. 


Listen up!


Strawberry Protein add peanut butter and jam. Add very little water at a time till you get a creamy batter then mass the fk out some blackberries in it. You’ll thank me later. Carbs aren’t that bad at the weights I did but they pack a fkin flavor punch to your cawksucker!


----------



## DEADlifter

PZT said:


> Strawberry Protein add peanut butter and jam. Add very little water at a time till you get a creamy batter then mass the fk out some blackberries in it. You’ll thank me later. Carbs aren’t that bad at the weights I did but they pack a fkin flavor punch to your cawksucker!




:32 (18):

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## PZT

6/18/2021




Eating:




40 g whey
55 g dry cream of wheat
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
81 mg Aspirin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 
10 mg cetirizine hydrochloride 


160 g raw 93/7 ground beef
55 g jasmine rice 


100 mg caffeine anhydrous 
1000 mg vitamin C 
5 g EAAs
100 ml coconut water 


160 g raw ground turkey
55 g jasmine rice 
1 tsp olive oil
325 mg acetaminophen 
5 mg Phenylalanine 


160 g raw chicken tenderloin 
15 g spicy ketchup 
15 g honey bbq sauce
60 g dry oats
325 mg acetaminophen 
5 Mg phenylalanine 


6 g L-Citrulline Malate 
3.25 g Beta-Alanine
1 g Agmatine Sulfate
1 g Taurine 
350 g Caffeine Anhydrous 
100 g Caffeine Malate 
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine
5 g EAAs


50 g amino/carb/hydration powder
1000 mg vitamin C


40 g whey
50 g amino/carb/hydration powder


160 g raw chicken tenderloin
55 g dry jasmine rice
1000 mg Fish Oil 
100 mg Niacin
25 mcg Vitamin D3 
100 mcg flutiasone propionate 


3 Whole eggs
55 g dry oats
20 g whey
10 g shredded cheese
50 g strawberries




Calories: 2925
Macros: 271/343/53






Workout:


Back & Bicep Day



Warmup:
Banded RC Work
Broomstick Rotations
Dumbbell Back & Bicep Work 




Short Rope Straight Arm Pull-down


35x15
45x15
55x15
65x15
75x15


*started getting to amped up here  


Neutral Grip Pull Ups


BWx10
BWx8
BWx7


*felt good right off the bat but hard on the left shoulder and had to put a old tight forearm cuff on left elbow for tendon flare up. Wasn’t helping much lol. Hopefully tendons start feeling better cause I wanna push these. They feel too good. Probably taking out back squats. They start the problem every time now days.


Barbell Bent-over Rows


45x8
95x8
135x6
155x7
205x10
225x7


*was a battle the whole time making sure I didn’t do more of a cheating row. Really want to progress on these with full muscle contraction rather than heaving.


Single Arm Neutral Grip Chest Supported Row Machine


40x6
60x6
80x10
90x7


*energy just doesn’t seem the same right now but still working hard.


Two Arm Pronated Grip Chest Supported Row Machine


80x6
100x6
120x12
130x9


*think my numbers just weren’t challenging enough. Almost every exercise I ended up being way stronger. So much that I didn’t do back off sets cause my first working set Reps were higher than expected lol. Bringing in intensifiers next week for back.


Alternating Dumbbell Shrug


40x20
45x20
50x20


*you read that right. And they felt awesome


Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise


25x20
30x17
35x12


*my rear Delts seem better than anterior and medians right now. 


Wide Grip Cable Curl


50x10
75x10
(Rest Pause)
100x15-9-7-5


*just don’t feel a pump really.


Alternating Supination Dumbbell Curl


20x20
(Drop Set)
25x10 / 15x6


*didn’t feel that good but I looked cool haha.


Single Arm Cross Body No Attachment Cable Hammer Curl


15x15
20x15
25x15


*blah. Probably too much caffeine or something today. Water intake was kinda low too and I did have a drier look. Also been backed up. 


Treadmill


31 minutes on Level 10 Incline @ 2.4 MPH


*then something was hurting in my left hamstring/groin area. Fk me. And I forgot to pee again before I started.




**242.2 lbs. post cardio, so exact same fkin weight lol. Guess I’m not trying hard enough haha. Fked it, keep pushing. Still gonna cheat tomorrow lol.




Daily Notes & Thoughts: 


Looks like carbs are coming down next week. Yay me cause I’m not getting on that stair master lol. Noticed overal protein intake is up like 20 g a day. Probably drop carbs 5 g a meal and protein 2 g a meal. Doesn’t sound like much but On training days that’d be 200 ish calories. 


Gonna chalk up the week as a feeler week to really know what to do next week. 
Eat me some goodies tomorrow and lift hard. Gonna try get intensity up. Probably bring back in some Patrick Tuor methods. 


Idk why but I just thought about it, I’ve been fighting off sinus’ this week as well. So that may be the biggest culprit for my lacking in the gym.


Also been calculating my carb powder in my tracker higher than what I was actually consuming but just by 20 g carbs a day haaaa.


----------



## PZT

Omggggg just put in my first order with MyCookieDealer! So fkin excited!!!


----------



## PZT

Finally got a front shot I felt like posting. Which earlier in the day I tried getting others and literally had a mid life crisis. Ruined my workout and just felt lost when it comes to lifting & eating. I think I know where I’m heading and what goals I want to accomplish now. There are somethings about my body that I’m never gonna to be comfortable with and will never get ride of or fix it. I love lifting way too much to get side tracked with what I look like. I don’t know if that makes sense to any of you but it’s how I feel. I have really enjoyed this log. I do not express my emotions IRL and this has been a place that I can do so. In saying that, today will be the last day of this log. I came up short with my final goal but I can live with that. I did accomplish returning to almost all of my mid 20s strengths in my mid 30s and also had a 30 lbs. weight lost in a years time. I may not look as good as I did then but we can’t have everything now can we lol. Be on the look out for a new log. This will be to go for a goal I never accomplished in my 20s and it should be another 8 month journey. So here’s where I am at now… 

https://imgur.com/a/LBHK2PD


----------



## eazy

been great to watch. looking forward to the new log and next chapter. curious to see what this goal could be...


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Hell yeah dude! Great pic, no more dad bod for sure. You look huge and cut. And yeah, please keep posting on here.


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> been great to watch. looking forward to the new log and next chapter. curious to see what this goal could be...



thanks man. Your log makes me wanna puke lol. On account of the high fkin Rep ranges haha. I should have new log up tomorrow. I’ll finish this one up tonight


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Hell yeah dude! Great pic, no more dad bod for sure. You look huge and cut. And yeah, please keep posting on here.



thank you for frequently posting here man. It helps a lot. For first time since I started back at it last May I feel like I can really add some quality mass.


----------



## PZT

This just happened
https://i.imgur.com/bPJpHWK.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/2CQfesl.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/P3neHyI.jpg


----------



## Jin

PZT said:


> This just happened
> https://i.imgur.com/bPJpHWK.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/2CQfesl.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/P3neHyI.jpg



That looks incredible.


----------



## PZT

Jin said:


> That looks incredible.



best one I’ve had in almost 10 years bro. No lie


----------



## PZT

6/19/2021




Eating:




3 whole eggs
10 g shredded cheese
3 rice cakes
50 g strawberry jam
30 g almond butter
15 g peanut butter


160 g raw chicken tenderloin 
45 g honey bbq sauce
130 g lemon square cake


6 g citrulline malate
3.25 g beta alanine
2 g taurine
750 mg DMAE
400 mg caffeine anhydrous 
200 mg DMHA
60 mg DMAA
50 mg GABA
5 g glutamine
5 g arginine 
1.25 g tyrosine
5 g EAAs


45 g amino/carb/hydration powder


40 g whey
100 g fruity pebbles
300 ml 1 % low fat milk


160 g raw chicken 
35 g honey bbq sauce


20 Tortilla Chips
1/4 c Queso
Gouda Bacon Cheeseburger w/ Bacon & Avocado
Sweet Potato Fries


1 white macadamia nut cookie
1 oatmeal raisin cookie




Calories: 4395
Macros: 206/532/163






Workout:


Chest, Shoulder & Tricep Day



Slight Incline Smith Machine Press


0x15
50x12
90x10
140x8
180x5
200x3
(Rest Pause)
235x10-5-4-2-2-1


Parallel Bar Dips


BWx13
BWx20


Peck Deck 


2x100x8


Arnold Dumbbell Front Raise


2x10x10


Single Arm Dumbbell Side Lateral


2x20x15


Blast Strap Cross-body Single Arm Supinated Grip Push Down


2x20x20


EZ Bar Overhead Extensions


2x100x20






TIME FOR A NEW GOAL!!!


----------



## PZT

Just gonna continue here…

12/5/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
35 g dry oats

10 g collagen peptides
30 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey
65 g banana
60 g black berries
50 g raspberries 
50 g strawberries 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked white rice 
50 g cooked green beans

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked white rice 
50 g cooked green beans

5 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g cooked white rice
25 ml teriyaki 

5 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese
35 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 


Calories: 2240
Macros: 248/176/59



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 4 - Push Pump


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press    

50x12
60x12
70x12
80x12
90x12
2x100x12

*sandbaged a bit here coming off being sick and really want my shoulder to get better to be able to try bench pressing again.

Super Set: 
Lying Machine Press / Pec Dec    

100x8 / 50x8
130x8 / 50x8
2x160x8 / 2x60x8

*more sandbagage mainly cause of shoulder. Decided not to push through any pain at all on this day.

Super Set: 
Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals /Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raises    
2x20x8 / 2x20x12

*just enough.

Cable Kick Backs    

3x25x10

*only cut a tad volume here.

Wide Grip Push-down

2x100x12

*a little more off volume.

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 2.5 MPH


Notes: finally got in a post poop, upon waking weigh in. It’s had of been like 3-4 years since I new what that number was… 258.6 pounds is my starting point. Going to track pre-bed weights as well. Pretty much daily. Will do low days until weight hits a certain point then a high day, then repeat. Throwing in some light post cardio workout cardio when I can. May try to get some outdoor walks in but really need a piece of equipment at the house. With workouts during my lunch break and coaching on some days I need something at home for upon waking or pre bed or something… 263.0 lbs. pre-bed.


----------



## PZT

12/6/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
35 g dry oats

5 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g cooked white rice
50 g cooked green beans

10 g collagen peptides
30 g Gatorade powder

5 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g cooked white rice
50 g cooked green beans
12 almonds

5 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g cooked white rice
50 g cooked green beans
12 almonds

50 g whey
100 g banana
12 almonds

5 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g cooked white rice
50 g cooked broccoli
25 g soy sauce
25 g teriyaki sauce

3 whole eggs
2 oz raw 93/6 ground turkey
25 g shredded cheese
35 g dry cream of wheat
25 g almond butter


Calories: 2727
Macros: 295/210/77



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 4 - Leg Pump


Lying Leg Curl

40x8
50x8
60x8
70x8
80x8
70x8
60x8

*a little weaker than I hoped here but checked ego.

Leg Press

90x10
180x10
270x10
360x10

*just as some feeders up to the following super set.

Super Set: 
Leg Press / Lunges

4x450x10 / 4xBWx8

*this killed my quads.

Seated Calf Raise

6x45x15+10-Second Loaded Stretch

*my tear drop was screaming during this lol.

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 2.6 MPH


Notes: 259.2 upon waking & 260.8 pre-bed.


----------



## PZT

12/7/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
35 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked white rice
50 g cooked snap peas

10 g collagen peptides 
60 g Gatorade Powder 
15 g almond butter

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked white rice 
15 g sunflower seeds

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked white rice
50 g cooked snap peas
15 g cashews 

50 g whey
2 rice cakes
15 g almonds

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked white rice 
50 g cooked green beans 
2 tbsp pico de gallo 

3 whole eggs
2 oz cooked chicken breast 
15 g shredded cheese
35 g dry cream of wheat 
15 g almond butter 
25 g blackberries


Calories: 2935
Macros: 287/199/103



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 4 - Back Pump


Wide Grip Straight Arm Pulldown as Warmup 

40x15
45x14
50x12
55x10

*gym is staring to get cold again, I hate that shit. This wide grip felt pretty good though.

Dual Dumbbell Row

45x10
55x10
2x65x10
60x10
55x10

*been awhile since I did these so really didn’t hit the mid back like I would have liked to.

Super Set: 
Single Arm Seated Cable Row / Supinated Single Arm  Pulldown    

40x8 / 40x8
50x8 / 40x8
60x8 / 50x8
60x8 / 40x8
50x12 / 40x8

*felt good but wasn’t able to really hit the lower lat as hard as I wanted.

Chest Supported Plate Loaded Row    

2x55x12
50x12
45x12

*ehh

Fat Grip Away Facing Cable  Curl

3x20x8
25x10
30x8

Fat Grip Single Arm Cable Hammer Curls

30x8
25x12
2x30x12

*good little arm pump.

Standing Cable Crunch

2x75x20
75x16
3x75x14

*totally forgot I had a pretty rigorous sex session Sunday night but man I tell you what, I felt it on these lol.

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 2.7 MPH


Notes: 257.0 lbs. upon waking. Digestion is already getting better. Crazy how increasing fiber intake and getting some extra micronutrients can do that lol… 260.4 lbs pre-bed.


----------



## PZT

12/8/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
35 g dry oats

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked white rice 
50 g cooked broccoli 
25 ml soy sauce 
15 g cashews 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked white rice 
50 g cooked green beans
15 g sunflower seeds

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked white rice 
50 g cooked green beans 
25 ml teriyaki sauce 
15 g almonds

50 g whey
35 g dry cream of wheat 
15 g almond butter 

10 g collagen peptides 
30 g Gatorade powder

5 whole eggs
15 g shredded cheese
35 g dry cream of wheat 
15 g almond butter
25 g blackberries 
50 g raspberries 


Calories: 2630
Macros: 260/193/91



A.M. Workout:

Treadmill

7 minutes @ 2.8 MPH

*tried squeezing in a cardio session before coaching a client on my lunch break but failed miserably lol.



P.M. Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 5 - Push Main


Lying Flat Machine Press    

100x8
110x8
120x8
130x8
140x10
160x8
180x8
190x8
200x8

*cold weather and bum shoulder sucks.

Medium Incline Smith Press    

0x8
90x8
140x6
3x160x5
170x5
160x5

*real good feel here but limited on weight.

Dumbbell Incline Press

50x8
60x8

*feeders for following super set.

Super Set:
Dumbbell Incline / Push Ups    

70x8 / BWx8
65x8 / BWx8
60x8 / BWx8

*this was rough and weak sauce lol.

Bradford Press    

85x8
65x8
65x12
65x10

*gawdaweful!

Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises

20x22
25x18
30x12
15x15

Smith Machine JM Press

3x90x12

Cable Kick Backs    

4x20x20


Notes: 256.0 lbs. upon waking and 259.6 lbs. pre-bed.


----------



## PZT

12/9/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
35 g dry oats

5 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g cooked white rice
50 g cooked broccoli

10 g collagen peptides
30 g Gatorade Powder

6 oz cooked ground turkey
50 g cooked green beans
50 g cooked white rice

5 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g cooked white rice
50 g cooked snap peas
16 oz coffee
60 ml creamer

50 g whey
3 rice cakes

Crispy Chicken Sandwich

3 whole eggs
2 oz cooked chicken breast
2 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
15 g shredded cheese
35 g dry cream of wheat
15 g almond butter


Calories: 2825
Macros: 274/238/80



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 5 - Leg Main


Lying Leg Curl   

40x12
50x12
4x60x10

*decent work.

Leg Press   

90x8
180x8
270x8
360x8
460x8
540x8
630x8
720x8

*went a tad heavier than I have in awhile here.

Walking Lunges   

3xBWx10

*these have become the ultimate in quad pumps for me.

Leg Extension   

2x90x8
90x8 + 6 Partials

*supposed to be 15 plus partials but I was almost crying lol.

Pull Throughs

90x8
85x8
80x8

*ehh.

Smith Machine Calf Raise   

3x50x20
3x70x8

*lots of reps here.

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 2.8 MPH

*even though I didn’t get in a cardio session yesterday weight still dropped so felt good to get on in today knowing it’ll even help me progress more in the long run.


**all in all a pretty good workout. Good pumps and good pace for sure.



Notes: 254.6 lbs. upon waking… 257.8 lbs. pre-bed


----------



## PZT

12/10/2021


Eating:


50 g whey
35 g dry oats

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey
50 g cooked white rice
50 g cooked spinach

10 g collagen peptides
30 g Gatorade Powder

5 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g cooked white rice
50 g cooked spinach
25 ml soy sauce
1 rice cake
16 oz coffee
60 ml creamer

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey
50 g cooked white rice
50 g cooked spinach
1 rice cakes

50 g whey
2 rice cakes

California Roll
Philly Roll
Spicy Crab Meat Roll
Spicy Crunch Roll

48 oz shiner bock
1/2 cheese quesadilla

4 double stuff Oreos
1/2 c whole milk
5 saltines crackers


Calories: 4300
Macros: 251/469/121



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 5 - Pull Main


Wide Grip Straight Arm Pulldown

40x22
45x16
50x12

*done as a warmup.

Meadows Row   

3x25x8
25x12

*was hard to get focused.

Rack Pulls   

5x5
135x5
2x225x5
245x5
275x5

*difficult after a decent leg workout the day prior.

Super Set:
V Bar Straight Arm Pulldown / Rope Face Pulls   

70x8 / 60x8
70x8 / 60x10
65x10 / 65x10
70x12 / 70x10

*nice little work, started getting in to a flow.

Dual Dumbbell Row

50x12
55x12

*real light, hard focus.

Hanging Leg Raise

BWx10
BWx8
4xBWx6

*fk my lower abs are weak asf.

EZ Bar Curl   

4x65x8

*ok enough.

Barbell Curl   

3x65x8
65x11

*intense pumps.

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 2.9 MPH

*did not wanna do this.


**not too bad of a session.



Notes: 254.6 lbs upon waking… 259.0 lbs. pre-bed.


----------



## PZT

12/11/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
35 g dry oats

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g bbq sauce 

20 oz Gatorade 

Chopped Tuna Salad
50 g whey
5 saltine crackers 
1 double stuffed Oreo

6 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked white rice 
90 g cooked broccoli 
25 ml soy sauce
25 ml teriyaki sauce 
1 double stuffed Oreo

3 whole eggs
2 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g raw red bell pepper
15 g shredded cheese 
35 g dry cream of wheat 

1 oz whiskey 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked white 
75 g snap peas

4 double stuffed Oreos
25 saltine crackers
1/2 c whole milk


Calories: 3355
Macros: 259/313/112



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 5 - Push Main


Lying Machine Press

100x10
120x10
140x10
4x170x10

Super Set: 
Slight Incline Dumbbell  Press / Pec Deck

3x95x8 / 3x80x8
95x8 / 80x15

Super Set: 
Arnold Press / Dumbbell Side Laterals    

30x8 / 20x8
30x12 / 20x12
35x10 / 25x10
40x12 / 25x10

Cable Kick Backs    

3x25x10
20x20

Wide Grip Push-down

120x11
120x8
2x110x12

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.0 MPH


**pretty decent workout. Had the Mrs. training with me lol. Being very mindful of positioning my scapula on all movements. If I set it right I have little to no pain but have to drastically decrease weight so that I can actively concentrate on that and stimulating the target muscle. 



Notes: 255.8 upon waking.


----------



## Hughinn

I fucked my elbow up arm wrestling about 25_27 years ago. 

Prior to that injury I was almost unbeatable. 

It wasn't the same for many years.    I struggled to do shit like bicep curls and stuff. 

I could no longer throw a baseball right. Still can't. 

Arm wrestling isn't for everyone.


----------



## PZT

Hughinn said:


> I fucked my elbow up arm wrestling about 25_27 years ago.
> 
> Prior to that injury I was almost unbeatable.
> 
> It wasn't the same for many years.    I struggled to do shit like bicep curls and stuff.
> 
> I could no longer throw a baseball right. Still can't.
> 
> Arm wrestling isn't for everyone.


Nope I was a gym bro, office worker with little manual labor experience and didn’t start until I was 30 so was far behind my peers. By the time I started getting ready for the Open classes I was already to damaged to even think about being competitive.


----------



## Hughinn

PZT said:


> Nope I was a gym bro, office worker with little manual labor experience and didn’t start until I was 30 so was far behind my peers. By the time I started getting ready for the Open classes I was already to damaged to even think about being competitive.




I've done manual labor my whole life before and since. 

It's not the same type of strength.  

My hobbies, are swamping #1, boxing/fighting/wresting #2  or 3 Md lifting weights. 

A lifetime of blue collar work and I've noticed a few things.  

#1 in some areas, I'm exceedingly stronger than others.   For example,  in a brawl, of I can grasp a throat between my thumb and fingers and crush it.  
I know dedicated , good and well trained aspiring fighters. That I could shake thier hands , squeeze and make em tap.     I can bear hug one of them and hear snap crackle pops and wince because they can't breathe.  

But

#2 I struggle to have the kind of reflexes and fleetness on the feet they do.  I'm also much less flexible and agile in grappling.  

#3 I can hit very hard at close range.  Basically,  if I can hit someone,  I will hurt them.  But.....my fast twitch to slow twitch muscle ratio is so far askew toward the slow twitch because of the years of manual labor,  that precise timing is absolutely crucial to landing such a punch on am experienced opponent.    Because I'm just plain slow.     That's the cost of the tendon strength.  

#4 for a few seconds, a well trained, and coached person studying combat can match my advantages.  But only for a few seconds.   Most of the time, if they're experienced enough and trained, that's all it takes to evade my advantages of strength and power.     It's the sudden shift, the change, the misdirection that can fuck a guy like me.  If I can make that miss, and force a Mano e Mano situation I can win.  If not, it's a roll of the dice. 

Lastly,  I learned that a dedicated desk jockey, can be A formidable person, often in a way a guy like me would never expect.   So respect is important.   Those guys train too.   

Keep it up bro.  
You're doing an awesome job.  Shit, I'm jealous.


----------



## PZT

12/12/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
35 g dry oats

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked spinach 
15 g almond butter 

50 g whey
1 rice cake
25 g strawberry jam

3 oz cooked chicken breast 
2 whole eggs
15 g shredded cheese
60 g red bell pepper
50 g cooked Lima beans

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
50 g bbq sauce
15 g sunflower seeds 
2 miniature candy bars
1/4 c whole milk

50 g whey
35 g dry cream of wheat 
15 g almond butter
1 double stuffed Oreo

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
50 g bbq sauce
75 g cooked green beans
15 g sunflower seeds 
1 double stuffed Oreo

30 ritz crackers 
1 miniature candy bar 

20 ritz crackers 
2 double stuffed Oreos


Calories: 3710
Macros: 292/343/138



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 5 - Leg Pump


Seated Leg Curl as Warm Up

55x15
70x12
85x10

Leg Press    

90x50
90x40
90x30
90x20
90x10

*this was hard until the 20 & 10 rep sets lol.

SSB Squat    

3x151x20

*pretty challenging.

Lying Leg Curl    

4x40x10

*nothing fancy. 

Seated Calf Raise

6x50x15+10-Second Loaded Stretch

*easiest this shit has been.

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.1 MPH

*still nothing crazy here. Just slowly building up speed to find what’s comfortable on feet and shins. Then I’ll slowly increase elevation with the goal to be back on the stair master after that.


**not a bad workout. Just getting it in.



Notes:  

257.4 upon waking

262.8 pre-bed

Really snacked way too much but my overall calorie intake for the week was under where it was supposed to be


----------



## PZT

12/13/2021

I forgot to copy and paste before I deleted yesterdays log.

Some really good eating similar to last week but with a few shots of whiskey and a couple Oreos thrown in. Added a bit of avocado oil in too that made many of my meals taste so much better

Calories: 3505
Macros: 285/246/111

*fats probably too high due to the Oreos and Cals to high on account of the whisky. Still down 2 pounds morning weight though from the previous day. 

Workout wise it was a Back day. Decent work and got in my cardio.


----------



## PZT

12/14/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
35 g dry oats

8 oz coffee
30 ml creamer 

8 oz coffee
30 ml creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked white rice 
50 g cooked broccoli 
1 tsp avocado oil

10 g collagen peptides 
30 g Gatorade Powder 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked white rice 
50 g cooked broccoli 
1 tsp avocado oil

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked white rice 
50 g cooked Lima beans
1 tsp avocado oil

50 g whey
1 packet instant oatmeal 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
50 g cooked white rice 
50 g Lima beans
25 ml teriyaki sauce 

3 whole eggs
3 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
15 g shredded cheese 
15 g almond butter 
50 g bell pepper 
10 g spicy ketchup
35 g dry cream of wheat 


Calories: 3065
Macros: 295/241/98



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 5 - Push Main


Lying Flat Machine Press

100x15
120x12
140x10
160x10
180x10
2x180x8

*this was easy on the shoulder and great on the pecs.

Medium Incline Smith Press    

50x6
90x10
3x140x7
2x140x6

*these weren’t as kind.

Push Ups    

3xBWx10

*hard to do with shoulders inflamed.

Dumbbell Incline Press    

75x8
70x8
65x8

*fkin weak lol. 

Standing Barbell Shoulder Press

2x95x6
95x8
95x10

*rough at first but got more comfortable.

Wide Grip Press-down

100x8
110x8
120x8
130x8

EZ Bar Overhead Cable Extension    

100x12
110x12
2x100x12

Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals

2x3x50

Seated Dumbbell Rear Raises

2x3x50

Cross Cable Extension 

15x30
15x20

*felt like I need so extra side/rear work and the triceps didn’t have the pump I’d like.

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.2 MPH on Level 0.5

*this is a pretty good feel. Going to do same thing next workout.


**got a amino supplement that gave me a little placebo effect today. Felt like I could go forever once I got to the little stuff.



Notes:  

256.2 lbs. upon waking

260.6 lbs.pre-bed


----------



## Thewall

I see your back to the princess diary. Get at it man. Good work!!


----------



## PZT

12/15/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
35 g dry oats

4 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
2 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked white rice 
50 g cooked green beans 
25 g French Fry dipping sauce 

6 oz raw 98/2 ground turkey 
50 g cooked white rice 
50 g cooked broccoli 
25 ml soy sauce 

2.25 oz beef jerky 

6 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 

50 g whey
35 g dry cream of wheat 
15 g almond butter

4 oz raw 98/2 ground turkey 
2 whole eggs
15 g shredded cheese
35 g dry oats
50 g salsa

35 ritz crackers 
Fun size caramel m&m’s
150 g cookies and cream ice cream


Calories: 3555
Macros: 302/257/151


Notes:  

256.0 lbs. upon waking


At home with sick kid on this day. Needed a day off from the gym anyway. Got some extra rest.


----------



## DEADlifter

You're fancy.  I'm over here with peasant ass 93/7 turkey. FML


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> You're fancy.  I'm over here with peasant ass 93/7 turkey. FML


They usually don’t have 98/2 at my Walmart


----------



## PZT

12/16/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey

8 oz raw 98/2 ground turkey 
100 g cooked Brussel sprouts 
50 g sesame sauce

8 oz raw chicken breast 
70 g cooked broccoli 
25 ml teriyaki sauce 
50 g sesame sauce 

6 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 

50 g whey
3 rice cakes

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
50 g cooked white rice 
50 g cooked green beans 
25 g diablo verde sauce

20 g white cheddar popcorn

2 rice cakes


Calories: 2310
Macros: 277/132/72



Notes:  

257.8 lbs. upon waking

258.0 lbs. pre bed

Another day with sick kid. Tried to get carbs lower to get weight moving down. 2 days no lifting, hopefully get in there soon.


----------



## PZT

12/17/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey

2.25 oz beef jerky 

6 oz raw 98/2 ground turkey 
50 g cooked white rice 
50 g cooked broccoli 
1 tsp avocado oil 

6 oz raw 98/2 ground turkey 
100 g cooked Brussel sprouts 
50 g sesame sauce 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g Lima beans 
50 g honey bbq sauce 

1 rice cake 
15 g almond butter 

Chopped Tuna Salad w/ Shredded Cheese

50 g whey

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked green beans 
50 g Diablo verde salsa 

1 rice cake  


Calories: 2220
Macros: 284/123/68



Creeping Death v2.0: Week 8 - Pull Main


Barbell Bent Over Row

75x10
95x10
125x10
145x10
165x10
185x10

Dumbbell Row

50x8
60x8
70x8
80x8
90x8

Super Set: 
V Bar Straight Arm Pulldown / Supinated MAG Seated Cable Row

70x8 / 80x8
70x8 / 90x8
2x70x10 / 2x100x8

Short Rope Face Pulls    

60x12
65x12
70x12

Hanging Leg Raise

BWx10
2xBWx9
2xBWx7
BWx6

EZ Bar Cable Curl    

50x15
55x15
60x15
65x15

Wide Grip Cable Curl    

4x65x12

Treadmill

20 minutes @  3.2 MPH on 0.5 Level Incline 


**another workout with the Mrs. Not too bad. She can move faster than me so it makes me pick up my pace.



Notes:  

255.2 lbs. upon waking

258.2 lbs. pre bed


----------



## Methyl mike

You don't seem happy bro it could be my imagination but it will pass believe me. Things are never as bad as they seem.


----------



## PZT

12/18/2021 


Eating:


*no tracking. Day of Traveling for a Family Christmas. 

**lots of spaghetti and meat balls, garlic bread, cupcakes, cookies & beer.


Calories: -
Macros: -


Notes:  

253.6 lbs. upon waking

*lowest weight in first 2 weeks.


----------



## PZT

12/19/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
4 rice cakes

50 g whey
50 g Romaine lettuce
25 g purple onion
50 g avocado
25 g ranch dressing 
3 oz cooked chicken breast 

2.75 oz peppered beef jerky 

20 g collagen peptides 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked Brussel sprouts 
25 g cooked Lima beans
50 g sesame sauce

2 oz whiskey 

6 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
50 g yellow bell pepper
25 g purple onion

1 oz whiskey


Calories: 2180
Macros: 239/105/68



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 6 - Push Pump


Super Set:
Banded Lying Machine Press    / Banded Shoulder Dislocations

100x6 / 1x6
120x6 / 1x6
140x6 / 1x6
160x6 / 1x6
170x6 / 1x6
180x6 / 1x6
200x6 / 1x6
220x6 / 1x6

Super Set: 
Pec Deck / Slight Incline Dumbbell Press

4x100x8 / 4x90x8

Super Set: 
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises / Dumbbell Rear Raises    

3x20x15 / 3x20x15
15x15 / 15x15

Cable Kick Backs    

4x20x12

EZ Bar Over Head Cable Extension

100x15
110x15
120x15
130x15

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.2 MPH on 1.0 MPH


**another workout with the Mrs. Wasn’t too bad. Had a nice fullness after the “refeed”. 



Notes:  

253.6 lbs. upon waking

*exact weight as previous day lol. 

258.2 lbs pre-bed


----------



## Spear

What’s with this 275 being so hard? I had to diet back down a bit myself. I was lookin like a bag of trash at 260. You’re doing great man. Very motivating and keep up the hard work


----------



## PZT

It’s very doable but I’m just not whiling to gain the fat anymore. I remember it was the same with 225 and 250. But I know I’d need to get to 275 fat if I’d ever wanna be lean at 250.


Spear said:


> What’s with this 275 being so hard? I had to diet back down a bit myself. I was lookin like a bag of trash at 260. You’re doing great man. Very motivating and keep up the hard workts


----------



## Trendkill

Man do I miss the burrito days.

what’s the goal end weight?


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Man do I miss the burrito days.
> 
> what’s the goal end weight?


The look I’m going for usually happens around 230-240.


----------



## PZT

12/20/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
30 ml creamer

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked lima beans
50 g bbq sauce

10 g collagen peptides 
30 g Gatorade powder

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked green beans 
50 g teriyaki sauce 
1 rice cake

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked lima beans
25 g shredded cheese

3 oz cooked chicken breast 
2 whole eggs
25 g yellow bell pepper
25 g purple onion

2 oz whiskey 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked broccoli 
25 g shredded cheese 
25 g bacon bits

2 oz whiskey
12 oz Budweiser 


Calories: 2650
Macros: 270/140/71



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 6 - Main Legs


Leg Press

90x8
180x8
270x8
360x8
450x8
540x8
630x8
720x8
810x8

*been along time since I went this heavy. At my gum this is the side bars full.

SSB Squats

151x10
3x241x10

*my muscular endurance is really increasing sticking to Meadows rep schemes. Weak asf but more ready to go.

Leg Extension    

3x100x8

*ehh shoulda went heavier. 

Lying Leg Curl    

4x40x12

*actually really good feel.

Super Set: 
Smith Machine Calf Raise / Tibia Raise    

8x70x10 / 8xBWx25

*this was a blast, not haha.

Treadmill

24 minutes @ 3.2 MPH on 1.5 Incline

*got in extra few minutes due to yip yappin’.


**really good leg workout for being done on a lunch break.


Notes:  

254.4 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

12/21/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
35 g dry oats
2 c coffee
30 ml creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked broccoli florets 

10 g collagen peptides 
30 g Gatorade Powder 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked broccoli 
2 tbsp butter milk ranch
1 rice cake

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
50 g cooked lima beans
2 tbsp butter milk ranch

50 g whey
1 rice cake

5 oz whiskey 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
270 g salad
1.5 oz fat free ranch dressing

3 oz whiskey


Calories: 3530
Macros: 296/141/137



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 6 - Pull Pump


Single Arm Chest Supported Machine Row 

40x8
50x8
60x8
70x8

*love this machine but has a snag on certain weights.

Super Set:
Rope Straight Arm Pulldown / Supinated MAG Grip Pull-down

4x65x8 / 4x100x12

*super fkin controlled work here.

Dumbbell Row     

4x75x10

*compounds are so hard with volume and restricted rest periods. 

Barbell Curl    

4x65x8

*felt great.

Reverse Barbell Curl

35x12
3x45x12

*arm wrestler pumps lol.

Standing Cable Crunch    

85x21
85x19
85x18
85x16
85x13
85x15

*I be condition for some humping on these.

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.2 MPH on Level 1.5 Incline 



Notes:  

252.8 lbs. upon waking

*new low so far. 3 months since I have been at this weight lol.

 *a bit too much fat and whiskey haha.


----------



## PZT

12/22/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
30 ml creamer

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
75 g cooked green beans 
1 rice cake

10 g collagen peptides 
30 g Gatorade powder

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
25 g cooked lima beans
50 g cooked broccoli 
1 rice cake

2.25 oz beef jerky 

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
75 g cooked green beans 
1 rice cake

1 oz whiskey

270 g chopped veggie Salad
5 oz cooked chicken breast 
25 g bacon bits
25 g shredded cheese
50 g ranch dressing 

2 oz whiskey

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
8 oz Chicken tortilla soup
25 g red onion
25 g shredded cheese 
25 g tortilla chips 


Calories: 2715
Macros: 287/133/86



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 7 - Push Pump


Flat Dumbbell Press

20x10
40x10
60x10
80x8
100x8
110x8
120x8
140x6

*thought I was strong again but not so much lol.

Super Set: 
Cable Fly / Lying Machine Press    

2 x55x8 / 2x170x8
50x8 / 160x8
50x12 / 150x8

*titties on fleek!

Super Set: 
Reverse Pec Deck / Chest Supported Rear Delt DB Raises    

70x15 / 10x20
60x15 / 10x20
50x15 / 10x20
40x15 / 10x20

*boulders on the backside. 

Back Supported V Bar Press-downs    

30x15
40x15
50x15
60x15

*going to start working this in. It’s on a “cable” similar to lat pulldowns. Strap like. Much harder than a normal cable.

Straight Bar Over Head Cable Extensions    

100x18
100x16
100x14
100x12

*ehh.

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.2 MPH on Level 2.0 Incline 

*real good work here.


**overall pace for a push session was awesome today on a lunch break. Time needed for rest periods is very minimum these lately.



Notes:  

252.8 lbs. upon waking

258.4 lbs. pre bed


----------



## PZT

12/23/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
30 ml creamer

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked green beans 

10 g collagen peptides 
30 g Gatorade Powder 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked brussel sprouts 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked green beans 

30 g quest tortilla chips

4 oz cooked taco season 93/7 ground beef 
75 g iceberg lettuce 
50 g hot salsa
25 g Diablo verde salsa
25 g ranch dressing 

25 g peanut butter fudge
1 oz whiskey
25 g white chocolate fudge

5 whole eggs
25 g spicy ketchup

50 g whey
150 ml reduced fat milk
35 g dry cream of wheat
25 g almond butter
1/2 tbsp honey

25 g chocolate fudge
25 g peanut butter fudge 

28 club crackers

150 g fruity Pebbles 
450 g reduced fat milk


Calories: 4345
Macros: 318/421/145



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 6 - Leg Pump


Super Set as Warm Up:
Seated Leg Curl / Adduction Machine

2x70x15 / 2x70x15

Leg Press    

90x15
180x15
(Drop Set)
270x15 / 180x11 / 90x11

*quads were still a little sore from Monday.

Super Set: 
Pullthroughs / Walking Lunges    

4x75x10 / 4xBWx8

Lying Leg Curl    

4x40x12

Seated Calf Raise

6x50x15+10-Second Loaded Stretch

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.2 MPH on Level 2.5 Incline


Notes:  

254.2 lbs. upon waking

*had the munchies. Hopefully helps towards a good power lifter workout that is planned for Friday.


----------



## Trendkill

Superset pull throughs and walking lunges. Brutal.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Superset pull throughs and walking lunges. Brutal.


Probably need to start using weight. Lunges usually kill me but these weren’t as bad.


----------



## PZT

12/24/2021 


Eating:


8 oz raw 98/2 ground turkey 
75 g iceberg lettuce 
25 g ranch dressing 

50 g whey
35 g dry cream of wheat
25 g almond butter

20 oz Gatorade 

50 g whey

12 oz orange chicken
9 oz fried rice

25 g peanut butter fudge

2 oz takis wave chips

50 g chocolate chip cookies 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g iceberg lettuce 
50 g ranch dressing 

25 g white chocolate fudge 

100 g chocolate chip cookies 


Calories: 4360
Macros: 251/442/189



Workout:

“Powalifta Ish”


Conventional Deadlift

3x135x5
3x225x3
2x315x1
365x1
405x1
455x1
405x3
3x315x8

*ehh wasn’t too bad. Wish I had trained legs the day before.

Flat Barbell Bench Press

45x10
2x135x8
185x6
225x2
255x1
3x225x6
225x10
225x12

*took forever to find a groove that didn’t hurt.

Seated Hamstring Curl

100x15
130x15

Single Arm Chest Supported Row Machine 

3x70x12

Seated Dumbbell Overhead Press

3x50x10

Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral

3x10x25

No Attachment Single Arm Cable Press-down

3x25x15

Seated Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises

3x10x25

Single Arm Reverse Grip Cross Body Extensions 

3x15x20

Plate Shrugs

2x45x20

Close Grip Press-down

2x50x25

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.2 MPH on Level 2.5 Incline


**old training partner was in town so we hit a workout that is from his program.



Notes:

255.6 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

12/25/2021 


Eating:

*no tracking. Christmas with the in laws.


Calories: -
Macros: -


----------



## PZT

12/26/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey

20 oz Gatorade 

300 g Roasted Chicken Salad
Honey Mustard 

30 g Quest Tortilla Chips

5 oz cooked chicken breast
100 g brussel sprouts 

8 oz raw 98/2 ground turkey 
50 g iceberg lettuce
5 baby tomatoes 
25 g red onion
25 g shredded cheese 
2 oz Asiago cheddar
50 g ranch dressing 
25 g bacon bits

50 g whey
35 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 
1/2 tbsp honey
50 g banana 

50 g fudge 
100 g blackberries 

5 whole eggs
25 g red onion
50 g bell pepper
25 g spicy ketchup 

10 Reese’s cups
3 pecan swirls


Calories: 4320
Macros: 310/345/202



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 7 - Pull Main


Barbell Row     

75x12
95x12
115x12
3x145x12

Dumbbell Row    

50x8
60x8
70x8
80x8
90x8

V Bar Straight Arm Pulldown    

4x75x10

Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row    

4x70x8

Hanging Leg Raise    

BWx10
3xBWx12
2xBWx10

Alternating Supinating Dumbbell Curl    

4x25x8

EZ Bar Cable Curl    

50x15
65x15
80x15
95x15


**no cardio cause Mrs. is a weak hoe. Solid pumps from all the goodies the past three days.



Notes:

255.0 lbs upon waking 

Lost control eating wise at the end of the day lol.


----------



## PZT

12/27/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
8 oz coffee 
15 ml creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g baby lima beans

10 g collagen peptides 
30 g Gatorade Powder 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked broccoli 
1 packet soy sauce 

8 oz raw 98/2 ground turkey 
100 g cooked brussel sprouts 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g iceberg lettuce 
25 g shredded cheese 
25 g bacon bits
25 g ranch dressing 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
160 g steamable southwest power blend 

50 g whey
60 g quest chips

1 granola bar
1 c whole milk


Calories: 3000
Macros: 372/168/81



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 7 - Leg Main


Lying Leg Curl    

4x45x12

Leg Press    

90x10
180x10
270x10
360x10
450x10
540x10
630x10

Leg Extension    

3x100x12

Bulgarian Split Squats

3xBWx8

Dumbbell Stiff Leg Deadlift    
3x50x10

Super Set: 
Smith Machine Calf Raise / Tibia Raise    

8x80x8 / 8xBWx25

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.2 MPH on Level 3.0 Incline


**decent workout. Low intensity. 



Notes:

257.2 lbs upon waking


----------



## PZT

12/28/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
16 oz coffee 
30 ml creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked green beans 

10 g collagen peptides 
30 g Gatorade Powder 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked broccoli 

8 oz coffee 
15 ml creamer 

8 oz raw 98/2 ground turkey 
75 g cooked baby lima beans 

50 g whey

5 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese
25 g bell peppers 
25 g red onion
25 g spicy ketchup 

175 g apple
25 g fudge
1 granola bar
1 c whole milk
1 pecan swirl


Calories: 2590
Macros: 280/186/81



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 7 - Push Main


Lying Flat Machine Press    
90x12
110x12
130x12
150x12
170x12
160x12
150x12

Machine Incline Press

105x6
125x6
145x6
150x6
155x6
165x6
175x6

Seated Chest Press

100x10
115x10
130x10
160x10
175x10

Pec Deck    

2x90x10 
90x10 + 10 Partials 

Dumbbell Side Lateral Partials

30x20
35x20
40x20
45x20

Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises

10x25
3x15x25

Wide Grip Press-down    

2x100x15
2x100x12

EZ Bar Overhead Extension    
4x110x10

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.2 MPH on Level 3.5 Incline 



Notes:

254.2 lbs upon waking


----------



## PZT

12/29/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
16 oz coffee 
30 ml creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g cooked green beans 

10 g collagen peptides 
30 g Gatorade Powder 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g broccoli 
2 packets soy sauce 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g cooked baby lima beans

30 g protein chips

2.5 oz shrimp scampi

5 whole eggs
25 g red onion
50 g hell pepper
25 g spicy ketchup

30 g protein chips

2.25 oz beef jerky 

150 g apple


Calories: 2505
Macros: 277/116/97



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 7 - Pull Pump


Dual Single Handle Seated Cable Row    

30x12
40x12
50x12
60x12
2x50x12

*amazing feel.

Wide Neutral MAG Grip Pulldown    

100x10
110x10
120x10
130x10
2x120x10

Short Rope Face Pulls

4x70x8

Rope Straight Arm Pulldown    

4x55x8

Cross Body Hammer Curls

4x25x12

Preacher Curl Machine

4x50x8

Standing Cable Crunch

100x26
100x19
100x16
100x14

Treadmill

21 minutes @ 3.2 MPH on Level 4.0 Incline 

*cardio is picking up.



Notes:

253.2 lbs upon waking


----------



## PZT

12/30/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey
16 oz coffee 
30 ml creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
50 g cooked brussel sprouts 
50 g cooked green beans

10 g collagen peptides 
30 g Gatorade Powder 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked baby lima beans

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
25 g cooked green beans 
75 g cooked brussel sprouts 
25 g teriyaki sauce 

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
270 g salad
2 tbsp thousand island dressing 

30 g protein chips
1.5 rice cakes

30 g protein chips
2 oz flaming hot Cheetos

3 rice cakes
35 g dry cream of wheat 
1/2 tbsp honey

50 g captain crunch
50 g Cinnamon Toast Crunch
300 ml whole milk


Calories: 3740
Macros: 286/378/117



Workout:

“Powalifta Shit”


Squats

135x5
225x3
315x2
345x1
365x1
(Paused)
385x3
(No Pause)
345x6
2x315x6


**powerlifter buddy in town but this was still on lunch break so no time for anything else. 



Notes:

253.2 lbs upon waking


----------



## PZT

12/31/2021 


Eating:


50 g whey

100 g biscuits
225 g sausage & gravy 

50 g whey

2.25 oz beef jerky

30 g protein chips

50 g biscuit
100 g sausage & gravy

48 oz Budweiser 

30 g protein chips

5 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g white potato
25 g shredded cheese
25 g ranch dressing 
25 g bacon bits 


Calories: 3220
Macros: 227/236/94



Notes:

 255.6 lbs upon waking 

Omgawd, mowing after yesterday’s squats fkin sucked. Then had to build the kids trampoline from Christmas.


----------



## PZT

1/1/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

5 oz cooked tilapia 
50 g sweet potato fries 
75 g cooked brussel sprouts 
25 g ketchup

50 g whey

1 Rx Bar

3 dinner rolls
24 oz Budweiser 
Side Caesar Salad
20 fried pickles
8 oz sirloin steak

Pecan swirl
Nutty Buddy

Ding Dong
1/2 c milk


Calories: 3050
Macros: 225/265/109



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 8 - Push Pump


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press    

20x8
40x8
60x8
80x8
100x8
120x8
3x110x8

Super Set: 
Cable Fly / Lying Machine Press    

4x50x8 / 4x160x8

Super Set: 
Chest Supported Rear Delt DB Raise / Short Rope Face Pull

4x10x20 / 4x50x15

Reverse Grip Cross Body Extensions 

20x20
25x20
30x15
35x12

EZ Bar Over Head Cable Extensions    

110x17
110x16
110x14
110x11

Treadmill

21 minutes @ 3.2 MPH on Level 4.0 Incline 



Notes:

254.0 lbs upon waking


----------



## PZT

1/2/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

8 oz coffee
1 packet sugar
1 Half & Half
Colorado Omelette 
French Toast
House salad w/ ranch

Venti White Mocha Frappuccino 

9 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g bbq sauce 

60 g protein chips

7 Oreos
15 blackberries 

Nutty Buddy


Calories: 4030
Macros: 251/322/195



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 8 - Pull Main


Barbell Row     

75x8
95x8
125x8
135x8
4x155x8

Dumbbell Row    

50x6
65x6
80x6
85x6
90x6

Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown    

100x10
120x10
130x10
140x10
130x10
120x10

Chest Supported Row    Machine

100x8
120x8
130x8
3x120x8

Hanging Leg Raise    

2xBWx15
BWx12
2xBWx10
BWx8

EZ Bar Cable Curl    

75x8
80x8
85x8
90x8

Dumbbell Curl    

25x8
30x8
25x8
20x12


Notes:

Fat Boy Shit


----------



## PZT

1/3/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
24 oz coffee
45 ml creamer

8 oz raw 98/2 ground turkey 
50 g cooked brussel sprouts 
50 g cooked green beans 

10 g collagen peptides 
30 g Gatorade Powder 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked brussel sprouts 
50 g cooked green beans 

8 oz raw 98/2 ground turkey 
50 g cooked brussel sprouts 
50 g cooked green beans
1 rice cake

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked broccoli 
50 g cooked cauliflower 
25 g shredded cheese 
25 g ranch dressing 
25 g bacon bits 

30 g protein chips

12 g truffle

16 Oreos 
1 c whole milk


Calories: 2930
Macros: 293/231/98



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 8 - Leg Main


Seated Leg Curl    

55x12
70x12
85x12
(Drop Set)
100x15 / 70x12 / 40x15

Barbell Squats

45x8
135x8
225x8
315x8
365x1
405x1
455x1
475x1
405x2
315x6

*really surprised myself. 

Leg Press

180x8
360x8
(Drop Set)
540x10 / 360x8 / 180x8 / 90x10

*good pump.

Below Knee Rack Pull

135x8
3x225x8

*these absolutely killed my hamstrings. 

Super Set: Smith Machine Calf Raise / Tibia Raise

2x60x25 / 2xBWx25
2x50x25 / 2xBWx25

Treadmill

21 minutes @ 3.2 MPH on Level 4.5 Incline 


**way heavier of a leg day than I have been doing.



Notes:

252.8 lbs. upon waking 

*ties lowest weight so far this go. Would like to see 250 before Friday if possible.


----------



## PZT

1/4/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked green beans 
50 g cooked brussel sprouts 

10 g collagen peptides 
30 g Gatorade Powder 

1 c coffee
15 ml sugar free creamer
1 rice cake

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked green beans 
50 g cooked brussel sprouts 

1 c coffee
30 ml creamer
1 rice cake

8 oz cooked 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked broccoli 
50 g cooked cauliflower 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g spinach
50 g thousand island dressing
25 g shredded cheese 

48 oz Budweiser 

30 g protein chips 


Calories: 2665
Macros: 256/143/71



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 8 - Push Main


Lying Flat Machine Press

120x8
140x8
160x8
3x180x8

Incline Machine Press

115x8
135x8
3x150x8

Seated Chest Press

130x8
2x160x10 
(Drop Set)
160x10 / 130x10 / 100x10

Cable Flies    

2x50x10 
50x10 + 10 Partials 

Dumbbell Side Laterals

15x8
25x8
3x35x8

Dumbbell Bent Over Rear Delt Raises

20x15
25x15
2x20x15

Long Rope Press-downs

40x12
3x45x12

EZ Bar Overhead Extension    
4x110x10 + 15-Count Loaded Stretch

*above normal Tricep pump today.

Treadmill

22 minutes @ 3.2 MPH on Level 5 Incline 


**really was smart with shoulder and didn’t go crazy. Want to get back to bench pressing soon.



Notes:

252.8 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

1/4/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked green beans 
50 g cooked brussel sprouts 

10 g collagen peptides 
30 g Gatorade Powder 

1 c coffee
15 ml sugar free creamer
1 rice cake

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked green beans 
50 g cooked brussel sprouts 

1 c coffee
30 ml creamer
1 rice cake

8 oz cooked 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked broccoli 
50 g cooked cauliflower 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g spinach
50 g thousand island dressing
25 g shredded cheese 

48 oz Budweiser 

30 g protein chips 


Calories: 2665
Macros: 256/143/71



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 8 - Push Main


Lying Flat Machine Press

120x8
140x8
160x8
3x180x8

Incline Machine Press

115x8
135x8
3x150x8

Seated Chest Press

130x8
2x160x10 
(Drop Set)
160x10 / 130x10 / 100x10

Cable Flies    

2x50x10 
50x10 + 10 Partials 

Dumbbell Side Laterals

15x8
25x8
3x35x8

Dumbbell Bent Over Rear Delt Raises

20x15
25x15
2x20x15

Long Rope Press-downs

40x12
3x45x12

EZ Bar Overhead Extension    
4x110x10 + 15-Count Loaded Stretch

*above normal Tricep pump today.

Treadmill

22 minutes @ 3.2 MPH on Level 5 Incline 


**really was smart with shoulder and didn’t go crazy. Want to get back to bench pressing soon.



Notes:

252.8 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

1/5/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1 c coffee
15 ml creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
25 g cooked green beans 
75 g cooked brussel sprouts 

1 c coffee
15 ml creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked brussel sprouts 
100 g green apple

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked brussel sprouts 

1 rice cake

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g romaine
25 g grape tomatoes 
25 g pico 
25 g bacon bits
25 g shredded cheese
25 g ranch dressing 

96 oz Budweiser 

30 g protein chips 


Calories: 3515
Macros: 261/213/74



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 8 - Pull Pump


Wide Neutral MAG Grip Pulldown    

100x10
3x120x10
130x10
140x10

Rope Straight Arm Pulldown    

4x60x10

Close Neutral MAG Grip Seated Cable Row

100x8
120x8
140x8
160x8
180x8
150x8

Wide Pronated Grip Pulldown    

100x10
3x120x10

Supinated Dumbbell Curls

4x20x15

Reverse Grip EZ Bar Cable Curls

4x50x15

Dumbbell Shrugs

2x50x20



Notes:

Forgot to weigh in upon waking.


----------



## DEADlifter




----------



## PZT

My dad probably fked all three of em


----------



## PZT

1/6/2022


Eating:


30 g collagen peptides 
2 c coffee
30 ml creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
50 g cooked broccoli 
50 g cooked green beans 

30 g Gatorade powder

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked broccoli 
50 g cooked green beans 

100 g green apple

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked broccoli 
50 g cooked green beans 
2 tbsp ranch dressing 

50 g whey
250 ml reduced fat milk 

30 g protein chips

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
50 g spinach
25 g shredded cheese
25 g grape tomatoes 
25 g salsa
25 g ranch dressing 

30 g protein chips

2 pop tarts
2 c reduced fat milk


Calories: 3160
Macros: 313/190/127



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 7 - Leg Pump


Seated Hamstring Curl as Warm Up

55x15
70x15
85x15

Squats

45x12
135x10
225x8
315x8
405x2
365x5
325x5

Super Set:
Leg Press / Walking Lunges 

3x180x10 / 3xBWx10 

*this superset is always horrible.

Seated Calf Raise

2x55x15 + 10-Second Loaded Stretch 
4x50x15 + 10-Second Loaded Stretch

Treadmill

20 minutes @ 3.2 MPH on Level 5.5 Incline



Notes:

253.2 lbs. upon waking

*need get my shit together.


----------



## PZT

1/7/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
30 ml creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked green beans 
100 g banana 

6 oz tuna
270 g veggie salad
40 g fat free ranch
250 g broccoli cheddar soup
4 club crackers
1/2 oz croutons 
100 g green apple 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked broccoli 

Venti white mocha Cappuccino 
Turkey bacon cheddar & egg white sandwich

12 oz orange chicken
9 oz fried rice
Fortune cookie 

2 pop tarts
2 c reduced fat milk


Calories: 4735
Macros: 298/529/162



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week  9 - Push Pump


Flat Barbell Press

45x25
95x20
135x15
185x10
225x1

*u read that right

Super Set: 
Slight Incline Dumbbell Press / Cable Fly    

95x8 / 45x10
90x8 / 45x10
85x12 / 45x12
80x15 / 45x15

Super Set:
Dumbbell Side Lateral Raises / Banded Face Pulls    
3x50 / 1x20
3x5x30 / 3x1x20

Single Arm Pronated Press-down    

20x20
25x20
35x20
45x18

Long Rope Cable Kick Back 

40x10
30x10
25x15
20x15

*this exercise is tough.


**felt full asf. 


Notes:

253.0 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

1/8/2022


Eating:


7 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g spinach
50 g ranch dressing 
30 g protein chips

7 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g bbq sauce

1 oz Takis Tortilla Chips

50 g iceberg lettuce
25 g spinach
25 g thousand island 
25 g ranch 
25 g shredded cheese 
25 g black olive 
100 g penne pasta 
24 oz Dr Pepper
2 slices meat lovers pizza 
1 slice supreme pizza 
1 piece calizone 
1 piece cinnamon streusel pizza
1 slice apple dessert pizza 

30 g Protein chips 

30 g protein chips
500 ml sweet tea

2 slice multigrain bread 
25 g peanut butter 
25 g strawberry jam 


Calories: 3900
Macros: 228/391/153



Notes:

254.0 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

1/9/2022


Eating:


7 oz cooked chicken breast 
1 c cooked rice & pasta blend in Creamy Chicken Flavored Sauce
12 g truffle

7 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g ranch dressing 
50 g spinach
25 g grape tomatoes 
25 g shredded cheese

Steak & Pepper Jack Cheese on Multigrain Bread 

2 Oatmeal Raisin Cookie
2 White Macadamia Nut
2 Chocolate chip cookies

30 g protein chips 
350 ml sweet tea

2 rice cakes
100 g banana

2 slices multigrain bread 
25 g almond butter
25 g strawberry jam 
1 c whole milk


Calories: 4075
Macros: 209/468/154



Notes:

252.8 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

1/10/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
8 oz coffee 
15 ml creamer 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked brussel sprouts 
50 g cooked sweet peas 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked brussel sprouts 
50 g cooked sweet pea 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked brussel sprouts 
50 g cooked sweet peas

20 oz Gatorade 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
1.5 c chili
25 g shredded cheese 
15 saltine crackers 


Calories: 2565
Macros: 247/135/109



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week  9 - Pull Main


Conventional Deadlift    

165x8
255x8
345x8
405x8
495x4

Dumbbell Row    

4x75x10

Wide Grip Pulldown    

2x120x10
3x110x10

Dual Single Handles Seated Cable Row

4x50x10

Hanging Leg Raise    

BWx15
2xBWx12
BWx10

Short Rope Hammer Cable Curl

3x50x10

EZ Bar Cable Curl

3x50x10



Notes:

255 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

1/11/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
8 oz coffee 
15 ml creamer 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked brussel sprouts
50 g cooked sweet peas

Spicy tuna roll
Spicy California roll
Crunch Spicy California roll

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked brussel sprouts 
50 g cooked sweet peas

Bacon Ultimate Cheese Burger
Large Curly Fries

Granola bar
1 c whole milk


Calories: 3220
Macros: 228/244/140



Notes:

251.4 lbs. upon waking

*new low.


----------



## PZT

1/12/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
16 oz coffee 
30 ml creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g cooked green beans 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked green beans 

15 oz triple shot Colombian coffee

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked brussel sprouts 
50 g cooked sweet peas
100 g green apple

4 rice cakes

6 oz cooked 93/7 ground beef
25 g romaine
25 g spinach
50 g shredded cheese
50 g pico 
2 takis taco shells
1 carb counter wrap
25 g salsa

Lemon bite


Calories: 2560
Macros: 245/176/95



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 9 - Push Main


Super Set: 
Lying Flat Machine Press / Pec Deck

180x8 / 50x15
180x8 / 60x15
180x8 / 70x15

Super Set: 
Slight Incline Dumbbell Press / Slight Incline Hex Press    

85x8 / 30x8
90x8 / 30x8
95x8 / 30x8

Super Set:
Dumbbell Side Laterals /Dumbbell Rear Delts    

4x15x20 / 4x15x20

Super Set: 
EZ Bar Press-Downs / EZ Bar Overhead Extension    
100x20 / 100x20
100x15 / 100x15
100x10 / 100x8
100x10 / 100x10



Notes:

251.2 lbs. upon waking

*second day in a row with a new low


----------



## PZT

1/13/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
16 oz coffee 
30 ml creamer

6 oz tuna
100 g cooked broccoli 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked green beans 
100 g green apple

6 oz tuna
100 g cooked broccoli 

4 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
3 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese
2 takis taco shells
50 g pico de Gallo
1 nutrigrain bar

50 g whey
50 g cream of wheat
100 g banana
25 g almond butter
10 g honey

1 nutrigrain bar 
1 c whole milk


Calories: 2555
Macros: 276/200/75



Notes:

 249.4 lbs. upon waking

Another low and broke 250 for first time in months


----------



## PZT

1/14/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
16 oz coffee
30 ml creamer

6 oz cooked chicken breast
80 g cooked green beans
100 g orange

15 oz triple shot Columbian coffe

6 oz cooked chicken breast
80 g cooked green beans
125 g banana

6 oz cooked chicken breast
80 g cooked green beans
125 g banana

10 g collagen peptides
30 g Gatorade Powder

50 g whey

12.5 oz boudin

80 g takis tortilla chips

2 nutrigrain bar
1.5 c whole milk


Calories: 3090
Macros: 278/300/83



Workout:

Creeping Death v2.0: Week 9 - Pull Pump


Supinated MAG Grip Pulldown as Warm Up

70x20
90x15

Super Set:
Supinated MAG Grip Pulldown / Straight Bar Straight Arm Pulldown   

4x110x10 / 4x45x10

Super Set:
Plate Loaded Supported Row / Dumbbell Shrug   

4x80x8 / 4x30x20

Super Set:
Reverse EZ Bar Cable Curl / Dumbbel Curl   

4x50x15 / 4x10x15

Super Set:
Hanging Leg Raise / Cable Crunch   

4xBWx15 / 4x70x20



Notes:

249.4 lbs. upon waking for second day in a row.


----------



## CJ

I read that as 12.5 ounces of bourbon. I was like damn, hell of a pre-workout. 🤣


----------



## PZT

1/15/2022


Eating:


4 whole eggs
4 egg whites
25 g shredded cheese 
130 g orange

60 g protein chips

6 oz cooked chicken breast
50 g honey bbq sauce

5 slices meat lovers pizza

1 pint Ben & Jerry’s ice cream

1 nutrigrain bar
1/2 c whole milk


Calories: 4215
Macros: 234/326/230



Notes:

249.8 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

1/16/2022


Eating:


6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50  honey bbq sauce 

3 slices meat lovers pizza 

60 g protein chips

425 g chili
25 g shredded cheese 
15 saltine crackers 
2 spring rolls 

1 pint cookie dough ice cream

1 nutrigrain bar


Calories: 3575
Macros: 183/321/180



Workout:

Legs


Lying Hamstring Curls 

3x40x15

Squats

45x10
135x6
225x6
315x6
405x2
455x2
495x1

Super Set:
Leg Press / Walking Lunges

90x50 / BWx10
180x30 / BWx10
270x20 / BWx8
360x15 / BWx8

Leg Extensions

100x15
100x12
100x10

Single Leg Calf Raise

BWx15
BWx12
BWx10



Notes:

251.2 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

1/17/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked Brussel sprouts 
50 g cooked green beans 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked Brussel sprouts 
50 g cooked green beans 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked Brussel sprouts 
50 g cooked green beans

50 g whey

6 whole eggs
2 waffles
25 ml syrup

1 nutrigrain bar 
4 powdered mini donuts
2 c whole milk


Calories: 2395
Macros: 265/156/79



Notes:

Forgot to weigh in, had sweats on the shitter. Thought I had the HoeVid


----------



## PZT

1/18/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked green beans 
50 g cooked Brussel sprouts 

15 oz high protein coffee

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked green beans 
50 g cooked Brussel sprouts 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
25 g cooked green beans 
75 g cooked broccoli florets 

10 g collagen peptides 
30 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey

5 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese
2 carb counter tortilla

5 powdered donuts 
1.5 c whole milk


Calories: 2690
Macros: 272/164/108



Workout:

Push Day


Peck Deck 

50x20
60x20
70x15
80x15
100x15
(Drop Set)
120x10 / 80x6 / 60x8

Dumbbell Incline Press

50x8
60x8
70x8
80x8

*so fkin weak. Shoulder must be seriously fked.

Cable Flies

50x20
60x12
55x15

Super Set:
Seated Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise /
Seated Dumbbell Side Lateral

5x30 / 5x30
10x25 / 10x25
15x20 / 15x20

Super Set:
Reverse Grip EZ Bar Press-down / Pronated EZ Bar Press-down 

50x20 / 50x20
55x20 / 55x20
60x20 / 60x20



Notes:

249.2 lbs. upon waking For a slightly new low


----------



## DEADlifter

How long has the shoulder been acting up?


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> How long has the shoulder been acting up?


First time was in summer of 2020 and I has gotten worse ever since. Got worse after I start pushing the dumbbells.


----------



## Trendkill

225 bench and only 80lb dumbbells.  Maybe some nerve damage going on or are you shutting it down just from the pain?


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> 225 bench and only 80lb dumbbells.  Maybe some nerve damage going on or are you shutting it down just from the pain?


yeah painful enough that I feel like if I push through something is going to snap. Most of the day I feel like I need to pop it like you'd wanna pop your knuckles.


----------



## PZT

Its very depressing. Especially cause Im training with my woman now.


----------



## PZT

1/19/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
100 g cooked broccoli florets
125 g orange

30 g protein chips

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
100 g cooked broccoli florets
125 g orange

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
100 g cooked sweat peas

2 c chili
25 g shredded cheese
15 crackers

50 g whey
250 ml whole milk

3 powdered donuts
1 c whole milk


Calories: 2890
Macros: 259/197/117



Notes:

249.4 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

1/20/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
3 c coffee 
3 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g orange 

2.25 oz beef jerky 
15 oz high protein coffee drink

6 oz tuna
125 g orange 

6 oz tuna
125 g orange

50 g whey

2 c chili
50 g shredded cheese 
15 crackers

50 g granola
100 ml whole milk

25 g almond butter 
25 g strawberry jam
1 rice cake


Calories: 2910
Macros: 285/227/100



Notes:

249.0 lbs. upon waking for a new low.


----------



## PZT

1/21/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 c creamer
2 crispitos

6 oz tuna

15 oz high protein coffee drink 

6 oz tuna
7 rice cakes

6 oz tuna 
7 rice cakes

2 oz takis

1 avocado crab roll
1 crunch spicy tuna roll
1 spicy crunchy shrimp tempura roll


Calories: 3195
Macros: 232/413/71



Notes:

249.8 lbs. upon waking 

*going to my sons first wrestling tournament today and won’t track. Super excited.


----------



## PZT

1/22/2022


Eating:


-no tracking due to kids sports-



Calories: 
Macros: 



Notes:

250.4 lbs. upon waking.

Son got 3rd in his first tournament & step daughter one her first game of the season.


----------



## PZT

1/23/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

50 g whey

Spicy McChicken 

25 g cheez-it’s 

6 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 

5 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese
2 carb count tortillas
25 g diablo salsa 

50 g whey
250 ml whole milk 
3 rice cakes
30 g peanut butter 
30 g strawberry jam 


Calories: 2880
Macros: 244/179/132



Workout:

Pull Day


Deadlifts

89x5
179x5
269x5
359x5
449x3

*weren’t feeling as good as last pull day. 

Dual Dumbbell Rows

40x8
50x8
60x8
70x8
80x6
65x9

Wide Supinated Pulldown

100x8
110x8

*wasn’t feeling it, so moved on.

Single Arm Pulldown

50x8
60x8
(Drop Set)
70x8 / 40x10

3-count Contraction Dumbbell Shrug

50x15
60x10
55x10

Dante Row

2x30x12
(Rest Pause)
40x13-6-4

Wide Grip Cable Curl 21s

1x75
1x80
1x85

Supinated Dumbbell Curl

20x12
25x10
20x11
20x10

Hammer Dumbbell Curl

30x8
25x8
20x10

Standing Cable Crunch

75x25
75x22
75x18



Notes:

250.0 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

1/24/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
80 g cooked broccoli florets 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
80 g cooked broccoli florets 
10 oz nitro cold brew 

20 g collagen peptides 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
80 g cooked broccoli florets 

5 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese
1 oz takis

50 g whey
3 rice cakes
30 g almond butter 
30 g strawberry jam 
200 ml whole milk

50 g granola
50 g Trix
200 ml whole milk


Calories: 2920
Macros: 299/217/94



Notes:

248.4 lbs. upon waking for a new low.


----------



## PZT

1/25/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked sweet peas 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked sweet peas
100 g banana

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
10 g collagen peptides 
100 g cooked sweet peas
125 g orange 

5 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
2 oz takis

50 g whey
25 g almond butter 
50 g cream of wheat 


Calories: 2625
Macros: 245/166/108



Notes:

247.4 lbs. upon waking for another low.


----------



## PZT

1/26/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked lima beans

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked lima beans
2 rice cakes 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked lima beans
2 rice cakes

10 g collagen peptides 

50 g whey
1 rice cake
25 g strawberry jam 
25 g peanut butter 

5 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
2 oz takis


Calories: 2825
Macros: 257/198/106


Notes:

247.0 lbs. upon waking another low and almost on par for a pound a week lost.


----------



## PZT

1/27/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
1/2 oz almonds

4 oz beef jerky 
15 oz high protein coffee drink 

10 g collagen peptides 
1 crispito

2 crispitos

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 

4 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
25 g almond butter 
200 ml whole milk

25 g trix cereal
50 ml whole milk


Calories: 2765
Macros: 287/173/102



Notes:

247.8 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

1/28/2022


Eating:


30 g collagen peptides 
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 
35 almonds

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 

1/2 lbs. burger on brioche bun
Gouda cheese, avocado, bacon & mayonnaise 
French fries

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 

Philly Cheese Steak
Tarot tots

36 oz Budweiser 
1 shot Jameson 
1 Hager bomb
3/4 Jack & Coke


Calories: 3845
Macros: 223/266/160



Workout:

Push Day


Lying Machine Chest Press:

100x9
120x9
140x9
160x9
180x9
200x9
220x9
240x9
210x10

High Incline Dumbbell Press:

50x15
55x15
60x12
70x9
80x6

*shoulder still fkkkkked. 

Narrow Grip Seated Machine Press

100x12
130x12
160x12
190x10
205x7
175x10

Pec Dec

90x13
90x12

Wide Grip Push-downs

100x10
110x10
120x10
130x10
140x10
150x7

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise

20x20
25x20
30x15
35x9
15x21

Seated Dumbbell Side Lateral

5x20
10x20
15x20
20x20
25x20

Reverse Grip Crossbody Press-down

20x12
25x12
30x12
35x12
25x16

Dumbbell Kickbacks

2x10x20

Straight Bar Cable Upright Row

50x12
65x12
80x12
55x15



Notes:

247.2 lbs. upon waking 

Got a Friday night weight on the scale I used for a year and was at 249.4. Last I did that weigh in I was 264.0. Started at 258.4 on the morning weigh ins. So down 11-15 pounds in 9 weeks.


----------



## PZT

1/29/2022


Eating:


8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
175 g boneless Buffalo wings
100 g cooked white rice 

2 chicken quesadilla 

11.5 oz boudin

50 g whey

1 Belgian waffle 
25 g peanut butter
25 g strawberry jam 
250 ml whole milk 

Oatmeal cream pie
1/2 c whole milk


Calories: 3565
Macros: 216/315/155



Notes:

247.6 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

1/30/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
25 g bbq sauce 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 

50 g whey

1 oatmeal cream pie 

5 whole eggs
1 oz takis
25 g shredded cheese 

200 g chili

1 honey bun


Calories: 2083
Macros: 203/110/91



Notes:

250.0 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

1/31/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked green beans 
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked green beans 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked green beans

150 g pork roast 
150 g red potato
50 g baby carrots

5 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
1 oz takis

50 g whey
150 ml whole milk 

1 oatmeal cream pie
1 honey bun
1 c whole milk


Calories: 3075
Macros: 286/165/134



Notes:

248.0 lbs. upon waking


----------



## Trendkill

How do you only eat 1 oz of Takis?  I’m all in or all out with those.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> How do you only eat 1 oz of Takis?  I’m all in or all out with those.


They have the mini bags now. Life saver!


----------



## PZT

2/1/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
80 g cooked broccoli florets 
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
80 g cooked broccoli florets 

6 oz cooked chicken breast
80 g cooked broccoli florets 

6 oz raw ground turkey 
25 g miracle whip
2 slices whole wheat bread 
20 oz Dr Pepper 

50 g whey

1 oat meal cream pie
1/2 c whole milk


Calories: 2245
Macros: 243/178/59



Notes:

247.0 lbs. upon waking tying last weeks low.


----------



## Yano

In the timeless words of the great American philosopher Ronnie Coleman ,, YEAH BUDDY !!!


----------



## PZT

2/2/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

Bacon, Egg and Cheese Biscuit

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
85 g cooked lima beans 
1 rice cake

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
85 g cooked lima beans 
2 rice cakes

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
85 g cooked lima beans 
2 rice cakes 

1 Belgian waffle

2 grilled cheese sandwiches 

50 g whey
200 ml whole milk 

1 Belgian waffle 


Calories: 3287
Macros: 264/304/108



Workout: 

Leg Day


Squats: 

45x13
135x11
225x8
315x8
405x3
315x6
225x11
135x14

Deadlifts: 

135x7
225x6
315x2

*these felt horrible so stopped.

Leg Extension: 

100x12
110x12
120x12
(Rest Pause)
140x9-4

Leg Press: 

180x12
270x12
360x10
90x30

Seated Calf Raise: 

90x17
135x8
90x18



Notes:

245.4 lbs. upon waking for a huge new low. It showed in the gym too. Looked very small and flat. Big part in irregular workouts. There was a 4 gap break before this day.


----------



## PZT

2/3/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 crispitos

6 oz tuna
1.5 tbsp miracle whip

10 g collagen peptides 

6 oz tuna 
2 tbsp miracle whip

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
2 slices multigrain bread 
1 slice cheddar cheese
25 g miracle whip

25 cheez-itz

50 g whey
1 Belgian waffle
300 ml whole milk
25 g peanut butter 
25 g strawberry jam 

1 oz takis


Calories: 2790
Macros: 259/202/110



Workout:

Pull Day 


Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:

25x12
35x12
55x12
70x12
80x12
(Muscle Round)
100x4-4-4-4-4-5

Chest Supported High Cable Supinated MAG Grip Pulldown:

50x12
60x12
75x12
95x12
120x12
150x12
(Rest Pause)
175x15-7

Chest Supported Neutral Grip Machine Row:

50x12
70x12
90x12
110x15
120x10

Wide Grip Cable Preacher Curl:

50x12
65x12
85x12
70x16


*much better workout.



Notes:

247.2 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

2/4/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
6 donut holes

180 g cooked pork tenderloin 
140 g cooked mashed potatoes

1 glazed donut 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g honey bbq sauce 

48 oz Budweiser 

10 oz boudin 


Calories: 3045
Macros: 168/280/79



Notes:

250.4 lbs. upon waking.

Horrible day.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> 2/4/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 50 g whey
> 6 donut holes
> 
> 180 g cooked pork tenderloin
> 140 g cooked mashed potatoes
> 
> 1 glazed donut
> 
> 6 oz cooked chicken breast
> 50 g honey bbq sauce
> 
> 48 oz Budweiser
> 
> 10 oz boudin
> 
> 
> Calories: 3045
> Macros: 168/280/79
> 
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> 250.4 lbs. upon waking.
> 
> Horrible day.


Sorry the day sucks for ya man , next one aint far off though  thats always a good thing.


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Sorry the day sucks for ya man , next one aint far off though  thats always a good thing.


Thanks for the kind words Yano


----------



## PZT

2/5/2022


Eating:


-no tracking, prepping for sons birthday soon and dinner with in laws.-



Calories: 
Macros: 



Notes:

249.0 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> 2/5/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> -no tracking, prepping for sons birthday soon and dinner with in laws.-
> 
> 
> 
> Calories:
> Macros:
> 
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> 249.0 lbs. upon waking.


Dinner with in laws can be a workout in and of itself.


----------



## TODAY

PZT said:


> 1 oat meal cream pie


Are you a Little Debbie kind of guy?


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> Are you a Little Debbie kind of guy?


Fo sho homie


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Dinner with in laws can be a workout in and of itself.


No lie there lol


----------



## PZT

2/6/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

50 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
2 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
25 g baby spinach 

25 g peanut butter 
25 g strawberry jam 
2 slices cinnamon bread 
1/2 c whole milk

4 whole eggs
175 g sausage gravy
6 oz raw flat iron steak
2 honey butter biscuits 

1 honey butter biscuit
25 g strawberry jam 

1 honey butter biscuit
25 g strawberry jam 
25 g peanut butter 

Large cookie dough blast ice cream

Trix cereal bar
1/2 c whole milk


Calories: 4705
Macros: 244/414/225



Workout:

Push Day


Lying Chest Press Machine

100x12
120x12
140x12
160x12
180x12
200x10
(Rest Pause)
200x9-5

Neutral Grip Seated Chest Press

100x12
130x12
160x12
190x10
(Rest Pause)
190x10-4

Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral

15x12
20x12
25x12
30x12
35x10
20x20

Cable High Pull

55x12
65x12
(Muscle Round)
65x4-4-4-4-4-8

Dumbbell Skull Crusher 

20x13
25x12
30x12
35x10
25x12


*another good workout just need to get in more frequently. Shoulder is still fked though lol.


Notes:

248.8 lbs. upon waking.

Totally lost it on the food lol


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> *another good workout just need to get in more frequently. Shoulder is still fked though lol.


Does it feel any better on the neutral grip machine or same?


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Does it feel any better on the neutral grip machine or same?


Yea but still there. Just able to wor the target muscle alittle better than say with a fully Pronated grip. We have a football bar and I may try to do some bench with it. But my woman can’t use it so will have to try during a solo workout.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Yea but still there. Just able to wor the target muscle alittle better than say with a fully Pronated grip. We have a football bar and I may try to do some bench with it. But my woman can’t use it so will have to try during a solo workout.


I tried the football bar when I tweaked my shoulder thinking it would relieve the pain based on everything I was reading.  It didn't feel any better for me but it is worth a shot.  Have you tried reverse grip on anything yet?  I used to do those years ago when my shoulders were hurting and they worked great.  They can be a little sketchy with heavier weight until you get the groove down but I liked them.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> I tried the football bar when I tweaked my shoulder thinking it would relieve the pain based on everything I was reading.  It didn't feel any better for me but it is worth a shot.  Have you tried reverse grip on anything yet?  I used to do those years ago when my shoulders were hurting and they worked great.  They can be a little sketchy with heavier weight until you get the groove down but I liked them.


I do like reverse grip but haven’t tried it since the pain has gotten this bad. May try that first since she can actually work in with that bar.


----------



## PZT

2/7/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
3 c coffee 
3 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
85 g cooked green beans 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
85 g cooked green beans

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
85 g cooked green beans

50 g whey

2.5 oz cooked flat iron steak 
2.5 oz boudin
2 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 

50 g whey
325 ml whole Milk

Trix cereal bar
1/2 c whole milk


Calories: 2605
Macros: 274/118/106



Notes:

250.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

2/8/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked sweet peas 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked sweet peas 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked sweet peas 

8 oz boudin 
50 g whey

3 oz cooked flat iron steak
3 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 

40 g cheez-it’s 


Calories: 2540
Macros: 246/124/110



Notes:

247.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

2/9/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
80 g cooked Brussel sprouts

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
80 g cooked Brussel sprouts
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
80 g cooked Brussel sprouts

50 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
2 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 

2 Belgian waffles


Calories: 2550
Macros: 244/142/103



Notes:

247.0 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## quackattack

You taking the week off?


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> You taking the week off?


apparently but not on purpose lol. I cant remember the last time I had a 4 day training week.
My one goal this week was to get 2 workouts in before the weekend so that i could get in 1-2 on the weekend. That plan didn't work due to getting sickly the past few days. Was supposed to do legs last night and probably wont get a workout in today either. Maybe hit Friday through Sunday.

Luckily I have been trying Jordan Peters Completely Massive routine and it requires quite a bit of recovery.


----------



## PZT

2/10/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2.5 c coffee 
2.5 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
270 g veggie salad w/ ranch dressing
10 oz cream of potato with bacon soup

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat
25 g almond butter

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 

50 g marshmallow Mateys 
200 ml whole milk

4 mini chocolate donuts 
4 mini powdered donuts
1 slice lemon loaf 
1 c whole milk



Calories: 3900
Macros: 265/309/175



Notes:

246.4 lbs. upon waking.

Too much junk


----------



## PZT

2/11/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 

270 veggie salad w/ ranch dressing 
10 oz broccoli cheddar soup
6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
16 club crackers 

6 oz. 93/7 ground turkey 

75 g whey
250 ml whole milk 

5 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 
1 oz takis


Calories: 2675
Macros: 252/116/126



Notes:

249.0 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

2/12/2022


Eating:


-no tracking, ate Italian food I can’t calculate and had vehicle problems. Yay me! Also had some drinks and a late night meal from a breakfast dinner.



Calories: 
Macros: 



Notes:

246.8 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

2/13/2022


Eating:

-no tracking again. Too many things going on to worry about it on this day but did get in the gym-



Calories: 
Macros: 



Workout:

Pull Day


Dual Dumbbell Row:

20x12
40x12
55x12
70x12
(Muscle Round)
75x4-4-4-4-4-6


Wide MAG Grip Pulldown: 

100x12
120x12
130x12
(Muscle Round)
150x4-4-4-4-4-4

Chest Supported Single Arm Row: 

30x12
50x10
70x10
40x18

Straight Bar Straight Arm Pulldown: 

50x12
60x12
75x12
80x8
55x17

Single Arm Cable Curl: 

15x12
20x12
25x12
30x11
15x20



Notes:

247.0 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

2/14/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
85 g cooked green beans 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
85 g cooked green beans 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
85 g cooked green beans
7 rice cakes 

50 g whey

2 whole eggs
5 egg whites
25 g Shredded cheese 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat
25 g almond butter 

3 chocolate mini donuts
2 pecan swirls
1/2 c whole milk


Calories: 2965
Macros: 288/212/105



Workout:

Push Day A


Neutral Grip Seated Chest Press

70x15
85x15
100x10
130x8
160x17
190x12

Lying Chest Press

130x10
150x8
170x6
(Muscle Round)
190x4-4 / 160x4-4-4-7

Seated Dumbbell Front Raise

5x12
10x12
15x12
20x12
10x20

Cable Side Laterals

10x12
15x12
20x12
25x12
15x15

Cross Cable Extensions

10x12
15x12
20x12
25x12
15x20



Notes:

246.8 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

2/15/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

3 c coffee 
3 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
85 g cooked green beans 

Chef Salad

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
85 g cooked green beans 

20 g collagen peptides 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
2 hamburger buns
2 slices cheddar
50 g miracle whip

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter

3 powdered mini donuts 
1 pecan swirl
1 c whole milk


Calories: 3085
Macros: 266/210/132



Notes:

247.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Trendkill

Is life a little more under control?  Any improvement with the shoulder?


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Is life a little more under control?  Any improvement with the shoulder?


Having car problems and work still sucks but better than the previous 2 weeks. Thanks for asking trend


----------



## PZT

2/16/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
120 g cooked Brussel sprouts 

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
120 g cooked Brussel sprouts 
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/6 ground beef 
85 g cooked green beans 

7 rice cakes

10 g collagen peptides 

4 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
250 g chicken & vegetable rice bake
1 oz combos

3 whole eggs
3 egg whites
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 
25 g shredded cheese 

3 chocolate mini donuts 
1/2 c whole milk 


Calories: 3310
Macros: 257/259/133



Workout:

Legs A


Lying Hamstring Curl:

40x12
45x12
50x12
60x12
(Single Rest Pause)
70x9-4

Squat:

135x10
225x8
315x6
405x2
445x1
480x1
385x3

Leg Press:

180x15
360x14
540x13
270x22

Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift:

135x9
225x8
(Muscle Round)
315x4-4
225x4
135x4-4-4 

Seated Calf Raise:

90x12
135x10
90x15


*I was winded through this whole workout. 



Notes:

248.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Having car problems and work still sucks but better than the previous 2 weeks. Thanks for asking trend


That's an improvement.  I'll take car trouble over relationship trouble any day of the week.  I know that doesn't mean everything is better but if anything the car trouble can be a nice distraction from everything else going on.  Glad to see you got a few training sessions in the past few days too.  That always makes a huge difference.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> That's an improvement.  I'll take car trouble over relationship trouble any day of the week.  I know that doesn't mean everything is better but if anything the car trouble can be a nice distraction from everything else going on.  Glad to see you got a few training sessions in the past few days too.  That always makes a huge differenc



The woman actually brought up they I needed to get back in the gym more. She could tell I was going through some shit and If I am not pushing it in the gym I can get over whelmed very easily. I also had to tell her that she is still welcome to lift with me but it is important that I get in there, so have to treat her as if she's a training partner. They fit my schedule, not the other way around. 

Getting my rotation in order going into the summer. Based of Jordan Petters stuff but not too much different than before I was doing John Meadows. Lower volume but higher intensity. Need to only rid this out long enough to get back to a harder looking physique then back off again to a high volume lower intensity approach. Also going to push squats and deadlifts when i can, seeing as how I can not push pressingf hard.

Shoulder is feeling better now that I am strictly machines on pressing. Hopefully this will act as a rehab to get me back where I need to be. I really miss free weights


----------



## PZT

2/17/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

3 c coffee 
3 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
85 g cooked green beans 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
85 g cooked green beans 
15 oz 100% Columbia’s coffee 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
85 g cooked green beans 

1 oz combos 

4 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
1 bun
1 slice cheese
50 g miracle whip

50 g whey

5 whole eggs 
25 g shredded cheese 
125 g French fries
50 g spicy ketchup 

3 mini donuts
1 cereal bar
1 c whole milk


Calories: 3475
Macros: 273/238/151


Notes:

248.2 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

2/18/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
85 g cooked green beans 

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

Ultimate meat & cheese breakfast burrito

50 g whey

Triple Cheeseburger & Fries


Calories: 3775
Macros: 259/256/190



Notes:

250.6 lbs. upon waking. I’m a fat fuck. Busy day of work, taking car to dealership & step daughters basketball game


----------



## PZT

2/19/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
85 g cooked green beans 

1 oz combos

Foot long with bread turkey bread, pepper Jack cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, olives & mayo

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
85 g cooked green beans 

11.5 oz boudin

1 1/3 c Ben & Jerry’s ice cream

Whiskey & coke

3 mini donuts 
1/2 c whole milk 


Calories: 3930
Macros: 217/389/162


Workout:

Pull B


Single Arm Seated Cable Row

20x12
30x12
40x12
(Muscle Round)
50x4-4-4-4-4-6

Chest Supported Single Arm High Cable Row

20x8
35x10
55x10
(Rest Pause)
75x15-9

Chest Supported Row Machine

100x8
110x8
130x10
90x15

Wide Grip Cable Curl

50x12
60x10
65x8
80x13
55x16


*decent workout.



Notes:

249.8 lbs. upon waking. This week has been some of my worst eating in a while. Plan on blasting a bit soon, so hopefully that gets me going.


----------



## PZT

2/20/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

6 oz raw chicken tenderloin 
50 g honey bbq sauce 

3 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
3 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 

Foot Long Turkey Breast on White Bread & Pepper Jack Cheese with lettuce, tomatoes, black olives and mayonnaise 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
75 g cooked white rice 

1.5 chocolate chip cookies 

3 whole eggs
3 egg whites
25 g shredded cheese 
75 g cooked white rice 


Calories: 3065
Macros: 251/297/97



Workout:

Push B


Football Bar Flat Press:

45x10
95x10
135x10
185x10
225x8
205x12

*felt good to move some free weight but the unracks over 135 sucked.

Pronated Grip Chest Press Machine:

100x12
130x12
160x12
(Single Rest Pause)
190x16-7

Pec Deck:

40x20
50x20
60x33

Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise:

5x12
10x12
15x12
20x12
(Drop Set)
30x13 / 20x8 / 10x10

Wide Grip Press-down:

75x12
85x12
95x10
(Muscle Round)
100x4-4-4-4-4-7


*looked pretty full by of course body fat is higher than id like. Adding in goodies will be exciting.



Notes:

249.0 lbs. upon waking


----------



## Trendkill

Unracking, staying tight and keeping the groove is a major challenge with that bar.


----------



## PZT

2/21/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
75 g cooked white rice 

1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 

1 golden Oreo

6 oz tuna
75 g cooked white rice 
30 g miracle whip 

3 whole eggs
3 egg whites 
75 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese 

50 g whey
30 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 


Calories: 2450
Macros: 274/170/71




Notes:

248.6 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Unracking, staying tight and keeping the groove is a major challenge with that bar.


Was more so from the pain. Really needed a hand off.


----------



## PZT

2/22/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
75 g cooked white rice 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
75 g cooked white rice 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 

20 g collagen peptides 
15 g Gatorade Powder 

50 g whey
250 ml whole milk

5 whole eggs
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g shredded cheese 
25 g almond butter 

2 mini donuts
1/2 c whole milk


Calories: 2670
Macros: 273/177/94



Workout: 

Legs B


Dumbbell Stiff Leg Deadlift

20x12
40x12
60x12
(Muscle Round)
80x4-4-4-4-4-6

*a killer

Front Squat

135x8
225x8
315x5
275x7
225x8
135x11

*felt aight.

Adduction Machine

70x12
90x12
110x10
75x20

Wide Stance Leg Press

180x12
360x12
540x12
180x20

*been awhile since I did a wide stance and it shows lol.

Standing Calf Raise

90x12
(Muscle Round)
140x4-4-4-4-4-6


*I feel so skinny fat on leg days right now. 



Notes:

247.6 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

2/23/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
75 g cooked white rice 

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 
2 oz peanuts 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 
25 ml guacamole salsa 

3 whole eggs
3 egg whites
75 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese 

50 g whey
30 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g honey peanut butter 
25 g blueberries 

1 slice lemon loaf
1/2 c whole milk


Calories: 3045
Macros: 301/214/107



Notes:

246.8 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

2/24/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 
100 g cooked broccoli/cauliflower 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
75 g cooked white rice 
100 g cooked broccoli/cauliflower

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 
100 g cooked broccoli/cauliflower 

2 protein cookies

1 oz whiskey
50 g whey

3 oz whiskey 

75 g gold fish crackers

1 slice lemon loaf 
1/2 c whole milk



Calories: 2845
Macros: 243/202/92



Notes:

246.8 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## DEADlifter

PZT said:


> 1 oz whiskey
> 50 g whey



That's a man's protein shake


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> That's a man's protein shake





DEADlifter said:


> That's a man's protein shake


Imagine if it was mixed. Weird enough putting it on top lol


----------



## PZT

2/25/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
75 g cooked white rice 
2.5 oz takis wave chips

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice

Foot long Cold cut trio on jalapeño bread with pepper Jack cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, black olives & mayonnaise 

2 chocolate chip cookies 
3 oatmeal raisin cookies 

2 slices lemon loaf
2 pieces Hersey minis
1.5 c whole milk


Calories: 4005
Macros: 225/411/166



Notes:

247.0 lbs. upon waking.  Imma fat fk lol.


----------



## PZT

2/26/2022


Eating:


-no tracking due to a big birthday party at my house for my son-



Calories: 
Macros: 



Notes:

248.0 lbs. upon waking. Hopefully a better week ahead.


----------



## Trendkill

Happy birthday to PZT Jr!


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Happy birthday to PZT Jr!


Thanks


----------



## PZT

2/27/2022


Eating:


-another long day-


Calories: 
Macros: 



Notes:

247.8 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

2/28/2022


Eating:


50 g whey 

2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
75 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

5 egg whites
2 whole eggs
75 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 



Calories: 2655
Macros: 273/172/93



Workout:

Pull A


Dual Dumbbell Row

10x15
20x10
30x10
45x8
70x6
(Muscle Round)
80x4-4-4-4-4-7

Wide Grip MAG Pull-down

100x10
120x8
140x6
(Muscle Round)
160x4-4-4-4-4-4

Straight Bar Straight Arm Pull-down

50x8
70x6
80x10
55x20

Chest Supported Single Arm Row

30x8
50x6
70x9
40x16

Single Arm Cable Curl

15x10
20x8
25x6
30x13
20x15

Stair Master

1 minute on Level 1
9 minutes on Level 2

Treadmill

1 minute @ 3.0 MPH on Level 10.0 Incline
2 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on Level 10.0 Incline
2 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on Level 7.5 Incline
5 minutes @ 2.5 MPH on Level 5.0 Incline



Notes:

249.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

3/1/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g cooked white rice 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
75 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g cooked white rice 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
75 g cooked white rice 
25 g verde salsa 

2 whole eggs
5 egg whites
75 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter


Calories: 2535
Macros: 267/174/78



Notes:

246.8 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## quackattack

You put any seasoning on those ground turkey and rice meals?


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> You put any seasoning on those ground turkey and rice meals?


For sure. Usually lemon pepper but if for some reason I run out of a particular seasoning for a certain meat I will just leave bland in the car if it being paired with rice. As a result I will probably over due it with salt on that meal lol.


----------



## PZT

3/2/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g cooked white rice 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
75 g cooked white rice 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
75 g cooked white rice 

75 g whey

6 oz cooked tilapia 
75 g cooked white rice 
3 oz seasoned fries
25 g French fry dipping sauce

1 rice crispy treat


Calories: 2120
Macros: 260/145/54



Workout:

Push A


Neutral Grip Seated Chest Press

85x12
115x10
145x10
175x6
205x15
160x16

Lying Chest Press

120x10
140x8
160x6
(Muscle Round)
180x4-4-4-4-4-4

Seated Dumbbell Front Raise

5x12
15x10
25x14
15x18

Cable Side Laterals

10x12
20x10
30x14
20x19

Cross Cable Extensions

10x12
20x10
30x16
20x20

Stair Master 

20 minutes @ Level 2



Notes:

247.8 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

3/3/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g cooked white rice 

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
75 g cooked white rice 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
75 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 

6 oz cooked tilapia 
75 g cooked white rice 
50 g tartar sauce

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
35 g almond butter 
60 g blackberries 


Calories: 2550
Macros: 281/170/82



Notes:

246.0 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

3/4/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
75 g cooked white rice 
1 rice cake

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
75 g cooked white rice 
2 rice cakes

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g cooked white rice 
4 rice cakes

50 g whey

2 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
12 oz boudin

50 g whey
8 oz whole milk 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

1 rice crispy treat


Calories: 3245
Macros: 287/322/85



Workout:

Legs A


Lying leg Curl

40x12
45x10
50x8
60x6
(Rest Pause)
70x18-7

SSB Squat

151x7
241x5
331x8
421x1
291x7
201x16

Leg Press

180x12
360x10
540x14
270x22

Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift

135x8
225x6
(Muscle Round)
275x4-4-4 / 225x4-4-4

Seated Calf Raise

45x12
90x10
135x10
95x17

Stair Master 

20 minutes @ Level 2



Notes:

247.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

3/5/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
75 cooked white rice 

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
50 g honey bbq sauce 

50 g whey

25 tortilla chips
1/2 c hot salsa
Steak Chimichanga w/ Queso
1/2 c Mexican rice
1/4 c charro beans

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
25 g honey bbq sauce 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

1/3 beef quesadilla 

3 mini donuts 


Calories: 3631
Macros: 250/329/147



Workout:

Pull B


Single Arm Seated Cable Row

20x12
30x10
40x8
50x6 
(Muscle Round)
60x4-4-4-4-4-5

*switching this to straight sets.

Chest Supported Single Arm High Cable Row

40x10
55x8
70x6
(Rest Pause)
80x20-7

*this felt awesome!

Chest Supported Row Machine

90x8
110x6
130x15
90x19

*my shoulders being fked and some knots I have in my upper back make this a challenge to feel the area I am wanting to hit. 

Wide Grip Cable Curl

55x15
70x6
85x14
55x22

*not as much of as a pump as I’d like.

Stair Master 

20 minutes @ Level 2

*getting in the groove of this way faster than last year. 


**side note on work outs. I’ve been doing stuff after all this and before cardio. Like to say I did a lot of work on db shrugs, db rear Delts, some db upright rows and db curls. I do it in like a circuit drop set form, doesn’t take a lot of time and helps get in some work I don’t feel like tracking needed for. Also hitting like 2-3 core movements just cause. Today I also got some posing in honor of the Arnold Classic lol. Really can see I’m losing a lot of mass in my shelf from lack of incline and over head movements. 



Notes:

248.6 lbs. pre-shit, upon waking.

Not the best day eating but way better than like the last 20ish Saturday’s lol. This past week was pretty good as well and hitting 4 cardio sessions as well was a plus.
Even got in some time with kids & woman at park and basketball court after dinner tonight.


----------



## Yano

Right on man !!


----------



## PZT

3/6/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
75 g cooked white rice

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
75 g cooked white rice

2 slices thin crust pepperoni pizza
1 slice thick crust cheese pizza
4 oz cinnamon streusel Stromboli

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
50 g honey bbq sauce 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat
25 g almond butter


Calories: 2660
Macros: 221/236/89



Notes:

248.8 lbs.  upon waking


----------



## PZT

3/7/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
50 g cooked white rice 
125 g cooked cauliflower & broccoli 

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked white rice 
125 g cooked cauliflower & broccoli 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
50 g cooked white rice 
125 g cooked cauliflower & broccoli 

10 g collagen peptides 
2 rice cakes

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
50 g strawberries 

3 whole eggs
3 egg whites
25 g shredded cheese
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter


Calories: 2720
Macros: 249/198/100



Workout:

Push B


Football Bar Flat Press:

45x12
95x10
135x8
155x6
185x5
205x3
225x11
205x16

*the 205 back down set was actually not too painful. Lol. Wk assed mfker haha.

Pronated Grip Chest Press:

130x10
160x8
190x6
(Single Rest Pause)
205x15-5

*going straight sets here next workout. 

Pec Deck:

50x15
60x12
70x31

*would feel a lot better with healthy shoulders.

Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:

15x10
25x8
(Drop Set)
35x14 / 20x13 / 10x10

*need more work here.

Wide Grip Press-down:

70x10
80x8
90x6
(Muscle Round)
110x4-4-4-4-4-9

*muscle round on this fits real well for me. I just focus on squeezing out 4 reps at a time hard as possible and then try to just move it on the last round.

Stair Master 

20 minutes @ Level 3

*this was tough.



Notes:

250.6 lbs.  upon waking


----------



## Trendkill

Football bar will make anyone feel weak.  That bar is a bitch.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Football bar will make anyone feel weak.  That bar is a bitch.


Ehhh it’s more so the shoulder. But happy to be moving some kind of free weighg


----------



## PZT

3/8/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g cooked green beans 

2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g cooked green beans 
310 g chicken tortilla soup 

5 rice cakes 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
75 g cooked green beans 

3 croissants 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 
25 g French fry dipping sauce 

3 whole eggs
2 egg whites 
25 g shredded cheese 
75 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

1 slice lemon loaf
1/2 c whole milk 


Calories: 3355
Macros: 284/260/119



Notes:

250.6 lbs.  upon waking


----------



## PZT

3/9/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 

1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g cooked white rice 

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 

10 g collagen peptides 
7 rice cakes

4 oz cooked pork tenderloin 
50 g honey bbq sauce 
2 croissants 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter


Calories: 2650
Macros: 250/265/58



Workout:

Legs B


Lying Hamstring Curl

40x12
45x10
50x8
60x6
70x17
50x18

*felt good.

Front Squat

135x4
185x4
225x2
295x2

*had to use shittiest bar in gym. Slippery asf.

Back Squat

315x5
365x3
405x2
455x1
495x1

*tried to compensate here lol. 

Adduction Machine

85x10
105x8
125x12
75x20

*decent work.

Wide Stance Leg Press

180x8
360x8
550x15
280x25

*don’t really like this.

Smith Machine Calf Raise

90x10
140x14
90x16

*good pump from little work.


**missed stair master. Too busy talking.



Notes:

250.4 lbs.  upon waking


----------



## PZT

3/10/2022


Eating:


2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 

Foot long wheat bread turkey breast
Pepper Jack cheese
Lettuce tomatoes black olives
Mayonnaise 
3 cookies

12 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 

12 oz orange chicken
9 oz fried rice

1 Oreo cupcake 


Calories: 3860
Macros: 217/398/158



Notes:

248.4 lbs.  upon waking


----------



## PZT

3/11/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz tuna
75 g cooked white rice 

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 
7 rice cakes

1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
75 g cooked white rice 

10 g collagen peptides 

50 g whey

50 g whey
250 ml whole milk 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

1 cookies n cream cupcake
1/2 c whole milk


Calories: 2680
Macros: 279/264/54



Workout:

Pull A


Dual Dumbbell Row

15x12
25x10
35x10
45x10
55x8
65x8
75x6
85x11
65x19

Single Arm Pulldown

30x8
40x8
50x8
60x17
40x23

Chest Supported Single Arm Row

30x8
50x6
60x15
40x20

Straight Bar Straight Arm Pulldown

50x8
70x6
80x15
60x22

Single Arm Cable Curl

15x10
20x8
25x6
35x15
20x15



*been feeling a sinus infection coming on since Thursday so cut out cardio. Also cut out intensifiers but that is more due to not really feeling like I was evening getting the most out of my straight sets. Probably will do this across all workouts. Feeling pumped & full post workout, so that’s a good thing. Think I look decently good sized in gym even though I haven’t started blasting yet. Still fat though lol. 



Notes:

250.6 lbs.  upon waking


----------



## PZT

3/12/2022


Eating:


-got some extra sleep and ate a bunch of junk-


Calories: 
Macros: 


Notes:

249.8 lbs.  upon waking


----------



## PZT

3/13/2022


Eating:


-another lazy day-


Calories: 
Macros: 


Notes:

Did not weigh upon waking


----------



## PZT

3/14/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked white rice 
75 g cooked brussel sprouts 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g cooked white rice 
75 g cooked Brussel sprouts 

50 g whey
250 ml whole milk 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
50 g honey bbq sauce 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 


Calories: 2075
Macros: 254/147/51




Workout:

Push A


Neutral Grip Seated Chest Press

55x20
85x16
115x13
145x10
175x4
205x15
160x21

Lying Chest Press Machine

90x8
120x7
150x6
180x12
140x14

Standing Dumbbell Front Raise

10x15
15x12
20x6
30x17
15x22

Cable Side Laterals

10x8
15x8
20x8
25x6
35x14
20x23

Cross Cable Extensions

10x8
15x8
20x8

*little fker stole my cables lol. 

V Bar Press-down

50x15
70x15
90x12
60x22

Stair Master

20 minutes @ Level 3



Notes:

255.8 lbs. upon waking


----------



## Trendkill

What did you consume on this lazy day that brought your weight up 6lbs Lol.


----------



## PZT

I can’t even remember at this point. Pretty sure I had boudin with bread and three burgers with sweet potato fries. Those were just actual meals I ate. And Ben & Jerry’s but that may have been from Saturday. Both days kind of ran into each other. We also had some cupcakes for the woman’s birthday.


----------



## PZT

Drank abunch of sweet tea as well


----------



## Trendkill

That would all explain the 6 lbs.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> That would all explain the 6 lbs.


Oh the largest bag of takis wave chips too


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> Oh the largest bag of takis wave chips too


And a small amount of sushi


----------



## Trendkill

It's like your under hypnosis and recalling an early childhood memory....

I once ate 3 burgers
and sweet potato fries
and ice cream.  So much ice cream
I remember tea and bags of Takis
Sushi!
Oh it's all coming back to me now.

I'm sure Mr. Budweiser made an appearance in there too.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> It's like your under hypnosis and recalling an early childhood memory....
> 
> I once ate 3 burgers
> and sweet potato fries
> and ice cream.  So much ice cream
> I remember tea and bags of Takis
> Sushi!
> Oh it's all coming back to me now.
> 
> I'm sure Mr. Budweiser made an appearance in there too.


Lol naw no drinking actually


----------



## PZT

3/15/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g cooked white rice 
2 tbsp cookie butter

50 g whey

Steak Foot long jalapeño and cheese beard with pepper Jack cheese, bell peppers, onion, black olives and Baja chipotle sauce

1 chocolate chip cookie 
1 oatmeal raisin cookie 

50 g whey
25 g almond butter
50 g blackberries
50 g dry cream of wheat 
15 g honey


Calories: 3225
Macros: 254/284/119



Notes:

253.6 lbs. upon waking


----------



## PZT

3/16/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 
75 g cooked brussel sprouts 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
3 rice cakes 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
4 rice cakes 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
250 ml whole milk 
25 g almond butter 

200 g habanero mango boneless wings
7 fried pickles 

2 slices cinnamon raisin bread 
1 tbsp honey peanut butter 
1 tbsp strawberry jam 


Calories: 2940
Macros: 238/235/110



Workout:

Legs A


Lying leg Curl

40x13
50x8
60x7
70x 4
80x14
60x17

*was pretty focus going into working sets.

SSB Squat

61x8
151x6
241x4
331x10
421x1
201x20

*the 331 was decent but 421 was way heavier than expected. Still good work though. 

Leg Press

180x8
360x8
550x16
280x18

*solid quad pump.

Abduction Machine

50x16
70x17
45x26

*did these in place of BB SLDL because SI as flaring up.

Seated Calf Raise

45x22
90x12
135x15
100x13


*didn’t feel like doing cardio. That sinus crap I had has kinda gone into my lungs. Hopefully be over it by Saturday to do some yard work. 



Notes:

252.4 lbs. upon waking. Finally upped test, so 2-4 more weeks I will enjoy the added boost for sure. Not sure how hard I’m going to push for this summer. So much going on.


----------



## PZT

3/17/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
1 rice cake

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
2 rice cakes

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
2 rice cakes

4 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

2 slices cinnamon raisin bread 
25 g honey peanut butter 
25 g strawberry jam
300 ml whole milk 


Calories: 2540
Macros: 247/213/74



Notes:

251.8 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

3/18/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 

2 rice cakes 

Pretzel m&m’s

Caesar salad
3 cheddar biscuits 
8 coconut shrimp 
Mac & Cheese


Calories: 4280
Macros: 234/503/139



Workout:

Pull B


Single Arm Seated Cable Row

20x10
30x8
40x8
50x6
60x15
40x20

*a little light but felt good and more weight to come. 

Chest Supported Single Arm High Cable Row

55x8
65x7
75x6
85x19
65x20

*still light but same thoughts. 

Chest Supported Row Machine

80x8
100x8
120x6
140x14
110x17

*these were hittin today. Awesome feel in the upper back. 

Dumbbell Crossbody Hammer Curl

10x8
15x12
20x8
25x12
30x10
20x17

*was supposed to be barbell curls but my wrist was fked up.



Notes:

251.0 lbs. upon waking. Still fighting sinus shit.


----------



## PZT

3/19/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g cooked white rice 

Double quarter pounder with cheese
Large French fries

85 g lucky charms 
235 ml whole milk

Cereal bar

75 g gold fish crackers

1 c whole milk
1 cereal bar 


Calories: 3075
Macros: 163/336/119



Notes:

252.4 lbs. upon waking. Did yard work, which was a bad idea. Spent the rest of the day in bed after that.


----------



## PZT

3/20/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
75 g cooked white rice 

Spicy tuna roll
California roll
Avocado roll

420 g Ben & Jerry’s ice cream 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese

Cereal bar


Calories: 3125
Macros: 172/319/127



Notes:

250.8 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

3/21/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

1 cereal bar
1/2 c whole milk 


Calories: 2780
Macros: 275/216/82



Workout:

Push B


Football Bar Flat Press:

45x15
95x12
135x10
185x8
225x10
210x14

*one less rep with 225 but was much more controlled. Shoulder hasn’t been too bad outside of them gym, so that’s a positive.

Pronated Grip Chest Press:

100x8
130x7
160x6
190x5
220x15
190x17

Pec Deck:

50x8
60x8
70x6
80x19
60x22

Chest Supported Rear Delt Raise:

10x15
20x12
30x8
40x15
30x17

Wide Grip Press-down:

80x10
100x10
110x6
120x17
95x15

Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral Raise:

10x20
15x15
20x12
25x20
15x26

Reverse Single Arm Press-down:

15x12
20x10
25x8
30x18
20x27


*didn’t do cardio. No reason I was just not wanting to do it. Was pumped pretty solid but it’s such I mind fk doing chest exercises with these fked up shoulders. Also added 2 more exercise to progress on. Which worked out great.



Notes:

251.6 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

3/22/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g cookie butter

Cereal bar
1/2 c whole milk 


Calories: 2650
Macros: 282/219/65


Notes:

252.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

3/23/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
100 g cooked white rice

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
100 g cooked white rice

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
100 g cooked white rice

50 g whey

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
50 g bbq sauce

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat
25 g almond butter


Calories: 2395
Macros: 273/172/63



Workout:

Legs B


Lying Leg Curl:

40x12
50x10
60x8
70x6
80x12
60x10 + 20 Partials

Slightly Above Parallel Box Squat:

45x8
135x6
225x6
315x6
405x6
495x4
315x12

*my shoulder holds me back due to not being able to keep a tight upper back.

Adduction Machine

75x10
95x10
115x8
135x10
85x12

Leg Extension

50x10
70x8
100x8
130x15
100x10

Dumbbell Stiff Leg Deadlift

60x8
70x8
80x8
55x15

Smith Machine Calf Raise

50x12
90x8
140x10
90x15



Notes:

251.8 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Slightly Above Parallel Box Squat:
> 
> 45x8
> 135x6
> 225x6
> 315x6
> 405x6
> 495x4
> 315x12
> 
> *my shoulder holds me back due to not being able to keep a tight upper back.


talk your gym owner into getting a Marrs Bar. Your shoulders will,thank you.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> talk your gym owner into getting a Marrs Bar. Your shoulders will,thank you.


The mfkers don’t buy shit lol.


----------



## PZT

3/24/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
2 Hawaiian rolls
25 g miracle whip

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

1 c lucky charms
1/2 c whole milk


Calories: 2830
Macros: 280/216/88



Notes:

251.0 lbs. upon waking. Been getting good hydration this week. Been awhile since I’ve done that. Need to cut back on whey.


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> The mfkers don’t buy shit lol.


Id like to add we do have the SSB but I get tired of that lol


----------



## PZT

3/25/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 
50 g brownie

3 rice cakes

2 pieces battered fish
1 double decker taco

Double decker taco 

50 g brownie 

175 g brownie
500 ml whole milk 


Calories: 4040
Macros: 234/430/154



Workout:

Pull A


Dual Dumbbell Row

20x15
35x10
50x8
60x7
70x5
85x10
70x11

Single Arm Pull-down

40x8
50x8
60x6
70x12
50x20

Chest Supported Single Arm Row

40x8
50x7
60x4
70x10
50x15

Straight Bar Straight Arm Pull-down

60x10
75x8
85x12
65x20

Short Rope Hammer Cable Curl

50x10
60x8
70x15
55x20

Away Facing Single Arm Cable Curl

15x10
25x7
35x10
15x20


*energy and focus was shit. Need to get a preworkout or take more roids. 



Notes:

249.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

3/26/2022


Eating:


6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
1 bun
1 slice pepper Jack Cheese 
25 ml miracle whip 

2.5 oz takis wave chips
King size zero bar

50 g whey

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
1 bun
25 g miracle whip 
1 slice pepper Jack Cheese 

Soft taco 

5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
1 bun
25 g miracle whip 
1 slice pepper Jack Cheese 

2 toaster strudels 


Calories: 3005
Macros: 182/257/137


----------



## PZT

3/27/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

3 slices thin crust pepperoni pizza

1 Frozen Peanut butter ice cream bar
3 Frozen strawberry ice cream bar 
2 Frozen cookies & cream ice cream bar

3 oz cooked beef roast
85 g white potato
20 g baby carrots 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 
1 slice thin crust pizza 

1 frozen strawberry ice cream bar 


Calories: 3510
Macros: 165/408/141



Notes:

251.0 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

3/28/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

50 g lucky charms
1 c whole milk


Calories: 2825
Macros: 284/235/75



Workout:

Push A


Lying Chest Press

50x10
80x10
110x8
140x7
170x5
190x13
(Rest Pause)
140x12-7-4

*felt good.

Dumbbell Slight Incline Press

50x12
60x10
70x8
80x14
(Drop Set)
65x12 / 45x8

Seated Shoulder Press Machine

75x15
100x8
125x13
95x17

*thinking I will have to go to a volume approach on push daysfor awhile or I won’t get the work I need. The pain halts me from going to true failure.

Cable Side Laterals

10x10
20x9
30x6
40x13
25x15

Cross Cable Extensions

15x15
25x8
35x17
25x16

Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals

15x15
25x11
35x12
20x22

V Bar Press-down

50x12
65x12
85x20
70x20



Notes:

252.0 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Id like to add we do have the SSB but I get tired of that lol


That one’s good for the shoulders too but the Marrs bar is just so damn comfortable.


----------



## PZT

3/29/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef

50 g whey 
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 


Calories: 2145
Macros: 234/149/62



Notes:

252.8 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

3/30/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
1 rice cake

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g white rice
1 rice cake 

6 oz raw ground beef 
4 rice cakes

50 g whey

4.5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
2.5 oz bacon wrapped  jalapeño w/ cream cheese
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 almond butter 


Calories: 2490
Macros: 277/193/63



Workout:

Legs A


Lying leg Curl

40x8
50x8
60x6
70x5
80x3
90x13
70x16

*good work.

SSB Squat

151x8
241x6
331x4
421x4
291x11

*felt pretty good. SD/EPI must be hitting. Think my rep PR on SSB is 426x4. Might could have done 421x6 today but felt a turtle head coming at three reps in, so that 4th rep was a gamble as is. Also sand bagged a bit on the back down set. 

Leg Press

180x8
360x6
560x16
290x20

*killer quad pumps.

Abduction Machine

35x12
55x8
75x20
50x25

*glutes for the sloots!

Seated Calf Raise

45x12
90x10
140x13
100x15

*calves getting stronger finally. 


**also did like 3 sets of abs 



Notes:

250.0 lbs. upon waking. Libido has been up.


----------



## Yano

Nice job on the PR man ! best to save those last two reps than wreck a pair of drawers hahaha


----------



## Butch_C

Nice work, keep it up!


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Nice job on the PR man ! best to save those last two reps than wreck a pair of drawers hahaha


No PR but close. Maybe next rotation with SSB I go for one. 471x2 or 491x1 would be pretty sweet.


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> Nice work, keep it up!


Thank you, I appreciate you following along. Hopefully have some more interesting stuff over the next few months. Thing have been pretty slow for me since like November lol


----------



## Trendkill

Yano said:


> Nice job on the PR man ! best to save those last two reps than wreck a pair of drawers hahaha


 Nah. I say wreck those drawers and let the entire gym smell your PR too.


----------



## PZT

3/31/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

12 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
200 g cooked white rice 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
250 ml whole milk

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese


Calories: 2115
Macros: 243/136/61



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking. Slept in.


----------



## Butch_C

I was going to stay in bed, I had made the excuse in my head that it is raining way too hard outside to go to the gym....And just like that I heard it stop...Damn I guess I better go.


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> I was going to stay in bed, I had made the excuse in my head that it is raining way too hard outside to go to the gym....And just like that I heard it stop...Damn I guess I better go.


I’m was sandbagging work lol


----------



## PZT

4/1/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

Chorizo & Egg Burrito
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 
3 rice cakes

80 g brownie 

24 oz Budweiser 
Philly Cheesesteak 
Large tator tots

3 Double Whiskey & Coke


Calories: 4330
Macros: 218/411/124



Workout:

Pull B


Wide Grip Straight Arm Pull-down as Warm Up

50x15
55x12
60x10

Single Arm Seated Cable Row

20x8
30x8
2x40x12
(Rest Pause)
50x15-7

Chest Supported Single Arm High Cable Row

2x70x12
75x15 + 15-count loaded stretch

Chest Supported Row Machine

130x12
(Drop Sets)
130x10 / 100x8
110x10 / 80x10

Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl

3x25x12

EZ Bar Cable Curl

3x50x15


*decent work. 



Notes:

250.6 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

4/2/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

Cereal bar

7 taquitos 

50 g lucky charms 
250 ml whole milk 

8 peanut butter sandwich crackers
2 c whole milk


Calories: 2895
Macros: 171/304/107



Notes:

250.4 lbs. upon waking. Noticeable change in look upon waking. Wish I would have had more of the Epi/SD but probably safe that I didn’t lol. Ate shitty but kept calories in check lol. Did yard work though and hit a raccoon with my car.


----------



## Skullcrusher

PZT said:


> 4/2/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 100 g cooked white rice
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 100 g cooked white rice
> 
> Cereal bar
> 
> 7 taquitos
> 
> 50 g lucky charms
> 250 ml whole milk
> 
> 8 peanut butter sandwich crackers
> 2 c whole milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 2895
> Macros: 171/304/107
> 
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> 250.4 lbs. upon waking. Noticeable change in look upon waking. Wish I would have had more of the Epi/SD but probably safe that I didn’t lol. Ate shitty but kept calories in check lol. Did yard work though and hit a raccoon with my car.


I eat roadkill.


----------



## PZT

4/3/2022


Eating:


25 g whey

2 sausage egg cheese McGriddles
2 hash browns 

Foot long Jalapeño & Cheddar Club Sandwich 
w/ pepper Jack cheese, tomatoes, lettuce, black olives & mayonnaise 
Large Dr Pepper

1 pint Ben & Jerry’s ice cream


Calories: 3850
Macros: 136/422/188



Notes:

250.6 lbs. upon waking. More horrible eating habits.


----------



## Butch_C

Dr pepper is my crack. If I drink a sip, next thing you know I am throwing back a 12 pack a day and over 350#s.. True Story!


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> Dr pepper is my crack. If I drink a sip, next thing you know I am throwing back a 12 pack a day and over 350#s.. True Story!


I usually get a diet drink but was feeling frisky and had some extra calories to round out my weekly average haha


----------



## PZT

4/4/2022


Eating:

100 g protein bar
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 
2 strawberry cupcakes 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
2 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 
16 oz sweet tea

2/3 c Ben & Jerry’s ice cream 


Calories: 3335
Macros: 230/347/106



Workout:

Push B


Football Bar Flat Press:

45x12
95x10
135x8
185x6
2x205x10
205x8

*these felt heavier than I thought it’d be but way more pressing volume than I have been doing for chest. 

Pronated Grip Chest Press

3x205x10

*this machine is always a piece of shit but I have to make due. It’s been welding on like two times it appears. Pretty sure it doesn’t travel right.

Pec Deck

3x80x12

These were ehh. Think I do better with more intensity here rather than volume.

Chest Supported Rear Delt Raise

25x8
35x6
(Drop Set)
45x14 / 30x12 / 15x11

*takes so little for me to get a good rear Delt pump.

Wide Grip Press-down

2x110x15
110x12

*started feeling juicy at this point.

Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral

25x20
2x25x13

*did these with real short rest periods.

Reverse Single Arm Press-down

25x15
2x25x12

*volume is perfect here.


**solid pumps. Actual a good work out and done in a short amount of time.



Notes:

251.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

4/5/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice

Triple Cheeseburger 

1 Reese cup

Bacon Double Cheese Burger 
Large Curly Fries

1 pop tart

6 powdered mini donuts 
1 c whole milk


Calories: 4865
Macros: 225/383/267



Notes:

250.4 lbs. upon waking.

Look at that fkin fat intake lol. Kind of a long shitty day


----------



## Butch_C

Man, now I want a Bacon Dbl Cheeseburger!


----------



## PZT

4/6/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

50 g whey
2 rice cakes
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz cooked tilapia 
100 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter


Calories: 2265
Macros: 252/183/56



Workout:

Legs B


Lying Leg Curl

50x10
60x8
70x6
80x17
60x15

*top set and backdown set rep count may be off. I deleted by accident. Either way they felt great. 

Parallel Box Squat

135x6
225x6
315x4
405x2
495x2
335x12

*crazy how box heights effect poundages lol.

Adduction Machine

95x10
115x10
135x11
85x22

*probably went wider than normal on box squats, so adductors seemed kind of taxed already.

Leg Extension

90x11
120x8
140x16
100x12

*best extensions, feel wise in a long time. 

Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift

135x6
2x225x6

*need to start hitting some kind of more intense pulling. This is pathetic. 

Smith Machine Calf Raise

50x12
90x10
140x14
90x10

*shit work



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

4/7/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz cooked tilapia 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz cooked tilapia 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

1/2 pint Ben and Jerry’s
1 rice crispy treat 
3 powdered mini donuts


Calories: 3345
Macros: 229/346/112



Notes:

250.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

4/8/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

3 sushi rolls

20 oz cream soda
2.5 takis 

2 pop tarts


Calories: 3120
Macros: 175/389/90



Workout:

Pull A


Dante Row as Warm Up

30x15
40x12
50x10
60x8

Straight Bar Straight Arm Pulldown

3x70x15

Dumbbell Row

60x8
70x8
80x8
95x12
75x13

Single Arm Pull-down

3x60x12

Chest Supported Single Arm Row

3x60x8

Single Arm Cable Curl

3x30x12

Reverse Cable Curl

50x12
60x12
75x15
55x20


*ok workout, damn congestion in my chest kinda holding me back.



Notes:

250.4 lbs. upon waking. Really shitting the bed this week on eating.


----------



## PZT

4/9/2022


Eating:


-no tracking-


Calories: 
Macros: 



Notes:

249.6 lbs. upon waking. Did yard work and it was a bish. Also had a bday party we went to.


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> -Also had a bday party we went to.


Was there pepperoni pizza and Hoodsie cups? 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> Was there pepperoni pizza and Hoodsie cups? 🤗🤗🤗


Burgers & Whiskey lol


----------



## PZT

4/10/2022


Eating:


6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

Crockpot Cube Steak with rice

2 bags protein chips

2.5 takis pop corn

2 pints little Debbie ice cream

1 bag protein chips

4 powdered donuts
1 c whole milk


Calories: 3875
Macros: 195/406/166



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking. Fat ass shit.


----------



## PZT

4/11/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

4 chocolate chip cookies

75 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

Snickers ice cream bar 


Calories: 2615
Macros: 242/196/86



Workout:

Push A


Lying Chest Press:

100x10
120x8
140x6
2x160x12
(Rest Pause)
160x10-5-3

Slight Incline Dumbbell Press:

45x6
2x65x8
(Drop Set)
65x8 / 50x6

Shoulder Press Machine:

70x8
2x100x10
100x13

Cable Side Laterals:

25x15
2x25x12

Cross Cable Extensions:

3x25x15

Dumbbell Side Lateral:

2x25x15
(Rest Pause)
25x12-8-4

V-Bar Press-down:

2x90x15
(Drop Set)
90x15 / 70x10 / 55x8


*shoulder felt better than it has in 3+ months. Still ego in full check though. 



Notes:

251.2 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Trendkill

Good news on the shoulder.  I know those 150s at the end of the rack are quietly calling to you every day.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Good news on the shoulder.  I know those 150s at the end of the rack are quietly calling to you every day.


Whats funny is I dont even look down there right now lol. Didnt realize that until you said something.


----------



## DEADlifter

Little Debbie Ice Cream,  Snickers Ice cream Bar.  Now we're talking


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Whats funny is I dont even look down there right now lol. Didnt realize that until you said something.


You might not look but they are staring you down.


----------



## Trendkill

DEADlifter said:


> Little Debbie Ice Cream,  Snickers Ice cream Bar.  Now we're talking


My favorite entries in PZT's log go something like this...

2 cups coffee
50g whey

6 oz lean ground turkey
1 cup rice
1 cup veggies

6 oz 96/4 beef
1 cup rice
1 cup veggies

6 oz chicken breast
1 cup veggies

96 oz budweiser
3 oz jack daniels
2 pints ben and jerrys chewy gooey cookie

double cheeseburger
garlic fries
spicy nuggets

6 glazed donuts
4 cups whole milk
1 klondike bar
1 bag skittles

The intent was there.  The start was strong.  Somewhere around 4:30pm the train completely derails, crashes through the yard, into the station, wipes out half the town and sits smoldering until tomorrow morning.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> My favorite entries in PZT's log go something like this...
> 
> 2 cups coffee
> 50g whey
> 
> 6 oz lean ground turkey
> 1 cup rice
> 1 cup veggies
> 
> 6 oz 96/4 beef
> 1 cup rice
> 1 cup veggies
> 
> 6 oz chicken breast
> 1 cup veggies
> 
> 96 oz budweiser
> 3 oz jack daniels
> 2 pints ben and jerrys chewy gooey cookie
> 
> double cheeseburger
> garlic fries
> spicy nuggets
> 
> 6 glazed donuts
> 4 cups whole milk
> 1 klondike bar
> 1 bag skittles
> 
> The intent was there.  The start was strong.  Somewhere around 4:30pm the train completely derails, crashes through the yard, into the station, wipes out half the town and sits smoldering until tomorrow morning.


Ain’t that the fkin truth lol


----------



## PZT

4/12/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

1 chocolate chip cookie 
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice

1 chocolate chip cookie 
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 

1 chocolate chip cookie

1/2 pint ice cream

18 cream cheese & chive crackers 
24 peanut butter crackers


Calories: 3320
Macros: 172/327/140



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking. Battle sinus crap again and sick asf by the end of the day.


----------



## PZT

4/13/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
225 ml whole milk 
3 rice cakes

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

3 rice cakes
30 g almond butter 
30 g strawberry jam 
325 ml whole milk

4 oz takis

2 chocolate chip cookies

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
20 oz cream soda

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 


Calories: 3890
Macros: 224/455/125



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking. Sick asf and still had to go to work. No leg day.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> 4/13/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 50 g whey
> 225 ml whole milk
> 3 rice cakes
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 3 rice cakes
> 30 g almond butter
> 30 g strawberry jam
> 325 ml whole milk
> 
> 4 oz takis
> 
> 2 chocolate chip cookies
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 20 oz cream soda
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 
> Calories: 3890
> Macros: 224/455/125
> 
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> ? lbs. upon waking. Sick asf and still had to go to work. No leg day.


Hope ya feel better man !


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Hope ya feel better man !


Thanks bud


----------



## PZT

4/14/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
250 ml whole milk 

20 oz cream soda

11 oz boudin 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

5 slices Buffalo chicken and pineapple stuffed crust pizza
20 oz Dr Pepper


Calories: 4545
Macros: 260/544/150



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking. Still sick.


----------



## PZT

4/15/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

12 oz orange chicken
9 oz fried rice


Calories: 2115
Macros: 138/228/77



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking. Low cal day lol.


----------



## PZT

4/16/2022


Eating:


-road trip with son and niece to see the great grands.-


Calories: -
Macros: -



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

4/17/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
1 c whole milk

13 oz cooked spaghetti with meat sauce (93/7 beef)
1 slice Texas toast

50 g whey
3 rice cakes
50 g almond butter 
50 g strawberry jam 


Calories: 2010
Macros: 132/210/75



Workout:

Full Upper Body


Barbell Flat Bench Press

45x13
45x8
2x135x8
2x185x6
3x225x6

*best regular bench has felt in a long time.

Chest Supported Row Machine

4x100x12

Dumbbell Overhead Press

4x50x10

Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown

5x100x12

Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral

5x20x15

EZ Bar Overhead Extension

3x75x25

EZ Bar Press-down

3x75x20

EZ Bar Curl 21s 

3x45

EZ Bar Reverse Cable Curl

3x50x15

Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise

3x15x20



Notes:

246.6 lbs. upon waking. Must have hardly ate at the grands yesterday lol.


----------



## PZT

4/18/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

1 oz takis

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
50 g dry cream of wheat 
25 g almond butter 

2 oz takis


Calories: 3135
Macros: 283/269/97



Workout:

Full Lower Body


Conventional Deadlift

2x135x5
2x225x3
2x315x1
405x1
495x2 (VID)
405x2 

*felt horrible. Took video invade I hit a good set. Which was a fail but figured I’d post a vid. It’s been like 7 months lol.

Leg Extension

50x20 + 20 Partials
60x20 + 20 Partials

Lying Leg Curl

40x20 + 15-second ISO-Hold
45x20 + 15-second ISO-Hold

Hip Adduction Machine

60x25
70x20
80x15

Hip Abduction Machine

70x20
80x15
90x12

Leg Press

90x8
180x8
270x8
360x8

*these were supposed to be second in the routine but hoes were hoggin shit. 


*ended up leaving early cause son went to ER with a fractured wrist. 



Notes:

235.2 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> 4/18/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 50 g whey
> 3 c coffee
> 3 tbsp creamer
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 125 g cooked white rice
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 125 g cooked white rice
> 
> 1 oz takis
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 125 g cooked white rice
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 125 g cooked white rice
> 
> 50 g whey
> 50 g dry cream of wheat
> 25 g almond butter
> 
> 2 oz takis
> 
> 
> Calories: 3135
> Macros: 283/269/97
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Full Lower Body
> 
> 
> Conventional Deadlift
> 
> 2x135x5
> 2x225x3
> 2x315x1
> 405x1
> 495x2 (VID)
> 405x2
> 
> *felt horrible. Took video invade I hit a good set. Which was a fail but figured I’d post a vid. It’s been like 7 months lol.
> 
> Leg Extension
> 
> 50x20 + 20 Partials
> 60x20 + 20 Partials
> 
> Lying Leg Curl
> 
> 40x20 + 15-second ISO-Hold
> 45x20 + 15-second ISO-Hold
> 
> Hip Adduction Machine
> 
> 60x25
> 70x20
> 80x15
> 
> Hip Abduction Machine
> 
> 70x20
> 80x15
> 90x12
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> 90x8
> 180x8
> 270x8
> 360x8
> 
> *these were supposed to be second in the routine but hoes were hoggin shit.
> 
> 
> *ended up leaving early cause son went to ER with a fractured wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> 235.2 lbs. upon waking.


Right on man !


----------



## quackattack

Looked pretty clean to me.


----------



## TomJ

PZT said:


> 4/18/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 50 g whey
> 3 c coffee
> 3 tbsp creamer
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 125 g cooked white rice
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 125 g cooked white rice
> 
> 1 oz takis
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 125 g cooked white rice
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 125 g cooked white rice
> 
> 50 g whey
> 50 g dry cream of wheat
> 25 g almond butter
> 
> 2 oz takis
> 
> 
> Calories: 3135
> Macros: 283/269/97
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Full Lower Body
> 
> 
> Conventional Deadlift
> 
> 2x135x5
> 2x225x3
> 2x315x1
> 405x1
> 495x2 (VID)
> 405x2
> 
> *felt horrible. Took video invade I hit a good set. Which was a fail but figured I’d post a vid. It’s been like 7 months lol.
> 
> Leg Extension
> 
> 50x20 + 20 Partials
> 60x20 + 20 Partials
> 
> Lying Leg Curl
> 
> 40x20 + 15-second ISO-Hold
> 45x20 + 15-second ISO-Hold
> 
> Hip Adduction Machine
> 
> 60x25
> 70x20
> 80x15
> 
> Hip Abduction Machine
> 
> 70x20
> 80x15
> 90x12
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> 90x8
> 180x8
> 270x8
> 360x8
> 
> *these were supposed to be second in the routine but hoes were hoggin shit.
> 
> 
> *ended up leaving early cause son went to ER with a fractured wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> 235.2 lbs. upon waking.


Looks like solid reps to me

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

Yeah it looks great and appears I have more but man the strain in my lower back now days is ridiculous.


----------



## PZT

4/19/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

2 oz takis

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

3 sushi rolls

1/2 c Ben & Jerry’s ice cream 

3 rice cakes
50 g almond butter 
50 g strawberry jam
375 ml whole milk 

12 cream cheese & chive crackers 

375 ml whole milk
2 pop tarts


Calories: 5045
Macros: 251/559/194



Notes:

247.6 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

4/20/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 

1.5 oz takis

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
7 rice cakes

20 oz cream soda
50 g whey

6 o raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
25 g almond butter 
50 g dry cream of wheat 

12 cream cheese & chives crackers


Calories: 3495
Macros: 276/337/110



Workout:

Pull B


Wide Grip Straight Arm Pull-down

3x55x15

Single Arm Seated Cable Row

2x50x12
(Cluster Set)
50x4-4-4-4-4-6

Chest Supported Single Arm High Cable Row

75x12
(Rest Pause)
75x12-7-5

Chest Supported Row Machine

2x120x10
(Drop Set)
120x8 / 90x8 / 60x8

Dumbbell Cross Body Hammer Curl

3x30x10

EZ Bar Cable Curl

2x55x12
55x10


**nice, quick paced workout. Ended with some traps & rear Delts. 



Notes:

250.6 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

4/21/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
3 c coffee 
3 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

7 rice cakes
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 
50 g takis

50 g whey
25 g almond butter
50 g dry cream of wheat 

3 pecan swirls
1.5 c whole milk 


Calories: 3885
Macros: 304/394/115



Notes:

249.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

4/22/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer
4 oz breakfast casserole 
8 oz orange juice 
1 tbsp sour cream 
1 tbsp hot salsa

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 
50 g brownie 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

50 g brownie 

100 g brownie 

12 oz Orange chicken 
9 oz fried rice


Calories: 4195
Macros: 238/477/152



Workout:

Push B


Dumbbell Incline Press:

20x12
40x10
60x8
80x6
100x6
75x10

*probably shouldn’t have done that lol.

Pronated Grip Chest Press

175x8
205x10
160x12

High Cable Flies

50x20
(Drop Set)
60x12 / 45x10

Chest Supported Rear Delt Raise

2x30x15
30x12

Wide Grip Press-down

3x120x12

Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral

2x25x20
(Drop Set)
25x15 / 10x10

Reverse Single Arm Press-down

3x25x15



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

4/23/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

75 g fruity pebbles
300 ml whole milk

Foot long Jalapeño bread with turkey & pepper Jack Cheese 
Lettuce tomatoes black olives mayonnaise 

50 g whey

6 oz cooked flat iron steak
150 g cooked white rice 

Regular banana cream pie shake 


Calories: 3710
Macros: 194/406/150



Notes:

248.8 lbs. upon waking. Yard kick my ass hard this week.


----------



## PZT

4/24/2022


Eating:


-no tracking-


Calories: 
Macros: 



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

4/25/2022


Eating:

50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

2.5 oz Takis Kettlez 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 


Calories: 2500
Macros: 223/206/78



Workout:

Legs & Abs


Adduction Machine

50x20
60x20
70x20

Abduction Machine 

2x50x20

Leg Curl

50x15
2x50x12

Bulgarian Split Squat

3xBWx15

Leg Press

90x8
180x8
270x8
360x8
450x8
540x10
360x15

Leg Extension

50x8
60x8
70x8
80x8
90x8
100x10
70x15

Pull Throughs

3x50x10

Reverse Crunch

2xBWx10

Cable Oblique Crunch

2x50x12

Cable Crunch

2x75x15


*had to start workout backwards due to old women running a full fckin leg circuit. No squating due to lower back being sore. 



Notes:

248.8 lbs. upon waking.  Feel asleep early and missed meal.


----------



## PZT

4/26/2022


Eating:



-no tracking. Had dental appointment and meeting with new boss-



Calories: -
Macros: -



Notes:

248.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

4/27/2022


Eating:

50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

2.5 oz takis waves

Spicy Tuna Roll
Tropical Roll

8 oz brownie sundae 


Calories: 2770
Macros: 168/316/93



Workout:

Pull A


Dante Row as Warm Up

30x15
40x12
50x10

Straight Bar Straight Arm Pull-down

75x12
75x10
50x15

Dumbbell Row

70x8
85x6
100x12
75x12

Single Arm Pull-down

50x6
70x12
(Drop Set)
60x12 / 40x8

Chest Supported Single Arm Machine Row

40x6
60x10
(Rest Pause)
50x10-4

Single Arm Cable Curl

25x6
35x12
25x12
15x15

Reverse Cable Curl

80x15
60x14




Notes:

249.4 lbs. upon waking. I’m a fatty.


----------



## PZT

4/28/2022


Eating:


2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

4 oz takis rolled chips

3 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
75 g cooked white rice 

8 oz cookie dough sundae

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

75 g crunch berries
275 ml whole milk 

75 g chili cheese Fritos 


Calories: 3645
Macros: 161/430/140



Notes:

247.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> 4/28/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 125 g cooked white rice
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 125 g cooked white rice
> 
> 4 oz takis rolled chips
> 
> 3 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 75 g cooked white rice
> 
> 8 oz cookie dough sundae
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 125 g cooked white rice
> 
> 75 g crunch berries
> 275 ml whole milk
> 
> 75 g chili cheese Fritos
> 
> 
> Calories: 3645
> Macros: 161/430/140
> 
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> 247.4 lbs. upon waking.


beef and rice, beef and rice, beef and rice LOL


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> beef and rice, beef and rice, beef and rice LOL


Should be more haha


----------



## PZT

4/29/2022


Eating:

50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

3 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

2 pieces peanut butter fudge

50 g whey


Calories: 1800
Macros: 177/159/47



Workout:

Push A


Lying Machine Chest Press

110x12
130x10
150x8
3x170x10

Slight Incline Dumbbell Press

3x70x10

Seated Shoulder Press Machine

3x105x10

Cable Side Laterals

15x10
30x12
(Drop Set)
25x12 / 15x10

Cross Cable Extensions

10x12
20x10
30x12
(Drop Set)
25x12 / 15x12

Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals

3x30x12

Super Set:
V Bar Press-down / Long Rope Overhead Cable Extensions

2x90x12 / 2x50x12
90x10 / 50x8

Dumbbell Shrug

3x50x12

Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises

3x25x12


*great workout. Weak but good. Higher volume and quicker pace might be my new training method. 



Notes:

248.4 lbs. upon waking. 

Post work pic: first in 5-6 months I think lol.



https://imgur.com/a/emFlJSL


----------



## PZT

4/30/2022


Eating:

50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
1.5 c whole milk

Boudin Kolache
400 ml whole milk
Blueberry cake donut

Old fashion donut
20 oz Dr Pepper

Blueberry cake donut

Old fashion donut
20 oz Dr Pepper

2 Soft tacos

9 chicken taquitos 
1/2 c verde salsa 

Glazed donut
1/2 c whole milk


Calories: 4390
Macros: 159/548/185



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking. I hate yard work but apparently love donuts.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Notes:
> 
> ? lbs. upon waking. I hate yard work but apparently love donuts.


Preach brother.


----------



## Skullcrusher

PZT Quote: "I do killer workouts...then I eat things."


----------



## PZT

5/1/2022


Eating:


-no tracking just sat around with my son and niece-


Calories: 
Macros: 



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

5/2/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats 
2 c coffee
2 c creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats

125 g stuffed chicken breast
50 g stuffed jalapeño
24 oz bud light


Calories: 2430
Macros: 229/208/69



Workout:

Pull B


Wide Grip Straight Arm Pull-down

3x55x12

Single Arm Seated Cable Row

3x50x8

Chest Supported Single Arm High Cable Row

3x75x12

Chest Supported Row Machine

3x120x10

Dumbbell Hammer Curl

10x15
20x12
3x30x8

EZ Bar Cable Curl

3x55x15

Single Arm Dumbbell Shrug

3x40x12

Reverse Pec Deck

3x50x15

High Cable Short Rope Face Pull

3x50x15

Pullover Machine

3x40x20

Single Arm Preacher Curl Machine

3x25x10

Single Arm Bent Over Hanging Concentration Curl

3x20x12

Smith Machine Behind the Back Shrug

3x90x12


*so boring but a lot of work in a short amount of time. 



Notes:

246.6 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Trendkill

That is some serious volume right there.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> That is some serious volume right there.


Very low intensity though


----------



## PZT

5/3/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats 
2 c coffee
2 c creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

1 oz takis nitro

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

1 oz takis fuego 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice

24 oz bud light 

8.5 oz boudin
125 g stuffed jalapeño pepper
12 oz bud light

12 oz bud light

1 oz takis
12 oz bud light


Calories: 3465
Macros: 185/322/106



Notes:

248.6 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

5/4/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats 
1 c coffee
1 c creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
7 rice cakes

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
1 oz takis
10 peanut filled pretzels 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
1 oz takis

50 g whey

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
175 g cooked white rice 
25 g ranch dressing 
25 g shredded cheese 
25 g bacon bits

3/4 pint strawberry shortcake ice cream 


Calories: 3370
Macros: 262/281/125



Workout:

Leg & Ab Day


Lying Leg Curl

40x15
50x12
60x10
70x12
50x15

Dumbbell Bulgarian Split Squats

20x12
25x10
30x8

Adduction Machine

50x15
70x15
90x15

Leg Press

90x12
180x10
270x10
360x8
180x15

Dumbbell Stiff Leg Deadlift

50x12
55x10
60x12

Leg Extension

100x8
120x8
90x12

Abduction Machine

50x15
70x12
90x15

Standing Smith Calf Raise

3x70x12

Seated Calf Raise

3x70x12

Standing Cable Crunch

70x20
80x15
90x12

Standing Oblique Crunch

45x15
50x15
60x10


*bullshit workout. 


Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Trendkill

Whatever Bulgarian invented Bulgarian split squats should have a dumbbell dropped on his nuts.  

I almost ordered a Bud Light last night after reading your log.  Almost.  I couldn't bring myself to do it.  Went with the much more manly Coors Light instead


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Whatever Bulgarian invented Bulgarian split squats should have a dumbbell dropped on his nuts.
> 
> I almost ordered a Bud Light last night after reading your log.  Almost.  I couldn't bring myself to do it.  Went with the much more manly Coors Light instead


I prefer Bulgarians over lunges, I hate lunges. 
I held back on beers for the ice cream last night lol


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> I prefer Bulgarians over lunges, I hate lunges.
> I held back on beers for the ice cream last night lol


That's a fair trade.


----------



## PZT

5/5/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
2 c coffee
2 c creamer

6 oz raw ground turkey
150 g cooked white rice

2 breakfast tacos

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
150 g cooked white rice

2.5 oz Takis kettles

6 oz raw ground turkey
150 g cooked white rice

36 oz bud light

7 chicken taquitos
1/4 c verde salsa

1 pint honey buns ice cream

Nutrigrain bar


Calories: 3410
Macros: 216/406/136



Notes:

247.0 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> I prefer Bulgarians over lunges, I hate lunges.
> I held back on beers for the ice cream last night lol


I prefer them as well for some reason I can control my knees over toes issue way better with BSS than I can with lunges


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> I prefer them as well for some reason I can control my knees over toes issue way better with BSS than I can with lunges


I just fall more with lunges lol


----------



## PZT

5/6/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats 
1 c coffee
1 c creamer

Breakfast Casserole 
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer

25 g brownie 
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
150 g cooked white rice 
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

25 g brownie

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
150 g cooked white rice 

25 g brownie

20 oz Mountain Dew

2 pop tarts
500 ml whole milk

Nutrigrain bar


Calories: 3675
Macros: 223/475/97



Workout:

Push B


Dumbbell Incline Press:

20x10
40x10
60x8
(Drop Set)
80x8 / 65x8 / 50x8 / 35x8

Barbell Flat Bench Press:

135x7
(Drop Set)
185x10 / 135x10
(Rest Pause)
135x12-8-7-5

High Cable Flies:

60x15
55x15
45x15

Chest Supported Rear Delt Raise:

30x20
(Drop Sets)
25x15 / 15x8 / 5x15
20x12 / 10x10

Wide Grip Press-down:

3x100x15
(Drop Set)
110x10 / 85x6

Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral:

4x20x20

Reverse Single Arm Press-down:

4x25x15

Single Arm Smith Machine Shrug:

3x50x10

Alternating Dumbbell Curl:

3x20x15


*good workout but looks like fk all.



Notes:

249.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Trendkill

How’s the shoulder coming along?


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> How’s the shoulder coming along?


Pretty good, hardly any pain the last 2 push sessions and no pain outside of the gym. Now just to build up strength again with out I injure  it again.


----------



## PZT

5/7/2022


Eating:

-no tracking. More car problems and shitty eating either way-


Calories: 
Macros: 



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

5/8/2022


Eating:

-no tracking. Yard work done though-


Calories: 
Macros: 



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Butch_C

Last week was bad for me. I was so busy and stressed, I was unable to track anything and barely was able to make any posts.


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> Last week was bad for me. I was so busy and stressed, I was unable to track anything and barely was able to make any posts.


Yeah weekends have pretty much not been tracked cause I don’t try worth a fk


----------



## PZT

5/9/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 


Calories: 2180
Macros: 221/194/48




Workout:

Pull A


Dante Row as warm up

30x15
40x12
50x10

Straight Bar Straight Arm Pull-down

55x8
3x70x12

Dumbbell Row

75x6
90x4
110x10
75x15

Single Arm Pull-down

4x50x12

Chest Supported Single Arm Row

2x40x12
(Drop Set)
60x10 / 30x8

Fat Grip Single Arm Cable Curl

4x25x12

Super Set:
Reverse Cable Curl / EZ Bar Curl 21s

70x12 / 1x35
70x10 / 1x35
70x8 / 1x35

Straight Bar Face Pulls

3x50x15

Dumbbell Shrugs

2x60x15
45x20

Bent Over Single Arm Dumbbell Rear Delt Raise

3x5x20


**damn good workout. Can’t remember the last time I had two back to back workouts where I felt like I got the job done. Hopefully keep it going with Wednesdays Leg Day coming up.



Notes:

251.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

5/10/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

Turkey Wrap

50 g blueberry loaf

25 g cookie butter
25 g strawberry jam 
2 slices multigrain bread 
325 ml sweet tea

12 peanut butter crackers


Calories: 3485
Macros: 208/358/125



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

5/11/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

Avocado crab cream cheese roll
Spicy crunchy crab roll
Hawaiian roll
3 oz rolled takis

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
7 rice cakes

50 g whey

6 oz cooked chicken breast
150 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey


Calories: 3340
Macros: 260/383/78



Workout:

Legs & “Conditioning” lol


Lying Leg Curl

50x12
4x50x10

Leg Press

90x8
180x8
360x8
3x450x12

Dumbbell Bulgarian Split Squat

3x25x12

Leg Extension

110x12
2x110x9

*last set was a good one.

45 Degree Hyperextension

3xBWx15

*part of my low back rehab.

Hip Adduction Machine

3x55x15

Hip Abduction Machine

70x15
70x12
70x15

Tire Flips

2x10

*we have always had a bunch of tires but never taught any of them were that heavy. The biggest one I found couldn’t be more than 150 pounds. So I just tried exploding through my posterior chain with it.

Dumbbell Farmers Walks

100x66 Steps
100x34 Steps

*little rest. Just feeling it out.

Single Arm Kettlebell Swing

2x50x10

*these fkin killed me.



Notes:

249.2 lbs. upon waking. Thinking after I get back From my business trip next week I need to set some goals.


----------



## Yano

If you know where your local state or town garage is you might be able to get an old tire from a front end loader or skidder.


----------



## CJ

Be careful with the tire flips. We tend not to be as aware doing these as we are with barbell deadlifts, and biceps tears are not uncommon.


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> Be careful with the tire flips. We tend not to be as aware doing these as we are with barbell deadlifts, and biceps tears are not uncommon.


Yeah kind of why I always stayed away. But this one was super light so I tried not even bending my arms. Just set some hooks and just like a frog deadlift jump squat lol


----------



## PZT

5/12/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
Chorizo & Egg Breakfast burrito
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

Quarte Ponder with Cheese
Small Fries

50 g whey
1.5 oz takis


Calories: 2675
Macros: 218/261/82



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

5/13/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

4 oz apple crisp

50 g whey

1/2 pound burger with bacon, avocado, fried egg, Gouda cheese & mayonnaise 
Fries

Zero candy bar 


Calories: 3865
Macros: 273/327/159



Workout:

Push A


Lying Chest Press

110x8
130x6
150x6
(Double Rest Pause) 
170x15-6-4
(Single Rest Pause) 
140x9-5

*shoulder was acting up a bit.

Slight Incline Dumbbell Press

60x6
75x6
(Single Drop Set)
85x10 / 65x8
(Back Down Set) 
70x8

Shoulder Press Machine

4x105x8

Seated Lateral Machine

3x50x20

Cross Cable Extensions

3x25x15

Dumbbell Side Lateral

3x25x15

Super Set: EZ Bar Press-down / EZ Bar Overhead Extension

80x15 / 80x15
2x80x12 / 2x80x12

Dumbbell Shrug

2x55x15
(Drop Set)
55x10 / 40x12

Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise

3x15x20 
15x15

Single Dumbbell Snatch

2x50x10

*killed my lungs but surprising not hard on the shoulder. So out of shape lol.



Notes:

248.8 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

5/14/2022


Eating:


-fk ton of sleep and a meal out with the woman- 


Calories: 
Macros: 



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

5/15/2022


Eating:


-decided to throw a spin on the ole yard work today. I usually mow in four different sections. So after each section I did the following…

10 axe swings on each arm
15 side laterals
15 rear laterals
15 presses
15 shrugs
15 curls
15 extensions

… was fun lol-



Calories: 
Macros: 



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

5/16/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g guacamole sauce


Calories: 2575
Macros: 239/208/79



Notes:

247.6 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

5/17/2022


Eating:


-5 hour drive with a corner store breakfast and Jack in the Box lunch. Lots of shitting. Hotel burger, fries and beers for dinner-


Calories: 
Macros: 



Workout:

Pull Day @ Hotel Gym


Bent Over Straight Arm Single Arm Row (pulling leg forward)

5x15
10x12
15x10
25x12
30x10

Chest Supported Dual Dumbbell Row

4x45x10

Dumbbell Shrug

35x15
50x15
(Drop Set)
45x15 / 30x10

Dumbbell Row

3x50x12

Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises

5x25
10x20
15x15
(Rest Pause to Drop Set)
25x15-8 / 15x8

Seated Dumbbell Hammer Curl

3x20x12

Incline Dumbbell Curl

3x15x10

Standing Dumbbell Hammer Curl

20x10
30x6
15x10

Chest Supported Reverse Dumbbell Curl

10x15
15x15
10x15

Concentration Dumbbell Wrist Curl

50x20
45x20

Reverse Wrist Curl on Bench

2x5x20


*had some preworkout motivation meeting pro wrestler Big Show in the elevator down to the gym lol.



Notes:

249.0 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Those frickin wrist curls are insane, how did your forearms get so strong? 

Nevermind 🤣


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Those frickin wrist curls are insane, how did your forearms get so strong?
> 
> Nevermind 🤣


I train for competive arm wrestling for 3-4 years. Use to do same exercise with Hundos with a fat grip but was nothing compared to the guys that were beating me lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> I train for competive arm wrestling for 3-4 years. Use to do same exercise with Hundos with a fat grip but was nothing compared to the guys that were beating me lol


I remember you talked about arm wresting when you first came on here. I was making a masturbation joke. It's a shame the 5 nuckle shuffle doesn't work my forearms would be jammin. 😁


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> I remember you talked about arm wresting when you first came on here. I was making a masturbation joke. It's a shame the 5 nuckle shuffle doesn't work my forearms would be jammin. 😁


Yeah I decided to quit fairly quickly once I joined cause I really wanted to be big three strong. AW soreness will prevent most if not all progress on those lifts.


----------



## PZT

5/18/2022


Eating:


-in a different office today. Pretty good little free breakfast at the hotel. Had a sandwich and some oats. 
A badass BLT type sandwich for lunch. Shit ton of Chianese food pre-workout. Milk and protein bar post workout. More Chianese after a shower and milk and protein bar pre bed.-



Calories: 
Macros: 



Workout:

Push Day @ Hotel Gym


Incline Dumbbell Fly

2x5x10
2x10x8
15x10
25x10
(Drop Set)
30x12 / 15x8

Incline Dumbbell Press

35x8
45x8
(Rest Pause)
50x12-7-5

Seated Dumbbell Overhead Press

4x30x12

Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals

5x25
10x20
15x15
(Clusterish Set)
20x10-10-10 / 15x10-10 / 10x15

Dumbbell Skull Crushers

2x20x15
2x25x12

Dumbbell Kick Backs

5x12
10x12
15x12
5x15

Single Arm Overhead Dumbbell Extension

2x20x10
25x10
15x15

Medicine Ball Slams

15x50

Alternating Single Arm Dumbbell Snatches

50x15



Notes:

- lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

5/19/2022


Eating:


-breakfast was a sandwich & Belgium waffle. Corner store bullshit during another 5 hour drive. Had a donut when I got back to my office. Pizza and cream soda with the family when I got home. Fruity pebbles pre-bed. Hopefully get my shit together Monday. Didn’t prep any meals for Friday.



Calories: 
Macros: 



Notes:

- lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Skullcrusher

mmmmmm donut...


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> mmmmmm donut...


It was a shitty one. I have when I get like this cause I eat shit I do even really enjoy lol


----------



## PZT

5/20/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz breakfast casserole

6 oz tuna
200 g garden salad
4 oz pumpkin cake

6 oz breakfast casserole 

6 oz tuna
200 g garden salad

Nachos @ Rodeo
12 oz Dr Pepper

50 g whey
2.5 oz ranchero chips
20 oz cream soda


Calories: 3135
Macros: 207/335/110



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking. Really wanted to weigh this morning to see how the trip effected me but mornings are hectic at home right now being down to one family vehicle. End to a long week but had a nice family nigh at a rodeo.


----------



## Trendkill

12oz of breakfast casserole!  Save some for the rest of us man.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> 12oz of breakfast casserole!  Save some for the rest of us man.


I donated for the ole girl cooking for us a work. 
I PLAY FO KEEPS, @Trendkill !!!!! Lol


----------



## Trendkill

Fo Shizzle.


----------



## PZT

5/21/2022


Eating:


-more yard work and did another 4 round circuit split after each section…

10 axe swings each arm
10 dual dumbbell rows
10 single arm rows each arm
10 shrugs
10 rear raises
10 curls

… much hard day than last week for some reason.-



Calories:
Macros:



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

5/22/2022


Eating:


-just a bunch of shit eating-



Calories: 
Macros: 



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

5/23/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey

5.5 oz raw hot sausage 
2 whole eggs
25 g shredded cheese 

50 g whey
100 g banana


Calories: 2950
Macros: 278/186/118



Workout:

Tactical Hypertrophy Squat Day


Back Squat

45x8
2x135x6
4x225x10

*been three months I think since I squatted. Years since I did a 4x10. Didn’t do myself any favors not wearing my squat shoes or sleeves either lol. I’ve really let myself go.

Walking Lunges

4xBWx8

*quads were burning and low back was super pumped after squating. 

Front Squat

135x6
4x115x8

*my low back was so fked at this point and just couldn’t catch my breath. Was starting to get depressing knowing where I was just 6 months ago. Started realizing by the second set with 115 that with my flat feet I just can’t stay in my heels without squat shoes. And my gawd the low back pump.

WOD:
AMRAP 12 Minutes
Deadlift / Jumping Jacks

179x20 / BWx50
179x20 / BWx50
179x16 / BWx0

*this is bullshit.


**I did feel some sort of accomplishment post work though. And also my low back felt kind of better but idk about when I wake up. I expect some bad DOMS some time for sure. 



Notes:

252.0 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> 5/23/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 50 g whey
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 5.5 oz raw hot sausage
> 2 whole eggs
> 25 g shredded cheese
> 
> 50 g whey
> 100 g banana
> 
> 
> Calories: 2950
> Macros: 278/186/118
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Tactical Hypertrophy Squat Day
> 
> 
> Back Squat
> 
> 45x8
> 2x135x6
> 4x225x10
> 
> *been three months I think since I squatted. Years since I did a 4x10. Didn’t do myself any favors not wearing my squat shoes or sleeves either lol. I’ve really let myself go.
> 
> Walking Lunges
> 
> 4xBWx8
> 
> *quads were burning and low back was super pumped after squating.
> 
> Front Squat
> 
> 135x6
> 4x115x8
> 
> *my low back was so fked at this point and just couldn’t catch my breath. Was starting to get depressing knowing where I was just 6 months ago. Started realizing by the second set with 115 that with my flat feet I just can’t stay in my heels without squat shoes. And my gawd the low back pump.
> 
> WOD:
> AMRAP 12 Minutes
> Deadlift / Jumping Jacks
> 
> 179x20 / BWx50
> 179x20 / BWx50
> 179x16 / BWx0
> 
> *this is bullshit.
> 
> 
> **I did feel some sort of accomplishment post work though. And also my low back felt kind of better but idk about when I wake up. I expect some bad DOMS some time for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> 252.0 lbs. upon waking.


Back pumps can suck fucking ass make ya feel like you're 100 n shit I get em too. Have to stop some times between sets and lay on the bench bring my knees up to my chest hold that for a few seconds to stretch it out. They come back but its a moment of relief.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I feel like nearly all us old men on here are dealing with lower back shit.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> I feel like nearly all us old men on here are dealing with lower back shit.


think mine is a lot to do with under using it lol


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Back pumps can suck fucking ass make ya feel like you're 100 n shit I get em too. Have to stop some times between sets and lay on the bench bring my knees up to my chest hold that for a few seconds to stretch it out. They come back but its a moment of relief.


I need to do some hip mobility stuff I think


----------



## PZT

5/24/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

1/2 c protein pudding 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
150 g cooked white rice

4 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
125 g cooked white rice 

Steak & Pepper Jack Cheese sub on Jalepeno Bread with bell pepper, onion & black olives.

50 g whey
1 oatmeal raisin cookie 


Calories: 2720
Macros: 249/258/75



Notes:

251.0 lbs. upon waking. Nearly 11 hours in the office today, been awhile since I did that. Kinda excited about training tomorrow. Leg DOMs hit fast! Lol. Mainly quads and glutes. Hamstrings aren’t too bad.


----------



## PZT

5/25/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
3 c coffee 
3 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g banana

Crunch spicy crab roll
Spicy avocado crab roll
Cream cheese avocado crab roll

2 oz protein bar

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 

Double quarter pounder with cheese 
Large French fry 

50 g whey


Calories: 3505
Macros: 249/306/147



Workout:

Tactical Hypertrophy Push Day @ Home


Perfect Push Ups

4xBWx20

Standing Single Arm Overhead Dumbbell Press

60x8
3x50x8

Standing Dumbbell Crucifix Holds

4x5x45-Seconds

WOD: 
(5 Rounds - 21 minutes)

Dumbbell Farmers Carries / Single Arm Dumbbell Snatches 

30x125 Meters 
————————
20x15 each arm


*made it home with just enough time before it got dark to do this. Plus there was a nice breeze and a cold front came in think. Legs were still sore as fk. Push ups were too difficult but the over heads were challenging. The crucifix’ were a nice change up. The WOD was very improvised and thought I was going to do 500 meter rounds but my hands were blowing up. The snatches were no bad. 
Hopefully back in the gym Friday. 



Notes:

252.4 lbs. upon waking. Another long day at work.


----------



## PZT

5/26/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

1 c coffee
1 c creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

2/3 beef quesadilla 

50 g whey

3 slices chicken bacon ranch pizza


Calories: 3675
Macros: 266/287/154



Notes:

250.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## DEADlifter

What happened to the other third of the quesadilla?  Sea gulls swipe it?


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> What happened to the other third of the quesadilla?  Sea gulls swipe it?


Was ole ladies left over lunch. I’d snap a sea gull, over a 1/3 of a ‘dilla , bro! Lol


----------



## PZT

5/27/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

1/4 c sausage
1/4 c scramble eggs
1 biscuit
1/4 c gravy

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
150 g cooked white rice

3 oz lemon bar

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
150 g cooked white rice

3 oz lemon bar

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
150 g cooked white rice

50 g whey

100 g protein bar


Calories: 3505
Macros: 246/338/121



Workout:

Tactical Hypertrophy Pull Day


Conventional Deadlift

135x6
225x6
4x315x6

*this went better than expected.

Single Arm Dumbbell Row

4x70x12

*these were actually gasing me pretty hard but kept focus in lower lat.

Pull Ups

BWx5,6,5,5,5,5,5,4

*I knew it was coming and sure enough forearm tendons flared up. Toughed it out though.

WOD
(For Time)
Reverse Sled Pull: 45x400
Clean & Jerk: 115x30
Reverse Sled Pull: 45x400
(38 Minutes)

*this actually had a high face pull ever 10 meters due to the length of gym. So that meant 80 face pulls the whole WOD. Which was the hard part of the first round of pulls and probably didn’t make the clean & jerks easier. Clean & Jerks was miserable. The second round of pulls had my rear Delts & traps screaming.



Notes:

248.6 lbs. upon waking. Another long day at work.


----------



## CJ

You did CrossFit!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> You did CrossFit!!!  🤣🤣🤣


Three time this week lol


----------



## CJ

PZT said:


> Three time this week lol


BURPEES!!! 🤗🤗🤗


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> BURPEES!!! 🤗🤗🤗


I might have to do them on my fists or something. One of my wrist does go back far enough.


----------



## PZT

5/28/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
25 g almond butter
100 g banana

50 g whey
2 whole eggs
1/2 c dry oats
300 ml whole milk
50 g blackberries 

Spicy crab roll
Crunch crab roll
Cream cheese & avocado roll
32 oz Gatorade 

100 g takis
500 ml sweet tea 

200 g cookie dough ice cream 

50 g whey
50 g takis


Calories: 3650
Macros: 192/424/138



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking. Previous nights workout made yard work quite difficult. Especially cause I had to do tree trimming as well. Traps were pissed and legs are fkin fried but I got it done.


----------



## PZT

5/29/2022


Eating:


-day out at the lake with the family-


Calories: 
Macros: 



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## DEADlifter

We're going to need the lake cookout version of the food log.


----------



## Ahodroj23

PZT said:


> Well its time to get back into it. I got to the point four years ago where I really knew my body and had decent strength. Had my son at 30 and slowly became a really good Dad. From the years where I learned a lot I know exactly what needs to be done, which is depressing at times because I know how much work I need to put in. I am still trying to get stricter on diet but that will come. Actually was able to get back in the gym yesterday for the first time since Covid. My volume and poundage is laughable to me right now but still feels good. And added not is that I also train for arm wrestling which was also a slight reason my physique struggles now. But I will leave out that type training for now. I will start posting my eating habits and routine to see in print where I need to get my ass in gear and help drive me to be as big, strong and lean as I can get. Detail will increase in log as I get more serious.
> 
> 
> 
> _*5/12/2020*_
> 
> 
> 
> *Diet:*
> 
> 
> 2 scoops whey
> 
> 0 calorie energy drink
> 
> 4 oz. 93/7 beef
> 1/2 c uncooked white rice
> 
> 4 oz. 93/7 beef
> 1/2 c uncooked white rice
> 
> 2 scoops whey protein
> 
> 6 oz orange chicken
> 1/2 c cooked chicken and rice
> 
> 4 oz greek yogurt
> 1/4 c flax seed/ oat mix
> 
> 2 scoops whey protein
> 
> 
> _Notes: _Still a shitty diet but waaaay better that what my normal days have been lately. Once I get back into tracking macros I will post those.
> 
> 
> 
> *Lifting:*
> 
> Chest & Abs
> 
> DB Incline Press
> 
> 20x12
> 40x12
> 60x12
> 80x12
> 100x10
> 
> DB Incline Fly
> 
> 30x12
> 35x12
> 40x12
> 
> BB Flat Bench Press
> 
> 135x12
> 185x10
> 225x8
> (paused)
> 275x1
> 315x1
> 
> Cable Flies
> 
> 20x12
> 25x12
> 30x12
> 35x12
> 2x45x12
> 50x10
> 55x8
> 
> Roman Chair Leg Raises
> 
> 2xBWx20
> 
> Low Cable Oblique Suitcases
> 
> 2x50x10
> 
> 
> Notes: Low volume compared to old me but was glad I could still bench 315. I had been doing many many push ups at home over the last month or 2 so maybe that helped. Also did some arm wrestling movements to strengthen my hand, wrist, etc but not very exciting lol. Back workout coming tonight. See you guys later.


My diet is shit right now reading your diet log reminded me having to weigh everything we eat. I plan on dieting again just not as intense start out slowly. Good work out on your chest day alot of those are favorite of mine


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> We're going to need the lake cookout version of the food log.


Half a large bag of cheddar sour cream wave ships, half a lunchable & 3 bud lights.


----------



## PZT

Ahodroj23 said:


> My diet is shit right now reading your diet log reminded me having to weigh everything we eat. I plan on dieting again just not as intense start out slowly. Good work out on your chest day alot of those are favorite of mine


Don’t read this log in the present then. It’s a shit show.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Half a large bag of cheddar sour cream wave ships, half a lunchable & 3 bud lights.


I expected at least double this. And where’s the cookout part?  Lunchables are not actually food so surely there is some meat missing from this equation.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> I expected at least double this. And where’s the cookout part?  Lunchables are not actually food so surely there is some meat missing from this equation.


Yeah wasn’t that kinda day lol


----------



## PZT

5/30/2022


Eating:


6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
300 ml whole milk 

9 chicken taquitos 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

2 cinnamon toast waffles

4 slices white bread
75 g grape jelly
75 g peanut butter

20 saltine crackers


Calories: 3585
Macros: 194/401/131



Workout:

Tactical Hypertrophy Overhead Press Day


Standing Barbell Overhead Press

2x45x8
2x65x6
4x95x8

*stayed very conservative here. Due to previous shoulder problems.

Seated Dumbbell Overhead Press 

4x55x10

*this was probably to heavy for a starting point for me right now.

Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals

4x20x15

*glad I went “light” on these right off the bat. After the pressing movements these felt like a ton.

WOD:
(4 Rounds For Time)
Parallel Bar Dips: BWx15
Pull Ups: BWx15
Decline Sit Ups: BWx15
(28 Minutes)

*dips were easy but didn’t know how shoulders were gonna hold up. They were supposed to be weighted. Pull Ups were tough and will be for a while. I can tell they’ll ll progress quickly though. Sit ups were mostly hard because of fatigue. Tendons flared as soon as I started pulling of course.



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking. Was running hot and didn’t really feel like eating most of the day. I assume it was due to all the extra sun this weekend.


----------



## PZT

5/31/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

Bacon Ultimate Cheeseburger
Spicy Loaded Curly Fries


Calories: 3245
Macros: 224/249/147



Notes:

249.6 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

6/1/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey

2 pop tarts
500 ml whole milk

100 g protein bar


Calories: 2955
Macros: 245/295/85



Workout:

Tactical Hypertrophy Squat Day


Back Squat

45x8
135x6
185x4
225x2
4x245x10

*yeah last week was mos def harder without squat shoes. I stayed in a groove with these. Still working but night as grindy.

Medicine Ball Walking Lunge

4xBW+10x8

*not too bad. 

Front Squat

4x125x8

*super light with the shoes but still hell on my cardiovascular system.

WOD:
(12 Minute AMRAP)
Dumbbell Deadlift Dumbbell Farmers Walk

120x10 / 120x20 meters
120x10 / 120x20 meters
120x10 / 120x20 meters
120x6 / 120x0 meters

*horrible, wannabe-man-shit. The deadlifts felt really heavy. Way harder to stay tight like with a barbell. 


**so much work than I’m use to coming from the higher intensity training. 



Notes:

248.8 lbs. upon waking. Noticed after a week of this type of training my appetite is fked post workout. Can always eat some cookies n cream pop tarts though lol.


----------



## PZT

6/2/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer
Sausage bacon egg cheese biscuit 
20 oz Gatorade 

6 oz tuna
125 g banana

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
100 g cooked squash

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
7 rice cakes

50 g whey

100 g takis

100 g protein bar


Calories: 3410
Macros: 258/356/106



Notes:

245.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

6/3/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer
2 quiches

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
150 g cooked white rice

2 tbsp creamer
2 tbsp coffee

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
150 g cooked white rice

8 oz zebra pudding

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
150 g cooked white rice

50 g whey
150 g banana

144 oz bud light


Calories: 4610
Macros: 254/365/128



Workout:

Tactical Hypertrophy Bench Press Day


Flat Barbell Bench Press

45x15
95x12
135x10
4x185x8

*felt like a bitch but need to build up some solid technique and stability if I ever wanna be decently strong again.

Dumbbell Flat Press

4x65x10

*very light. Don’t wanna be pushing harder here than on the barbell. Able to protect my shoulder more here.

Dumbbell Flat Fly

4x20x12

*light but safety first hoes.

WOD:
(5 Rounds for Time)
Reverse Sled Pull:
90x20 Meters
Fat Bar Push Press:
90x15
(17 minutes)

*the push presses were way harder than expect. I’ll do this same WOD on the next workout like this but heavier on the sled. Would have been more fun with less push reps but I’m trying to do what I don’t like.


**a lot less volume than I’m use to on a push day but man those push presses real gave a full upper body pump finish.



Notes:

245.4 lbs. upon waking. Probably lowest average body weight I have had since April.


----------



## PZT

6/4/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar

8 oz sweet tea

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g takis
2 pop tarts
500 ml whole milk 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g takis
25 g guacamole salsa 

60 oz Budweiser 
Philly Cheese Steak & Fries

50 g takis


Calories: 4580
Macros: 187/482/153



Notes:

243.4 lbs. upon waking. Haven’t been this light since July lol. But doesn’t look as pretty as it did then haha. Need to get my diet together or just eat more. This weight loss was while averaging 3500 calories this week. Not the cleanest at all. Yard work and went out to a bar that night.


----------



## DEADlifter

Eating enough can be hard as hell sometimes.


----------



## PZT

6/5/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
300 ml whole milk

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g takis
20 oz cream soda 

5.5 oz boudin 
50 g bacon wrapped jalapeño 

50 g whey
50 g takis

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
2 slices white bread
1 slice cheese
50 g miracle whip

5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
100 g cooked fancy rice 

1 Twinkie 
1 Twix 


Calories: 4040
Macros: 268/429/126



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

6/6/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
3 c coffee 
3 tbsp creamer 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

8 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
300 ml whole milk
25 g almond butter
75 g strawberry jam

100 g protein bar


Calories: 3000
Macros: 271/273/80



Workout:

Tactical Hypertrophy Deadlift Day


Conventional Deadlift

135x8
225x6
315x1
4x335x6

*form was slightly better.

Single Arm Dumbbell Row

4x75x12

*easier than last week.

Pull-Ups

BWx8,6,5,6,5,5,5

*tendons scream the first few sets.

WOD:
(For Time)
DB Farmers Walk: 60x400
BB Clean & Jerks: 129x30
DB Farmers Walk: 60x400
(45 Minutes)

*400 meters was too much and clean & jerks fked me up. My hands and traps will be obliterated.


**hopefully recover for Wednesday’s OHP day. 



Notes:

249.4 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

6/7/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
Sausage bacon egg cheese biscuit
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

8 raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

8 raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey

75 g takis

100 g protein bar

6 cream cheese n chives crackers
50 g takis
40 pretzels


Calories: 3625
Macros: 250/335/140



Notes:

245.8 lbs. upon waking. Busy day at work.


----------



## PZT

6/8/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
Barbacoa Burrito
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

8 raw 93/7 ground beef 

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

8 oz 93/7 ground beef 

8 raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
300 ml whole milk 
1 snickerdoodle cookie

100 g protein bar

1 snickerdoodle cookie
1/2 c whole milk


Calories: 3120
Macros: 301/209/116



Workout:

Tactical Hypertrophy Overhead Press Day


Standing Barbell Overhead Press

2x45x7
2x65x7
95x1
4x105x8

*not too bad on shoulder.

Seated Dumbbell Overhead Press

4x60x10

*felt pretty stable.

Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals

4x25x15

*good work.

WOD:
(4 Rounds for Time)
Parallel Bar Dip: BW+10x15
Pull Ups: BWx15
Decline Sit Ups: BWx15
(21+ Minutes)

*I didn’t start timing until second round. So I averaged 7 minutes a round on the three I did time and last time I average 7 minutes on 4 rounds. 


**pretty good sesh.



Notes:

248.2 lbs. upon waking. Busy day at work again.


----------



## PZT

6/9/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
Sausage bacon egg cheese biscuit 
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz tuna
150 g cooked white rice

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g takis

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz tuna
150 g cooked white rice

50 g takis

100 g protein bar

Foot long cold cut on Italian herbs cheese with pepper Jack cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, black olives & mayonnaise 


Calories: 3925
Macros: 265/364/153



Notes:

246.2 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

6/10/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
4 slices homemade French toast
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

100 g brownies

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

1 c Hashbrown casserole
50 g brownie
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g brownie 

50 g whey

90 g brownie 


Calories: 3920
Macros: 232/453/125



Workout:

Tactical Hypertrophy Birth-Day


Body Push Ups:

10,1,9,2,8,3,7,4,6,5,5,6,4,7,3,8,2,9,1,10

*this was a Juarez Method 10. Glad I didn’t go with 20.

SSB Hise Shrug

4x151x20

*been wanting to try these for a long time. Really something different. Like serious king of yoke exercises. Last set was really challenging.

Rope Kettlebell Curls:

4x15x15

*these fell awesome going from a neutral position to a slight supination at contraction.

Rear Dumbbell Raise w/ Forehead Supported:

4x5x25

*super light but concentrated on a exaggerated contraction every rep.

Bodyweight Tricep Extension Ladders:

2x#1: 15 / 2x#2: 8 / 2x#3: 8

*threw this in to finish off making the upper body juiciness. 

WOD:
(11 Minute AMRAP)
Dumbbell Farmer Walks: 150x20-Meters
Reverse Sled Pull: 
135x20-Meters
(4 Rounds)

*might have gotten 5 rounds but sliced my finger open half way through first sled pulls and had to clog up with chalk twice before I could start second round. This was fun but man the sleds killed calves.



Notes:

249.4 lbs. upon waking. Was a good birthday. Good day at work and fun at the gym but didn’t get no pussy.


----------



## solitude914

PZT said:


> 6/10/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 50 g whey
> 4 slices homemade French toast
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 100 g brownies
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 1 c Hashbrown casserole
> 50 g brownie
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 50 g brownie
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 90 g brownie
> 
> 
> Calories: 3920
> Macros: 232/453/125
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Tactical Hypertrophy Birth-Day
> 
> 
> Body Push Ups:
> 
> 10,1,9,2,8,3,7,4,6,5,5,6,4,7,3,8,2,9,1,10
> 
> *this was a Juarez Method 10. Glad I didn’t go with 20.
> 
> SSB Hise Shrug
> 
> 4x151x20
> 
> *been wanting to try these for a long time. Really something different. Like serious king of yoke exercises. Last set was really challenging.
> 
> Rope Kettlebell Curls:
> 
> 4x15x15
> 
> *these fell awesome going from a neutral position to a slight supination at contraction.
> 
> Rear Dumbbell Raise w/ Forehead Supported:
> 
> 4x5x25
> 
> *super light but concentrated on a exaggerated contraction every rep.
> 
> Bodyweight Tricep Extension Ladders:
> 
> 2x#1: 15 / 2x#2: 8 / 2x#3: 8
> 
> *threw this in to finish off making the upper body juiciness.
> 
> WOD:
> (11 Minute AMRAP)
> Dumbbell Farmer Walks: 150x20-Meters
> Reverse Sled Pull:
> 135x20-Meters
> (4 Rounds)
> 
> *might have gotten 5 rounds but sliced my finger open half way through first sled pulls and had to clog up with chalk twice before I could start second round. This was fun but man the sleds killed calves.
> 
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> 249.4 lbs. upon waking. Was a good birthday. Good day at work and fun at the gym but didn’t get no pussy.


Love the SSB Hise shrugs!!


----------



## PZT

6/11/2022


Eating:


50g whey
100 g brownie 

3 sushi rolls
32 oz Gatorade 

50 g Stuffed jalapeño pepper
50 g takis 

50 g Stuffed jalapeño pepper 
1/2 pint Ben & Jerry’s ice cream 

3 oz pork tenderloin 
100 g red potatoes 
50 g stuffed jalapeño pepper 

60 g protein bar

75 g takis


Calories: 3875
Macros: 158/463/157



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking. Yard work during Texas heat advisory warning was not fun. Ate most of this junk in a short time frame.


----------



## DEADlifter

I went to Kroger after doing legs today and was pretty damn hungry.  The Cherry Garcia and Chunky Monkey were calling me.


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> I went to Kroger after doing legs today and was pretty damn hungry.  The Cherry Garcia and Chunky Monkey were calling me.


I had the strawberry cheese cake


----------



## PZT

6/12/2022


Eating:


50g whey

11 oz mocha espresso

1 oz protein puffs
1 oz protein chips

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
150 g cooked white rice
25 g takis

12 fig newtons

6 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
150 g cooked white rice
25 g guacamole salsa

60 g protein bar

50 g takis

300 g chef salad
50 g ranch dressing

100 pretzels

Regular size banana creampie shake

50 g takis


Calories: 4805
Macros: 231/541/184



Notes:

249.0 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Trendkill

12 fig newtons is the same as running a gram of tren.  Tread carefully.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> 12 fig newtons is the same as running a gram of tren.  Tread carefully.


Fk man! I don’t want dem sides!!!!


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Fk man! I don’t want dem sides!!!!


You can counteract the sides by eating exactly 100 pretzels....Oh wait, I see you're already aware of that solution.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> You can counteract the sides by eating exactly 100 pretzels....Oh wait, I see you're already aware of that solution.


that was only bro science, kinda of wishful thinking on my part


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> that was only bro science, kinda of wishful thinking on my part


3 strawberry poptarts will work also.  This has been verified by everyone on reddit.


----------



## CJ

Mmmmm, foooooood!!! 🤗


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> 3 strawberry poptarts will work also.  This has been verified by everyone on reddit.


It’s gonna be 4


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> Mmmmm, foooooood!!! 🤗


Gtfo fatty


----------



## PZT

6/13/2022


Eating:


50g whey
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

60 g protein bar

75 g whey

4 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
100 g cooked white rice 


Calories: 1505
Macros: 187/107/31



Workout:

Tactical Hypertrophy Squat Day


Barbell Back Squat

45x8
95x8
135x6
185x4
225x2
4x255x10

*really tried controlling my breathing between sets. Form my have suffered because my lower back was pumped after 2 sets. 

Kettlebell Walking Lunge

4xBW+15x8

*these are always so much hard with a pumped back.

Barbell Front Squat

4x135x8

*not too bad. 

WOD:
(13 Minute AMRAP)
Barbell High Pulls: 89x12
Trap Bar Farmers: 155x60
(5 Rounds)

*got it done. Didn’t know where to start with the trap bar variation, so stayed conservative but was still challenging for 60 meters. 
Always love high pulls but usually irritating for tendons. Tendons are already fked so I went for it lol.



Notes:

254.2 lbs. upon waking. Finally got a new assistant at work so missed 2 meals training and then my appetite was shit after lifting.


----------



## PZT

6/14/2022


Eating:


50g whey
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
3 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

60 g protein bar

12 oz orange chicken 
9 oz fried rice

80 g protein bar

2 pop tarts
1 c reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3345
Macros: 211/382/108



Notes:

248.6 lbs. upon waking. Another day of training new assistant and then grocery shopping with the family.


----------



## PZT

6/15/2022


Eating:


50g whey
100 g flakey biscuits
180 g gravy 
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

80 g protein bar

75 g whey

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g takis

3 oz sourdough pretzels 

23 pop tarts
600 ml whole milk 


Calories: 3995
Macros: 265/445/122



Workout:

Tactical Hypertrophy Bench Press Day


Barbell Flat Bench Press

45x15
95x12
135x10
185x2
4x195x8

*weak, weak.

Dumbbell Flat Bench Press

4x70x10

*easy work. 

Dumbbell Flat Fly

4x25x12

*ehh.

WOD:
(5 Rounds for Time)
Reverse Sled Pull: 135x20
Fat Bar Push Press: 90x15
(15 Minutes)

*push presses were easier this week, will raise that next week. 20 meter Sled pulls were most definitely harder with with 135 on this WOD. Last two work outs carries and pulls have been at a fast pace as well. Quick feet you might say. Was 2 minutes faster than last time I did this WOD and the sleds were 45 pounds heavier this go. 



Notes:

249.4 lbs. upon waking. More employee training, hopefully have them more job duties tomorrow and get in at least two whole meals during the day.


----------



## Yano

"23 pop tarts
600 ml whole milk"

Holy fucking snack attack !!!


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> "23 pop tarts
> 600 ml whole milk"
> 
> Holy fucking snack attack !!!


Haha was 3, aint one my son left out lol. I have eaten 12 in one sitting easily though


----------



## PZT

6/16/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
butter milk pie
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

60 g protein bar 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

Triple Cheese Burger
Large Shake
Large Fries
(3330 Calories!)

2 oz sourdough pretzels 

80 g protein bar

Regular banana cream pie shake 


Calories: 5364
Macros: 248/626/201



Notes:

250.2 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

6/16/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
butter milk pie
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

60 g protein bar 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

Triple Cheese Burger
Large Shake
Large Fries
(3330 Calories!)

2 oz sourdough pretzels 

80 g protein bar

Regular banana cream pie shake 


Calories: 5364
Macros: 248/626/201



Notes:

250.2 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

6/17/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
100 g banana
Strawberry cup cake
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

60 g protein bar 

1 lbs. bacon cheeseburger
Fries
Ketchup
24 oz Budweiser

100 g nerds
12 oz Coke

Soft pretzel 
12 oz Coke


Calories: 4180
Macros: 197/461/142



Notes:

249.8 lbs. upon waking. No lifting. Ended going to dinner and movies. Saw Top Gun & Jurassic Park.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> 6/17/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 50 g whey
> 100 g banana
> Strawberry cup cake
> 3 c coffee
> 3 tbsp creamer
> 
> 6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 60 g protein bar
> 
> 1 lbs. bacon cheeseburger
> Fries
> Ketchup
> 24 oz Budweiser
> 
> 100 g nerds
> 12 oz Coke
> 
> Soft pretzel
> 12 oz Coke
> 
> 
> Calories: 4180
> Macros: 197/461/142
> 
> 
> 
> Notes:
> 
> 249.8 lbs. upon waking. No lifting. Ended going to dinner and movies. Saw Top Gun & Jurassic Park.


Top Gun: Epic

Jurassic Park: Glad that franchise is over


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Top Gun: Epic
> 
> Jurassic Park: Glad that franchise is over


I wonder if people whom never seen the first top gun enjoyed it as much. And just no Jurassic park lives up to the first


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> I wonder if people whom never seen the first top gun enjoyed it as much. And just no Jurassic park lives up to the first


My oldest loved Top Gun and he has seen the original but it was when he was much younger.  It was just everything a summer movie should be.

The first Jurassic Park was such an experience that they should have never made any other movies.  Same with the book.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> My oldest loved Top Gun and he has seen the original but it was when he was much younger.  It was just everything a summer movie should be.
> 
> The first Jurassic Park was such an experience that they should have never made any other movies.  Same with the book.


J


Trendkill said:


> My oldest loved Top Gun and he has seen the original but it was when he was much younger.  It was just everything a summer movie should be.
> 
> The first Jurassic Park was such an experience that they should have never made any other movies.  Same with the book.


My kids love the newer Jurassic parks


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> J
> 
> My kids love the newer Jurassic parks


Mine do too but I think it's simply because they don't understand how revolutionary the first movie was.  It literally changed the industry.  That movie and Terminator 2 are landmark films for the use of realistic CGI.  We had never seen anything like that before.  The kids today are like, yeah, whatever, amazingly lifelike real dinosaurs, meh, cool.


----------



## PZT

6/18/2022


Eating:


80 g protein bar

50 g takis

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese 
50 g takis

2 pop tarts
500 ml whole milk 

2 oz sourdough pretzels 

50 g whey
50 g takis

2 pop tarts
500 ml whole milk 


Calories: 3505
Macros: 168/403/134



Notes:

249.4 lbs. upon waking. More yard work. Was easier at first without working the night before but didn’t get up early enough. Was hot asf again. Almost died at the end.


----------



## Perrin Aybara

I saw the first Jurassic Park in theaters back in the day. I guess I would've been 9 years old at the time. That's one I'll never forget.


----------



## PZT

6/19/2022


Eating:


8 oz 93/7 ground beef 
130 g cooked white rice 

80 g protein bar

80 g protein bar

50 g whey

4 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
75 g cooked white rice 


Calories: 1655
Macros: 154/150/47


*may or may not been feed 4-6 Jack & cokes prebed. 



Workout:

Tactical Hypertrophy Deadlift Day


Conventional Deadlift 

135x6
225x5
315x1
4x365x6

*these felt god awful on posterior chain and even grip. Guessing yard work killed that shit lol. Weights drop on next pulling day. 

Single Arm Dumbbell Row

4x80x12

*kills my gas tank. Drop of poundage on these next pull day as well. 

Pull Ups

BWx6,5,6,6,6,6,

*these were really killing my tendons this day. Going to see if underhand feels better for a few weeks. Then go to a neutral grip after that some time.

WOD:
(For Time)
DB Farmer Walk: 80x200
1 Arm KB High Pull: 35x30
DB Farmer Walk: 80x200
(20 Minutes)

*probably should stick to sled pulls on this particular workout. After the deads, pull ups and rows my calluses are extremely tendon and effects the farmers. Otherwise they were too bad till second round. High pulls were probably too light but went conservative due to replacing clean and jerk. That was done because I will most likely be peering tomorrow and didn’t want to go into that fatigued guess. 



Notes:

248.8 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> I wonder if people whom never seen the first top gun enjoyed it as much. And just no Jurassic park lives up to the first


Negative Ghost Rider , the pattern is full


----------



## PZT

6/20/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

100 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 oz spicy ketchup

60 g protein bar 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g takis

80 g protein bar

2 pop tarts
400 ml whole milk


Calories: 3170
Macros: 226/323/102



Workout:

Tactical Hypertrophy Overhead Press Day


Standing Barbell Over Head Press

45x8
65x8
95x4
4x115x8

*probably the best these have felt in years. Weights will be reduced on all exercises next week though.

Seated Dumbbell Over Head Press

4x65x10

*shoulder started crying a bit on these during the first 2 exercises. 

Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals

4x30x15

*probably too heavy. 

WOD:
(4 Rounds for Time)
Parallel Bar Dip: BW+15x15
Cable Face Pulls: 50x15
Decline Sit Ups: BWx15
(14 Minutes)

*replaced pull ups with face pulls since my tendons were fried from the day prior. 



Notes:

246.2 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

6/21/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g takis

100 g protein bar

75 g whey

50 g takis

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g guacamole salsa

5 oz sourdough pretzels 

2 pop tarts
500 ml whole milk 


Calories: 3815
Macros: 256/415/119


Notes:

248.0 lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

6/22/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
4 c coffee 
4 tbsp creamer 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 oz flaming hot fries

100 g protein bar

50 g whey

75 g takis
500 ml sweet tea
60 g protein bar

1 pop tart
1 c whole milk


Calories: 2695
Macros: 193/270/90



Workout:

Tactical Hypertrophy Squat Day 


Barbell Back Squat:

45x8
135x6
225x4
4x235x10

*not too bad. Still tests my cardio. Already getting tired of high reps after 4 weeks of this shit lol. 

Dumbbell Walking Lunges

4x20x8

*slowly increasing. Think it’d be cool to do some heavy weight on lunges. 

Barbell Front Squats:

4x155x8

*like a piston. Doesn’t bother me too much doing 8s here. 

Super Set:
Zercher Squat / 
Reverse Sled Pull

3x135x15 / 3x135x20

*this quickly turned from AMRAP WOD to a super set because zerchers are bullshit. I’ve always thought that but confirmed today. 



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## quackattack

Just caught up on your log. You gay now?


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> Just caught up on your log. You gay now?


I know it’s pathetic right? It’s like a fkin different person lol


----------



## quackattack

PZT said:


> I know it’s pathetic right? It’s like a fkin different person lol


Still much stronger than me but you going to CrossFit was not something I saw coming lol


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> Still much stronger than me but you going to CrossFit was not something I saw coming lol


It’s not like I’m running but with injuries piling up I need a new type of goal. I still wanna train to failure but man I just get fked up lol. Actually fighting the urge to do conjugate again lol


----------



## PZT

6/23/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
Sausage egg cheese McGriddle
Medium mocha Frappuccino 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked
white rice

4 oz protein cookie

80 g protein bar

6 oz tuna
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g miracle whip 
75 g takis

3 oz sourdough pretzels 

50 g whey


Calories: 4025
Macros: 236/431/144



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

6/24/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
Medium mocha cappuccino 
Boudin Kolache

80 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

80 g protein bar 

2 glazed donuts

50 g whey

Footlong Cold Cut on Jalepeno & Cheddar Bread w/ pepper Jack cheese, lettuce, tomato, black olives & mayonnaise 

2 pop tarts


Calories: 4275
Macros: 244/464/162



Workout:

Bench Day


Barbell Flat Bench Press 

45x15
95x12
135x10
185x3
4x205x8

*last 2 sets I was able to get tight and helped a lot with the shoulder. 

Dumbbell Flat Bench Press

75x10
85x10
90x10
100x10

*things were feeling good in the shoulder so I fell off program. Felt good to at least feel some little boy weight. Tire of being a bitch. Back on plan next week though. 

Push Ups

4xBWx20

*these felt great. 

Seated Dumbbell Crucifix Holds

4x10x30-Seconds

*these always feel cool.

Kaz Press

4x50x12

*first time really doing these. 


**opted out of todays WOD due to still sore asf in the lower body from Wednesday and also yard work tomorrow. 



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking.


----------



## PZT

6/25/2022


Eating:


80 g protein bar

60 g black Forrest ham
50 g cheddar
2 flour tortillas
50 g miracle whip
50 g takis

2 pop tarts

11.5 oz boudin 

50 g takis
80 g protein bar

3 oz sourdough pretzels 


Calories: 3115
Macros: 104/401/120



Notes:

? lbs. upon waking. Yard work didn’t kill me this week.


----------



## PZT

6/26/2022


Eating:


80 g protein bar

8 oz 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

75 g whey

8 oz 93/7 ground beef
150 g cooked white rice 

48 oz bud light
125 g takis

2 lemon drizzle Bundt cakes

6 flaky biscuits
100 g honey peanut butter 
100 g strawberry jam


Calories: 4560
Macros: 224/459/162



Workout:

Random Pull Day


Fat Grip Dumbbell Row

20x8
40x8
4x60x8

Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row

45x8
4x70x8

Single Arm Chest Supported Row Machine

4x50x8

Smith Machine Bent Over Row

4x90x12

V Bar Straight Arm Pull Down

4x50x12

SSB Hise Shrug

4x171x15

Roman Chair Hyperextension

2xBWx15

Single Arm Cable Rear Delt Cross Body Pulls

3x20x12

Bent Over Fat Grip Single Arm Dumbbell Curl

4x20x8

Rope Kettlebell Curl

4x17.5x15



**adductors and Hamstrings still fucked from Wednesday, so no deads. Just a lot of volume. Probably start doing more intensity starting tomorrow.


----------



## PZT

6/27/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

1 oz protein chips

80 g protein bar

50 g whey

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
500 ml sweet tea

24 oz bud light 

Flaky biscuit 


Calories: 2650
Macros: 242/227/63



Workout:

Push Day


Dynamic Effort Flat Barbell Bench Press

45x15
95x12
135x10
155x5
8x185x3

*was kind of scared on these because I haven’t lifted explosively in a long time since shoulder issues started. Kind of enjoyed the fast pace as well.

Standing Barbell Overhead Press

65x6
95x4
115x2
135x13
95x15

*felt ok.

Seated Dumbbell Overhead Head Press

50x6
70x12
55x13

*felt heavy but didn’t hurt.

Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals

25x10
35x12
20x19

*ehh.

Parallel Bar Dips

BWx8
BW+20x18
BW+10x23

*so rough on the shoulder.

Treadmill

1 mile in 16:15

*embarrassing lol. Didn’t bother my cardio but man everything below the knee needs work.


----------



## hard_gains

PZT said:


> 6/27/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 3 c coffee
> 3 tbsp creamer
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 1 oz protein chips
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 500 ml sweet tea
> 
> 24 oz bud light
> 
> Flaky biscuit
> 
> 
> Calories: 2650
> Macros: 242/227/63
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Push Day
> 
> 
> Dynamic Effort Flat Barbell Bench Press
> 
> 45x15
> 95x12
> 135x10
> 155x5
> 8x185x3
> 
> *was kind of scared on these because I haven’t lifted explosively in a long time since shoulder issues started. Kind of enjoyed the fast pace as well.
> 
> Standing Barbell Overhead Press
> 
> 65x6
> 95x4
> 115x2
> 135x13
> 95x15
> 
> *felt ok.
> 
> Seated Dumbbell Overhead Head Press
> 
> 50x6
> 70x12
> 55x13
> 
> *felt heavy but didn’t hurt.
> 
> Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals
> 
> 25x10
> 35x12
> 20x19
> 
> *ehh.
> 
> Parallel Bar Dips
> 
> BWx8
> BW+20x18
> BW+10x23
> 
> *so rough on the shoulder.
> 
> Treadmill
> 
> 1 mile in 16:15
> 
> *embarrassing lol. Didn’t bother my cardio but man everything below the knee needs work.


Wtf you eating raw meat man? 🤮 What's next? Chicken smoothies?


----------



## PZT

hard_gains said:


> Wtf you eating raw meat man? 🤮 What's next? Chicken smoothies?


Haha just weight


----------



## PZT

6/28/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer 

80 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
2.5 oz takis

80 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g takis
25 g shredded cheese 
25 g Ranch dressing 

80 g protein bar

24 oz bud light
4 shot Jack Daniels

5.5 oz pretzel sticks

2 pop tarts 
500 ml whole milk 


Calories: 4970
Macros: 263/544/139


----------



## hard_gains

PZT said:


> 6/28/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 3 c coffee
> 3 tbsp creamer
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 2.5 oz takis
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 50 g takis
> 25 g shredded cheese
> 25 g Ranch dressing
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 24 oz bud light
> 4 shot Jack Daniels
> 
> 5.5 oz pretzel sticks
> 
> 2 pop tarts
> 500 ml whole milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 4970
> Macros: 263/544/139


Fuck what is your stomach made out of? 😄 I got a tummy ache reading threw that.


----------



## PZT

hard_gains said:


> Fuck what is your stomach made out of? 😄 I got a tummy ache reading threw that.


My mornings aren’t so glorious


----------



## Yano

Shots of JD and pretzel sticks  ...  i gota admit i love your dietician !!


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Shots of JD and pretzel sticks  ...  i gota admit i love your dietician !!


Coach really has me headed in the right direction I’d say


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

PZT said:


> Coach really has me headed in the right direction I’d say


It's more impressive that you stopped at 4


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Actually fighting the urge to do conjugate again lol


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> View attachment 24054


Did some dynamic bench Monday and got max efforts pulls and dynamic effort squats tonight


----------



## Valdosta

PZT said:


> 6/28/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 3 c coffee
> 3 tbsp creamer
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 2.5 oz takis
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 50 g takis
> 25 g shredded cheese
> 25 g Ranch dressing
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 24 oz bud light
> 4 shot Jack Daniels
> 
> 5.5 oz pretzel sticks
> 
> 2 pop tarts
> 500 ml whole milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 4970
> Macros: 263/544/139


your protein bars have 80g of protein or theyre 80g total with like 20g protein?


----------



## PZT

Valdosta said:


> your protein bars have 80g of protein or theyre 80g total with like 20g protein?


The latter


----------



## PZT

6/29/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

80 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
Spicy Tuna Roll

Grilled Chicken Wrap

80 g protein bar

50 g whey

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese 
25 g takis
25 g guacamole salsa 
500 ml cranberry apple juice

2 pop tarts
500 ml whole milk 


Calories: 4230
Macros: 295/470/123



Workout: 

Lower Day


1” Deficit Conventional Deadlift

135x5
225x3
315x1
405x1
495x1

*did some stuff to warm up target muscles prior to this.
495 wasn’t a grinder but it didn’t hurt so I called it. First time pulling aggressive in awhile too but felt good. Maintain good strength for only pulling between 315-365 for a month. 

Dynamic Effort Below Parallel Box Squat

8x225x3

*was a gaser and I’ve never done below parallel box squats so there was a noticeable harder part of the lift right after coming off the box. Seemed like a inch off but might have been higher. I was trying to generate as much force as possible so didn’t watch in mirror or anything. 

Yates Row

135x8
185x8
205x12
155x16

*been awhile. These felt heavy. Maintain strict form but was pretty upright. 

Plate Walking Lunges 

4xBW+25x8

*still working. Was winded but I did real short rest periods. 

Hanging Leg Raises

3xBWx10

*been a bit but wasn’t too bad. Tried not using hip flexors so much but knew I was a bit because when I have been doing yard work I notice a slight twinge in my right leg after a hour or so. Similar feeling doing these. 

Treadmill

15 Minute Mile

*1:15 off of Mondays time and after training lower body. Lower legs still holding me back but I’m sure my lungs would bring me back to reality right after that. Sweat was pouring. 

Sandbag WOD:
(10 Minutes)
Over Shoulder: 100x8
Carry: 100x20 Meters
Over Shoulder: 100x4
1 Arm Farmers: 100x40
Carry: 100x20 Meters
1 Arm Farmers: 100x40
Carry: 100x60 Meters

*this got fked off due to my make shift bag taking a beating from the over the shoulders. Going to have build another or duct tape the fk outta the current. I’d did like it though. Kinda of rough on the body externally though haha. 


**heck of a workout. Felt like I actually lift weights again. Excited to train Friday more than I had in awhile. Not sure weight is but don’t really care right now.


----------



## CJ

Takis hurt my tongue. 😜


----------



## TODAY

CJ said:


> Takis hurt my tongue. 😜


Most of @PZT 's junk food selections are defensible, but I can't get behind the takis. Eat doritos like a respectable human being for fuck's sake


----------



## Valdosta

TODAY said:


> Most of @PZT 's junk food selections are defensible, but I can't get behind the takis. Eat doritos like a respectable human being for fuck's sake


doritos version of takis is better


----------



## TODAY

Valdosta said:


> doritos version of takis is better


I had no idea that this unholy amalgam even existed.

Obesity awaits me.


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> Most of @PZT 's junk food selections are defensible, but I can't get behind the takis. Eat doritos like a respectable human being for fuck's sake


You basic fkin bish lol


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> Takis hurt my tongue. 😜


Yeah mind need to cut back myself lol


----------



## PZT

Valdosta said:


> doritos version of takis is better


GTFO!


----------



## TODAY

PZT said:


> You basic fkin bish lol


I am a man of refined tastes.


----------



## Trendkill

495 on a deficit pull after not training heavy for a long time is impressive.  I like my PZT strong with extra takis.  This is a step in the right direction.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> 495 on a deficit pull after not training heavy for a long time is impressive.  I like my PZT strong with extra takis.  This is a step in the right direction.


Conjugate has always had a special place in my heart. Especially when it comes to lower body movements. Hasn’t always helped my bench but that is due to not having the best gym for variations and accommodating resistance and probably training dynamic work too heavy. 

Trend, have you watched the newer westside podcasts that have been put out since Louie passed. Always love westside stories and now apparently they’re trying to put out more to document what all he did and possibly hadn’t shared yet.


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> I am a man of refined tastes.


Bet you smell like refried beans


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Conjugate has always had a special place in my heart. Especially when it comes to lower body movements. Hasn’t always helped my bench but that is due to not having the best gym for variations and accommodating resistance and probably training dynamic work too heavy.
> 
> Trend, have you watched the newer westside podcasts that have been put out since Louie passed. Always love westside stories and now apparently they’re trying to put out more to document what all he did and possibly hadn’t shared yet.


They are on my list of things to watch/listen too.  I know that Louie had far greater ambitions for his training methods then just Westside and powerlifting.  He and Tom were working to extend that knowledge and open up a much wider base of interest and education.  I'm sure Lou had a million other ideas in his head that he never shared with a lot of other people.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> They are on my list of things to watch/listen too.  I know that Louie had far greater ambitions for his training methods then just Westside and powerlifting.  He and Tom were working to extend that knowledge and open up a much wider base of interest and education.  I'm sure Lou had a million other ideas in his head that he never shared with a lot of other people.


Yeah I’m what I believe was his last podcast he was talking about using the bands to turn of the golgi tendon or so shit. I was like who the fk talks about the golgi tendon lol


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Yeah I’m what I believe was his last podcast he was talking about using the bands to turn of the golgi tendon or so shit. I was like who the fk talks about the golgi tendon lol


Lou.  Only Lou.  A true mad scientist but those are always the best.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Lou.  Only Lou.  A true mad scientist but those are always the best.


I seriously can not get enough of westside stories and it’s been like that for over ten years for me.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> I seriously can not get enough of westside stories and it’s been like that for over ten years for me.


You should go back and read all of Lou's old articles.  Stuff he used to publish in PLUSA in the early 90s up until that mag folded.  So many stories within his articles.  He literally was part of powerlifting from it's inception all the way until his death.  He had been there, done that, wrote the book, rewrote the book etc.


----------



## Trendkill

One of the funniest things about Lou and also what makes his articles difficult to understand and his podcasts difficult to follow is that his mind runs 1 million mph.  There is so much going on in his head that he will start to answer a question and 17 things pop into this head that he can't ignore and so you go from asking how to properly track volume on dynamic squats and end up with how Alexei Vasiliev liked to train at 2am after swimming and eating 9 bowls of borscht.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> One of the funniest things about Lou and also what makes his articles difficult to understand and his podcasts difficult to follow is that his mind runs 1 million mph.  There is so much going on in his head that he will start to answer a question and 17 things pop into this head that he can't ignore and so you go from asking how to properly track volume on dynamic squats and end up with how Alexei Vasiliev liked to train at 2am after swimming and eating 9 bowls of borscht.


I talk like that in real life so it works great for me lol


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Yeah I’m what I believe was his last podcast he was talking about using the bands to turn of the golgi tendon or so shit. I was like who the fk talks about the golgi tendon lol



First time I ever heard of it was an interview with JM Blakely and I'm sure working at west side was where he learned it.


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> First time I ever heard of it was an interview with JM Blakely and I'm sure working at west side was where he learned it.


Ok I remember when JM said something in that interview but think he was more like “it keeps you from getting fked up”, Louie was “like shut that mfker off”


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Ok I remember when JM said something in that interview but think he was more like “it keeps you from getting fked up”, Louie was “like shut that mfker off”


Right golgi organ is a sensor attached to the tendon where it joins the muscle fibers,  it reacts to tendon flex and muscle contractions and controls them with a series of action potentials.

 Those potentials are what starts the contraction ,, IF I understand all this smart kid stuff right , and it also acts like a kill switch too thats supposed to over load n shut down before damage occurs to something but when it happens to some one with 400lbs in there hands in a press ,, or on their back in a squat,, no bueno.


----------



## PZT

6/30/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
Sausage bacon egg cheese biscuit 
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

60 g protein bar
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

1.5 oz pretzels 
4 oz cinnamon roll

80 g protein bar

50 g whey
50 g takis

2 hot dogs
2 slices honey wheat bread
50 g shredded cheese 
100 g chili

4 pop tarts
900 ml whole milk


Calories: 4790
Macros: 234/492/203


----------



## PZT

7/1/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
Small Mocha Cappuccino 
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer
5 oz breakfast casserole 

60 g protein bar

8 oz 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

10 oz homemade banana pudding

5 oz breakfast casserole 

80 g protein bar

200 g beef quesadilla 

50 g whey
50 g takis

2 oz pretzel sticks


Calories: 3895
Macros: 266/354/146



Workout:

Upper Day


1” Off Chest Pin Press

45x5
95x5
135x4
185x2
225x1
275x1
315x1

*did some machines and bands to get moving. This was far from max effort but need a starting point to establish how far I’ll push the shoulder. Felt weird having three plates in my hands again. 

High Incline Dumbbell Press

55x6
80x17
60x18

*nice work. 

Slight Decline Dumbbell Press:

65x6
85x4
95x5
120x13
90x22

*was not supposed to do this but a fairly new lifter motivated me with his progress. And rest periods were way too long during the 2 working sets lol. No way I’d got 22 on 90s otherwise lol.

Rolling Dumbbell Extensions:

30x6
40x12
25x17

*felt nice. Needs a lot of work.

Banded Wide Grip Press-down:

75x17
60x20

*this band only really kicked in for the lockout but felt great. I’ll shorten it next time.

Dual Dumbbell Row:

40x8
50x8
60x13
45x15

*always love these. 

Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals:

20x26
15x23

*need more volume here.


**once again I really enjoyed this work out.


----------



## Trendkill

Great session. Glad the shoulder is behaving.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Great session. Glad the shoulder is behaving.


At this point I think it’s just arthritis. I mean I’m surprised it hasn’t snapped by now if it was that bad lol


----------



## PZT

7/2/2022


Eating:


80 g protein bar 

20 oz Gatorade 

50 g whey
100 g takis

4 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
Hamburger bun
2 oz seasoned fries 
50 g miracle whip 
3 tbsp ketchup 
1 slice cheddar cheese 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g guacamole salsa 

Fried pickles
72 oz Budweiser 
3 shots tequila

50 g takis


Calories: 4045
Macros: 157/358/128



Notes: yard work was pretty easy these we with a overcast. It’s the sun that kills me but was humid, so sweating was extreme. Felt like I lost ten pounds. Ready for some heavy box squats tomorrow.


----------



## PZT

7/3/2022


Eating:


60 g protein bar

80 g protein bar
20 oz Gatorade 

50 g whey

3 sushi rolls

20 oz Mountain Dew
75 g brownie

12 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese 
25 g guacamole salsa 

3 oz pretzel sticks 


Calories: 3525
Macros: 189/485/81



Workout:

Lower Focus


Parallel Box Barbell Squats

45x7
135x4
225x2
315x1
405x1
455x1

*hips were real tight and probably dehydrated so called it there. Yard work and alcoholic probably not a good idea before this day lol. 

Dynamic Effort Conventional Deadlift

135x1
225x1
8x295x3

*felt good. 285 might have been better haha. 

SSB Squats

5x241x5

*not too heavy but pace was quick.

Standing Single Leg Curl

5x20x10

*these felt nice.

Short Rope Face Pulls

4x50x20

*wanted to do some behind the next pulldowns but hoe assed little boy was in the way. 

Standing Cable Crunch

3x75x20

*easy work

Reverse Sled Drag
(10 Minute AMRAP)

90x260-Meters

*a little grueling. 


**would have been a lot more fun if I’d hit something heavier on box squats but playing it safe. 


***after a few hours with a sore back I realized I want supposed to do a heavy squat today. I had just do heavy deads 4 days prior. Fkin idiot lol.


----------



## PZT

7/4/2022


Eating:


4 oz cooked 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

5 spicy mcchickens 

80 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g takis
25 g guacamole salsa 
25 g shredded cheese 

2 pop tarts
500 ml whole milk 

2 oz pretzel sticks

1 pop tart
250 ml whole milk 


Calories: 4715
Macros: 221/532/181



Workout:

Upper Focus


Dynamic Effort Flat Barbell Bench Press

45x15
95x12
135x10
185x1
8x195x3

*had to use a shitty bar.

Standing Barbell Overhead Press

95x4
115x3
135x1
145x10
105x14

*felt ok.

Slight Incline Dumbbell Press

85x20
65x21

*good reps.

Barbell Flat JM Press

45x6
65x6
95x6
135x10
105x16

*surprised myself here.

Fat Grip Cross Body Extension

20x20
15x20

*nice change up.

Single Arm Dumbbell Row

90x13
65x16

*went straight in. 

Wide Neutral MAG Grip
Pulldown

5x100x10

Super Set:
Seated Dumbbell Side Lateral / Seated Dumbbell Rear Delt Lateral

15x20 / 15x20
15x15 / 15x15
15x12 / 15x12

Standing Supination Dumbbell Curls

5x20x10

Treadmill

1 mile in 14:20


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> 7/4/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 4 oz cooked 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 5 spicy mcchickens
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 25 g takis
> 25 g guacamole salsa
> 25 g shredded cheese
> 
> 2 pop tarts
> 500 ml whole milk
> 
> 2 oz pretzel sticks
> 
> 1 pop tart
> 250 ml whole milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 4715
> Macros: 221/532/181
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Upper Focus
> 
> 
> Dynamic Effort Flat Barbell Bench Press
> 
> 45x15
> 95x12
> 135x10
> 185x1
> 8x195x3
> 
> *had to use a shitty bar.
> 
> Standing Barbell Overhead Press
> 
> 95x4
> 115x3
> 135x1
> 145x10
> 105x14
> 
> *felt ok.
> 
> Slight Incline Dumbbell Press
> 
> 85x20
> 65x21
> 
> *good reps.
> 
> Barbell Flat JM Press
> 
> 45x6
> 65x6
> 95x6
> 135x10
> 105x16
> 
> *surprised myself here.
> 
> Fat Grip Cross Body Extension
> 
> 20x20
> 15x20
> 
> *nice change up.
> 
> Single Arm Dumbbell Row
> 
> 90x13
> 65x16
> 
> *went straight in.
> 
> Wide Neutral MAG Grip
> Pulldown
> 
> 5x100x10
> 
> Super Set:
> Seated Dumbbell Side Lateral / Seated Dumbbell Rear Delt Lateral
> 
> 15x20 / 15x20
> 15x15 / 15x15
> 15x12 / 15x12
> 
> Standing Supination Dumbbell Curls
> 
> 5x20x10
> 
> Treadmill
> 
> 1 mile in 14:20


Fuck yeh man nice ! 135 JMs are no joke.


----------



## PZT

7/5/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

60 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
150 g cooked white rice 

80 g protein bar 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g takis
25 g guacamole salsa 

50 g whey
225 g pasta salad


Calories: 2795
Macros: 241/225/93


----------



## PZT

7/6/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

1/4 pound cheeseburger Hamburger 
Small bag potato Chips
Small snow cone

16 oz energy drink
80 g protein bar 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

50 g whey
250 ml whole milk 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g guacamole salsa 
500 ml sweet tea


Calories: 3475
Macros: 263/353/110



Workout:

Lower Focus


Dynamic Effort Below Parallel Box Squat

45x5
135x4
225x2
8x245x3

*boy howdy.

Sumo Deadlifts

135x1
225x1
315x1
405x5

*low back felt so weak here.  Hips felt pretty good though. 

Dumbbell Walking Lunges

4xBW+30x8

*was huffin’.

Hanging Leg Raise

4xBWx8

*easy work but I’m slowly building up volume here. 

Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row

45x8
70x8
90x4
135x10
90x12

*felt decently strong.

Trap Bar Shrugs

2x155x20

*these are tough.


**thing I will start doing low back work before every work out for awhile. Last time my low back felt like this that fixed the problem. My pace has been getting pretty quick lately. Didn’t do any conditioning but the whole workout kind of felt that way. Probably will have to do a full 60 seconds for next weeks dynamic squat work. Got a compliment walking into the grocery store today that made me feel good. Those are always nice.


----------



## PZT

7/7/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

80 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

2 crispitos

80 g protein bar

12 oz orange chicken 
9 oz fried rice

100 g protein bar


Calories: 3840
Macros: 259/427/131


----------



## PZT

7/8/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

8 oz breakfast casserole

100 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 beef
150 g cooked white rice

Strawberry cookie
Lemon cookie
100 g brownie

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

100 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
150 g cooked white rice
50 g takis
25 g guacamole salsa

80 g protein bar


Calories: 3915
Macros: 254/396/148



Workout:

Upper Focus


45 Degree Hyperextension

2xBWx15

2-Board Press

45x10
95x8
135x6
185x3
225x1
275x1
315x1

*wasn’t too bad but safety first hoes.

High Incline Dumbbell Press

60x6
85x15
65x14

*felt nice. Pretty decent sets.

Flat Dumbbell Press

120x8
95x10

*not comfy at all. May have needed a feeder lol.

Rolling Dumbbell Extension

30x10
35x10
40x12
30x13

*decent work.

Banded Wide Grip Press-down

60x10
70x10
85x15
65x16

*decent but will switch up next week.

Dual Dumbbell Row

45x10
50x10
55x15
40x15

*these felt heavy today but many due to lower back feeling trashed.

Vogelpohl Pulldown

50x10
60x10
80x15
70x14

Seated Dumbbell Side Lateral

4x10x20

Rope Kettlebell Curl

3x35x10

Dumbbell Farmers Walk

75x60-Meters
80x60-Meters


----------



## PZT

7/9/2022


Eating:


-half the normal yard work because it was almost a 110 degree and worse than normal eating-


Calories: 
Macros:


----------



## PZT

7/10/2022


Eating:

50 g whey
1/2 c oats

32 oz Gatorade 

100 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g takis
25 g ranch dressing 

80 g protein bar 

Cheesecake cup cake

12 peanut butter crackers 


Calories: 2957
Macros: 165/331/109

*this Is pathetic 



Workout:

Max Effort Lower Day


SSB Good Mornings Off Pins:

61x3
111x3
151x3
201x2
241x1
291x1
331x1

*first time doing these and didn’t expect much but they also didn’t hurt. Was expecting trouble from my lower back. But mos definitely can see why Westside did these so much. Felt just like when you start fighting to not fall forward. 

Front Squat:

135x3
225x3
315x3

*felt decent. Far from my best but ehh. 

Roman Chair Hypers:

5xBWx12

*obvious my low back is fkin terrible. At one time in my life it was a strength. 

Banded Leg Press: 

0x8
90x8
180x8
3x270x8
2x180x10
90x18

*don’t want the quads getting tiny lol.

Standing Single Leg Curl:
(No Rest Periods)

6x25x8
20x8
15x8

*hopefully not sore Wednesday haha.

Standing Cable Crunch:

80x20
90x20
100x20

Chest Supported Machine Row: (20-second rest periods)

3x100x8
2x90x8

Single Arm Kettlebell Shrugs: (No Rest Periods)

3x45x8

Reverse Sled Drag:

2x90x60-Meters


**been listening to out of Louie and he really preached the shorter rest periods and fast workouts so alot of accessories will be time.


----------



## Yano

Fuck yeah man good shit , 330 GM is a mother fucker ! nice job and Front for 315 .. shit i dont think my knees would take that at all.


----------



## PZT

7/11/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

100 g protein bar
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

100 g protein bar 
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

12” turkey sub sandwich with pepper Jack cheese, Mayo, lettuce, tomatoes & black olives

50 g whey
300 ml whole milk 

Cereal bar 
4 peanut butter crackers
500 ml whole milk 


Calories: 3870
Macros: 289/337/155



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Upper Day


45 Degree Hyperextensions:

2xBWx11
BWx14

*will slowly increase volume here over each workout. And extra work on lower days. 

Flat Barbell Bench Press:

45x20
95x15
135x10
185x3
8x205x3 

*solid work for me. This week I made sure I was losing my shoulder. Was being a little to violent the previous week and couldn’t hold scaps back. New wave next week. 

Standing Barbell Overhead Press:

95x5
115x3
135x1
155x8
115x12

*these felt awesome! Best overheads I’ve had in quite some time. Will switch to seated next week.

Slight Incline Dumbbell Press:

90x22
70x17

*I get gassed so hard off first set lol.

Barbell Flat JM Press:

95x6
135x10
95x12

*meant to go up in weight from last week but fked up. Will go ahead and move to a different variation next week. Need more volume as well.

Fat Grip Single Rope Cross Body Cable Press-down:
(No Rest Periods)

4x15x15

*pump up ish haha.

Single Arm Dumbbell Row:

3x60x8

*these didn’t feel right. Will get more back work in on dynamic lower day.

Super Set:
Long Rope Face Pull / Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral

2x40x20 / 2x15x15
2x40x15 / 2x15x12

*ruhtarded pump.

Treadmill

1 mile in 13:25

*almost a minute off of last time. I wish shins would hold up better. I pretty much have to push through the pain at the end with higher MPHs to beat previous times


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> 7/11/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 12” turkey sub sandwich with pepper Jack cheese, Mayo, lettuce, tomatoes & black olives
> 
> 50 g whey
> 300 ml whole milk
> 
> Cereal bar
> 4 peanut butter crackers
> 500 ml whole milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 3870
> Macros: 289/337/155
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Dynamic Effort Upper Day
> 
> 
> 45 Degree Hyperextensions:
> 
> 2xBWx11
> BWx14
> 
> *will slowly increase volume here over each workout. And extra work on lower days.
> 
> Flat Barbell Bench Press:
> 
> 45x20
> 95x15
> 135x10
> 185x3
> 8x205x3
> 
> *solid work for me. This week I made sure I was losing my shoulder. Was being a little to violent the previous week and couldn’t hold scaps back. New wave next week.
> 
> Standing Barbell Overhead Press:
> 
> 95x5
> 115x3
> 135x1
> 155x8
> 115x12
> 
> *these felt awesome! Best overheads I’ve had in quite some time. Will switch to seated next week.
> 
> Slight Incline Dumbbell Press:
> 
> 90x22
> 70x17
> 
> *I get gassed so hard off first set lol.
> 
> Barbell Flat JM Press:
> 
> 95x6
> 135x10
> 95x12
> 
> *meant to go up in weight from last week but fked up. Will go ahead and move to a different variation next week. Need more volume as well.
> 
> Fat Grip Single Rope Cross Body Cable Press-down:
> (No Rest Periods)
> 
> 4x15x15
> 
> *pump up ish haha.
> 
> Single Arm Dumbbell Row:
> 
> 3x60x8
> 
> *these didn’t feel right. Will get more back work in on dynamic lower day.
> 
> Super Set:
> Long Rope Face Pull / Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral
> 
> 2x40x20 / 2x15x15
> 2x40x15 / 2x15x12
> 
> *ruhtarded pump.
> 
> Treadmill
> 
> 1 mile in 13:25
> 
> *almost a minute off of last time. I wish shins would hold up better. I pretty much have to push through the pain at the end with higher MPHs to beat previous times


You keep this up you're gonna take my title of Volume Whore haahahaah . nice fucking work man !!


----------



## CJ

No takis? 🤔


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> No takis? 🤔


I ran out lol


----------



## PZT

7/12/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

100 g protein bar

1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

3 sushi rolls

90 g protein bar

90 g protein bar

50 g whey


Calories: 2770
Macros: 210/283/89


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> 7/12/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 3 sushi rolls
> 
> 90 g protein bar
> 
> 90 g protein bar
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 
> Calories: 2770
> Macros: 210/283/89


No beers , burgers , chili , quesadilla's ..... You being held hostage ? Who are you and what have you done with PZT !!??? 👀


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> No beers , burgers , chili , quesadilla's ..... You being held hostage ? Who are you and what have you done with PZT !!??? 👀


I know, left me hungry lol


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> I know, left me hungry lol


Gota step that shit up , I eat vicariously through this log damn it!! ... read down the list n drool like Homer Simpson.


----------



## Bomb10shell

PZT said:


> **been listening to out of Louie and he really preached the shorter rest periods and fast workouts so alot of accessories will be time


What are his rest periods?


----------



## Stickler

What are these 80/100g protien bars?!  And how does your body respond to the digestion?  Doesn't that much protien in 1 setting produce a shitload of gas?


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> What are his rest periods?


Conjugate system your dynamic days are for explosive effort n speed , you wanna keep the muscles excited , just on the edge of fatige if ya can , I try to stick to 30 to 60 seconds no more .. Max days ya take what ya need so ya dont pass out.


----------



## Stickler

Yano said:


> Conjugate system your dynamic days are for explosive effort n speed , you wanna keep the muscles excited , just on the edge of fatige if ya can , I try to stick to 30 to 60 seconds no more .. Max days ya take what ya need so ya dont pass out.


Shit, until I figure out my new workout schedule, almost passing out after each set is like my norm.


----------



## PZT

Bomb10shell said:


> What are his rest periods?


He did things like 8x8 on rolling dumbbell extensions with 20-seconds rest


----------



## Valdosta

Stickler said:


> What are these 80/100g protien bars?!  And how does your body respond to the digestion?  Doesn't that much protien in 1 setting produce a shitload of gas?


ive asked him before. theyre 100g total, like 20g protein and the rest carbs. i was confused too


----------



## PZT

Stickler said:


> What are these 80/100g protien bars?!  And how does your body respond to the digestion?  Doesn't that much protien in 1 setting produce a shitload of gas?


that’s weight of bar and it’s shit digestion compared to whole food


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Conjugate system your dynamic days are for explosive effort n speed , you wanna keep the muscles excited , just on the edge of fatige if ya can , I try to stick to 30 to 60 seconds no more .. Max days ya take what ya need so ya dont pass out.


I set a timer for 30 seconds on dynamic effort, so that by the time I get under bar I’m ready to go


----------



## PZT

Valdosta said:


> ive asked him before. theyre 100g total, like 20g protein and the rest carbs. i was confused too


Yeah the ones for yesterday were 30 G protein but most I utilize are 20 g


----------



## PZT

Stickler said:


> Shit, until I figure out my new workout schedule, almost passing out after each set is like my norm.


Tonight’s will be kinda rough


----------



## CJ

Yano said:


> No beers , burgers , chili , quesadilla's ..... You being held hostage ? Who are you and what have you done with PZT !!??? 👀


No takis is the first clue.... 🤔


----------



## PZT

CJ said:


> No takis is the first clue.... 🤔


Need buy some at lunch lol


----------



## Stickler

Valdosta said:


> ive asked him before. theyre 100g total, like 20g protein and the rest carbs. i was confused too


I was like wtf..and where can *I* try some to see what happens.


----------



## PZT

Stickler said:


> I was like wtf..and where can *I* try some to see what happens.


Bars don’t digest to well in general so I imagine if you ate 5 of them in one sitting it would hurt.


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Conjugate system your dynamic days are for explosive effort n speed , you wanna keep the muscles excited , just on the edge of fatige if ya can , I try to stick to 30 to 60 seconds no more .. Max days ya take what ya need so ya dont pass out.


Conjugate?
Dynamic? 
Explosive effort, speed, excited muscles?

Sounds like my college days more than my gym obsession 🤔😈

Man I've got a lot to learn (furiously googling all this stuff so I can still pretend to be a cool kid)


----------



## PZT

Bomb10shell said:


> Conjugate?
> Dynamic?
> Explosive effort, speed, excited muscles?
> 
> Sounds like my college days more than my gym obsession 🤔😈
> 
> Man I've got a lot to learn (furiously googling all this stuff so I can still pretend to be a cool kid)


Tells us more of your max effort coed days


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> Conjugate?
> Dynamic?
> Explosive effort, speed, excited muscles?
> 
> Sounds like my college days more than my gym obsession 🤔😈
> 
> Man I've got a lot to learn (furiously googling all this stuff so I can still pretend to be a cool kid)


I still don't know all the terms either. You'll figure it out, lol.  Then you'll be a damn pro!


----------



## Bomb10shell

PZT said:


> Tells us more of your max effort coed days


That's a different kind of workout log for a different kind of forum. You'll just have to use your imagination.


----------



## PZT

Bomb10shell said:


> That's a different kind of workout log for a different kind of forum. You'll just have to use your imagination.


I’ll use google instead


----------



## Stickler

Bomb10shell said:


> That's a different kind of workout log for a different kind of forum. You'll just have to use your imagination.


...aaand.. there it is. Lol


----------



## PZT

7/13/2022


Eating:


75 g whey

8 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

8 oz fried chicken tenderloins 
2 oz white gravy 

2 oz takis

90 g protein bar

32 oz Gatorade 

50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
300 ml whole milk

500 ml cranberry apple juice 

4 chocolate chip cookies 
250 ml whole milk


Calories: 3335
Macros: 243/369/92



Workout:

Dynamic Lower Day


Below Parallel Barbell Box Squat

45x3
135x3
225x3
8x265x3

*not as hard as I thought it was gonna be. Especially for a way later than normal workout.

Conventional Barbell Deadlifts from Floor

135x1
225x1
8x305x3

*much harder lol. Wanted to quit on 7th set. 

Plate Walking Lunge

4xBW+35x8

*low back didn’t start bothering me till these, on this workout. Weird.

Ukrainian Deadlift

4x45x15

*use to these but with a barbell on my feet lol. Always called them my deficit deadlifts haha. May bring them back up. My back was at its strongest then. 

Hanging Leg Raise

3xBWx12

*still building here.

Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row

3x70x8

*started feeling pretty drain at this point, similar to the last workout.  

Straight Bar Face Pulls

2x50x20

Short Rope Straight Arm Pulldown

2x50x20

*got in some sissy back work due to the failed main back movement.


**almost didn’t go in after having family duties to take care of after work but glad I did because the speed squats were top notch. Best so far. Wave resets on those next week. Was gonna do more hamstring, low back & GPP but I was taxed.


----------



## PZT

7/14/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

100 g protein bar
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

1/2 lbs. cheeseburger 
French fries

100 g protein bar 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

24 oz Budweiser chelada 
12 oz bud light 

12 oz bud light
50 g takis

250 ml whole Milk
4 chocolate chip cookies 


Calories: 3725
Macros: 225/350/114


----------



## Stickler

PZT said:


> 7/14/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 1/2 lbs. cheeseburger
> French fries
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 24 oz Budweiser chelada
> 12 oz bud light
> 
> 12 oz bud light
> 50 g takis
> 
> 250 ml whole Milk
> 4 chocolate chip cookies
> 
> 
> Calories: 3725
> Macros: 225/350/114


Ugh. Bud Light and THEN milk?  Sounds like curdled chunks of milk to blend with those cookies to me.


----------



## PZT

Stickler said:


> Ugh. Bud Light and THEN milk?  Sounds like curdled chunks of milk to blend with those cookies to me.


Was a considerable amount of time in between, otherwise I wasn’t have risked it lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

PZT said:


> 7/14/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 1/2 lbs. cheeseburger
> French fries
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 24 oz Budweiser chelada
> 12 oz bud light
> 
> 12 oz bud light
> 50 g takis
> 
> 250 ml whole Milk
> 4 chocolate chip cookies
> 
> 
> Calories: 3725
> Macros: 225/350/114


Cheeseburger, fries, AND cookies? 🤤 that sounds divine.


----------



## PZT

Bomb10shell said:


> Cheeseburger, fries, AND cookies? 🤤 that sounds divine.


Sounds that way but looks like a fat ass lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

PZT said:


> Sounds that way but looks like a fat ass lol


Damn it....I already have one of those. Fine, I'll save the cookies for post show 😒


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> **been listening to out of Louie and he really preached the shorter rest periods and fast workouts so alot of accessories will be time.


This is a very overlooked aspect of conjugate for those that don't understand the entire system.  Running 45-60 second rest on speed squats and deads will humble you really fast if you're not in shape.


PZT said:


> I set a timer for 30 seconds on dynamic effort, so that by the time I get under bar I’m ready to go


I do the exact same thing.  Under the bar at 30 seconds for bench and 45 seconds for squat.


Bomb10shell said:


> Conjugate?
> Dynamic?
> Explosive effort, speed, excited muscles?
> 
> Sounds like my college days more than my gym obsession 🤔😈
> 
> Man I've got a lot to learn (furiously googling all this stuff so I can still pretend to be a cool kid)


www.westside-barbell.com


----------



## PZT

7/15/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

100 g protein bar 

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

100 g protein bar

36 oz bud light

11 oz boudin 

4 chocolate chip cookies 


Calories: 2695
Macros: 190/287/65



Workout:

Max Effort Upper Day


Barbell Incline Bench Press:

45x15
95x8
135x5
185x3
225x1
275x1

*been awhile since I did this exercise. Wasn’t to hard besides coming out of the groove but definitely a lot of room to work. But best I’ve ever done is just 305 anyway. I think it’ll need to be in ME rotation for a while. Still not sure how many exercises I’ll do before resetting but I’m only in for a month anyway. 

Dumbbell Incline Press:

50x20
55x20
60x20

*just doesn’t seem like enough Pec work haha.

Reverse Grip Barbell Bench Press:

3x135x12
2x155x12
185x12

*opposite shoulder bothered me after DBs so really stuck to volume. Love this exercise though. Pretty sure I did 335 at my strongest. That was probably 10 years ago haha. Gonna try a close grip next week. Been awhile. 

Tate Press:

20x15
25x15
30x15
35x12
40x12

*been years lol. Like a long time but I know I didn’t do this weight. I wonder what @Trendkill and the others guys do?

Football Bar Rows:

(Three Grips)
2x95x6/6/6
(Wide Grip)
115x12
135x10

*something new. Probably never do it again though. Just not enough range of motion. I think if it was chambered a little bit it work better. Couldn’t get elbows far enough back.

Wide Grip Barbell Upright Rows:

35x15
45x15
55x15
65x15
75x15

*these didn’t work as well as they normally do for me. Will switch out.

Reverse Fat Bar Curls:

20x20
30x15
40x12

*tendons we’re bothering me and though some blood flow would help. I was dead wrong. 

Plate Shrugs:

2x45x20

*should have done GPP type shit at this point but I was tired. 

Reverse Pec Deck:

50x25
60x25

*figured I’d get a tad rear Delt work in.


----------



## Trendkill

I like to do Tate presses on low incline. I use between 55-70 lb dumbbells depending on the rep range.  I’ve seen some big benchers do these with 120s although they weren’t strict and I’ve seen other guys just use 30s and focus on high reps.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> I like to do Tate presses on low incline. I use between 55-70 lb dumbbells depending on the rep range.  I’ve seen some big benchers do these with 120s although they weren’t strict and I’ve seen other guys just use 30s and focus on high reps.


Thanks. Gives me some goals


----------



## PZT

7/16/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar

50 g whey
300 ml whole milk 
1/2 c dry oats
50 g blue berries

36 oz Budweiser 
Cheeseburger
Tator tots
3 Whiskey & coke
Spicy Mano margarita 
Bloody Mary 


Calories: 3340
Macros: 158/310/86


----------



## PZT

7/17/2022


Eating:


6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g takis
25 ranch dressing 

8 cream cheese pepper bites

50 g whey
300 ml whole Milk

8 oz general tsu chicken

100 g protein bar 

4 pop tarts
1000 ml whole milk


Calories: 3975
Macros: 204/425/167



Workout:

Max Effort Lower Day


Below Knee Rack Pulls:

135x3
225x3
315x3
405x1
455x1

*more than I expected. Usually a hard lift for me and probably had a ugly 495 in me. Seemed like the past month already has new using my glutes more.

Snatch Grip Romain Deadlifts:

135x8
185x8
205x8
225x8
245x8
265x8

*I mean between clubbing the night before family stuff I was feeling pretty good.

Medicine Ball 45 Degree Hyper Extensions:

4xBW+10x10

*sick lower back pump lol.

Standing Band Crunch:

4x15

*ehh

Behind the Neck Wide Grip Pulldown:

100x15
110x15
110x13

*double ehh.

Seated Dumbbell Shrug:

2x50x15

Standing Dumbbell Curl

2x20x15

*curls and shrugs cause I don’t wanna GPP 


**a good day and didn’t get hurt.


----------



## PZT

7/18/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer 

100 g protein bar 

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 

70 g blackberries

Pecan Swirl 

100 g protein bar 

150 g Caesar salad
500 ml sweet tea

200 g pizza 

8 pop tarts


Calories: 4045
Macros: 205/549/121



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Upper Day


Barbell Close Grip Flat Bench Press:

45x20
95x15
135x10
8x185x3

*tried to be explosive. Technique seems to be getting better.

Seated Barbell Overhead Press:

45x8
95x5
135x15
155x8

*good work for me. Been many years since I did over heads seated with a barbell. Planned on a back down but 135 was far easier than expected.

Slight Decline Dumbbell Press:

95x18
70x19

*gasers.

Fat Bar JM Press:

70x8
90x8
110x8
130x8

*these were tough. Hard asf to generate power into the bar. 

Band Push Downs

1x15
1x13

*did these with my hands inside of the band and press out while contracting as well.

Supinated MAG Grip Pulldown:

100x15
100x13
100x12
100x11

*really irritated the tendons.

Standing Dumbbell Shrug

2x50x15

Short Rope Face Pulls

2x75x15

Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral:

2x25x15

Chest Supported Dumbbell Rear Delt Raises:

2x20x15

*I was pooped at this point. 

Dumbbell Hammer Curls:

3x20x15

Dumbbell Farmers Walks

2x60x90-Meters

*didn’t feel like doing too much for my heart or lungs


----------



## quackattack

PZT said:


> Slight Decline Dumbbell Press:
> 
> 95x18
> 70x19
> 
> *gasers.


Love these.  How long does this workout take for you?  Feel like I would be at the gym for 2 hours for this.


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> Love these.  How long does this workout take for you?  Feel like I would be at the gym for 2 hours for this.


This one was like 45-55 minutes. I think that’s why I start getting tired asf by the time I get to my back movements on this routine. I’m sure this is why GPP is so important during conjugate. Being able to create the most dense training possible. Just with my lifestyle right now I’m not whiling to get in GPP or mini workouts for that matter.


----------



## quackattack

PZT said:


> This one was like 45-55 minutes. I think that’s why I start getting tired asf by the time I get to my back movements on this routine. I’m sure this is why GPP is so important during conjugate. Being able to create the most dense training possible. Just with my lifestyle right now I’m not whiling to get in GPP or mini workouts for that matter.


Impressive amount of work in under an hour.


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> Impressive amount of work in under an hour.


Yeah some stuff a tad lighter due to it. Like Delt isolation movements and back work take a big hit poundage wise.


----------



## PZT

7/19/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

100 g protein bar
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked
white rice

100 g protein bar

300 g spaghetti w/ meat sauce

100 g protein bar

2 pop tarts


Calories: 2750
Macros: 228/322/63


----------



## PZT

7/20/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

100 g protein bar
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

3 sushi rolls

6 oz raw chicken breast 
7 oz pinto beans & rice

50 g whey

3 oz cooked chicken breast 
2 oz cooked pork loin 
50 g bbq sauce

2 pop tarts


Calories: 2920
Macros: 254/303/80



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Lower Day


Barbell Parallel Box Squats:

45x3
135x3
225x3
2x295x2
6x295x3

*kept fkin up hitting triples lol. Was supposed to be 12x2. Glutes and hams were firing though, so was hitting a nice groove. 

1” Deficit Conventional Deadlift:

135x1
225x1
8x295x1

*first few sets were like lightening. Then slowed a tad due to lower back tightness. 

Hanging Leg Raise:

4xBWx10

*guy talk my ear off here and really fked up my pace. 

Smith Machine Modified Back Attack w/ Plate:

25x8
35x8
2x45x8

*gonna rig this up with a band soon.

Barbell Bent Over Rows:

135x8
155x8
185x8
205x8
225x6

*best, heavier back work I’ve had in probably a week.


----------



## Bomb10shell

PZT said:


> Smith Machine Modified Back Attack w/ Plate:


What is this exercise?


----------



## TODAY

Bomb10shell said:


> What is this exercise?


I believe it's an inverted row.


----------



## TODAY

But I am not yet fluent in PZT speak


----------



## TODAY

It could just as well have something to do with Takis and Little Debbie products


----------



## PZT

Bomb10shell said:


> What is this exercise?


It is a bastardized version of this. But you elevate your heals, put the crease of your hips flush with the smith machine bar and then just bend over. Usually do them when I get tired of hypers on 45 degree or Roman chair


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> I believe it's an inverted row.


Your beliefs are futile


----------



## PZT

TODAY said:


> It could just as well have something to do with Takis and Little Debbie products


Pop tarts has been the thing this week. I think I have had 7 packs already haha


----------



## TODAY

PZT said:


> Your beliefs are futile


And here I thought that I knew you so well 😔


----------



## PZT

Wanted to post this right now without specifics but I finally came up for with a goal. Its Short term but it'll give me some extra drive. I'm need it because I will easily get distracted with life here in the next few weeks and on.

Goal: 550/350/550 Gym Total by September 8, 2022

Just need something to go for. Only the DL would be an all time best. Which I have missed I believe 3 times now lol. The bench & squat would only be best since around when I joined UG after retiring from arm wrestling hahah. My best there 20-30 lbs higher with wraps and a pause. I don't think I am going to worry about pausing the bench this go around. No body even knows what I mean when they ask how much you bench and i say x amount............. with a pause.

I believe I will work up to a very conservative 1RM on Friday for ME bench work just see where I am at and then just continue building until 9/8. If this Sunday I feel good going into ME Lower day I will also do a conservative squat or deadlift.


----------



## Trendkill

These are very realistic and short term attainable numbers for you.  If that shoulder ever heals up 100% the bench will be a lot higher too.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> These are very realistic and short term attainable numbers for you.  If that shoulder ever heals up 100% the bench will be a lot higher too.


I pretty sure I could take a few days off and go 515/335/515. So at least work up to that 335 on Friday. If the set before that feels terrible I will not go for it though. Need to take nutrition serious Saturday and Sunday to go for a heavy squat. And not drink lol


----------



## PZT

7/21/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

90 g protein bar

3 sushi rolls

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
1 oz spicy ketchup

90 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g takis
25 g guacamole salsa 

40 g muffin


Calories: 2940
Macros: 253/223/110


----------



## PZT

@CJ don’t heart eyes my takis you mfker lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

PZT said:


> 7/21/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 90 g protein bar
> 
> 3 sushi rolls
> 
> 6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
> 1 oz spicy ketchup
> 
> 90 g protein bar
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 25 g takis
> 25 g guacamole salsa
> 
> 40 g muffin
> 
> 
> Calories: 2940
> Macros: 253/223/110


We need a "yum" reaction... because yum 😋


----------



## PZT

Bomb10shell said:


> We need a "yum" reaction... because yum 😋


My fat ass yummin errrday


----------



## PZT

7/22/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer
Sausage, bacon, egg & cheese biscuit

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
150 g cooked white rice

90 g protein bar

8 oz Marinated Pork Quesadilla
1/2 c refried beans
1/2 c Mexican rice

50 g whey
300 ml reduced fat milk
1/2 dry oats

150 g meatloaf
125 g chicken flavored rice
4 mini chocolate donuts


Calories: 4390
Macros: 294/382/186



Workout:

Max Effort Upper Day


Touch & Go Flat Barbell Bench Press:

45x15
95x10
135x6
205x2
245x1
275x1
305x1
320x1
335x1

*335 wasn’t a grinder but I felt my hurt shoulder come forward so called it. Was the goal for the day though. One thing I have always hated about conjugate is it hurts my confidence off my chest.

High Incline Dumbbell Press:

55x20
60x20
65x20

*not too bad.

Football Bar Flat Bench Press:

135x12
155x12
185x12
205x8
(2-Board)
225x5

*I hate this bar so probably need it more lol.

Rolling Dumbbell Tricep Extensions:

20x15
25x15
30x15
35x12
40x8

*need to get stronger here.

Supinated MAG Grip Seated Cable Row:

100x15
110x15
120x12
130x12
140x10
150x8

*good volume today.

Super Set:
Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals / Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises

2x20x15 / 2x20x15
20x12 / 20x12

*blah.

Dual Dumbbell Row:

40x15
45x15

*blahx2

Dumbbell Supination Curl:

2x20x15

*veins popped out a bit.


**take away from testing the bench. Triceps are most definitely stronger but power and confidence off chest is not there. Only think my shoulder came forward because I rushed it.


----------



## Trendkill

Add in some pin presses with the bar at chest level. You can use them as a max lift or the first accessory. Floor presses also work good for me off the chest but the bar damn near touches my chest when I do them. For others it’s more of a midpoint lift.

congrats on hitting the short term goal on day 1. 365 next?


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Add in some pin presses with the bar at chest level. You can use them as a max lift or the first accessory. Floor presses also work good for me off the chest but the bar damn near touches my chest when I do them. For others it’s more of a midpoint lift.
> 
> congrats on hitting the short term goal on day 1. 365 next?


Can do on the off chest pin presses but I have yet to find a safe way to do floor presses with decent weight at my gym. And I’ve tried lol but for me a floor press is like 2-3 inches off


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> congrats on hitting the short term goal on day 1. 365 next?


Long term I’d like 385, next would be 350. Probably hit that in another 3 weeks.


----------



## PZT

7/24/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats

100 g protein bar
20 oz Gatorade 

115 g hash browns
105 g flakey biscuits
10 g turkey bacon
230 g sausage gravy
25 g shredded cheese
500 ml cranberry black cherry juice 

20 oz cream soda

250 g southwest salad
50 g ranch dressing 
170 g bacon wrapped cream cheese jalapeños


Calories: 3685
Macros: 170/410/158



Workout:

Max Effort Lower Day


Barbell Back Squat:

45x3
135x3
225x3
315x1
405x1
(Added Wraps)
495x1

*the way warm ups we’re going I thought 525 was possible so I didn’t record 495. Wish I would have because technique broke. Idk if I just didn’t drive through my upper back or what but I pretty much easy day good morning it up so low back work is helping lol. Best thing is nothing got hurt and wraps didn’t feel that foreign at all. 

SSB Good Mornings:

151x8
161x8
171x8
181x8
191x8

*felt really good.

SSB Front Squat:

151x10
161x10
171x10

*first time doing these. Seemed more uncomfortable than a barbell but the advantage I see is being able to hit higher reps without upper back being as much of an issue. These gased me hard. 

Banded Roman Chair Hyperextensions:

2xBWx15

45 Degree Side Bends:

2xBWx15

Seated Cable Crunch:

50x15
60x15
70x15

Neutral Wide Grip Pulldown:

100x15
110x15
120x15
130x12

Standing Supinating Dumbbell Curls:

2x20x15

Single Kettlebell Shrug:

2x45x15


**pretty good session.


----------



## IronSoul

Damn good day man. Got heavy in those squats! Wish you would have recorded as well. Hope to see you hit that 525 soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Damn good day man. Got heavy in those squats! Wish you would have recorded as well. Hope to see you hit that 525 soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May go for it in 3-5 weeks.


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> May go for it in 3-5 weeks.



Hell yeah, I hope you record it. Good luck brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

PZT said:


> 7/24/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 50 g whey
> 1/2 c dry oats
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 20 oz Gatorade
> 
> 115 g hash browns
> 105 g flakey biscuits
> 10 g turkey bacon
> 230 g sausage gravy
> 25 g shredded cheese
> 500 ml cranberry black cherry juice
> 
> 20 oz cream soda
> 
> 250 g southwest salad
> 50 g ranch dressing
> 170 g bacon wrapped cream cheese jalapeños
> 
> 
> Calories: 3685
> Macros: 170/410/158
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Max Effort Lower Day
> 
> 
> Barbell Back Squat:
> 
> 45x3
> 135x3
> 225x3
> 315x1
> 405x1
> (Added Wraps)
> 495x1
> 
> *the way warm ups we’re going I thought 525 was possible so I didn’t record 495. Wish I would have because technique broke. Idk if I just didn’t drive through my upper back or what but I pretty much easy day good morning it up so low back work is helping lol. Best thing is nothing got hurt and wraps didn’t feel that foreign at all.
> 
> SSB Good Mornings:
> 
> 151x8
> 161x8
> 171x8
> 181x8
> 191x8
> 
> *felt really good.
> 
> SSB Front Squat:
> 
> 151x10
> 161x10
> 171x10
> 
> *first time doing these. Seemed more uncomfortable than a barbell but the advantage I see is being able to hit higher reps without upper back being as much of an issue. These gased me hard.
> 
> Banded Roman Chair Hyperextensions:
> 
> 2xBWx15
> 
> 45 Degree Side Bends:
> 
> 2xBWx15
> 
> Seated Cable Crunch:
> 
> 50x15
> 60x15
> 70x15
> 
> Neutral Wide Grip Pulldown:
> 
> 100x15
> 110x15
> 120x15
> 130x12
> 
> Standing Supinating Dumbbell Curls:
> 
> 2x20x15
> 
> Single Kettlebell Shrug:
> 
> 2x45x15
> 
> 
> **pretty good session.


Thank God you had the turkey bacon, wouldn't want your cholesterol to get too high 😂


----------



## PZT

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Thank God you had the turkey bacon, wouldn't want your cholesterol to get too high 😂


Bullshit assed turkey bacon. The in laws always eat that shit so my son likes it too. Just took the last piece as a fk u really lol


----------



## PZT

7/25/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

8 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 
65 g hash brown
25 g spicy ketchup 

100 g protein bar
60 g protein cookie

20 oz Gatorade 

2 spicy crispy chicken sandwiches 

100 g protein bar


Calories: 3205
Macros: 230/357/92



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Upper Day


Close Grip Barbell Flat Bench Press:

45x10
95x8
135x5
185x2
8x195x3

*ehh. I really wanna use chains or bands but somebody took our fkin chains and the bands take so long to set up. 

Seated Barbell Overhead Press:

135x3
155x1
175x9
135x11

*if I had a actual good set up for these I could do some more weight. I will switch back to standing next week. Happy with the progress I’m making pressing over head. It’s been years. When progress slows I’ll throw in at least seated dumbbell. 

Slight Incline Dumbbell Press:

65x20
70x20

*front Delts were in pain but in a good way for the first time in like a year. The ohp’s are doing their job.

Barbell JM Press:

2x115x8
125x8
135x8

*this is good work for me. Wanna try some rack JMs next. 

Banded Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:

0x15
25x15
35x12
45x10
55x10
65x8
75x8

*more good work. Think of throwing in some cleans cause Louie said so. 

Straight Bar Cable Upright Rows:

50x15
60x15
70x12
80x10
90x8
100x8

*love these. False yoked syndrome sets in.


**lower body DOMS set in hard post workout.


----------



## Bomb10shell

I


PZT said:


> 7/25/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 8 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 65 g hash brown
> 25 g spicy ketchup
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 60 g protein cookie
> 
> 20 oz Gatorade
> 
> 2 spicy crispy chicken sandwiches
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 
> Calories: 3205
> Macros: 230/357/92
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Dynamic Effort Upper Day
> 
> 
> Close Grip Barbell Flat Bench Press:
> 
> 45x10
> 95x8
> 135x5
> 185x2
> 8x195x3
> 
> *ehh. I really wanna use chains or bands but somebody took our fkin chains and the bands take so long to set up.
> 
> Seated Barbell Overhead Press:
> 
> 135x3
> 155x1
> 175x9
> 135x11
> 
> *if I had a actual good set up for these I could do some more weight. I will switch back to standing next week. Happy with the progress I’m making pressing over head. It’s been years. When progress slows I’ll throw in at least seated dumbbell.
> 
> Slight Incline Dumbbell Press:
> 
> 65x20
> 70x20
> 
> *front Delts were in pain but in a good way for the first time in like a year. The ohp’s are doing their job.
> 
> Barbell JM Press:
> 
> 2x115x8
> 125x8
> 135x8
> 
> *this is good work for me. Wanna try some rack JMs next.
> 
> Banded Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:
> 
> 0x15
> 25x15
> 35x12
> 45x10
> 55x10
> 65x8
> 75x8
> 
> *more good work. Think of throwing in some cleans cause Louie said so.
> 
> Straight Bar Cable Upright Rows:
> 
> 50x15
> 60x15
> 70x12
> 80x10
> 90x8
> 100x8
> 
> *love these. False yoked syndrome sets in.
> 
> 
> **lower body DOMS set in hard post workout.


I really like this workout layout. Nice work!


----------



## Bomb10shell

I


PZT said:


> 7/25/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 8 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 65 g hash brown
> 25 g spicy ketchup
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 60 g protein cookie
> 
> 20 oz Gatorade
> 
> 2 spicy crispy chicken sandwiches
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 
> Calories: 3205
> Macros: 230/357/92
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Dynamic Effort Upper Day
> 
> 
> Close Grip Barbell Flat Bench Press:
> 
> 45x10
> 95x8
> 135x5
> 185x2
> 8x195x3
> 
> *ehh. I really wanna use chains or bands but somebody took our fkin chains and the bands take so long to set up.
> 
> Seated Barbell Overhead Press:
> 
> 135x3
> 155x1
> 175x9
> 135x11
> 
> *if I had a actual good set up for these I could do some more weight. I will switch back to standing next week. Happy with the progress I’m making pressing over head. It’s been years. When progress slows I’ll throw in at least seated dumbbell.
> 
> Slight Incline Dumbbell Press:
> 
> 65x20
> 70x20
> 
> *front Delts were in pain but in a good way for the first time in like a year. The ohp’s are doing their job.
> 
> Barbell JM Press:
> 
> 2x115x8
> 125x8
> 135x8
> 
> *this is good work for me. Wanna try some rack JMs next.
> 
> Banded Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:
> 
> 0x15
> 25x15
> 35x12
> 45x10
> 55x10
> 65x8
> 75x8
> 
> *more good work. Think of throwing in some cleans cause Louie said so.
> 
> Straight Bar Cable Upright Rows:
> 
> 50x15
> 60x15
> 70x12
> 80x10
> 90x8
> 100x8
> 
> *love these. False yoked syndrome sets in.
> 
> 
> **lower body DOMS set in hard post workout.


I really like this workout layout. Nice work!


----------



## IronSoul

Got a lot of work in man. Where in the fuck do you get a protein bar that has 100g of protein in it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Barbell JM Press:
> 
> 2x115x8
> 125x8
> 135x8


Does your gym have an SSB?  That bar is awesome for JMs.


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Got a lot of work in man. Where in the fuck do you get a protein bar that has 100g of protein in it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s funny how many times I’ve been asked that


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Does your gym have an SSB?  That bar is awesome for JMs.


Yes but it’s a Titan. I will try that eventually though


----------



## PZT

7/26/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

60 g protein bar
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer

400 g Chicken Fajita Salad

8 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

75 g takis

3.5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
50 g bbq sauce 
4 slices white bread

100 g protein bar


Calories: 2485
Macros: 242/232/63


----------



## Trendkill

Hi this is Mike from Barcel USA, maker of Takis.  We would like to sponsor your log.  Please send me an email Mike@Barcel.com  Thanks!


----------



## PZT

I


Trendkill said:


> Hi this is Mike from Barcel USA, maker of Takis.  We would like to sponsor your log.  Please send me an email Mike@Barcel.com  Thanks!


Don’t fk with my emotions, Mike!!!


----------



## PZT

7/27/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

90 g protein bar
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

2 chicken crispitos

80 g protein bar

100 g protein bar

12.5 oz boudin
500 ml sweet tea

1 chocolate chip cookie 
1/2 c whole milk


Calories: 3390
Macros: 239/366/106



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Lower Day


Parallel Barbell Box Squat:

45x5
135x4
225x4
10x315x2

*this was a late night work out and rough. There was A line back and fourth from the box and bar that looked like Hunter Henderson had been deadlifting.

1” Deficit Conventional Deadlift:

135x1
225x1
6x315x1

*these were blah. 

Hanging Leg Raise:

3xBWx15

*dem 15s suck.

Kettlebell 45 Degree Hyperextensions:

10x8
25x8
35x8
45x8

*good work here.

Barbell High Pulls:

89x8
99x8
109x8

*got caught up in conversation leading up to these, so this is bullshit. 


**this was one of those workouts that you go into run down from work and family but know you’ll get into it once the blood starts moving. The ones that get you to “another level”.


----------



## PZT

7/28/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

80 g protein bar
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 oz takis

100 g protein bar

24 oz bud light

250 g lean beef chili
315 g white potato
50 g shredded cheese
25 g mustard 

24 oz bud light
75 g takis

4 chocolate chip cookies 
1 c whole milk 


Calories: 3745
Macros: 233/375/110


----------



## PZT

7/29/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
Grande iced caramel macchiato 
Cookie Butter Belgian Waffle 

50 g ham Quiche
100 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 oz takis

100 g protein bar
75 g apple pie

6 oz tuna
50 g miracle whip
4 slices white bread

24 oz bud light
2 oz extreme flaming hot Tostitos 

3 chocolate chip cookies 

2 pop tarts
400 ml whole milk 

3 chocolate chip cookies 
1 c whole milk 


Calories: 4895
Macros: 266/519/183



Workout:

Max Effort Upper Day


1/2” off Chest Barbell Pin Press:

45x3
95x3
135x3
185x2
225x2
275x1
315x1
325x1

*couldn’t quite get the pins at the chest as prescribed by @Trendkill. 315 was a grind and I haven’t really had a maximum exertion yet on ME bench so went for 325. Still not a max effort but I won’t go for anything like that pressing wise until there is no concern with the shoulder.

Dumbbell Incline Press:

60x20
65x20
70x15

*ehhh.

Close Grip Spoto Press:

135x12
155x12
185x10
205x10

*triceps tired faster than I expect due to the whole workout being at a fast clip.

Tate Presses:

25x12
30x12
35x10
40x8
45x6

*this was decent.

Seated Close MAG Grip Cable Row:

100x12
110x12
120x10
130x10
140x8
150x8

*good volume.

Reverse Pec Deck:

50x20
60x15
70x12
80x12

*didn’t really pump up how I’d like. 

Standing Plate Side Laterals:

5x20
10x20
25x15

*another ehh.

Dumbbell Curls:

25x10
30x10

Dumbbell Shrugs:

70x15
75x12


*it’s not hard to go to a more progressive overload with a bunch of the accessories but I think it’s best right now.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Can do on the off chest pin presses but I have yet to find a safe way to do floor presses with decent weight at my gym. And I’ve tried lol but for me a floor press is like 2-3 inches off


for the  floor presses I put the hooks down to height in the squat rack  and lay in there , starting off is great but once I'm gassed out I gota wiggle my fat ass out from under it


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> for the  floor presses I put the hooks down to height in the squat rack  and lay in there , starting off is great but once I'm gassed out I gota wiggle my fat ass out from under it


We have to racks but both are like a normal power rack.


----------



## Trendkill

1/2" off the chest is perfect.  Gotta leave a little wiggle room in there to get under the bar and set your arch.  Nice work man.


----------



## PZT

7/30/2022


Eating:


Oatmeal cream pie 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g takis
25 g shredded cheese
25 g guacamole salsa 

100 g protein bar

6 oz tuna 
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g miracle whip

2 slices pepperoni pizza 
12 oz Dr Pepper

60 bud
1 tequila 
1 fire ball 
6” turkey/roast beef

Bloody Mary 

1 chocolate chip cookie 


Calories: 3825
Macros: 174/410/84


----------



## IronSoul

Doing some work in here brotha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

7/31/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g takis
25 g shredded cheese
25 g guacamole salsa 

75 g whey
1/2 c dry oats

12.5 oz boudin 
1 chicken taquito

325 g shrimp fettuccini Alfredo 

100 g protein bar 

1 chocolate chip cookie 


Calories: 3520
Macros: 246/356/121



Workout:

Max Effort Lower Day


Conventional Deadlift from Floor:

135x2
225x2
315x1
405x1
500x1

*another late night workout. This felt god awful. Might have been lined up crocked or bad hand placement but would have not made it any faster. Felt good going in and thought I might have 525. I was wrong. 

Barbell Pause Back Squats:

135x8
155x8
185x8
205x8
225x8
245x8

*these were always my go to when I was at my strongest squatting. Need to start doing variations of them more.

Barbell Good Mornings:

135x10
145x10
155x10
165x10

*so hard to keep from rolling lol.

Close Neutral Grip Pulldown:

100x15
110x15
120x15
130x12

*moved back work up one spot. I was still pretty fatigue by the time I did them haha.

Standing Crunch on Lat Pulldown:

50x15
60x15
70x15
80x15

*been while since I do these and they felt great.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> 7/31/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 50 g takis
> 25 g shredded cheese
> 25 g guacamole salsa
> 
> 75 g whey
> 1/2 c dry oats
> 
> 12.5 oz boudin
> 1 chicken taquito
> 
> 325 g shrimp fettuccini Alfredo
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 1 chocolate chip cookie
> 
> 
> Calories: 3520
> Macros: 246/356/121
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Max Effort Lower Day
> 
> 
> Conventional Deadlift from Floor:
> 
> 135x2
> 225x2
> 315x1
> 405x1
> 500x1
> 
> *another late night workout. This felt god awful. Might have been lined up crocked or bad hand placement but would have not made it any faster. Felt good going in and thought I might have 525. I was wrong.
> 
> Barbell Pause Back Squats:
> 
> 135x8
> 155x8
> 185x8
> 205x8
> 225x8
> 245x8
> 
> *these were always my go to when I was at my strongest squatting. Need to start doing variations of them more.
> 
> Barbell Good Mornings:
> 
> 135x10
> 145x10
> 155x10
> 165x10
> 
> *so hard to keep from rolling lol.
> 
> Close Neutral Grip Pulldown:
> 
> 100x15
> 110x15
> 120x15
> 130x12
> 
> *moved back work up one spot. I was still pretty fatigue by the time I did them haha.
> 
> Standing Crunch on Lat Pulldown:
> 
> 50x15
> 60x15
> 70x15
> 80x15
> 
> *been while since I do these and they felt great.


Nice pulls even if it didn't feel right , I think we all have those days for sure. 

One of the squat variations I like are tempo squats , 321's or I can really hate myself and go for 521 those are son's of bitches.


----------



## PZT

8/1/2022


Eating:


75 g whey

6 oz tuna
2 rice cakes

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
150 g cooked white rice 
1 oz takis

100 g protein bar

350 g shrimp fettuccini Alfredo

250 g orange chicken
200 g pork egg roll

1 chocolate chip cookie 


Calories: 3015
Macros: 245/308/87



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Upper Day 


Close Grip Flat Barbell Bench Press:

45x15
95x12
135x6
185x3
8x205x3

*really good work! Great in to this wave. Really had to get warmed up though prior to getting in the bench though. Left Pec was tender. Think due to a extra wide grip on good mornings.

Standing Barbell Overhead Press:

135x2
155x1
175x8
135x12

*real good top set. Gonna do dumbbells next week. 

Flat Dumbbell Press:

70x20
75x20
80x18

*kinda irritated my shoulder but felt good in the pecs.

Barbell JM Press:

135x6
140x6
145x5
150x5

*wanted to try JMs off ins but rack was taken. So decide to try so lower rep ones.

Blast Strap Press-downs:

50x15
55x15
60x15
65x15
70x15

Away Facing Pulldown:

100x12
110x12
120x10
130x10

Face Pulls on Pulldown:

2x50x20

Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals:

4x15x15

Seated Dumbbell Hammer Curl:

2x15x15


----------



## Butch_C

I have seen Blast strap push ups, is the push downs essentially the same thing?


----------



## IronSoul

Some nice pulls man. How did that 500 feel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Some nice pulls man. How did that 500 feel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a rough one but for some reason I have never failed 5 plates lol.


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> I have seen Blast strap push ups, is the push downs essentially the same thing?


No sir. It’s basically just like rope push downs but with two straps. I held them with my fist together and punched down


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> It was a rough one but for some reason I have never failed 5 plates lol.



Well that’s impressive and something to be proud of, I’ve never tried 5 plates lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Well that’s impressive and something to be proud of, I’ve never tried 5 plates lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just always been a battle after I got to 5. I hurt my hip like 10 years ago right after I first did it


----------



## PZT

8/2/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

100 g protein bar 
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

3 sushi rolls

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
2 oz takis

400 g shrimp fettuccini Alfredo 

50 g chocolate muffin 

80 g protein bar 

50 g chocolate muffin 

2 pop tarts


Calories: 4130
Macros: 240/499/130


----------



## PZT

8/3/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

90 g protein bar
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
150 g cooked white rice

60 g protein bar

50 g whey
300 ml reduced fat milk

Bloody Mary
3 slices wood fired pizza

UnCrustable


Calories: 3020
Macros: 266/265/102



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Lower Day


Barbell Parallel Box Squat:

45x3
135x3
225x3
315x1
8x335x2

*high intent here. Good end to this wave. Below parallel box next run.

1” Deficit Barbell Conventional Deadlift:

225x1
315x1
4x335x1

*was able to get a awesome set up each rep this week. On to the next wave. Going to run these as mid shin rack pulls next go.

Hanging Leg Raise:

5xBWx10

*blasted these. Barely any rest.

Pull Throughs:

75x8
80x8
85x8
90x8

*ehh.

Barbell Rows:

135x8
155x8
185x8
205x8
225x8
245x5

*finally some heavy ish back work.

Standing Dumbbell Curl:

25x15
30x12
35x8

*itty bitty bicep committee.


**highly productive workout.


----------



## solitude914

PZT said:


> 8/3/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 90 g protein bar
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 60 g protein bar
> 
> 50 g whey
> 300 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> Bloody Mary
> 3 slices wood fired pizza
> 
> UnCrustable
> 
> 
> Calories: 3020
> Macros: 266/265/102
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Dynamic Effort Lower Day
> 
> 
> Barbell Parallel Box Squat:
> 
> 45x3
> 135x3
> 225x3
> 315x1
> 8x335x2
> 
> *high intent here. Good end to this wave. Below parallel box next run.
> 
> 1” Deficit Barbell Conventional Deadlift:
> 
> 225x1
> 315x1
> 4x335x1
> 
> *was able to get a awesome set up each rep this week. On to the next wave. Going to run these as mid shin rack pulls next go.
> 
> Hanging Leg Raise:
> 
> 5xBWx10
> 
> *blasted these. Barely any rest.
> 
> Pull Throughs:
> 
> 75x8
> 80x8
> 85x8
> 90x8
> 
> *ehh.
> 
> Barbell Rows:
> 
> 135x8
> 155x8
> 185x8
> 205x8
> 225x8
> 245x5
> 
> *finally some heavy ish back work.
> 
> Standing Dumbbell Curl:
> 
> 25x15
> 30x12
> 35x8
> 
> *itty bitty bicep committee.
> 
> 
> **highly productive workout.


Haven't had an uncrustable in so long and now your log makes me crave it when I'm thousands of miles from home. With a couple in my pantry waiting there lmao

Love the deficit deads as always


----------



## PZT

solitude914 said:


> Haven't had an uncrustable in so long and now your log makes me crave it when I'm thousands of miles from home. With a couple in my pantry waiting there lmao
> 
> Love the deficit deads as always


It’s was shit. Lol.


----------



## IronSoul

Absolutely a highly productive day. Great work today dude. Especially those squats and rows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

Gonna need to change the goals PZT. 600/400/600 sound about right?


----------



## PZT

8/4/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

100 g protein bar 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
2 oz takis

1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

80 g protein bar 

300 g pizza

Uncrustable 

125 beef quesadilla 

Uncrustable 

2 cheddar bay biscuits 


Calories: 3885
Macros: 235/390/157


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Gonna need to change the goals PZT. 600/400/600 sound about right?


Was always my long term goals but still haven’t  made it lol


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Was always my long term goals but still haven’t  made it lol


You just keep slamming the Takis, the Buds and using Conjugate and you'll be there before you know it.


----------



## IronSoul

You down with PZT? Ya, you know me. Takis for the win


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

Takis are more effective than Humapro or PEDS.  When Budweiser and Uncrustables are added to the stack it is unbeatable.


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> Takis are more effective than Humapro or PEDS. When Budweiser and Uncrustables are added to the stack it is unbeatable.



Imagine with all of that, you throw in cell tech. Unstoppable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

IronSoul said:


> Imagine with all of that, you throw in cell tech. Unstoppable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  Cell Tech. The most powerful marketing known to man. Same shit ingredients as every other company but with the might Greg Kovacs in the ads to show how much better it is.


----------



## IronSoul

Trendkill said:


> Cell Tech. The most powerful marketing known to man. Same shit ingredients as every other company but with the might Greg Kovacs in the ads to show how much better it is.



Lmao the good ole days bro. Made it sound like fucking dbol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> You just keep slamming the Takis, the Buds and using Conjugate and you'll be there before you know it.


I just feel like I really need to get a 30 pack in post workout if I ever want to be elite but don’t know if I have the drive


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> I just feel like I really need to get a 30 pack in post workout if I ever want to be elite but don’t know if I have the drive



Do some blow post workout beforehand, you will then. Perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Takis are more effective than Humapro or PEDS.  When Budweiser and Uncrustables are added to the stack it is unbeatable.


I really don’t think I need the Uncrustables haha


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Do some blow post workout beforehand, you will then. Perfect
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fkin newb. Why would I take my preworkout out, post workout. You think I just got 8 balls laying around


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Fkin newb. Why would I take my preworkout out, post workout. You think I just got 8 balls laying around






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> I just feel like I really need to get a 30 pack in post workout if I ever want to be elite but don’t know if I have the drive


Sadly I probably could have done this back in my college days...


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Sadly I probably could have done this back in my college days...


You could actually drink 30 beers in a night?


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> You could actually drink 30 beers in a night?


Back then I could have come close.  I used to polish off a 12 pack before we went out to the parties.  That was the warm up.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> You could actually drink 30 beers in a night?


Hell if ya get all the extra water and nonsense out of it 30 beers is only a half gallon.

The night I got accepted into a small group of friends one of the requirements was that I finish a half gallon of Jack ... few lines at a time and start putting down them Whisky Sours in a beer mug ... WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Bits n pieces are all I remember but I heard I had one hell of a good time !!


----------



## PZT

8/5/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

Blueberry cake donut
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

60 g protein bar 
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

Large French Fries
1/4 lbs. cheeseburger 

10 oz Dr pepper
100 g ice cream

80 g protein bar 

50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
400 ml reduced fat milk

4 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
75 g cooked white rice 
300 ml sweet tea

100 g protein bar 


Calories: 3705
Macros: 245/427/118



Workout:

Max Effort Upper Body Day


Close Grip Barbell Flat Bench Press:

45x3
95x3
135x3
185x3
225x2
275x1
315x1
335x1

*this is the first day that I can really see that conjugate is starting to work a bit. Just the mentality from dynamic days and the confidence of the Tricep work I’m putting in, helped tremendously. I wish I had a adjustable bench with j hooks or something cause it felt like my back was the weak point but so hard to tell cause I have to unrack with my elbows bent so much. Threw in extra back work just in case lol.

High Incline Dumbbell Press:

50x12
55x12
60x12
65x12
70x12

*didnt feel very strong here but there was probably too much a break in between these and the main movement. Might have gotten a little cold.

Rolling Dumbbell Extensions:

30x6
35x6
40x6
45x6
50x6

*felt strong and tried to move these more aggressively than normal.

Hammer Bar Press-downs:

50x10
55x10
60x10
65x10
70x10
75x10
80x10

*very short rest periods. Didn’t really like this bar but never use it, so gave it a whirl.

Plate Loaded Chest Supported Rows:

45x8
70x8
90x8
115x8
135x8

*went heavier here cause I knew I’d be doing extra back work on this day. Felt strong though. 

Chest Supported Dumbbell Y Raise:

5x15
10x15
15x15

*dem 15s we’re tough lol.

Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals:

2x15x25

Blast Strap Face Pulls on Seated Cable Row:

20x20
2x30x20

Wide Grip Straight Arm Pulldown on Pulldown:

40x15
50x15

Dumbbell Shrugs:
(Run the Rack)

100 Total Reps

*used 80 down to 15 pounds but not every 5 lbs. on the way down.

Dumbbell Curls:

3x20x15


**another productive workout.  Trying to get away from so many exercises on upper days but always ends up being more than I planned.


----------



## quackattack

Most honest food log on this site.


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> Most honest food log on this site.


I keep thinking it’ll make me change my ways but then I realized I’m not even tracking today hahaha.


----------



## PZT

8/6/2022


Eating:


-long day of driving to take kids to see great grands-


Calories: 
Macros:


----------



## solitude914

PZT said:


> 8/5/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> Blueberry cake donut
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 60 g protein bar
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> Large French Fries
> 1/4 lbs. cheeseburger
> 
> 10 oz Dr pepper
> 100 g ice cream
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 50 g whey
> 1/2 c dry oats
> 400 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> 4 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 75 g cooked white rice
> 300 ml sweet tea
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 
> Calories: 3705
> Macros: 245/427/118
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Max Effort Upper Body Day
> 
> 
> Close Grip Barbell Flat Bench Press:
> 
> 45x3
> 95x3
> 135x3
> 185x3
> 225x2
> 275x1
> 315x1
> 335x1
> 
> *this is the first day that I can really see that conjugate is starting to work a bit. Just the mentality from dynamic days and the confidence of the Tricep work I’m putting in, helped tremendously. I wish I had a adjustable bench with j hooks or something cause it felt like my back was the weak point but so hard to tell cause I have to unrack with my elbows bent so much. Threw in extra back work just in case lol.
> 
> High Incline Dumbbell Press:
> 
> 50x12
> 55x12
> 60x12
> 65x12
> 70x12
> 
> *didnt feel very strong here but there was probably too much a break in between these and the main movement. Might have gotten a little cold.
> 
> Rolling Dumbbell Extensions:
> 
> 30x6
> 35x6
> 40x6
> 45x6
> 50x6
> 
> *felt strong and tried to move these more aggressively than normal.
> 
> Hammer Bar Press-downs:
> 
> 50x10
> 55x10
> 60x10
> 65x10
> 70x10
> 75x10
> 80x10
> 
> *very short rest periods. Didn’t really like this bar but never use it, so gave it a whirl.
> 
> Plate Loaded Chest Supported Rows:
> 
> 45x8
> 70x8
> 90x8
> 115x8
> 135x8
> 
> *went heavier here cause I knew I’d be doing extra back work on this day. Felt strong though.
> 
> Chest Supported Dumbbell Y Raise:
> 
> 5x15
> 10x15
> 15x15
> 
> *dem 15s we’re tough lol.
> 
> Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals:
> 
> 2x15x25
> 
> Blast Strap Face Pulls on Seated Cable Row:
> 
> 20x20
> 2x30x20
> 
> Wide Grip Straight Arm Pulldown on Pulldown:
> 
> 40x15
> 50x15
> 
> Dumbbell Shrugs:
> (Run the Rack)
> 
> 100 Total Reps
> 
> *used 80 down to 15 pounds but not every 5 lbs. on the way down.
> 
> Dumbbell Curls:
> 
> 3x20x15
> 
> 
> **another productive workout.  Trying to get away from so many exercises on upper days but always ends up being more than I planned.


It's crazy how the dynamic effort work makes it effortless to set up with good form consistently on bench


----------



## IronSoul

Some strong ass close grips dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

solitude914 said:


> It's crazy how the dynamic effort work makes it effortless to set up with good form consistently on bench


On that day I felt it more from the constant driving into the bar coming off my chest through my palms. Really been concentrating on leg drive timing as well.


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Some strong ass close grips dude
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve paused 350 cgbp before so still got some building to do to get back to my old form. Thanks for following along as well as supporting all member logs. I see your constant motivating comments to all the guys. You are a great asset to the UG brother hood.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> I’ve paused 350 cgbp before so still got some building to do to get back to my old form. Thanks for following along as well as supporting all member logs. I see your constant motivating comments to all the guys. You are a great asset to the UG brother hood.


I agree! @IronSoul


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> I’ve paused 350 cgbp before so still got some building to do to get back to my old form. Thanks for following along as well as supporting all member logs. I see your constant motivating comments to all the guys. You are a great asset to the UG brother hood.



Damn man!! That’s heavy. My wrists would break. I can’t get too heavy on them so I’ve always tried to make up for it on weighted dips. Gonna start doing those again soon. I’m wanting to push my benched higher and closer to where it was before. No problem man. I really appreciate the kind words. I love the brotherhood here. One of the things I missed most about being away for so long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

8/7/2022


Eating:


8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 

80 g protein bar 

50 g whey
400 ml reduced fat milk 
1/2 c dry oats 

200 g scrambled eggs
100 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese 
375 ml cranberry lack cheery juice

6 oz tuna
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g miracle whip 

100 g protein bar 

50 g muffin


Calories: 3195
Macros: 231/342/99



Workout:

Max Effort Lower Day 


SSB Good Mornings:

61x5
111x5
151x3
201x3
241x2
291x1

*this was heavy asf for me.

Pause Front Squats:

135x6
155x6
185x6
225x5
275x3

*the shirt and bar I was using on this day wouldn’t allow the bar to settle. Felt strong otherwise. 

Sumo Deadlift:

225x5
275x5
315x5
365x3

*after how the good mornings went I wanted to get some more glute/hamstring work on top of the low back work I had  planned. Really drove glutes to bar.

Banded Back Attack in Smith Machine:

BWx12
(Added Kettlebell)
BW+25x12
BW+26.5x10
BW+45x8

*don’t think I have ever felt something hit the very bottom of the erectors so well with little pain. Worth a try for sure if you don’t have a back attack machine.

Reverse Grip Pulldown:

100x10
110x10
120x10
130x10
140x10

*felt good.

Standing Crunch on Pulldown:

4x50x20

*might as well be GPP lol.


**good workout but wasn’t happy with my GMs. But still enjoying the system/method.


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> 8/7/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 50 g whey
> 400 ml reduced fat milk
> 1/2 c dry oats
> 
> 200 g scrambled eggs
> 100 g cooked white rice
> 25 g shredded cheese
> 375 ml cranberry lack cheery juice
> 
> 6 oz tuna
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 50 g miracle whip
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 50 g muffin
> 
> 
> Calories: 3195
> Macros: 231/342/99
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Max Effort Lower Day
> 
> 
> SSB Good Mornings:
> 
> 61x5
> 111x5
> 151x3
> 201x3
> 241x2
> 291x1
> 
> *this was heavy asf for me.
> 
> Pause Front Squats:
> 
> 135x6
> 155x6
> 185x6
> 225x5
> 275x3
> 
> *the shirt and bar I was using on this day wouldn’t allow the bar to settle. Felt strong otherwise.
> 
> Sumo Deadlift:
> 
> 225x5
> 275x5
> 315x5
> 365x3
> 
> *after how the good mornings went I wanted to get some more glute/hamstring work on top of the low back work I had planned. Really drove glutes to bar.
> 
> Banded Back Attack in Smith Machine:
> 
> BWx12
> (Added Kettlebell)
> BW+25x12
> BW+26.5x10
> BW+45x8
> 
> *don’t think I have ever felt something hit the very bottom of the erectors so well with little pain. Worth a try for sure if you don’t have a back attack machine.
> 
> Reverse Grip Pulldown:
> 
> 100x10
> 110x10
> 120x10
> 130x10
> 140x10
> 
> *felt good.
> 
> Standing Crunch on Pulldown:
> 
> 4x50x20
> 
> *might as well be GPP lol.
> 
> 
> **good workout but wasn’t happy with my GMs. But still enjoying the system/method.



How do you like those standing crunches versus the kneeling ones with a rope? I may try these 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> How do you like those standing crunches versus the kneeling ones with a rope? I may try these
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These seem more optimal for heavy lifting and surely more challenging. It’s more of a reverse hip hinge than a crunch. Like a hanging leg raise some what.


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> These seem more optimal for heavy lifting and surely more challenging. It’s more of a reverse hip hinge than a crunch. Like a hanging leg raise some what.



Yeah that makes sense. Seems like you might get a better contraction this way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Yeah that makes sense. Seems like you might get a better contraction this way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s almost like a plank feeling to me


----------



## PZT

8/8/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
16 oz caramel macchiato 

80 g protein bar 
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
2 oz takis
Spicy Tuna Roll

90 g protein bar 
10 oz Dr Pepper

50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
400 ml reduced fat milk

3 oz tuna
75 g cooked white rice 
25 g miracle whip

60 g whey


Calories: 3525
Macros: 282/382/101



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Upper Body


Wide Grip Flat Barbell Bench Press:

45x8
95x6
135x5
8x185x3

*did more extensive of a warm up before this. And first 2 sets weren’t moving fast but then the last 6 were flying.

Seated Dumbbell Overhead Press:

50x10
55x10
60x10
65x10
75x10

Slight Decline Dumbbell Press:

80x12
85x12
90x12
95x12

*wanted to go heavier so bad lol.

Decline EZ Bar JM Press:

75x15
115x12
2x115x10

*this was a last minute change up due to gym being active.

Long Rope Press-downs:

30x15
35x15
40x15

*triceps were already dead at this point.

Chest Support Dual Dumbbell Row:

40x8
45x8
50x8
55x8
60x8

*felt good but was gasing.

Seated Straight Bar Upright Row:

50x20
55x15
60x15
65x15

*these felt incredible.

Dumbbell Curls:

15x20
20x15
2x30x8

*bicep work seems to get better and better. 


**I really worked on this day. I was able to wring my shirt out post workout.


----------



## IronSoul

I love how extensive and detailed your log is man. Always transparent too. Looks like a great day. Nothing better than getting a good sweat like that in while lifting. Keep grinding brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

Following


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> I love how extensive and detailed your log is man. Always transparent too. Looks like a great day. Nothing better than getting a good sweat like that in while lifting. Keep grinding brother!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They use to be better but life gets in the way sometimes hahahaha


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> They use to be better but life gets in the way sometimes hahahaha



Man, don’t I know that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Bout time you be pickin up one of these  👍   








						Huge In Here - STRINGER TANK TOP
					

You can't do much hiding when wearing a stringer from Ironville. Let all of those hours at the gym shine with this newly redesigned stringer tank. Watch everybody else in the room do the hiding.




					www.ironville.com


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Bout time you be pickin up one of these  👍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge In Here - STRINGER TANK TOP
> 
> 
> You can't do much hiding when wearing a stringer from Ironville. Let all of those hours at the gym shine with this newly redesigned stringer tank. Watch everybody else in the room do the hiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ironville.com


I got too much gyno for dat ish lol


----------



## PZT

8/9/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

80 g protein bar 

10 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
2.5 oz habanero papas fritas

60 g protein bar 
16 oz energy drink

1 oz protein chips

12 oz orange chicken
9 oz fried rice 


Calories: 3425
Macros: 237/381/110


----------



## IronSoul

Those habanero papas Freitas tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Those habanero papas Freitas tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Days pretty spicy


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Days pretty spicy



I beleee dat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> I beleee dat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> 100



Frfr brah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

8/10/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

100 g protein bar
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

20 tortilla chips
1/4 c hot salsa
8 Super Nachos

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
2 oz pecan praline 

100 g protein bar

6 oz tuna
50 g miracle whip
25 g relish
4 slices white bread


Calories: 3565
Macros: 247/361/128



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Lower Day


Below Parallel Barbell Box Squat:

45x3
135x3
225x2
235x2
245x2
255x2
265x2
8x275x2

*this is a height of where my hip crease is at least 2 inches below the top of knee. Last wave I did to this height, the weights were lower and knew I’d be better and sure enough I needed more weight. Very explosive today. Ended wave at this height at 8x265x3. So I’ll take that as progress. 

Barbell Mid Shin Rack Pulls:

135x1
225x1
8x305x1

*have to get super tight to be able to explode on these. Never done them for dynamic work but I can see the possible benefits for sure. After breaking the bar of the rack, it flies up. 

Hanging Leg Raise:

5xBWx12

*I hit these with the same intensity I go into the dynamic exercises. Last 2 sets were tough.

Dimel Deadlift:

135x20
155x20
185x20

*basically GPP. Didn’t really know where I’d be on these. Going to keep working up for a couple weeks. Fkin killed the hams and glutes at the same time.

Reverse Grip Barbell Row:

135x12
155x10
185x10
205x10
225x8

*starting to get decent back work in on a more consistent basis.

Barbell Shrugs:

2x225x15

*this is heavy for me for the strict form I was trying to maintain. 

Dumbbell Curl:

25x12
30x12
35x8

*more good bicep work. 


*this was one of those days you leave the gym and just feel like everything you did was pushing you in the right direction


----------



## IronSoul

This is a day of a beast. You put a lot of big work in bro, especially on those squats. I would be so dead after all of that together. I can only imagine how much this is increasing your strength. Strong day brother and glad you felt it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

This is a day of a beast. You put a lot of big work in bro, especially on those squats. I would be so dead after all of that together. I can only imagine how much this is increasing your strength. Strong day brother and glad you felt it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

Dimels are brutal.  Nice work man.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Dimels are brutal.  Nice work man.


Got 2 more ME upper and lower movements I want to get in before I start cycling through again. Will be nice to have a mark to beat on those days. I really enjoy the DE days as well.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Got 2 more ME upper and lower movements I want to get in before I start cycling through again. Will be nice to have a mark to beat on those days. I really enjoy the DE days as well.


That's when it really gets fun.  Going after improvements on the ME lifts and trying to beat records.  5lb PRs are all it takes.  They add up over time.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> That's when it really gets fun.  Going after improvements on the ME lifts and trying to beat records.  5lb PRs are all it takes.  They add up over time.


So 5 and then if on that day there is more in the tank take it out on the supplemental/accessories . I will have to do this. That’s where I think I’ve put the most wear and tear on my body. I’ve always had the 5 lbs. mentally but would always go for more if my technique didn’t break


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> So 5 and then if on that day there is more in the tank take it out on the supplemental/accessories . I will have to do this. That’s where I think I’ve put the most wear and tear on my body. I’ve always had the 5 lbs. mentally but would always go for more if my technique didn’t break


This is the best way to make long term progress.  Take the 5lb PR and move on to the assistance work. This sets you up for repeated long term success with the ME lifts.  Everyone once in a while, couple 2-3 times a year, if you are feeling it, go for the gonzo attempt.  The 40lb PR kinda thing.  But only on those days when everything is clicking, the stars have aligned, the moon is full and you didn't drink 8 budweisers the night before


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> This is the best way to make long term progress.  Take the 5lb PR and move on to the assistance work. This sets you up for repeated long term success with the ME lifts.  Everyone once in a while, couple 2-3 times a year, if you are feeling it, go for the gonzo attempt.  The 40lb PR kinda thing.  But only on those days when everything is clicking, the stars have aligned, the moon is full and you didn't drink 8 budweisers the night before


It took me a while to learn that for sure I would try for max every couple weeks instead of once a month or so. Some times it would go ok , other times ya just feel lousy and ruin yourself for the next work out.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> This is the best way to make long term progress.  Take the 5lb PR and move on to the assistance work. This sets you up for repeated long term success with the ME lifts.  Everyone once in a while, couple 2-3 times a year, if you are feeling it, go for the gonzo attempt.  The 40lb PR kinda thing.  But only on those days when everything is clicking, the stars have aligned, the moon is full and you didn't drink 8 budweisers the night before


Yeah every things long term for me at this point


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> Yeah every things long term for me at this point


I’ll tell you what. Max effort lower day on a Sunday is a bad idea lol


----------



## Btcowboy

PZT said:


> I’ll tell you what. Max effort lower day on a Sunday is a bad idea lol


Its funny ME lower for me is also every Sunday lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500

PZT said:


> I’ve always had the 5 lbs. mentally but would always go for more if my technique didn’t break



This is where I always fucked up as well. My body was telling me to back off and live to lift another day but my mind was always like, "Are you silly? I'm still gonna send it." Lol. Multiple injuries later, here I am at the same strength level I was 4 years ago.


----------



## PZT

Powerlifter_500 said:


> This is where I always fucked up as well. My body was telling me to back off and live to lift another day but my mind was always like, "Are you silly? I'm still gonna send it." Lol. Multiple injuries later, here I am at the same strength level I was 4 years ago.


Yep haven’t broken a big three pr in 2 years I think


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Yep haven’t broken a big three pr in 2 years I think


That's about to change.....


----------



## PZT

8/11/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
4 c coffee
4 tbsp creamer

80 g protein bar

9 oz tuna
300 g veggie chopped salad
1/5 oz croutons 
6 club crackers
1.5 oz fat free ranch dressing 

8 oz lasagna 
2.5 oz Takis Big Mix

8 oz chocolate cake 

100 g protein bar 

2 pop tarts
400 ml reduced fat milk


Calories: 4205
Macros: 225/516/145


----------



## PZT

8/12/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
16 oz caramel Cappuccino
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

80 g protein 
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

1/2 lbs. cheeseburger
Large French fries

100 g protein bar 
Chocolate chip cookie 

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
425 g lean beef chili
g shredded cheese
20 oz cranberry apple juice

84 bud light
10 oz sirloin steak
8 oz white potato
25 g shredded cheese
1 tbsp sour cream
1/2 tbsp butter


Calories: 5215
Macros: 310/462/182



Workout:

Max Effort Upper Body


Decline Barbell Bench Press:

45x5
95x4
135x3
185x2
225x1
275x1
315x1
325x1

*this was nowhere near max effort because set up and unrack is so ackward for me.

Incline Dumbbell Press:

65x8
70x8
75x8
80x8
85x8
90x8

*made sure to check myself here because I was feeling good.

Close Grip 2-Board Press:

135x6
155x6
185x6
205x6
225x6
245x6
265x6

*replaced Tate presses here due to my Tricep tendons feeling kind of tender the day before. Had a important phone call between 205 & 224 so probably allowed me to get more work in. Probably going to smoke my last ME 2-Board day in a few weeks lol.

Banded Wide Grip Press-downs:

75x15
80x15
85x15

*probably too much band tension hahah. That last set was killer.

Dante Row:

30x10
40x10
50x10
60x10
70x10

*just need to keep heavy back work on my lower days  

Short Rope Cable Upright Row:

50x20
55x20

*probably need to do this variation more. Felt weak asf on them.

Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals:

(Drop Set)
30x12 / 20x8 / 10x10

Seated Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises

(Rest Pause)
10x21-14-10

Standing Dumbbell Curl:

15x20
20x15
25x12
30x10


**shoulder was pretty sensitive post work out. Think on the 315 unrack it was way too far behind me because I got a lift off on 325 and didn’t struggle. Need to start getting hand offs on ME top sets.


----------



## IronSoul

I feel weak on those cable upright rows too but strong as shit with free weight. I think it’s just the resistance man. We are both pretty strong dudes. I wish you had a spot to help you on those declines, you could really push for that ME. Im sure that fucks with you a little knowing you have more in the tank, but safety above all, always. I bet the shoulder soreness is from the unracking, it messes with mine in decline without a spot. I haven’t done decline in years. I miss having a HS decline press, those are incredible. Awesome day man, and you made me want chocolate cake so eat a dick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> I feel weak on those cable upright rows too but strong as shit with free weight. I think it’s just the resistance man. We are both pretty strong dudes. I wish you had a spot to help you on those declines, you could really push for that ME. Im sure that fucks with you a little knowing you have more in the tank, but safety above all, always. I bet the shoulder soreness is from the unracking, it messes with mine in decline without a spot. I haven’t done decline in years. I miss having a HS decline press, those are incredible. Awesome day man, and you made me want chocolate cake so eat a dick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I think the unrack ss in general have been an issue just really showed on decline


----------



## PZT

8/13/2022


Eating:


75 g whey

100 g protein bar

28 oz Gatorade
3 oz sourdough pretzels

50 g whey
300 ml reduced fat milk

1.25 oz takis big mix

12 oz Dr Pepper
1.5 slices supreme pizza

60 oz colors light
1 oz takis big mix

1 slice supreme pizza

80 g protein bar
200 ml reduced fat milk


Calories: 3560
Macros: 214/403/97


----------



## Yano

Not having some one to work out with can suck there is no doubt of that. There are times just seeing some ones hands reach for the bar to grab it can drive you enough to get the rep. 

I dont know how every one unracks ,, for me its like a forward shrug if that makes sense , like im trying to shoulder block two people , my arms are locked out already and i just bump it out of the hooks with the shrug. 

I notice too that using the wrist wraps Trend sent me I can get on the descent a bit quicker with more stability that helps as the weight climbs for sure. I dont have that extra couple seconds with the bar over me making sure my shits all set.


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Not having some one to work out with can suck there is no doubt of that. There are times just seeing some ones hands reach for the bar to grab it can drive you enough to get the rep.
> 
> I dont know how every one unracks ,, for me its like a forward shrug if that makes sense , like im trying to shoulder block two people , my arms are locked out already and i just bump it out of the hooks with the shrug.
> 
> I notice too that using the wrist wraps Trend sent me I can get on the descent a bit quicker with more stability that helps as the weight climbs for sure. I dont have that extra couple seconds with the bar over me making sure my shits all set.


Yeah that’s the issue. I don’t have a rack we’re I cant keep my arms a lock out during unracking.


----------



## PZT

8/14/2022


Eating:


-lots of driving and finishing up kids school shopping-


Calories: 
Macros: 


Workout:

Max Effort Lower Body


SSB Parallel Box Squat:

61x3
151x3
241x3
331x2
421x1
511x1 PR

*so apparently the bench that I use for “below parallel” is the same as the bench that I use for “parallel” lol. From the side mirror it looks below and even feels that way, took recording it to see it. Even with a back to the side view from a low angle makes it look high asf. But worked out because I have a PR for that height with this bar. I had done 471 in wraps like a year ago, today was just sleeves. I knew I was stronger when 405 blew off my traps. Will be interesting when straight bar comes back around.

Paused SSB Squat:

151x5
171x5
201x5
221x5
241x5
261x5
281x5

*almost though about going for a 421 pause 

1” Deficit Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlift:

135x8
155x8
185x8
205x8
225x8

*these were very gasing but I made sure to really drive the glutes.

Crunch on Pulldown:

4x60x20

*faded haha.

Neutral Grip Chest Supported Row Machine:

50x15
70x15
90x15
110x12
120x10
130x10

*never done these, always went single arm and was getting tired so wanted to get it in quick.


*all in all a pretty good day.


----------



## IronSoul

Huge PR man, big congrats on that. What’s up with the increments, your gym have weird weights? Was the 471 the last PR you had for that? That’s a great jump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Huge PR man, big congrats on that. What’s up with the increments, your gym have weird weights? Was the 471 the last PR you had for that? That’s a great jump
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The SSB weighs 61 pounds and yeah never put more than 4 plates and a quarter on this bar


----------



## Powerlifter_500

PZT said:


> 8/12/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 16 oz caramel Cappuccino
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 80 g protein
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 1/2 lbs. cheeseburger
> Large French fries
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> Chocolate chip cookie
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 425 g lean beef chili
> g shredded cheese
> 20 oz cranberry apple juice
> 
> *84 cans of bud light*
> 10 oz sirloin steak
> 8 oz white potato
> 25 g shredded cheese
> 1 tbsp sour cream
> 1/2 tbsp butter
> 
> 
> Calories: 5215
> Macros: 310/462/182




Damn.. that a new PR or just another Friday? Lol.


----------



## PZT

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Damn.. that a new PR or just another Friday? Lol.


New PR. And very unexpected. But I knew with how 4 plates flew up I had to go for it. But also would have privacy only went for a slight PR if I knew I had box height issues


----------



## solitude914

IronSoul said:


> I feel weak on those cable upright rows too but strong as shit with free weight. I think it’s just the resistance man. We are both pretty strong dudes. I wish you had a spot to help you on those declines, you could really push for that ME. Im sure that fucks with you a little knowing you have more in the tank, but safety above all, always. I bet the shoulder soreness is from the unracking, it messes with mine in decline without a spot. I haven’t done decline in years. I miss having a HS decline press, those are incredible. Awesome day man, and you made me want chocolate cake so eat a dick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never tried the HS decline at my gym, might give it a shot today


----------



## IronSoul

solitude914 said:


> Never tried the HS decline at my gym, might give it a shot today



Dude you definitely should. You will love it and the way it hits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

That's a nice PR right there.


----------



## Powerlifter_500

PZT said:


> New PR. And very unexpected. But I knew with how 4 plates flew up I had to go for it. But also would have privacy only went for a slight PR if I knew I had box height issues



Lol. While that is impressive and I congratulate you on the effort. I think you might've missed my joke. You said you had "84 bud light". I figured that you didn't actually mean 84 full cans, but I retyped it that way in bold. Ha. Andre the giant would've liked drinking with you if 84 cans is actually another Friday for you.


----------



## PZT

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Lol. While that is impressive and I congratulate you on the effort. I think you might've missed my joke. You said you had "84 bud light". I figured that you didn't actually mean 84 full cans, but I retyped it that way in bold. Ha. Andre the giant would've liked drinking with you if 84 cans is actually another Friday for you.


Oh yeah definitely missed that. My apologies haha


----------



## Yano

Fuck yeah man way to rock that shit !!


----------



## PZT

8/15/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

100 g protein bar 

8 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
200 g cooked white rice 

2.5 oz Takis

60 g protein bar 

11.5 oz boudin

80 g protein bar 


Calories: 2710
Macros: 215/289/69



Workout:

Upper Accessory Day


V Bar Press-downs:

40x15
50x15
60x15
70x15
75x15
85x15
95x15
100x12

Wide Grip Press-downs:

75x12
80x12
85x12
90x12
95x12
100x12

Wide Grip Pulldown:

100x10
110x10
120x10
130x10
140x10

Short Rope Face Pulls:

45x12
50x12
55x12
60x12
65x12

Dumbbell Side Laterals:

5x20
10x20
15x20
20x15
25x15

Dumbbell Rear Delt Raises:

5x20
10x20
15x20
20x15
25x12

Dumbbell Shrug:

50x15
55x15
60x15
65x15
70x12

Dumbbell Supination Curls:

10x15
15x15
20x15
25x15
30x10

Dumbbell Hammer Curls:

10x12
15x12
20x12
25x12
30x12

Dumbbell Wrist Curl:

20x20
25x20
30x20

Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curl:

5x20
10x20
15x8


**giving the shoulder some rest. It was still tender upon waking so I consulted with @Trendkill and decided to cut out anything that would set me back. Probably excessive volume but ehh. Will do the same Friday if shoulder isn’t at least 90%


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> 8/15/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 8 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
> 200 g cooked white rice
> 
> 2.5 oz Takis
> 
> 60 g protein bar
> 
> 11.5 oz boudin
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 
> Calories: 2710
> Macros: 215/289/69
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Upper Accessory Day
> 
> 
> V Bar Press-downs:
> 
> 40x15
> 50x15
> 60x15
> 70x15
> 75x15
> 85x15
> 95x15
> 100x12
> 
> Wide Grip Press-downs:
> 
> 75x12
> 80x12
> 85x12
> 90x12
> 95x12
> 100x12
> 
> Wide Grip Pulldown:
> 
> 100x10
> 110x10
> 120x10
> 130x10
> 140x10
> 
> Short Rope Face Pulls:
> 
> 45x12
> 50x12
> 55x12
> 60x12
> 65x12
> 
> Dumbbell Side Laterals:
> 
> 5x20
> 10x20
> 15x20
> 20x15
> 25x15
> 
> Dumbbell Rear Delt Raises:
> 
> 5x20
> 10x20
> 15x20
> 20x15
> 25x12
> 
> Dumbbell Shrug:
> 
> 50x15
> 55x15
> 60x15
> 65x15
> 70x12
> 
> Dumbbell Supination Curls:
> 
> 10x15
> 15x15
> 20x15
> 25x15
> 30x10
> 
> Dumbbell Hammer Curls:
> 
> 10x12
> 15x12
> 20x12
> 25x12
> 30x12
> 
> Dumbbell Wrist Curl:
> 
> 20x20
> 25x20
> 30x20
> 
> Reverse Dumbbell Wrist Curl:
> 
> 5x20
> 10x20
> 15x8
> 
> 
> **giving the shoulder some rest. It was still tender upon waking so I consulted with @Trendkill and decided to cut out anything that would set me back. Probably excessive volume but ehh. Will do the same Friday if shoulder isn’t at least 90%



Good decision with the shoulder stuff. I hope it’s better by Friday, but may be a good reason to give it a rest then too just to be safe. I’d hate to see it get worse. I feel like with those kind of strains, the area is so vulnerable. I’ve had that exact same feeling in my shoulder from lift offs, almost feels like it’s constantly pinched and one wrong movement or too much resistance could fuck it.


On the press downs, I love the VBars. Have you ever tried using the small straight bar that allows you to kind of twist/roll at the end of the contraction? I love doing them that way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Good decision with the shoulder stuff. I hope it’s better by Friday, but may be a good reason to give it a rest then too just to be safe. I’d hate to see it get worse. I feel like with those kind of strains, the area is so vulnerable. I’ve had that exact same feeling in my shoulder from lift offs, almost feels like it’s constantly pinched and one wrong movement or too much resistance could fuck it.
> 
> 
> On the press downs, I love the VBars. Have you ever tried using the small straight bar that allows you to kind of twist/roll at the end of the contraction? I love doing them that way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t think I’ve used a bar like that before


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> I don’t think I’ve used a bar like that before



They are awesome man. Most people use them for curls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

Looks like this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Looks like this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah! But it’s kind of restrictive to me. That’s why I do wide grips. Yesterday triceps got a crazy pump


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Oh yeah! But it’s kind of restrictive to me. That’s why I do wide grips. Yesterday triceps got a crazy pump



Yeah that’s an issue most have with it. I haven’t done wide grips, I need to try those out. I love those pumps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1

IronSoul said:


> On the press downs, I love the VBars. Have you ever tried using the small straight bar that allows you to kind of twist/roll at the end of the contraction? I love doing them that way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VBars are a good way to go, and how I prefer to do Press downs normally now after seeing how John Meadows did them


----------



## IronSoul

Metalhead1 said:


> VBars are a good way to go, and how I prefer to do Press downs normally now after seeing how John Meadows did them



Can’t go wrong with anything from Meadows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

8/16/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

100 g protein bar 

7 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
200 g cooked white rice 

2.5 g takis big mix

80 g protein bar 

370 g meat lovers pizza 
50 g ranch dressing

100 g protein bar 


Calories: 3510
Macros: 233/382/118


----------



## IronSoul

My man and consistency. Consistently not giving up Takis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> My man and consistency. Consistently not giving up Takis
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The key to success.








Consistency not takis lol


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> The key to success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consistency not takis lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a sweet fkin gif lol


----------



## PZT

8/17/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
4 c coffee
4 tbsp creamer

80 g protein bar

Philly Roll
California Roll
4 oz protein cookie

1 oz takis

1 oz protein chips
60 g protein bar 

50 g whey

2 sausage egg cheese croissants 
500 ml sweet tea

2 pop tarts
500 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 4170
Macros: 252/493/136



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Lower Day


Parallel Barbell Box Squat:

45x5
135x4
225x3
315x2
10x325x2

*this was rough. Left a fat squat rack snail trail. I’m sure the big unexpected PR on Sunday was a culprit. Felt like I was getting on my toes a little during the first few sets. Reps weren’t ugly but was exploding of my box like have been on dynamic days or even like I did this past ME day.

Mid Shin Barbell Rack Pull:

135x1
225x1
315x1
6x325x1

*these moved fast but felt like something was off technique wise.

Dimel Deadlift:

3x155x20

*was very aggressive driving hips forward. Every set had glutes on fire with a little added ham sting. 

Single Arm Dumbbell Row:

50x12
55x12
60x12
70x10
80x10

*was fatiguing hard here. Wanted to go heavy but seemed to put some unwanted stress on the shoulder issue.

Kneeling Cable Crunch:

50x15
60x15
70x15
80x15
90x15

*was hard to force myself to do core work this late in the work out lol but want more energy to go toward my back work.


**squats were challenging but otherwise a pretty good workout. Was going to add in some extra low back work but figured I do lower volume especially with a mid shin rack pull max effort day coming up Sunday.


----------



## Btcowboy

PZT said:


> 8/17/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 4 c coffee
> 4 tbsp creamer
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> Philly Roll
> California Roll
> 4 oz protein cookie
> 
> 1 oz takis
> 
> 1 oz protein chips
> 60 g protein bar
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 2 sausage egg cheese croissants
> 500 ml sweet tea
> 
> 2 pop tarts
> 500 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 4170
> Macros: 252/493/136
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Dynamic Effort Lower Day
> 
> 
> Parallel Barbell Box Squat:
> 
> 45x5
> 135x4
> 225x3
> 315x2
> 10x325x2
> 
> *this was rough. Left a fat squat rack snail trail. I’m sure the big unexpected PR on Sunday was a culprit. Felt like I was getting on my toes a little during the first few sets. Reps weren’t ugly but was exploding of my box like have been on dynamic days or even like I did this past ME day.
> 
> Mid Shin Barbell Rack Pull:
> 
> 135x1
> 225x1
> 315x1
> 6x325x1
> 
> *these moved fast but felt like something was off technique wise.
> 
> Dimel Deadlift:
> 
> 3x155x20
> 
> *was very aggressive driving hips forward. Every set had glutes on fire with a little added ham sting.
> 
> Single Arm Dumbbell Row:
> 
> 50x12
> 55x12
> 60x12
> 70x10
> 80x10
> 
> *was fatiguing hard here. Wanted to go heavy but seemed to put some unwanted stress on the shoulder issue.
> 
> Kneeling Cable Crunch:
> 
> 50x15
> 60x15
> 70x15
> 80x15
> 90x15
> 
> *was hard to force myself to do core work this late in the work out lol but want more energy to go toward my back work.
> 
> 
> **squats were challenging but otherwise a pretty good workout. Was going to add in some extra low back work but figured I do lower volume especially with a mid shin rack pull max effort day coming up Sunday.


Dimmels are a great movement I don't see alot of people doing them


----------



## PZT

Btcowboy said:


> Dimmels are a great movement I don't see alot of people doing them


Maybe because they are labeled as a lock out movement but I think they’ll really help my squat.


----------



## Btcowboy

PZT said:


> Maybe because they are labeled as a lock out movement but I think they’ll really help my squat.


Ya, I substitute them in for RDLs from time to time


----------



## PZT

Btcowboy said:


> Ya, I substitute them in for RDLs from time to time


I’ll probably do those next week


----------



## Bomb10shell

I've never heard of a dimmel before but looks like a good one to rotate in 👍


----------



## PZT

8/18/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
4 c coffee
4 tbsp creamer

80 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
200 g cooked white rice
3 oz takis

1 slice pizza

60 g protein bar 

Foot Long Steak and Cheese sub Sandwich
96 oz bud light


Calories: 4120
Macros: 235/395/104


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> 8/17/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 4 c coffee
> 4 tbsp creamer
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> Philly Roll
> California Roll
> 4 oz protein cookie
> 
> 1 oz takis
> 
> 1 oz protein chips
> 60 g protein bar
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 2 sausage egg cheese croissants
> 500 ml sweet tea
> 
> 2 pop tarts
> 500 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 4170
> Macros: 252/493/136
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Dynamic Effort Lower Day
> 
> 
> Parallel Barbell Box Squat:
> 
> 45x5
> 135x4
> 225x3
> 315x2
> 10x325x2
> 
> *this was rough. Left a fat squat rack snail trail. I’m sure the big unexpected PR on Sunday was a culprit. Felt like I was getting on my toes a little during the first few sets. Reps weren’t ugly but was exploding of my box like have been on dynamic days or even like I did this past ME day.
> 
> Mid Shin Barbell Rack Pull:
> 
> 135x1
> 225x1
> 315x1
> 6x325x1
> 
> *these moved fast but felt like something was off technique wise.
> 
> Dimel Deadlift:
> 
> 3x155x20
> 
> *was very aggressive driving hips forward. Every set had glutes on fire with a little added ham sting.
> 
> Single Arm Dumbbell Row:
> 
> 50x12
> 55x12
> 60x12
> 70x10
> 80x10
> 
> *was fatiguing hard here. Wanted to go heavy but seemed to put some unwanted stress on the shoulder issue.
> 
> Kneeling Cable Crunch:
> 
> 50x15
> 60x15
> 70x15
> 80x15
> 90x15
> 
> *was hard to force myself to do core work this late in the work out lol but want more energy to go toward my back work.
> 
> 
> **squats were challenging but otherwise a pretty good workout. Was going to add in some extra low back work but figured I do lower volume especially with a mid shin rack pull max effort day coming up Sunday.



I switch to the standing cable crunches and you switch to kneeling lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> I switch to the standing cable crunches and you switch to kneeling lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m still doing those on max effort day lol. These are replacing leg raises for a couple weeks


----------



## PZT

8/19/2022


Fkin deleted my whole day and not trying to type that shit out. 

Was a shitty diet as usual

Workout was tough though. Let a old training partner lead the session. 

Upon waking shoulder didn’t get worse.


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> 8/19/2022
> 
> 
> Fkin deleted my whole day and not trying to type that shit out.
> 
> Was a shitty diet as usual
> 
> Workout was tough though. Let a old training partner lead the session.
> 
> Upon waking shoulder didn’t get worse.



All sounds good to me! Especially that shitty diet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> All sounds good to me! Especially that shitty diet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also was some more beer.

Did get in some seated ohp DBs with some 80s and some Football bar JMSs with 135. And felt decent. There was a fkin heavy ab circuit at the beginning 4 exercises for 4 rounds. Was way too much for me. Sore asf. And I pinched my thigh doing some 2 plate decline sit-ups. Then there was a bunch of supersets. 

Db incline curl/long rope pressdowns
Bb curls/reverse single arm cross body extension
Single arm cable lateral/single arm db lateral on incline 
Seated straight bar cable upright row/single kettlebell shrug

Straight sets on supinat mag grip pulldown

All but one of the supersets was for 4 rounds


----------



## PZT

Calories: 3865
Macros: 197/408/107


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Also was some more beer.
> 
> Did get in some seated ohp DBs with some 80s and some Football bar JMSs with 135. And felt decent. There was a fkin heavy ab circuit at the beginning 4 exercises for 4 rounds. Was way too much for me. Sore asf. And I pinched my thigh doing some 2 plate decline sit-ups. Then there was a bunch of supersets.
> 
> Db incline curl/long rope pressdowns
> Bb curls/reverse single arm cross body extension
> Single arm cable lateral/single arm db lateral on incline
> Seated straight bar cable upright row/single kettlebell shrug
> 
> Straight sets on supinat mag grip pulldown
> 
> All but one of the supersets was for 4 rounds



Damn sounds like an intense day. That’s awesome you got those 80’s up with no issues from your shoulder. Hell yeah, that’s a small victory. That’s heavy weight. Hopefully it stays that way and you can start going 100% with it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Damn sounds like an intense day. That’s awesome you got those 80’s up with no issues from your shoulder. Hell yeah, that’s a small victory. That’s heavy weight. Hopefully it stays that way and you can start going 100% with it again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the 80s were good but I had do the 90s the week before I strain the shoulder again. unless something weird happens I should be able good to go for dynamic effort bench workout on Monday.


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Yeah the 80s were good but I had do the 90s the week before I strain the shoulder again. unless something weird happens I should be able good to go for dynamic effort bench workout on Monday.



Hell yeah man, that’s great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

Oh this mother fucker was doing strict cable crunch with the stack. I usually do like a third of that


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> I've never heard of a dimmel before but looks like a good one to rotate in 👍


Dimmels are Ham n Glute smashers , set ya on fire.


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Dimmels are Ham n Glute smashers , set ya on fire.


Yeah think I’ll cycle between Dimmels and RDL


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Yeah think I’ll cycle between Dimmels and RDL


Love me some RDL's I just swapped em out recently to get in more GM's lately.


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Love me some RDL's I just swapped em out recently to get in more GM's lately.


Yeah my other day will probably mostly be GMs & SLDLs


----------



## Bomb10shell

Yano said:


> Dimmels are Ham n Glute smashers , set ya on fire.


The dimmels owned my ass yesterday. Definitely in the rotation fo sho


----------



## Yano

Bomb10shell said:


> The dimmels owned my ass yesterday. Definitely in the rotation fo sho


Right on !


----------



## PZT

8/20/2022


Eating:


12 oz caramel iced coffee

8 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
50 g bbq sauce

90 g protein bar 
175 ml reduced fat milk 

2 chili dogs 
Small bag Doritos

11.5 oz boudin 

80 g protein bar 

4 oz protein cookie


Calories: 3090
Macros: 171/307/112


*fkin ridiculous lol.


----------



## IronSoul

Chili dogsssss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Chili dogsssss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s was just two!!! I’m not a whore!!!


----------



## PZT

8/21/2022


Eating:


80 g protein bar 

4 Spicy McChickens
Large Dr Pepper

8 oz raw New York Strip Steak
12 oz sprite

80 g protein bar 

2 pop tarts
500 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3740
Macros: 169/452/142



Workout:

Max Effort Lower Day


Mid Shin Barbell Rack Pull:

45x3
135x3
225x3
315x2
405x1
460x1 

*I remembered during warmups that I had hit a 455 on this not too long after hitting a 545 1” deficit pull about 2 years ago. So I used 460 as a marker. This didn’t feel too hard considering my abs were still fked from Friday night. I had more in the tank. Probably a decent 475. May have gotten ugly around 495.

Pause Barbell Back Squat:

205x5
225x5
245x5
275x5
295x5

*I might have to bring these in as a max effort. My best 2 years ago in wraps was 435, I believe. I have a confidence doing pauses right now, which makes me feel like I have 440 in sleeves.

SSB Standing Good Mornings:

151x5
171x5
201x5
221x3
241x3

*switch to triples on 221 cause I forgot clips lol. Didn’t have a comfortable 5 with 241 any way haha.

Barbell Bent Over Row:

135x10
175x10
205x8
235x6
255x5

*this was heavy for me.

Banded Seated Hamstring Curl:

2x20

*never done this but boy howdy they light you up. Also added in cause the other stuff was heavier work.

Banded Face Pulls:

2x20

*I added these in for similar reason to the hammie curls:

Modified Reverse Hyper on Roman Chair:

2xBWx20

*these felt pretty good but need to eleventh so that I can get a better range of motion. Will definitely be doing these quite a bit now.


----------



## IronSoul

Dude super heavy bent over rows. Great workout. I like to see how much you’re evaluating yourself and reflecting on where you’ve been to help push yourself there again and beyond. And 4 mcchickens you fat fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerlifter_500

PZT said:


> 8/21/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 4 Spicy McChickens
> Large Dr Pepper
> 
> 8 oz raw New York Strip Steak
> 12 oz sprite
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 2 pop tarts
> 500 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 3740
> Macros: 169/452/142
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Max Effort Lower Day
> 
> 
> Mid Shin Barbell Rack Pull:
> 
> 45x3
> 135x3
> 225x3
> 315x2
> 405x1
> 460x1
> 
> *I remembered during warmups that I had hit a 455 on this not too long after hitting a 545 1” deficit pull about 2 years ago. So I used 460 as a marker. This didn’t feel too hard considering my abs were still fked from Friday night. I had more in the tank. Probably a decent 475. May have gotten ugly around 495.
> 
> Pause Barbell Back Squat:
> 
> 205x5
> 225x5
> 245x5
> 275x5
> 295x5
> 
> *I might have to bring these in as a max effort. My best 2 years ago in wraps was 435, I believe. I have a confidence doing pauses right now, which makes me feel like I have 440 in sleeves.
> 
> SSB Standing Good Mornings:
> 
> 151x5
> 171x5
> 201x5
> 221x3
> 241x3
> 
> *switch to triples on 221 cause I forgot clips lol. Didn’t have a comfortable 5 with 241 any way haha.
> 
> Barbell Bent Over Row:
> 
> 135x10
> 175x10
> 205x8
> 235x6
> 255x5
> 
> *this was heavy for me.
> 
> Banded Seated Hamstring Curl:
> 
> 2x20
> 
> *never done this but boy howdy they light you up. Also added in cause the other stuff was heavier work.
> 
> Banded Face Pulls:
> 
> 2x20
> 
> *I added these in for similar reason to the hammie curls:
> 
> Modified Reverse Hyper on Roman Chair:
> 
> 2xBWx20
> 
> *these felt pretty good but need to eleventh so that I can get a better range of motion. Will definitely be doing these quite a bit now.



I haven't tracked my calories in a couple years now. It's funny seeing you list out everything you eat and the macros. I'm thinking to myself, "That doesn't look like much food." Then it's like 4,000 calories. Lol. Kind of making me wonder WTF I'm up to if 4,000 doesn't seem like a lot. 😳


----------



## PZT

Powerlifter_500 said:


> I haven't tracked my calories in a couple years now. It's funny seeing you list out everything you eat and the macros. I'm thinking to myself, "That doesn't look like much food." Then it's like 4,000 calories. Lol. Kind of making me wonder WTF I'm up to if 4,000 doesn't seem like a lot. 😳


Adds up quick when you eat like shit lol


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Dude super heavy bent over rows. Great workout. I like to see how much you’re evaluating yourself and reflecting on where you’ve been to help push yourself there again and beyond. And 4 mcchickens you fat fuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s sad haha


----------



## Btcowboy

PZT said:


> Banded Seated Hamstring Curl:
> 
> 2x20
> 
> *never done this but boy howdy they light you up. Also added in cause the other stuff was heavier work.


As Tony the Tiger says, They're Great


----------



## Powerlifter_500

.


----------



## Powerlifter_500

PZT said:


> Adds up quick when you eat like shit lol



Haha. Yeah. TBF, I don't eat damn near 1,000 calories a day in sugar. So that helps a bit.


----------



## PZT

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Haha. Yeah. TBF, I don't eat damn near 1,000 calories a day in sugar. So that helps a bit.


315 is close, right??? Lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500

PZT said:


> 315 is close, right??? Lol


----------



## PZT

Powerlifter_500 said:


> View attachment 26590


18% protein!!!! I mean wtf am I doing


----------



## PZT

8/22/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar 
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

80 g protein bar 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
200 g cooked white rice 
2 oz takis

80 g protein bar 

8 oz raw New York Strip Steak
200 g cooked white rice 
25 oz sweet tea

80 g protein bar 
500 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3625
Macros: 215/417/120



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Upper Body


Close Grip Barbell Flat Press:

45x7
95x5
135x5
185x3
205x1
8x210x3

*wasn’t too bad and I may have figured out what may help my shoulder technique wise. I am lazy about keeping my chest up. 
Going to use football next wave. 

Slight Incline Dumbbell Press:

2x75x20
2x75x15
75x10

*really wanted to get blood around this area.

Rolling Dumbbell Extensions:

30x12
35x12
2x40x8
45x8

*pretty good work for me here.

Wide Grip Push-down on Pulldown:

50x15
60x15
70x15
80x12
90x12

*nice change up in tension.

Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:

45x8
55x8
70x8
80x8
90x8
100x8

*already had these planned but usually do them with a flat or even from a rounded position. After how benching went, I figured I’d do them more with an arch.

Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals:

2x25x30
25x20

Reverse Pec Deck:

2x50x30

Dumbbell Hammer Curl:

2x30x15


**shoulder is a little stiff post workout. If it doesn’t feel like it did preworkout today on ME day I’ll alter the workout.


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals:
> 
> 2x25x30
> 25x20


25# side laterals is great. I would have to use way to much body english to get FROM. I would be turning it into some crossfit looking leg/shoulder basterdised exercise with my arms flapping at my sides holding dumbbells. lol
For me to do strict side laterals I max out at like 15# for maybe 10-12 clean reps. Someday though!


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> 25# side laterals is great. I would have to use way to much body english to get FROM. I would be turning it into some crossfit looking leg/shoulder basterdised exercise with my arms flapping at my sides holding dumbbells. lol
> For me to do strict side laterals I max out at like 15# for maybe 10-12 clean reps. Someday though!


Shoulders have always been the strong point for me. Use to be even better before the shoulder issues. Use to cheat with 60s lol


----------



## IronSoul

I’m certain you succeeded in obtaining that pump on inclines. That’s some serious reps with 75’s. How did your shoulder do with that volume? Hoping your shoulder feels good on you r ME day. I’m looking forward to seeing you go hard at it that day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> Shoulders have always been the strong point for me. Use to be even better before the shoulder issues. Use to cheat with 60s lol


Yeah, my shoulders suck. I have had surgery on both and every time it has put me a year behind. Mobility is terrible there as well. Someday I hope to have them nice caps though, if I live long enough haha!


----------



## Powerlifter_500

PZT said:


> 8/22/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 200 g cooked white rice
> 2 oz takis
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 8 oz raw New York Strip Steak
> 200 g cooked white rice
> 25 oz sweet tea
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 500 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 3625
> Macros: 215/417/120
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Dynamic Effort Upper Body
> 
> 
> Close Grip Barbell Flat Press:
> 
> 45x7
> 95x5
> 135x5
> 185x3
> 205x1
> 8x210x3
> 
> *wasn’t too bad and I may have figured out what may help my shoulder technique wise. I am lazy about keeping my chest up.
> Going to use football next wave.
> 
> Slight Incline Dumbbell Press:
> 
> 2x75x20
> 2x75x15
> 75x10
> 
> *really wanted to get blood around this area.
> 
> Rolling Dumbbell Extensions:
> 
> 30x12
> 35x12
> 2x40x8
> 45x8
> 
> *pretty good work for me here.
> 
> Wide Grip Push-down on Pulldown:
> 
> 50x15
> 60x15
> 70x15
> 80x12
> 90x12
> 
> *nice change up in tension.
> 
> Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:
> 
> 45x8
> 55x8
> 70x8
> 80x8
> 90x8
> 100x8
> 
> *already had these planned but usually do them with a flat or even from a rounded position. After how benching went, I figured I’d do them more with an arch.
> 
> Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals:
> 
> 2x25x30
> 25x20
> 
> Reverse Pec Deck:
> 
> 2x50x30
> 
> Dumbbell Hammer Curl:
> 
> 2x30x15
> 
> 
> **shoulder is a little stiff post workout. If it doesn’t feel like it did preworkout today on ME day I’ll alter the workout.



I tore my right shoulder labrum a couple years ago. Not being able to bench for awhile isn't fun. Lol. Hopefully you get everything straightened out soon.


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> I’m certain you succeeded in obtaining that pump on inclines. That’s some serious reps with 75’s. How did your shoulder do with that volume? Hoping your shoulder feels good on you r ME day. I’m looking forward to seeing you go hard at it that day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Felt pretty good but stiff this morning


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> Yeah, my shoulders suck. I have had surgery on both and every time it has put me a year behind. Mobility is terrible there as well. Someday I hope to have them nice caps though, if I live long enough haha!


The John meadows partials approach is a nice technique to start building them


----------



## PZT

Powerlifter_500 said:


> I tore my right shoulder labrum a couple years ago. Not being able to bench for awhile isn't fun. Lol. Hopefully you get everything straightened out soon.


Before about the Friday before last it was best it had felt in half a year. Been a rough road


----------



## Powerlifter_500

PZT said:


> Before about the Friday before last it was best it had felt in half a year. Been a rough road



What are you doing at the moment for shoulder health? I'm guessing it's towards the front or inside middle of your shoulder where the pain is?


----------



## PZT

Powerlifter_500 said:


> What are you doing at the moment for shoulder health? I'm guessing it's towards the front or inside middle of your shoulder where the pain is?


I warm up “properly” but I have never went to the doctor so not sure what is causing it. Went through main self diagnoses and came up with…

AC
RC
Bone spurs
Arthritis
Even bicep tightness

Who fkin knows. Honestly I surprised what ever it is hasn’t snapped yet. It been a problem off and on for almost 2 years but was the worst from about December 2021 about June 2022.


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> I warm up “properly” but I have never went to the doctor so not sure what is causing it. Went through main self diagnoses and came up with…
> 
> AC
> RC
> Bone spurs
> Arthritis
> Even bicep tightness
> 
> Who fkin knows. Honestly I surprised what ever it is hasn’t snapped yet. It been a problem off and on for almost 2 years but was the worst from about December 2021 about June 2022.


Many guys at my gym had surgery around my age and it was AC I believe


----------



## Powerlifter_500

PZT said:


> Many guys at my gym had surgery around my age and it was AC I believe



Yeah.. unfortunately the shoulder is so complex it's hard to tell exactly what it could be. I've hurt mine in at least 3 different ways in the past. Lol.

In the off chance it's just an impingement from tight muscles maybe try to do something like banded y-raises, high rows, and the planke 3 next time before you bench and make sure you tuck your shoulders in good and keep your upper back tight the whole set.

If that doesn't help... Well... Yeah.


----------



## PZT

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Yeah.. unfortunately the shoulder is so complex it's hard to tell exactly what it could be. I've hurt mine in at least 3 different ways in the past. Lol.
> 
> In the off chance it's just an impingement from tight muscles maybe try to do something like banded y-raises, high rows, and the planke 3 next time before you bench and make sure you tuck your shoulders in good and keep your upper back tight the whole set.
> 
> If that doesn't help... Well... Yeah.


I believe the cause of most of the issues is years of that side coming untucked during max effort pressing exercises. Weather it being a AMRAP OR 1RM effort I always went to full retard failure. Didn’t matter how it moved, I just wanted to finish the lift.


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> I warm up “properly” but I have never went to the doctor so not sure what is causing it. Went through main self diagnoses and came up with…
> 
> AC
> RC
> Bone spurs
> Arthritis
> Even bicep tightness
> 
> Who fkin knows. Honestly I surprised what ever it is hasn’t snapped yet. It been a problem off and on for almost 2 years but was the worst from about December 2021 about June 2022.


Does it feel like it has speed bumps when doing pressing movements?


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> Does it feel like it has speed bumps when doing pressing movements?


No more of a slight pain. It feels like my arm is pulling down outside of the gym and sometimes like a impengment


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> No more of a slight pain. It feels like my arm is pulling down outside of the gym and sometimes like a impengment


I had bone spurs in both that would cause an ache if I slept on my side too long but was not enough to go through surgery on. They did grind them off when I tore the labrum in my left shoulder and then the supraspinatus in my right. The labrum made my arm ache when trying to lift a gallon jug out of the fridge and the joint felt completely unstable during pressing. After the repair the left has speed bumps now. The doctor says small labrum tares feel like that too but in my case it is where it is stitched.


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> No more of a slight pain. It feels like my arm is pulling down outside of the gym and sometimes like a impengment


Without an MRI you will never know for sure, the shoulder has so much going on in it.


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> Without an MRI you will never know for sure, the shoulder has so much going on in it.


Yep and I probably won’t go till it’s too late lol


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> Yep and I probably won’t go till it’s too late lol


So GO while you have time


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> So GO while you have time


That would be nice huh lol


----------



## Trendkill

Wanted to let you know I impulsively bought the last bag of Takis in the checkout line at Home Depot this afternoon.  Thanks for that.

And go get that damn shoulder looked at.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Wanted to let you know I impulsively bought the last bag of Takis in the checkout line at Home Depot this afternoon.  Thanks for that.
> 
> And go get that damn shoulder looked at.


Yeah buddy!!!!!


----------



## PZT

8/23/2022


Eating:


80 g protein bar 
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

Tuna, Cracker, Mayo & Relish Kit
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
200 g cooked white rice 

Tuna, Cracker, Mayo & Relish Kit
80 g protein bar 

12 oz orange chicken
9 oz fried rice

12 oz coors light
12 oz bud light

50 g pimento cheese
2 slices white bread

Calories: 3950
Macros: 202/433/142


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> 8/23/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> Tuna, Cracker, Mayo & Relish Kit
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 200 g cooked white rice
> 
> Tuna, Cracker, Mayo & Relish Kit
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 12 oz orange chicken
> 9 oz fried rice
> 
> 12 oz coors light
> 12 oz bud light
> 
> 50 g pimento cheese
> 2 slices white bread
> 
> Calories: 3950
> Macros: 202/433/142



I gets down with pimento cheese


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> I gets down with pimento cheese
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that ish


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Love that ish



You a beer cheese fan? I can eat my weight in that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> You a beer cheese fan? I can eat my weight in that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to google. But all the pics show you dipping of soft pretzels in it. Bro is fking wreck that ish


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> I had to google. But all the pics show you dipping of soft pretzels in it. Bro is fking wreck that ish



It’s soooo fucking good, especially with soft pretzels. It’s big here in my state. I love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> It’s soooo fucking good, especially with soft pretzels. It’s big here in my state. I love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Showed it’s a Kentucky thing.

We are a queso state


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Showed it’s a Kentucky thing.
> 
> We are a queso state



Yep, sure is. I love me some queso too. I’m glad you don’t call it Rotel, that shit is so annoying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerlifter_500

IronSoul said:


> It’s soooo fucking good, especially with soft pretzels. It’s big here in my state. I love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Last time I was in Dubuque I had the best pretzel and cheese I've ever had. 



Maybe it was just me being drunk for the first time in over a year. Regardless, could be worth checking out if you ever drive through there. Lol


----------



## PZT

8/24/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar 
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz tuna

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
50 g pico de gallo
50 g guacamole 

50 g pimento cheese 
2 slices white bread
50 g takis
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

3 oz tuna
80 g protein bar 

50 g whey
300 ml reduced fat milk 

4 oz cooked pork tenderloin 
175 g mashed potato
2 flakey biscuits 
500 ml sweet tea 


Calories: 3225
Macros: 254/291/117



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Lower Day


Parallel Barbell Back Box Squat:

45x3
135x3
225x3
315x1
8x345x2

*weak or tight hips, idk but I’ll work it. Tough work to the end of this wave. SSB here next wave.

Barbell Mid Shin Rack Pull:

45x1
135x1
225x1
315x1
4x345x1

*low back felt tight to start but last three sets flew. I’m do sumo from the floor on these next wave. 

Frog Stance SSB Good Mornings:

151x6
171x6
191x6

*so these are fking hard asf.  

Neutral Wide Grip Pulldown:

100x12
110x12
120x12
130x12
140x10
150x8

*ehh work.

Kneeling Cable Crunch:

60x20
70x20
80x20
90x20
100x20

*toasted.

Modified Reverse Hyper on Roman Chair:

BWx22
BWx10
BWx16
BWx13

*this is kind of rough on the tummy.

Super Set:
Plate Shrugs / Plate Rear Delt Raises:

45x26 / 10x28
45x22 / 10x23

*been wanting to get extra trap/rear Delt work in but never able to get decent work on the upper days and not doing any extra workouts right now.


**pretty good day. ME Barbell Box Squat on Sunday, so that’ll be fun.


----------



## IronSoul

Ewww you eat raw beef! Kidding, good work man. You get after it early. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill

Frog stance SSB GM.  That's a tough one.  Feels like there is nothing there to stop you on the way down.  Just in no man's land.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Frog stance SSB GM.  That's a tough one.  Feels like there is nothing there to stop you on the way down.  Just in no man's land.



It was awkward for me on the reversal and lockout due to my hip shift.


----------



## PZT

8/25/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

3 oz Tuna
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

80 g protein bar

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
2 flakey biscuits 
75 g takis

100 g protein bar

4 oz cooked pork tenderloin 
75 g bbq sauce
4 slices white bread 

16 oz cranberry juice 
3 oz sourdough pretzels 

2 pop tarts
300 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 4010
Macros: 245/497/112


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> 8/25/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 3 oz Tuna
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 2 flakey biscuits
> 75 g takis
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 4 oz cooked pork tenderloin
> 75 g bbq sauce
> 4 slices white bread
> 
> 16 oz cranberry juice
> 3 oz sourdough pretzels
> 
> 2 pop tarts
> 300 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 4010
> Macros: 245/497/112



Drink whole milk pussy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Drink whole milk pussy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We took in my niece and she prefers reduced fat. I don’t think we are related anymore.


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> We took in my niece and she prefers reduced fat. I don’t think we are related anymore.



Lmao. Good for you guys though man. I’d give up whole milk for that too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

8/26/2022


Eating:


75 g whey

3 oz tuna

80 g protein bar 

Double 1/2 Pound Patty Cheeseburger
Jalapeño Corn Fritters
44 oz Dr Pepper

50 g whey

3 oz tuna
15 g reduced calorie Mayo
15 g relish
2 slices white bread
400 ml cranberry juice 

2 pop tarts
300 ml reduced fat milk

Calories: 4240
Macros: 260/467/118



Workout:

Max Effort Upper Body 


1-Board Flat Barbell Press:

45x3
95x3
135x3
185x3
225x3
275x1
315x1
340x1

*was happy to hit this. Been 1.5 years since I had that weight in my hands. Even though when I did that weight it was 340x3 paused, it still feels good knowing I’m headed in the right direction. Best to this board is 375 which was like a week or two after I paused that for the first time (like 6 years ago lol). Form was good even though I did drift back over my face a bit. I have been trying to stay away from doing that. So more triceps. Maybe some high pin presses or a three board on Monday for supplemental work at 3-5 reps. It was almost locked out when it drifted. I might have just been lazy as well. Also did all my unracks. Just made sure I really pulled out with my Lats as best I could rather than pressing out. 

High Incline Dumbbell Press:

2x60x20
60x15
60x12
60x10

*this was really pumping the front Delt, which I haven’t felt in a while. 

Tate Press:

30x10
35x10
40x10
45x10
50x8

*these felt decently strong.

Blast Strap Punch Press-down:

8x55x15

*this felt great. Short rest periods and I exaggerated the stretched and exploded from there with no body English. Was kinda like a JM press. 

Dual Dumbbell Rows:

50x12
55x12
60x12
65x10

*felt great just started gasing. Need to get some heavier work n Sunday. 

Seated Short Rope Face Pulls:

40x20
45x20
50x20

*fried.

Seated Straight Bar Upright Cable Row:

40x20
45x20
50x20

*trying to make it through lol. 

Dumbbell Curl:

3x25x15

*actually really good sets.


*all in all a great workout. Hoping to keep it going Sunday. Actually felt super pumped up.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> 8/26/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 
> 3 oz tuna
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> Double 1/2 Pound Patty Cheeseburger
> Jalapeño Corn Fritters
> 44 oz Dr Pepper
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 3 oz tuna
> 15 g reduced calorie Mayo
> 15 g relish
> 2 slices white bread
> 400 ml cranberry juice
> 
> 2 pop tarts
> 300 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> Calories: 4240
> Macros: 260/467/118
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Max Effort Upper Body
> 
> 
> 1-Board Flat Barbell Press:
> 
> 45x3
> 95x3
> 135x3
> 185x3
> 225x3
> 275x1
> 315x1
> 340x1
> 
> *was happy to hit this. Been 1.5 years since I had that weight in my hands. Even though when I did that weight it was 340x3 paused, it still feels good knowing I’m headed in the right direction. Best to this board is 375 which was like a week or two after I paused that for the first time (like 6 years ago lol). Form was good even though I did drift back over my face a bit. I have been trying to stay away from doing that. So more triceps. Maybe some high pin presses or a three board on Monday for supplemental work at 3-5 reps. It was almost locked out when it drifted. I might have just been lazy as well. Also did all my unracks. Just made sure I really pulled out with my Lats as best I could rather than pressing out.
> 
> High Incline Dumbbell Press:
> 
> 2x60x20
> 60x15
> 60x12
> 60x10
> 
> *this was really pumping the front Delt, which I haven’t felt in a while.
> 
> Tate Press:
> 
> 30x10
> 35x10
> 40x10
> 45x10
> 50x8
> 
> *these felt decently strong.
> 
> Blast Strap Punch Press-down:
> 
> 8x55x15
> 
> *this felt great. Short rest periods and I exaggerated the stretched and exploded from there with no body English. Was kinda like a JM press.
> 
> Dual Dumbbell Rows:
> 
> 50x12
> 55x12
> 60x12
> 65x10
> 
> *felt great just started gasing. Need to get some heavier work n Sunday.
> 
> Seated Short Rope Face Pulls:
> 
> 40x20
> 45x20
> 50x20
> 
> *fried.
> 
> Seated Straight Bar Upright Cable Row:
> 
> 40x20
> 45x20
> 50x20
> 
> *trying to make it through lol.
> 
> Dumbbell Curl:
> 
> 3x25x15
> 
> *actually really good sets.
> 
> 
> *all in all a great workout. Hoping to keep it going Sunday. Actually felt super pumped up.


Nice job getting back to 340 man thats awesome !! Feels good when you see yourself getting back to and passing old numbers. Like the smell of napalm in the morning ,, smells like victory !


----------



## PZT

8/27/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar

50 g whey

60 oz Michelob Ultra

13.5 oz boudin 

80 g protein bar 

2.5 oz takis

50 g whey


Calories: 2865
Macros: 162/264/69



Workout:

Max Effort Lower 


Parallel Barbell Back Squat:

45x3
135x3
225x3
315x1
405x1
460x1
480x1

*probably the most explosive 450ish squat ever. It doesn’t feel smooth of the box but man it was hard keeping it on my back at lock out from the speed driving pass the sticking point. Even though I hit 5 lbs. over last time doing them my all time best is 585, so when doing these I will evaluate each time. Just went to 105% and called it. 480 was pretty sound. Only reason it slowed down was because I want to hold a better form.
Had a slight hang over from beers earlier in the day too lol.

Paused Barbell Back Squat:

225x3
275x3
315x3
335x3

*went with lower volume due to having to smash three workouts back to back this week. These were also supposed to be front paused 

Seated SSB Good Morning:

151x8
171x8
201x8

*more low volume but these definitely hit high in to the erectors.

Pull Throughs:

3x75x10

*my hip shift really shows it’s ugly face on these. 

Standing Abs on Pulldown:

3x80x12

*these were fkin tough. 

Seated Face Pulls on Pulldown:

2x50x20

*didn’t do heavy back work due to having to do dynamic effort bench tomorrow.

Banded Seated Leg Curl:

2x20

*heavy burn.


----------



## PZT

8/28/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar

50 g whey

9 oz boudin
20 oz cream soda 

80 g protein bar

50 g whey

125 g pizza

84 oz michelob ultra
100 g takis


Calories: 3520
Macros: 175/349/86



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Upper


Flat Football Bar Press:

45x3
95x3
135x3
8x185x3

*tendinitis was starting to act up, I’m sure due to three training sessions in a row but still had it popping.

Close Grip 1” Off Chest Pin Press:

135x5
185x5
225x5
275x5

*so max effort for this lift will be looking pretty good. I probably could have hit max effort weight from last round for a triple here. Probably 2 more weeks and  go for it. 

Banded Flat Dumbbell Press:

50x20
60x20
70x20

*nice change up. Will do this for 2 more weeks on different angles. 

Barbell Floor Extensions:

85x15
2x85x12

*these felt good but man tendons were screaming. Still really need to hit some rack JMs lol. 

Single Arm Seated Cable Row:

3x50x8

*been a good minute since I did these and forgot how much they light up my lower Lats. Needed more back work but man those tendons. 

Seated Side Lateral Machine:

70x30
80x30
90x30

*stayed away from free weight here and also cut out planned over heads. 

Dumbbell Shrug:

2x50x20

*cause trap mean you are strong. 

Single Arm Bent Over Rear Delt Raise:

2x20x15

Dumbbell Curls:

2x15x20

*was hoping the blood flow would help reminds but that was a no go.


**toward the end of the workout I got down to a tank for the first time in awhile and wasn’t to depressed about the way I looked but damn after post workout shower my brachial tendons were screaming and had a slight ache in shoulder. I will have my first 2 consecutive rest days coming up since starting conjugate like 10 weeks ago. Much needed for sure. Still very excited with how the method is helping regain my strength. Hoping to hit a good 2-board on Friday. Might hit a mini workout Tuesday fr home. Just a quick low volume, low intensity shoulder & arm routine.


----------



## PZT

8/29/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
300 ml reduced fat milk 

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

100 g protein bar 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
270 g veggie salad
50 g ranch dressing 
6 club crackers
1/2 oz croutons 
1.5 oz ruffles chips

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
4 slices white bread
4 slices cheese

100 g protein bar


Calories: 3125
Macros: 246/227/132


----------



## PZT

8/30/2022


Eating:


75 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer 

3 oz tuna

80 g protein bar 
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g jasmine rice

90 g protein bar 

3 oz tuna

Double Quarter Pounder w/ Cheese
Large Fries
Large Coke
3 oz whiskey

75 g takis

2 pop tarts
14 oz reduced fat milk 


Calories: 4560
Macros: 267/473/157


----------



## quackattack

The whiskey with the mcdonalds meal is throwing me for a loop.


----------



## hard_gains

quackattack said:


> The whiskey with the mcdonalds meal is throwing me for a loop.


What?? You don't carry a flask? 🤨 Amateur.


----------



## PZT

hard_gains said:


> What?? You don't carry a flask? 🤨 Amateur.





quackattack said:


> The whiskey with the mcdonalds meal is throwing me for a loop.


So fries, then burger & just weigh out so whiskeyz in a shaker and drop that bad boy off in the Mickey Ds cup


----------



## quackattack

PZT said:


> So fries, then burger & just weigh out so whiskeyz in a shaker and drop that bad boy off in the Mickey Ds cup


You really are a savage


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> You really are a savage


A fat savage at that lol


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> We took in my niece and she prefers reduced fat. I don’t think we are related anymore.


Listen I know there are a lot of idiotic, nonsensical and flat out evil laws in this country.  Keeping whole milk AND 2% in the fridge at the same time isn't one of them.  Yet....


PZT said:


> Parallel Barbell Back Squat:
> 
> 45x3
> 135x3
> 225x3
> 315x1
> 405x1
> 460x1
> 480x1
> 
> *probably the most explosive 450ish squat ever. It doesn’t feel smooth of the box but man it was hard keeping it on my back at lock out from the speed driving pass the sticking point. Even though I hit 5 lbs. over last time doing them my all time best is 585, so when doing these I will evaluate each time. Just went to 105% and called it. 480 was pretty sound. Only reason it slowed down was because I want to hold a better form.
> Had a slight hang over from beers earlier in the day too lol.
> 
> 
> *went with lower volume due to having to smash three workouts back to back this week. These were also supposed to be front paused
> 
> Seated SSB Good Morning:
> 
> 151x8
> 171x8
> 201x8


I live for those days.  When the weight is just flying and you feel like you could squat a grand.
Did you feel the seated SSB GMs hitting your abs hard?  I get crazy ab activation when doing those.



PZT said:


> *tendinitis was starting to act up, I’m sure due to three training sessions in a row but still had it popping.
> 
> 
> 
> *these felt good but man tendons were screaming. Still really need to hit some rack JMs lol.
> 
> 
> 
> **toward the end of the workout I got down to a tank for the first time in awhile and wasn’t to depressed about the way I looked but damn after post workout shower my brachial tendons were screaming and had a slight ache in shoulder. I will have my first 2 consecutive rest days coming up since starting conjugate like 10 weeks ago. Much needed for sure. Still very excited with how the method is helping regain my strength. Hoping to hit a good 2-board on Friday. Might hit a mini workout Tuesday fr home. Just a quick low volume, low intensity shoulder & arm routine.


Do you have your hands all the way out to the collars when squatting?  That will help alleviate a lot of pain issues in the shoulders and elbows.  I learned this the hard way when I first started competing and it took a minute to get adjusted to it but it completely eliminated any bicep tendinitis.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Listen I know there are a lot of idiotic, nonsensical and flat out evil laws in this country.  Keeping whole milk AND 2% in the fridge at the same time isn't one of them.  Yet....
> 
> 
> I live for those days.  When the weight is just flying and you feel like you could squat a grand.
> Did you feel the seated SSB GMs hitting your abs hard?  I get crazy ab activation when doing those.
> 
> 
> Do you have your hands all the way out to the collars when squatting?  That will help alleviate a lot of pain issues in the shoulders and elbows.  I learned this the hard way when I first started competing and it took a minute to get adjusted to it but it completely eliminated any bicep tendinitis.


Didn’t notice much abs on the GMs which is weird cause it was beltless. 

We don’t have a rack that I can go wide on grip. I go thumb less with my thumb on the ring. If I try keeping my wrist flat and not choke the bar it isn’t usually that bad.


----------



## PZT

8/31/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
200 g cooked white rice 

80 g protein bar 
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
200 g cooked white rice 

100 g protein bar 

25 g whey
300 ml reduced fat milk

4 oz raw chicken tenderloin 
50 g honey bbq sauce 
100 g buttermilk biscuit
25 g almond butter 
25 g strawberry jam 
700 ml sweet tea

2 pop tarts
500 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 4340
Macros: 301/488/128



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Lower


SSB Parallel Box Squat:

61x2
151x2
241x2
331x2
341x2
351x2
361x2
8x371x2

*kinda killed this. Was supposed to be twelve sets with 331 but that felt like it wasn’t even there. Added 5 lbs. for real quick sets until I had to start thinking about it more and that’s why I stuck with 371. With strength starting to increase fairly well, I don’t want to short change myself. Will do the math and re adjust the next 2 weeks of this wave. The 3rd wave was going to be 8x381x2 I think lol.

Sumo Deadlift from Floor:

135x1
225x1
2x275x2
285x1
2x295x1
305x1
2x315x1

*this was supposed to be eight singles with 275 but can’t even hardly pull slack out with out that weight doing a paused deadlift lol. 295 should have been the weight. I’ll readjust here, next week as well. If I work on hip mobility I could have done these weights like air pretty much. Just starting with my hips like 2 inches in would be perfect. 

Standing SSB Good Mornings:

151x5
161x5
171x5
181x5
201x5

*low back was fried at this point. Wanted to go heavier but felt like there was more risk than reward. 

Seated High Cable Close Neutral MAG Grip Row:

3x50x15
90x15
110x15
130x15

*noticed a slight tweak in my right lower back (SI probably) while I was doing these. Yay me lol.

Hanging Leg Raises:

BWx16
BWx12
BWx13
BWx10

*blaaahhhhh.

Standing Cable Crunch:

80x20
90x20
100x20
110x20

*thought I needed more abs for now on. Recent Westside articles prescribe
4 exercises, 2-4 times each a week. 

Hip Mobility Work:

8 minutes

*this was embarrassing. There are parts of my hips that are like a acrobatic whore and others are like I’m a senior citizen virgin. Plus it relieved the pain I was feeling in my SI. This is going to have to be a must for now on, if I wanna do this much longer. 

Shoulder Mobility Work:

9 minutes.

*this turned into almost more of strength training for my bad side lol.


*after finishing the work out I realized my squats had incredible intent and the whip on the cheap bar isn’t that bad if I keep my core like a brick. Basically I can’t pull more air in till it comes back down and settles a bit. I just keep having this feeling that it is really possible to squat 600 before I die.


----------



## Trendkill

Gonna squat more than 600 at this pace.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Gonna squat more than 600 at this pace.


Well just checked out my paper log and I was supposed only do 311 on ssb but 315 on sumos lol. I should have put that in the ole note pad before the gym lol


----------



## PZT

9/1/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
3 oz boudin 
200 g cooked white rice 

80 g protein bar 

50 g whey

225 double pepperoni pizza 

80 g protein bar 
400 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 2875
Macros: 235/272/86



Workout:

Max Effort Upper


Barbell 2-Board Flat Bench Press:

45x3
95x3
135x3
185x3
225x3
275x2
320x1
345x1

*so happy. This was a day early on the account of probably having a busy next few days life wise. Probably haven’t had this weight in my hands since I was chasing 380 paused. Couldn’t have asked for a better rep. Probably just faster. Really excited to see what I’m at in like two more rotations on these. 

Barbell JM Press:

115x5
135x5
155x5
175x5
185x3 PR

*thought 175 was a PR but wanted to make sure. 225 will be pretty cool on these when I get there. 

Incline Dumbbell Press:

2x65x20
65x15
2x65x12

*good work but was a little irritating on the shoulder. These reps suck but saves me from having to press the heavy ones. 

EZ Bar Press-down:

75x15
80x15
85x15

*a little extra Tricep work cause I felt like that was the only thing that slowed down the board press but then one elbow had a little ache, so I cut the volume low.

Banded Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:

45x10
55x10
70x10
80x8
90x8

*strong band lol.

Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug:

2x70x20

*im trying be fat jacked and yoked homie. 

Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals:

25x25
30x20

Seated Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:

2x20x25

Dumbbell Hammer Curls:

25x15
30x15
35x10

Standing Side Cable Crunch:

30x20
35x20
40x20


**slowly getting back to the old me just with some nicked up parts. Just need keep building up the triceps and paying close attention to the shoulder. If I had 26-29 year PZTs shoulders I feel like I could pause 365 with no warm ups right now lol. Probably pin presses next ME day. Really need some mini workouts for like shoulders & back or this is probably why your supposed to do GPP lol. Just feel like the effort I give on shoulders and back is not good enough. But I’ve never really done those body parts with this order in workouts either.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

PZT said:


> 9/1/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 3 c coffee
> 3 tbsp creamer
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 3 oz boudin
> 200 g cooked white rice
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 225 double pepperoni pizza
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 400 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 2875
> Macros: 235/272/86
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Max Effort Upper
> 
> 
> Barbell 2-Board Flat Bench Press:
> 
> 45x3
> 95x3
> 135x3
> 185x3
> 225x3
> 275x2
> 320x1
> 345x1
> 
> *so happy. This was a day early on the account of probably having a busy next few days life wise. Probably haven’t had this weight in my hands since I was chasing 380 paused. Couldn’t have asked for a better rep. Probably just faster. Really excited to see what I’m at in like two more rotations on these.
> 
> Barbell JM Press:
> 
> 115x5
> 135x5
> 155x5
> 175x5
> 185x3 PR
> 
> *thought 175 was a PR but wanted to make sure. 225 will be pretty cool on these when I get there.
> 
> Incline Dumbbell Press:
> 
> 2x65x20
> 65x15
> 2x65x12
> 
> *good work but was a little irritating on the shoulder. These reps suck but saves me from having to press the heavy ones.
> 
> EZ Bar Press-down:
> 
> 75x15
> 80x15
> 85x15
> 
> *a little extra Tricep work cause I felt like that was the only thing that slowed down the board press but then one elbow had a little ache, so I cut the volume low.
> 
> Banded Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:
> 
> 45x10
> 55x10
> 70x10
> 80x8
> 90x8
> 
> *strong band lol.
> 
> Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug:
> 
> 2x70x20
> 
> *im trying be fat jacked and yoked homie.
> 
> Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals:
> 
> 25x25
> 30x20
> 
> Seated Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:
> 
> 2x20x25
> 
> Dumbbell Hammer Curls:
> 
> 25x15
> 30x15
> 35x10
> 
> Standing Side Cable Crunch:
> 
> 30x20
> 35x20
> 40x20
> 
> 
> **slowly getting back to the old me just with some nicked up parts. Just need keep building up the triceps and paying close attention to the shoulder. If I had 26-29 year PZTs shoulders I feel like I could pause 365 with no warm ups right now lol. Probably pin presses next ME day. Really need some mini workouts for like shoulders & back or this is probably why your supposed to do GPP lol. Just feel like the effort I give on shoulders and back is not good enough. But I’ve never really done those body parts with this order in workouts either.


Where are the takis


----------



## PZT

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Where are the takis


Went off diet, need to do better lol


----------



## Butch_C

So I figured out the "P" and the "T" but what is the "z"? P=Porn, T=Takis


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> So I figured out the "P" and the "T" but what is the "z"? P=Porn, T=Takis


Zealous? Lol


----------



## quackattack

So you going to sign up for a spring comp?


----------



## DEADlifter

good stuff brother


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> So you going to sign up for a spring comp?


It hasn’t really enter my mind to compete until now. When I first started lifting I had that newb thought of “if I can total 1500 in the gym I’ll do a meet”. I was getting close back in my late 20s. Took a break to do competitive arm wrestling & came back and eventually started preparing for a meet. Then that’s when my shoulder originally went and started having SI issues. My best gym lifts in wraps are 575/380/545. So I made it to the 1500 but that squat was about 4 years prior to the other lifts lol. In the back of my mind I still want to do a meet, just so I can say I did. So no for the spring but if things keep going the way the are I might change my mind and have ole @Trendkill help me with a prep one day haha.


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> So you going to sign up for a spring comp?


I just realized this might have been a dig at my pre contest diet for a physique competition, so maybe the PL meet is more in my head than I thought lol.


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> 9/1/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 3 c coffee
> 3 tbsp creamer
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 3 oz boudin
> 200 g cooked white rice
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 225 double pepperoni pizza
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 400 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 2875
> Macros: 235/272/86
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Max Effort Upper
> 
> 
> Barbell 2-Board Flat Bench Press:
> 
> 45x3
> 95x3
> 135x3
> 185x3
> 225x3
> 275x2
> 320x1
> 345x1
> 
> *so happy. This was a day early on the account of probably having a busy next few days life wise. Probably haven’t had this weight in my hands since I was chasing 380 paused. Couldn’t have asked for a better rep. Probably just faster. Really excited to see what I’m at in like two more rotations on these.
> 
> Barbell JM Press:
> 
> 115x5
> 135x5
> 155x5
> 175x5
> 185x3 PR
> 
> *thought 175 was a PR but wanted to make sure. 225 will be pretty cool on these when I get there.
> 
> Incline Dumbbell Press:
> 
> 2x65x20
> 65x15
> 2x65x12
> 
> *good work but was a little irritating on the shoulder. These reps suck but saves me from having to press the heavy ones.
> 
> EZ Bar Press-down:
> 
> 75x15
> 80x15
> 85x15
> 
> *a little extra Tricep work cause I felt like that was the only thing that slowed down the board press but then one elbow had a little ache, so I cut the volume low.
> 
> Banded Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:
> 
> 45x10
> 55x10
> 70x10
> 80x8
> 90x8
> 
> *strong band lol.
> 
> Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug:
> 
> 2x70x20
> 
> *im trying be fat jacked and yoked homie.
> 
> Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals:
> 
> 25x25
> 30x20
> 
> Seated Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:
> 
> 2x20x25
> 
> Dumbbell Hammer Curls:
> 
> 25x15
> 30x15
> 35x10
> 
> Standing Side Cable Crunch:
> 
> 30x20
> 35x20
> 40x20
> 
> 
> **slowly getting back to the old me just with some nicked up parts. Just need keep building up the triceps and paying close attention to the shoulder. If I had 26-29 year PZTs shoulders I feel like I could pause 365 with no warm ups right now lol. Probably pin presses next ME day. Really need some mini workouts for like shoulders & back or this is probably why your supposed to do GPP lol. Just feel like the effort I give on shoulders and back is not good enough. But I’ve never really done those body parts with this order in workouts either.


Good work. I have trouble with my shoulders with Pin Presses. So watch that if you do.


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> Good work. I have trouble with my shoulders with Pin Presses. So watch that if you do.


Right, it seems like with the barbell movements I am fine as long as I keep my chest high but any break in that and I have issues.


----------



## quackattack

PZT said:


> I just realized this might have been a dig at my pre contest diet for a physique competition, so maybe the PL meet is more in my head than I thought lol.


No dig.  Just know you are involved in coaching of some powerlifting and figured if the weights are moving well you might decide to compete yourself.


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> No dig.  Just know you are involved in coaching of some powerlifting and figured if the weights are moving well you might decide to compete yourself.


Ok, good either way hahah.

I actually only have 1 fitness girl & 1 older male lifestyle at the moment. Wish I had more powerlifters. I do give tips and direction on tried and true PL programs still but no actually coaching. Miss it. I might need to get a singlet soon lol.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> It hasn’t really enter my mind to compete until now. When I first started lifting I had that newb thought of “if I can total 1500 in the gym I’ll do a meet”. I was getting close back in my late 20s. Took a break to do competitive arm wrestling & came back and eventually started preparing for a meet. Then that’s when my shoulder originally went and started having SI issues. My best gym lifts in wraps are 575/380/545. So I made it to the 1500 but that squat was about 4 years prior to the other lifts lol. In the back of my mind I still want to do a meet, just so I can say I did. So no for the spring but if things keep going the way the are I might change my mind and have ole @Trendkill help me with a prep one day haha.


Say when brother.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

You're so pretty pzt. 

Let's fuck


----------



## Powerlifter_500

PZT said:


> might need to get a singlet soon lol.



You can have my singlet I forgot to turn in at the end of 8th grade wrestling. I was only 120lbs, but it's spandex so you can squeeze in it 😂🤣


----------



## PZT

9/2/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

80 g protein bar 
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

4 slices stuffed crust meat lovers pizza

6 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
200 g cooked white rice 

4 slices stuffed crust meat lovers pizza

2 pop tarts
500 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 5635
Macros: 352/518/271


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Say when brother.


You’ll be the first to know


----------



## PZT

FlyingPapaya said:


> You're so pretty pzt.
> 
> Let's fuck


I go raw and you just seem dirty. So hard pass brother lol


----------



## PZT

Powerlifter_500 said:


> You can have my singlet I forgot to turn in at the end of 8th grade wrestling. I was only 120lbs, but it's spandex so you can squeeze in it 😂🤣


That would not be too pretty haha


----------



## Powerlifter_500

PZT said:


> That would not be too pretty haha



Haha. Yeah. You might stretch it out to the point it's see through. Don't know how much your back spotter would like that on squat.


----------



## PZT

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Haha. Yeah. You might stretch it out to the point it's see through. Don't know how much your back spotter would like that on squat.


When I hit that opener ATG he gonna see asshole


----------



## PZT

The start of my homemade reverse hyper


https://imgur.com/a/3QfSOFZ


----------



## Trendkill

Hell yeah!


----------



## Thewall

Damn pzt every time I go on here I am 3-4 pages behind. I can’t keep up. Nice work man. Am I getting the vibe you are thinking of a meet!!!


----------



## PZT

Thewall said:


> Damn pzt every time I go on here I am 3-4 pages behind. I can’t keep up. Nice work man. Am I getting the vibe you are thinking of a meet!!!


It’s always been there. Only committed once and got hurt like 2 weeks into program. Had program and peak laid out and everything lol


----------



## PZT

9/3/2022


Eating:


80 g protein bar 

50 g whey

Monster Sub Sandwich

80 g protein bar 

1 fried mozzarella stick

7 oz raw NY strip steak
3 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
3 oz boudin
50 g takis
500 ml sweet tea 
1 oz whiskey 

1 oz whiskey 

50 g chocolate chip muffin
150 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3691
Macros: 229/300/151


----------



## PZT

9/4/2022


Eating:


5 oz raw NY Strip Steak
2 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
2 oz boudin 

Large Strawberry Cheese Cake Shake

25 g whey
4 oz raw NY strip steak
2 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
5 oz boudin

200 g cocktail meatballs 
50 g blueberry muffin 

200 g Salisbury steak


Calories: 3780
Macros: 206/319/184



Workout:

Max Effort Lower


SSB Good Mornings off Pins:

61x3
111x3
151x3
201x2
241x2
291x1
336x1
351x1 PR

*so hard to break inertia. No telling what I could squat if I hit in the 400s on these. I’m hitting my bastardized reverse hyper more will help with this. 

Paused Barbell Front Squats:

225x5
245x5
275x3
295x3
315x2
335x2

*felt pretty strong here. I’m confident I could have paused 365. Which is pretty good considering my unpaused best is 425.

Mid Shin Barbell Rack Pull:

225x8
245x8
275x8
295x8
315x8

*this was hell but quality. Noticed I’m really driving my hips forward well.

Barbell Bent Over Row:

2x135x10
2x155x8
175x8

*was pretty dead here so didn’t push the weight. May start hitting face pulls or something pre workout for more back work.

Abs on Pulldown:

4x80x10

*these weren’t as tough as they have been. 

Medicine Ball Decline Trunk Rotations:

4xBW+10x15

*fuck these suck. Probably need more of them.


**pretty damn good workout.


----------



## Trendkill

Hell of a lift with the SSB off the pins. One of the hardest variations out there.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Hell of a lift with the SSB off the pins. One of the hardest variations out there.


so hard to get moving


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> so hard to get moving


And then you gotta keep fighting like hell to finish it. There is no easy part to that lift. The weight is out in front and high on the back. No leverage anywhere.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> And then you gotta keep fighting like hell to finish it. There is no easy part to that lift. The weight is out in front and high on the back. No leverage anywhere.


I think with a better SSB I could cheat it more lol. Or just Anderson squat it hahaha


----------



## PZT

Side note: the trio of GMs, Front Squats & Rack Pulls destroys the upper back. I’m sure the quadro of adding in rows helped as well.


----------



## PZT

9/5/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

50 g whey 
400 ml reduced fat milk

3.5 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
50 g honey bbq sauce 

120 g cocktail meat balls

2 pop tarts
500 ml reduced fat milk 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

24 oz bud light

50 g pimento cheese 
50 g tortilla chips

100 g protein bar 

1 pint rocky road ice cream 


Calories: 3930
Macros: 261/363/143



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Upper


Flat Football Bar Press:

45x3
95x3
135x3
185x1
8x195x3

*hate this bar lol. 

Rolling Dumbbell Extensions:

35x6
40x6
45x6
50x6
55x6

*last set was heavy for me.

Banded Slight Decline Dumbbell Press:

4x65x20
65x15

*these felt pretty good. The bands really make a nice machine type feel.

V Bar Press-down:

2x75x50

*did this for some blood flow. Have a old arm wrestling injury in the pronator area that has been flared up.

Wide Grip Pull-down:

100x10
110x10
120x10
130x10
140x8
150x8

*full upper back was beat up after previous days workout. Probably why I didn’t have as a much pop on dynamic effort work. 

Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals:

3x35x15

*haven’t been able to go this heavy on these in awhile due to the bad shoulder.

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delt Raises:

3x30x12

Dumbbell Bicep Curls:

20x15
2x20x12

Dumbbell Suitcase Side Bends: 

2x40x10
45x10
50x10

*fkin core work.


----------



## quackattack

Just stopping in to say fuck the football bar.


----------



## PZT

9/6/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

3 coffee
3 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

80 g protein bar 

350 g sausage gravy 
200 g buttermilk biscuits 
200 g hash browns
50 g shredded cheese 
500 ml sweet tea 

100 g protein bar 
400 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3950
Macros: 247/408/144


----------



## Stickler

Trendkill said:


> That's when it really gets fun.  Going after improvements on the ME lifts and trying to beat records.  5lb PRs are all it takes.  They add up over time.


I have to remember this. 


PZT said:


> So 5 and then if on that day there is more in the tank take it out on the supplemental/accessories . I will have to do this. That’s where I think I’ve put the most wear and tear on my body. I’ve always had the 5 lbs. mentally but would always go for more if my technique didn’t break


Same.


Trendkill said:


> This is the best way to make long term progress.  Take the 5lb PR and move on to the assistance work. This sets you up for repeated long term success with the ME lifts.  Everyone once in a while, couple 2-3 times a year, if you are feeling it, go for the gonzo attempt.  The 40lb PR kinda thing.





PZT said:


> Yeah every things long term for me at this point


You guys are reminding me of how I HAVE to restructure my weight increases sown the road. 

I always push to hard to soon and end up with injuries 


Powerlifter_500 said:


> This is where I always fucked up as well. My body was telling me to back off and live to lift another day but my mind was always like, "Are you silly? I'm still gonna send it." Lol. Multiple injuries later, here I am at the same strength level I was 4 years ago.


Ugh, I know it all too well. Add gotten fat and here I am.


----------



## Bomb10shell

PZT said:


> 9/6/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 3 coffee
> 3 tbsp creamer
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 350 g sausage gravy
> 200 g buttermilk biscuits
> 200 g hash browns
> 50 g shredded cheese
> 500 ml sweet tea
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 400 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 3950
> Macros: 247/408/144


That dinner 😍😍🤩

I noticed you don't eat eggs, is there a reason or just not a fan?


----------



## PZT

Bomb10shell said:


> That dinner 😍😍🤩
> 
> I noticed you don't eat eggs, is there a reason or just not a fan?


How I eat now is a reflection of my lifestyle lol.

I love most food. Eggs are the best protein source in my opinion.

I use to be much more dedicated to food prep and such. I just don’t have the drive at this point in my life to maintain a more structured diet regiment. It’s weak but where I’m at in life.


----------



## Bomb10shell

PZT said:


> How I eat now is a reflection of my lifestyle lol.
> 
> I love most food. Eggs are the best protein source in my opinion.
> 
> I use to be much more dedicated to food prep and such. I just don’t have the drive at this point in my life to maintain a more structured diet regiment. It’s weak but where I’m at in life.


Shit happens. You'll change it when priorities have a chance to shift and allow more time for it. No shame in that, you're still logging and tracking and that's a lot more than most people.


----------



## PZT

9/7/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

80 g protein bar 

3 oz tuna

50 g whey

200 g Salisbury steak
150 g hash browns 
25 g ketchup 
500 ml sweet tea


Calories: 2515
Macros: 240/222/67



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Lower 


SSB Parallel Box Squat:

61x2
151x2
241x2
331x2
10x381x2

*this was so hard to get through. Probably too heavy. Was hard to tell due to some congestion in my lungs that may have made bracing more difficult than usual. Approaching the bar was getting up to 45 seconds with like 4 sets to go. 

Sumo Deadlift from Floor:

135x1
225x2
4x315x1
2x325x1

*didn’t jump right in to these like normal. Did some mobility stuff to relieve some inflammation in my SI. Then added 10 lbs. on last 2 sets because I was pulling the bar off the floor pulling slack. Might add 5 lbs. to planned week 3 on these. 

4” Deficit Conventional Deadlift:

225x5
245x5
275x5
295x5

*killer. These put the bar like a quarter inch over my laces. Hard as hell to get into position. Have to almost take a grip and rip approach on the first rep & then fight to stay off the toes on the final reps. My taint is basically on the box with these lol. Really have to focus because it puts my hips so far away from the bar. 

Banded Dual Kettlebell Modified Back Attack in Smith Machine:

3x25x15

*low back is definitely getting stronger. Last time I did these I used the same band and only one 25 lbs. kettle bell. 4x8 was hard that day. 

Hanging Leg Raise:

BWx17
BWx15
BWx10
BWx9

*really didn’t want to do these.

Standing Cable Crunch:

100x20
110x20
120x20

*fk these too.


**pretty damn good workout but man those squats were hell. Actually felt pretty good post workout but know there are receipts required lol.


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> That dinner
> 
> I noticed you don't eat eggs, is there a reason or just not a fan?



They don’t have Takis in them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul

I’ve missed so much of everyone logs since the meso merge. I’ll get caught back up. Keep grinding big dog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> They don’t have Takis in them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Takis on eggs with shredded cheese. Secret bulking meal


----------



## Trendkill

Some solid training going on in here.

FYI, those last few sets never get easier


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> FYI, those last few sets never get easier


Yeah seems that way lol


----------



## Slabiathan

It never gets easier, you just get better at it!


----------



## PZT

Slabiathan said:


> It never gets easier, you just get better at it!


Better at breathing heavy and covering the floor in the squat rack with sweat lol


----------



## Slabiathan

PZT said:


> Better at breathing heavy and covering the floor in the squat rack with sweat lol


No doubt!! 🤣 I feel my exertion level has been the same on my AMRAPs since I started except now I have a headband 😂


----------



## PZT

Slabiathan said:


> No doubt!! 🤣 I feel my exertion level has been the same on my AMRAPs since I started except now I have a headband 😂


Mfkers we’re looking at me like I was stupid during those squats yesterday. I was dying


----------



## Slabiathan

PZT said:


> Mfkers we’re looking at me like I was stupid during those squats yesterday. I was dying


My neighbors definitely give me looks as well hahahah


----------



## PZT

9/8/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

6 oz tuna
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g miracle whip dressing 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g takis

3 oz tuna
125 g jasmine rice
25 g miracle whip dressing 
100 g protein bar 

20 oz cream soda

Bacon Cheese Burger

3 pecan swirls 

2 pop tarts
500 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 4345
Macros: 239/507/151


----------



## IronSoul

You a snacky eating MFer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> You a snacky eating MFer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeahs it’s bad


----------



## PZT

9/9/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

Bacon Cheeseburger
Large Dr Pepper

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice

100 g protein bar 

20 oz Powerade

50 g whey

2 sausage egg cheese croissants 


Calories: 3520
Macros: 232/364/132



Workout:

Max Effort Upper 


Incline Barbell Press:

45x3
95x3
135x3
185x2
225x1
280x1

*way too big of jumps and rushed even those sets. Also had my son with me and was trying make sure he didn’t hurt himself. Going to work these in as supplemental here on out.

Close Grip Barbell 2-Board Press:

135x5
185x5
225x5
275x5
295x5

*pretty good work but technique felt off probably due to the boy taking focus away. Mainly Felt like no pop. Leg drive felt shitty. Kinda just muscled through them with straight triceps lol. 

High Incline Dumbbell Press:

70x20
2x70x12
2x70x8

*start feeling weak and son was being a dick at this point. 

Blast Strap Press-downs:

2x50x50

*bloooooodzzzz.

Chest Supported Row Machine:

100x15
110x15
120x12
130x10
140x8

*a tendon flared up on these. Yay lol.

Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals:

3x35x15

Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raises:

2x30x15

Dumbbell Hammer Curls:

(Drop Sets)
3x25x15 / 3x10x30

*this was rough.

Dumbbell Shrugs:

2x50x20+20 Partials

*extra yokey yoke.

Decline Sit-ups:

3xBWx15

*yep, fk these. 

Band Work:

*did a lot of upper body movements for a shit ton of reps while I ran my boy on the treadmill. 


**shitty workout but not gonna stress about it.


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> 9/9/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 3 c coffee
> 3 tbsp creamer
> 
> Bacon Cheeseburger
> Large Dr Pepper
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 20 oz Powerade
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 2 sausage egg cheese croissants
> 
> 
> Calories: 3520
> Macros: 232/364/132
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Max Effort Upper
> 
> 
> Incline Barbell Press:
> 
> 45x3
> 95x3
> 135x3
> 185x2
> 225x1
> 280x1
> 
> *way too big of jumps and rushed even those sets. Also had my son with me and was trying make sure he didn’t hurt himself. Going to work these in as supplemental here on out.
> 
> Close Grip Barbell 2-Board Press:
> 
> 135x5
> 185x5
> 225x5
> 275x5
> 295x5
> 
> *pretty good work but technique felt off probably due to the boy taking focus away. Mainly Felt like no pop. Leg drive felt shitty. Kinda just muscled through them with straight triceps lol.
> 
> High Incline Dumbbell Press:
> 
> 70x20
> 2x70x12
> 2x70x8
> 
> *start feeling weak and son was being a dick at this point.
> 
> Blast Strap Press-downs:
> 
> 2x50x50
> 
> *bloooooodzzzz.
> 
> Chest Supported Row Machine:
> 
> 100x15
> 110x15
> 120x12
> 130x10
> 140x8
> 
> *a tendon flared up on these. Yay lol.
> 
> Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals:
> 
> 3x35x15
> 
> Bent Over Dumbbell Rear Delt Raises:
> 
> 2x30x15
> 
> Dumbbell Hammer Curls:
> 
> (Drop Sets)
> 3x25x15 / 3x10x30
> 
> *this was rough.
> 
> Dumbbell Shrugs:
> 
> 2x50x20+20 Partials
> 
> *extra yokey yoke.
> 
> Decline Sit-ups:
> 
> 3xBWx15
> 
> *yep, fk these.
> 
> Band Work:
> 
> *did a lot of upper body movements for a shit ton of reps while I ran my boy on the treadmill.
> 
> 
> **shitty workout but not gonna stress about it.



Doesn’t look too shitty to me man. You got a lot of work in, especially to have your son. Idk how old he is, but I wouldn’t have been able to do one push-up if my son was there. The place would be on fire. Good shit for still getting in there and getting shit don’t. That’s the kind of work ethic that separates people that reach goals and don’t, and those that achieve the physique they want and those that don’t. Looks like your shoulder didn’t cause any issues today and you got pretty damn heavy on incline. That’s great to see. Good day dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Doesn’t look too shitty to me man. You got a lot of work in, especially to have your son. Idk how old he is, but I wouldn’t have been able to do one push-up if my son was there. The place would be on fire. Good shit for still getting in there and getting shit don’t. That’s the kind of work ethic that separates people that reach goals and don’t, and those that achieve the physique they want and those that don’t. Looks like your shoulder didn’t cause any issues today and you got pretty damn heavy on incline. That’s great to see. Good day dude
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s 6 and tried to lift but after maybe some medicine ball Throughs at a wall and some 40 lbs. ez bar rows his attention disappears. He ran on the treadmill for like 9 minutes before we left. This was also later in the night than I like.driving these kids around everywhere is getting old lol.


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> He’s 6 and tried to lift but after maybe some medicine ball Throughs at a wall and some 40 lbs. ez bar rows his attention disappears. He ran on the treadmill for like 9 minutes before we left. This was also later in the night than I like.driving these kids around everywhere is getting old lol.



Haha they get bored easy man. Boys get into everything. Just made for adventure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Haha they get bored easy man. Boys get into everything. Just made for adventure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Inbetween the warmups on incline he was almost unloading bars all from one side and shit.


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Inbetween the warmups on incline he was almost unloading bars all from one side and shit.



Lmaoooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

Btw had my first threesome last night


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Btw had my first threesome last night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> Btw had my first threesome last night


Way to bury the lead


----------



## PZT

Was very weird intro to where I was thought I was being set up. I am a highly paranoid individual so was on high alert being awoke to “roll over, we are here, Lee me suck your dick”… from our past I thought this was just a comment to see my reaction. I was not being had. “I’m asleep, leave me alone”…. “Touch his back, isn’t he big?”…. I proceed to act as if I’m being set up. Said womanz leave room, maybe to return in just 5 minutes. I am lead to believe that two women are undressing to get in bed. And told that unicorn is sleeping in our bed for the night. I respond with “ok whatever”. I am asked to roll over to face said bishes. The two women are In Fact naked in my bed. At this point I believe she really is crazy going to this length for a reaction. I am asked it will bother me if they kiss, I say No. mind you the room is poorly lit and I required eye glasses to see well. I am not wearing glasses at this time. I am at this time believing that they are doing the fake kiss where you like put your thumb over the persons lips. This then escalates to 100 as the unicorn puts my hand on the Mrs. Pussy. I indulge. 

2 hours earlier….. I may have took part in 2 substances prior to this event that may or may have not lead to this next fuckery.

Return to scene…

MY JUNK IS AT A WHOOPING 2.75” at this point. Nerves and paranoia become an issue. Every does there best and their are several restarts. Cool positions that you see on the pr0nz but the most I ever had was like a 3/4 chub that was enough to get both girls alittle juicy. This was a unicorn face first in the ole lady while I used said 3/4 to just try my damnedest. 

We all feel asleep. With of course my balls still full. Woke up maybe an hour later full staff and drilled my woman till full creampie. Would have been nice to wake up unicorn and start another session but ehh. I didn’t want to cross some line. After sun rose they left with ole lady return and I rewarded her with another full box. 

All in all I can say I did it and it was more for my woman for sure. I was not really attracted to unicorn at all. I have known her for a year and never had sexual thoughts about her. 

Sides notes: I need a bigger bed. Several times I was nearly falling of the bed. Also, it is so different distributing body weight in usually normal positions. Both woman are between 4’11-5’1” and at most 130 each. But that’s basically one big bish ya know. I’d like to add that the multitasking that is demand can become awfully distracting from the actual enjoyment you could have. Again I do not think this was so much for my pleasure anyway but what ever lol.


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Was very weird intro to where I was thought I was being set up. I am a highly paranoid individual so was on high alert being awoke to “roll over, we are here, Lee me suck your dick”… from our past I thought this was just a comment to see my reaction. I was not being had. “I’m asleep, leave me alone”…. “Touch his back, isn’t he big?”…. I proceed to act as if I’m being set up. Said womanz leave room, maybe to return in just 5 minutes. I am lead to believe that two women are undressing to get in bed. And told that unicorn is sleeping in our bed for the night. I respond with “ok whatever”. I am asked to roll over to face said bishes. The two women are In Fact naked in my bed. At this point I believe she really is crazy going to this length for a reaction. I am asked it will bother me if they kiss, I say No. mind you the room is poorly lit and I required eye glasses to see well. I am not wearing glasses at this time. I am at this time believing that they are doing the fake kiss where you like put your thumb over the persons lips. This then escalates to 100 as the unicorn puts my hand on the Mrs. Pussy. I indulge.
> 
> 2 hours earlier….. I may have took part in 2 substances prior to this event that may or may have not lead to this next fuckery.
> 
> Return to scene…
> 
> MY JUNK IS AT A WHOOPING 2.75” at this point. Nerves and paranoia become an issue. Every does there best and their are several restarts. Cool positions that you see on the pr0nz but the most I ever had was like a 3/4 chub that was enough to get both girls alittle juicy. This was a unicorn face first in the ole lady while I used said 3/4 to just try my damnedest.
> 
> We all feel asleep. With of course my balls still full. Woke up maybe an hour later full staff and drilled my woman till full creampie. Would have been nice to wake up unicorn and start another session but ehh. I didn’t want to cross some line. After sun rose they left with ole lady return and I rewarded her with another full box.
> 
> All in all I can say I did it and it was more for my woman for sure. I was not really attracted to unicorn at all. I have known her for a year and never had sexual thoughts about her.
> 
> Sides notes: I need a bigger bed. Several times I was nearly falling of the bed. Also, it is so different distributing body weight in usually normal positions. Both woman are between 4’11-5’1” and at most 130 each. But that’s basically one big bish ya know. I’d like to add that the multitasking that is demand can become awfully distracting from the actual enjoyment you could have. Again I do not think this was so much for my pleasure anyway but what ever lol.



Lmao this made my day brother. Me and my lady are rolling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Lmao this made my day brother. Me and my lady are rolling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey bro!!!! It’s just the bros!!! Haha jk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Sounds fun man, just roll with it. Sounds like your lady is taking the lead. I never imagined the debauchery mine was capable of. Fun times.

You'll probably get over the anxiety when it's not a first time thing and no substances involved.


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sounds fun man, just roll with it. Sounds like your lady is taking the lead. I never imagined the debauchery mine was capable of. Fun times.
> 
> You'll probably get over the anxiety when it's not a first time thing and no substances involved.


Yeah she has to. If I tried initiating this I’d probably be in jail or the ER right now.


----------



## Powerlifter_500

PZT said:


> Yeahs it’s bad



No. Keep doing it. It makes me feel better about my shitty diet. 😂


----------



## PZT

Powerlifter_500 said:


> No. Keep doing it. It makes me feel better about my shitty diet. 😂


Oh you mfker.lol

Does this make me Fitness influencer now?

Maybe not a good influence but still


----------



## Powerlifter_500

PZT said:


> Oh you mfker.lol
> 
> Does this make me Fitness influencer now?
> 
> Maybe not a good influence but still



Just tell people your threesome stories and they'll do everything you tell them without question. They'll be buying up all the Takis at the stores.


----------



## PZT

9/10/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar 

100 g sliced honey ham
50 g sliced cheddar
25 g miracle whip 
2 slices white bread 
25 g takis

50 g whey
400 ml reduced fat milk 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice

1 pint cookie dough ice cream 

6 oz tuna
150 g cooked white rice 
50 g miracle whip 
25 g pickle 

100 g protein bar 

3 mini donuts
100 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3815
Macros: 253/386/145


----------



## PZT

9/11/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar 

50 g whey

6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
110 g cooked white rice 
500 ml sweet tea

100 g protein bar 

125 g fries
125 g chili
50 g shredded cheese 

200 g fries
200 g chili
50 g shredded cheese

2 pop tarts
500 ml reduced fat milk 

50 g takis


Calories: 3565
Macros: 213/331/157



Workout:

Max Effort Lower Day


Warmup:
Bulgarian Split Squat / Kettlebell Stiff Leg Deadlift / Knee Ups/ Short Rope Face Pulls:

3xBWx10 / 3x26x10 / 3xBWx10 / 3x50x10

*been doing this for a few weeks now but just by feel, so wasn’t logging. 

Below Knee Barbell Conventional Rack Pull:

245x3
295x3
345x2
385x1
425x1
460x1
470x1

*even though I went 15 lbs. heavier and it wasn’t a grind, it just didn’t feel explosive. Felt like my hips weren’t firing. I may have not been explosive enough during the first few sets and then it just wasn’t there when I needed it. 

Mid Shin Barbell Sumo Rack Pull:

225x5
275x5
315x5
365x5
405x3

*replaced SSB pause squats with these trying to stay closer to how conjugate focuses on weakness’. Around 405 is where I started seeing my hip shift kick in. 

Single Kettle Bell Roman Chair Hyper Extension:

3xBW+50x12

*really drove with glutes/hamstrings. I usually just focus on erectors. 

Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:

4x90x10

*decent work. Want to start focusing on the actual volume on back work rather than just ramping up weight each set. 

Standing Cable Crunch:

100x25
110x25
120x25

*abs were still sore from Friday. Trying to hit them more, so we will see what happens.

Kettlebell Suitcases:

2x45x20

*gased.

Banded Belt Marching:

2 Minutes

*saw Laura Phelps do these and figured I’d give it a try since I do have access to a belt squat machine. Pretty good glute finisher for me. Probably need to do these every chance I get. 

Seated Calf Raise:

2x45x20

*been neglecting calf work since starting conjugate. Feel that it is time I stop being lazy and get them in for the extra support. 


**feel like this was a workout where I really adjusted in a true conjugate way. I threw out 2 exercises I had planned for the day to improve on what I felt like I needed. I’ll take it as a win.


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> 9/11/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 6 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 110 g cooked white rice
> 500 ml sweet tea
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 125 g fries
> 125 g chili
> 50 g shredded cheese
> 
> 200 g fries
> 200 g chili
> 50 g shredded cheese
> 
> 2 pop tarts
> 500 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> 50 g takis
> 
> 
> Calories: 3565
> Macros: 213/331/157
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Max Effort Lower Day
> 
> 
> Warmup:
> Bulgarian Split Squat / Kettlebell Stiff Leg Deadlift / Knee Ups/ Short Rope Face Pulls:
> 
> 3xBWx10 / 3x26x10 / 3xBWx10 / 3x50x10
> 
> *been doing this for a few weeks now but just by feel, so wasn’t logging.
> 
> Below Knee Barbell Conventional Rack Pull:
> 
> 245x3
> 295x3
> 345x2
> 385x1
> 425x1
> 460x1
> 470x1
> 
> *even though I went 15 lbs. heavier and it wasn’t a grind, it just didn’t feel explosive. Felt like my hips weren’t firing. I may have not been explosive enough during the first few sets and then it just wasn’t there when I needed it.
> 
> Mid Shin Barbell Sumo Rack Pull:
> 
> 225x5
> 275x5
> 315x5
> 365x5
> 405x3
> 
> *replaced SSB pause squats with these trying to stay closer to how conjugate focuses on weakness’. Around 405 is where I started seeing my hip shift kick in.
> 
> Single Kettle Bell Roman Chair Hyper Extension:
> 
> 3xBW+50x12
> 
> *really drove with glutes/hamstrings. I usually just focus on erectors.
> 
> Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:
> 
> 4x90x10
> 
> *decent work. Want to start focusing on the actual volume on back work rather than just ramping up weight each set.
> 
> Standing Cable Crunch:
> 
> 100x25
> 110x25
> 120x25
> 
> *abs were still sore from Friday. Trying to hit them more, so we will see what happens.
> 
> Kettlebell Suitcases:
> 
> 2x45x20
> 
> *gased.
> 
> Banded Belt Marching:
> 
> 2 Minutes
> 
> *saw Laura Phelps do these and figured I’d give it a try since I do have access to a belt squat machine. Pretty good glute finisher for me. Probably need to do these every chance I get.
> 
> Seated Calf Raise:
> 
> 2x45x20
> 
> *been neglecting calf work since starting conjugate. Feel that it is time I stop being lazy and get them in for the extra support.
> 
> 
> **feel like this was a workout where I really adjusted in a true conjugate way. I threw out 2 exercises I had planned for the day to improve on what I felt like I needed. I’ll take it as a win.



Hell yeah, good work. I like the adjustments and pushing yourself to change and grow more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

9/12/2022


Eating:


75 g whey 

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer 

8 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

100 g protein bar 

50 g whey
300 ml reduced fat milk 

6 oz tuna
150 g white rice 
50 g green apple
50 g miracle whip 
50 g relish
500 ml sweet tea 

100 g muffin
200 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3030
Macros: 295/304/70



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Upper 


Warmup:
Wide Pulldown / Rope Press-down / Dumbbell Lateral / Band Fly

4x80x10 / 4x35x10 / 4x10x10 / 4x10

*been doing this regular and has helped get ready for pressing. Figured I’d log it. 

Football Bar Flat Bench Press:

45x3
95x3
135x3
185x3
8x205x3

*felt boss today here. Good end to a wave.

Tate Press:

30x8
35x8
40x8
45x8
50x8
55x8

*had to be PRs on these. Had 60s for 6 but called it. Leave it for another day. 

Banded Flat Dumbbell Press:

70x20
75x20
80x15

*wanted to work up heavier but shoulder was getting achy.

Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown: 

120x12
130x12
140x10
150x10

*felt good.

Short Rope Face Pulls:

2x70x20

*ehh.

Standing EZ Bar Upright Cable Row:

3x50x15 

Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:

3x20x15

Barbell Curls:

(Drop Sets)
3x65x10 / 3x35x20

*biceps so weak.

Banded Standing Crunch:

3x15


**not too bad of a workout. Kids sports have started up, so I’m going to do my best to keep up with workouts.


----------



## PZT

9/13/2022


Eating:


50 g whey 

3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

8 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 

8 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 
2 oz sweet & sour sauce 

100 g protein bar 

20 oz cream soda 

Meat lovers breakfast bowl
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese 

100 g protein bar 


Calories: 3195
Macros: 245/368/78


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Was very weird intro to where I was thought I was being set up. I am a highly paranoid individual so was on high alert being awoke to “roll over, we are here, Lee me suck your dick”… from our past I thought this was just a comment to see my reaction. I was not being had. “I’m asleep, leave me alone”…. “Touch his back, isn’t he big?”…. I proceed to act as if I’m being set up. Said womanz leave room, maybe to return in just 5 minutes. I am lead to believe that two women are undressing to get in bed. And told that unicorn is sleeping in our bed for the night. I respond with “ok whatever”. I am asked to roll over to face said bishes. The two women are In Fact naked in my bed. At this point I believe she really is crazy going to this length for a reaction. I am asked it will bother me if they kiss, I say No. mind you the room is poorly lit and I required eye glasses to see well. I am not wearing glasses at this time. I am at this time believing that they are doing the fake kiss where you like put your thumb over the persons lips. This then escalates to 100 as the unicorn puts my hand on the Mrs. Pussy. I indulge.
> 
> 2 hours earlier….. I may have took part in 2 substances prior to this event that may or may have not lead to this next fuckery.
> 
> Return to scene…
> 
> MY JUNK IS AT A WHOOPING 2.75” at this point. Nerves and paranoia become an issue. Every does there best and their are several restarts. Cool positions that you see on the pr0nz but the most I ever had was like a 3/4 chub that was enough to get both girls alittle juicy. This was a unicorn face first in the ole lady while I used said 3/4 to just try my damnedest.
> 
> We all feel asleep. With of course my balls still full. Woke up maybe an hour later full staff and drilled my woman till full creampie. Would have been nice to wake up unicorn and start another session but ehh. I didn’t want to cross some line. After sun rose they left with ole lady return and I rewarded her with another full box.
> 
> All in all I can say I did it and it was more for my woman for sure. I was not really attracted to unicorn at all. I have known her for a year and never had sexual thoughts about her.
> 
> Sides notes: I need a bigger bed. Several times I was nearly falling of the bed. Also, it is so different distributing body weight in usually normal positions. Both woman are between 4’11-5’1” and at most 130 each. But that’s basically one big bish ya know. I’d like to add that the multitasking that is demand can become awfully distracting from the actual enjoyment you could have. Again I do not think this was so much for my pleasure anyway but what ever lol.


Ahh first time  3 some you always have it kind of planned out in your mind how you're gonna do this or that and take your time and show them who's boss ... 

but it ends up more like this instead....


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Ahh first time  3 some you always have it kind of planned out in your mind how you're gonna do this or that and take your time and show them who's boss ...
> 
> but it ends up more like this instead....
> View attachment 28326


Went about how we thought. Just was really messed up by the logistics of everything lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yano said:


> Ahh first time  3 some you always have it kind of planned out in your mind how you're gonna do this or that and take your time and show them who's boss ...
> 
> but it ends up more like this instead....
> View attachment 28326


Damn, I'm sorry that happened to you Yano.


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> Damn, I'm sorry that happened to you Yano.


Oh yeah fucked around , too excited ,  tried to put the rubber on backwards ,, fell off the bed , then came too fast and ended up watching them for like 45 minutes in  total amazement ...  

But in my defense I was 19 , and they were in their 40s ,,, I didn't have the decades and decades some of you did to plan it out  haaaahahahahha     😘


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Damn, I'm sorry that happened to you Yano.





Yano said:


> Oh yeah fucked around , too excited ,  tried to put the rubber on backwards ,, fell off the bed , then came too fast and ended up watching them for like 45 minutes in  total amazement ...
> 
> But in my defense I was 19 , and they were in their 40s ,,, I didn't have the decades and decades some of you did to plan it out  haaaahahahahha     😘


I still wasn’t ready but was mature enough to participate in other ways lol


----------



## Trendkill

I’m getting ready to write something about conjugate and then see @Yano tell his threesome story and I’m like WTF did I miss?  Scroll back a page, get caught up, decipher what a unicorn is and finally wrap my head around everything.  Damn.

back to my original thought- the easiest thing and the hardest thing about conjugate is training your weaknesses.  Gotta just leave the ego at the door, even if you’ve just had a threesome, and do what needs to be done. When I was competing my lifts really took off when I started doing this consistently.  Working on my weaknesses, not threesomes, just to be clear.


----------



## PZT

9/14/2022


Eating:


50 g whey 
16 oz cappuccino
1 c coffee

9.5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

50 g Spicy tortilla chips 
200 g Beef quesadilla 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 
1 tbsp sour ceam 

50 g whey
400 ml reduced fat milk 

Sausage egg cheese croissant 
500 ml sweet tea 


Calories: 3440
Macros: 251/284/137



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Lower 


SSB Parallel Box Squat:

61x2
151x2
241x2
331x2
8x401x2

*I knew this would be tough going in but it had to be done to end the wave. The rest period before the 8th set was way too long but I’ll take it.

Sumo Deadlift from Floor:

135x1
225x1
315x1
405x1
495x1

*so dynamic effort on this got thrown out the window, due to a Elitefts YouTube short I saw today with Chad Aiches. He was talking about how you need to have extreme pressure in before pulling off the floor and I realized I had been doing near a good enough job. This showed big time on 315 when I felt like I was trying to clean it. Then basically didn’t feel 405. It’s been been 4-5 years since I pulled 5 plates sumo and I believe 520 is my max on them. Pretty sure I hit 4-5 reps with 495 back then though. 

2” Deficit Conventional Deadlift:

315x5
335x5
355x5
375x3
395x3

*probably needed more for hips but ehh.

Mechanical Drop Set  - Short Rope Face Pulls:

(Above Head / At Nose / Below Chin)

2x50x10 / 2x50x10 / 2x50x10

*was alright. At this point I knew I would be drastically reducing volume on accessories.

45 Degree Hyper Extensions:

2xBWx20

*was trying to use glutes mostly but seemed like all I had left was hamstrings lol.

Banded Hanging Leg Raise:

2x10

*probably going to hit these for a few weeks. Been probably nearly 10 years since I did them haha

Dumbbell Suitcases:

2x60x12

*felt good and made me look yoked in the mirror. Also had some veins showing through the fatceps.


*probably the best lower body day I’ve had in 2022  Most likely going to be properly fked with DOMS by Friday.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

PZT said:


> 9/14/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 50 g whey
> 16 oz cappuccino
> 1 c coffee
> 
> 9.5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 
> 50 g Spicy tortilla chips
> 200 g Beef quesadilla
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 150 g cooked white rice
> 1 tbsp sour ceam
> 
> 50 g whey
> 400 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> Sausage egg cheese croissant
> 500 ml sweet tea
> 
> 
> Calories: 3440
> Macros: 251/284/137
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Dynamic Effort Lower
> 
> 
> SSB Parallel Box Squat:
> 
> 61x2
> 151x2
> 241x2
> 331x2
> 8x401x2
> 
> *I knew this would be tough going in but it had to be done to end the wave. The rest period before the 8th set was way too long but I’ll take it.
> 
> Sumo Deadlift from Floor:
> 
> 135x1
> 225x1
> 315x1
> 405x1
> 495x1
> 
> *so dynamic effort on this got thrown out the window, due to a Elitefts YouTube short I saw today with Chad Aiches. He was talking about how you need to have extreme pressure in before pulling off the floor and I realized I had been doing near a good enough job. This showed big time on 315 when I felt like I was trying to clean it. Then basically didn’t feel 405. It’s been been 4-5 years since I pulled 5 plates sumo and I believe 520 is my max on them. Pretty sure I hit 4-5 reps with 495 back then though.
> 
> 2” Deficit Conventional Deadlift:
> 
> 315x5
> 335x5
> 355x5
> 375x3
> 395x3
> 
> *probably needed more for hips but ehh.
> 
> Mechanical Drop Set  - Short Rope Face Pulls:
> 
> (Above Head / At Nose / Below Chin)
> 
> 2x50x10 / 2x50x10 / 2x50x10
> 
> *was alright. At this point I knew I would be drastically reducing volume on accessories.
> 
> 45 Degree Hyper Extensions:
> 
> 2xBWx20
> 
> *was trying to use glutes mostly but seemed like all I had left was hamstrings lol.
> 
> Banded Hanging Leg Raise:
> 
> 2x10
> 
> *probably going to hit these for a few weeks. Been probably nearly 10 years since I did them haha
> 
> Dumbbell Suitcases:
> 
> 2x60x12
> 
> *felt good and made me look yoked in the mirror. Also had some veins showing through the fatceps.
> 
> 
> *probably the best lower body day I’ve had in 2022  Most likely going to be properly fked with DOMS by Friday.


The fuck is this spicy tortilla chip shit?


----------



## Butch_C

Nice pulls man!


----------



## PZT

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> The fuck is this spicy tortilla chip shit?


Was a brand called “Toto’s”, looked straight from Mexico. Looked like they’d be hot asf but we’re ehh.


----------



## Metalhead1

If you pulled 495 after your week 3 dynamic Squats, 520 should be no issue on a Max Lower day, imo.


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> If you pulled 495 after your week 3 dynamic Squats, 520 should be no issue on a Max Lower day, imo.


Yeah probably puts me at a 540ish conventional too. Conjugate has always down wonders for me deadlift wise.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Yeah probably puts me at a 540ish conventional too. Conjugate has always down wonders for me deadlift wise.


I'd never worked conjugate at all until I met Trend and he and the other guys pulled me away from Juggernaut , I fucking love it. Made more progress in a year with this than I did in two with the other programming.


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> I'd never worked conjugate at all until I met Trend and he and the other guys pulled me away from Juggernaut , I fucking love it. Made more progress in a year with this than I did in two with the other programming.


Chad Wesley Smith’s methods worked great for my squat back in the day. But I kinda bastardized it. Went from 535 to 575. Cube & Shieko probably helped my bench the most.

The first time I ever did dynamic work I did 225/245/275 wave and went from 460 to 495 on deadlift. My technique was real bad back then but it made that bad technique fast off the floor lol. 

I think Sheiko and Cube worked well do to the volume for bench. But conjugate feels real good for benching right now.

 I’ll know for sure if the box squating is helping for my squat in a few weeks when I do a free weight with wraps. I was trying to get in a lot of pause squats so that I didn’t lose my technique. Box squats in the past would screw up my free squat technique cause I would do more of a how Louie preaches to do it. This go I have been staying closer to my free squat technique. Which makes my box squats weaker but I think the carry over will be better. Back in the day my box squat was 585 but free was 535. Just recently only did 480.


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> Yeah probably puts me at a 540ish conventional too. Conjugate has always down wonders for me deadlift wise.


I can't say it did the same for me, but Squat it definitely helped. It did help me with my speed off the floor as far as deads go.

As you stated above though, being uncomfortable and having that extreme pressure before you deadlift will be key. I believe you're more than strong enough. It will just come down to having the technique dialed in.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

PZT said:


> Was a brand called “Toto’s”, looked straight from Mexico. Looked like they’d be hot asf but we’re ehh.


Not going to lie, I thought you were trying to make Takis sound fancy


----------



## PZT

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Not going to lie, I thought you were trying to make Takis sound fancy


Hahaha naw bro. No takis disrespect here.


----------



## PZT

9/15/2022


Eating:


15 oz expresso drink

100 g protein bar 
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

9.5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
50 g spicy tortilla chips 

1 California roll
90 g protein bar 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 

80 g protein bar 

50 g whey
500 ml whole milk


Calories: 3305
Macros: 260/298/112



Workout:

Max Effort Upper


Warmup:
Press-downs / Face Pulls / Banded Fly 

3x35x12 / 3x35x12 / 3x12

1” Off Chest Barbell Pin Press:

45x3
135x3
185x3
225x3
245x2
275x2
295x1
315x1
330x1
345x1

*up 20 pounds. The rack I was using restricts my foot placement but made it work. Wish I new what was wrong with my shoulder. It was tight prior, figured it would pop by now lol. 

JM Pin Press:

95x8
135x8
185x5
2x155x8

*these got heavy fast. 


**had to cut workout short. Niece was sick and ole lady insisted on a Covid test, which was negative.


----------



## PZT

9/16/2022


Eating:


15 oz coffee drink

100 g protein bar
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz breakfast casserole
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

50 g brownie
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

2 fried tacos

90 g protein bar

50 g spicy tortilla chips

60 oz bud light lime

1 c chicken and rice casserole
50 g takis

24 oz coors light

Large French fry
3 spicy McChickens


Calories: 5535
Macros: 206/564/208


*you know you fked up when fat is higher than proteins lol.



Workout:

Upper Accessories


Barbell Rows

45x10
95x10
135x10
185x10
205x10
225x10
245x8
265x5

*been a while since I got back work in first.

Barbell Shrug:

135x8
155x8
185x8
205x8
225x8
245x8

*decent work. Was trying to actually hold each rep at the top.

Rolling Dumbbell Extensions:

45x8
50x8
55x6
60x2

*ummm, yeah that was too heavy lol.

Wide Grip Press-downs

75x15
80x15
85x15
90x12

*just a little blood.

Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:

10x20
15x20
20x20

H-Rolls:

2x5x15

*saw this on Laura Phelps channel. Said George Halbert gave to her. It’s like a chest support front raise to kind of a straight arm Pulldown. Neutral grip to a pronated grip in the raise. Kinda tough. Reminds me of a Y-Raise.

Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral:

15x20
20x20
25x15

Rope Hammer Curls:

50x15
60x15
65x15

Dumbbell Curls:

3x20x10

Abs on Pulldown:

70x20
80x15

Standing Oblique Crunch

2x50x20


----------



## Metalhead1

I wish we all knew what was wrong with your shoulder....good work bro


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> I wish we all knew what was wrong with your shoulder....good work bro


I’m really leaning towards arthritis or bone spurs


----------



## PZT

9/17/2022


Eating:


80 g protein bar 

24 oz Red Bull

Double Bacon Cheeseburger 
Large curly fries

36 oz Budweiser 
1 spicy Bloody Mary

Sausage egg cheese croissant 
1 oz flaming hot Cheetos 


Calories: 3860
Macros: 129/387/159


*wtf am I doing lol.


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> 9/17/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> 24 oz Red Bull
> 
> Double Bacon Cheeseburger
> Large curly fries
> 
> 36 oz Budweiser
> 1 spicy Bloody Mary
> 
> Sausage egg cheese croissant
> 1 oz flaming hot Cheetos
> 
> 
> Calories: 3860
> Macros: 129/387/159
> 
> 
> *wtf am I doing lol.


WTF! You are going to lose your Takis influencer job eating things like Cheetos!


----------



## Bomb10shell

PZT said:


> *wtf am I doing lol.


You're meticulously weighing out cheetos (btw, wtf is that about? your takis are lonely) while eating bacon doubles and curly fries.


----------



## PZT

Bomb10shell said:


> You're meticulously weighing out cheetos (btw, wtf is that about? your takis are lonely) while eating bacon doubles and curly fries.


Was from one of those kids variety packs. Pre weighed lol.


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> WTF! You are going to lose your Takis influencer job eating things like Cheetos!


Naw bro


----------



## Butch_C




----------



## Bomb10shell

PZT said:


> Pre weighed


cheater lol










or maybe work smarter not harder


----------



## PZT

9/18/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1.5 c reduced fat milk 
1/2 c dry oats
1/2 c blueberries 

50 g whey
1.5 c reduced fat milk
1/2 c dry oats 
1/2 c raspberries 

8 oz raw New York Strip Steak
1 tbsp butter
150 g cooked red potatoes
150 g Caesar salad 
500 ml sweet tea  

12 oz bud light lime
12 oz coors light 
12 oz bud light

Meat lovers breakfast bowl
150 g cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese 
1 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
1 oz cooked NY strip steak
50 g red potatoes

100 g protein bar 

3 mini donuts
100 ml reduced fat milk


Calories: 4025
Macros: 258/350/156



Workout:

Max Effort Lower 


Barbell Good Morning off Pins:

45x3
95x3
135x3
185x3
225x3
275x2
315x1
335x1
365x1

*new max effort movement for me. Had a tad left in tank. Probably have 370-385 next rotation.

ATG SSB Squats:

151x8
201x8
241x8
291x6
331x3
381x1
421x1
491x0

*so this would have been a 20 lbs. PR and only really went for it because I’ll miss dynamic lower this week due to a business trip and sons first football games of the year. Been along time since I failed a squat. It embarrasses me for some reason lol. Will try to hit some lower body accessories before next weeks max effort lower day.

Banded Dual Dumbbell Modified Back Attack in Smith Machine:

3x35x10

*really good set up this time. Very challenging.

Banded Leg Curl:

3x20

*these always feel “good” haha.

Standing Cable Crunch:

100x15
110x15
120x15

*it’s pretty cool seeing the progress in core strength over the past couple months.

45 Degree Oblique Crunch:

2xBWx15

*use to do these back in the day all the time but man they are tough right now.

Seated Calf Raise:

3x45x15

*calves have gotten so weak since I was doing the PPL  Progressive Overload routine last year. 

Hip Mobility Work:

8 minutes

*getting old man.


**after evaluating the day I am going to try a 3 week dynamic wave of free squats, maintain my normal dynamic pulling (deficit conventional this wave) and do 3-5s on box squat variations. So week 1 front squats, week 2 SSB & week 3 back squats. All with a wider stance than I have been taking. Will also maintain my low back and ab work.


----------



## Butch_C

Why get embarrassed over a missed lift. Better to try and fail than not push yourself. Most pussies at the gym never progress past 225 because the bar hurts there poor wittle neck. It is one thing if you are ego lifting but that is not what this is. Next time eat a fruit gusher candy a few minutes before to get that extra little energy bump! lol


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> Why get embarrassed over a missed lift. Better to try and fail than not push yourself. Most pussies at the gym never progress past 225 because the bar hurts there poor wittle neck. It is one thing if you are ego lifting but that is not what this is. Next time eat a fruit gusher candy a few minutes before to get that extra little energy bump! lol


Think I’ve only dumped like 3-4 squats and this was by far the worse. Not too stressed about it lol


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> Think I’ve only dumped like 3-4 squats and this was by far the worse. Not too stressed about it lol


About 2 months ago I missed the Jcup on one side and dumped 530# off the bar on to the floor. I couldn't do anything but laugh. A guy asked me if i was ok, I said only thing hurt is my pride.


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> About 2 months ago I missed the Jcup on one side and dumped 530# off the bar on to the floor. I couldn't do anything but laugh. A guy asked me if i was ok, I said only thing hurt is my pride.


Yeah nobody saw mine. They only saw me unloading from the safety pins lol


----------



## IronSoul

Solid ass day man. I get more freaked out about accidentally killing myself on missed lifts than get embarrassed lol! Interested to see how the change in your routine works. I did something similar about 7 years ago and my legs got bigger and stronger than they have ever been. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack

Dumping a SSB must be sketchy though.  Not sure how I would go about that.


----------



## Butch_C

quackattack said:


> Dumping a SSB must be sketchy though.  Not sure how I would go about that.


Safety arms make it easy.


----------



## PZT

quackattack said:


> Dumping a SSB must be sketchy though.  Not sure how I would go about that.


Luckily I have flexible hips and just sake down then did a waddle of shame


----------



## Yano

Drops n misses happen fuck I can still see a bit of bruising on my leg from dropping the   460 on myself , and that fucking toe i smashed still wont bend haahahah.


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Drops n misses happen fuck I can still see a bit of bruising on my leg from dropping the   460 on myself , and that fucking toe i smashed still wont bend haahahah.


I feel one time where I had a triple with 455. Straight back in my ass. Had an imprint of the floor on my ass. Looked like chrome guards on a truck bed


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Luckily I have flexible hips and just sake down then did a waddle of shame



Lmao do I would crush myself. My hips are tighter than an 18 year old virgin.

Edit: I don’t know from experience lol. Youngest I’ve been with is 21 and lawwwwdddd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Lmao do I would crush myself. My hips are tighter than an 18 year old virgin.
> 
> Edit: I don’t know from experience lol. Youngest I’ve been with is 21 and lawwwwdddd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They all lose hipped bubba lol


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> They all lose hipped bubba lol



I meant my hips are as tight as their vaginas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> I meant my hips are as tight as their vaginas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What’s funny is when I was younger they seems a tad bit more loose lol


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> What’s funny is when I was younger they seems a tad bit more loose lol



You weren’t eating cialis then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> You weren’t eating cialis then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Valid point lol


----------



## PZT

Deleted my whole day yesterday. Was actually a decent one. Will try putting it together later.


----------



## PZT

9/19/2022


Eating:

Calories: 4105
Macros: 258/412/167

*wasn't too bad of a eating day. Fats always too high of course lol.



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Upper


Normal Grip Flat Barbell Bench Press: 

8x195x3

*sets got better each go.

Close Grip Incline Barbell Bench Pres:

6x155x6

*this was light but I kept a good pace.

Dirty Thirties:
BB Skull Crusher / BB Pullover / BB CGBP

35x10 / 35x10 /35x10
45x10 / 45x10 / 45x10
55x10 / 55x10 / 55x10
65x10 / 65x10 / 65x10

*I really liked these and will rotate them in with my rolling ext, tates & JMs.

Short Rope Press-downs:

2x50x25

*really adding 2 sets of higher rep push downs in these workouts:

Wide Grip Pulldown:

5x100x10

Short Rope Face Pulls:

2x50x20

Seated Bent Over Dumbbell Shrugs

2x50x20

Super Set:
Side Lateral Machine / Reverse Pec Deck

2x50x25 / 2x50x25

H-Rolls:

2x5x15

Dumbbell Curl:

5x20x10


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Dirty Thirties:
> BB Skull Crusher / BB Pullover / BB CGBP
> 
> 35x10 / 35x10 /35x10
> 45x10 / 45x10 / 45x10
> 55x10 / 55x10 / 55x10
> 65x10 / 65x10 / 65x10


I gota try this.

Do I have to yell SUPER SET !!  and slam a bag of Taki's before each jump in weight ? proper form is everything after all


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> I gota try this.
> 
> Do I have to yell SUPER SET !!  and slam a bag of Taki's before each jump in weight ? proper form is everything after all


I believe any less than 1 oz Takis pre-workout, renders this tri-set useless.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> 12 oz bud light lime


I try.  I really do.  I can look past the Bud Heavy.  I can look past the Bud Light and simply shake my head.  Bud Light Lime, however, is just taking it too far.  This is the downfall of western civilization in an aluminum can.  It's also why you missed your last squat.  You reap what you sow man.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> I try.  I really do.  I can look past the Bud Heavy.  I can look past the Bud Light and simply shake my head.  Bud Light Lime, however, is just taking it too far.  This is the downfall of western civilization in an aluminum can.  It's also why you missed your last squat.  You reap what you sow man.


You actually say “Bud Heavy”?

Swear gawd I’m chugging a White Claw on my next ME lower day!!!


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> You actually say “Bud Heavy”?
> 
> Swear gawd I’m chugging a White Claw on my next ME lower day!!!


The mere existence of Bud Light implies the existence of a Bud Heavy.  It's just basic deduction and reasoning.  I'm believe Plato was the first to put forth this theorem.

You drink a White Claw and I'm flying to Texas to arrest you.


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> 60 oz bud light lime


This is definitely why we cant have nice things ...... here , have a sip for the love of God ! ,,, rinse the taste of that outta ya mouth at least.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> The mere existence of Bud Light implies the existence of a Bud Heavy.  It's just basic deduction and reasoning.  I'm believe Plato was the first to put forth this theorem.
> 
> You drink a White Claw and I'm flying to Texas to arrest you.


Do not use a college education to defend yourself. We are meatheads lol

I’d fkin drink it post max lift if those type drinks didn’t give me acid reflux lol


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> This is definitely why we cant have nice things ...... here , have a sip for the love of God ! ,,, rinse the taste of that outta ya mouth at least.
> View attachment 28698


I’d drink both. I am the full definition of white boy wasted lol


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Do not use a college education to defend yourself. We are meatheads lol
> 
> I’d fkin drink it post max lift if those type drinks didn’t give me acid reflux lol


This is from the School of Hard Knocks.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> This is from the School of Hard Knocks.


Hey one of those bish drinks shotgunned before a heavy squat would actually be impressive if you didn’t puke during the rep


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Hey one of those bish drinks shotgunned before a heavy squat would actually be impressive if you didn’t puke during the rep


I sense a challenge coming on.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> I sense a challenge coming on.


Omg that sounds horrible lol


----------



## Bomb10shell

Trendkill said:


> You drink a White Claw and I'm flying to Texas to arrest you.


----------



## PZT

9/20/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

3 c coffee 
3 tbsp creamer 

8 oz raw top sirloin steak

100 g protein bar 

8 oz raw top sirloin steak
1 slice cheese cake

80 g protein bar 

Double Quarter Pounder w/ cheese
Large fries
Large Dr Pepper


Calories: 3735
Macros: 243/323/165


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> 9/20/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 50 g whey
> 
> 3 c coffee
> 3 tbsp creamer
> 
> 8 oz raw top sirloin steak
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 8 oz raw top sirloin steak
> 1 slice cheese cake
> 
> 80 g protein bar
> 
> Double Quarter Pounder w/ cheese
> Large fries
> Large Dr Pepper
> 
> 
> Calories: 3735
> Macros: 243/323/165


I f I ate like you do, I would be the size of a city bus! I mean Double Qtr pounder and large fries. I can't even start on DrPepper as that is my one true weakness, if I have one it is all she wrote. DrPepper is my Meth, crack, heroin etc etc.


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> I f I ate like you do, I would be the size of a city bus! I mean Double Qtr pounder and large fries. I can't even start on DrPepper as that is my one true weakness, if I have one it is all she wrote. DrPepper is my Meth, crack, heroin etc etc.


Just a fatty little mobile home over here lol


----------



## PZT

9/21/2022


Eating:

-work trip, didn’t track but had some good food-

Calories: -
Macros: -


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> 9/21/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> -work trip, didn’t track but had some good food-
> 
> Calories: -
> Macros: -


Let me guess.. A McDouble with extra cheese, Large Fry, Chased down with a McRib and a Supersized Cherry Coke with 2 bags of Takis for the road and a pepperoni hot pocket. Am I close? lol

I forgot the important part, you dropped 3 lbs on the scale?


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> Let me guess.. A McDouble with extra cheese, Large Fry, Chased down with a McRib and a Supersized Cherry Coke with 2 bags of Takis for the road and a pepperoni hot pocket. Am I close? lol


Naw brah

Lunch was a chipotle blue cheese burger 

&

Dinner was a 22 oz bone in rib eye


----------



## Yano

Butch_C said:


> Let me guess.. A McDouble with extra cheese, Large Fry, Chased down with a McRib and a Supersized Cherry Coke with 2 bags of Takis for the road and a pepperoni hot pocket. Am I close? lol
> 
> I forgot the important part, you dropped 3 lbs on the scale?


My guts rolled over and bubbled just reading that .... time for a Zantac


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> Naw brah
> 
> Lunch was a chipotle blue cheese burger
> 
> &
> 
> Dinner was a 22 oz bone in rib eye


Just to be clear, I am not picking on you. I am jealous that you can eat like that yet maintain a lean physique. If I walk by a fast food joint (like within 100 yards) I gain 5 lbs.


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> Just to be clear, I am not picking on you. I am jealous that you can eat like that yet maintain a lean physique. If I walk by a fast food joint (like within 100 yards) I gain 5 lbs.


All good bubba but I am faaaaar from lean lol.


----------



## IronSoul

Tried these just for you 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell

IronSoul said:


> Tried these just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So.... did you like that bag of hot nuts?


----------



## IronSoul

Bomb10shell said:


> So.... did you like that bag of hot nuts?



I love all hot nuts, I don’t discriminate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Tried these just for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah those are pretty good. Every time I have eaten them I have been curious to try as like a cereal.


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> I love all hot nuts, I don’t discriminate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


#hawtnutboi


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> #hawtnutboi



As soon as I read that, I sang it in a voice like the island boys do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

9/22/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw top sirloin 

100 g protein bar 

80 g protein bar 

50 g whey
400 ml reduced fat milk 

2 sausage egg cheese croissant 
500 m crab-apple juice


Calories: 2835
Macros: 216/257/114



Workout:

Max Effort Upper


Touch & Go Flat Barbell Bench Press:

45x3
95x3
135x3
185x3
225x1
275x1
315x1
340x1

*just went up 5 lbs. from last time. Doing Mondays and Thursdays for upper seems like not enough recovery but with family stuff I’ve had to do it like this.

Close Grip Barbell 2-Board Press:

225x8
245x6

*cut these short. Just wasn’t feeling right

Tate Press:

4x40x8

*conservative but productive. 

Wide Grip Press-down on Pulldown:

2x50x25

*good, good bloods.

Wide MAG Grip Pulldown:

5x100x10

*tendinitis started flaring up.

Dual Dumbbell Row:

5x50x10

*felt ok.

H-Rolls:

2x5x15

*dis so heavy lol.

Super Set:
Straight Bar Upright Cable Row / Short Rope Face Pulls:

2x50x25 / 2x50x25

*real good work. 

Standing Dumbbell Curl:

2x25x12
2x25x10

*felt heavy.

Standing Cable Crunch:

4x75x25

*basically GPP lol.


*not that bad of a workout, based on the busy week I’m having. Think on upper days I will drop some volume a bit for a week. Feel like I’m digging a hole. Don’t want to get too deep.


----------



## Trendkill

5lb PR.  Take it and move on.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> 5lb PR.  Take it and move on.


My PR is 380 paused doh lol


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> My PR is 380 paused doh lol


Uh, well, hmmmm....

PR for this training cycle then 🤷‍♂️


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Uh, well, hmmmm....
> 
> PR for this training cycle then 🤷‍♂️


2022 lol


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> 2022 lol


What’s depressing is think I did 340x3 paused last November haha


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> What’s depressing is think I did 340x3 paused last November haha


Hey I did get my car back after 5 months though


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Hey I did get my car back after 5 months though


Progress


----------



## PZT

9/23/2022


Eating:


50 g whey

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer
1 brownie cookie

6 oz tuna

100 g protein bar 

80 g protein bar 

Meat Lovers Breakfast bowl

2.5 oz takis

2 sausage egg cheese croissant 


Calories: 2895
Macros: 180/233/144


----------



## PZT

9/24/2022


Eating:

-didn’t bother tracking. Super busy day-

Calories: -
Macros: -


----------



## Skullcrusher

I lift heavy weights...and then I eat things


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> I lift heavy weights...and then I eat things


About sums it up lol. Man, to tell you the truth the grind outside the gym is getting hectic. Work & family and such.


----------



## Skullcrusher

PZT said:


> About sums it up lol. Man, to tell you the truth the grind outside the gym is getting hectic. Work & family and such.


If you ever need to talk I'm here for you bro.


----------



## PZT

Skullcrusher said:


> If you ever need to talk I'm here for you bro.


Right now I’m not really experiencing any mental health issues. Just trying to stay up with progressing my career, kids sports, woman’s mental issues, sexcapades and then still trying to maintain some sort of size and strength while eating like a fat fuck lol.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Skullcrusher said:


> I lift heavy weights...and then I eat things


You lift light weights….. and then you smoke cigarettes


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

PZT said:


> Right now I’m not really experiencing any mental health issues. Just trying to stay up with progressing my career, kids sports, woman’s mental issues, sexcapades and then still trying to maintain some sort of size and strength while eating like a fat fuck lol.


Enjoy the kids sports. Like REALLY enjoy it. The day eventually comes where you will want those days back. 

The memories are amazing but there is nothing like watching them doing their thing and then listening to them talk about it afterwards.


----------



## Yano

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Enjoy the kids sports. Like REALLY enjoy it. The day eventually comes where you will want those days back.
> 
> The memories are amazing but there is nothing like watching them doing their thing and then listening to them talk about it afterwards.


AMEN !!!


----------



## PZT

9/25/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar 

50 g whey
1.5 c reduced fat milk 
1/2 c dry oats 

6 oz boudin 
3 slices whole grain bread

2 pop tarts
500 ml reduced fat milk 

2 oz whiskey
6 oz coke 

4 slices honey ham
2 slices cheddar
2 slice whole grain bread
25 g miracle whip

1 oz whiskey
3 oz Coke


Calories: 2910
Macros: 162/343/83



Workout:

Max Effort Lower


Front Barbell Parallel Box Squat:

45x3
135x3
225x2
295x1
335x1
385x1
410x1 PR

*best I’ve done here before was during my arm wrestling days. 3-4 years ago maybe. I hit 405x1 in wraps then. So I’ll take it after the failed ME lower movement last week.

Barbell Back Squat:

225x6
315x6
405x3

*glutes felt weak.

Standing SSB Good Morning:

151x10
171x10
201x10

*gased.

Roman Chair Hypers:

2xBWx25

*need to hit these more. 

Short Rope Face Pulls:

2x50x25

*never enough.

Standing Cable Crunch:

4x80x25

*trying to work. 

Seated Calf Raise:

2x50x20

*wanna get something in.


**lower volume than I’d like on this day but I think I needed it.


----------



## Butch_C

Nice PR on the box squat!


----------



## Yano

Nice work man ! Boxes are fun as hell


----------



## PZT

9/26/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
300 ml reduced fat milk 

2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
1 c cooked white rice 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
1 c cooked white rice

100 g protein bar 

50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
1.5 c reduced fat milk

8 oz raw top sirloin steak 
1 c cooked white rice 

2 pop tarts
400 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3570
Macros: 293/360/103


*pretty good day of eating for me.



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Upper 


Comp Grip Barbell Flat Bench Press:

45x3
95x3
135x3
185x3
4x205x3
(Close Grip)
4x205x3

*so fked my “comp grip” it feels like shit. Soon as I switched to my “close grip” everything tightened up and started flying up. I looked like a first time bencher on the first 4 sets. 

Incline Football Bar Press:

5x175x5

*these felt perfect for the day. 

Fat Bar JM Press:

110x10
120x10
130x10
140x10

*nice change up. 

Plate Loaded Chest Supported Rows:

5x90x10

*decent volume before tendons started screaming. 

Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals:

3x30x15

*I wish I still had cannon ball Delts. Need more meadows and tren.

Chest Support Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:

2x20x15
2x15x20

*got it in. 

Standing Dumbbell Curls:

5x20x12

*good work. 

Seated Forward Lean Dumbbell Shrug:

2x50x20

*I really like these. 

Band Press-downs:

2x80

*nice feel for sure. 

Band Front Raises:

2x80

*this was evil.

Kneeling Cable Crunch:

2x75x25

*I have abs…. Somewhere lol.


----------



## IronSoul

That’s how I feel about my abs lol. I’ve developed a Chester’s hot fries addiction like your taki one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

9/27/2022


Eating:


15 oz coffee drink

1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
1 c cooked white rice 

8 oz raw top sirloin steak 
1 c cooked white rice
75 g chocolate chip cookie 

100 g protein bar

1 oz whiskey

12 oz bud light 
1/2 of 1/4 lbs cheeseburger

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
1 c cooked white rice 
25 g shredded cheese 
Meat lover breakfast bowl


Calories: 3860
Macros: 243/339/151


*been battling respiratory and congestion issues for weeks. Got bad last night and this morning. Cycling meds harder now lol.


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> 9/27/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 15 oz coffee drink
> 
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 1 c cooked white rice
> 
> 8 oz raw top sirloin steak
> 1 c cooked white rice
> 75 g chocolate chip cookie
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 1 oz whiskey
> 
> 12 oz bud light
> 1/2 of 1/4 lbs cheeseburger
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 1 c cooked white rice
> 25 g shredded cheese
> Meat lover breakfast bowl
> 
> 
> Calories: 3860
> Macros: 243/339/151
> 
> 
> *been battling respiratory and congestion issues for weeks. Got bad last night and this morning. Cycling meds harder now lol.



Hope you feel better dude. I hate getting that shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Chicken soup and rest up man , hope ya feel better


----------



## PZT

Shit guys still doing the damn thing. Trying to get rest in when I can


----------



## IronSoul

I found a pic of PZT!!! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> I found a pic of PZT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha I don’t even munch in the middle of the night anymore. I eat plenty shot during the day lol


----------



## PZT

9/28/2022


Eating:


15 oz coffee drink
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer
100 g protein bar

8 oz raw top sirloin steak

Salmon-avocado roll

1 oz protein chips

75 g whey
1.5 c reduced fat milk

275 g chili
100 g fries
50 g shredded cheese

2 pop tarts
500 ml reduced fat milk


Calories: 3405
Macros: 249/308/130



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Lower


Barbell Back Squat:

45x2
135x2
225x2
315x1
12x325x2

*perfect weight to start this wave.

Mid Shin Conventional Rack Pull:

135x1
225x1
315x1
325x1
335x1
2x345x1
4x355x1

*had to switch up here due to platform being used. Also didn’t remember the weights I used here last wave so went by feel.

SSB Parallel Box Squat:

241x5
3x331x5

*this was tough after all the dynamic work.

Kettle Bell Roman Chair Hyper Extension:

3x50x10

*good work.

Leg Press:

360x12
3x360x10

*I was fked at this point.

Dumbbell Suitcases:

3x60x12

Standing Cable Crunch:

2x85x25

Standing Single Leg Curl:

2x20x10

Seated Single Leg Extension:

2x40x10

Seated Calf Raise:

2x55x15


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> 9/28/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 15 oz coffee drink
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 8 oz raw top sirloin steak
> 
> Salmon-avocado roll
> 
> 1 oz protein chips
> 
> 75 g whey
> 1.5 c reduced fat milk
> 
> 275 g chili
> 100 g fries
> 50 g shredded cheese
> 
> 2 pop tarts
> 500 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 3405
> Macros: 249/308/130
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Dynamic Effort Lower
> 
> 
> Barbell Back Squat:
> 
> 45x2
> 135x2
> 225x2
> 315x1
> 12x325x2
> 
> *perfect weight to start this wave.
> 
> Mid Shin Conventional Rack Pull:
> 
> 135x1
> 225x1
> 315x1
> 325x1
> 335x1
> 2x345x1
> 4x355x1
> 
> *had to switch up here due to platform being used. Also didn’t remember the weights I used here last wave so went by feel.
> 
> SSB Parallel Box Squat:
> 
> 241x5
> 3x331x5
> 
> *this was tough after all the dynamic work.
> 
> Kettle Bell Roman Chair Hyper Extension:
> 
> 3x50x10
> 
> *good work.
> 
> Leg Press:
> 
> 360x12
> 3x360x10
> 
> *I was fked at this point.
> 
> Dumbbell Suitcases:
> 
> 3x60x12
> 
> Standing Cable Crunch:
> 
> 2x85x25
> 
> Standing Single Leg Curl:
> 
> 2x20x10
> 
> Seated Single Leg Extension:
> 
> 2x40x10
> 
> Seated Calf Raise:
> 
> 2x55x15



God bless son! Way to come out swinging for the fences starting this wave. Impressive day. I bet all those doubles sucked so good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> God bless son! Way to come out swinging for the fences starting this wave. Impressive day. I bet all those doubles sucked so good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I learned my lesson last wave. I started adding weight on like 2-4 sets and regretted it lol. The first like 4 sets are nothing, then you start to think “better hold form” because if not those last 4 are gonna be hell.


----------



## Trendkill

For me the first half are always the hardest. Everything is still loosening up but after that the second half just flies. How are your rest periods?


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> For me the first half are always the hardest. Everything is still loosening up but after that the second half just flies. How are your rest periods?


With that weight I was able to keep my 30-35 seconds to start getting under the bar approach.


----------



## PZT

9/29/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
15 oz coffee drink 
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw top sirloin steak 
125 g jasmine rice

Brisket Quesadilla 
Beef Quesadilla 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
125 g jasmine rice 

50 g whey

2 oz whiskey

1.5 oz takis

2 pop tarts
400 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 4125
Macros: 280/346/155


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> For me the first half are always the hardest. Everything is still loosening up but after that the second half just flies. How are your rest periods?


Yeah it kind of goes in a wave for me like that too , first sets a bitch , second one everything is ready to accept weight and it goes better ,   3rd ones just normal work effort and the  4th is the grinders.


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Yeah it kind of goes in a wave for me like that too , first sets a bitch , second one everything is ready to accept weight and it goes better ,   3rd ones just normal work effort and the  4th is the grinders.


The 12 set week is just a different beast. Just in black and white it can kinda of be intimidating


----------



## PZT

9/30/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar
15 oz coffee drink
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
1 c cooked white rice 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
1 c cooked white rice 

100 g protein bar 

Double 1/4 lbs. cheeseburger

60 oz coors light

6 slices honey ham
2 slices cheddar cheese
2 slice whole grain bread
25 g miracle whip 
1 flakey biscuit 
25 g peanut butter 
25 g strawberry jam
1 c reduced fat milk 

2 lemon bites
1 c reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3635
Macros: 257/450/157



Workout:

Max Effort Upper 


Football Bar 2-Board Press:

45x3
95x3
135x3
185x3
225x3
275x2

*well not going to be able to use this bar for max effort on flat bench. 275 alone was hell un-racking. 

Close Grip Barbell 1-Board Press:

225x1
275x1
315x1

*should have just called it on the football bar. These felt too off to try for a real Max effort. 

Fat Bar Incline Barbell Press:

4x180x5
200x5

*did an extra heavier set because these felt good and max effort work was a fail.

Rolling Dumbbell Extensions:

4x30x15

*ok work.

Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals:

10x35
2x10x30

*sweet burn. Need to do this more often. 

Chest Supported Wide MAG Grip Low Cable Row:

4x100x10

*this could be promising.

Seated Forward Lean Dumbbell Shrug:

2x50x20

*this was 100% junk volume. 

Dumbbell Hammer Curl:

5x25x12

Banded Overhead Extensions:

1x100
3x80

Banded Face Pulls:

4x80


----------



## PZT

10/1/2022


Eating:


-just another lazy fat ass Saturday-


Calories: -
Macros: -


----------



## PZT

10/2/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1.5 c reduced fat milk 
1/2 c dry oats 

50 g whey
1.5 c reduced fat milk 
1/2 c dry oats

2 McDoubles 
2 McChickens

2 pop tarts
500 ml reduced fat milk 

1 slice lemon loaf
1 c reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3575
Macros: 216/369/140



Workout:

Max Effort Lower


Mid Shin Rack Pull:

45x3
135x3
225x3
315x2
405x1
465x1

*up 5 lbs. but was actually surprised when it broke as easily as it did because I wasn’t feeling too hot. 

Barbell Parallel Box Squat:

285x5
295x5
305x5
315x5

*these weren’t heavy but was really concern with driving hips from the box to lock out. 

Romanian Deadlifts:

225x10
235x10
245x10
255x10

*gasers lol.

Banded 45 Degree Back Extensions:

2x15

*was dying at this point.

Standing Cable Crunch:

2x120x25

*fk me.

Single Leg Extension:

2x50x12

*blah.


**decent day but man I need to do some kind of GPP lol. Or eat right and not drink alcohol haha.


----------



## Bomb10shell

PZT said:


> 1 slice lemon loaf


🤤🤤🤤 yum


----------



## Metalhead1

PZT said:


> 9/30/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 15 oz coffee drink
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 1 c cooked white rice
> 
> 8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey
> 1 c cooked white rice
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> Double 1/4 lbs. cheeseburger
> 
> 60 oz coors light
> 
> 6 slices honey ham
> 2 slices cheddar cheese
> 2 slice whole grain bread
> 25 g miracle whip
> 1 flakey biscuit
> 25 g peanut butter
> 25 g strawberry jam
> 1 c reduced fat milk
> 
> 2 lemon bites
> 1 c reduced fat milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 3635
> Macros: 257/450/157
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Max Effort Upper
> 
> 
> Football Bar 2-Board Press:
> 
> 45x3
> 95x3
> 135x3
> 185x3
> 225x3
> 275x2
> 
> *well not going to be able to use this bar for max effort on flat bench. 275 alone was hell un-racking.
> 
> Close Grip Barbell 1-Board Press:
> 
> 225x1
> 275x1
> 315x1
> 
> *should have just called it on the football bar. These felt too off to try for a real Max effort.
> 
> Fat Bar Incline Barbell Press:
> 
> 4x180x5
> 200x5
> 
> *did an extra heavier set because these felt good and max effort work was a fail.
> 
> Rolling Dumbbell Extensions:
> 
> 4x30x15
> 
> *ok work.
> 
> Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals:
> 
> 10x35
> 2x10x30
> 
> *sweet burn. Need to do this more often.
> 
> Chest Supported Wide MAG Grip Low Cable Row:
> 
> 4x100x10
> 
> *this could be promising.
> 
> Seated Forward Lean Dumbbell Shrug:
> 
> 2x50x20
> 
> *this was 100% junk volume.
> 
> Dumbbell Hammer Curl:
> 
> 5x25x12
> 
> Banded Overhead Extensions:
> 
> 1x100
> 3x80
> 
> Banded Face Pulls:
> 
> 4x80


I've tried the football bar numerous times, and I hate it. I can't say I've had any benefit from it in the ME rotation.


----------



## PZT

Metalhead1 said:


> I've tried the football bar numerous times, and I hate it. I can't say I've had any benefit from it in the ME rotation.


fked up my whole day


----------



## PZT

10/3/2022


Eating:


15 oz coffee drink
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw ground turkey 
1 c cooked white rice 

8 oz raw ground turkey
1 c cooked white rice 

50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats

50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
1.5 c reduced fat milk 

36 oz coors light 

3 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
2 slices multigrain bread 
10 g shredded cheese
1 slice cheddar cheese
1 tbsp miracle hip

24 oz coors light 


Calories: 3240
Macros: 237/284/79



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Upper


Barbell Flat Bench Press:

95x3
135x3
185x3
205x1
8x220x3

*this is with my “close grip” and felt pretty good. So for now on I’ll cycle dynamic work between barbell, fat bar & football bar with this grip. Safest bet for my shoulder until it feels better. 

Barbell Incline Press:

5x185x5

*inclines are feeling pretty good lately. I feel like I’m getting a back tightness that just isn’t happening on flat. 

Dirty Thirties:

45x10/10/10
55x10/10/10
65x10/10/10
75x10/10/10

*that last set of pull overs was rough bros!

No Back Support Seated Bradford Press:

2x65x10
2x75x10

*these felt good. Need make sure to get some kinda of overhead variation in my upper days. 

Standing Dumbbell Side Delt Laterals:

3x35x12

*this was heavy. Cut short one set. 

Close MAG Grip Pulldown:

100x10
110x10
120x10
130x10
140x10
150x6

*felt way too heavy lol. 

Bent Over Rear Delt Raises:

2x15x30

*ehh. 

Standing Dumbbell Shrug:

2x60x15

*ehh x2. 

Standing Dumbbell Curl:

35x10
2x35x8
35x6

*heavy bicep work for me. 

Banded Press-down:

2x100

*finisher. 


**best upper day for what seems like forever.


----------



## PZT

10/4/2022


Eating:


1 glazed donut
1 c chocolate milk
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
1 c cooked white rice 

Steak & Cheese Sub sandwich
Large Dr Pepper

2 oz whiskey 
60 oz bud light

4 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
1 slice cheddar
2 slices multigrain bread 
10 g shredded cheese
25 g miracle whip 

24 oz Coors light

6 slices honey ham 
2 slices multigrain bread 
2 slices cheddar
25 mg miracle whip

24 oz coors light


Calories: 3980
Macros: 185/319/130


----------



## Trendkill

Nice work on those Bradford presses. No back support makes 75s feel like Hundos


----------



## PZT

10/5/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
300 ml reduced fat milk 
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer

7 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
1 c cooked chicken tenderloin 
3 oz sweet & sour sauce 

1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

4 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
10 g shredded cheese 
1 slice cheddar
1 c cooked white rice 
90 g protein bar 

80 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
1.5 c reduced fat milk 

400 ml cran-pomegranate juice

2 oz takis
400 ml sweet tea 


Calories: 3410
Macros: 242/405/85



Workout:

Dynamic Lower Day


Barbell Back Squat:

75x3
185x3
245x3
275x2
315x1
10x345x2

*was more difficult than I expected it to be. Third weeks going to be tough. Was able to get a bit of a wider stance than normal on a free squat but hips still need a lot of work. 

Mid Shin Conventional Rack Pull:

135x1
225x1
315x1
6x365x1

*these weren’t necessarily fast but were solid reps. Glutes are still weak. 

Front Box Squat:

245x5
255x5
275x5
285x5

*had some decent rest before these so probably used a bit more weight than I normally could have. 

Banded Modified Back Attack in Smith Machine w/ Dual Dumbbells:

3x50x8

*challenging. 

Leg Press:

3x450x12

*my knees are not conditioned for this. I bet hack squats would murder me right now lol. 

Dumbbell Suitcases:

3x75x8

*these were heavy for me. 

Lying Hamstring Curl:

3x40x15

*hamstrings weak too. 

Seated Calf Raise:

3x90x12

*was actually really controlled with this weight. 


**I think this dynamic wave sets me up for a few days rest right after due to a upcoming business trip. Probably go for a wrapped free squat then.


----------



## PZT

10/6/2022


Eating:

80 g whey
1/2 c dry oats 
400 ml reduced fat milk 
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

7 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
1 c cooked white rice 
50 g honey bbq sauce

7 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
1 c cooked white rice 
50 g honey bbq sauce

1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

90 g protein bar 

1 oz whiskey
48 oz coors light

8 oz raw New York Strip Steak

7 chicken taquitos 
50 g shredded cheese 

2 pop tarts
50 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 4525
Macros: 295/434/135


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> 10/5/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 50 g whey
> 1/2 c dry oats
> 300 ml reduced fat milk
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 7 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
> 1 c cooked chicken tenderloin
> 3 oz sweet & sour sauce
> 
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 4 oz raw 93/7 ground beef
> 10 g shredded cheese
> 1 slice cheddar
> 1 c cooked white rice
> 90 g protein bar
> 
> 80 g whey
> 1/2 c dry oats
> 1.5 c reduced fat milk
> 
> 400 ml cran-pomegranate juice
> 
> 2 oz takis
> 400 ml sweet tea
> 
> 
> Calories: 3410
> Macros: 242/405/85
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Dynamic Lower Day
> 
> 
> Barbell Back Squat:
> 
> 75x3
> 185x3
> 245x3
> 275x2
> 315x1
> 10x345x2
> 
> *was more difficult than I expected it to be. Third weeks going to be tough. Was able to get a bit of a wider stance than normal on a free squat but hips still need a lot of work.
> 
> Mid Shin Conventional Rack Pull:
> 
> 135x1
> 225x1
> 315x1
> 6x365x1
> 
> *these weren’t necessarily fast but were solid reps. Glutes are still weak.
> 
> Front Box Squat:
> 
> 245x5
> 255x5
> 275x5
> 285x5
> 
> *had some decent rest before these so probably used a bit more weight than I normally could have.
> 
> Banded Modified Back Attack in Smith Machine w/ Dual Dumbbells:
> 
> 3x50x8
> 
> *challenging.
> 
> Leg Press:
> 
> 3x450x12
> 
> *my knees are not conditioned for this. I bet hack squats would murder me right now lol.
> 
> Dumbbell Suitcases:
> 
> 3x75x8
> 
> *these were heavy for me.
> 
> Lying Hamstring Curl:
> 
> 3x40x15
> 
> *hamstrings weak too.
> 
> Seated Calf Raise:
> 
> 3x90x12
> 
> *was actually really controlled with this weight.
> 
> 
> **I think this dynamic wave sets me up for a few days rest right after due to a upcoming business trip. Probably go for a wrapped free squat then.



Does squatting bother your shoulder at all? It tears mine up man. I love the SSB but my regular gym doesn’t have one. I know I need to do a lot more mobility shit but I know I won’t lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano

Bradford press that was the lift when I got here every one was like what are you doing those for ? hahahaah they are bad for you , dont do that  I liked em .


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Does squatting bother your shoulder at all? It tears mine up man. I love the SSB but my regular gym doesn’t have one. I know I need to do a lot more mobility shit but I know I won’t lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not anymore. I found a way to grip the bar that does bother the shoulder or my tendinitis


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Bradford press that was the lift when I got here every one was like what are you doing those for ? hahahaah they are bad for you , dont do that  I liked em .


Only seem bad if you go to heavy. Much like with BTH Pulldowns


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Only seem bad if you go to heavy. Much like with BTH Pulldowns


Yeah I was doing them standing , only got up to 115 i think 120 before i swapped em out id have to go look


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Yeah I was doing them standing , only got up to 115 i think 120 before i swapped em out id have to go look


Don’t think I have ever went over 95 in the past


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> Don’t think I have ever went over 95 in the past


Ive only got loadable handles and couldnt go heavy enough so I was doing em with barbell , cant be the same as doin em with DB, I think  the barbell gives ya more stability and  control.


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Ive only got loadable handles and couldnt go heavy enough so I was doing em with barbell , cant be the same as doin em with DB, I think  the barbell gives ya more stability and  control.


I’ve seen guys being up dumbbells but I thought they could only be done with barbell?


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> I’ve seen guys being up dumbbells but I thought they could only be done with barbell?


 Prolly don't hit everything quite the same , at that point its more of an odd db press variation more than a bradford , think your right , but i started out using dbs for em


----------



## PZT

10/7/2022


Eating:


80 g whey
1/2 c dry oats 
500 ml reduced fat milk 
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer

90 g protein bar 

Footlong Cold Cut Sub sandwich
1 c Broccoli cheddar soup
6 club crackers
Large Dr Pepper

90 g protein bar 

20 oz Gatorade 

40 g whey

8 oz raw top sirloin steak
500 ml sweet tea

2 pop tarts
500 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 4350
Macros: 248/478/167



Workout:

Max Effort Upper


Fat Bar 2-Board Press:

70x3
110x3
160x3
200x3
250x2
270x1
290x1
310x1
320x1

*Think I did 290x2 paused back in my arm wrestling days lol. Sketchy as fk taking a suicide grip haha.

Football Bar Incline Bench Press:

5x190x5

*really good sets here. Great weight choice. 

Barbell JM Press:

4x135x10

*solid Tricep work for me.

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:

60x12
65x10
70x8
55x15

*this was ok. Need to build these up safety to strength my shoulders. Feel like my Tricep strength has surpassed my shoulder strength for the first time in my life. 

Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:

(Drop Set)
30x12 / 20x12 / 10x12 / 3x12

Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals:

(Rest Pause)
15x25-12-10-6

*probably start training shoulder isolation like this for awhile.

Single Arm Dumbbell Row:

50x15 
55x15 
60x12 
65x12 
70x10 

Single Arm Dumbbell Shrug:

50x25 
55x25

*great back volume today.

Dumbbell Hammer Curl:

4x30x12

*solid reps.

Banded Fly:

1x100

Banded Press-down:

1x80


**first time weighing in post workout in a long time. 251.6 lbs., so probably under 250 upon waking for sure. Lots of muscle loss in the last 9 months. But this was a decent workout for me. Also took a pic for first time in 6 months. 



https://imgur.com/a/rTkFTYy


Need more roids, less alcohol lol.


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> Need more roids, less alcohol


You need nothing, mutant


🤯


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> You need nothing, mutant
> 
> 
> 🤯


This 50 mgs a day of test is bullshit bro lol


----------



## Novaflex

PZT said:


> 10/6/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 80 g whey
> 1/2 c dry oats
> 400 ml reduced fat milk
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 7 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
> 1 c cooked white rice
> 50 g honey bbq sauce
> 
> 7 oz cooked chicken tenderloin
> 1 c cooked white rice
> 50 g honey bbq sauce
> 
> 1 c coffee
> 1 tbsp creamer
> 
> 90 g protein bar
> 
> 1 oz whiskey
> 48 oz coors light
> 
> 8 oz raw New York Strip Steak
> 
> 7 chicken taquitos
> 50 g shredded cheese
> 
> 2 pop tarts
> 50 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 4525
> Macros: 295/434/135


“48 oz coors light” 🤣🤣 

Love it. 

Didn’t know you had a log bro. Subbed.


----------



## Novaflex

PZT said:


> 10/7/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 80 g whey
> 1/2 c dry oats
> 500 ml reduced fat milk
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 90 g protein bar
> 
> Footlong Cold Cut Sub sandwich
> 1 c Broccoli cheddar soup
> 6 club crackers
> Large Dr Pepper
> 
> 90 g protein bar
> 
> 20 oz Gatorade
> 
> 40 g whey
> 
> 8 oz raw top sirloin steak
> 500 ml sweet tea
> 
> 2 pop tarts
> 500 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 4350
> Macros: 248/478/167
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Max Effort Upper
> 
> 
> Fat Bar 2-Board Press:
> 
> 70x3
> 110x3
> 160x3
> 200x3
> 250x2
> 270x1
> 290x1
> 310x1
> 320x1
> 
> *Think I did 290x2 paused back in my arm wrestling days lol. Sketchy as fk taking a suicide grip haha.
> 
> Football Bar Incline Bench Press:
> 
> 5x190x5
> 
> *really good sets here. Great weight choice.
> 
> Barbell JM Press:
> 
> 4x135x10
> 
> *solid Tricep work for me.
> 
> Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:
> 
> 60x12
> 65x10
> 70x8
> 55x15
> 
> *this was ok. Need to build these up safety to strength my shoulders. Feel like my Tricep strength has surpassed my shoulder strength for the first time in my life.
> 
> Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:
> 
> (Drop Set)
> 30x12 / 20x12 / 10x12 / 3x12
> 
> Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals:
> 
> (Rest Pause)
> 15x25-12-10-6
> 
> *probably start training shoulder isolation like this for awhile.
> 
> Single Arm Dumbbell Row:
> 
> 50x15
> 55x15
> 60x12
> 65x12
> 70x10
> 
> Single Arm Dumbbell Shrug:
> 
> 50x25
> 55x25
> 
> *great back volume today.
> 
> Dumbbell Hammer Curl:
> 
> 4x30x12
> 
> *solid reps.
> 
> Banded Fly:
> 
> 1x100
> 
> Banded Press-down:
> 
> 1x80
> 
> 
> **first time weighing in post workout in a long time. 251.6 lbs., so probably under 250 upon waking for sure. Lots of muscle loss in the last 9 months. But this was a decent workout for me. Also took a pic for first time in 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/rTkFTYy
> 
> 
> Need more roids, less alcohol lol.


It kinda looks like you’re doing conjugate, but I can’t 100% confirm? 

-Heavy JM presses fuck my shit up. I’m switching out skullcrushers for those next Meso.


----------



## PZT

Novaflex said:


> It kinda looks like you’re doing conjugate, but I can’t 100% confirm?
> 
> -Heavy JM presses fuck my shit up. I’m switching out skullcrushers for those next Meso.


 Yes conjugate. The JMs feel wonderful as long as I keep my ego in check


----------



## Novaflex

PZT said:


> Yes conjugate. The JMs feel wonderful as long as I keep my ego in check


I love them. I can only use them for 4-6 weeks tho, then gotta give it a rest for a bit because I end up always tryna PR with them lol


----------



## PZT

Novaflex said:


> I love them. I can only use them for 4-6 weeks tho, then gotta give it a rest for a bit because I end up always tryna PR with them lol


I cycle between a JM variation, Tate press, rolling extensions and not dirty thirties. So pretty much only hitting them once a month now


----------



## PZT

10/8/2022


Eating:


-no tracking. Nieces birthday party. Then a haunted trails that night.-


Calories: -
Macros: -


----------



## PZT

10/9/2022


Eating:


-caught up on a lot of rest. Probably didn’t eat enough-


Calories: -
Macros: -



Workout:

Max Effort Lower


SSB Standing Good Morning:

61x3
111x3
151x3
191x2
241x1
261x1
296x1 PR
306x1 PR

*15 lbs worth of PRs. 296 was a speed rep and 306 wasn’t that hard. Called it a day and saved it for next go. 

SSB Parallel Box Squat:

311x5
331x5
351x5
371x5

*decent work. Really trying to sit back more. 

Below Knee Rack Pull:

4x275x10

*kept it all in the hips.

Banded Roman Chair Hypers:

2x15

*gased. Feel like I need to start pushing the weight a little for a few workouts. 

Standing Cable Crunch:

3x130x15

*cheap cop out. Need more leg raises. 

Leg Extension:

80x15
90x15
100x15

*donzo. Gonna got some lunges & slit squats here for a few workouts. 


**pretty good workout. Not sure if I’ll hit a max effort lower day this coming week before my flight out but going for a wrapped squat the following Sunday regardless. Maybe have a hotel workout 1 or 2 night when I’m gone.


----------



## Butch_C

That is some heavy good mornings! Nice PR!


----------



## IronSoul

Man I’ve missed out on a lot of good shit In here. You get in there and kill it dude. You’re definitely looking big at 250. Good to see you posting check in stuff. Beard game strong too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

10/10/2022


Eating:


80 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

8 oz raw top sirloin steak 
1 c cooked white rice 

8 oz raw top sirloin steak 
1 c cooked white rice 

90 g protein bar 

11.5 oz boneless Buffalo wings
500 ml sweet tea


Calories: 2860
Macros: 225/265/100



Workout:


Dynamic Effort Upper:


Fat Bar Bench Press:

20x3
70x3
110x3
160x3
3x200x3
2x210x3
2x220x3
230x3

Fat Bar Incline Press:

5x200x5

*realized on these I had miscalculated weights on dynamic work lol. Which those moved great but man these were heavy haha. 

Tate Press:

2x45x10
2x45x8

*these were heavy.

Standing Bradford Press:

4x75x10

*good work.

Reverse Grip Cross Body Press-down:

2x20x25

*bloodz.

Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals:

2x10x35

*deep burn.

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delt Raises:

2x10x25

*more burn.

Dumbbell Curl

2x20x15

*get some blood in dem tendons. 

Wide Grip Pulldown:

10x100x10

*was going to skip lat work but glad I didn’t. This felt awesome.


**pretty good day.


----------



## PZT

10/11/2022


Eating:


80 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
15 oz coffee drink
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer

9.5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
1 c cooked white rice 

9.5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
1 c cooked white rice

12 oz Dr Pepper
50 g peanut m&m’s

1 oz whiskey
60 oz coors light
15 chicken fries
3 boneless Buffalo wings 


Calories: 3580
Macros: 217/328/100


----------



## Trendkill

Updated pic still looks solid man.

Takes discipline to walk away from an easy PR on the SSB good mornings but I think it’s a good call especially with the free squat attempt coming up.


----------



## PZT

10/12/2022


Eating:


-did not bother tracking. Slept half the day before finally going to work-


Calories: -
Macros: -



Workout:

Dynamic Effort Lower 


Barbell Back Squat:

45x3
135x3
225x2
315x1
8x365x2

*tough work for final week. Ready to switch bars. Tendinitis getting mad.

Mid Shin Rack Pull:

4x385x1

*did a great job at getting tight. Lots of pressure. 

Leg Press:

4x500x10

*haven’t really been working quads directly so these gave hell of a pump.

Roman Chair Hyper:

3x20

*feels good to be able to hit these reps now.

45 Degree Hyper w/ Kettlebell 

2x50x16 
2x50x12 

*most definitely haven’t been hitting the volume I need on glutes. 

Standing SSB Good Morning:

2x61x25 

Hip Abduction Machine:

2x100x15 

Hip Adduction Machine

2x100x15

Seated Banded Hamstring Curl:

1x40
1x35

*was supposed to do 500 reps but fk that. 

Standing Banded Abs:

3x15

*was ready to get tf outta there lol.


**finally did the math on the prescribed amount of glute work I should be getting. I am sooooo far off. Which makes since because I can feel it in my lifts. At least now I have volume goal for it.


----------



## IronSoul

Damn good lower day. Incredible work on those squats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

10/13/2022


Eating:


80 g whey
1/2 c dry oats 
500 ml whole milk
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

1 Salmon-Avocado Roll
8 oz fried chicken tenders

15 oz coffee drink
1 oz protein chips 
90 g protein bar

8 oz boudin
3 hot dog buns
500 ml sweet tea

2 pop tarts
500 ml whole milk


Calories: 3920
Macros: 240/435/121



Workout:

Max Effort Upper 


Seated Overhead Pin Press from Clavicle:

65x3
95x3
115x3
135x1
155x1
175x1
195x0

*hard lift. Real hard to lock out. I’ll be able to do these at another pin as well, so that’ll be nice. 

Barbell Incline Press:

5x205x5

*tendonitis was a bish here but got it done. Glad I am steadily progressing on inclines but still a ways from my best.

Rolling Dumbbell Extensions:

3x35x15
35x12

*tendons screaming. 

Straight Bar Upright Cable Rows:

75x15 
80x15 
85x15 
90x15 

*these felt good. Going to keep these in for a bit and increase volume. 

Plate Front Raise:

25x20 
35x15 
45x10

*those were tough. 

Reverse Pec Deck:

2x50x30

Blast Strap Press-downs:

2x60x30

Banded Face Pulls:

2x80


----------



## Thewall

only 2 pages behind this time. Looking swole.  Fuck man you got 50 pounds on me.


----------



## PZT

Thewall said:


> only 2 pages behind this time. Looking swole.  Fuck man you got 50 pounds on me.


Probably 95% is fat though haha


----------



## Trendkill

Rolling dumbbell extensions with elbow/bicep tendinitis are not fun.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Rolling dumbbell extensions with elbow/bicep tendinitis are not fun.


Yeah was very methodical to say the least. The upright rows got real rough. I was going to do more work there and biceps but was like fk u


----------



## PZT

10/14/2022


Eating:


80 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
400 ml whole milk
15 oz coffee drink 
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

2 ultimate meat and cheese burritos 
Large Dr Pepper

90 g protein bar 

8 oz Red Bull 

3 chicken tenders
2 rolls
1/4 c mashed potatoes 
1/4 c macaroni and cheese 
1/4 c okra 
1/8 c white gravy 
12 oz Dr Pepper


Calories: 4395
Macros: 219/473/212


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> 10/14/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 80 g whey
> 1/2 c dry oats
> 400 ml whole milk
> 15 oz coffee drink
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 2 ultimate meat and cheese burritos
> Large Dr Pepper
> 
> 90 g protein bar
> 
> 8 oz Red Bull
> 
> 3 chicken tenders
> 2 rolls
> 1/4 c mashed potatoes
> 1/4 c macaroni and cheese
> 1/4 c okra
> 1/8 c white gravy
> 12 oz Dr Pepper
> 
> 
> Calories: 4395
> Macros: 219/473/212


Your diet is on point bro!


----------



## PZT

Butch_C said:


> Your diet is on point bro!


Imma do a tv show call “I hate my fat fk life” lol


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Imma do a tv show call “I hate my fat fk life” lol


Man goes on year long fast food binge, has first threesome.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Man goes on year long fast food binge, has first threesome.


Fked up ain’t it


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> Man goes on year long fast food binge, has first threesome.


And grows bowling ball sized shoulders...


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> And grows bowling ball sized shoulders...


Fked up part is the one I show in my pics is the fked up one lol


----------



## PZT

10/15/2022


Eating:


-no tracking. Day out with fam-


Calories: -
Macros: -


----------



## PZT

10/16/2022


Eating:


-rested up for flight out-


Calories: -
Macros: -


----------



## PZT

10/17/2022


Eating:


-full day of travel while being sick. Fun fun.-


Calories: -
Macros: -


----------



## Butch_C

PZT said:


> 10/17/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> -full day of travel while being sick. Fun fun.-
> 
> 
> Calories: -
> Macros: -


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> 10/17/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> -full day of travel while being sick. Fun fun.-
> 
> 
> Calories: -
> Macros: -


That just sucks man.


----------



## PZT

10/18/2022


Eating:


-full day at a conference while sick. Was a rough one boyz-


Calories: -
Macros: -


----------



## Yano

Hope ya shake that shit off and get back to feeling better soon man.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> 10/18/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> -full day at a conference while sick. Was a rough one boyz-
> 
> 
> Calories: -
> Macros: -


This is my definition of hell.


----------



## PZT

10/19/2022


Eating:


-incredibly rough day of travel-


Calories: -
Macros: -


----------



## PZT

10/20/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
1/2 c dry oats 
250 ml whole milk 
15 oz coffee drink
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer

300 g chili with beans

1 Japanese Bagel Roll
90 g protein bar

2 oz whiskey
2 oz cherry coke

430 g chicken & vegetable rice bake

12 oz coors light 

50 g whey
250 g chili with beans
150 g cooked white rice 


Calories: 3290
Macros: 215/335/101


----------



## dmanuk

Today I learned what a japanese bagel roll is


----------



## Yano

Trendkill said:


> This is my definition of hell.


It's close to mine as well , but mine's also got hookers with cold hands


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> It's close to mine as well , but mine's also got hookers with cold hands


I’ll warm em up


----------



## PZT

10/21/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
400 ml whole milk
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw top sirloin steak
200 g cooked white rice 

90 g protein bar

8 oz raw top sirloin steak
200 g cooked white rice

16 oz sweet tea 

80 g whey
400 ml whole milk

3 chicken taquitos 
16 oz sweet tea

20 oz cream soda


Calories: 3325
Macros: 252/320/112


----------



## PZT

10/22/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
300 ml reduced fat milk 

Double Scoop Sweet Cream Ice Cream
Chocolate Waffle Cone

8 oz raw NY Strip Steak
200 g cooked white rice 
600 ml sweet tea 

8 oz raw NY Stip Steak
200 g cooked white rice 

80 g whey
500 ml reduced fat milk 

2 pop tarts
400 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3725
Macros: 244/369/138


----------



## Novaflex

NY Strip is the best cut of steak, imo. I like them over more expensive cuts.


----------



## Trendkill

Novaflex said:


> NY Strip is the best cut of steak, imo. I like them over more expensive cuts.


100% agree. Gimme a medium rare NY over anything.


----------



## PZT

10/23/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
1/2 c dry oats
1.5 c reduced fat milk 

8 oz raw NY Strip Steak
200 g cooked white rice 

100 g protein bar 

8 oz raw NY Strip Steak
200 g cooked white rice 
32 oz Gatorade 

7.5 oz Coke

80 g whey
500 ml whole milk 

2 pop tarts 
500 ml whole milk 


Calories: 4055
Macros: 277/427/139


----------



## IronSoul

Man I’ve missed quite a bit. I bet those pin presses from the clavicle are tough man. People talk shit about pin presses but I love them and they helped me with strength a lot in my younger days. Those cable upright rows are awesome. I really like them too. Keep up the good work brother, hope you’re feeling better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Man I’ve missed quite a bit. I bet those pin presses from the clavicle are tough man. People talk shit about pin presses but I love them and they helped me with strength a lot in my younger days. Those cable upright rows are awesome. I really like them too. Keep up the good work brother, hope you’re feeling better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Supposed to get back in the gym today with an old training partner but man I’m still not 100 %


----------



## PZT

10/24/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
400 ml whole milk
2 c coffee 
2 tbsp creamer 

8 oz raw top sirloin steak 
200 g cooked white rice 

8 oz raw top sirloin steak 
200 g cooked white rice 

90 g protein bar 

100 g protein bar 

300 g chicken & rice casserole 

60 g whey
300 ml whole milk 


Calories: 3305
Macros: 269/268/128



Workout:

Pull Accessories 


Supinated MAG Grip Pulldown:

80x15
100x12
120x10
140x8
160x8

Wide MAG Grip Pulldown:

140x8
2x150x8

Chest Supported Neutral Grip Machine Row:

80x8
3x100x8

Chest Supported Pronated Grip Machine Row:

60x8
80x8
100x8

Super Set:
Cybex Pull Over / Reverse Pec Deck

4x80x12 / 4x60x12

Seated Forward Lean Dumbbell Shrug:

35x15
3x50x15

Wide Grip Barbell Curl:

45x8
65x8
85x8
85x6

Short Rope Cable Hammer Curl:

4x80x8


**was really dragging ass and my old work out partner made me feel depressed for how far down the shitter I have let my physique go. Need to get more consistent with eating and more progressive overload on my accessories.


----------



## Novaflex

PZT said:


> 10/24/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 50 g whey
> 400 ml whole milk
> 2 c coffee
> 2 tbsp creamer
> 
> 8 oz raw top sirloin steak
> 200 g cooked white rice
> 
> 8 oz raw top sirloin steak
> 200 g cooked white rice
> 
> 90 g protein bar
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 300 g chicken & rice casserole
> 
> 60 g whey
> 300 ml whole milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 3305
> Macros: 269/268/128
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Pull Accessories
> 
> 
> Supinated MAG Grip Pulldown:
> 
> 80x15
> 100x12
> 120x10
> 140x8
> 160x8
> 
> Wide MAG Grip Pulldown:
> 
> 140x8
> 2x150x8
> 
> Chest Supported Neutral Grip Machine Row:
> 
> 80x8
> 3x100x8
> 
> Chest Supported Pronated Grip Machine Row:
> 
> 60x8
> 80x8
> 100x8
> 
> Super Set:
> Cybex Pull Over / Reverse Pec Deck
> 
> 4x80x12 / 4x60x12
> 
> Seated Forward Lean Dumbbell Shrug:
> 
> 35x15
> 3x50x15
> 
> Wide Grip Barbell Curl:
> 
> 45x8
> 65x8
> 85x8
> 85x6
> 
> Short Rope Cable Hammer Curl:
> 
> 4x80x8
> 
> 
> **was really dragging ass and my old work out partner made me feel depressed for how far down the shitter I have let my physique go. Need to get more consistent with eating and more progressive overload on my accessories.


It’s always the accessories we end up slacking on bro lol. That’s one main reason I don’t dead lift as often anymore—it fatigued me to the point I want to just go home directly after. 

Side note: Cybex pullover is a fucking great machine. I swear I’m the only one in my gym that uses it—people don’t know what they’re missing


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

Novaflex said:


> It’s always the accessories we end up slacking on bro lol. That’s one main reason I don’t dead lift as often anymore—it fatigued me to the point I want to just go home directly after.
> 
> Side note: Cybex pullover is a fucking great machine. I swear I’m the only one in my gym that uses it—people don’t know what they’re missing


Never used a cybex but pullover machines in general are A1


----------



## PZT

Novaflex said:


> It’s always the accessories we end up slacking on bro lol. That’s one main reason I don’t dead lift as often anymore—it fatigued me to the point I want to just go home directly after.
> 
> Side note: Cybex pullover is a fucking great machine. I swear I’m the only one in my gym that uses it—people don’t know what they’re missing


It’s more so the intensity of the accessories. The higher volume approach just doesn’t make my muscles pop like I want ya know.

I hate that machine lol.


----------



## PZT

10/25/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar 
15 oz coffee drink
2 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

8 oz raw NY Strip Steak
200 g cooked white rice 

8 oz raw NY Strip Steak
200 g cooked white rice

100 g protein bar 

13 chicken fries
2 oz hot mustard

2 hard shell tacos
20 oz cream soda


Calories: 3755
Macros: 217/391/149


----------



## PZT

10/26/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
300 ml whole milk
15 oz coffee drink 
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
200 g cooked white rice 

8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
200 g cooked white rice 

100 g protein bar

50 g whey
300 ml whole Milk

12 oz coors light

3 corn dogs
500 ml sweet tea


Calories: 3850
Macros: 270/382/129


----------



## PZT

10/27/2022


Eating:


-was out of the office on a eye doctor appointment and appetite was shit. Still have chest congestion for what seems like 2 months now. -


Calories: -
Macros: -


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> 10/27/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> -was out of the office on a eye doctor appointment and appetite was shit. Still have chest congestion for what seems like 2 months now. -
> 
> 
> Calories: -
> Macros: -


Congestion sucks balls , since the covid my chest feels clear but I find myself breathing heavier than I used to , find myself breathing through my mouth more during my work outs trying to get air , its odd as fuck.


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> Congestion sucks balls , since the covid my chest feels clear but I find myself breathing heavier than I used to , find myself breathing through my mouth more during my work outs trying to get air , its odd as fuck.


Yeah I’m wondering if I got it a while back and didn’t know it


----------



## Yano

If the ol lady didnt  test me I would of thought it was just a bad flu or mild pneumonia honestly , God Bless I got lucky with my medical history but thats all it felt like to me. I never felt like aww fuck call the bus this aint gonna work ya know


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> If the ol lady didnt  test me I would of thought it was just a bad flu or mild pneumonia honestly , God Bless I got lucky with my medical history but thats all it felt like to me. I never felt like aww fuck call the bus this aint gonna work ya know


I’m waking up almost every morning hacking up gunk and sometimes it cause me to throw up.


----------



## Yano

aw that fucking blows dude ,, i do that some days but its cus i smoke too much damn weed


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> aw that fucking blows dude ,, i do that some days but its cus i smoke too much damn weed


This morning wasn’t as bad but I’m hitting the gym tonight no matter what.


----------



## PZT

Sommabish forgot to paste before I deleted my notepad. Had a decent day too lol. 

Decent eating

310 on a fat bar 1 board press

Then did a top set and back down set on everything after that.


----------



## PZT

10/29/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
50 g hot stick chips

3 McDoubles
Large Dr Pepper
Large fries

100 g protein bar 

75 g whey


Calories: 3190
Macros: 226/328/114


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

PZT said:


> 10/29/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 50 g hot stick chips
> 
> 3 McDoubles
> Large Dr Pepper
> Large fries
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> 75 g whey
> 
> 
> Calories: 3190
> Macros: 226/328/114


Hot stick chips 😂


----------



## PZT

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Hot stick chips 😂


 Churrimais

They are from Mexico and I can’t read a single thing on the bag lol


----------



## PZT

10/30/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
1/2 c dry oats 

200 g taco soup
150 g Mexican cornbread 
50 g shredded cheese 
700 ml sweet tea 

50 g whey
300 ml reduced fat milk 

5 oz raw top sirloin steak 
150 g taco soup
150 g Mexican cornbread
50 g shredded cheese

2 pop tarts
600 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3650
Macros: 245/390/122



Workout:

Max Effort Lower & Pull


Barbell Back Parallel Box Squat:

45x4
135x3
225x3
315x2
405x1
445x1
485x1

*found my technique by the time I got to 445 but then the planned 485 was rolling on my shoulders for some reason. After the 445 I was thinking of going higher than the planned 485 but ehh, live to fight another day. 

Sumo Deadlift:

2x345x5

*these were supposed to be 1” deficits but couldn’t get a safe set up and then my lungs couldn’t handle, so moved on early. 

SSB Standing Good Morning:

151x10
161x10
171x10
181x10
191x8
201x8

*did a little extra work here since I pussed out on sumos.

Standing Cable Crunch:

100x33
100x26

Single Arm Pulldown:

40x6
60x15
(Drop Set)
70x10 / 50x5

Dual Dumbbell Row :

50x15
(Rest Pause)
55x10-5

Cable EZ Bar Curl:

85x16
(Drop Set)
90x11 / 60x7

Dumbbell Concentration Hammer Curl:

20x12
15x15


----------



## Yano

PZT said:


> 10/30/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 75 g whey
> 1/2 c dry oats
> 
> 200 g taco soup
> 150 g Mexican cornbread
> 50 g shredded cheese
> 700 ml sweet tea
> 
> 50 g whey
> 300 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> 5 oz raw top sirloin steak
> 150 g taco soup
> 150 g Mexican cornbread
> 50 g shredded cheese
> 
> 2 pop tarts
> 600 ml reduced fat milk
> 
> 
> Calories: 3650
> Macros: 245/390/122
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Max Effort Lower & Pull
> 
> 
> Barbell Back Parallel Box Squat:
> 
> 45x4
> 135x3
> 225x3
> 315x2
> 405x1
> 445x1
> 485x1
> 
> *found my technique by the time I got to 445 but then the planned 485 was rolling on my shoulders for some reason. After the 445 I was thinking of going higher than the planned 485 but ehh, live to fight another day.
> 
> Sumo Deadlift:
> 
> 2x345x5
> 
> *these were supposed to be 1” deficits but couldn’t get a safe set up and then my lungs couldn’t handle, so moved on early.
> 
> SSB Standing Good Morning:
> 
> 151x10
> 161x10
> 171x10
> 181x10
> 191x8
> 201x8
> 
> *did a little extra work here since I pussed out on sumos.
> 
> Standing Cable Crunch:
> 
> 100x33
> 100x26
> 
> Single Arm Pulldown:
> 
> 40x6
> 60x15
> (Drop Set)
> 70x10 / 50x5
> 
> Dual Dumbbell Row :
> 
> 50x15
> (Rest Pause)
> 55x10-5
> 
> Cable EZ Bar Curl:
> 
> 85x16
> (Drop Set)
> 90x11 / 60x7
> 
> Dumbbell Concentration Hammer Curl:
> 
> 20x12
> 15x15


Nice days work man !


----------



## PZT

10/31/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar 
15 oz coffee drink 
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer 

8 oz raw top sirloin steak 
200 g cooked white rice 

8 oz raw top sirloin steak 
200 g cooked white rice 

100 g protein bar 

2 sour cream chicken enchiladas 
1/4 c refried beans
15 tortilla chips
1/4 c salsa


Calories: 3305
Macros: 213/356/113


----------



## PZT

11/1/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
500 ml reduced fat milk 
15 oz coffee drink 
2 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

100 g protein bar

10 saltine crackers
8 oz loaded bake potato soup
12” Jalapeño cheddar bread
140 g steak
30 g pepper Jack cheese
10 g bell peppers
15 g red onions
50 g pepper corn ranch dressing 
50 g chipotle southwest sauce

100 g protein bar

50 g whey
300 ml reduced fat milk 

16 oz sweet tea


Calories: 3655
Macros: 263/362/130



Workout:

Dynamic Push:


Fat Bar Bench Press:

20x3
70x3
110x3
160x3
200x1
8x220x3

*shoulder felt like shit but toughed it out. 

Football Bar Incline Press:

135x2
185x1
(Drop Set)
220x3 / 185x4 / 135x6

*started way too heavy, so improvised.

Slight Decline Dumbbell Press:

95x13
70x16

*not too bad , just weak asf lol.

Tate Press:

50x7
35x11

*probably going to back off JMs, Rolling Extensions & Tates for a bit.

Straight Bar Cable Upright Row:

100x14
80x17

*I was able to push the movement with no pain. 

Wide Grip Press-down:

80x28
95x17

*was able to push here as well.

Chest Supported Rear Dumbbell Raise:

20x23
15x18

*felt ok.


**for the most part I’m broken mentally & physically but I won’t quit.


----------



## PZT

11/2/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
300 ml reduced fat milk 
15 oz coffee drink 
1 c coffee 
1 tbsp creamer

2 chicken egg rolls
12 oz orange chicken
9 oz friend rice

12 oz coors light

Hamburger bun
4.5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
10 g shredded cheese
1 slice Colby cheese
10 g miracle whip 
1 c sweet potato tots

75 g whey
500 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3810
Macros: 254/369/141


----------



## Trendkill

Miracle Whip - Promoter of Gains.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> Miracle Whip - Promoter of Gains.


I’ve lost 1 inch on my arms in the last year. Sooooooo that would be a no lol


----------



## PZT

11/3/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
300 ml reduced fat milk 
15 oz coffee drink 
1 c coffees 
1 tbsp creamer 

4.5 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
10 g shredded cheese
1 slice Colby Jack cheese
5-layer bean burrito
100 g protein bar

100 g protein bar 

50 g whey
1.5 c reduced fat milk 
100 g banana

Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl
100 g Mexican cornbread
25 g hot stick chips
25 g shredded cheese
600 ml sweet tea 

16 oz sweet tea


Calories: 4005
Macros: 267/416/145


Workout:

Dynamic Lower & Pull:


SSB Squat:

61x2
111x2
151x2
201x2
241x2
291x2
12x326x2

*this was not fun at all. Think it’s been 3 weeks since my last dynamic effort lower day. 

Sumo Deadlift:

8x345x1

*probably not as much hips as I should be using but I’m fkin workin, I promise lol. 

Dumbbell Row:

60x6
70x6
80x6
90x6

Low Cable Short Rope Upright Rows:

50x12
60x12
70x12

Wide Grip Cable Curls:

70x12
75x12
80x12

Standing Dumbbell Curls:

20x8
25x8
30x8


----------



## PZT

11/4/2022


Eating:


75 g whey
500 ml reduced fat milk 
15 oz coffee drink
3 c coffee
3 tbsp creamer

100 g protein bar 

3 shredded beef quesadillas 
2 corn barbacoa tacos

100 g protein bar

2 slices honey ham
1 slice Colby Jack Cheese 
2 slices wheat bread
25 g miracle whip


Calories: 3440
Macros: 255/289/143


----------



## PZT

11/5/2022


Eating:


60 g whey
1/2 c dry oats 
1.5 c reduced fat milk 

50 g whey
100 g pineapple
100 g strawberries 

3 oz tuna
2 slices honey wheat bread
25 g miracle whip dressing

100 g protein bar 

6 oz tuna
16 saltine crackers
50 g miracle whip dressing 

2 oz takis

2 pop tarts 
450 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 2905
Macros: 220/321/85



Workout:

Push


Barbell Paused Flat Bench Press:

45x3
95x3
135x3
185x3
225x3
(Touch & Go)
225x8
(Drop Set)
225x6 / 135x6

*just feel like I’m getting weaker and weaker.

Incline Dumbbell Press:

60x8
70x8
80x8

*so depressing.

High Cable Flies:

50x15
55x15
60x15

*well at least I worked the pecs a little lol.

Straight Bar Overhead Cable Extensions:

75x15
80x15
85x15

Single Arm Side Cable Lateral Raise:

20x12
25x12
30x12

Single Arm Crossbody Extensions:

15x15
20x15
20x15

Seated Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:

10x20
15x20
20x20

Long Rope Press-down:

3x40x15

6-Ways:

3x5x10


----------



## Trendkill

What’s up with the bench dude?


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> What’s up with the bench dude?


Shoulder man. It just never gets better


----------



## PZT

11/6/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c reduced fat milk 
1/2 c dry oats 
100 g banana 

50 g whey

7 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 
10 ml avocado oil 

12 oz coors light
8 oz raw 93/7 NY Strip Steak
150 g mashed potatoes

24 oz coors light
1 oz takis

30 g honey ham
40 g cheddar
35 g crackers

2 pop tarts
600 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 3920
Macros: 276/349/133



Workout:

Pull


Barbell Row:

89x8
135x6
155x6
185x3
205x1
225x6
185x12

Chest Supported Machine Row:

100x5
120x4
140x11
110x14

Wide Neutral Grip Pulldown:

100x5
120x3
150x10
110x14

Straight Bar Straight Arm Pulldown:

50x30
50x25

Dumbbell Shrug:

50x25
50x20

Standing Dumbbell Hammer Curl:

20x5
25x6
30x2
35x14
25x16

Away Facing Single Arm Cable Curl:

15x6
20x5
25x3
30x14
20x17

Preacher Curl Machine:

40x6
45x5
50x3
60x8
45x14

High Cable Forearm Curl:

50x30
50x25

Reverse Dumbbell Bench Wrist Curl:

10x25
10x20

Treadmill:

20 minutes @ 3 MPH


**going to switch things up.


----------



## PZT

11/7/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
300 ml reduced fat milk 
15 oz coffee drink 
4 c coffee
4 tbsp creamer

7 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice 
10 ml avocado oil 

7 oz cooked chicken tenderloin 
150 g cooked white rice
10 ml avocado oil 

100 g protein bar 

300 g taco soup

2 pop tarts
500 ml reduced fat milk 


Calories: 2955
Macros: 234/328/79


----------



## PZT

11/8/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
300 ml reduced fat milk 
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer
15 oz coffee drink 

7 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice

100 g protein bar

7 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice 

5 chicken egg rolls

50 g whey


Calories: 2820
Macros: 248/297/69



Workout:

Legs


Lying Hamstring Curl:

30x10
35x8
40x6
45x3
50x1
60x16
50x13

Front Squat:

45x8
95x4
135x2
185x2
225x1
245x6
185x10

Leg Press:

90x8
180x6
270x3
360x2
450x1
540x13
450x12

Leg Extensions:

50x6
60x5
70x4
90x2
110x1
130x11
100x10

Abduction Machine:

60x7
75x4
90x3
105x11
80x13

Adduction Machine:

70x8
90x4
105x2
115x14
90x16

Standing Single Leg Curl:

20x4
25x2
30x1
35x12
25x14


----------



## PZT

11/9/2022


Eating:


50 g whey
2 c whole milk
15 oz coffee drink 
1 c coffee
1 tbsp creamer

6 oz cooked top sirloin steak

7 oz cooked chicken breast 
150 g cooked white rice

100 g protein bar 

4 oz cooked chicken breast 
100 g cooked white rice 
3 chicken egg rolls

100 g protein bar 


Calories: 3005
Macros: 255/290/91



Workout:

Push Day


Medium Incline Smith Machine Press:

0x10
50x8
90x6
140x2
150x8
120x14

Seated Shoulder Press Machine:

50x8
75x6
100x4
125x3
150x1
155x11
120x13

Close Grip Seated Machine Press:

100x6
115x4
130x2
145x1
160x13
130x12

Pec Deck:

50x6
70x3
80x2
100x14
80x13

Side Lateral Machine:

50x8
70x6
90x4
110x2
120x13
90x15

Single Arm Overhead Cable Extension:

20x8
25x5
30x18
35x14

Treadmill:

20 minutes @ 3.0 MPH


----------



## PZT

11/10/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar
15 oz coffee drink
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

9.5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

9.5 oz raw 93/7 ground turkey 
150 g cooked white rice 

100 g protein bar 

36 oz  coors light 
8 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
2 hamburger buns
25 g miracle whip


Calories: 3190
Macros: 232/286/91


----------



## PZT

11/11/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar
14 oz coffee drink
2 c coffee
2 tbsp creamer

6 oz beef brisket
2 oz sausage 
3 slices white bread
1/8 c bbq sauce
1/8 c potato salad
1/2 c banana pudding 
32 oz sweet tea 

4 oz raw 93/7 ground beef 
100 g protein bar 

24 oz bud light 

550 g beef roast

2 oz takis

80 g vanilla ice cream 

50 g fruity pebbles 
1/2 c whole milk 


Calories: 4255
Macros: 203/486/149


----------



## PZT

11/12/2022


Eating:


100 g protein bar 

Double Steak & Cheese Sub-sandwich

36 oz bud light

200 g dirty rice

48 oz bud light

1 shot patron

84 oz bud light 


Calories: 3395
Macros: 144/255/103



Workout:

Pull Day


Stiff Leg Deadlift:

45x10
95x8
135x6
185x4
225x2
275x1
315x9

Single Arm Pulldown:

40x8
50x5
60x2
70x1
80x9
60x13

Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:

45x6
70x4
90x10
70x14

Single Arm Seated Cable Row:

40x12
30x16

Chest Supported Row Machine:

120x2
150x6
120x9

Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug:

90x16
140x10

Chest Supported Short Rope Face Pull:

40x34
55x18

Single Arm Preacher Curl Machine:

15x10
20x8
25x6
30x10
20x13

Treadmill:

20 minutes @ 3.0 MPH


----------



## Bomb10shell

PZT said:


> 11/12/2022
> 
> 
> Eating:
> 
> 
> 100 g protein bar
> 
> Double Steak & Cheese Sub-sandwich
> 
> 36 oz bud light
> 
> 200 g dirty rice
> 
> 48 oz bud light
> 
> 1 shot patron
> 
> 84 oz bud light
> 
> 
> Calories: 3395
> Macros: 144/255/103
> 
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Pull Day
> 
> 
> Stiff Leg Deadlift:
> 
> 45x10
> 95x8
> 135x6
> 185x4
> 225x2
> 275x1
> 315x9
> 
> Single Arm Pulldown:
> 
> 40x8
> 50x5
> 60x2
> 70x1
> 80x9
> 60x13
> 
> Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:
> 
> 45x6
> 70x4
> 90x10
> 70x14
> 
> Single Arm Seated Cable Row:
> 
> 40x12
> 30x16
> 
> Chest Supported Row Machine:
> 
> 120x2
> 150x6
> 120x9
> 
> Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug:
> 
> 90x16
> 140x10
> 
> Chest Supported Short Rope Face Pull:
> 
> 40x34
> 55x18
> 
> Single Arm Preacher Curl Machine:
> 
> 15x10
> 20x8
> 25x6
> 30x10
> 20x13
> 
> Treadmill:
> 
> 20 minutes @ 3.0 MPH


You were eating so clean, I didn't want to say anything to jinx it. But I'll say, I approve of tequila in any case 🥃 cheers man


----------



## Trendkill

You drank 14 beers and a shot of tequila and were able to train the next day?  I’m fucking impressed.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> You drank 14 beers and a shot of tequila and were able to train the next day?  I’m fucking impressed.


No sir, beers were post legs lol


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> No sir, beers were post legs lol


This makes more sense now.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> This makes more sense now.


Well meant pull lol. Was supposed to do legs Sunday but on account of hangover and house duties I opted out haha


----------



## PZT

11/15/2022


Workout:

Legs & Biceps


Away Facing Single Arm Cable Curl:

15x12
20x10
25x6
30x4
35x13
25x16

Lying Single Leg Curl:

15x8
20x7
25x6
30x13
20x19

Hack Squat:

0x6
50x5
90x4
140x3
180x12
140x16

Single Leg Extension:

30x6
40x3
50x13
50x10

Abduction Machine:

90x4
110x15
80x17

Adduction Machine:

90x5
105x2
120x13
95x16

Reverse Crunch:

BWx16
BWx11


----------



## PZT

11/16/2022


Workout:

Push Day


Incline Dumbbell Press:

20x10
35x8
50x6
65x4
80x11
60x16

Neutral Grip Seated Shoulder Machine Press:

75x8
100x6
125x3
150x11
120x15

Parallel Bar Dips:

2xBWx10

Seated Cable Flies:

25x6
35x16
40x11

Cuffed Single Arm Cable Side Lateral:

20x24
25x13

Cuffed Single Arm Cross Body Extension:

25x28
30x17


----------



## PZT

11/17/2022


Workout:

Pull A


SSB Good Mornings:

61x8
111x6
151x4
201x15
221x10

Supinated Single Arm Pulldown:

30x8
40x6
50x4
60x14
70x8

Chest Supported Dual Dumbbell Row:

30x6
40x4
50x10
35x13

Single Arm Chest Supported Row Machine:

30x6
40x4
50x12
30x16

Neutral Grip Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:

25x6
45x4
70x3
90x14
115x8

Smith Machine Shrug:

90x6
140x14
160x10

Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:

20x6
25x4
30x15
20x18

Single Arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

15x8
20x6
25x15
30x12


----------



## PZT

11/19/2022


Workout:

Legs A


Incline Dumbbell Curl:

10x10
15x8
20x5
25x14
15x17

Standing Single Leg Curl:

20x10
25x5
30x2
35x1
40x12
30x17

Leg Press:

90x10
180x8
270x3
360x2
450x1
550x16
450x13

Leg Extension:

100x3
120x1
140x12
100x15

Lying Leg Curl:

70x16
50x18

Bulgarian Split Squat:

BWx19
BWx15

Hanging Leg Raise:

BWx16
BWx13

Treadmill:

20 minutes @ 2.5 MPH


----------



## PZT

11/20/2022


Workout:

Push B


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press:

20x10
40x8
60x5
80x3
100x12
75x20

Seated Shoulder Press Machine:

100x6
130x3
160x11
125x13

Seated Close Grip Machine Press:

115x6
145x3
175x10
130x11

Pec Deck:

70x5
90x2
110x12
80x13

Seated Side Lateral Machine:

110x5
130x14
100x17

Single Arm Over Head Cable Extensions:

15x8
25x6
35x19
40x12

Treadmill:

20 minutes @ 3.0 MPH


----------



## PZT

11/22/2022


Workout:

Pull B


Stiff Leg Deadlift:

135x8
185x6
225x4
275x2
320x9
405x3

Single Arm Pulldown:

40x8
50x5
60x2
80x1
90x7
70x12

Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:

45x6
70x3
95x10
75x13

Single Arm Seated Cable Row:

50x13
40x15

Chest Supported Row Machine:

140x2
(Rest Pause)
160x6-2-1

Dumbbell Shrug:

75x13
50x19

Chest Supported Short Rope Face Pull:

60x22
65x16

Single Arm Preacher Curl Machine:

20x8
25x6
30x3
35x12
20x17


----------



## PZT

11/23/2022


Workout:

Arms


*bullshitted around with competitive powerlifting buddy and we didn’t want to throw off his training. Probably do his routine Friday. Then back on the progressive overload PPL split after that.


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> 11/23/2022
> 
> 
> Workout:
> 
> Arms
> 
> 
> *bullshitted around with competitive powerlifting buddy and we didn’t want to throw off his training. Probably do his routine Friday. Then back on the progressive overload PPL split after that.


What weight class does he compete in?  Whats he total?


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> What weight class does he compete in?  Whats he total?


242 junior usapl. Like 550/410/550 ranges. You know those guys go by kilos though lol. When I first met him
He was like 220 400/300/400


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> 242 junior usapl. Like 550/410/550 ranges. You know those guys go by kilos though lol. When I first met him
> He was like 220 400/300/400


I like everything about this except the usapl.


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> I like everything about this except the usapl.


He’s still a natty so he’s a proud cocky lil fker lol


----------



## PZT

11/27/2022


Workout:

Push A


Incline Dumbbell Press:

25x12
35x10
45x6
60x4
75x2
85x9
65x17

Neutral Grip Shoulder Press Machine:

110x6
135x3
155x12
125x17

Close Grip Smith Machine Press:

90x6
110x3
120x12
90x15

Seated Cable Fly:

35x3
45x15
40x11

Cuffed Single Arm Cable Lateral:

30x24
25x15

Cuffed Single Arm Cross Body Cable Extension:

35x24
40x15

Treadmill:

30 minutes @ 3.0 MPH


*had a pull day, out of town on Saturday with my one of my old training buddies but didn’t track. Great workout on equipment I wish I had on a regular. They also had a conditioning area that was awesome. It’s also looking like it’s time to get juicy asf. Very excited. Been  forever it seems like.


----------



## PZT

11/28/2022 Notes:

First day getting in over a gallon of water since probably June. 

I have been eating more whole food.

Prep is pretty much these "dirty rice" things I have been making for 2 weeks. Last nights I prepped was top sirloin steak, ground beef, pork tenderloin, chili beans, ranch style beans & rice. Heavily seasoned. Getting in 3 of these while at work and then on in the evenings. 

Breakfast for about a week now, is a shake that I have been adding random  left over supplements I have laying around and trying to get in some random vitamins I have laying around. Whey, collagen, mct, oats, milk, zinc, vitamin c & fish oil. 

Depending on what the family has for dinner I may eat some of what they have on a given night as well.

My main focus I have right now is putting some size on. My friends and family still say I'm big or what ever but I feel weak, small and fat. I can not have this. It makes many daily activities less enjoyable. I like be above average. I feel below average physically. So I am doing something about it regardless if some may feel I am being slightly self. I feel I am a better person when I am slightly selfish, if that makes since.

Recently Doubled up T Sauce and should start Natty Pee Pee this week. Really excited.

Training may change a bit this week. Looking at more of a Push Pull Legs Arm split. And I may hit Legs less than I probably should. I really don't care much about leg size presa. I am looking at the long run and want to have the show muscles when I am old an falling apart more.

So upper body stuff will be a priority. If I want to hit up the gym frequency of course legs will be hit to allow recovery but you will see arm day. Not really tracked though. Go by feel and not worry about pondages for them. The PPL days will still be tracked how ever. I may try training with people again. It just pushes me so much. 

Also have been trying to hit cardio with some frequency and I have done well. I will do my best to keep up with this.

Arms and cardio tonight. See you guys later.


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> First day getting in over a gallon of water since probably June.
> 
> I have been eating more whole food.


trend got to you, didn't he?


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> trend got to you, didn't he?


What he say?! Lol

Idk man, just this years been hard and I think not being serious about being a meathead makes life hard to deal with. I need a routine, goal, etc physically.


----------



## eazy

PZT said:


> What he say?! Lol
> 
> Idk man, just this years been hard and I think not being serious about being a meathead makes life hard to deal with. I need a routine, goal, etc physically.


I was kidding. Sometimes someone is not talking to me but I apply it.

Starts here with about 8 posts.






						Nissan11's Log
					

Is a 3.5 mile run a component of this upcoming meet?  Well, no.



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## PZT

eazy said:


> I was kidding. Sometimes someone is not talking to me but I apply it.
> 
> Starts here with about 8 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nissan11's Log
> 
> 
> Is a 3.5 mile run a component of this upcoming meet?  Well, no.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ugbodybuilding.com


I hear ya hahaha


----------



## PZT

11/29/2022:

*did a quick, pump filled arm work out and 30 minutes of cardio. Got plenty of water in again. Bunch of good food. Just going to keep trucking along.


----------



## PZT

12/3/2022


Workout:

Pull A 


SSB Good Mornings:

81x8
131x6
171x3
191x1
226x8
206x13

Supinated Single Arm Pulldown:

40x8
50x5
60x3
70x2
80x10
60x14

Chest Supported Dual Dumbbell Row:

45x4
55x11
40x17

Single Arm Chest Supported Row Machine:

50x3
60x11
40x19

Neutral Grip Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:

90x2
120x8
95x12

Smith Machine Shrug:

140x3
165x13
145x16

Short Rope Face Pull on Pulldown:

40x12
50x7
60x18
40x28

Single Arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

35x12
30x10
25x15

Treadmill:

20 minutes @ 3.0 MPH


----------



## PZT

12/4/2022


Workout:

Push B 


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press:

30x12
50x10
65x8
80x3
95x2
110x9
80x16

Seated Shoulder Press Machine:

135x3
150x2
165x13
130x14

Seated Close Grip Machine Press:

130x5
160x3
190x10
130x15

Peck Deck:

80x5
100x2
120x13
80x17

Seated Side Lateral Machine:

140x15
110x18

Single Arm Overhead Cable Extension:

45x17
40x18

Dumbbell Incline Fly:

30x16

Reverse Pec Deck:

60x26

Single Arm Press-down:

30x22

Plate Shrugs:

45x23

Triset:
Dead Hang Leg Raise / Dumbbell Suitcase / Standing Cable Crunch

BWx12 / 50x12 / 70x20
BWx10 / 50x12 / 80x20

Treadmill:

35 minutes @ 3.0 MPH


----------



## PZT

12/8/2022

Got in a sick pump filled arm work out. Did ab circuit and then cardio. Feeling better in the gym. T has been up for 2-3 weeks and About a week into New Pee Pee. Eating habits have been much better. Not tracking but pretty good idea where I’m at. Really need an extra meal each day though. Haven’t done lower body in awhile. Not too heart broken about it


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> 12/8/2022
> 
> Got in a sick pump filled arm work out. Did ab circuit and then cardio. Feeling better in the gym. T has been up for 2-3 weeks and About a week into New Pee Pee. Eating habits have been much better. Not tracking but pretty good idea where I’m at. Really need an extra meal each day though. Haven’t done lower body in awhile. Not too heart broken about it



You gonna throw the extra meal in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> You gonna throw the extra meal in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need to. I just do better with like 7 meals


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Need to. I just do better with like 7 meals



Do it man. What are you working towards right now? Weren’t you wanting to get back up to 260’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Do it man. What are you working towards right now? Weren’t you wanting to get back up to 260’s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah pretty much. Eventually like to lean down again after that.


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Yeah pretty much. Eventually like to lean down again after that.



Sounds like a good plan man. You’re pretty low BF now too aren’t you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Sounds like a good plan man. You’re pretty low BF now too aren’t you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sir, probably 20% or more


----------



## PZT

PZT said:


> No sir, probably 20% or more


With less muscle mass then when I was lower body fat lol


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> With less muscle mass then when I was lower body fat lol



Those fucking Takis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Those fucking Takis
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Takis were the least of my worries over the last year haha


----------



## Trendkill

PZT said:


> Takis were the least of my worries over the last year haha


It’s the giant 84 oz Bud Lights that do the damage.


----------



## Yano

I would just like to say that it's been an honor eating and drinking vicariously through your log. I will miss all the good times  and snacks


----------



## PZT

Trendkill said:


> It’s the giant 84 oz Bud Lights that do the damage.


That was medication bro lol


----------



## PZT

Yano said:


> I would just like to say that it's been an honor eating and drinking vicariously through your log. I will miss all the good times  and snacks


this is hilarious @Yano


----------



## PZT

12/9/2022

Workout:

Pull B


Stiff Leg Deadlift:

135x8
225x6
315x4
(Conventional)
405x1
495x1
(SLDL)
325x8

Single Arm Pulldown:

50x8
60x6
70x4
80x9
60x17

Single Arm Dumbbell Row:

100x12
80x14

Single Arm Seated Row Machine:

60x11
50x14

Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:

100x10
80x10

Behind The Back Smith Machine Shrug:

155x16
105x17

Chest Supported Short Rope Face Pull:

70x26
55x30

Single Arm Preacher Curl Machine:

40x9
25x17

Treadmill:

40 minutes @ 3.0 MPH


----------



## PZT

12/11/2022:

Workout:

Push A


Flat Dumbbell Press:

35x15
50x12
65x10
75x8
120x8
90x13

Neutral Grip Shoulder Press Machine:

130x3
160x13
130x13

JM Press:

95x5
135x10
95x15

Dumbbell Incline Fly:

25x21
30x16

Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral:

25x27
20x24

Back Supported V Bar Press-down :

50x30
60x20

Pec Deck:

100x18
80x17

Cuffed Cable Side Lateral:

25x25
20x20

Cuffed Cable Extension:

30x25
35x20

Treadmill:

45 minutes @ 3.0 MPH


----------



## PZT

12/13/2022:

Did a quick arm workout and nothing extra. Was pretty late.


----------



## IronSoul

How’s your shoulder doing man?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> How’s your shoulder doing man?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last two push days have felt better. Been doing some prehab/rehab stuff prior to the first lift. Seems to be helping the workouts. But do noticed it doesn’t feel a an fked up outside of the gym.


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Last two push days have felt better. Been doing some prehab/rehab stuff prior to the first lift. Seems to be helping the workouts. But do noticed it doesn’t feel a an fked up outside of the gym.



Good bro, glad to hear that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

12/15/2022:

Workout:

Pull A


Supinated Single Arm Pulldown:

50x10
60x8
70x3
80x1
90x8
70x13

Chest Supported Dual Dumbbell Row:

60x12
45x16

Single Arm Chest Supported Row Machine:

70x9
50x15

Neutral Grip Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:

125x7
100x9

Smith Machine Shrug:

170x15
150x12

Reverse Pec Deck:

70x23
50x21

Single Arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

40x11
25x16

Standing Dumbbell Curl:

30x9
20x17


----------



## PZT

12/18/2022

Workout:

Push B


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press:

50x15
65x12
80x6
95x6
110x12
85x18

Seated Shoulder Press Machine:

150x4
170x12
135x12

Seated Close Grip Machine Press:

175x5
205x9
145x12

Pec Deck:

110x3
130x13
(Rest Pause)
130x7-3-2

Side Lateral Machine:

150x19
(Rest Pause)
120x20-10-6

Single Arm Press-down:

40x20
45x15
50x8

Super Set:
Incline Dumbbell Fly / High Cable Fly:

35x20 / 50x16

Standing Dumbbell Lateral Partials:

40x34

Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:

10x46

Single Kettlebell Shrug:

2x45x20

Short Rope Press-down:
(Mechanical Drop Set)

3x50

Treadmill:

50 minutes @ 3.0 MPH


----------



## PZT

12/20/2022

Workout:

Arms


*solid workout. Solid pump! & used slight heavier weights while still achieving that


----------



## IronSoul

Getting some solid days in brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> Getting some solid days in brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just need to get 4 days in a week and a lower day. Kids are in basketball right now, so I’ve been just making sure I get in push/pull/arms.


----------



## DEADlifter

I've been away a bit.  We still smashing Takis?


----------



## PZT

DEADlifter said:


> I've been away a bit.  We still smashing Takis?


Been knocking out some good meals lately but prebed munchies still there. Probably not as much takis but just cause I haven’t bought any lately. Starting to fill out abit from No Pee Pee and higher TeeEee usage


----------



## IronSoul

PZT said:


> Just need to get 4 days in a week and a lower day. Kids are in basketball right now, so I’ve been just making sure I get in push/pull/arms.



I definitely understand that. I’ll likely be starting a new job ate a site I worked for before and shifts will be 12 hours and rotating days and nights. Worries me to death about my workouts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

IronSoul said:


> I definitely understand that. I’ll likely be starting a new job ate a site I worked for before and shifts will be 12 hours and rotating days and nights. Worries me to death about my workouts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that would be tough. Diet & lift wise


----------



## PZT

12/21/2022

Workout:

Powerlifting Friend’s Routine


SSB ATG Squat:

151x6
241x5
331x1
421x3
381x8

Paused Close Grip Bench

45x8
135x6
2x225x2
275x1
315x1
2x275x2

High Cable Fly

50x12
65x12
75x12

Wide MAG Grip Pulldown:

150x10
2x160x8

Short Rope Press-down:

75x12
2x100x12


----------



## PZT

12/23/2022:

Workout:

Powerlifting Friend’s Routine


Touch & Go Close Grip Bench:

2x45x8
2x135x6
225x5
275x3
4x225x8

Conventional Deadlift:

2x135x1
2x225x1
2x315x1
2x405x1
425x4
445x4

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:

3x70x8

Wide MAG Grip Pulldown:

3x140x10

Short Rope Face Pull:

50x15
65x15
80x15


----------



## PZT

12/26/2022

Workout:

Pull B


Single Arm Pulldown:

50x10
60x8
70x3
80x1
90x10
70x15

Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:

105x12
85x14

Single Arm Seated Cable Row:

60x11
50x13

Chest Supported Row Machine:

140x2
(Drop Set)
160x8 / 120x6

Behind the Back Smith Machine Shrug:

160x16
110x19

Short Rope Face Pull:

80x24
60x21

Single Arm Preacher Curl Machine:

30x8
40x3
(Drop Set)
50x10 / 35x10

Standing Dumbbell Hammer Curl:

40x10
25x17

EZ Bar Curl 21s:

2x55

Forearm Work:

160 Total Reps


----------



## PZT

12/27/2022

Workout:

Push A


Incline Dumbbell Press:

40x10
50x10
60x8
70x5
80x3
90x13
70x18

Neutral Grip Shoulder Press Machine:

145x5
165x12
135x15

JM Press:

95x5
120x2
140x13
100x15

High Cable Fly:

50x20 + 10 Partials
40x25 + 10 Partials

Cuffed Single Arm Cable Side Lateral:

35x25
25x20

Cuffed Single Arm Cross Body Extension:

45x17
40x15

High Incline Dumbbell Fly:

(Rest Pause)
20x15-10-5 + 10-Second Loaded Stretch

Standing Dumbbell Lateral Pulses:

10x50

Short Rope Press-downs:

(Ascending/Descending)

30x10 / 60x20 / 30x30

Super Set:
Dumbbell Shrug / Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise:

50x23 / 25x21


----------



## lukiss96

Looking jacked and ripped up man!

Gonna follow your log, a lot to read now, more PL or BB or in between, also I read you are arm wrestler?


----------



## lifter6973

When you say A and B, do you mean you workout twice a day?


----------



## PZT

lukiss96 said:


> Looking jacked and ripped up man!
> 
> Gonna follow your log, a lot to read now, more PL or BB or in between, also I read you are arm wrestler?


Kinda a fatty right now but putting more effort in both in the gym and kitchen so progress is happening again. My primary focus is Hypertrophy currently but from time to time i through in some strength stuff. I built my base with the power lifts but age/injuries have caught up. Mainly a bum left shoulder that has regressed my upper body. Mainly chest and shoulders of course. I quit arm wrestling aroun db the time I joined here. I keep my right hand strong but I acquired injuries there faster than I progressed. By the time I was learning the sport and obtained a decent level of strength I was too beat up and did not love it enough to continue.


----------



## PZT

lifter6973 said:


> When you say A and B, do you mean you workout twice a day?


No sir. Just 2 different routimes. Ideally I would like to hit say 6 routines in a 8 day span but I need my eating and lifestyle to be in order to do that. That last 2 months has mainly been push/pull/arms.


----------



## PZT

12/29/2022

Workout:

Pull A


Supinated Single Arm Pulldown:

60x8
70x6
80x4
90x2
100x6
80x11

Chest Supported Dual Dumbbell Row:

65x12
50x15

Single Arm Chest Supported Row Machine:

80x10
60x10

Neutral Grip Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:

130x9
105x12

Smith Machine Shrug:

175x16
150x14

Chest Supported Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:

25x20 + 20 Partials
30x12

Single Arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls:

45x8
30x10

Standing Dumbbell Curl:

35x10
25x15


----------



## PZT

12/31/2022

Workout:

Push B


Slight Incline Dumbbell Press:

40x12
60x10
80x6
100x2
120x10
90x15

Seated Shoulder Press Machine:

150x2
175x12
135x14

Seated Close Grip Press Machine:

190x3
220x8
160x13

Pec Deck:

110x4
140x14
120x11

Side Lateral Machine:

160x15
130x18

Single Arm Press-down:

50x17
40x16

Incline Dumbbell Fly:

40x14

Standing Dumbbell Side Lateral Partials:

50x37

V Bar Press-down:

60x41


----------



## PZT

1/1/2023

Workout:

Lowerish


Parallel Barbell Back Squats:

45x5
135x5
225x5
315x3
405x1
425x1
455x1

Mid Shin Rack Pulls:

135x5
225x5
315x3
405x1
425x1

Dumbbell Farmers Carries:

2x100x40-Meters

SSB Hise Shrug:

2x151x20

Ab Roller:

2x10

Bent Over Rear Delt Dumbbell Raises:

3x50


----------



## PZT

1/2/2023

Workout:

Shoulders, Arms & Abs


Bent Over Single Arm Cable Extension:

20x20
25x20
30x20

Away Facing Single Arm Cable Curl:

20x15
25x15
30x15

Reverse Pec Deck:

3x50x20

EZ Bar Overhead Cable Extension:

75x20
80x20
85x20

Hammer Bar Curl:

3x45x15

Seated Dumbbell Side Laterals:

3x20x15

Short Rope Press-down:

3x50x15

Bent Over Dumbbell Hang Curl:

3x20x15

Wide Grip Upright Rows:

3x35x25

Reverse Grip Press-down:

2x20x20

EZ Bar Curl 21s:

2x35

Short Rope Face Pulls:

2x50x20

Single Arm Dumbbell Shrug: 

2x50x20

Hanging Leg Raise:

2x8

High Cable Oblique Crunch:

2x20x20

Standing Cable Crunch:

2x75x25

High Cable Wrist Curl:

2x30x25

Bench Reverse Wrist Curl:

2x10x20


----------



## PZT

1/4/2022

Workout:

Pull B (Deload), Abs & Cardio


Single Arm Pulldown:

50x10
60x10
70x8
80x11

Plate Loaded Chest Supported Row:

70x10
80x8
90x13

Single Arm Seated Cable Row:

40x8
50x8
60x14

Chest Supported Row Machine:

110x8
120x8
130x10

Forward Lean Seated Dumbbell Shrug:

45x20
50x20

Short Rope Face Pull:

60x20
70x20

Seated Plate Rear Delt Raises:

2x10x20

Single Arm Preacher Curl Machine:

30x12
35x12
40x14

Wide Grip Cable Curl:

2x50x20

Reverse Grip Cable Curl:

2x40x20

High Cable Standing Crunch:

2x100x20

High Cable Standing Oblique Crunch:

2x50x20

Hanging Alternating Knee Ups:

2x8

Treadmill:

25 minutes @ 3.0 MPH


----------



## PZT

1/5/2022

Workout:

Push A (Deload) & Cardio


Incline Dumbbell Press:

45x12
55x10
65x10
75x13

Neutral Grip Shoulder Press Machine:

120x12
130x12
140x17

V Bar Press-down:

80x15
90x15
100x24

High Cable Fly:

35x20
40x20
45x31

Cuffed Cable Side Lateral:

20x25
2x25x20

Cuffed Cable Extension:

30x20
35x20
40x20

Treadmill:

20 minutes @ 3.0 MPH


----------



## PZT

1/7/2022

Workout:

Arms & Shoulders


Dumbbell Incline Curls:

20x12
25x12
30x9
20x12

Rolling Tricep Extensions:

30x12
35x12
40x12
45x9
35x13

Standing Dumbbell Side Laterals:

20x15
25x15
30x15
35x10
25x16

Preacher Curl Machine:

50x15
60x12
45x12

V Bar Press-Down:

100x15
110x15
120x10
90x16

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delt Raises:

20x20
25x15
15x14

Single Arm Rope Hammer Cable Curls:

20x15
25x15
30x15

EZ Bar Over Head Cable Extension:

100x20
110x20
120x17


----------



## PZT

1/9/2023

Workout:

Pull A


Supinated Single Arm Chest Supported High Cable Pulldown:

50x15
60x12
70x10
80x15
90x12

Chest Supported Dual Dumbbell Row:

70x12
55x12

Supinated Single Arm Cable Row:

60x13
40x15

Neutral Grip Chest Supported Row:

135x9
110x11

Smith Machine Shrug:

180x13
150x15

Smith Machine Upright Row:

50x16
60x13

Wide Grip Barbell Curl:

45x15
55x15
65x12

Reverse Barbell Curl:

65x10
65x8


----------

